# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Նորություններ՝ դեսից-դենից

## Ձայնալար

ԹԱՔՑՐԵԼ Է 'ԱՊԱՀՈՎ' ՏԵՂՈՒՄ
Հայաստանի արդարադատության նախարարության րեակատարողական վարչությունը տարածել է հաղորդագրություն, ըստ որի 'Նուբարաշեն քրեակատարողական հիմնարկի դատապարտյալ Կարեն Արզումանյանին սույն թվականի հուլիսի 22-ին, ժամը 16-ի սահմաններում տեսակցության այցելող, 1989 թ. ծնված Մերի Կարապետյանը օրենսդրությամբ սահմանված կարգով ենթարկվել է անձնական խուզարկության: Խուզարկության արդյունքում վերջինիս մոտ հայտնաբերվել է պոլիէթիլենային թաղանթով փաթեթավորված երկու փաթեթ: Փաթեթների ստուգմամբ հայտնաբերվել է թվով երկու սև գույնի, յուրահատուկ հոտ ունեցող միատարր 5,8 և 6,2 գրամ թմրանյութանման զանգվածներ, մեկ և կես հատ սպիտակ գույն ունեցող դեղահաբեր` B8 գրառմամբ և 15 մլ տարողությամբ Vision գրառմամբ կապրոնե սրվակ` կիսով չափ լցված բաց շագանակագույն, սուր հոտ ունեցող հեղուկով:

Վերոնշյալ փաթեթները քրեակատարողական հիմնարկ 'ապահով' փոխադրելու նպատակով Մերի Կարապետյանը դրանք թաքցրել է սեռական օրգանում:

Ըստ վերջինիս կողմից տրված բացատրության, ինքը դատապարտյալ Կ.Արզումանյանի հետ ծանոթացել է հեռախոսի միջոցով, որից հետո պարբերաբար տեսակցել է նրան: Դատապարտյալն իրեն զանգահարել և հանձնարարել է հանդիպել իր վաղեմի ծանոթներից մեկին, որն էլ հանձնել է թմրանյութանման զանգվածներն ու պահանջել դրանք սեռական օրգանում թաքցնելու միջոցով տեղափոխել քրեակատարողական հիմնարկ:

Փաստի կապակցությամբ ստեղծվել են նյութեր, նշանակվել են դատաքիմիական և տոքսիկոքիմիական փորձաքննություններ: Կատարվում է հետաքննություն':

lragir.am

----------

Freeman (09.08.2010), Kuk (23.07.2009)

----------


## ministr

Դառավ են անեկդոտը, որ ասումա մերդ հետներս ըլներ էս ձին էլ չէին տանի  :Jpit: )

----------

Freeman (09.08.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր ա էդ առգրավելու պահը ո՞նց ա եղել  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր ա էդ առգրավելու պահը ո՞նց ա եղել


Ինձ էլ հետաքրքիր ա՝ էդ ապահով տեղը հիմա թափուր ա՞ :LOL:

----------

Life (12.12.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր ա էդ առգրավելու պահը ո՞նց ա եղել


Մի հատ բերդի կնիկ են կանչում, ձեռնոցները հագնումա, քաշումա յամի վրեն ու գնաց...  :LOL:

----------

Life (12.12.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Օսկարակիր հոլիվուդյան դերասանուհի Անջելինա Ջոլին ճանաչվել է «2009թ. Հոլիվուդում ամենաբարձր վարձատրվող դերասանուհի»։

Համաձայն Hollywood Reporter-ի վարկանիշային աղյուսակի՝ 2009թ. ամենաբարձր վարձատրվող դերասանուհիների ցանկում, ինչպես նշվեց, պատվավոր առաջին տեղում է Անջելինա Ջոլին, երկրորդ հորիզոնականում է Ջուլիա Ռոբերտսը։

Նախորդ տարվա ամենաբարձր վարձատրվող դերասանուհի Ռիզ Ուիզերսփունը հայտնվել է երրորդ հորիզոնականում, իսկ «Չարլիի հրեշտակները» ֆիլմի աստղ Քեմերոն Դիասը՝ չորրորդ։

Նշենք, որ 34-ամյա գեղեցկուհի Անջելինա Ջոլիի 2008թ. ֆիլմերը վաստակել են շուրջ 1 մլրդ դոլար ողջ աշխարհում։ Ավելի վաղ ընթացիկ տարվա մեջ Forbes ամսագիրը համարել էր Անջելինա Ջոլիին «Տարվա ամենազադեցիկ հայտնի դեմքը»։

Tert.am

----------

Hripsimee (12.12.2009), Դեկադա (12.12.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Միլանում՝ փողոցի մեջտեղում, ոմն Մասսիմո Տառտագլիա առանձնակի դաժանությամբ հարձակվել է Իտալիայի վարչապետ Սիլվիո Բեռլուսկոնիի վրա ու Միլանի տաճարի ծանրումեծ մակետով հուժկու հարված է հասցրել նրա դեմքին  :LOL: : Մաֆիոզո վարչապետը ջարդուխուրդ եղած քթով ու փշրված ատամներով տեղափոխվել է հիվանդանոց:





Էս ո՜նց ա բացե՜լ ինձ...  :LOL: : Որ պատկերացնում եմ՝ ոնց ա բաբաթին մագեդով տալի բերան-մերանը ցխում, վադանում եմ  :LOL: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.12.2009), Farfalla (14.12.2009), Freeman (09.08.2010), Kuk (14.12.2009), Life (14.12.2009), Ungrateful (15.12.2009), Vah (15.12.2009), Yellow Raven (14.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (14.12.2009), Կաթիլ (14.12.2009), Մանուլ (15.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (14.12.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս ինչ ձևի են քիթ ու մռութը ցխել  :Lol2:  Տեղն ա Բեռլուսկոնիին  :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (14.12.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Հենց խփելու պահն էլ կա նկարահանված, որ աչքներովդ ընկնի, դրեք էլի: Ոնց որ ստորագրություն տալու պահին են կողքից խփել:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հենց խփելու պահն էլ կա նկարահանված, որ աչքներովդ ընկնի, դրեք էլի: Ոնց որ ստորագրություն տալու պահին են կողքից խփել:


Բայց էլի խփելու պահը լավ չի երևում...

----------

Kuk (15.12.2009), Կաթիլ (14.12.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

Հարվածի պահը, որը էլի լավ չի երևում  :Xeloq: 



--

----------

Kuk (15.12.2009), Կաթիլ (15.12.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Նենց խղճացի :Sad:  դաժան էր: Շանթի լուրերով լավ երևում է հարվածի պահը դանդաղացրած կադրով: :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Նենց խղճացի դաժան էր: Շանթի լուրերով լավ երևում է հարվածի պահը դանդաղացրած կադրով:


Հա ես էլ եմ տեսել tv-ով, լավ երևում ա:

----------


## AniwaR

Մեղք էր, էէհ:  :Sad:  

Հ.գ. Լավ էլի, իտալացիները :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Էդ Մասիմոյին պետք ա հրավիրել Հայաստան:

----------

Հայկօ (15.12.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

46 տարեկան հասակում մահացել է Վլադիմիր Տուրչինսկին:
http://exler.ru/blog/item/7326/?47

----------


## masivec

> 46 տարեկան հասակում մահացել է Վլադիմիր Տուրչինսկին:
> http://exler.ru/blog/item/7326/?47


Ողորմի :Sad:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Երեկ (0530 GMT) Երկիր մոլորակից մոտ 538000 կմ հեռավորության վրա անցել է մոտ 250 մետր տրամագծով 2007 TU24 անվանումը ստացած մի աստերոիդ: Վերջին 2000 տարվա ընթացքում ոչ մի աստերոիդ այդքան չէր մոտեցել Երկրին:

NASA-­ի վկայությամբ Երկրի հետ աստերոիդի բախման հետեւանքները աղետալի կլինեին եւ ամբողջ տարածաշրջաններ կկործանվեին: Աստերոիդը տեսանելի է եղել սովորական հեռադիտակով:

----------

Gayl (16.01.2010), Yeghoyan (31.01.2010)

----------


## ministr

Լավ պրծանք...

----------


## Gayl

> Լավ պրծանք...


Հայի բախտ :LOL:

----------

Kuk (16.01.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Այսօր 17:00 սահմաններում դաժան սպանություն է տեղի ունեցել Աջափնյակ համայնքում:*


Ինչպես դեպքի վայրից հաղորդում է NEWS.am-ի թղթակիցը, ժամը 17-ի սահմաններում Արզումանյան 7 եւ Լենինգրադյան 22 շենքերի մերձակայքում երեք կրակոց է հնչել։ Անհայտ անձը կամ անձինք գնդակահարել են երկու մարդու: Որոշ տեղեկություններով՝ սպանվածները մայր եւ աղջիկ են: Տարեց կինը եղել է մոտ 65 տարեկան:

Այս պահին դեպքի վայրում աշխատում են ոստիկանները, որոնք շրջափակել են տարածքը եւ քննչական գործողություններ են կատարում: Ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները նաեւ հրաժարվում են տեղեկություններ հաղորդել սպանվածների եւ սպանության մանրամասների մասին:

Աղբյուրը news.am

----------

Kita (31.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (31.01.2010)

----------


## terev

Լրացում

*Երեք դիակ նույն բակում*

Այսօր ժամը 17-ի սահմաններում, Լենինգրադյան 22 եւ Արզումանյան 7 շենքերի բակում հայտնաբերվել է մոր եւ դստեր`Գալինա Իվանի Ալեքսանդրյանի եւ Մարիաննա Ռոբերտի Ալեքսանդրյանների դիակները` գլխի մասում հրազենային վնասվածքներով:

Գալինա Ալեքսանդրյանը 65 տարեկան էր, իսկ Մարիաննան` 38:

Մարիաննան աշխատում էր հայփոստում որպես օպերատոր:

Սպանվածներից քիչ հեռու գտնվող ավտոտնակի ետնամասում հայտնաբերվել է նույն շենքի բնակիչ 41-ամյա Մամիկոն Հայկազի Հարությունյանի դիակը, կրծքի ձախ մասում հրազենային վնասվածքով : Նրա կողքին հայտնաբերվել է որսորդական կարճեցված երկփողանի 12 մմ տրամաչափի հրացան:

Հարուցվել է քրեական գործ, կատարվում է նախաքննություն:

Ենթադրվում է, որ Մամիկոնը կենցաղային հողի վրա սպանել է մորն ու դստերը, ապա ինքնասպան եղել:

Գագիկ Շամշյան
http://a1plus.am/am/social/2010/01/31/spanutyun

----------

Enigmatic (31.01.2010), Kita (31.01.2010), Ապե Ջան (31.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (31.01.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

> Լրացում
> 
> *Երեք դիակ նույն բակում*
> 
> Այսօր ժամը 17-ի սահմաններում, Լենինգրադյան 22 եւ Արզումանյան 7 շենքերի բակում հայտնաբերվել է մոր եւ դստեր`Գալինա Իվանի Ալեքսանդրյանի եւ Մարիաննա Ռոբերտի Ալեքսանդրյանների դիակները` գլխի մասում հրազենային վնասվածքներով:
> 
> Գալինա Ալեքսանդրյանը 65 տարեկան էր, իսկ Մարիաննան` 38:
> 
> Մարիաննան աշխատում էր հայփոստում որպես օպերատոր:
> ...


երևի մորն ու կնոջը?

----------


## Kuk

> երևի մորն ու կնոջը?


Եթե նրանք մայր ու աղջիկ են, ո՞նց կարողա էդ նույն մարդիկ լինեն իր մայրն ու կինը:

----------


## Farfalla

> Եթե նրանք մայր ու աղջիկ են, ո՞նց կարողա էդ նույն մարդիկ լինեն իր մայրն ու կինը:


մերսի, ես սխալ էի հասկացել

----------


## terev

> Եթե նրանք մայր ու աղջիկ են, ո՞նց կարողա էդ նույն մարդիկ լինեն իր մայրն ու կինը:


Հնարավոր է եթե, ախպերը քրոջ հետ պսակված լինի:

Իմ կարծիքով Farfalla նկատի ունի կնոջը և զոքանչին:

----------


## Kuk

> Հնարավոր է եթե, ախպերը քրոջ հետ պսակված լինի:
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով Farfalla նկատի ունի կնոջը և զոքանչին:


Էդքանը պարզ ա, ես էդ տարբերակը բացառել էի, էդ էլ պետքա որ պարզ լիներ: 
Իսկ Farfalla-ն արդեն ասեց, որ սխալ էր հասկացել:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

91 տարեկան հասակում մահացել է հանրահայտ ամերիկացի գրող Ջերոմ Դեյվիդ Սելինջերը՝ The Catcher In The Rye (հայերեն թարգմանությունը չեմ հիշում, ռուսերեն՝ Над пропастью во ржи) վեպի հեղինակը:

----------

Adam (03.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Ժող, էս տեղեկությունները լրիվ բայղուշություն ա դառել, կներեք իհարկե  :Sad:  Մի լավ լուր չի լինում էս անտեր աշխարհում?

----------

Ձայնալար (01.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (01.02.2010)

----------


## murmushka

> Հնարավոր է եթե, ախպերը քրոջ հետ պսակված լինի:
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով Farfalla նկատի ունի կնոջը և զոքանչին:


բայց եթե նայենք ազգանուններին կարելի է ենթադրել որ սպանել է մորն ու քրոջը ու ինքնասպան եղել, եսիմ, ամեն դեպքում ահավոր է

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մոնրեալի համալսարանի գիտնականների հետազոտական նախաձեռնությունը տապալվել է: Նրանք մտադիր էին համեմատություններ անցկացնել 20-30 տարեկան տղամարդկանց երկու խմբերի միջև՝ պոռնոֆիլմ դիտածների ու չդիտածների:

«The Telegraph»-ի հաղորդմամբ, մասնագետներին այդպես էլ չի հաջողվել գտնել մի տղամարդու, որը պոռնոֆիլմ դիտած չլինի, ինչի հետևանքով հետոզոտությունը շարունակություն չի ունեցել:

Աղբյուր` Panorama.am

 :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (01.02.2010), Freeman (09.08.2010), Kuk (01.02.2010), ministr (01.02.2010), Surveyr (02.02.2010), Դեկադա (01.02.2010), Հայկօ (01.02.2010), Մանուլ (12.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (08.02.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

2010 թվականի հունվար ամսին, 2009-ի դեկտեմբերի համեմատ, Հայաստանում արձանագրվել է սպառողական գների 1,7 տոկոսանոց աճ: Այս մասին նշված է ՀՀ ազգային վիճակագրական ծառայության «Սպառողական գների ինդեքսը ՀՀ-ում 2010թ. հունվարին» զեկույցում: Ըստ զեկույցի` 2010-ի հունվարին՝ 2009-ի դեկտեմբերի համեմատ, պարենային ապրանքների գներն աճել են 3.6 տոկոսով, իսկ ահա ոչ պարենային ապրանքների շուկայում եւ ծառայությունների ոլորտում գները նվազել են 0,1 տոկոսով:

Մասնավորապես, թանկացել է մսամթերքը, ձկնամթերքը, մրգերն ու բանջարեղենը, որոնց գներն աճել են 3,2-26 տոկոսով: Այսպես՝ մսամթերքը 2009-ի հունվարի համեմատ թանկացել է 5.9 տոկոսով, իսկ 2009-ի դեկտեմբերի համեմատ` 3.2 տոկոսով: Թանկացել է հատկապես տավարի միսը (6,9 տոկոս) եւ ոչխարի միսը (8,3 տոկոս):

Ոչ պարենային ապրանքների շուկայում արձանագրվել է բենզինի, դիզելային վառելիքի, համապատասխանաբար՝ 2,1 տոկոսանոց եւ 0,1 տոկոսանոց գնանկում: Իսկ ահա 2009-ի հունվարի համեմատ բենզինի եւ դիզելային վառելիքի գներն աճել են, համապատասխանաբար՝ 39,8 եւ 25,2 տոկոսով, իսկ 2005թ. համեմատ` 9.9% եւ 17.7%-ով:

աղբյուր` news.am

----------

A.r.p.i. (06.02.2010), Jarre (06.02.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

*Օլիմպիական կրակն արդեն Վանկուվերում է*

Ձմեռային Օլիմպիական խաղերի մեկնարկից ուղիղ մեկ շաբաթ առաջ Օլիմպիական կրակը հասավ Վանկուվեր: Այս մասին տեղեկացնում է AP գործակալությունը: Փետրվարին Վանկուվերում կրակի տեղափոխմանը մասնակցել է ավելի քան 12 հազար մարդ: Դա Օլիմպիական խաղերի ողջ պատմության մեջ ամենաերկար էստաֆետն է, որն առայսօր անցկացվել է մեկ երկրի ներսում:

Աղբյուր` Panorama.am

----------

Surveyr (08.02.2010), Yeghoyan (11.02.2010), Yevuk (12.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (06.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (07.02.2010)

----------


## terev

*Ստրիպտիզ` ըստ կառավարության*

…
Նախագծի մեկ այլ հոդվածով սահմանված է, որ արգելվում է հաճախորդի և հեստապարի մասնակցի միջև ֆիզիկական շփումը, ինչպես նաև հաճախորդի մասնակցությունը հեստապարին։ Հաճախորդի և հեստապարի մասնակցի միջև հեռավորությունը պետք է լինի ոչ պակաս, քան 2 մետր։
…
www.cdaily.am

Կարդացեք ամբողջ հոդվածը, նաև արձագանքները: Աշխատեք նստած կարդալ, չբլեք:  :LOL:

----------

eduard30 (21.02.2010)

----------


## terev

*Ավտոմեքենաների տերերը պետք է վճարեն ամսական 3000 դրամ*

Այսօր Ազգային ժողովում տեղի են ունեցել լսումներ` «Ավտոտրանսպորտային միջոցների օգտագործումից բխող պատասխանատվության պարտադիր ապահովագրության մասին» օրենքի նախագծի շուրջ։

Հիմնական զեկուցող, Կենտրոնական բանկի նախագահի տեղակալ Վաչե Գաբրիելյանը հայտարարեց, որ ավտոմեքենաների տերերը ստիպված կլինեն ամսական 3000-3500 դրամ ապահովագրական վճար մուծել, իսկ ներկայում հանրապետությունում գրանցված է մոտ 400 հազար ավտոմեքենա։

Ավտոպատահարների դեպքում տուժած քաղաքացիները որպես փոխհատուցում կստանան 2 մլն դրամ` գույքային վնասի դեպքում, և 4 մլ դրամ` անձնական վնասի դեպքում (առողջության կորուստ կամ մահ)։

tert.am

----------

eduard30 (21.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> *Ավտոմեքենաների տերերը պետք է վճարեն ամսական 3000 դրամ*
> 
> Այսօր Ազգային ժողովում տեղի են ունեցել լսումներ` «Ավտոտրանսպորտային միջոցների օգտագործումից բխող պատասխանատվության պարտադիր ապահովագրության մասին» օրենքի նախագծի շուրջ։
> 
> Հիմնական զեկուցող, Կենտրոնական բանկի նախագահի տեղակալ Վաչե Գաբրիելյանը հայտարարեց, որ ավտոմեքենաների տերերը ստիպված կլինեն ամսական 3000-3500 դրամ ապահովագրական վճար մուծել, իսկ ներկայում հանրապետությունում գրանցված է մոտ 400 հազար ավտոմեքենա։
> 
> Ավտոպատահարների դեպքում տուժած քաղաքացիները որպես փոխհատուցում կստանան 2 մլն դրամ` գույքային վնասի դեպքում, և 4 մլ դրամ` անձնական վնասի դեպքում (առողջության կորուստ կամ մահ)։
> 
> tert.am


Քիչ ա մնում գլխահարկ էլ սահմանեն  :Angry2:

----------


## Norton

> Քիչ ա մնում գլխահարկ էլ սահմանեն


Շուտով... :Wink:  պատմությունից հիշում ես չէ թաթար-մոնղոլական արշավանքները՝ գլխահարկ, ծխահարկ, անասնահարկ, չգիտեմ ինչահարկ.. մի հատ էլ մարդահամար էին անում կոնկրետ թիվը ճշտելու համար, էդ էլ կարծեմ եկող տարի են անելու մերոնք:

----------


## terev

> էդ էլ կարծեմ եկող տարի են անելու *մերոնք*:


Norton ջան ես էլ գիտեի դու մերոնցից ես , փաստորեն իրանցոնցից ես՞:  :Shok: 
Ախր ոնց՞ կարելիա, եդ անասուններին «մերոնք» անվանել:

----------


## Norton

> Norton ջան ես էլ գիտեի դու մերոնցից ես , փաստորեն իրանցոնցից ես՞: 
> Ախր ոնց՞ կարելիա, եդ անասուններին «մերոնք» անվանել:


լավ չակերտյալ "մերոնք", ոնց էլ չլինի ի տաբերություն մոնղոլների, ներսից են :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> *Ստրիպտիզ` ըստ կառավարության*
> 
> …
> Նախագծի մեկ այլ հոդվածով սահմանված է, որ արգելվում է հաճախորդի և հեստապարի մասնակցի միջև ֆիզիկական շփումը, ինչպես նաև հաճախորդի մասնակցությունը հեստապարին։ Հաճախորդի և հեստապարի մասնակցի միջև հեռավորությունը պետք է լինի ոչ պակաս, քան 2 մետր։
> …
> www.cdaily.am
> 
> Կարդացեք ամբողջ հոդվածը, նաև արձագանքները: Աշխատեք նստած կարդալ, չբլեք:


Ապեր, էս հլը փառք ա, մի երկու օրից որ հիշեմ, հասարակաց տների մասին նոր օրենքի նախագծի մասին մի հոդված կդնեմ, ահագին կխրախճենք:

----------


## Kuk

> *Ավտոմեքենաների տերերը պետք է վճարեն ամսական 3000 դրամ*
> 
> Այսօր Ազգային ժողովում տեղի են ունեցել լսումներ` «Ավտոտրանսպորտային միջոցների օգտագործումից բխող պատասխանատվության պարտադիր ապահովագրության մասին» օրենքի նախագծի շուրջ։
> 
> Հիմնական զեկուցող, Կենտրոնական բանկի նախագահի տեղակալ Վաչե Գաբրիելյանը հայտարարեց, որ ավտոմեքենաների տերերը ստիպված կլինեն ամսական 3000-3500 դրամ ապահովագրական վճար մուծել, իսկ ներկայում հանրապետությունում գրանցված է մոտ 400 հազար ավտոմեքենա։
> 
> Ավտոպատահարների դեպքում տուժած քաղաքացիները որպես փոխհատուցում կստանան 2 մլն դրամ` գույքային վնասի դեպքում, և 4 մլ դրամ` անձնական վնասի դեպքում (առողջության կորուստ կամ մահ)։
> 
> tert.am


Ամիսը մոտ 100 հազարի չափ գույքահարկ ենք մուծում, բա դա ո՞ւր ա գնում:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> *Րաֆֆու "Խաչագողները" վավերագրում են ժամանակը*
> 
> Տեղական արտադրության եւ հանցագործ կյանքի մասին պատմող սերիալներով ողողված հեռուստաեթերում նոր ու հետաքրքիր անակնկալ է սպասվում: Վարդանյան ընտանիքի հովանավորությամբ էկրանավորվում է Րաֆֆու "Խաչագողի հիշատակարան" վեպը: Ի դեպ` Նար-Դոսի "Սպանված աղավնի" վեպից հետո դա 2-րդ դասական ստեղծագործությունն է, որն էկրան է բարձրանում:
> 
> Ինչու են հայ հեռուստադիտողին հոգեհարազատ դարձել հանցագործ աշխարհի մասին պատմող սերիալները, ինչու են բոլորը դիտում ու միեւնույն ժամանակ դժգոհում հեռուստաեթերից: Կարեն Վարդանյանին մտահոգում է, որ "Անորսալի վրիժառուներ"-ի նման ֆիլմերն ու նրանց հերոսներն այլեւս իդեալներ չեն, փոխարենը կրիմինալն է դառնում դեռահասների պաշտամունքը:
> 
> Կարեն Վարդանյան, ԱԺ պատգամավոր. "2 տարի է բոլորս դժգոհում` ինչու է մեր Հայաստանի հեռուստատեսությունը զբաղվում միայն կրիմինալ, գողական սերիալներ նկարելով: Պատճառը մեր բոլորի մեղքն է, որովհետեւ մենք ենք ստեղծում պահանջարկը այդ կրիմինալ հեռուստասերիալների, ժողովուրդն է նայում":
> 
> Ազգային շունչը բարձրացնելու, դժվար ու դժգոհ մթնոլորտը մեղմելու նպատակով Վարդանյան ընտանիքը հովանավորում է Րաֆֆու "Խաչագողի հիշատակարան" վեպի էկրանավորումը: 4 կամ 5 մասից բաղկացած գեղարվեստական լիամետրաժ կինոնկարը եթերում կլինի տարեվերջին:
> ...


Ամենազոր Հրաչ Քեշիշյանը, էս անտեր երկրում էլ ռեժիսյոր չկա:  :Cray:

----------

Yevuk (13.03.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Սենց էլ Գուանդուն նահանգ կլինի  :LOL: 



> Ամուսին փնտրելու նպատակով մերկացել են հենց փողոցում
> 
> Չինաստանի Գուանդուն նահանգի Գուանչժոու քաղաքում ութ երիտասարդ աղջիկներ մերկացել են հենց փողոցում։ Այս կերպ նրանք փորձել են իրենց համար ամուսին գտնել։ Այս մասին հաղորդում է Ananova-ն։
> 
> Ներքնազգեստով աղջիկները պարում էին մետրոյի մուտքի մոտ և անցորդներին բաժանում թռուցիկներ՝ իրենց հեռախոսահամարներով ու պոտենցիալ փեսացուի նկարագրությամբ։ Ակցիայի մասնակիցները, սակայն, դեմքերը քողարկել էին դիմակներով։
> 
> Աղջիկները նաև պաստառներ ունեին՝ «Ամուսնացի´ր ինձ հետ, եղբա´յր» և «Մայրս ստիպում է ինձ ամուսնանալ» գրություններով։ Չինացի աղջիկները պատմել են լրագրողներին, որ ընտանիքներն ստիպում են իրենց ամուսնանալ, սակայն չնայած գեղեցկությանն ու երիտասարդ տարիքին՝ աղջիկները չեն կարողանում կյանքի ընկեր գտնել։


china_girls..jpg

----------

Chuk (13.03.2010), Kita (13.03.2010), Հայկօ (13.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.03.2010)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Հրապարակ օրաթերթից.

_



			
				Դորիանին դաժանաբար ծեծել են
16 Մարտ [19:16] / Հասարակություն

Երեւանի կինոյի եւ թատրոնի պետական ինստիտուտի դերասանառեժիսուրայի բաժնի 1-ին կուրսի ուսանող Կառլեն Աբրահամյանին մարտի 10-ի կեսօրին համակուրսեցիները դաժան ծեծի են ենթարկել: Վերջինս գրող է, հայտնի է Դորիան կեղծանունով եւ քարոզում է հոմոսեքսուալիզմի ազատություն:  Ուսանողին տեղափոխել են Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ բժշկական կենտրոն գլխուղեղային տրավմայով: Նրան ծեծել են Նարեկ Խ.-ն, Տիգրան Մ.-ն եւ ոմն Հունան: Երեկ փորձեցինք որոշ մանրամասներ պարզել ուսանողներից, սակայն վերջիններս խուսափում էին դեպքի առթիվ որեւէ բան ասել, միայն հաստատում էին, որ եղել է ծեծկռտուք: Ուսանողներից մեկն էլ մեզ հետ զրույցում ասաց, որ արգելված է որեւէ բան ասել: Սակայն պատճառների վերաբերյալ կցկտուր տեղեկություն կար, սկզբում ասում էին, թե հիմքում հոմոսեքսուալների դեմ պայքարն է, ապա լուրեր տարածվեցին, թե աղջկա պատճառով է եղել: Ուսանողի առողջական վիճակի մասին մանրամասների համար զանգահարեցինք հիվանդանոց, բժիշկներից մեկը փոխանցեց, որ հիվանդի դիագնոզի վերաբերյալ որեւէ բան իրավասու է ասել միայն բաժնի վարիչը, նա էլ տեղում չէր: Սակայն ինտերնետային թերթերից մեկին վերակենդանացման  բաժնի վարիչ Գագիկ Մանուկյանը հիվանդի վիճակի վերաբերյալ ասել էր, թե նրա մոտ նկատվում է հետտրավմատիկ պսիխոզ, այսինքն՝ տրավմայից հետո հոգեկան խանգարում: Դեպքի առթիվ հարուցվել է քրեական գործ, մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել քրօրենսգրքի 112 հոդվածով  (առողջությանը դիտավորյալ ծանր վնասվածք հասցնելը):


_

Էս կարողա ա՞, ակումբի Դորիանն ա՞…

----------


## Դարք

> *Ավտոմեքենաների տերերը պետք է վճարեն ամսական 3000 դրամ*
> 
> Այսօր Ազգային ժողովում տեղի են ունեցել լսումներ` «Ավտոտրանսպորտային միջոցների օգտագործումից բխող պատասխանատվության պարտադիր ապահովագրության մասին» օրենքի նախագծի շուրջ։
> 
> Հիմնական զեկուցող, Կենտրոնական բանկի նախագահի տեղակալ Վաչե Գաբրիելյանը հայտարարեց, որ ավտոմեքենաների տերերը ստիպված կլինեն ամսական 3000-3500 դրամ ապահովագրական վճար մուծել, իսկ ներկայում հանրապետությունում գրանցված է մոտ 400 հազար ավտոմեքենա։
> 
> Ավտոպատահարների դեպքում տուժած քաղաքացիները որպես փոխհատուցում կստանան 2 մլն դրամ` գույքային վնասի դեպքում, և 4 մլ դրամ` անձնական վնասի դեպքում (առողջության կորուստ կամ մահ)։
> 
> tert.am


ես ել տաս հատ մի միլիոնանոց 06 կառնեմ շաբաթը մեկ կխփեմ ու ամեն մեկի համար երկու միլիոն կստանամ

----------


## ministr

> ես ել տաս հատ մի միլիոնանոց 06 կառնեմ շաբաթը մեկ կխփեմ ու ամեն մեկի համար երկու միլիոն կստանամ


Դու հույս ունես որ տենց հեշտ ու հանգիստ պտի փող տան?  :Smile:  Էնքան պայման կդնեն, որ դրանց բավարարելու համար պտի հրեշտակ լինես  :Smile:

----------

Norton (20.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

> *ԼԻՆՈՒՄ Է ԵՎ ԱՅԴՊԵՍ*
> Ռուսաստանցի մաթեմատիկոս Գրիգորի Պերելմանը հրաժարվել է իրեն հասանելիք 1 միլիոն դոլար պարգեւից, որ սահմանել է Կլեյի ամերիկյան ինստիտուտը, այն բանի համար, որ Պերելմանը ապացուցել է Պուանկարեի հիպոթեզը: Դրա համար ամերիկյան ինստիտուտը Պերելմանին արժանացրել է “հազարամյակի խնդիրներից” մեկի լուծման համար սահմանված 1 միլիոն դոլար պարգեւի: Բայց, ինչպես գրում է The Daily Mail-ը, Պերելմանը հրաժարվել է ընդունել մրցանակը:
> 
> Ընդ որում, Պերելմանի այդ որոշումը չի եղել զարմանալի, քանի որ չորս տարի առաջ էլ նա հրաժարվել էր Ֆիլդսի մեդալից, որը մաթեմատիկայի ոլորտում ամենապատվավոր պարգեւն է: Թե ինչու է Պերելմանն այս անգամ հրաժարվել 1 միլիոն դոլար պարգեւից, նա բացատրել է շատ կարճ, իր բնակարանի դուռը չբացելով անգամ. “Ես ունեմ ամենը, ինչ ուզում եմ”, դռան հետեւից պատասխանել է նա The Daily Mail-ի թղթակիցներին: Իսկ ահա չորս տարի առաջ Ֆիլդսի պարգեւից հրաժարվելը Պերելմանը ավելի մանրամասն էլ բացատրել: “Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում փողը կամ փառքը: Ես չեմ ցանկանում մարդկանց առաջ ցուցադրվել, ինչպես գազանը գազանանոցում: Ես մաթեմատիկայի հերոս չեմ: Նույնիսկ այդքան հաջողակ էլ չեմ: Ահա թե ինչու չեմ ցանկանում, որ բոլորը նայեն ինձ վրա”, ասել էր Պերելմանը:
> 
> Ի դեպ, Պերելմանի հարեւանները պատմել են, թե ինչիսի պայմաններում է նա ապրում: Հարեւանուհիներից մեկն ասել է, որ մի անգամ եղել է նրա բնակարանում եւ այնտեղ սեղանից, աթոռից ու նախկին բնակարանատեր ալկոհոլիկներից նրան թողած անկողնից բացի չկա ոչինչ: Բացի այդ, հարեւանուհին ասել է, որ նրա բնակարանում շատ են եղել խավարասերները:


Էն որ ասում են խփո մատեմատիկ սայա  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (09.08.2010), VisTolog (23.03.2010), Yevuk (23.03.2010), Ուլուանա (22.05.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Էն որ ասում են խփո մատեմատիկ սայա


երևի ինչ-որ հավատքի/աղանդի :Xeloq:  տարածա :LOL:

----------


## Հեքիաթ

Մեծ Բրիտանիայի պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ մայրաքաղաքում բացվել է մասնագիտացված կլինիկա այն երեխաների և պատանիների համար, ովքեր կախվածություն ունեն ինտերնետից և վիդեոխաղերից:
Կլինիկայի բացման նախաձեռնություն է հայտնել "Capio Nightingale" մասնավոր հոգեբուժարանը, որը տեղակայված է Կենտրոնական Լոնդոնում: Հաստատության տնօրենները, ծնողների բազմաթիվ զանգերից հետո, որոշել են այդպիսի ծառայություններ մատուցել, քանզի ծնողներին անհանգստանում էր այն, որ իրենց երեխաները կախում ունեն ինտերնետից, վիդեոխաղերից, ինչպես նաև բջջային հեռախոսներից:
Կլինիկայի հիվանդները 12 տարեկանից բարձր անչափահասներն են լինելու, սակայն ենթադրվում է, որ կլինիկայի ծառայություններն առավելապես անհրաժեշտ կլինեն 15-17 տարեկան դեռահասներին:
Ինչպես նշեց նոր հաստատության ղեկավար Ռիչարդ Գրեհեմը, այսպիսի հիվանդների բուժմամբ զբաղվում են ընդհանուր կախվածություն բուժող կլինիկաներում, սակայն տեխնոլոգիաների զարգացմանը զուգընթաց հոգեբանական խանգարումները պահանջում են նմանօրինակ հաստատությունների "արագ հարմարում" հատուկ օգնություն ցուցաբերելու համար:
Բացի այդ, ինտերնետ կախվածության համաշխարհային կամ բրիտանական ախտորոշման չափանիշներ դեռևս գոյություն չունեն: Ավելին, դեռևս շարունակվում են բանավեճերն այն մասին, թե արդյոք թվային տեխնիկայից կախվածություն ունենալը հիվանդություն է, թե միայն առավել անհանգստացած ծնողների կողմից մտացածին երևույթ:
Ինտերնետ կախվածության ախտորոշումը պաշտոնապես ընդունվել է 2008 թվականի նոյեմբերին: Այդ ժամանակվանից երկրում բացվել են բազմաթիվ կլինիկաներ` այդպիսի հիվանդնրի վերականգման նկատառումներով: Այդ հիվանդանոցներում հիվանդների բուժման մեթոդների մասին կարելի է դատել այն փաստերով, որ արդեն կես տարի անց չինական իշխանություններն արգելել են դրանց ընթացքում օգտագործել էլեկտրաջղաձգային թերապիա, իսկ 15-ամյա հիվանդի մահից հետո, ում մահվան պատճառը ծեծն էր, արգելքը տարածվեց նաև մարմնական պատիժների և ազատության սահմանափակման վրա:
ԱՄՆ-ում ինտերնետ կախվածության առաջին հիվանդանոցը բացվել է Վաշինգտոն նահանգում 2009 թվականի օգոստոսին:

----------


## ministr

> *Ռուս ոստիկանը կրակել է հայ վարորդի վրա. ուղևորները շոկի մեջ են*
> 
> 
> Սանկտ Պետերբուրգում՝ Մարիինսկի թատրոնի մոտ, ոստիկանը կրակ է բացել երթուղային ավտոբուսի ուղղությամբ, ինչի հետևանքով տուժել է ազգությամբ հայ վարորդը։ Նա ստացել է հետույքի վնասվածք։ Ուղևորները լուրջ շոկ են ապրել, նրանք մտադիր են դիմել դատախազություն՝ բողոքելով ոստիկանի դեմ։ Մինչդեռ վերջինը պնդում է, որ վարորդն ինքն է նախահարձակ եղել։ Այս մասին հաղորդում է gazeta.ru-ն։
> 
> Միջադեպը տեղի է ունեցել երեկ, տեղի ժամանակով ժամը 18-ի սահմաններում։ Golden Dragon ընկերության № 350 ավտոբուսի վարորդը կանգնել է Խառլամովի կամրջի մոտ՝ ճանապարհի երկրորդ գծում, և իջեցրել ուղևորներից մեկին։ Ճանապարհային կանոնների խախտումը նկատել է ավտոբուսի հետևից ընթացող Chevrolet մակնիշի մեքենայի ոստիկան վարորդը։ Ըստ ուղևորների՝ նա դուրս է եկել մեքենայից, սկսել է անվայելուչ խոսքեր և հայհոյանքներ տեղալ վարորդի հասցեին, վերցրել է ատրճանակն ու կրակել նրա վրա։
> 
> Այնուհետև վիճաբանությունը շարունակվել է Մարիինսկի թատրոնի մոտ, որտեղ, ըստ ականատես ուղևորների, ոստիկանը 12 անգամ կրակել է ավտոբուսի վրա (ենթադրվում է՝ ռետինե գնդակներով)։
> 
> ...


http://tert.am/am/news/2010/04/09/driver/

Հլա մերոնց գրելու ձևը... կասես նոր գենոցիդա եղել մենք էլ տեղյակ չենք:

Շատ էլ լավա արել, երկրորդ անգամ էս վարորդը փողոցի մեջտեղում չի կանգնի մարդ նստացնել-իջացնելու համար..
Մեզ մոտ էլա պետք նույն ձևի անել...

----------

VisTolog (09.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (09.04.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հաբռգած շովինիստ ռուս մենթ՝ տենցներին դատել ա պետք, իսկ ճանապարհային կանոնները խախտողներին ընդամենը տուգանել:

----------

Rammer (10.04.2010)

----------


## ministr

Ձայ ձյա հայ վարորդներից ցանկացածը մեծ ուրախությամբ նույն ձևի շան օրը կգցեր ճանապարհի մեջտեղում մարդ իջացնող-նստացնող մարշուտնու շոֆերին:
Տես դու էլ տրվեցիր մեր հայ լրագրողական տաղանդաշատ աստառին..  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինձ հատկապես բացեց էս տողը.




> Նա ստացել է հետույքի վնասվածք։


 :Lol2: 

Երևի գեմառոն ա դուրս եկել  :Jpit:

----------


## Հեքիաթ

ճանապարհային ոստիկանությունը սկսել է տուգանել այն վարորդներին, որոնք ղեկին ծխում են կամ խոսում բջջային հեռախոսով: Նշենք, որ սա է "Ծխախոտի իրացման, սպառման և օգտագործման սահմանափակումների մասին" ՀՀ օրենքի դրույթներից մեկի պահանջը , որն ուժի մեջ մտավ ապրիլի 1-ից:

Այն է` "սահմանափակվում է ծխախոտի օգտագործումը քաղաքային տրանսպորտում և փոխադրամիջոցներում, ներառյալ` ավտոբուսները, երթուղային տաքսիները, գնացքները (բացառությամբ այդ նպատակով առանձնացված վագոնների), ինչպես նաև` օդակայանները, ավտոբուսի և գնացքի կայարանները": Ու, թերևս, որոշ իրավախախտ վարորդներ սա որպես ապրիլմեկյան կատակ էին ընդունում, բայց ճանապարհային ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները վստահություն հայտնեցին, որ երկրորդ անգամ դժվար թե նույնը կրկնեն:

Panorama.am-ի հետ զրույցում ճանապարհային ոստիկանության ճանապարհապարեկային ծառայության պետ Նորիկ Սարգսյանը նշեց, որ դեռևս վաղ է խոսել արդյունքներից, թեպետ ողջ օրվա ընթացքում արձանագրված դեպքերը ու, մանավանդ, վարորդների արձագանքը, ենթադրել են տալիս, որ այս դեպքում ևս արդյունքներն ակնհայտ կլինեն, ինչպես ամրագոտիների կիրառման պահանջի դեպքում:

Նրա խոսքերով, օրվա ընթացքում հնչած բողոքների մեծ մասը քաղաքային տրանսպորտի վարորդներից է ստացվել, որոնք նեղսրտում են, թե` "մեծ մարդ ենք, նյարդայնանում ենք, ո՞նց չծխենք", սակայն սա արդեն արդարացում չի կարող հանդիսանալ որևէ վարորդի համար:

Ն.Սարգսյանը տեղեկացրեց, որ այսուհետ ղեկին բջջային հեռախոսով խոսելու ու ծխելու համար վարորդները կտուգանվեն 5000 դրամով: Բացի այս, հատուկ տուգանք է սահմանված նաև նրանց, ովքեր պատուհանից ինչ-որ բան դուրս կնետեն` այս իրավախախտումը պետական բյուջեն կհարստացնի 3000 դրամով:

Մնում է միայն հուսալ, որ օրենքի կիրառումն ու տուգանքներն ավելի արդյունավետ կլինեն, քան "Երևանտրանս" ՓԲԸ-ի ` քաղաքային տրանսպորտում փակցված հայտարարությունը, թե քաղաքացին պարտավոր է զգուշացնել վարորդին չծխել ու չվտանգել սեփական առողջությունը: Սա, ցավոք, մնաց միայն սևով սպիտակին գրված և ինչպես կփաստեն շատերը`որևէ արդյունք չտվեց:

----------

helium (10.04.2010), Ձայնալար (10.04.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ձայ ձյա հայ վարորդներից ցանկացածը մեծ ուրախությամբ նույն ձևի շան օրը կգցեր ճանապարհի մեջտեղում մարդ իջացնող-նստացնող մարշուտնու շոֆերին:
> Տես դու էլ տրվեցիր մեր հայ լրագրողական տաղանդաշատ աստառին..


Դավ, ոստիկանը իրավունք չունի իրան լակոտավարի պահելու՝ որ մեջտեղից էլ ճղվի, մարդ ծեծող ոստիկանը մենթ ա՝ շատ մեղմ եթե արտահայտվեմ:

----------

Chuk (10.04.2010), Rammer (10.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հլա մերոնց գրելու ձևը... կասես նոր գենոցիդա եղել մենք էլ տեղյակ չենք:
> 
> Շատ էլ լավա արել, երկրորդ անգամ էս վարորդը փողոցի մեջտեղում չի կանգնի մարդ նստացնել-իջացնելու համար..
> Մեզ մոտ էլա պետք նույն ձևի անել...


Բայց ինչ ա նշանակում "Բոլորս էլ գիտենք կովկասցիները ոնց են վարում մեր քաղաքում... սա ձեզ Երևանը չի..."...
Համարյա ամեն օր ցույց են տալիս րուսական լուրերում, որ մի "ուռած" կամ հարբած լակոտ վրաերթի ա ենթարկում ԿԱՆԱՉԻ տակով անցնող մայր երեխայի հետ, կամ երիտասարդ աղջիկների կանգառում կանգնած... Կամ էլ դուրս են գալիս հանդիպակաց գիծ...

Էդ ալկաշ կապիկները իրանց մարդ են զգում արդեն, էն էլ ռուս միլիցեն, էն կապիկների կապիկն ա, անմակարդակ... Մի հատ էլ մեզ են անուն կպցնում...  :Angry2:

----------


## Katka

> Բայց ինչ ա նշանակում "Բոլորս էլ գիտենք կովկասցիները ոնց են վարում մեր քաղաքում... սա ձեզ Երևանը չի..."...
> Համարյա ամեն օր ցույց են տալիս րուսական լուրերում, որ մի "ուռած" կամ հարբած լակոտ վրաերթի ա ենթարկում ԿԱՆԱՉԻ տակով անցնող մայր երեխայի հետ, կամ երիտասարդ աղջիկների կանգառում կանգնած... Կամ էլ դուրս են գալիս հանդիպակաց գիծ...
> 
> Էդ ալկաշ կապիկները իրանց մարդ են զգում արդեն, էն էլ ռուս միլիցեն, էն կապիկների կապիկն ա, անմակարդակ... Մի հատ էլ մեզ են անուն կպցնում...


Ֆրեյա ջան, դու ձեր տանը եթե դնես ու ջարդես բաժակները, նույն ռեակցիան չի լինի, ինչ-որ հարեւանի տանը:
Ճիշտ են արել: Հայերը իրենց պահել չգիտեն: Քթները խոթում են էնտեղ, որտեղ պետք չի ու հետո գլխին խփելուց ասում են՝ նացիստ են, ռասիստ են: Ամեն երկիր ունի իր օրենքները, թե լավ չի Ռուսաստանում արի քո երկիրը կերտի, ոչ թե քո երկրի ապուշ օրինախախտությունը տար էնտեղ:
Շատ անկարգ են հայերը ու պետք չի համեմատությունը տանել ռուսների վատ լինելու հետ ու գնահատել հայերի անմեղությունը:

----------

ministr (10.04.2010), Ֆրեյա (10.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ֆրեյա ջան, դու ձեր տանը եթե դնես ու ջարդես բաժակները, նույն ռեակցիան չի լինի, ինչ-որ հարեւանի տանը:
> Ճիշտ են արել: Հայերը իրենց պահել չգիտեն: Քթները խոթում են էնտեղ, որտեղ պետք չի ու հետո գլխին խփելուց ասում են՝ նացիստ են, ռասիստ են: Ամեն երկիր ունի իր օրենքները, թե լավ չի Ռուսաստանում արի քո երկիրը կերտի, ոչ թե քո երկրի ապուշ օրինախախտությունը տար էնտեղ:
> Շատ անկարգ են հայերը ու պետք չի համեմատությունը տանել ռուսների վատ լինելու հետ ու գնահատել հայերի անմեղությունը:


Հա, դա էլ ես ճիշտ ասում, բայց մի քանի բայց կա էլի..
Նայի, եթե չեն ուզում, որ ուրիշ ազգերը լցվեն իրանց երկիր, թող սահմանը փակեն, սաղին հանեն դեպորտ անեն, ասեն՝ մեր երկիր սեևերը թող չգան։
Տենց մարդիկ կիմանան,որ իրանց երկիր գնալ պետք չի։
2. Կարողա տուրիստ լինես, գնաս իրանց երկիր ման գալու, ու ընկնես տենց մեկի ձեռը՝ տա սպանի։ Եթե այլ դեպքում կարելի էր ուղղակի ծեծել, քո սև լինելու պատճարով կտա– կսպանի...
3. Հալալ ա Ամերիկային   :Tongue:

----------


## ministr

> Հա, դա էլ ես ճիշտ ասում, բայց մի քանի բայց կա էլի..
> Նայի, եթե չեն ուզում, որ ուրիշ ազգերը լցվեն իրանց երկիր, թող սահմանը փակեն, սաղին հանեն դեպորտ անեն, ասեն՝ մեր երկիր սեևերը թող չգան։
> Տենց մարդիկ կիմանան,որ իրանց երկիր գնալ պետք չի։
> 2. Կարողա տուրիստ լինես, գնաս իրանց երկիր ման գալու, ու ընկնես տենց մեկի ձեռը՝ տա սպանի։ Եթե այլ դեպքում կարելի էր ուղղակի ծեծել, քո սև լինելու պատճարով կտա– կսպանի...
> 3. Հալալ ա Ամերիկային


Ֆրեյա ջան բա տենց էլ անում են .. սահմանափակում են մարդկանց ներհոսքը, դեպորտ են անում... իսկ մենք իհարկե էլի բողոքում ենք` շովինիստ նացիստ և այլն:
Հիմա ոնց անեն?  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> Դավ, ոստիկանը իրավունք չունի իրան լակոտավարի պահելու՝ որ մեջտեղից էլ ճղվի, մարդ ծեծող ոստիկանը մենթ ա՝ շատ մեղմ եթե արտահայտվեմ:


Տվյալ դեպքում ոնց հասկանում եմ ոստիկանը ծառայության մեջ չի եղել ու դատելով հայ երթուղայինների քշելու ձևից մարդուն հասցրած կլինի էդ աստիճանին...
Սա իհարկե իմ կարծիքնա որ հնարավորա իրականության հետ կապ չունի  :Smile: 

Ու ստեղ կարևորը նայա, որ  մեկը նյարդայնացել ու վարորդա ծեծել, ազգությունը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի: Բայց հլա նայեք, թե ոնցա ներկայացվում նյութը...

----------

Ձայնալար (19.04.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Հա, դա էլ ես ճիշտ ասում, բայց մի քանի բայց կա էլի..
> Նայի, եթե չեն ուզում, որ ուրիշ ազգերը լցվեն իրանց երկիր, թող սահմանը փակեն, սաղին հանեն դեպորտ անեն, ասեն՝ մեր երկիր սեևերը թող չգան։


Ինչի՞: Դա իրանց խնդիրը չի: Դա քո երկրի խնդիրն ա:



> Տենց մարդիկ կիմանան,որ իրանց երկիր գնալ պետք չի։


Տենց մարդիկ կիմանան, որ ռուսները նացիստ են ու ստալինյան ռեժիմ ա: Տենց ա, թե չէ, դա այլ հարց է:




> 2. Կարողա տուրիստ լինես, գնաս իրանց երկիր ման գալու, ու ընկնես տենց մեկի ձեռը՝ տա սպանի։ Եթե այլ դեպքում կարելի էր ուղղակի ծեծել, քո սև լինելու պատճարով կտա– կսպանի...


Կարող ա: Ամեն ինչ կարող ա: Բայց մինչեւ կարողը, պետք ա խորանալ կարողի հիմքերի մեջ: Հայը, հավատա ինձ, անգել չի: Իրանց էնտեղ ցարերի տեղ են դնում:




> 3. Հալալ ա Ամերիկային


Չեմ իմանում, ԱՄՆ-ում չեմ եղել: Որպես այդպիսին ԱՄՆ-ում ազգ գոյություն չունի, չկա ամերիկացի հասկացությւոնը, հետեւապես ազգային պատերազմ չի կարող լինել:  :Wink:

----------


## terev

*Հերթական «ռազբորկան» Երեւանում
20:50 | Ապրիլ 17, 2010 | ՀԱՍԱՐԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*

Մի քանի ժամ առաջ Նոր Նորքի Վազգեն Սարգսյանի անվան Ռազմական ակադեմիայի դիմաց գտնվող Crazy horse սթրիպտիզ բարի մոտ հավաքվել էին մոտ չորս տասնյակ մարդ եւ  մեծ քանակությամբ արտասահմանյան մակնիշի ավտոմեքենաներ:

Եթե ահազանգով դեպքի վայր չժամանեին ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները, ապա հնարավոր է հնչեին կրակոցներ,  եւ որոնք ունենային ողբերգական ավարտ:

Ըստ ականատեսների` «ռազբորկայի» եկածները զինված են եղել:

Դեպքի վայրում էին ոստիկանության բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներ, ինչպես օրինակ` ՀՀ առաջին փոխոստիկանապետ  Հունան Պողոսյանը, Երեւանի ոստիկանապետ Ներսես Նազարյանը, Կազմակերպված հանցավորության դեմ պայքարի գլխավոր վարչության պետ Գագիկ Ավետիսյանը,հատուկ ջոկատայիններ:

Մեր տվյալներով` մոտ 35 հոգի բերման են ենթարկվել ոստիկանություն:

Խուզարկության արդյունքում առգրավվել է մեծ քանակությամբ զենք -զինամթերք,գաղտնի փականով դանակներ:

Մեր տեղեկություններով` հավաքվածները  հիմնականում Կոտայքի մարզում եւ Երեւանում հայտնի քրեական աշխարհի ներկայացուցիչներ են:  Նրանց մեջ է եղել նաեւ քրեական աշխարհում հայտնի "Երրորդմասցի   Հոնչը", ով սպանված փոխոստիկանապետ Գեւորգ Մհերյանի զարմիկն է:   Մեր տեղեկություններով`   հավաքվածները չեն կարողացել իրար  մեջ բաժանել  մի հողակտոր, եւ " ռազբորկան " տեղափոխվել է այս տարածք:

 Բարձրաստիճան ոստիկանների գնալուց հետո դեպքի վայրում լրագրողների աշխատանքը  փորձել է խոչընդոտել  ԿՀԳՎ պետի տեղակալ Կարեն Բաբակեխյանը:

 Տեղեկատվությունը եւ լուսանկարները Գագիկ Շամշյանի

http://a1plus.am/am/social/2010/04/17/erevan





*12 ատրճանակն էլ լիցքավորված էին
18:10 | Այսօր | ՊԱՇՏՈՆԱԿԱՆ*

Երկու օր առաջ Նոր Նորքում տեղի ունեցած «ռազբորկայի» մասնակիցները որեւէ կուսակցության կամ հասարակական կազմակերպության անդամ չեն: Այսօր նման հայտարարություն է արել ՀՀ ոստիկանությունը:

Ըստ պաշտոնական հաղորդագրության` ապրիլի 17-ին, ժամը 18:00-ի սահմաններում, ահազանգ է ստացվել, որ Նոր Նորքի Վ. Սարգսյանի անվան Ռազմական ակադեմիայի դիմացի այգում խուլիգանություն է կատարվում: Դեպքի վայր մեկնած օպերատիվ խմբերը Դավիթ Բեկի փողոցում գտնվող «Crazy horse» սրճարանի հետնամասում ականատես են եղել խուլիգանական գործողությունների, որոնց մասնակցում էր մոտ 60-70 մարդ:

Զանգվածային անկարգությունը կանխելու նպատակով տարածքն անհապաղ շրջափակվել ու նախազգուշական կրակոց է արձակվել: «Տիրապետելով օպերատիվ իրավիճակին` ոստիկաններն իրականացրին խուլիգանության մասնակիցների զինաթափումն ու շղթայումը»,- նշվում է հաղորդագրությունում:

Դեպքի վայրից ոստիկանության բաժին բերման է ենթարկվել 55 անձ, որոնցից 36-ը ձերբակալվել են: Նշված անձանց զինաթափման, դեպքի վայրի զննության եւ սանրման ընթացքում հայտնաբերվել է 12 ատրճանակ: Այդ թվում` 3 «ՏՏ», 4 «Մակարով», 2 թմբուկավոր, մեկական «Բերետա» եւ «Բրեվետե» տեսակի եւ մեկ հատ արտասահմանյան, դեռեւս չպարզված տիպի ատրճանակ, բոլորն էլ լիցքավորված:

Ոստիկանությունը պարզել է, որ զանգվածային անկարգության մասնակիցների միջեւ վեճը ծագել է գումարային խնդիրների շուրջ: Իսկ խուլիգանություն կատարողները հիմնականում նախկինում դատապարտվածներ ու թմրամոլներ են:

Փաստի առթիվ հարուցվել է քրեական գործ` ՀՀ ՔՕ 258 հոդվածի 3-րդ մասի 1-ին կետով եւ 235 հոդվածի 1-ին մասով: Դեպքի հանգամանքները պարզվում են: Նախաքննությունը շարունակվում է:

Ըստ շրջանառվող լուրերի` ռազբորկայի պատճառը եղել է «Դմբուզ Հենդոյին» պատկանող հողատարածքի բաշխումը: Իսկ կռվին մասնակցել են ինչպես նորնորքեցի, այնպես էլ աբովյանցի թաղային հեղինակություններ:Վիճաբանության մասնակիցների թվում է եղել նաեւ նախկին փոխոստիկանապետ Գեւորգ Մհերյանի բարեկամը, որը հասցրել է փախուստի դիմել նշյալ վայրից:

Ի դեպ, ոստիկանությունը իր հաղորդագրության մեջ գրում է. «Ցավոք, մեզանում դեռեւս կան այնպիսիք, որոնք իրենց վեր են դասում օրենքից, առաջնորդվում քրեածին կանոններով, ապրում քրեական սերիալների բարոյականությամբ: Նմանների հակահասարակական վարքագծի դրսեւորումն էր նաեւ երկու օր առաջ Նոր Նորքում կատարվածը, եւ դժվար է ասել` կրկին չէի՞նք առնչվի «Տէցի կռուգ» անվանումը ստացած այլանդակության հետ, եթե զանգվածային անկարգությունը չկանխվեր ոստիկանների օպերատիվ ու կտրուկ գործողությունների շնորհիվ»:

http://a1plus.am/am/official/2010/04/19/razborka

----------

tikopx (13.05.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

ՍՏՐԻՊՏԻԶԻ ՀԻՄՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԸ

Կառավարությունն Ազգային Ժողովին է ներկայացրել մի օրինագիծ, որը կարգավորում է ստրիպտիզը: Օրինագիծը նախատեսում է գրեթե ամեն ինչ, թե ստրիպտիզի ինչ լինելը, թե ստրիպտիզի վայրերի ինչպիսին լինելը, թե այդ վայրերի հեռավորությունը հանրային վայրերից, թե պարուհու եւ հաճախորդի հեռավորությունը, թե այն, որ պարուհին չպիտի լինի 18 տարեկանից ցածր, եւ նույն տարիքից ցածր չպետք է լինեն նաեւ ստրիպտիզ-հաստատությունների սպասարկող անձնակազմի ներկայացուցիչները: Բայց մի քանի հարց այդուհանդերձ մնում են, ու դրանց մասին բարձրաձայնելը խորհրդարանի պատգամավորներին թերեւս կօգնի առավել արդյունավետ օրենք ընդունել:

Օրինագծի հեղինակները նախ նշում են, որ պարուհիները եւ սպասարկող անձնակազմը չպիտի վարակված լինեն վեներական, սեռական հիվանդություններով, միեւնույն ժամանակ էլ նշում են, որ պարուհու եւ հաճախորդի միջեւ որեւէ շփումն արգելվում է, պարը դիտելուց բացի, այն էլ երկու մետր հեռավորությունից: Այդ դեպքում ինչ կարեւոր է, թե արդյոք պարուհին վարակված է վեներական հիվանդությամբ, թե ոչ: Նա հո ձողը չի վարակելու իր հիվանդությամբ: Առավել եւս զարմանալի է, որ վեներական հիվանդություններով վարակված չլինելու պահանջը դրվում է նաեւ մատուցողների, բարմենների եւ սպասարկող անձնակազմի մյուս անդամների վրա: Միթե օրինագծի հեղինակները նախատեսում են, որ այդ մարդիկ սեռական հարաբերություն են ունենալու հաճախորդների հետ: Կամ, իսկ ինչու նույն պահանջը չի ներկայացվում հաճախորդներին: Ինչու չի ասվում, որ հաճախորդը պետք է ստրիպտիզ ակումբ մտնի առանց որեւէ վեներական, սեռական հիվանդությամբ վարակված լինելու, բժշկի տեղեկանքով: Չէ որ պետք է ոչ միայն հաճախորդներին պաշտպանել, այլ նաեւ հաստատությունը պաշտպանել հաճախորդներից:

Բայց, ամենակարեւոր հարցադրումներից մեկը ՀԴՄ կտրոնների պարագան է: Բանն այն է, որ պարի ընթացքում հաճախորդները գումար են տալիս պարուհիներին: Ով պետք է տրամադրի այդ փողի համար ՀԴՄ կտրոնը: Դա ստվերային փող է, ոչ մի տեղ չի գրանցվում, հաճախորդի հաշվի մեջ չի ներառվում, մինչդեռ մանր դրամանիշերով, բայց ի վերջո ահագին փող է հավաքվում, հատկապես երբ դառնանք ստրիպտիզի տարածաշրջանային կենտրոն: Ինչպես կարելի է թույլ տալ, որ այդչափ փողը մնա ստվերում: Դրա համար թերեւս պետք է, որ պարուհիների համար պարտադիր լինի ոչ միայն 18 տարին լրացած լինելը եւ վեներական, սեռական վարակներից ու հիվանդություններից զերծ մնալը, այլ նաեւ ՀԴՄ ունենալը, որը պարի ժամանակ ենթակա չէ հանման:

Վերջին հաշվով, այդ պարագան էլ ավելի մեծ հետաքրքրություն կառաջացնի հայաստանյան ստրիպտիզի հանդեպ: Ստրիպտիզը արդեն մի տեսակ շաբլոն է դարձել: Մինչդեռ ինչքան հետաքրքիր կլինի, երբ պարուհին երաժտության տակ մի ձեռքով մերկանա, իսկ մյուս ձեռքով ՀԴՄ կտրոն խփի հաճախորդի տված փողի համար: Դա նորություն է, նույնիսկ էկզոտիկա, ու դա տեսնելու համար նույնիսկ բեւեռախույզները կգան Հայաստան:

ԵՂԻՇԵ ՄԵԾԱՐԵՆՑ

http://lragir.am/armsrc/country34378.html

----------

Ariadna (28.04.2010), Chuk (28.04.2010), helium (10.05.2010), Jarre (28.04.2010), Rammer (28.04.2010), Ungrateful (11.05.2010), Դեկադա (28.04.2010), Մանուլ (28.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (28.04.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Չեմ ուզում պատկերացնել, թե երկու ձեռքով ձողից բռնվելու ժամանակ ՀԴՄ-ի ապարատը որտեղներն են մտցնելու  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (28.04.2010), tikopx (12.05.2010), VisTolog (13.05.2010)

----------


## cold skin

> Մայիսի 7-ին Հայաստանում նշվում է ռադիոյի օրը:
> 1895թ-ի մայիսի 7-ին ռուս ֆիզիկոս Ալեքսանդր Պոպովը տեղեկացրել է աշխարհին իր գյուտի մասին` ցուցադրելով առաջին ռադիոընդունիչը և իրականացնելով աշխարհում առաջին ռադիոկապի սեանս:
> Մայիսի 7-ը նշանավոր է նաև նրանով, որ հենց այդ օրն է հիմնադրվել Հայաստանի Պետռադիոն` ներկայումս անվանափոխվելով Հայաստանի Հանրային ռադիոյի:


Մի փոքր ավելացում՝ Սիրահարների պուրակում այսօր միջոցառում  կա՝ նվիրված ռադիոյի օրվան… Ժամը 20.00  համեցե՛ք, մուտքն ազատ է...

----------


## Tig

Խաչատուր Աբովյան…

http://www.menqhayenq.am/am/news/4142/

Էստոնացիները ֆիլմ են նկարահանում… հետաքրքիրա… :Think:

----------

Jarre (07.05.2010), tikopx (19.05.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> *Կարուսելը պոկվել է*
> 
> 
> Երեկ «Հաղթանակ» զբոսայգում կարուսել է պոկվել։«Թայֆուն»  կարուսելի շղթան աշխատելու ժամանակ պոկվել է, ինչի հետևանքով տարբեր վնասվածքներ են ստացել 4 հոգի:
> 
> Ըստ ԱԻՎ-ի` 1996 թ. ծնված Սիրարփի Մավոյանը և 1997թ. ծնված Սուսաննա Գալստյանը տեղփափոխվել են թիվ 3 մանկական հիվանդանոց, իսկ 1975թ. ծնված Մարինե և 1997թ. ծնված Մենուա Վարդանյանները՝ «Միքայելյան» բժշկական կենտրոնի վերականեդանացման բաժանմունք։
> 
> Սիրարփի Մավոյանը և Սոնա Գալստյանը ստացել են առաջին բուժօգնություն և դուրս են գրվել հիվանդանոցից, իսկ Մարինե և Մենուա Վարդանյանների առողջական վիճակը բժիշկները գնահատել են ծանր և միջին ծանրության։

----------

SSS (10.05.2010), VisTolog (10.05.2010), Yevuk (11.05.2010), Ապե Ջան (10.05.2010), Հայուհի (10.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> 


արա լավ չեն դրանք, չեն կարում նորմալ սարքին պահեն էտ կարուսելները: Մարդիկ սաղ կյանքները ինվալիդ են մնալու:

----------


## Zangezur

> 


Աջկիս առաջը թռավ: Բոլորին արագ հանեցին, առաջին երկու հոգուն նենց արագ տարան, ոչ չտեսա, իսկ 1975թ. ծնված Մարինեն անշարժ վիճակում չէր կարում հելներ՝ շոկի մեջ էր, բայց վնասվածքներ չկար: Կողի նստած մի հատ տղա կար, ինքը իրա ոտով հելավ, բայց գրածա որ վիճակը գնահատվել է ծանր ու միջին՞՞՞՞

----------


## Kuk

> Աջկիս առաջը թռավ: Բոլորին արագ հանեցին, առաջին երկու հոգուն նենց արագ տարան, ոչ չտեսա, իսկ 1975թ. ծնված Մարինեն անշարժ վիճակում չէր կարում հելներ՝ շոկի մեջ էր, բայց վնասվածքներ չկար: Կողի նստած մի հատ տղա կար, ինքը իրա ոտով հելավ, բայց գրածա որ վիճակը գնահատվել է ծանր ու միջին՞՞՞՞


Չի բացառվում, որ տասը հատ կոտրվածք ստացած մարդը, որի վիճակը ծանր ա, էդ պահին իրա ոտով հելնի քայլի:

----------

tikopx (11.05.2010), VisTolog (10.05.2010), Ձայնալար (11.05.2010)

----------


## tikopx

Վերջը որոշեցին ընդունել ետ օրենքը ավտոմեքենայի ապահովագրության մասին երևի ես ամսվա վերջ: :Angry2:  Խի բայց ամեն ամիս փող տաս? սենցելա լավ ելի:մարդիկ զապ են քշում,ուրեմն ինչ ել չեն քշելու?:Ասենք ես կամ մյուսը տվեցինք բա մնացածը:արդեն 12 ապահոովագրական ընկերություն կա ,ամեն մի փողատեր արդեն բացումա:մեկա գիտի որ օրենքը աննելույա ,չէ որ ինքնա քվեարկելու :Sad:

----------


## Kuk

> *
> Կրակոցներ*
> 
> 
> Մի քանի ժամ առաջ կրակոցներ են հնչել Երեւանում: Կոմիտաս 17 շենքի բակից հիվանդանոց են տեղափոխվել մոտ քսան տարեկան երկու երիտասարդ, որից մեկը մահացել է: Այս պահին դեպքի վայրում գտնվող ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը հայտնում է, որ դեպքի վայրից հայտնաբերվել են մի քանի կրակված պարկուճ:
> Դեպքի վայրում են Երեւանի ոստիկանապետը, փոխոստիկապետը, ԿՀԴՊՎ պետը, Արաբկիրի ոստիկանապետը, այլք:

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.05.2010), Ambrosine (13.05.2010), Norton (13.05.2010), tikopx (13.05.2010), VisTolog (13.05.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> *Պահպանակներ Մունդիալի համար*
> 
> 
> Մեծ Բրիտանիան 42 միլիոն պահպանակ է ուղարկելու ՀԱՀ` աշխարհի առաջնության ընթացքում երկրպագուներին ՁԻԱՀ-ից պաշտպանելու համար։ Այս մասին հայտնում է profit.bg կայքը։
> 
> ՀԱՀ նախագահ Ջակոբ Զուման Մեծ Բրիտանիա կատարած այցի ժամանակ հայտարարել էր, որ աշխարհի առաջնության ընթացքում անհրաժեշտ կլինի մոտ մեկ միլիարդ պահպանակ, որպեսզի հնարավոր լինի կանխարգելել ՁԻԱՀ-ի տարածումը։ Բրիտանացիների տրամադրած 42 մլն պահպանակը, ըստ փորձագետների, բավարար չէ։
> 
> Նշվում է, որ աշխարհի առաջնության օրերին ՀԱՀ-ում գործի են անցնելու 40 հազարից ավելի մարմնավաճառներ, որոնց զգալի մասը ժամանելու է արտասահմանից։


http://tert.am/am/news/2010/05/13/mundial/

----------

Kuk (13.05.2010), tikopx (13.05.2010)

----------


## tikopx

կինո,բայց իրականում`

----------


## Kuk

Էս գիշեր.

----------

Life (20.05.2010)

----------


## Kuk

Երեկ երեկոյան.

----------


## Kuk

Մի փոքր Երևանում օր չկա, որ ավտովթար չլինի: Փողոցները խայտառակ վիճակում են գտնվում, բայց դա ոչ մեկին չի հետաքրքրում: Ինչքան լսես, բարեփոխումներ, բարեկարգումներ են անում, թե դրա արդյունքն ինչի տեսքով ա երևալու, երբ ա երևալու, ոչ ոք տեղյակ չի:

*Վթար Թումանյան փողոցում*

----------

tikopx (04.06.2010), Ungrateful (21.05.2010)

----------


## Life

Պահոո,ես պատկերացնում եմ ինչ քաոս վաղը կլինի,Աստված տա էս տարի թեթև միջադեպերով պրծնենք :Baby:  :Vayreni:

----------

Meme (23.05.2010)

----------


## Kuk

*Ավտովթար Թբիլիսյան խճուղիում
*

----------


## Kuk

*Հերթական վթարը*

Երեք մեքենա իրար են բախվել:

----------


## Kita

Ու էլի մեր բաղրամյանի վրա :Sad: 
Ուֆ-ուֆ...
Մարդ վախում է քայլել, նույնիսկ կանաչի տակ :Sad:

----------

Աբելյան (22.05.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Մայիսի 20 -ին Վոլգոգրադի նորակառույց կամրջով դադարեցվել է ավտոմեքենաների երթևեկությունը: Ուժեղ  քամու  պատճառով կամրջի երկաթե կոնստրուկցիաներն սկսել են ճոճվել: Ճոճման ամպլիտուդան հասել է մոտ երկու մետրի: Կամրջի շինարարությանն իր անմիջական մասնակցությունը բերած մեր հայրենակից, շահագործող կազմակերպություններից մեկի գլխավոր ինժեներ Արմեն Մարգարյանն ասում է, որ նախագծման աշխատանքներում հաշվի է առնվում նման դեպքերի հնարավորությունը «100 տարին մեկ» հաճախականությամբ: Ինչևէ, շինարարներին առայժմ որևէ մեղադրանք չի ներկայացվել, իսկ երկաթե թռիչքային կոնստրուկցիաներն ու հենասյուները որևէ վնասվածք ստացե՞լ են թե՝ ոչ, կպարզի պետական վերահսկող հանձնաժողովի փորձաքննությունը:

Հ.Գ Արմեն Մարգարյանը համագյուղացիս է ու համատեղության կարգով՝ նաև ամուսինս:

----------

h.s. (03.06.2010), kyahi (22.05.2010), Life (22.05.2010), My World My Space (04.06.2010), Norton (22.05.2010), Tig (03.06.2010), VisTolog (22.05.2010), Աթեիստ (22.05.2010), Ապե Ջան (23.05.2010), Ձայնալար (25.05.2010), Մանուլ (22.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (03.06.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Վոլգոգրադում շարունակվում են կամրջի փորձարկումները, որը փակվել էր քամուց ճոճվելու պատճառով: Կամրջի եռակցման բոլոր կարերն ուլտրաձայնով ստուգելուց հետո՝ անցել են բեռնատարների միջոցով փորձարկմանը: Փառք աստծո, որ հիմա չի կիրառվում կամուրջը սարքող ինժեներների ողջ ընտանիքով կամրջի տակ կանգնելու պրակտիկան, այլապես հիմա համակարգի առաջ նստած չէի լինի և արդեն թեթևացած սրտով՝ այս լուրերը չէի գրի: :Wink: 
 Ավազով բեռնված բեռնատարների շարասյունը, յուրաքանչյուրի քաշը քսան տոննա, հաջողությամբ անցել է կամրջի մի ծայրից մյուսը: Հաշվի առնելով, որ «ճոճքը» կամրջին որևէ վնաս չի պատճառել, նույնիսկ ասֆալտ-բետոնային ծածկույթը իդեալական վիճակում է, մոտ օրերս այն կվերաբացվի ավտոմեքենաների երթևեկության համար: Իմիջիայլոց, Վոլգոգրադում դեռ քննարկում էին, ինչպէ՞ս կոչել կամուրջը, բայց վերջին պատահարից հետո անունն այդպես էլ մնալու է՝ «Պարող կամուրջ»:

----------

h.s. (03.06.2010), matlev (01.06.2010), terev (23.05.2010), Tig (03.06.2010), Ձայնալար (25.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (03.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Այսօր մայիսի 23-ին, ժամը 18:00-ի սահմաններում, Քանաքեռ վարչական շրջանի Ինտերպոլի ազային բյուրոյի դիմաց հաստաբուն ծառը , ըստ ամենայնի քամու ուժգնությունից, արմատախիլ է եղել եւ ընկել հարեւանությամբ կայանված ավտոմեքենայի վրա:

Դեպքի պահին մեքենայի մեջ են եղել ընտանիքի չորս անդամները, նրանցից տուժել է միայն 13-ամյա Նվարդ Գագիկի Գյուլնազարյանը: Նրան մարմնական վնասվածքներով տեղափոխել են Միքայելյանի անվան վիրաբուժության ինստիտուտ, որտեղ երեխայի մոտ ախտորոշվել է գանգուղեղային տրավմա :

Հաստաբուն ծառը փակել է ճանապարհի երթեւեկելի հատվածը, իսկ արտակարգ իրավիճակների եւ ճանապարհային ոստիկանները այս պահին փորձում են Էլեկտրասղոցների միջոցով ծառը հեռացնել ճանապարհից:

Դեպքի վայր է ժամանել Քանաքեռ վարչական շրջանի ղեկավար Արայի Քոթանջյանը:
Դեպքի քննությունը վարում է Ոստիկանության Երեւանի քննչական վարչության ճանապարհատրանպորտային բաժինը:



Աղբյուրը

----------


## Norton

*Վթար. Կան զոհեր*



> Քիչ առաջ, ժամը 23:45-ին, Հերացու փողոցի վրա, անհայտ ավտոմեքենան վրաերթի է ենթարկել երկու աղջիկների եւ դիմել փախուստի:
> 
> 
> Աղջիկները` երկուսն էլ , տեղում մահացել են:
> 
> Ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը դեպքի վայրից հաղորդում է, որ ըստ ականատեսների, ամենայն հավանականությամբ մեքենան եղել է Նիվա մակնիշի:
> 
> Դեպքի վայրում աշխատանքները ղեկավարում է Երեւանի ճանապարհային ոստիկանության պետ Արսեն Արշակյանը:
> 
> ...


*«Նիվան» հայտնաբերվել է*




> Գիշերը ժամը 1.30-ի սահմաններում Երեւանի ճանապարհային ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները Էրեբունի փողոցի բակերից մեկում հայտնաբերել են «Նիվա» մակնիշի այն ավտոմեքենան, որը Հերացի փողոցի վրա վրաերթի էր ենթարկել երկու աղջիկների եւ դիմել փախուստի:
> 
> Մեքենայի համարանիշներն են 70 ՐՕ 070, իսկ համարանիշը ճանապարհային ոստիկանները հայտնաբերել են «Նիվա» մակնիշի մեքենայում բեռնախցիկում: Մեքենան վարել է 1990 թվականին ծնված Խաչիկ Կոսյանը:
> 
> Վրաերթից մահացած աղջիկները զարմուհիներ են, երկուսն էլ 18 տարեկան: Վիկտորյա եւ Ալբինա Մակինյանները Գյումրիից էին եւ, ըստ մեր տեղեկությունների, սովորում էին Բժշկական համալսարանում:
> 
> Աղջիկները ճանապարհն անցել են հետիոտնի համար նախատեսված վայրով, իսկ վարորդն այնքան արագ է վարել ավտոմեքենան եւ հարվածն այնքան ուժեղ է եղել, որ աղջիկներից մեկը հարվածի արդյունքում շպրտվել եւ դիպվել է հանդիպակաց սլացող ավտոմեքենային:
> 
> ՀՀ ոստիկանության Քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Երեւան քաղաքի քննչական բաժնի Ճանապարհային հանցագործությունների քննչական բաժնում սկսվել է նախաքննություն:


A1+

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:45 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:42 ----------

*Երեխան ընկել է 8-րդ հարկից*



> 1.5 տարեկան Ներսես Մեսրոպյանը Ադոնց փողոցի 13 շենքի 8-րդ հարկից ընկել է շաբաթ առավոտյան:
> 
> Ծնողները նրան անգիտակից վիճակում անմիջապես տեղափոխել են «Արաբկիր» բժշկական կենտրոն: Երեխայի մոտ եղել են գանգուղեղային տրավմաներ` գլխուղեղի սալջարդ եւ գանգի կոտրվածք, եւ անհրաժեշտ է եղել մասնագիտական բուժում:
> 
> Ուստի, փոքրիկ Ներսեսին տեղափոխել են «Սուրբ Աստվածամայր» բժկական կենտրոնի վերկենդանացման բաժանմունք:
> 
> Բաժնի վարիչ Աննա Չոբանյանը «Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում նշեց, որ երեխան դեռեւս անգիտակից վիճակում է եւ նրան արհեստական շնչառություն է տրվում:
> 
> «Ներսեսի վիճակը ծայրահեղ ծանր է, սակայն` կայուն է: Երեխային դեղորայքային քնեցում ենք տվել, սակայն հիմա փորձում ենք նրան հանել այդ վիճակից»,-«Ա1+»-ին ասաց նա:

----------

A.r.p.i. (03.06.2010), h.s. (03.06.2010), Kita (02.06.2010), Life (01.06.2010), Meme (01.06.2010), terev (01.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.06.2010)

----------


## Life

*Հայաստանում կրկին մրցում են «քթերը»*



Արդեն 7–րդ տարին է, Հայաստանում Քանաքեռ–Զեյթուն բժշկական կենտրոնի պլաստիկ վիրաբուժության բաժինն ավանդաբար անցկացնում է «Ամենահայկական քիթ» մրցույթը։

Ինչպես այսօր կայացած մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ նշեց բաժնի վարիչ Կարեն Դանիելյանը, մրցույթի հաղթողը որպես մրցանակ ստանում է քիթն անվճար վիրահատելու հնարավորություն։

Երեկ ամփոփվել են այս տարվա մրցույթի արդյունքները և, բաժնի վարիչի խոսքով, այս անգամ հաղթել է մի աղջիկ Ալավերդիից, որն անչափ ուրախացել է, որ կարող է անվճար վիրահատել իր քիթը։

_tert.am_

----------

Արևածագ (03.06.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> *89-ԱՄՅԱ ԱՐԱՄԱՅԻՍԸ ՈՐԴԻ Է ՈՒՆԵՑԵԼ*
> 
> Երիտասարդ հայր` 89 տարեկան: Արմավիրում, հայրենական մեծ պատերազմի վետերան Արամայիս Նազարովի ընտանիքում որդի է ծնվել: Փոքրիկի մայրը 35 տարեկան է, եվ ծննդատան աշխատակիցների խոսքով, սա առաջին դեպքն է, երբ երեխայի ծնողների տարիքային տարբերությունը 54 տարի է: Երեխան` 3 կգ 700 գրամ քաշով, լույս աշխարհ է կել նախատեսված ժամանակին: Բժիշկներն ասում են, որ նա չունի առողջական որեւէ խնդիր:  Նրա անունը դրել են Արտյոմ: Նա վետերանի 4-րդ զավակն է: Նրա մյուս երեխաների տարիքն է 60, 50, 12: Այդ մասին հաղորդում է Ռոսիա 24 հեռուստաալիքը:


Աղբյուր՝ Լրագիր

Բիձա եմ ասել է  :Cool:

----------

A.r.p.i. (03.06.2010), Ariadna (03.06.2010), h.s. (03.06.2010), Life (03.06.2010), Norton (03.06.2010), Արևածագ (03.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (04.06.2010), Հայուհի (03.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (03.06.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

[QUOTE=Chuk;2022228]Աղբյուր՝ Լրագիր

Բիձա եմ ասել է  :Cool: [/QUOT
Ես  Էլ եմ ասել է:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մալադեց բիձա  :Shok:  Չնայած կասկածներ մոտս առաջացան, որ երեխան կարող ա ուրիշինը լինի  :LOL: 

Իսկ էն 50 ու 60 տարեկան ախպերներին տեսնես ի՞նչ ա ասելու  :LOL:

----------

A.r.p.i. (03.06.2010), Life (03.06.2010), My World My Space (03.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (04.06.2010), Հայուհի (03.06.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Մալադեց բիձա  Չնայած կասկածներ մոտս առաջացան, որ երեխան կարող ա ուրիշինը լինի 
> 
> Իսկ էն 50 ու 60 տարեկան ախպերներին տեսնես ի՞նչ ա ասելու


Քո կասկածներից  իմ մոտ էլ ա առաջացել,ասում եմ կարողա? էդ բիձու  մեջքի  հետևը  մի  հատ  մոմ բռնող  ջահել  ձյաձյա  էլ ա կանգնած  էղել ,պապին չի տեսել

----------

My World My Space (03.06.2010), VisTolog (03.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (04.06.2010)

----------


## Sophie

> *Հերթական վթարը*
> 
> Երեք մեքենա իրար են բախվել:


Ինչ որ չեմ հիշում էդտեղ շրջանավարտների :Xeloq: : Բոլոր դռները բացվեցին ու մեջից դուրս եկան բոլորովին առողջ անձինք մոտ 30-ից բրաձր տարիքի: Ես զարմացա որ ոչ մեկին բան չէր եղել : Ինձ թվաց էտ ժիգուլին պայթելույա հեսա նենց էր ճխլտվել ջուրն էր, թե բենզինն էր, չռում էր:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Այսօր՝ ժամը 15:50 - ի սահմաններում 9 հարկանի շենքի 6-րդ հարկից իրեն ցած է նետել 17 ամյա մի աղջնակ:
Իմ ունեցած տեղեկություններով և դեպքի վայրի ճշտած տվյալներով նա՝ հայոց լեզվի քննությանը, ստանալով ցածր գնահատական 7.5 բալ, որոշել է իրեն ցած նետել:
Դժվարանում եմ ասել միայն դա է եղել պատճառը ցած նետելու թե ոչ: 

Հ.Գ Ախր իմ աջքի առաջ էղավ է, 3-4 մեր հեռու է կանգնած: :Cray:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Շրջանավարտն իրեն ցած է նետել 6-րդ հարկից. Պատճառն անբավարար գնահատակա՞նն է



Այսօր ժամը 16:00-ին Ոստիկանությունում ահազանգ են ստացել, որ Վերին Շենգավիթի 2-րդ փողոց 5 շենքի 6-րդ հարկի իրենց բնակարանից իրեն ներքև է նետել 1993 թվականին ծնված Գ. Մարտիրոսյանը: Այդ մասին Panorama.am-ին տեղեկացրեց ոստիկանության հասարակայնության հետ կապերի բաժնի մասնագետ Արմեն Մալխասյանը:

Տեղեկությունները, թե երեխան ինքնասպանություն է գործել միասնական քննությունից անբավարար ստանալու հետևանքով, Մալխասյանը չհաստատեց` ասելով` «Կատարվում է նախաքննություն, որն էլ կպարզի ինքնսպանության հանգամանքները»: 

http://www.panorama.am/am/law/2010/06/04/graduate-girl/

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:38 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:27 ----------

Էս ինչ ահավորա...

Հլը ստեղ

Երեւանի Շենգավիթ վարչական շրջանի Կիրովի անվան 12-րդ դպրոցի ավարտական դասարանի աշակերտուհի 17-ամյա Գոհար Մարտիրոսյանը այսօր, տեղեկանալով, որ հայոց լեզվի քննությունից 7.5 բալ է ստացել, ինքնասպան է եղել՝ ցած նետվելով իրենց տան 7-րդ հարկից։ Այս մասին NEWS.am-ի թղթակցի հետ զրույցում ասաց Ոստիկանության լրատվական ծառայության աշխտակից Արմեն Մալխասյանը:
Նշենք, որ հայոց լեզու-գրականություն առարկայից շրջանավարտները քննություն հանձնել են այսօր՝ հունիսի 4-ին:

ստեղ ասվումա որ 7-րդ հարկից, իսկ պանորաման ասումա որ 6-րդ հարկից http://www.panorama.am/am/law/2010/06/04/graduate-girl/
բայց դէ ես էլ գիտեմ, տեսել եմ որ 6-րդ հարկից:

----------

Kita (05.06.2010), tikopx (10.06.2010), Yevuk (06.06.2010), Հայուհի (04.06.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Ինչ ստրեսի մեջ են ընկնում երեխեքը էս անտեր քննությունների պատճառով... Երեխեքին թվում ա, որ եթե չընդունվեն, աշխարհը շուռ ա գալու: Չնայած պատճառը դեռ հաստատված չի: 
 7,5 բալն էլ դրական ա, ի միջի այլոց:

----------

Արևհատիկ (04.06.2010), Հայուհի (04.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ինչ ստրեսի մեջ են ընկնում երեխեքը էս անտեր քննությունների պատճառով... Երեխեքին թվում ա, որ եթե չընդունվեն, աշխարհը շուռ ա գալու: Չնայած պատճառը դեռ հաստատված չի: 
>  7,5 բալն էլ դրական ա, ի միջի այլոց:


8-ա նոր դրական:
Ընկերուհուս շատ մոտիկ ընկերուհինա, վերջին անգամ իր հետա խոսել ու դրա մասին, լացելով:
Պատճառը պարզից էլ պարզ է:

----------

tikopx (10.06.2010), Հայուհի (04.06.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Ախր զարմանում ու ջղայնանում եմ, որ ընդունվողների համար էտ գնահատականը տենց կարևոր ա... ես նենց հախնգիստ էի, բայց քննության օրերին որ ընդունվողների անհանգստությունն էի տեսնում, ահագին զարմացել էի: Չգիտեմ, երևի դեռ հասուն չեն, ու չեն հասկանում, թե էս կյանքում ինչն ա կարևոր (դե չհասուն ասի ու պրծա? լրիվ էրեխա են):

----------

A.r.p.i. (05.06.2010), tikopx (10.06.2010), VisTolog (10.06.2010), Yevuk (06.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (04.06.2010), Հայուհի (04.06.2010), Մանուլ (04.06.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> 8-ա նոր դրական:
> Ընկերուհուս շատ մոտիկ ընկերուհինա, վերջին անգամ իր հետա խոսել ու դրա մասին, լացելով:
> Պատճառը պարզից էլ պարզ է:


 8-ը չի դրական, 2 տարի առաջ կարծեմ 7,4-ն էր: Որ ընդհանուր մակարդակը ցածր ա լինում, դրականի շեմը իջնում ա: Էս տարի շատ ավելի ցածր ա: 

 Չգիտեմ, ահավոր ա... Քննության համար ինքնասպան լինե՞լ: Մենակ քննության համա՞ր:

----------


## Հայուհի

> 8-ը չի դրական, 2 տարի առաջ կարծեմ 7,4-ն էր: Որ ընդհանուր մակարդակը ցածր ա լինում, դրականի շեմը իջնում ա: Էս տարի շատ ավելի ցածր ա: 
> 
>  Չգիտեմ, ահավոր ա... Քննության համար ինքնասպան լինե՞լ: Մենակ քննության համա՞ր:


Անցած տարի 8-ն էր դրական հայերենից, մաթեմատիկայից ու ֆիզիկայից 7,5-ը, որովհետև ահավոր ցածր էին գնահատականները...
Իսկ երեխայի նման պահվածքի համար ծնողներն են մեղավոր...
Հ.Գ. Հայլուրով ոչինչ չասացին, ասում են ԱՐՏԱՌՈՑ ՈՉԻՆՉ ՉԻ ԵՂԵԼ :Xeloq: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:40 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:38 ----------




> 8-ը չի դրական, 2 տարի առաջ կարծեմ 7,4-ն էր: Որ ընդհանուր մակարդակը ցածր ա լինում, դրականի շեմը իջնում ա: Էս տարի շատ ավելի ցածր ա: 
> 
>  Չգիտեմ, ահավոր ա... Քննության համար ինքնասպան լինե՞լ: Մենակ քննության համա՞ր:


Անցած տարի 8-ն էր դրական հայերենից, մաթեմատիկայից ու ֆիզիկայից 7,5-ը, որովհետև ահավոր ցածր էին գնահատականները...
Իսկ երեխայի նման պահվածքի համար ծնողներն են մեղավոր...
Հ.Գ. Հայլուրով ոչինչ չասացին, ասում են ԱՐՏԱՌՈՑ ՈՉԻՆՉ ՉԻ ԵՂԵԼ :Xeloq:

----------

Ապե Ջան (04.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Անցած տարի 8-ն էր դրական հայերենից, մաթեմատիկայից ու ֆիզիկայից 7,5-ը, որովհետև ահավոր ցածր էին գնահատականները...
> Իսկ երեխայի նման պահվածքի համար ծնողներն են մեղավոր...
> Հ.Գ. Հայլուրով ոչինչ չասացին, ասում են ԱՐՏԱՌՈՑ ՈՉԻՆՉ ՉԻ ԵՂԵԼ
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:40 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:38 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Անցած տարի 8-ն էր դրական հայերենից, մաթեմատիկայից ու ֆիզիկայից 7,5-ը, որովհետև ահավոր ցածր էին գնահատականները...
> ...


Ես համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ: 
Իհարկե ծնողն է երեխայի հոգեկան վիճակի սխալ ընթացք ստանալու մեղավորը: 
Երեխայի մայրը պետք է զգար ու կանխեր այդ:
Իսկ այտառոծ ինչ ի նկատի ունեյիր՞

----------

tikopx (10.06.2010), Հայուհի (04.06.2010)

----------


## Հայուհի

> Ես համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ: 
> Իհարկե ծնողն է երեխայի հոգեկան վիճակի սխալ ընթացք ստանալու մեղավորը: 
> Երեխայի մայրը պետք է զգար ու կանխեր այդ:
> Իսկ այտառոծ ինչ ի նկատի ունեյիր՞


Ես էլ էի անցած տարի էդ վիճակում, հայերենից 15,5 էի ստացել, ծնողներս որ չլինեին , չգիտեմ ՝ ինչ պիտի անեի, ինձ շատ են օգնել, բայց հետո պարզվեց, որ այդ տարվա համար իմ գնահատականը բավականին բարձր էր...
Նույնն էլ այդ աղջկա դեպքում կարող էր լինել, ինչ գիտեր ՝ գուցե մրցույթը ավելի ցածր լիներ...
Ավելի լավա չընդունված, քան մահացած....

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ես էլ էի անցած տարի էդ վիճակում, հայերենից 15,5 էի ստացել, ծնողներս որ չլինեին , չգիտեմ ՝ ինչ պիտի անեի, ինձ շատ են օգնել, բայց հետո պարզվեց, որ այդ տարվա համար իմ գնահատականը բավականին բարձր էր...
> Նույնն էլ այդ աղջկա դեպքում կարող էր լինել, ինչ գիտեր ՝ գուցե մրցույթը ավելի ցածր լիներ...
> Ավելի լավա չընդուված, քան մահացած....


Էտ պահին ամենայն հավանականությամբ իր մոտ շոկային վիճակ է եղել, երբ եկել է տուն ու չի կարողացել սառը գլխով դատել:
Ավելի լավ չնդունված, թ՞ե մեռած:

----------

Հայուհի (04.06.2010)

----------


## Հայուհի

> Իսկ այտառոծ ինչ ի նկատի ունեյիր՞


Միջադեպ կապված հայերենի միասնական քննության հետ...

----------


## ՆանՍ

Ես էլ երեկ լսեցի, որ տենց  բանա  էղել ու շատ տխրեցի.ով գիտի տանն  էլ  էտ  երեխու  վրա  շատ  են  խոսացել, ջղայնացել, ինքն էլ շատ զգայուն երեխա լինելով  ու  ասենք ամաչելով իրա հասակակիցներից, հոգեկանի  վրա  ազդելա ու տենց քայլի ա  դիմել:Ափսոս

----------

Kita (05.06.2010), VisTolog (05.06.2010), Yevuk (06.06.2010), Աթեիստ (05.06.2010), Հայուհի (05.06.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Էտ տեսակ ինքնասպանությունների մեջ ծնողների դերն էլ ա մեծ: :Smile:

----------

Yevuk (06.06.2010), Ապե Ջան (05.06.2010), Հայուհի (05.06.2010), Մանուլ (05.06.2010)

----------


## Միքո

> Էտ տեսակ ինքնասպանությունների մեջ ծնողների դերն էլ ա մեծ:


մեկ էլ կողքից խոսացողների ու «խորհուրդ տվողների»

----------


## Հայուհի

> մեկ էլ կողքից խոսացողների ու «խորհուրդ տվողների»


Բայց ամենաշատը ծնողների...
Ծնողների մեծ մասը փոխարենը իր երեխային օգնի, ճիշտ խորհուրդներ տա,  հարևաններին են լսում, ինչա ՝ իրանց հետևից չխոսեն :Angry2:

----------


## Chuk

Ծնողները ընդամենը հասարակության մի բեկորն են, իսկ խնդիրը գլոբալ հասարակային ա:
Խնդիրն էն ա, որ մեր երկրում ձևավորված չի քննության երևույթի նկատմամբ նորմալ վերաբերմունքը, ճիշտ չի դիտարկվում դրա դերն ու նշանակությունը, դա համարվում է կյանքի ու մահու խնդիր՝ կյանքի դրվագ դիտվելու փոխարեն: Մարդիկ քննություն չհանձնելը երբեմն ասոցացնում են իրենց ողջ կյանքի ձախողման հետ, փոխանակ իրատեսորեն վերլուծելու, հետևություններ անելու: Պետք է ընդամենը այդ քննությունների մշակույթը ճիշտ ձևավորել, մշակույթ, որ չգոյության զոհն են այդ ինքնասպան եղած երեխան, նրա ծնողները, հարազատները ու բազում ուրիշներ:

----------

A.r.p.i. (05.06.2010), Farfalla (05.06.2010), Norton (06.06.2010), Ungrateful (09.06.2010), VisTolog (05.06.2010), Yevuk (06.06.2010), Ապե Ջան (05.06.2010), Լեո (05.06.2010), Հայուհի (05.06.2010), Մանուլ (05.06.2010), ՆանՍ (07.06.2010), Ուլուանա (09.06.2010)

----------


## Kita

> Ախր զարմանում ու ջղայնանում եմ, որ ընդունվողների համար էտ գնահատականը տենց կարևոր ա... ես նենց հախնգիստ էի, բայց քննության օրերին որ ընդունվողների անհանգստությունն էի տեսնում, ահագին զարմացել էի: Չգիտեմ, երևի դեռ հասուն չեն, ու չեն հասկանում, թե էս կյանքում ինչն ա կարևոր (դե չհասուն ասի ու պրծա? լրիվ էրեխա են):


Հասարակությունն է կարևորը և մեր էշ քննական համակարգը, ախր էտ աստիճան անիմաստ բարդացնելու կարիք չկա էլի, հիմիկվա երեխեքը չլվում են, ես որ մամայիս աշակերտների վիճակն եմ տեսնում :Wacko: : Նույնիսկ դասատուներից շատերը էտ թեսթերից 15ից բարձր չեն ստանա, էլ մնաց աշակերտները...
Տխուր է էլի, պատկերացնում եմ ինչ ստրեսի մեջ են քցել խեղճ աղջկան :Sad:

----------

Chuk (06.06.2010), VisTolog (05.06.2010), Yevuk (06.06.2010), Հայուհի (05.06.2010), ՆանՍ (07.06.2010)

----------


## armuk

Սոֆի Մխեյանը զբաղվում է բարեգործությամբ:


երգչուհին, պատասխանելով հարցին, նշում է. «Եթե լինում են առիթներ, անում եմ դա առանց բարձրաձայնելու, որովհետեւ Հայաստանում շատ-շատ խնդիրներ կան, որոնց հնարավորությանս սահմաններում աջակցում եմ: Բարեգործական ակցիաներ շատ-շատ եմ անում, ուղղակի դրանց մասին չեմ խոսում. այցելում եմ ոսկրածուծի խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխաներին, փորձում ինչ-որ բանով օգտակար լինել»: Այն հարցին` արդյոք ոսկրածուծի դոնոր եղե՞լ է, պատասխանանեց. «Այո, նաեւ ուզում եմ ինչ-որ կերպ օգտակար լինել, բայց դրա մասին չբարձրաձայնել: Դրանով չէ, որ վարկանիշս պետք է բարձրացնեմ: Ինձ սիրում ու հարգում են իմ աշխատանքով, իմ երգերով: Եթե իմանան, որ ինչ-որ լավ բան եմ անում կամ ուղղակի այն մարդու կողքին եմ, ով դրա կարիքն ունի, ու դրա համար էլ ինձ կսիրեն, շատ ուրախ կլինեմ: Եթե անեմ ու բարձրաձայնեմ, դրանով շատ ավելի հեշտ կարող եմ սիրված լինել, բայց ես հեշտի հետեւից ընկնող չեմ: Դժվարությամբ ձեռք բերված հաղթանակն ավելի է ուժ տալիս եւ ոգեւորում»:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Սոֆի Մխեյանը զբաղվում է բարեգործությամբ:
> 
> 
> երգչուհին, պատասխանելով հարցին, նշում է. «Եթե լինում են առիթներ, անում եմ դա առանց բարձրաձայնելու, որովհետեւ Հայաստանում շատ-շատ խնդիրներ կան, որոնց հնարավորությանս սահմաններում աջակցում եմ: Բարեգործական ակցիաներ շատ-շատ եմ անում, ուղղակի դրանց մասին չեմ խոսում. այցելում եմ ոսկրածուծի խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխաներին, փորձում ինչ-որ բանով օգտակար լինել»: Այն հարցին` *արդյոք ոսկրածուծի դոնոր եղե՞լ է*, պատասխանանեց. «*Այո*, նաեւ ուզում եմ ինչ-որ կերպ օգտակար լինել, բայց դրա մասին չբարձրաձայնել: Դրանով չէ, որ վարկանիշս պետք է բարձրացնեմ: Ինձ սիրում ու հարգում են իմ աշխատանքով, իմ երգերով: Եթե իմանան, որ ինչ-որ լավ բան եմ անում կամ ուղղակի այն մարդու կողքին եմ, ով դրա կարիքն ունի, ու դրա համար էլ ինձ կսիրեն, շատ ուրախ կլինեմ: Եթե անեմ ու բարձրաձայնեմ, դրանով շատ ավելի հեշտ կարող եմ սիրված լինել, բայց ես հեշտի հետեւից ընկնող չեմ: Դժվարությամբ ձեռք բերված հաղթանակն ավելի է ուժ տալիս եւ ոգեւորում»:


 Չի ուզում բայց բարձրաձայնում ա էլի :Cray:

----------

Chuk (09.06.2010), Kuk (09.06.2010), Norton (10.06.2010), SSS (09.06.2010), Ungrateful (09.06.2010), wem (09.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (09.06.2010)

----------


## armuk

> Չի ուզում բայց բարձրաձայնում ա էլի


հարց են տվել, նա էլ պատասխանել է: Թէ չե ասեր ի՞նչ, ասեր Ոչ՞՞՞՞

----------

Հարդ (09.06.2010)

----------


## Sophie

> 8-ա նոր դրական:
> Ընկերուհուս շատ մոտիկ ընկերուհին*ա*, վերջին անգամ իր հետա խոսել ու դրա մասին, լացելով:
> Պատճառը պարզից էլ պարզ է:


Ողջա՞ մնացել

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ողջա՞ մնացել


Ինչ ողջ մնալու մասին խոսք կարող է լինել:

----------

tikopx (10.06.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Ողջա՞ մնացել


կպատասխանեմ մի բառով `ՏԵՂՈՒՄ :Sad:

----------


## SSS

Հայտնաբերվել է  5500տարվա հնությամբ կոշիկ' հայկական լեռնաշխարհում.աշխարհի ամենահին կոշիկը'   
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100609/...s_sci_old_shoe

----------

Smokie (10.06.2010), Դարք (10.06.2010), Հարդ (10.06.2010)

----------


## Smokie

> Հայտնաբերվել է  5500տարվա հնությամբ կոշիկ' հայկական լեռնաշխարհում.աշխարհի ամենահին կոշիկը'   
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100609/...s_sci_old_shoe


Հետաքրքիր էր:

----------


## Երվանդ

Տերերը ծեծել են, իսկ շունը՝ կծել

17:15 • 17.06.10

Հունիսի 16-ին, ժամը 05.55-ին, «Էրեբունի» բժշկական կենտրոնից ոստիկանության Էրեբունու բաժնում հաղորդում է ստացվել, որ «գլխուղեղի ցնցում, գոտկային շրջանի, աջ ծնկոսկրի քերծած վերքեր (շան կծած), գլխի գագաթային շրջանի ծակած վերք» ախտորոշմամբ իրենց մոտ բուժօգնության է դիմել 1981 թ. ծնված Հովհաննես Գ.-ն:
Ոստիկանության ծառայողները պարզել են, որ նույն օրը, ժ. 00.50-ին, նշված փողոցի թիվ 7 տան բակում, վիճաբանության ժամանակ, 1965 թ. ծնված Միքայել Շ.-ն և նրա որդին` 1990 թ. ծնված Գաբրիել Շ.-ն, ծեծի են ենթարկել Հովհաննես Գ.-ին, հարվածներ հասցրել մարմնի տարբեր հատվածներին, քարով հարվածել գլխին, իսկ նրանց շունն էլ կծել է Հովհաննես Գ.-ի ոտքն ու գոտկային հատվածը: Նշանակվել է դատաբժշկական փորձաքննություն: Կատարվում է հետաքննություն:
Թերթ.ամ
 Հ.Գ
Սաղ տնով շնով կատվով տփել են :Jpit:

----------


## Norton

*Հայրը սպանել է դստերը hիջաբ չկրելու պատճառով*




> Կանադայում 16-ամյա դպրոցական աղջիկ է սպանվել։ Հանցագործն աղջկա հայրը։ Աքսա Փերվեզի ընտանիքը Կանադա էր տեղափոխվել Պակիստանից 1999թ.։
> 
> Հետաքննությունը ցույց է տվել, որ Աքսան սպանվել է հիջաբ կրելուց հրաժարվելու և արևմտյան կենսակերպով ապրելու պատճառով։ 
> Թեև աղջիկը դաստիարակվել էր ըստ մուսուլմանական սովորույթների, այնուամենայնիվ, կյանքը Կանադայում փոխել էր նրա աշխարհայացքը։ Տարաձայնություններ ունենալով ընտանիքի հետ՝ Աքսան երկու անգամ հեռացել էր տնից. վերջին անգամ նա իր ընկերոջ տուն էր տեղափոխվել։
> 
> Տղայի խոսքով՝ Աքսան իրեն պատմել էր, որ հայրը երդվել է սպանել իրեն, եթե ինքը չսկսի հիջաբ կրել և պարկեշտ կյանք վարել։
> 
> Այնուամենայնիվ, մուսուլման աղջիկը չէր շտապել հրաժարվել արևմտյան կենսակերպից։
> 
> ...


սրանց տարելա լրիվ :Fool:

----------

Smokie (17.06.2010), VisTolog (17.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (17.06.2010)

----------


## Smokie

> *Հայրը սպանել է դստերը hիջաբ չկրելու պատճառով*
> 
> 
> սրանց տարելա լրիվ


Վաայ, մեղք էր աղջիկը :Cray: :

----------


## Kuk

> *Ծեծելով սպանել են*
> 
> 
> 
> Հունիսի 10-ին Երեւանի «Արմենիա» բժշկական կենտրոնում գիտակցության չգալով մահացել է հունիսի 8-ին Մալաթիայի բակերից մեկում դաժան ծեծի ենթարկված 50-ամյա Արտյոմ Ղազարյանը:
> 
> Արտյոմ Ղազարյանը Երեւանի Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա վարչական շրջանի Ա2 թաղամասի 3-րդ շենքի բնակիչ էր: Նա չէր աշխատում, ապրում էր կնոջ եւ 10-րդ դասարանում սովորող որդու հետ:
> 
> Դեպքի առնչությամբ ոստիկանության հասարակայնության հետ կապերի եւ լրատվության վարչությունից հաղորդագրություն են տարածել, ըստ որի, հունիսի 8-ին, ժամը 19.55-ին, «Արմենիա» բժշկական կենտրոնից ոստիկանության Մալաթիայի բաժնում հաղորդում էր ստացվել, որ «կոմա, անհայտ էթոլոգիա» (անհայտ պատճառներով առաջացած կոմա-հեղ.) ախտորոշմամբ Շերամի փողոցի թիվ 3 շենքի մոտից բժշկական կենտրոն է տեղափոխվել 50 տարեկան Արտյոմ Ղազարյանը, ով, ըստ բժշկի տեղեկանքի, ի վիճակի չի եղել հաղորդում տալու: Հունիսի 10-ին ոստիկանության ծառայողների ձեռնարկած օպերատիվ-հետախուզական միջոցառումներով պարզվել է, որ նախորդ օրը, ժ.18.30-ին, Շերամի փողոցի թիվ 3 շենքի մոտ վիճաբանության ժամանակ Արտյոմ Ղազարյանին վնասվածքներ են պատճառել 39-ամյա Էդիկ Գ.-ն եւ 42-ամյա Վալերի Վ.-ն: Հունիսի 11-ին, ժամը 18.15-ին, Արտյոմ Ղազարյանը, գիտակցության չգալով, հիվանդանոցի վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքում մահացել է: «Ձեռնարկվում են միջոցառումներ Էդիկ Գ.-ին եւ Վալերի Վ.-ին հայտնաբերելու ուղղությամբ: Հանգամանքները պարզվում են: Նախապատրաստված նյութերն ուղարկվել են քննչական բաժին»,- նշված է ոստիկանության հաղորդագրության մեջ: Մինչ ոստիկանության հաղորդագրության մեջ նշված է երկու անուն, ականատեսները պնդում են, որ ծեծի մասնակիցները եղել են երեքը` Էդիկը, Վալերին եւ վերջինիս կրտսեր եղբայրը` Սեյրանը: Ի դեպ, «Վալեռը» նախկինում Երեւանի ավագանու անդամ է եղել եւ համարվում է պատգամավոր Սամվել Ալեքսանյանի «թիմի անդամ»:
> ...


ՀԺ

----------

Ambrosine (17.06.2010), Աթեիստ (18.06.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

5-10 տարի՞... սրանց 20-ն էլ ա քիչ. ուրեմն դու մեկին դաժան մահվան դատապարտես ու 5 տարի նստե՞ս: Ամեն անգամ էսպիսի դեպքերից հետո /նաև մանկապղծության/ ափսոսում եմ, որ մեր մոտ էլ շարիաթը չի  :Angry2:

----------

Jarre (27.08.2010), VisTolog (17.06.2010), Աթեիստ (18.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (17.06.2010), Մանուլ (07.07.2010), Շինարար (17.06.2010)

----------


## Norton

*Մարդկանց գլուխներ՝ ուղեբեռում*



> ԱՄՆ Արկանզաս նահանգի «Լիթըլ ռոք» օդանավակայանում իրավապահ մարմինները հայտնաբերել են ուղեբեռ, որում եղել է 40-60 մարդու գլուխ։
> 
> Ինչպես հայտնում է ABC-ն, գլուխները հունիսի 9-ին հայտնաբերել են Southwest Airlines ավիաընկերության աշխատակիցները։ Ծանրոցը ճիշտ ձևակերպված և փաթեթավորված չի եղել. գլուխները սառեցված չեն եղել, ուղարկողն այն պարզապես տեղավորել է անթափանց պլաստմասե կոնտեյներում, փաթաթել խոնավություն ներծծող կտորի մեջ և կապել ժապավենով։
> 
> Պարզվել է, որ ծանրոցն ուղարկողը Արկանզասի JLS Consulting ընկերությունն է, որը զբաղվում է բժշկական հետազոտություններով, իսկ հասցեատերը՝ Medtronic ընկերությունը, որը զբաղվում է բժշկական սարքավորումների արտադրությամբ։
> 
> Այժմ իրավապահները փորձում են պարզել, թե ինչպես են այդ գլուխները հայտնվել JLS Consulting-ում, և արդյոք դրանք Medtronic-ին օրինական են վաճառվել։
> 
> Փորձագետներն ասում են, արկանզասյան միջադեպը կրկին ապացուցում է, որ ԱՄՆ-ում գոյություն ունի մարդու մարմնի մնացորդների բազմամիլիոնանոց շուկա, որը չի վերահսկվում իշխանությունների կողմից։ Մարմինները հաճախ օգտագործվում են ընկերություններում՝ բժիշկներին նոր սարքավորումներին և տեխնոլոգիային ծանոթացնելու համար։
> ...

----------

Kuk (18.06.2010), Life (18.06.2010), Ապե Ջան (18.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> *Մարդկանց գլուխներ՝ ուղեբեռում*


Այ քեզ բան  :Sad: 
 :Unsure:

----------


## Yevuk

*Հայաստանում չորրորդ անգամ կնշվի Երաժշտության տոնը
*
Հայաստանում Ֆրանսիայի Դեսպանության եւ ՀՀ Մշակույթի նախարարության նախաձեռնությամբ հունիսի 21-ին Հայաստանում չորրորդ անգամ կնշվի Երաժշտության տոնը։ ՀՀ Մշակույթի նախարարության ջանքերով այս տարի եւս նախաձեռնությանը կմիանան ՀՀ մարզերը։ Մասնավորապես 7 մարզերի (Վայոց ձոր, Արագածոտն, Լոռի, Գեղարքունիք, Շիրակ, Արմավիր, Կոտայք) 24 քաղաքներում եւ գյուղերում տեղի կունենան համերգներ, տեղի ստեղծագործական ներուժի մասնակցությամբ։ 

Երեւանյան համերգների ծրագիր՝ 

11.00-13.00 - Անգլիական այգի - Մանկապատանեկան փողային նվագախմբերի համերգ

13.00-15.00- ՀՀ Ազգային Ժողովի բակ - «Ունիսոն» հասարակական կազմակերպության համերգ` ՀՀ Ազգային Ժողովի նախագահի բարձր հովանու ներքո 

20.00-22-00-Կոմիտասի անվան պետական կոնսերվատորիայի այգի - Հայաստանի երաժշտական ընկերության «Դոմինանտուս» կամերային նվա-գա-խմբի եւ երգչախմբի համերգ

20.00-23.00- Ազնավուրի հրապարակ (Մոսկվա կինոթատրոն) - Ռոք համերգ

20.00-24.00- Սիրահարների այգի  Ջազ եւ ֆոլկ, ինչպես նաեւ «Օգրը դը Բարբակ» եւ «Լավաշ» ֆրանսիական էթնո-ջազ խմբերի համերգ։ Ֆրանսիական խմբերը համերգներով հանդես կգան նաեւ Արթիկում, Գյումրիում, Վանաձորում, Մեծամորում, Արտաշատում եւ Գորիսում։

Ողջ երեկո- համերգներ Աբովյան փողոցի սրճարաններում ու ռեստորաններում

nt.am

----------

Դատարկություն (18.06.2010), Մանուլ (21.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (18.06.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

*ԱՄՆ-ն և Ռուսաստանը պայմանավորվել են պատերա՞զմ սկսել Ղարաբաղում*
14:22 • 24.06.10

Եվրոպայի հայկական միությունների ֆորումը հայտնում է, որ մայիսի վերջին Եվրոպայի գաղտնի ծառայություններից տեղեկություն է ստացել, ըստ որի՝ ԱՄՆ-ի և Ռուսաստանի նախագահների միջև պայմանավորվածություն է ձեռք բերվել, որ «ամռան ամիսներին արցախյան սահմանագծի վրա կազմակերպվելու են միջադեպեր` Ադրբեջանի և Հայաստանի նախագահների հետ պայմանավորված, որի արդյունքում սկզբում տրվելու են տասնյակ զոհեր, այնուհետև կազմակերպվելու է կարճ, մեծածավալ պատերազմ, որում երկու կողմերից զոհերի թիվը կարող է հասնել հազարների: Պատերազմն ընդհատվելու է գերտերությունների կողմից, և վերը նշված շրջաններ մտցվելու են խաղաղապահ զորքեր` Ֆիզուլի ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից, Քելբաջար` Ռուսաստանի»:

ԵՀՄՖ-ն նշում է, որ «այս տեղեկատվության իրավացիությանը կարելի է կասկածել, կարելի է մասամբ հավատալ և կարելի է ամբողջովին հավատալ: Եթե ելնենք հունիսին արդեն կայացած միջադեպերից և դրան տրված միջազգային հանրության արձագանքից, հատկապես Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահների ու ամերիկյան իշխանության կողմից տրված կողմնակալ և զսպված գնահատականներից, կարելի է այդ տեղեկատվությանը հավատալ:

Տեղեկատվությանը հավատալուն տրամադրում է նաև ԱՄՆ-ի վարչակազմի Իրանի ադրբեջանական սահմանագծին մոտ զորքեր մտցնելու հավաստի ցանկությունը: Մեզ համար շատ կասկածելի է այսպիսի պայմանավորվածությանը ՀՀ նախագահի մասնակցության տարբերակը: Այստեղ մենք ավելի շատ թուրքական սադրանքի հոտ ենք առնում` սփյուռքին ՀՀ նախագահի հետ հակադրելու միտումով, սակայն ոչինչ չբացառելու սկզբունքով քննարկման ենք ներկայացնում դեպքերի զարգացման բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակները: Կարծում ենք, որ բոլորովին ավելորդ չի ողջ աշխարհի հայության ուշադրությունը բևեռելու վերոհիշյալ տարբերակների վրա` Արցախի և Հայաստանի գլխին կախված արհավիրքից ազատվելու համար, հատկապես որ արցախյան խնդրի զարգացման վերջին ամիսների գործընթացը բավականին հաստատում է վերը բերված վերլուծության ճշմարտացիությունը»:

tert.am

----------

Ժունդիայի (24.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> *18-ամյա նորատուսցին Սևանա լճում ջրահեղձ է եղել*


Հուլիսի 1-ին, ժամը 15.25-ին ահազանգ է ստացվել, որ Սևանա լճում` Գեղարքունիքի մարզի Հայրավանք գյուղին հարակից տարածքում, ջրահեղձվել է ոմն քաղաքացի, և անհրաժեշտ է փրկարարների օգնությունը: Ըստ ԱԻՆ արտակարգ ալիք լրատվական կենտրոնի, ժամը 15.25-ին դեպքի վայր են մեկնել Սևանի ջրափրկարարական ծառայության ջրասուզակները:

Ժամը 16.06-ին լճից դուրս է բերվել նույն մարզի Նորատուս գյուղի բնակիչ, 18-ամյա Ալիկ Միքայելյանի դին և հանձնվել շտապ օգնության բրիգադին:

*Հղում*

----------


## Jarre

Իհարկե գրվածը կարող է լինել սուբյեկտիվ, քանի որ միակողմանի է ներկայացված իրավիճակը։

Արտակարգ իրավիճակ` Կալկաթայի Հայոց մարդասիրական ճեմարանում
2010/07/01

Մոտ մեկ ժամ առաջ Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնի հովանու տակ գտնվող Կալկաթայի Հայոց մարդասիրական ճեմարանի սաները, չնայած ստեղծված արգելքներին, կարողացել են լուր ուղարկել Հայաստան, որ ճեմարանում ստեղծվել է ճգնաժամային իրավիճակ:

Վերջերս տեղի ունեցած հանդիսության ժամանակ աշակերտներից երկուսը` Անդրանիկ Գևորգյանը և Հայկ Պողոսյանը, շփոթվել են և չեն կարողացել արտասանել հանձնարարված բանաստեղծությունները: Որպես պատիժ` ճեմարանի կառավարիչ Հայր Խորեն Հովհաննիսյանը մեկ ամսով տվյալ աշխակերտներին զրկել է մինչ այդ ունեցած իրենց իրավունքներից:

Կառավարչի հետ հանդիպելու ավագ աշակերտների փորձը հարուցել է Հայր Խորենի զայրույթը: Վերջինս մեղադրել է ավելի քան 8 տարի ճեմարանում գտնվող և արդեն ավագ դպրոցում սովորող Անդրանիկին` իր դեմ գործելու և դավադրություն կազմակերպելու մեջ:

Զայրացած հոգևոր հովիվը 20 րոպե է տվել Անդրանիկին ճամպրուկը հավաքելու և Հայաստան վերադառնալու համար: Տեսնելով, որ վերջինս ընդդիմանում է` զանգել է ոստիկանություն: Ոստիկաններն անմիջապես ժամանել են ճեմարան:

Աշակերտները փակել են ոստիկանների և անվտանգության աշխատակիցների ճանապարհը և թույլ չեն տվել Անդրանիկին դուրս բերել դպրոցի տարածքից:

Նշենք, որ ճեմարանում սովորելու և Հնդկաստանում կեցության ապահովման պատասխանատվությունը, ծնողների համաձայնությամբ և ստորագրությամբ, հանձնվում է Մայր Աթոռին, որը պատասխանատու է նաև աշակերտների անվտանգության համար:

Աշակերտներին հունից հանել է ոչ միայն ճեմարանում առկա խիստ ռեժիմը, այլև Հայր Սուրբի վերաբերմունքը իրենց հանդեպ, որն արտահայտվել է նաև եկեղեցում վերջին պատարագի ժամանակ, երբ աշակերտուհիներից Լինետ Սաֆարյանը թուղթը մոռանալու պատճառով չի կարողացել կարդալ ընթերցանության իր բաժինը: Նրա հասցեին եկեղեցում Հայր Խորենի հնչեցրած խոսքերը վիրավորել են չափահաս աղջկան, ինչպես նաև ճեմարանի բոլոր սաներին:

Վերջին տեղեկությամբ` ոստիկանական ևս երկու մեքենա է եկել ճեմարան, իսկ կապի բոլոր միջոցներից արդեն իսկ զրկված աշակերտները հասցրել են այդ մասին տեղեկացնել Կալկաթայի Հայոց եկեղեցու վարչությանը, նախկին կառավարիչ Սոնյա Ջոնին և տեղական թերթերին, ինչպես նաև Հայաստանում գտնվող իրենց ծնողներին:

Աշակերտները վստահեցնում են, որ պայքարելու են իրենց իրավունքների համար և վերջ են տալու ճեմարանում տիրող անօրինականություններին: Այս պահին նրանք զրկվել են կապի բոլոր միջոցներից ու թեև ունեն ոստիկանների գործողությունների լուսանկարներ, սակայն ինտերնետային կապի բացակայության պատճառով դեռևս չեն կարողանում ուղարկել այդ լուսանկարները:

Մայր Աթոռից խոստացան վաղը պարզաբանումներ տալ Կալկաթայում ստեղծված իրավիճակի շուրջ:

«Հետքonline»

----------

Ariadna (02.07.2010), cold skin (02.07.2010), Tig (02.07.2010), VisTolog (02.07.2010), Ձայնալար (02.07.2010), Շինարար (02.07.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Համ ուրախ եմ, համ էլ տխուր....

Օրինական թուրքականացում. երաժշտարվեստը խուճապի մեջ է 28.06.10 14:59

Երգիչ-երգահանների շրջանում անհանգստություն է առաջացրել "Յունիվերսըլ ստուդիոյի" թուրքական կենտրոնի գաղտնի գործունեությունը հայկական էստրադայի շրջանակում: Այս խնդրին մենք անդրադարձել էինք մեր եթերում, աստիճանաբար բողոքն ավելի լայն ընդգրկում է ստանում: Բանն այն է, որ թուրքական կենտրոնը մտադիր է գնել հայկական` արդեն հանրահայտ դարձած պոպ երգերը, թարգմանել թուրքերեն եւ թուրք երգչի կատարմամբ թողարկել ձայնասկավառակ: Գնորդը չի երաշխավորում, որ տեքստը կթարգմանվի ճշգրտորեն եւ կնշվի հեղինակի անունը: Գործարքի միջնորդը "Հայհեղինակ" ընկերությունն է: 

Երգահանները մտահոգություն ունեն, որ սա հայկական ամեն ինչ թուրքականացնելու` այդ երկրի վարած քաղաքականության հերթական դրսեւորումն է: Այստեղ մտահոգիչ է հատկապես այն, որ եթե նախկինում հայկականը յուրացվում էր գաղտնաբար, այժմ` ըստ էության հանցագործության համար ապահովվում է իրավաբանական հիմք` յուրացումը ձեւակերպվում է փաստաթղթերով: 

Դանիել Երաժիշտ, "Շարական" անսամբլի գեղարվեստական ղեկավար. "Կարեւոր է` ինչ նպատակ են հետապնդում. եթե հայկական չարվեստի թափոններից ուզում են մաքրել մեր երաժշտարվեստը, խնդրեմ, բայց չեմ կարծում, կյանքը ցույց է տվել, որ ինչին նրանք ձեռք են տվել` թուրքականացել է": 

Ռուբեն Հախվերդյան, երգիչ, երգահան. "Հենց հայ երգն են հարկադրված թուրքականացնում. տեսեք մեր ռեստորանները, հարսանիքները, դրանում մեղավոր են մեր երգիչները, օլիգարխները":

YerkirMedia

----------

Հարդ (03.07.2010), ՆանՍ (09.07.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Ուրախ լուր  :Hands Up: 

Երևանը ՅՈՒՆԵՍԿՕ-ի կողմից հռչակվել է 2012 թ-ի Գրքի համաշխարհային մայրաքաղաք
Հուլիս 03, 2010 | 18:22 

ՅՈՒՆԵՍԿՕ-ն իր այսօրվա որոշմամբ, 2012 թվականին Երեւանը հռչակվել է համաշխարհային գրքի մայրաքաղաք: Այս մասին լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ հայտնել է ՀՀ մշակութի նախարար Հասմիկ Պողոսյանը, հավելելով, որ Հայաստանի կողմից ծրագրին մասնակցելու փաթեթը ներկայացվել էր կես տարի առաջ, որի վրա շատ երկար աշխատանք էր տարվել:

«Փորձել էինք կատարել ներկայացված բոլոր պահանջները, դրա համար էլ հավակնություն ունեինք, որ մեր մայրաքաղաքն է հռչակվելու համաշխարհային գրքի մայրաքաղաք: Երկար փուլային ընտրություններից հետո, ի վերջո, երկու քաղաքներից, որոնք անցել էին վերջին փուլ, ընտրվել է Երեւանը, որի մասին հայտարարվել է հենց այսօր»,- ասել է նախարարը:

Երեւանի քաղաքապետ Գագիկ Բեգլարյանն էլ նշել է, որ շատ ուրախալի եւ ողջունելի է այս իրադարձությունը, քանի որ ՅՈՒՆԵՍԿՕ-ի կողմից ընդունվել է Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի հայտը: «Հատկանշական է, որ 2012-ին լրանում է Հակոբ Մեղապարտի կողմից հրատարակված հայերեն տպագիր առաջին գրքի` «Ուրբաթագրքի» 500-ամյակը, որը, ինչպես տեղյակ եք, հանրապետության Նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հանձնարարությամբ, պատրաստվում ենք նշել մեծ շուքով: Միջոցառումները պատշաճ անցկացնելու համար ստեղծվել է պետական հանձնաժողով: Սա նաեւ առիթ էր, որ մենք գրքի համաշխարհային մայրաքաղաքի կոչման համար հայտ ներկայացնենք»,- հավելել է նա:

Քաղաքապետի խոսքերով, ամեն տարի ՅՈՒՆԵՍԿՕ-ն եւ Հրատարակիչների, Գրավաճառների եւ Գրադարանավարների երեք միջազգային կազմակերպությունները ընտրում են այն քաղաքը, որը հռչակվում է գրքի համաշխարհային մայրաքաղաք: Նա ընգծել է, որ ընտրությունը կատարվում է քաղաքապետարանների կողմից ներկայացված հայտերի հիման վրա: «Ընտրության համար հիմք են ծառայում առաջարկված միջոցառումների ծրագրի որակը, բազմազանությունը եւ մի շարք այլ գործոններ»,- հավելել է Բեգլարյանը:

Նշենք, որ գրքի համաշխարհային մայրաքաղաքի տիտղոսը մինչ այժմ կրել են 11 քաղաքներ` Մադրիդը (2001), Մոնրեալը (2005), Թուրինը (2006), Ամստերդամը (2008), Բեյրութը եւ այլ: «Բուենոս Այրեսը ընտրվել է գրքի համաշխարհային 11-րդ մայրաքաղաք` 2011թ.: Երեւանն այս պատվաբեր տիտղոսը կրելու է 2012 թ-ի ապրիլի 23-ից մինչեւ 2013-ի ապրիլի 22: Ապրիլի 23-ը ՅՈՒՆԵՍԿՕ-ի կողմից հռչակված է որպես գրքի եւ հեղինակային իրավունքների միջազգային օր:

News.am

----------

A.r.p.i. (03.07.2010), cold skin (03.07.2010), Hda (03.07.2010), helium (04.07.2010), Norton (04.07.2010), Yeghoyan (03.07.2010), Yevuk (03.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (03.07.2010), Հարդ (03.07.2010), ՆանՍ (09.07.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Համ ուրախ եմ, համ էլ տխուր....
> 
> Օրինական թուրքականացում. երաժշտարվեստը խուճապի մեջ է 28.06.10 14:59
> 
> Երգիչ-երգահանների շրջանում անհանգստություն է առաջացրել "Յունիվերսըլ ստուդիոյի" թուրքական կենտրոնի գաղտնի գործունեությունը հայկական էստրադայի շրջանակում: Այս խնդրին մենք անդրադարձել էինք մեր եթերում, աստիճանաբար բողոքն ավելի լայն ընդգրկում է ստանում: Բանն այն է, որ թուրքական կենտրոնը մտադիր է գնել հայկական` արդեն հանրահայտ դարձած պոպ երգերը, թարգմանել թուրքերեն եւ թուրք երգչի կատարմամբ թողարկել ձայնասկավառակ: Գնորդը չի երաշխավորում, որ տեքստը կթարգմանվի ճշգրտորեն եւ կնշվի հեղինակի անունը: Գործարքի միջնորդը "Հայհեղինակ" ընկերությունն է: 
> 
> Երգահանները մտահոգություն ունեն, որ սա հայկական ամեն ինչ թուրքականացնելու` այդ երկրի վարած քաղաքականության հերթական դրսեւորումն է: Այստեղ մտահոգիչ է հատկապես այն, որ եթե նախկինում հայկականը յուրացվում էր գաղտնաբար, այժմ` ըստ էության հանցագործության համար ապահովվում է իրավաբանական հիմք` յուրացումը ձեւակերպվում է փաստաթղթերով: 
> 
> Դանիել Երաժիշտ, "Շարական" անսամբլի գեղարվեստական ղեկավար. "Կարեւոր է` ինչ նպատակ են հետապնդում. եթե հայկական չարվեստի թափոններից ուզում են մաքրել մեր երաժշտարվեստը, խնդրեմ, բայց չեմ կարծում, կյանքը ցույց է տվել, որ ինչին նրանք ձեռք են տվել` թուրքականացել է": 
> ...


Սրա շարունակությունը.....

*«Univercial Studio»-ի առաջարկը*
18:31 | ՀՈՒԼԻՍ 08, 2010

Ամերիկյան «Univercial Studio» ընկերության Թուրքիայի ներկայացուցչությունը ցանկանում է գնել հայ հեղինակների ստեղծագործությունները` մոտ հիթային 100 երգ: Այս մասին «Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց «Հայ հեղինակ» հեղինակային իրավունքների պաշտպանության ՀԿ-ի տնօրեն Սուսաննա Ներսիսյանը:

Նրա ղեկավարած ՀԿ-ն գործում է 2001թ.-ից եւ համագործակցում է աշխարհի տարբեր նմանատիպ կառույցների, այդ թվում նաեւ` Թուրքիայի «Մեզամ» կոչվող կազմակերպության հետ:

Առաջարկը Հայաստանում միանշանակ չի ընդունվել: «Կա կարծիք, որ կխախտվեն մեր հեղինակների իրավունքները Թուրքիայի տարածքում կամ երգերը թուրքացված կլինեն: Այդ մասին խոսելն անիմաստ է: Եթե «Univercial Studio»-ն ցանկանար խախտել իրավունքները, ապա մեզ ընդհանրապես չէր դիմի»,- ասում է Սուսաննա Ներսիսյանը:

Ըստ նրա` «Univercial Studio»-ն «SONY» ընկերության հետ համատեղ «Հայ հեղինակ» ՀԿ-ին էլեկտրոնային նամակ են ուղարկել` առաջարկելով հայկական երգերը վերարտադրել ձայնասկավառակի տեսքով, ադապտացնել եւ տարածել: «Univercial Studio»-ի Թուրքիայի ներկայացուցչությունը նաեւ ուղարկել է պայմանագրի նախագիծը, որը Սուսաննա Ներսիսյանի վստահեցմամբ` կազմված է մասնագիտորեն շատ գրագետ: Պայմանագրում նշված ֆինանսական պայմանները, նրա ասելով` բավականին շահավետ են, թեեւ գումարի չափի մասին նա առայժմ ոչինչ չասաց` նշելով, որ առաջարկը դեռեւս բանակցային փուլում է: Բացի այդ. «Կար առանձին կետ, որում նշված էր որ չպետք է խախտվեն հեղինակների անձնական ոչ գույքային իրավունքները: Դա նշանակում է, որ մեր երգի յուրաքանչյուր օգտագործման դեպքում «Univercial Studio»-ն պարտավոր է նշել հեղինակների անունները»:

Հայկական հիթերը հնչելու են ոչ միայն Թուրքիայում, այլեւ ամբողջ աշխարհով: Սա ըստ նրա` շատ լավ առիթ է, որ մեր ստեղծագործողները ճանաչում ձեռք բերեն արտերկրում եւ մեծ հոնորարներ վաստակեն:

«Հայ հեղինակ» ՀԿ-ի տնօրենին վրդովվեցրել էր այն, որ հայ հեղինակներին արված այս առաջարկը քաղաքական ենթատեքստ է ձեռք բերել` կապելով հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հետ: «Ես չեմ հասկանում այս ամբողջ աղմուկի պատճառը: Առաջինն ուզում եմ նշել, որ հեղինակային իրավունքն ընդհանրապես կապ չունի քաղաքականության հետ. արվեստը եւ քաղաքականությունը դրանք զուգահեռ են գնում»,- ընդգծեց նա` ավելացնելով. «Քաղաքական ելույթը հեղինակային իրավունքի օբյեկտ չէ եւ ընդհանրապես, մենք իրավունք չունենք քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվել»:

Ըստ տիկին Ներսիսյանի` եթե քաղաքական պատճառով իրենք մերժեն որեւիցե համագործակցություն, ապա ֆրանսիական «Սիզակ» ասոցիացիան կկասեցնի իրենց անդամակցությունը: Այս ասոցիացիան կոորդինացնում է բոլոր երկրների նմանատիպ կառույցների գործունեությունը, որի անդամ է նաեւ թուրքական «Մեզամը» եւ մեր` «Հայ հեղինակ» ՀԿ-ն:

Ի դեպ, արդեն 15-20 հեղինակ համաձայնվել են ընդունել «Univercial Studio»-ի առաջարկը, սակայն տիկին Ներսիսյանը դարձյալ որեւէ անուն չնշեց:

*Ա1+*

----------

Yevuk (09.07.2010), ՆանՍ (09.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Դարպասապահը սպանել է իր ընկերուհուն և կերակրել շանը


Հայտնի են դարձել վերջերս հարուցված գործի սարսափելի մանրամասները: Հիշեցնենք, որ  ձերբակալվել էր   բրազիլական «Ֆլամենգո» ֆուտբոլային ակումբի դարպասապահ Բրունո Սոուզան, ով կասկածվում էր իր ընկերուհի, մոդել Էլիզա Սամուդիոյի սպանության մեջ:



Դարպասապահը և իր ընկերը գողացել էին նրան և, հնարավոր է, սպանել: Ոստիկանությունը կարծում է, որ կինը մահացել է, և նրա դիակը ինչ-որ տեղ թաղված է:  ֆուտբոլիստի ընկերոջ փաստաբանի խոսքերով` Էլիզայի մարմինը սպանությունից հետո կերակրել են շանը: Այս մասին տեղական ԶԼՄ-ներին հայտնել է Էլիզայի եղբայրը, փոխանցում է Bild-ը:


Այդ զույգի հարաբերություններում դեռ վաղուց էր ամեն ինչ բարդացել: Հոկտեմբերին Էլիզան, ով արդեն սրտի տակ էր կրում դարպասապահի երեխային, մեղադրել էր իր զուգընկերոջը` հայտարարելով, որ վերջինս նրան գողացել է, ծեծում է և ստիպում հրաժարվել երեխայից: Սոուզայի մասին ոստիկանությանը հայտնել էր Էլիզայի եղբայրը: Ձերբակալությունից հետո Սոուզան համաձայնվել է օգնել ոստիկանությանը գտնել կնոջ դիակը, հայտնում է տեղի դատախազը:   

*Հղում*

----------

VisTolog (11.07.2010), Ժունդիայի (11.07.2010), Մանուլ (11.07.2010), Շինարար (11.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Վեց ամսվա ընթացքում հայտնաբերվել է մանկական պոռնոգրաֆիայի 5000 կայք


2010 թ. առաջին կեսին Ռուսաստանի Ներքին գործերի նախարարությունը համացանցում հայտնաբերել է  ավելի քան 5400 վեբ-կայք, որ պարունակում են մանկական պոռնոգրաֆիա: Այս մասին ասվում է ՌԴ  ՆԳ նախարարության կայքում տեղադրված հայտարարությունում:

Այդ պարունակությունը հեռացվել է  5135 կայքերից, որոնցից 4929-ը տեղակայված են եղել  ռուսական հոսթինգ-ընկերությունների սերվերներում: Հետագա ուսումնասիրության արդյունքում  հարուցվել է 11 քրեական գործ` համաձայն ՌԴ Քր. օրենսգրքի 242 հոդվածի («Անչափահասների պոռնոգրաֆիկ պատկերներ պարունակող նյութերի պատրաստումն ու տարածումը»):  

Մանկական պոռնոգրաֆիա պարունակող կայքերի մասին տեղեկություններ ՆԳՆ-ն ստացել է «Дружественный Рунет» հիմնադրամի կողմից: Հունվար-հունիս ամիսներին այստեղ գրանցվել  են  ինտերնետ օգտագործողների ավելի քան 12.000 հաղորդագրություններ, որոնց կեսը վերաբերել է մանկական պոռնոգրաֆիային: 

Ոչ առևտրային «Дружественный Рунет» հիմնադրամը ստեղծվել է «Ինտերնետային ռեսուրսների վերլուծության կենտրոն» ընկերության կողմից: Ֆինանսական օժանդակությունը հիմնադրամը ստանում է Մամուլի և զանգվածային հաղորդակցության դաշնային գործակալության կողմից: 



2010 թ. ռուսական ինտերնետ-արդյունաբերության ներկայացուցիչները հայտարարել էին մանկական պոռնոգրաֆիայի տարածման դեմ պայքարելու իրենց մտադրության մասին: Փետրվարին ստորագրվել է համապատասխան կանոնադրություն կապի օպերատորների կողմից, իսկ մայիսին իրենց պատրաստակամությունն են հայտնել նաև ռուսական վեբ-հոսթինգ ընկերությունները:

*Աղբյուր*

----------


## Jarre

*Վեց մետրանոց օձ Հայաստանի, Վրաստանի և Ադրբեջանի միասնական սահմանին*
July 19, 2010

Կա մի վայր, որտեղ Հայաստանի, Ադրբեջանի և Վրաստանի սահմանները հատվում են: Դա գտնվում է Նոյեմբերյանի Կողբ գյուղի Ղիասի քար  տեղամասի մոտ: Այստեղ  վրաց սահմանապահներն օրերս ինքնաձիգի բազմաթիվ կրակոցներով սպանել են 6 մետր երկարությամբ մի օձ, որն այնուհետև  կախ են տվել հայ-վրացական սահմանագծի երկաթաձողի  վրա: Ականատեսները վկայում են, որ նման չափերի հասնող վիշապ իրենք երբեք չեն տեսել, այն էլ այդ կողմերում:

*ASEKOSE.com*

Չեմ հավատում  :Nea:

----------

..Ando.. (20.07.2010), Kita (21.07.2010), VisTolog (20.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Թուրքիայում շարունակվում է հայկական գերեզմանների պղծումը




Թուրքիայի իրավապահ մարմինները ձերբակալել են հայկական գերեզմանատանը գանձեր որոնող երկու թուրքի:
Cihan («Ջիհան») գործակալության փոխանցմամբ` 61-ամյա Ա.Ի.-ին և 36-ամյա Ա.Ի.-ին ձերբակալել են Սաքարիայի Սողութլու շրջանում գտնվող հայկական և հունական գերեզմանատանը փորելու պահին։
Դեպքի առնչությամբ իրականացվում է հետաքննություն:

Նշենք, որ սա առաջին դեպքը չէ, երբ գանձեր որոնողները Թուրքիայում պղծում են հայկական գերեզմանները։
Այս տարվա ապրիլին գանձեր որոնողներն ակտիվ աշխատանքներ էին սկսել Մալաթիայի Քիլթեփե թաղամասում գտնվող հայկական գերեզմանոցում:

Գերեզմանատան տնօրինությունն ահազանգել էր, որ գերեզմանատնով մեկ թունելներ են փորված:

*Հղում:*

----------


## Monk

Թուրքիա մեկնած հայաստանցի զբոսաշրջիկներին ծեծել են ու տարել ոստիկանություն
Հուլիս 27, 2010 | 12:08

Թուրքիա մեկնող հայ զբոսաշրջիկին Հայաստանում առաջարկում են Միջերկրական ծովի լազուր, 5 աստղանի հյուրանոց, կատարյալ հանգիստ եւ անմոռանալի հուշեր։ Հավատացեք, որ Թուրքիայից վերադառնալիս անջնջելի հուշերն ապահովված են, իսկ ծովի կապույտն ու 5 աստղանի հյուրանոցը ցանկալի, բայց ոչ իրական։ NEWS.am-ի թղթակցին հանդիպել եւ իրենց գլխի եկածը պատմել են  վերջերս Թուրքիայից վերադարձած Սարաջյանները։ Ընտանիքի մայրը՝ Լիաննա Մամայանը պատմեց հետեւյալը. «Փոքր որդուս առողջության բարելավման համար բժիշկը ծով էր խորհուրդ տվել։ Որեշեցինք մեկնել Թուրքիա։ Դիմեցինք «Tez Tour» գործակալություն։ Եղած փաթեթներից ընտրեցինք Ալանիան, որտեղ պետք է կանգ առնեինք «Aventura park» 5 աստղանի հյուրանոցում։ Ընտանիքի 4 անդամների համար վճարեցինք 4000 դոլար, եւ բնականաբար ապահովագրվեցինք։ Հուլիսի 6-ին մեկնեցինք Ալանիա, ճանապարհին խմբի անդամներից տեղեկացանք, որ միայն մենք ենք հանգստանալու «Aventura park»-ում, ճիշտն ասած՝ փոքր ինչ անհանգստացա, դե ամեն դեպքում Թուրքիայում էինք լինելու, եւ մտածում էի, որ լավ կլիներ, որ հայաստանցիներով միասին լինեինք...

Ինչեւէ, ընտանիքով գնացինք «Aventura park» հյուրանոց։ Ասել էին, որ 5 աստղանի է, ինտերնետում էլ այդպես է նշված, բայց երբ հասանք տեղ, հասկացանք, որ եթե այն անկողմնակալ որակավորում անցներ 3 աստղի վարկանիշ էլ չէր ստանա։ Հյուրանոցի ծովափը կեղտոտ էր, հետո իմացանք, որ կոյուղին անմիջապես հանգստի համար նախատեսված ջրերի մեջ էր թափվում։ Համարում, եթե ցանկանում ես օդորակիչը միացնել, ապա պետք է դեպոզիտ ունենաս, սպիտակեղենը մաքուր չէր, մի խոսքով այդպես էլ հանգստանում էինք, մինչեւ հուլիսի 16-ը, երբ տեղի ունեցավ այն, ինչն աշխարհի քաղաքակիրթ որեւէ երկրում չէր կարող պատահել զբոսաշրջիկի հետ։

Նախ ասեմ, որ «Aventura park»-ի տղամարդ աշխատակիցները անտարբեր չէին անցնում հանգստացող կանանց կողքով, հատկապես ռուս աղջիկների նկատմամբ շատ էին չափերն անցնում, ու նրանց չէր հետաքրքրում աղջիկն ընկերոջ հետ է, կամ թե՝ ամուսնացած։ Նաեւ այնպիսի տպավորություն էր ստեղծվում, որ պերսոնալը հատկապես աշխատում էր հաճոյանալ հյուրանոցի տիրոջն ու որդուն, որովհետեւ, որ աղջկա հետ, որ նրանք ծանոթություն էին հաստատում, նույն աղջիկներին երեկոյան տեսնում էինք հյուրանոցի տիրոջ կամ նրա տղայի հետ։ Մեզ հետ հանգստանում էին նաեւ երկու ռուսաստանցի աղջիկ, որոնցից մեկը հայուհի էր։ Հյուրանոցի աշխատակիցները, նրանց հետ էլ էին փորձել ծանոթանալ, բայց մերժվել էին։ Հուլիսի 16-ի երեկոյան աղջիկները նստած էին ընդհանուր սրահում եւ իրենց նոթբուքով ինչ-որ գործ էին անում, երբ մատուցողները մոտեցան ու շատ կոպիտ ձեւով սեղանի վրայից քաշեցին սփռոցը, որ քիչ էր մնում համակարգիչը ընկներ գետնին։ Աղջիկները բնականաբար նկատողություն արեցին, բայց մատուցողները սկսեցին վիճել, ու կոպիտ արտահայտությամբ ասացին, որ բերանները փակեն։ Հաջորդ սեղանին նստած էին 20 տարեկանի մոտ 4 ռուսաստանցի տղաներ, որոնցից երկուսը հայ էին, ցանկացան պարզել, թե ի՞նչ է պատահել։ Տղաների հարցին ի պատասխան, թուրքերը հայերին շատ լավ ծանոթ բառով նրանց ուղարկեցին նստելու իրենց տեղում։ Հաջորդ վայրկյանին քաշքշուկ սկսվեց։ Հյուրանոցի անվտանգության աշխատակիցները ոչինչ չարեցին, որ բաժանեն ծեծկռտուքի մասնակիցներին։ 5 աստղանի «Aventura park»-ի պերսոնալում ինչքան տղամարդ աշխատակից կար, ծեծում էին 4 երիտասարդներին, ու այդ ամենը բոլորի աչքի առաջ էր կատարվում։ Ի վերջո հանգստացողներից ոմանք կարողացան բաժանել նրանց, եւ երիտասարդներին տարան ընդհանուր օթյակի խանութներից մեկը։ Այդ ժամանակ ես ու  ամուսինս վերադարձանք սենյակ, ու միաժամանակ փորձում էին կապվել մեծ որդուս՝ 15-ամյա Հովհաննեսի հետ։ Այդ նույն պահին Հովհաննեսը, որ դուրս էր եկել հյուրանոցի տարածքից վերադառնում է ընդհանուր օթյակ։ Ծեծված 4 երիտասարդները, որ մտերմացել էին նրա հետ հյուրանոցում, տեսնելով նրան, խնդրում են, որ ընդհանուր օթյակից բերի վայր ընկած բջջայիններն ու իրերը։ Հովիկը, բնական է, չի մերժում ընկերներին, գնում է, որ վերցնի բջջայինները։ Օթյակում կանգնած հյուրանոցի աշխատակիցներից մեկը կողքով անցնելիս ուսով հարվածում է Հովիկին, եւ ագրեսիվ տոնով ավելացնում, թե չե՞ս կարող ուշադիր քայլել։ Հովհաննեսի պատասխանին, թե ինքն ուշադիր էր, թուրքը սկսում է հրել նրան, ու նորից կռիվ է սկսվում։ 20 հոգով ծեծում են անչափահաս տղայիս։ Այդ պահին մեզ հետ հանգստացողներից մի ռուսաստանցի տղամարդ, ազգությամբ թաթար, փորձում է Հովիկին բարձրացնել գետնից, բայց նրան էլ են ծեծում, ու կոտրում են կողոսկրերը։ Ծեծկռտուքից հետո, երբ տեսա Հովհաննեսին, չճանաչեցի, որովհետեւ դեմքն ամբողջովին այտուցված էր, ու աչքերը գրեթե փակվել էին, չնայած մինչեւ նրան սենյակ բերելը, արդեն լվացել էին դեմքի արյունը։ Դեպքից հետո ամուսինս՝ Արթուրը, փորձեց պարզել, թե ինչ է պատահել։ Նրան եւ մեզ հետ հանգստացող Խաչիկին հյուրանոցի աշխատակիցները կրկին մոտ 20 հոգով կանչեցին հյուրանոցի տարածքից դուրս ու առանց որեւէ բան բացատրելու կռիվ սարքեցին։ Աշխատակիցներից մեկը դանակ էր հանել, իսկ մյուսը արցունքաբեր գազ էր փչել Արթուրի աչքերին, ու կրկին նույն ոհմակով սկսել էին ծեծել։

Կռիվների շարանից կազմված այդ մղձավանջը տեւեց մոտ 3 ժամ։ Ոչ մեկին չէի կարողանում դիմել ու բացատրություն ստանալ։ Մեզ հետ ամերիկահայ մի կին էր հանգստանում, որ թուրքերեն գիտեր, խնդրեցի, որ նա խոսի հյուրանոցի տիրոջ հետ, ասի որ իր հյուրանոցի աշխատակիցները անօրինականություն են անում, ասի, որ մենք կբողոքենք։ «Ո՞ւմ եք բողոքելու, Ալանիայի տարածքում ես պրոբլեմ չունեմ, ում ուզում եք բողոքեք»,- ասաց նա, իսկ երբ իմացավ, որ Հայաստանից ենք, հայացքը դարձավ նողկանք արտահայտող ու ասաց՝ «Յալահ, յալահ»...

Այդ ընթացքում հյուրանոց էր եկել «Tez Tour»-ի աշխատակիցը, ով, ըստ էության, ոչինչ չկարողացավ անել, որ հանգստացնի, կարծես աֆեկտի մեջ ընկած հյուրանոցի աշխատակիցներին։ Նրան ասում եմ, որ Հովհաննեսին բուժօգնություն է պետք, գլխին հարվածներ են հասցրել, քթից արյուն է հոսում, իսկ նա, թե «ես չեմ կարողանում Հայաստան կապվել, որ ճշտեմ, թե արդյոք ապահովագրությունը ձեւակերպվա՞ծ է, ինքներդ փորձեք կապվել Հայաստան»։ Չօգնեց նաեւ այն, որ ես ցույց տվեցի ապահովագրության մասին վկայող փաստաթղթերը։

Կեսգիշերին մոտ ժամանեցին թուրք ոստիկանները, ու կալանավորեցին 4 ռուսաստանցի երիտասարդներին, ամուսնուս ու մեզ հետ նույն հյուրանոցում հանգստացող Խաչիկին, եւ վերջապես եկան համար, որ կալանավորեն Հովհաննեսին։ Ինձ թվում էր այդ ամենը սարսափելի երազ է...

Թուրք ոստիկանին ասում եմ, որ անչափահաս որդուս չի կարող ձերբակալել, որ իրավունք չունի, իսկ նա, թուրքերեն չգիտեմ ինչ է ասում, ու առաջ է գալիս, որ ձեռնաշղթաներ անցկացնի Հովիկի ձեռքերին։ Նյարդերս տեղի տվեցին, սկսեցի գոռալ նրա վրա, որ ես նրան ու ամբողջ իրենց ոստիկանությանը դատի կտամ, որովհետեւ նրանք ապօրինի կերպով ձերբակալում են անմեղներին, որ մեղավորները հենց հիմա հյուրանոցի տարածքում իրենց համար ազատ ման են գալիս, որ անչափահասին ձերբակալելը հանցագործություն է...

Վերջում ասացի, որ Հովհաննեսի հետ ինձ ու 11-ամյա որդուս էլ ձերբակալի, որովհետեւ ես իմ երեխաներին մենակ չեմ թողնի։ Ոստիկանը մի պահ նայեց ինձ, հետո ետ դարձավ ու լքեց սենյակը։

Ոստիկանությունում ամուսնուս ու Խաչիկին երկար չպահեցին։ «Tez Tour»-ի աշխատակիցն էլ էր մեկնել ժանդարմերիա, ու բանակցել էր, որ Արթուրենց բաց թողնեն։ Արթուրենց բաց էին թողել, բայց փոխարենը գործն ուզեցել էին բարդել 4 ռուսաստանցի տղաների վրա, թե իբր նրանք են կռիվ սարքել, որ հարբած խուլիգանություն են արել։ Արթուրենք չգիտեմ ինչ կերպ, բայց համոզել էին ոստիկաններին, որ տղաներին ազատ արձակեն... Համոզվել էին։

Ես ինձ երբեք, այդքան անպաշտպան, մենակ, վիրավորված ու անտեսված չէի զգացել։ Գիշերը լուսացրինք բաց աչքերով, իսկ առավոտյան, երբ արեւի ճառագայթները լուսավորեցին ծովն ու ափը, այն ինձ համար էլ նախկին գեղեցկությունը չուներ, նույնիսկ զզվելի էր, նման էր թուրքական լպրծուն քաղցրավենիքի, որ արհեստական լույսերի տակ շատ լավն ու համեղ է թվում, բայց համտեսելուց հետո հիասթափվում ես...

Վերադարձի ճանապարհին չկարողացա զսպել արցունքներս։ Դե, խմբի անդամները հետաքրքվեցին, թե ի՞նչ է պատահել։ Պատմեցի։

Այդ պահին մի կին, որ ճանապարհին գրեթե չէր շփվում ոչ ոքի հետ, ասաց. «Թող իրանց կարգին պահեին տենց չէր լինի, ես արդեն 5 տարի ա մենակ Թուրքիա եմ գալիս հանգստանալու, իմ հետ տենց բան խի՞ չի լինում։ Համել թող իրանց Հայաստանում նորմալ գներ դնեն, ես էլ իմ փողերը ընդեղ կծախսեմ»։

Ես ապշել էի, ու պատասխանելն անիմաստ էր... Բայց մենք մեր ընտանիքով մի բան որոշեցինք հաստատ։ Թուրքիա, էլ երբեք, որեւէ մեկս ոտք չի դնի»։

P.S. NEWS.am-ը հիշեցնում է, որ Հայաստանը եւ Թուրքիան չունեն դիվանագիտական հարաբերություն, եւ Հայաստանի քաղաքացիներն այդ երկրում իրավական կամ այլ խնդիրների հանդիպելիս, բացարձակ անպաշտպան են։

Կոնստանտին Ամիրաքյան
http://news.am/arm/news/26122.html

----------

ministr (29.07.2010), My World My Space (27.07.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Թուրքիա մեկնած հայաստանցի զբոսաշրջիկներին ծեծել են ու տարել ոստիկանություն
> Հուլիս 27, 2010 | 12:08
> 
> P.S. NEWS.am-ը հիշեցնում է, որ Հայաստանը եւ Թուրքիան չունեն դիվանագիտական հարաբերություն, եւ Հայաստանի քաղաքացիներն այդ երկրում իրավական կամ այլ խնդիրների հանդիպելիս, բացարձակ անպաշտպան են։
> 
> Կոնստանտին Ամիրաքյան
> http://news.am/arm/news/26122.html


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
այսքան դեռ շուտվանից չէի զվարճացել: ասեմ, որ երկու տարի հանգստացել են Ալանիայում, "Գրանդ Զաման" հյուրանոցում, ու այստեղ նշված ամեն ինչ վերին աստիճանի ստախոսություն է ու հերյուրանք: Սովետական ԿԳԲ-ական մեթոդիկա, որը կարող է և որևէ գեղացու վրա ազդեցություն թողնի իրականում  :Bad: : 
…  :LOL: 

Նշեմ նաև, որ աշխարհում շատ քիչ երկրներ կան, որտեղ տուրիստը այդքան լավ պաշտպանված է, ինչքան Ալանիայում է և ընդանրապես Թուրքիայում:

----------

Jarre (27.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (06.08.2010), terev (27.07.2010), Աթեիստ (29.07.2010)

----------


## Monk

> այսքան դեռ շուտվանից չէի զվարճացել: ասեմ, որ երկու տարի հանգստացել են Ալանիայում, "Գրանդ Զաման" հյուրանոցում, ու այստեղ նշված ամեն ինչ վերին աստիճանի ստախոսություն է ու հերյուրանք: Սովետական ԿԳԲ-ական մեթոդիկա, որը կարող է և որևէ գեղացու վրա ազդեցություն թողնի իրականում : 
> … 
> 
> Նշեմ նաև, որ աշխարհում շատ քիչ երկրներ կան, որտեղ տուրիստը այդքան լավ պաշտպանված է, ինչքան Ալանիայում է և ընդանրապես Թուրքիայում:


Չգիտեմ, ոչ մի անգամ չեմ եղել: Ուղղակի ինչ-որ մղձավանջ էր, կարդացի, զզվանքս եկավ:

----------


## Jarre

> այսքան դեռ շուտվանից չէի զվարճացել: ասեմ, որ երկու տարի հանգստացել են Ալանիայում, "Գրանդ Զաման" հյուրանոցում, ու այստեղ նշված ամեն ինչ վերին աստիճանի ստախոսություն է ու հերյուրանք: Սովետական ԿԳԲ-ական մեթոդիկա, որը կարող է և որևէ գեղացու վրա ազդեցություն թողնի իրականում : 
> … 
> 
> Նշեմ նաև, որ աշխարհում շատ քիչ երկրներ կան, որտեղ տուրիստը այդքան լավ պաշտպանված է, ինչքան Ալանիայում է և ընդանրապես Թուրքիայում:





> Չգիտեմ, ոչ մի անգամ չեմ եղել: Ուղղակի ինչ-որ մղձավանջ էր, կարդացի, զզվանքս եկավ:


Ես Ստամբուլում ինձ շատ ավելի ազատ էի զգում, քան Պետերբուրգում։ Գիշերվա երկուսին-երեքին հանգիստ կարող էիր քայլել փողոցով, իհարկե կային նաև վտանգավոր թաղամասներ։ Իսկ Պիտերում նույնիսկ օրը ցերեկով շատ հանգիստ կարող էիր դառնալ նացիոնալիստ սկինխեդների զոհը։ 

ՀԳ՝ ի դեպ ասեմ, որ երբ Պիտերում էի, հենց իմ աչքի առջև Նևսկի պողոտայում՝ Պիտերի գլխավոր ու ամենամարդաշատ պողոտայում, օրը ցերեկով հազարավոր մարդկանց աչքի առջև սկինխեդները դանակահարեցին և սպանեցին մի վրացի երիտասարադ ուսանողի։

----------

dvgray (30.07.2010)

----------


## Jarre

:Sad: *Մահվանից 6 ժամ առաջ բռնություն է կիրառվել*

Ժամեր առաջ փորձագիտական կենտրոնում ավարտվել է երեկ Տավուշի մարզի Մեհրաբ զորամասում մահացած պայմանագրային զինծառայող Արտակ Նազարյանի դիահերձումը, որին ներկա են գտնվել նրա հարազատները:

Արտաքին զննությամբ Արտակ Նազարյանի մարմնի տարբեր մասերում հայտնաբերվել են բռնության հետքեր, այդ թվում դեմքի վրա կիսալուսնաձև վնասվածքներ, իսկ թևերի վրա հայտնաբերված վնասվածքները բնորոշվել են որպես բութ առարկայով հասցված: Բոլոր վնասվածքները ստացվել են կենդանության օրոք, մահվանից 6 ժամ առաջ, ինչը, բնականաբար, խոսում է այն մասին, որ պաշտպանության նախարարության առաջ քաշած ինքնասպանության վարկածը իրականության հետ որևէ առնչություն չունի: Վարկածը, որը շտապեց առաջ բերել նախարարության հասարակայնության հետ կապերի վարչությունը այն հիմնական վարկածն է, որով մշտապես առաջնորդվում է հենակետերում տեղի ունեցած նման միջադեպերի ժամանակ:

«Որդուս սպանել են ժամեր առաջ, իսկ իրենք արդեն զբաղված են գործը կոծկելով», ողբում էր մայրը: Հարազատները Արտակի հետ խոսել են շաբաթ օրը, և մայրն ասում է, որ «տղաս ահավոր լարված ու անհանգիստ էր, տագնապը մեջը»: Մինչ այդ ծնողներն իմացել են, որ Արտակը խնդիրներ ունի զորամասում: Հրամանատարական կազմից կոնկրետ անձինք մշտապես հետապնդել ու ճնշել են Արտակին: Նրան համարել են թույլ հրամանատար, ով զինվորներին չի ծեծում և այլն:

«Մամ ջան, ես ուրիշ հրամանատար եմ ուզում լինել զինվորների համար, այստեղ ուրիշ տեսակի մարդիկ են աշխատում: Ես չեմ ուզում նրանց նմանվել: Ես ուզում եմ հայրենասիրական մղումներ առաջացնել զինվորների մեջ», -ասել էր մորը 10 օր առաջ հանդիպման ժամանակ: Տանից Արտակին հայոց պատմության գրքեր ու քարտեզներ են ուղարկել: 

Արտակը կիրթ և ազնվագույն մարդ էր, և սա բավական է բանակում թույլի կարգավիճակ ձեռք բերելու համար: Նա մասնագիտությամբ արևելագետ էր, պարսկերենի հրաշալի մասնագետ և 2000-2001 թթ, երբ զորակոչվել է բանակ, մեկ տարի ծառայությունն անցկացրել է Թեհրանում, որպես դեսպանի կցորդ թարգմանությամբ է զբաղվել: 

Պայմանագրային զինծառայության նա գնացել է անցած նոյեմբերից ու ստիպված, մասնագիտական աշխատանք չգտնելու պատճառով: Արտակը մորրն ասել է, որ սա իր տեղը չի, բայց նաև հավելել է, թե ամեն ինչ կանի լավ զինծառայող դառնալու, հայրենիքին ծառայելու համար:

«Հետո ուզում են, որ գնան բանակ, գնան Ղարաբաղում կռվեն ու սենց տանում են գլուխներն ուտում են»,- հուսահատ ասում էին հարազատները:

Բացի «թույլի» ստատուս ստանալուց, զորամասում պարբերաբար գողացել են նրա հսկողության տակ գտնվող մեքենայի բենզինը և ստիպել են, որ աշխատավարձից վճարի ուրիշների կատարած գողության փոխարեն: 

Հարազատները կտրականապես մերժում են Արտակի ինքնասպան լինելու հնարավորությունը: «Հանգիստ ու հավասարակշիռ մարդ էր և երբեք նման քայլի չէր գնա», -համոզված են հարազատները, ովքեր վճռականություն են հայտնում, որ մինչև վերջ պայքարելու են գործը բացահայտելու և մեղավորներին հայտնաբերելու ուղղությամբ:

Գործի քննությամբ զբաղվում է Տավուշի մարզի կայազորի դատախազությունը: 

Պաշտպանության նախարարությունն ու հրամանատարական կազմը ցավակցություն չեն հայտնել հարազատներին: Զորամասից նրա դին տեղափոխել են փորձագիտական կենտրոն և հեռացել: 

ԺԱՆՆԱ ԱԼԵՔՍԱՆՅԱՆ

*Ա1+*

----------

dvgray (30.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (06.08.2010), Rammstein (30.07.2010), Sagittarius (05.08.2010), Աթեիստ (29.07.2010)

----------


## Hda

Ցվակցում եմ..
էլի կոծկելու են գնա,մենք էլ էտ մարդասպաններին պահելու համար հարկ ենք վճարելու……
էէէէէէէէ
Ի՞նչ թուրք, ի՞նչ եսիմ ի՞նչ-հայի հախից միայն "հայը" կգա...

----------

Jarre (29.07.2010), Rammstein (30.07.2010), Yevuk (05.08.2010), Աթեիստ (29.07.2010), Հայուհի (30.07.2010)

----------


## Smokie

Ափսոս, լավ մարդ էր: :Sad:  Օղորմի :Sad:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հեռահաղորդակցության ոլորտի 5 ընկերություններ ընդգրկվել են Հայաստանի խոշոր հարկատուների ցանկում





Երեւան /Մեդիամաքս/. Հեռահաղորդակցության ոլորտի 2 ընկերություններ ընդգրկվել են 2010 թ-ի առաջին կիսամյակի արդյունքներով Հայաստանի խոշորագույն հարկատուների ցանկի առաջին հնգյակում:

Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է ՄԵԴԻԱՄԱՔՍ գործակալությունը, “ԱրմենՏել” ՓԲԸ-ն (Beeline ապրանքանիշ) վճարած հարկերի ծավալով զբաղեցրել է 3-րդ տեղը: Ընկերության կողմից վճարած հարկերի ընդհանուր ծավալը կազմել է 7 մլրդ. 278  մլն. 788.1 հազ. դրամ:

4-րդ տեղում է “Ղ-Տելեկոմ” ՓԲԸ-ն («ՎիվաՍել-ՄՏՍ» ապրանքանիշ), որը վճարել է 7 մլրդ. 270 մլն. 723.7 հազ. դրամի հարկեր:

Առաջին կիսամյակի արդյունքներով “Օրանժ Արմենիա” ՓԲԸ-ն զբաղեցնում է 11-րդ տեղը` վճարելով 2 մլրդ 829 մլն 48.6 հազ. դրամի հարկեր:

79-րդ տեղում է GNC Alfa-ն (427 մլն 667.1 հազ. դրամ), 112-րդն է Fibernet Communication-ը (316 մլն 120.5 հազ. դրամ): 

*Հղում*

----------

Jarre (29.07.2010)

----------


## ministr

> այսքան դեռ շուտվանից չէի զվարճացել: ասեմ, որ երկու տարի հանգստացել են Ալանիայում, "Գրանդ Զաման" հյուրանոցում, ու այստեղ նշված ամեն ինչ վերին աստիճանի ստախոսություն է ու հերյուրանք: Սովետական ԿԳԲ-ական մեթոդիկա, որը կարող է և որևէ գեղացու վրա ազդեցություն թողնի իրականում : 
> … 
> 
> Նշեմ նաև, որ աշխարհում շատ քիչ երկրներ կան, որտեղ տուրիստը այդքան լավ պաշտպանված է, ինչքան Ալանիայում է և ընդանրապես Թուրքիայում:


Ընկերներիցս էլ նոր են եկել Կեմերից, ասում են հյուրանոցում իհարկե լպստում էին, որովհետև փող ենք տալիս.. դե իսկ հյուրանոցից դուրս բավական անդուր են վերաբերվում:
Համ էլ օրինակ եթե մեկը մահացելա ՍՊԻԴ-ից ու մյուսը ոչ դա չի նշանակում, որ նման հիվանդություն գոյություն չունի:

----------

Ձայնալար (29.07.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> *Մահվանից 6 ժամ առաջ բռնություն է կիրառվել*
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Ժամեր առաջ փորձագիտական կենտրոնում ավարտվել է երեկ Տավուշի մարզի Մեհրաբ զորամասում մահացած պայմանագրային զինծառայող Արտակ Նազարյանի դիահերձումը, որին ներկա են գտնվել նրա հարազատները:
> 
> Արտաքին զննությամբ Արտակ Նազարյանի մարմնի տարբեր մասերում հայտնաբերվել են բռնության հետքեր, այդ թվում դեմքի վրա կիսալուսնաձև վնասվածքներ, իսկ թևերի վրա հայտնաբերված վնասվածքները բնորոշվել են որպես բութ առարկայով հասցված: Բոլոր վնասվածքները ստացվել են կենդանության օրոք, մահվանից 6 ժամ առաջ, ինչը, բնականաբար, խոսում է այն մասին, որ պաշտպանության նախարարության առաջ քաշած ինքնասպանության վարկածը իրականության հետ որևէ առնչություն չունի: Վարկածը, որը շտապեց առաջ բերել նախարարության հասարակայնության հետ կապերի վարչությունը այն հիմնական վարկածն է, որով մշտապես առաջնորդվում է հենակետերում տեղի ունեցած նման միջադեպերի ժամանակ:
> 
> «Որդուս սպանել են ժամեր առաջ, իսկ իրենք արդեն զբաղված են գործը կոծկելով», ողբում էր մայրը: Հարազատները Արտակի հետ խոսել են շաբաթ օրը, և մայրն ասում է, որ «տղաս ահավոր լարված ու անհանգիստ էր, տագնապը մեջը»: Մինչ այդ ծնողներն իմացել են, որ Արտակը խնդիրներ ունի զորամասում: Հրամանատարական կազմից կոնկրետ անձինք մշտապես հետապնդել ու ճնշել են Արտակին: Նրան համարել են թույլ հրամանատար, ով զինվորներին չի ծեծում և այլն:
> 
> ...


Թքեմ ես սրանց բանակի վրա…  :Bad:  Թքեմ ձեր երեսին, այ մարմնավաճառի տղա աֆիցեռներ…  :Bad: 
Ավելի լավ ա հայրենիքս թուրքին տամ, քան գնամ սրանց ենթակայության տակ ծառայեմ: Թուրքը ավելի արժանի ա մեր ունեցած-չունեցածին:

----------

VisTolog (04.08.2010), Աթեիստ (30.07.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Ընկերներիցս էլ նոր են եկել Կեմերից, ասում են *հյուրանոցում իհարկե լպստում էին, որովհետև փող ենք տալիս.*. դե իսկ հյուրանոցից դուրս բավական անդուր են վերաբերվում:
> Համ էլ օրինակ եթե մեկը մահացելա ՍՊԻԴ-ից ու մյուսը ոչ դա չի նշանակում, որ նման հիվանդություն գոյություն չունի:


շատ հետաքրքիր բան է ասում ընկերտ: իսկ էլ ինչի՞ համար պետք է "լպստեն"  :LOL: : 

իսկ ինչ՞ են անում էտ "անդուր" վերաբերվողները: օրինակ, իրանց խանութներում, ռեստորան-հացատներում, վերջապես փողոցում, երբ ամեն քայլափոխին ասիական սիրալիությամբ կամ խանութ են ուզում մտցնեն կամ ռեսռտորան …՞՞՞: մի հատ հարցրու ու պատմի   :Smile: 

թե չէ "անդուր" … օրիանկ, իմ համար անդուր ա գլուխը փակ կնիկ տեսնելը ծովափին: կարո՞ղ ա ընկերտ դրա մասին ա  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. հատուկ ծառայողական նպատակներով հայտնում եմ, որ օգտագործել եմ երեք հատ /3/ սմայլիկ-ժպտիկ  :Wink: : արդեն չորս /4/ հատ

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Սահմանային հրդեհները ադրբեջանցիների ձեռքի գո՞րծն է


«Օրերս Հայաստանի սահմանային շրջաններում բռնկված հրդեհները ադրբեջանցիների ձեռքի գործն է»: Այս կարծիքին է ԱԻՆ փրկարար ուժերի վարչության պետի տեղակալ Պավել Գյոզալյանը: «Վայոց ձորի և Տավուշի մարզերի սահմանային հատվածներում վերջին օրերի ընթացքում բռնկված կրակները, մեր կարծիքով, ուղղում են ադրբեջանցիները», -ասյօրվա ասուլիսում հայտարարեց Գյոզալյանը: 

Panorama.am-ը տեղեկացրել էր, որ օգոստոսի 1-ին Նախիջևան-Հայաստան սահմանային գոտում` Բարձրունի գյուղին հարակից չեզոք տարածքի ուղեկալում բռնկված խոտի հրդեհի հետևանքով տեղի է ունեցել ականի պայթյուն: Տուժածներ չեն եղել և այրվել էր 170 հա արոտավայր: 

Գյոզալյանը պնդում է, որ սահմանային հրդեհները ադրբեջանցիների ձեռքի գործն են, քանի որ դրանց մարման աշխատանքների ժամանակ հակառակորդի կողմից բազմիցս կրակոցներ են հնչել: «Այդ պատճառով մենք ստիպված ենք եղել սպասել, որպեսզի կրակն առավել անվտանգ գոտի հասնի և մենք վերսկսենք մեր մարման աշխատանքները», -հավելեց ԱԻՆ պաշտոնյան:

*Աղբյուր*

----------


## Monk

> այսքան դեռ շուտվանից չէի զվարճացել: ասեմ, որ երկու տարի հանգստացել են Ալանիայում, "Գրանդ Զաման" հյուրանոցում, ու այստեղ նշված ամեն ինչ վերին աստիճանի ստախոսություն է ու հերյուրանք: Սովետական ԿԳԲ-ական մեթոդիկա, որը կարող է և որևէ գեղացու վրա ազդեցություն թողնի իրականում : 
> … 
> 
> Նշեմ նաև, որ աշխարհում շատ քիչ երկրներ կան, որտեղ տուրիստը այդքան լավ պաշտպանված է, ինչքան Ալանիայում է և ընդանրապես Թուրքիայում:





> Չգիտեմ, ոչ մի անգամ չեմ եղել: Ուղղակի ինչ-որ մղձավանջ էր, կարդացի, զզվանքս եկավ:





> Ես Ստամբուլում ինձ շատ ավելի ազատ էի զգում, քան Պետերբուրգում։ Գիշերվա երկուսին-երեքին հանգիստ կարող էիր քայլել փողոցով, իհարկե կային նաև վտանգավոր թաղամասներ։ Իսկ Պիտերում նույնիսկ օրը ցերեկով շատ հանգիստ կարող էիր դառնալ նացիոնալիստ սկինխեդների զոհը։ 
> 
> ՀԳ՝ ի դեպ ասեմ, որ երբ Պիտերում էի, հենց իմ աչքի առջև Նևսկի պողոտայում՝ Պիտերի գլխավոր ու ամենամարդաշատ պողոտայում, օրը ցերեկով հազարավոր մարդկանց աչքի առջև սկինխեդները դանակահարեցին և սպանեցին մի վրացի երիտասարադ ուսանողի։


Չնայած չգիտեմ ինչ առանցքային հարց չի ինձ համար, բայց պարզվում է, որ իրոք ծեծել են հայերին. http://news.am/arm/news/26622.html

----------

My World My Space (05.08.2010)

----------


## Kuk

*Թոռը կերել է տատի աչքերն ու լեզուն
*


Ուկրաինայում տեղի է ունեցել սահմռկեցուցիչ հանցագործություն. թոռը տանջամահ է արել սեփական տատին:

Ուկրաինական լրատվամիջոցների փոխանցմամբ` Սիմֆերոպոլի բնակիչ 26-ամյա ծրագրավորող Սերգեյ Ժմարյովն հարձակվել է իր 60-ամյա տատի վրա և ապակու կտորով սպանել նրան: Նախքան կնոջ մահանալը` Ժմարյովը հանել է նրա աչքերը, կտրել լեզուն և կերել:

Հարևանների ահազանգով դեպքի վայր է ժամանել ոստիկանությունը և ձերբակալել երիտասարդ մարդակերին: Ձերբակալման պահին Ժմարյովը կանգնած է եղել տատի կողքին` անդրավարտիքով, խաչը ձեռքին աղոթելիս:

Նշվում է, որ հանցանք գործելու պահին երիտասարդը եղել է թմրադեղերի ազդեցության տակ: Քննիչները ենթադրում են, որ Ժմարյովը հանցագործությունը կատարել է ծիսական սպանություն իրականացնելու ցանկությունից դրդված:

Նշվում է, որ 26-ամյա Սերգեյ Ժմարյովին ծնողների ամուսնալուծությունից հետո պահել և մեծացրել էր նրա տատը:


Թերթ

----------

VisTolog (06.08.2010), Երվանդ (06.08.2010), Հայուհի (06.08.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*Մարիխուանա, Կալիֆորնիա, Կարոտ*


Ռոյթերզը հաղորդում է, որ ԱՄՆ Կալիֆորնիա նահանգում նոյեմբերին հանրաքվեի է դրվելու մարիխուանայի լեգալացման հարցը: Ըստ այդմ, առաջարկվում է, որ 21 տարեկանից բարձր անձինք կարող են իրենց մոտ ունենալ մինչեւ 28 գրամ մարիխուանա, որը թմրամիջոցի տեսակ է: Նաեւ թույլատրվելու է, եթե իհարկե հանրաքվեով արժանանա հավանության, որ մարդիկ իրենց անձնական օգտագործման համար աճեցնեն մարիխուանա: Եթե հանրաքվեն ունենա դրական արդյունք, ապա Կալիֆորնիա նահանգը կլինի ԱՄՆ առաջին նահանգը, որտեղ թույլատրվում է մարիխուանայի օգտագործումը: Մինչ այժմ Կալիֆորնիայում մարիխուանան թույլ են տալիս օգտագործել միայն բժշկական նպատակներով:

Կալիֆորնիայում ապրում է մոտ մեկ միլիոն կամ ավելի հայ, որոնց մեծ մասը հայաստանցիներ են, այսինքն Հայաստանից են տեղափոխվել Կալիֆորնիա: *Թերեւս հայերը կողմ կքվեարկեն հանրաքվեին*: Դա իհարկե դեմ է հայի նկարագրին, սակայն մյուս կողմից հայրենիքի կարոտը թերեւս հնարավոր կլինի խեղդել *միայն մարիխուանայի ծխով* : Իսկ Կալիֆորնիայում երեւի թե չկա մի հայ, որը չկարոտի Հայաստանը եւ չերազի Հայաստանի մասին, չապրի Հայաստանի համար, չտենչա Հայաստանի երկինքն ու ջուրը, օրը երեք անգամ չբացականչի Հայաստան ջան, տարին երկու անգամ չորոշի վերջնականապես վերադառնալ Հայաստան: 
Հղում http://www.hayafisha.am/lifestyle/2276.html

----------

*e}|{uka* (06.08.2010), Ariadna (06.08.2010), Kuk (06.08.2010), Legolas (09.08.2010), Philosopher (06.08.2010), Արծիվ (09.08.2010), Երվանդ (06.08.2010), Ձայնալար (07.08.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

*Հայուհուն Թուրքիայում խոշտանգելով սպանե՞լ են*



Թուրքիայում հայտնաբերվել է հուլիսի 17-ին Անկարայում անհետացած 29-ամյա հայուհի, ծնունդով չարենցավանցի Աննա Դավթյանի մարմինը՝ խոշտանգված վիճակում։ «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հետ զրույցում այս լուրը հաստատել է Չարենցավանի քաղաքապետ Հակոբ Շահգալդյանը՝ նշելով, որ դստերը գտնելու նպատակով Անթալիա մեկնած Աննայի մայրը 90 տոկոս հավանականությամբ ճանաչել է դստեր մարմինը:
Աննան 6 ամսական հղի էր։ Tert.am-ի ունեցած տեղեկություններով՝ կնոջ մարմինը գտել են Տրապիզոնի մոտակայքում՝ ջրանցքից։
Երիտասարդ կնոջ մարմինը Հայաստան տեղափոխելու հարցում դժվարություններ են առաջացել, որովհետև Աննայի մարմինը անճանաչելի է: Հարազատներն առայժմ սպասում են ԴՆԹ-ի անալիզի պատասխանին:
Իրավիճակն ավելի է բարդացնում այն հանգամանքը, որ Թուրքիան և Հայաստանը դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ չունեն: ՀՀ ԱԳՆ մամուլի քարտուղար Տիգրան Բալայանը մեզ հայտնեց, որ որոնման աշխատանքներում օժանդակություն ցուցաբերելու խնդրանքով ՀՀ ԱԳՆ-ն հայտագիր է ուղարկել Թուրքիայի իշխանություններին։
Ինչպես Tert.am-ն արդեն տեղեկացրել էր՝ վկայակոչելով թուրքական Sabah օրաթերթին, 29-ամյա Աննա Դավթյանը, որն իր ընկերոջ հետ Անթալիա էր ժամանել հուլիսի 15-ին, երկու օր հանգստանալուց հետո որոշում է վերադառնալ Դուբայ, որտեղ բնակություն էր հաստատել մեկ տարի առաջ ամուսնանալուց հետո:
Հուլիս 17-ին ընկերոջից Անկարայի հյուրանոցներից մեկում բաժանվելուց հետո Աննա Դավթյանն առեղծվածային պայմաններում անհետացել էր:
Ըստ որոշ տեղեկությունների, սակայն, Աննան մենակ էր մեկնել Թուրքիա։

Թերթ

----------


## Արծիվ

> *Մարիխուանա, Կալիֆորնիա, Կարոտ*
> 
> 
> Ռոյթերզը հաղորդում է, որ ԱՄՆ Կալիֆորնիա նահանգում նոյեմբերին հանրաքվեի է դրվելու մարիխուանայի լեգալացման հարցը: Ըստ այդմ, առաջարկվում է, որ 21 տարեկանից բարձր անձինք կարող են իրենց մոտ ունենալ մինչեւ 28 գրամ մարիխուանա, որը թմրամիջոցի տեսակ է: Նաեւ թույլատրվելու է, եթե իհարկե հանրաքվեով արժանանա հավանության, որ մարդիկ իրենց անձնական օգտագործման համար աճեցնեն մարիխուանա: Եթե հանրաքվեն ունենա դրական արդյունք, ապա Կալիֆորնիա նահանգը կլինի ԱՄՆ առաջին նահանգը, որտեղ թույլատրվում է մարիխուանայի օգտագործումը: Մինչ այժմ Կալիֆորնիայում մարիխուանան թույլ են տալիս օգտագործել միայն բժշկական նպատակներով:
> 
> Կալիֆորնիայում ապրում է մոտ մեկ միլիոն կամ ավելի հայ, որոնց մեծ մասը հայաստանցիներ են, այսինքն Հայաստանից են տեղափոխվել Կալիֆորնիա: *Թերեւս հայերը կողմ կքվեարկեն հանրաքվեին*: Դա իհարկե դեմ է հայի նկարագրին, սակայն մյուս կողմից հայրենիքի կարոտը թերեւս հնարավոր կլինի խեղդել *միայն մարիխուանայի ծխով* : Իսկ Կալիֆորնիայում երեւի թե չկա մի հայ, որը չկարոտի Հայաստանը եւ չերազի Հայաստանի մասին, չապրի Հայաստանի համար, չտենչա Հայաստանի երկինքն ու ջուրը, օրը երեք անգամ չբացականչի Հայաստան ջան, տարին երկու անգամ չորոշի վերջնականապես վերադառնալ Հայաստան: 
> Հղում http://www.hayafisha.am/lifestyle/2276.html


Շատ հուզիչ էր, կարոտողների մեջ նաև ես եմ և իրոք շատ դժար է հայրենասեր հայի համար առանց Հայաստան, նա մանավանդ երբ նա գաղթել է Հայաստանից: Ես էլ եմ ամեն օր բացականչում   :Yahoo: *Հայաստան ջան* և երազում որ մի օր տուն կվերադառնամ մշտական բնակության  :Sad:  Իսկ մարիխունայի պահով ասեմ որ ես հավատում և համոզված եմ որ դա երբեք չի իրականանա և հայերի մեծամասնությունը կասի *ՈՉ* այդ քվեարկությանը, ի՞նչա Մաջիք ջան ուզում ես որ չքնաղ Կալիֆորնիան  :Love:  նմանվի պլանքաշ Հոլանդիային  :Smile:

----------

Մարկիզ (15.08.2010)

----------


## Պանդուխտ

*Կնոջ դին գտել են ճահճուտի մեջ, իսկ նրա կողքին ընկած է եղել պորտալարով մորը կպած երեխայի դին*

09:56 • 11.08.10


> Հայկական ժամանակ» թերթի թղթակիցը երեկ հանդիպել է Թուրքիայում անհետացած, իսկ այնուհետև մահացած վիճակում հայտնաբերված Աննա Դավթյանի հարազատներին: Դավթյանի քույրը որոշ բացահայտումներ է արել, որոնք ուղղակի սահմռկեցուցիչ են:





> _Մինչ լրատվամիջոցներում բազմաթիվ վարկածներ են շրջանառվում, երիտասարդ կնոջ ընտանիքի անդամները հրաժարվում են դեպքի մասին որևէ տեղեկություն փոխանցել և հրաժարվում են պատասխանել լրագրողների հարցերին։ Աննա Դավթյանի քույրը, որը չցանկացավ հայտնել իր անունը, այն փաստը, որ ինքը հրաժարվում է պատասխանել լրագրողների հարցերին, բացատրեց նրանով, որ ինքը և իր ընտանիքի մյուս անդամները վիրավորված են որոշ լրատվամիջոցների հրապարակումներից, որ Աննան իբր Անթալիա էր մեկնել ոչ թե ամուսնու, այլ իր ընկերոջ հետ։ «Նա 6-7 ամսվա հղի կին էր, ինչ ընկեր, նա ամուսին ուներ»,-ասաց քույրը և ավելացրեց, որ ոչ ինքը, ոչ իր ծնողները չեն ցանկանում Աննայի հետ տեղի ունեցածը որևէ կերպ մեկնաբանել։_
> _Երեկ մեզ հաջողվեց որոշ տեղեկություններ պարզել Աննա Դավթյանի հետ կատարվածի վերաբերյալ։ Աննա Դավթյանը անցյալ տարի էր ամուսնացել։ Ըստ որոշ տեղեկությունների, նրա ամուսինը սփյուռքահայ է։ Նա ապրում է Անգլիայում, հաճախ մեկնում է Դուբայ։ Ամուսինները որոշել էին մեկնել Անթալիա՝ հանգստանալու։ Հուլիսի 15-ին Աննան Հայաստանից էր մեկնել Թուրքիա, ամուսինը՝ Անգլիայից։ Հուլիսի 17-ին ամուսինը Աննային ուղեկցել էր մինչև ավտոկայան, որտեղից Աննան ավտոբուսով պետք է վերադառնար Հայաստան։ Ինքն էլ իր հերթին ինքնաթիռով վերադարձել էր Անգլիա։ Ավտոկայանից Աննան զանգահարել է մորը և ասել, «Մամ, գալիս եմ»։ Դրանից հետո երիտասարդ կնոջը ոչ ոք այլևս չի տեսել։ Արդյոք Աննան նստե՞լ է ավտոբուս, թե՞ ոչ, և ո՞ր ընկերությունն էր իրականացնում Անթալիա– Երևան այդ երթուղին՝ երեկ մեզ պարզել չհաջողվեց, իսկ ՀՀ ԱԳՆ մամուլի խոսնակ Տիգրան Բալայանն ի պատասխան մեր հարցի՝ ասաց. «Եթե նույնիսկ դա հայտնի լինի, ես չեմ կարող դա ձեզ ասել, որովհետև դա ծնողները պետք է հրապարակեն։ Մինչև ծնողների համաձայնությունը ես չստանամ՝ չեմ կարող։ Իսկ ծնողները, որքանով որ ես գիտեմ, դեմ են այս հարցը հրապարակայնացնելուն»։_
> _Ըստ որոշ տեղեկությունների, ամուսինների բաժանումից որոշ ժամանակ անց Աննայի ամուսինը Անգլիայից զանգահարել է մորը և հարցրել, թե արդյոք Աննան նորմա՞լ է տուն հասել, մայրը ասել է, որ աղջիկը չի հասել։ Հարազատները զանգահարել են Աննայի բջջային հեռախոսին, սակայն հեռախոսազանգերին որևէ մեկը չի պատասխանել։ Աննայի անհետանալուց մոտ 15 օր անց երիտասարդ կնոջ դիակ է հայտնաբերվել Թուրքիայի քաղաքներից մեկում։ Դիակը հայտնաբերել են ընկույզ հավաքողները։ Կնոջ դին գտել են ճահճուտի մեջ, իսկ նրա կողքին ընկած է եղել պորտալարով մորը կպած երեխայի դին։ Գտնված դիակի դեմքն այն աստիճան այլայլված է եղել, որ հնարավոր չի եղել նրան ճանաչել։ Երբ Աննայի մայրը՝ Կարինե Դավթյանը այցելել է դիահերձարան՝ դիակը ճանաչելու, այն գրեթե ամբողջությամբ փակված է եղել։ Մորը թույլ են տվել նայել միայն դիակի ձեռքերն ու ոտքերը։ Դրանից հետո մայրը ասել է, որ հնարավոր է, որ դա իր դուստրը լինի։ Դավթյանների ընկերներից մեկի փոխանցմամբ, երբ տիկին Կարինեն այցելել է դիահերձարան՝ աղջկա դեմքը փակ է եղել թերթով։ Սակայն մի պահ թերթը վայր է ընկել, մայրը տեսել է այլայլված դեմքը և ուշագնաց եղել։_



_Tert.am_

----------


## Jarre

*Բրիտանացի գիտնականը հորդորում է մարդկությանը բացահայտել տիեզերքը*



*Բրիտանացի աշխարհահռչակ աստղաֆիզիկ Սթիվեն Հոկգինսը (իմ ամենասիրած գիտնականներից է  ) համոզված է, որ մարդկությունը արագ տեմպերով պետք է պատրաստվի տիեզերքում բնակվելուն։ Հակառակ դեպքում մարդկությունը դատարապարտված է ոչնչացման, հայտնում են բրիտանական ԶԼՄ-ները։*

Գիտնականի կարծիքով մարդկությունը պետք է մոտական 100 տարվա ընթացքում սկսի բնակեցում տիեզերքում, քանի որ մեր Երկիր մոլորակին սպառնում են նոր պատերազմներ, գերբնակչություն, բնական ռեսուրսների անբավարարություն։ Հոգկինսը պարզաբանում է. «Մոտակա 100 տարվա ընթացքում անհնար է լինելու խուսափել աղետներից, էլ չեմ ասում հազարավոր և միլոնավոր տարիների մասին»։ Այդ պատճառով էլ, ըստ Հոգկինսի, տիեզերքում բնակություն հաստատելը մարդկության փրկության միակ ճանարապհն է։

«Վերջին 100 տարիների ընթացքում գիտությունը հասել է ֆանտաստիկ հաջողությունների։ Բայց եթե ուզում ենք, որ մարդկությունը շարունակի իր գոյությունը, ապա հարկավոր է հենց այսօր գիտակցել, որ նրա ապագան Տիեզերքում է», ասում է գիտնականը։

Հիշեցնեմ, որ Սթիվեն Հոգկինսը ամբողջությամբ անդամալույծ է և նույնիսկ չի կարողանում խոսել։ Նրա ձայնային համակարգի դերը տանում է հատուկ համակարգիչը, որի միջոցով նա շփվում է մարդկանց հետ։ Սակայն նա աչքի է ընկնում իր բացառիկ լավատեսությամբ։ Պատկերացրեք, տասնամյակներով գամված լինելով հաշմանդամի սայլակին և ամբողջությամբ անդամալույծ լինելով, նա Տիեզերագիտության բնագավառում հասել է ապշեցուցիչ հաջողությունների և գրել է մի քանի բեսթսելերներ գիտության և տիեզերքի մասին։ Այդ գրքերը աչքի են ընկնում հասարակ ընթերցողին մատչելի լեզվով։

----------

My World My Space (15.08.2010), Արևածագ (12.08.2010), Հայկօ (14.08.2010), Հարդ (13.08.2010), Ուլուանա (13.08.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> *Յարոսլավում 46–ամյա հայ տղամարդը երկու աղջկա է բռնաբարել*
> 
> 
> Յարոսլավի բնակիչ՝ 46-ամյա Անդրանիկ Այվազյանը, հետաքննության վարկածով, սպանելու սպառնալիքով բռնաբարել է երկու աղջկա՝ 18 և 22 տարեկան։ Հանցագործությունը կատարվել է ապրիլին։ Երեկ Այվազյանի դեմ մեղադրանք է հարուցվել։
> 
> Հետաքննությունը պարզել է, որ նա աղջիկներին բռնաբարել է ոչ սթափ վիճակում իր կողմից ժամանակավորապես վարձված բնակարանում։ 
> Նախկինում նա արդեն դատված է եղել բռնաբարության և կողոպուտի մեղադրանքով։ Անդրանիկը Ռուսաստանում բնակվում է առանց քաղաքացիության։ Նրան մինչև 10 տարվա ազատազրկում է սպառնում։


Թերթ

Ռուսաստանը շոկի մեջ է, երևի:

----------

Chuk (13.08.2010), Երվանդ (13.08.2010), Ձայնալար (12.08.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մենակ թե չարտաքսեն Հայաստան:

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.08.2010), Ambrosine (12.08.2010), Chuk (13.08.2010), davidus (14.08.2010), Jarre (13.08.2010), Kuk (13.08.2010), Nadine (13.08.2010), Դեկադա (13.08.2010), Երվանդ (13.08.2010), Հարդ (13.08.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Թերթ
> 
> Ռուսաստանը շոկի մեջ է, երևի:


Կուկ ջան շոկի մեջ չէ, ոնց էր ասում, ահաբեկչական պայթյուններ են ամբողջ Ռուսաստանով մեկ  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Թերթ
> 
> Ռուսաստանը շոկի մեջ է, երևի:





> ետաքննությունը պարզել է, որ նա աղջիկներին բռնաբարել է *
> ոչ սթափ վիճակում իր կողմից ժամանակավորապես վարձված բնակարանում։*


չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ՞  կապ ունի, բնակարանը վարձել է սթափ վիճակում՞, թե՞  հարբած է եղել այդ ժամանակ  :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.08.2010), Ուլուանա (13.08.2010)

----------


## Kuk

Ես տենց էլ գիտեի. վերջը Ադրբեջանն էլ ընկավ շոկի մեջ:




> *Ադրբեջանցի հոգևորականը մզկիթում կնոջ է բռնաբարել
> *
> 
> Ադրբեջանի Գեյչայի շրջանի Վերին մզկիթի մեդրեսեի շենքում հոգևոր համայնքի ղեկավար Ասկեր Բաբաևը բռնաբարել է մի կնոջ։ Այս մասին հայտնում է Trend-ը։ Հուլիսի 29-ին տեղի ունեցած բռնաբարության դեպքի փաստով քրեական գործ է հարուցվել։ Հետաքննություն է ընթանում։


Թերթ

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:33 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:16 ----------

Ըհը, էնքան արին, Էյփրիլն էլ ընկավ շոկի մեջ:




> *Donald Duck-ը մեղադրվում է սեռական ոտնձգության համար*
> 
> 
> 
> Walt Disney-ի հանրաճանաչ մուլտ հերոս Donald Duck-ը մեղադրվում է սեռական ոտնձգության համար:
> 
> Ամերիկյան լրատվամիջոցների փոխանցմամբ` 27-ամյա ամերիկուհի Էյփրիլ Մագոլոնը հայց է ներկայացրել դատարան` ընդդեմ Walt Disney ընկերության և պահանջում է 50 հազար դոլարի փոխհատուցում այն բանի համար, որ տարիներ առաջ Ֆլորիդայի Epcot զվարճանքների կենտրոնում ինչ-որ մեկը Donald Duck-ի համազգեստով մոտեցել է իրեն և սեռական ոտնձգություն արել:
> 
> Երկու երեխայի մայր Մագոլոնի խոսքով` դեպքը տեղի է ունեցել երկու տարի առաջ իր երեխաների աչքի առջև: Ամերիկուհին նշել է նաև, որ այդ դեպքից հետո ինքը ստացել է հոգեբանական տրավմա և այժմ տառապում է անքնությամբ:
> ...


Թերթ

Բացել ա ինձ :Jpit:  Դոնալդի մոտ էլ ա պայթում տեղի ունեցել :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (15.08.2010), Chuk (14.08.2010), davidus (14.08.2010), einnA (14.08.2010), Life (14.08.2010), Rammstein (27.08.2010), Smokie (17.08.2010), Աթեիստ (14.08.2010), Երվանդ (15.08.2010), Հայկօ (14.08.2010), Ձայնալար (14.08.2010), Շինարար (15.08.2010), Ուլուանա (15.08.2010)

----------


## ministr

Հիմա ինչ Դիսնեյլենդը շոկի մեջա?  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (15.08.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Փաստորեն, էդ կինը երկու տարի անքնությամբ տառապելուց հետո մեկ էլ հանկարծ տեղն ա բերել, որ էդ ամեն ինչը էն Դոնալդ բադիկի արած սեռական ոտնձգությունից էր, հա՞։  :LOL:  Աննորմալ են լրիվ։

----------

Jarre (27.08.2010), Աթեիստ (15.08.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հիմա ինչ Դիսնեյլենդը շոկի մեջա?


Մի հատ ռուս շոկի մեջ ընգած վարսավիր կա, ոնց որ իրա մշտական շոկի պատճառն էլ ա պարզվում, հը՞ :Xeloq:

----------


## Kuk

> *Բրիթնի Սփիրսի ծամած ծամոնը, Շերի սև կրծկալը, Փրեսլիի մազափունջը. Ամենախելահեղ աճուրդային լոտերը*
> 
> 
> 
> Երկրպագուները հանուն իրենց կուռքերի շատ բանի են պատրաստ։ Նրան ամեն ինչ անում են իրենց պաշտելի աստղի կողքին լինելու համար, իսկ եթե դա անհնար է, փորձում են նրանից գոնե ինչ-որ մասնիկ ունենալ, և դրա համար փող չեն խնայում։
> 
> Հոլիվուդյան հայտնի շիկահեր Մերիլին Մոնրոյի կյանքի ամենանշանակալի օրերից մեկը 1962թ. մայիսի 19-ն էր, երբ նա կատարեց «Ծնունդդ շնորհավոր, պարոն նախագահ» երգը։ Այն նվիրված էր ԱՄՆ նախագահ Ջոն Քենեդիի 45-ամյակին։ Այդ օրը նրա կրած զգեստը աճուրդում վաճառվել է 1,27 մլն դոլարով։ Այս մասին գրում է rbc.ru-ն։
> 
> Սակայն Մոնրոյի միայն հագուստը չէ, որ նման պահանջարկ ունի։ Նրա կրծքավանդակի ռենտգենի երեք նկարները վերջերս վաճառվել են 45 հազար դոլարով։
> ...


Թերթ

Սրանից հետո սաղ ծամոններս պահելու եմ. կարողա մի օր աստղ դառնամ, կհանեմ աճուրդի :Jpit:

----------

Հայկօ (15.08.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ավելի խելահեղ լոտ է եղել Բրեդ Փիթի և Անջելինա Ջոլիի շնչով լեցուն շիշը,  որը վաճառվել է 530 դոլարով։


Տապալեց  :LOL: : Օդից փող կպցնելը այ էս ա: Հարգում եմ վաճառողին՝ ով ուզում ա լինի:

----------

Jarre (27.08.2010), matlev (15.08.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Սերժ Թանկյանի կծած սեխի կլեպը ուզող լինի, ձեն հանեք:

----------

Jarre (16.08.2010), Kuk (18.08.2010), VisTolog (16.08.2010), Դարք (18.08.2010), Լեո (18.08.2010), Ներսես_AM (15.08.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

*Աշխարհի 100 լավագույն երկրները՝ ըստ NEWSWEEK-ի 
 THE WORLD'S BEST COUNTRIES*

Ամերիկյան Newsweek ամսագիրը հրապարակել է լավագույն 100 երկրների ցանկը՝ տնտեսության, առողջապահության, կյանքի որակի, կրթական և քաղաքական իրավիճակի տեսանկյունից։ 
Ըստ ամսագրի՝ առողջապահության լավագույն համակարգ ունեցող երկիր է համարվել Ճապոնիան, ինչը դրական է անդրադառնում քաղաքացիների կյանքի միջին տևողության վրա՝ 82 տարի։
*Սինգապուրը* ճանաչվել է «տնտեսության ոլորտում ամենադինամիկ» երկիրը։ Փորձագետները դա կապում են այդ երկրի բաց տնտեսության, ցածր հարկերի, ինչպես նաև կաշառակերության ցածր մակարդակով։
Աշխարհի ամենալավ երկիր է ճանաչվել *Ֆինլանդիան*, որին հաջորդում են *Շվեյցարիան* և *Շվեդիան*։ Լավագույն տասնյակի մեջ են նաև *Ավստրալիան*, *Լյուքսենբուրգը*, *Նորվեգիան*, *Կանադան*, *Հոլանդիան*, *Ճապոնիան* և *Դանիան*։
*ԱՄՆ*–ը զբաղեցնում է 11–րդ, *Գերմանիան*՝ 12–րդ, *Մեծ Բրիտանիան*՝ 14–րդ, *Ֆրանսիան*՝ 16–րդ հորիզոնականները։ Արևելյան և Հյուսիսային Եվրոպայի ամենաառաջադեմ երկիր է համարվել *Չեխիան* (25), այնուհետև՝ *Խորվաթիան* (28) և *Լեհաստանը* (29)։
Նշենք, որ այս վարկանշային աղյուսակում ընդգրկված չեն *Հայաստանն* ու *Վրաստանը*  :Jpit: , մինչդեռ *Ադրբեջանը*  :Bad: զբաղեցրել է 69–րդ հորիզոնականը։ 
*Ռուսաստանը* զբաղեցրել է 21–րդ, իսկ *Թուրքիան*՝ 52–րդ հորիզոնականները։

----------

A.r.p.i. (18.08.2010), Ariadna (18.08.2010), Kuk (18.08.2010), Ձայնալար (18.08.2010)

----------


## Դարք

իսկ դուք գիտեք, որ Ճապոնիայում թաղման ժամանակ ներկա գտնվողները գրանցվում են (այսօր ֆիլմում աkանատես եղա). դե երևի` իմանան թe ում թաղմանը երբ գնան`քանի հգով գնան, մեկել փող հավաքողին ինչքան գումար տան  :Lol2:

----------


## Ինչուիկ

Nokia հեռախոսի պայթյունից մարդ է մահացել

23-ամյա մի հնդիկ մահացել է Nokia բջջային հեռախոսի պայթյունից:  Այս մասին են վկայում  պայթած բջջայինի մնացորդներ, որոնք հայտնաբերվել են դիակի կողքին:Հնդկաստանի կապի և ՏՏ նախարար Սաչին Պիլոտը անձամբ կարգադրել է իրավապահ մարմիններին հետաքննել մահվան հանգամանքները, հաղորդում է The Times of India-ն:

Չորեքշաբթի պարբերականը հաղորդեց, որ 23-ամյա հովիվ Գոպալ Գուջարին գտել են մահացած Բանդա գյուղից ոչ հեռու: Դիակի կողքին գտնվել են պայթած հեռախոսի մասերը, իսկ մահացածի աջ ականջին, ուսին ու վզին եղել են ծանր այրվածքներ: Մասնագետների խոսքով` դիակը հայտնաբերվել է դեպքից ավելի քան 12 ժամ հետո:

Պայթյունը տեղի է ունեցել հեռախոսով խոսելու ժամանակ: Ոստիկանությունը դիակի կողքին գտել է  Nokia 1209 հեռախոսի մնացորդները: Ենթադրվում է, որ պայթյունն առաջացել է հեռախոսի կառուցվածքային թերության կամ մարտկոցի պատճառով:

Այս տարվա հունվար ամսին նման մի դեպք պատահել էր չինացի մի կնոջ հետ. նա խոսում էր հեռախոսով իր ամուսնու հետ, երբ բջջայինը միացել էր հոսանքին ու հոսանքահարել  կնոջը:

2007թ. հուլիսին մարտկոցի պայթյունի արդյունքում մահացել էր ևս մեկ չինացի: Պայթյունի պահին հեռախոսը գտնվել էր ծոցագրպանում  և վնասել էր կրծքավանդակն ու սիրտը:

Մի քանի երկրներ, այդ թվում` նաև Հնդկաստանը, փորձում են պայքարել անորակ մարտկոցների ներկրման դեմ:  Nokia-ն 2004թ. ընդունեց մի որոշում, ըստ որի`ընկերության արտադրության բոլոր մարտկոցների վրա փակցվում է հոլոգրաֆիկ նշան:

----------

Inna (19.08.2010), ministr (20.08.2010), Moonwalker (19.08.2010), Rammstein (27.08.2010), Smokie (31.08.2010), tikopx (19.08.2010), VisTolog (19.08.2010), Հայուհի (14.09.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ենթադրվում է, որ պայթյունն առաջացել է հեռախոսի կառուցվածքային թերության կամ մարտկոցի պատճառով:


Զարմանալու բան առանձնապես չկա:  :Smile:  Պարզապես իրոք գոյություն ունեն Նոկիայի որոշ տիպի մարտկոցներ (իհարկե՝ ոչ օրիգինալ), որոնք երբեմն կարող են պայթել:

----------


## tikopx

> Զարմանալու բան առանձնապես չկա:  Պարզապես իրոք գոյություն ունեն Նոկիայի որոշ տիպի մարտկոցներ (իհարկե՝ ոչ օրիգինալ), որոնք երբեմն կարող են պայթել:


ետի պարզա,սաղս էլ գիտենք,բայց որ մարդ մահանա մի քիչ դաժանա,վերջերս ամերիկացի մի աղջկա ձեռքում I POD եր տրաքել,և վնասվածքներով տեղափոխվել հիվանդանոց

----------


## Ռեդ

> սաղս էլ գիտենք


Բացառվում ա:  :Smile: 
Ու հետո, պայթյուն էլ ա լինում պայթյուն էլ:

----------


## Արծիվ

Տեսողության համար ամենաանվտանգ տառատեսակը *Verdana*–ն է  :Good: 



ԱՄՆ–ի Տեսողական էրգոնոմիկայի լաբորատորիայի հետազոտողները տեսողության համար ամենաանվտանգ են ճանաչել Verdana համակարգչային տառատեսակը։
Գիտնականների կարծիքով՝ Verdana տառատեսակով տեքստերը կարդալիս աչքի մկանները ամենաքիչն են լարվում։ Դա թույլ է տալիս խուսափել կարճատեսությունից ու համակարգչային տեսողության սինդրոմից, որն առաջանում է համակարգչի դիմաց շատ ժամանակ անցկացնող մարդկանց մոտ։
Գիտնականները նաև նշել են, որ աչքերի համար տառերի օպտիմալ չափը 10–12–է։ Այս մասին հայտնում է Корреспондент-ը։
Նշենք, որ Verdana տառատեսակը 1996թ. ստեղծել է նկարիչ Մեթյու Քարտերը՝ Microsoft ընկերության համար։

----------

Ինչուիկ (20.08.2010), Հայուհի (14.09.2010), Հարդ (20.08.2010), ՆանՍ (20.08.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Տեսողության համար ամենաանվտանգ տառատեսակը *Verdana*–ն է 
> 
> 
> 
> ԱՄՆ–ի Տեսողական էրգոնոմիկայի լաբորատորիայի հետազոտողները տեսողության համար ամենաանվտանգ են ճանաչել Verdana համակարգչային տառատեսակը։
> Գիտնականների կարծիքով՝ Verdana տառատեսակով տեքստերը կարդալիս աչքի մկանները ամենաքիչն են լարվում։ Դա թույլ է տալիս խուսափել կարճատեսությունից ու համակարգչային տեսողության սինդրոմից, որն առաջանում է համակարգչի դիմաց շատ ժամանակ անցկացնող մարդկանց մոտ։
> Գիտնականները նաև նշել են, որ աչքերի համար տառերի օպտիմալ չափը 10–12–է։ Այս մասին հայտնում է Корреспондент-ը։
> Նշենք, որ Verdana տառատեսակը 1996թ. ստեղծել է նկարիչ Մեթյու Քարտերը՝ Microsoft ընկերության համար։


Կարծես թե տարբերություն եմ զգում հիմա և այլևս աչքերի լարվածություն չկան  :Jpit:  Եթե կան անձիք ովքեր ուզում են փոխել տառատեսակը և չափսը, ահա խնդրեմ *Google Chrome*-ից օգտվողների համար՝
_Tools_ > _Options_ > _Under the Hood_-ի տակ _Web Content_ բաժնում սեղմում եք _Change font and language settings_ հետո փոխում տառատեսակները և դրանց չափսերը:

----------


## ministr

> Զարմանալու բան առանձնապես չկա:  Պարզապես իրոք գոյություն ունեն Նոկիայի որոշ տիպի մարտկոցներ (իհարկե՝ ոչ օրիգինալ), որոնք երբեմն կարող են պայթել:


 Sony Vaio նոտբուկերի պարտիա կար, որ մարտկոցը պայթում էր լիցքավորման ժամանակ  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Հայաստանում հայտարարվել են «Միսս մայրցամաք-7» մոդելների մրցույթի հաղթողների անունները*



> Երեւանում ավարտվեց «Միսս մայրցամաք-7» մոդելների մրցույթ-փառատոնը։ Մրցույթին, որը տեղի ունեցավ օգոստոսի 15-27-ին, մասնակցեեցին աշխարհի  23 երկրների մոդելներ` Իտալիայից, Բուլղարիայից, Շվեյցարիայից, Թուրքիայից, Ռումինիայից, Բուլղարիայից, Լիտվայից, Լատվիայից, Ուկրաինայից, Մոլդովայից, Բելառուսից, Ռուսաստանից, Ղազախստանից, Հարավային Կորեայից եւ այլն: 
> 
> Ամփոփիչ փուլը կայացավ օգոստոսի 26-ի երեկոյան. Աղջիկներն իրենց գեղեցկությունը երեւանյան հանդիսատեսին ցուցադրեցին իրենց երկրների ազգային տարազով, այնուհետեւ պոդում բարձրացան երեկոյան զգեստներով: Իսկ արդեն վերջում, հայ հանդիսատեսը «նոկաուտի» ենթարկվեց գեղեցկուհիներին տեսնելով բիկինիներով:
> 
> Պոդիումում իշխում էր աչքերի փայլը, գեղեցկուհիների շքեղ հագուստները եւ դահլիճն ամեն անգամ քարանում էր` հերթական գեղեցկուհուն սպասելիս: Իսկ անակնկալները հետեւում էին մեկը մյուսին: Այսպես. Ռուսաստանը ներկայացնող մոդել Նատալիան ամառային այս եղանակին պոդիում բարձրացավ շքեղ մուշտակով եւ բեմում մնաց շուրջ 20 րոպե: Կարելի է պատկերացնել գեղեցկուհու այն տանջանքները, որոնք նա կրեց հանդիսատեսին գոհացնելու համար: Իսկ իտալուհի Ջուլիան հագել էր մարմինը կիպ գրկող սեքսուալ կարճ շրջազգեստ` Իտալիայի դրոշի գույներով:
> 
> Մի խոսքով, ժյուրին լուրջ ընտրության առաջ էր կանգնած: Վերջապես դահլիճը քարացավ, երբ եկավ հաղթողի անունը հրապարակելու պահը: Առաջին տեղը զբաղեցրեց Ղազախստանը ներկայացնող գեղեցկուհին, 2-րդ տեղը` Ուկրաինան, 3-րդ տեղը` Ռումինան, 4-րդ տեղը` Բելառուսը եւ վերջապես լավագույն 5-յակը եզրափակեց ռուսաստանցի Նատալիան: Բացի այդ, ժյուրին որոշեց առանց մրցանակի չթողնել թուրք գեղեցկուհուն, ով արժանացավ լավագույն ազգային տարազ մրցանակին:
> 
> Նշենք, որ մրցույթի կազմակերպիչները հնարավորություն տվեցին աղջիկներինոչ միայն իրենց գեղեկցությամբ հմայել երեւանյան հանդիսատեսին, այլեւ մասնակցել ֆոտոնկարահանումների: Նրանց այցելել էին Սեւան, Գառնի ու Գեղարդ եւ շատ տպավորված էին: Ի դեպ, գեղեցկուհիները հանդիպել էին Երեւանի քաղաքապետին, Արարատի եւ Կոտայքի մարզպետներին:





http://news.am/arm/news/28948.html

----------

Ariadna (27.08.2010), tikopx (31.08.2010), ՆանՍ (27.08.2010)

----------


## Ինչուիկ

*Մոսկվայում հայ կինը դանակահարել է իր հայրենակիցներին և փախուստի դիմել
*

Մոսկվայի ոստիկանությունը փնտրում է Հայաստանի 25-ամյա քաղաքացուն, ով կենցաղային վեճի ժամանակ դանակի հարվածներ է հասցրել իր 4 ծանոթներին:
Վեճը տեղի է ունեցել զարդեղենի պատճառով:

Երկուշաբթի մոսկովյան բնակարաններից մեկում բռնկվել է ընտանեկան վեճ, որն ավարտվել է դանակահարությամբ: Հարևանները, օգնության ճիչեր լսելով, անմիջապես ահազանգել են` զանգելով ոստիկանություն, հաղորդում է Интерфакс-ը` վկայակոչելով իրավապահ մարմիններին:

Հանցանքի վայր ժամանած ոստիկանները պարզել են, որ կինը դանակով չորս մարդու է վիրավորել, մասնավորապես` Մոսկովյան շրջանի 42-ամյա բնակչին, 12-ամյա մի աղջկա, Ստավրոպոլի 32-ամյա բնակչուհուն և նրա 13-ամյա որդուն: Տղային որովայնի վնասվածքով հիվանդանոց են տեղափոխել, իսկ մյուսների վնասվածքների մասին առայժմ չի հաղորդվում:

«Հետաքննության ընթացքում պարզվել է, որ բոլոր տուժածները հայ են, իսկ դանակահարություն իրականացրած անձը ՀՀ-ի քաղաքացի է, ով փախուստի է դիմել դեպքի վայրից»,- հաղորդում են ոստիկանությունից:

----------

A.r.p.i. (31.08.2010), Smokie (31.08.2010), tikopx (31.08.2010)

----------


## Norton

*Չի դիմացել այծի գայթակղությանն ու բռնաբարել է խեղճ կենդանուն
*



> Թուրքիայում այծի բռնաբարության կասկածանքով ձերբակալվել է 33-ամյա Յ.Գ.-ն:
> 
> Թուրքական Milliyet օրաթերթի փոխանցմամբ` դեպքը տեղի է ունեցել Մարմարիսի շրջանի Իչմելեր ավանում: 1 տարեկան էգ այծի տերը` Ֆաթմա Ջ.-ն, հանցանքի պահին բռնացրել է Յ.Գ.-ին և զանգահարել ոստիկանություն:
> 
> Դեպքի վայր ժամանած ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները ձերբակալել են Յ.Գ.-ին:
> 
> Հարցաքննության ընթացքում 33-ամյա զոոֆիլը հայտարարել է, որ երբ տեսնում է կենդանիներին, իրեն չի կարողանում կառավարել:
> 
> Հավանաբար, հանցագործի զոհերի թվում կան նաև ուրիշ կենդանիներ:
> ...


 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

einnA (02.09.2010), Life (01.09.2010), matlev (01.09.2010), ministr (02.09.2010), Smokie (06.09.2010), s_hrayr (01.09.2010), VisTolog (01.09.2010), Հայուհի (14.09.2010), Ձայնալար (01.09.2010), Շինարար (01.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.09.2010)

----------


## ministr

Բայց հլա էծի դավոլնի մռութը նայեք  :Jpit: )))))

----------

einnA (02.09.2010), matlev (01.09.2010), VisTolog (01.09.2010), Ձայնալար (01.09.2010)

----------


## Magnolia

«Да здравствует наш суд! Самый гуманный суд в мире!»

Խնդրում եմ ներել ռուսերեն գրառման համար, պարզապես շատ բնորոշիչ է:

Դեպքը պատահել է ԱՄՆ-ում մոտ մի տարի առաջ, երբ քննվում էր սպանության գործ. կինը սպանել էր ամուսնուն: Ինչպես պարզվեց քննության ընթացքում, կինը շատ էր սիրում իր ամուսնուն, այնքան շատ, որ չէր կարողացել ներել դեպքից մի շաբաթ առաջ իր եփած ճաշի մասին արված դիտողության համար, և...: 
Դատավորները շատ երկար մտածեցին, քննեցին գործը, մի լավ հարցաքննեցին կնոջը, որ *"սիրուց դրդված"* ամուսնու վերջը տվել էր,  և համոզվեցին, որ այդպիսի խոսքերից հետո նա այլ ելք չուներ:Կնոջն արդարացրին: 
Կեցցե' արդարությունը :LOL: :


ԱՄՆ-ի մի գիտական լաբարատորիայում հավաքարարը սպանել էր երիտասարդ գիտաշխատողին, որովհետև նա մի քանի օր առաջ իրեն խնդրել էր ավելի ուշ մաքրել իր սենյակը, քանի որ ինքը դեռ աշխատում էր: Այս վիրավորանքը կուլ տալ չկարողանալով, հավաքարարն արյամբ է մքրել իր արատավորված անունը:

----------

Inna (03.09.2010), Smokie (06.09.2010), tikopx (02.09.2010), VisTolog (02.09.2010), Երվանդ (02.09.2010), Հայուհի (14.09.2010), Ձայնալար (02.09.2010)

----------


## Norton

*Բրազիլիայում պատգամավորի թեկնածուները էրոտիկ ցուցապաստառներ են փակցրել երկրով մեկ*



> Հոկտեմբերի 3-ին Բրազիլիայում կայանալիք խորհրդարանական ընտրություններին մասնակցող կանայք որոշել են ձայն հավաքելու համար գործի դնել իրենց բարեմասնությունները:
> 
> Agence France Presse-ի փոխանցմամբ` Քրիստոնեա-աշխատավորական կուսակցությունից պատգամավորության թեկնածու, Տատի անունով հայտնի 30-ամյա երգչուհին Ռիոյի խորտկարաններում տարածել է իր էրոտիկ պատկերով նախընտրական ցուցապաստառները:
> Նման քայլի են դիմել նաև Սան Պաուլոյից խորհրդարանական մանդատի համար պայքարող «ձմերուկ կին» մականունով հայտնի Ռենետա Ֆռայսոնը և «տանձ կին» մականունով հայտնի Սյուելեն Ռոչան:
> 
> Tert.am


 :Jpit:

----------

Life (07.09.2010), Արևածագ (24.09.2010), Ժունդիայի (05.10.2010), Ձայնալար (05.10.2010)

----------


## tikopx

Երեկ մի կին մոռացել է իր նորածին երեխային ինքնաթիռի զուգարանում
Բախրեյն-Մանիլա թռիչք կատարող ինքնաթիռում գտնվող կինը ծննդաբերել է հենց ինքնաթիռի զուգարանում`ինչպես հայտնում է The Daily Telegraph-ը:Կինը թողել է երեխային աղբի  ամանում և հեռացել ինքնաթիռից հաջող վայրէջքից հետո:Ցավոք այն մարդիկ ,ովքեր ուղեկցում եին կնոջը չեն նկատել ոչ մի տարբերություն:Երեխային հայտնաբերել են օդանավակայանի աշխատողները,երբ ուշադրություն են դարձրել,որ աղբի ցելաֆոնում ինչ որ բան է շարժվում:Երեխային միանգամից փոխանցել են բժիշկներին, և ըստ նրանց գնահատականի նա չի տուժել:
Ինքնաթիռի նստարաններից մեկի վրա հայնաբերել են արյան հետքեր, ինչը և թույլ էէ տվել քննիչներին հայտնաբերել նրա մորը:

Կարևորը  լավ ավարտա ունեցել և և երեխան չի տուժել:
Երեխային անվանել են Ջորջ Ֆրենսիս Ավիաընկորության պատվին:
ի դեպ ավելացնեմ , այն մարդիկ ովքեր ծնվում են ինքնաթիռում ստանում հատուկ տոմս թռիչքներ իրականացնելու համար երբ ուզեն ինչքան ուզեն այդ ընկերության հաշվին`իրենց իքնաթիռներով, դա ավիաընկերություների համար համարվում է լավ խորհրդանիշ, երբ երեխան ծնվում է ինքնաթիռում 
ես էլ աղբյուրը` ԱՀԱ

----------

Valentina (14.09.2010), Հայուհի (14.09.2010), Ձայնալար (29.09.2010)

----------


## Valentina

> Երեկ մի կին մոռացել է իր նորածին երեխային ինքնաթիռի զուգարանում
> Բախրեյն-Մանիլա թռիչք կատարող ինքնաթիռում գտնվող կինը ծննդաբերել է հենց ինքնաթիռի զուգարանում`ինչպես հայտնում է The Daily Telegraph-ը:Կինը թողել է երեխային աղբի  ամանում և հեռացել ինքնաթիռից հաջող վայրէջքից հետո:Ցավոք այն մարդիկ ,ովքեր ուղեկցում եին կնոջը չեն նկատել ոչ մի տարբերություն:Երեխային հայտնաբերել են օդանավակայանի աշխատողները,երբ ուշադրություն են դարձրել,որ աղբի ցելաֆոնում ինչ որ բան է շարժվում:Երեխային միանգամից փոխանցել են բժիշկներին, և ըստ նրանց գնահատականի նա չի տուժել:
> Ինքնաթիռի նստարաններից մեկի վրա հայնաբերել են արյան հետքեր, ինչը և թույլ էէ տվել քննիչներին հայտնաբերել նրա մորը:
> 
> Կարևորը  լավ ավարտա ունեցել և և երեխան չի տուժել:
> Երեխային անվանել են Ջորջ Ֆրենսիս Ավիաընկորության պատվին:
> ի դեպ ավելացնեմ , այն մարդիկ ովքեր ծնվում են ինքնաթիռում ստանում հատուկ տոմս թռիչքներ իրականացնելու համար երբ ուզեն ինչքան ուզեն այդ ընկերության հաշվին`իրենց իքնաթիռներով, դա ավիաընկերություների համար համարվում է լավ խորհրդանիշ, երբ երեխան ծնվում է ինքնաթիռում 
> ես էլ աղբյուրը` ԱՀԱ


  :Shok: 
բայց կարողա չի մոռացել,երևումա մտքին եղելա ետ մոռանալը

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:27 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:25 ----------

հաաաաա, "մոռացեեեեեել", պարզա

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Աֆրիկայում հայտնաբերվել է վարդագույն գետաձի*



Մյուս լուսանկարները՝ այստեղ

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.09.2010), einnA (29.09.2010), helium (29.09.2010), Lianik (29.09.2010), matlev (29.09.2010), Norton (29.09.2010), tikopx (29.09.2010), VisTolog (29.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (04.10.2010), Կաթիլ (29.09.2010), Հարդ (29.09.2010), Մանուլ (15.10.2010), ՆանՍ (12.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (29.09.2010)

----------


## SSS

Սա տեսել եք ?   :Sad: 




> Սկեսուրն ու ամուսինը ծեծել են կնոջը, հետո գլորել աստիճաններից ցած ու խոշտանգված մարմինը քարշ տվել տուն (վիդեո)
> Հոկտեմբեր 04, 2010 | 09:05 
> 
> «Քրոջս ծեծելով սպանել են իր ամուսինն ու սկեսուրը, իսկ ոստիկանությունն ամեն ինչ անում է, որ ծածկադմբոց անի ու մեղավորները չպատժվեն»,-NEWS.am-ի թղթակցի հետ զրույցում պնդեց հոկտեմբերի 1-ին «Էրեբունի» բժշկական կենտրոնում մահացած 20-ամյա Զարուհի Պետրոսյանի քույրը՝ Հասմիկ Պետրոսյանը: Նա մի զարհուրելի պատմություն պատմեց իր վաղամեռիկ քրոջ ամուսնական կյանքի մասին, ինչից պարզ դարձավ, որ 20-ամյա կինը մշտապես ծեծվել, նվաստացվել ու  խոշտանգվել է սկեսրոջ ու ամուսնու կողմից, իսկ պատճառը եղել է...փողը:
> 
> «Քույրս ամուսնացել է 2008-ի մարտին եւ հենց սկզբից նրա ու ամուսնու ընտանիքի անդամների հարաբերությունները լավ չէին. քրոջս անընդհատ ծեծում էին, այն աստիճան, որ քիթ ու բերանից արյուն էր գնում, ուշաթափվում ու ընկնում էր գետնին: Մի քանի անգամ եկել է իմ ու ամուսնուս տուն, մեջքն ամբողջովին կապտուկների մեջ: Հարցրել ենք՝ ի՞նչ է եղել, ասել է՝ կեսուրս է ժարովնիկով խփել մեջքիս»,-պատմում է Հասմիկը: Նրա խոսքով՝ քրոջն անընդհատ ծեծել են, պահանջելով, որ զանգի ու հարազատներից, մասնավորապես՝ քրոջ ամուսնու ընտանիքի անդամներից փող պահանջի՝ մեքենա գնելու համար:
> 
> «Քույրս, որպես երկկողմանի ծնողազուրկ, ամեն ամիս 70 հազար դրամ փող էր ստանում, եւ նաեւ կրթաթոշակ: Քանի որ ամուսինը սովորում էր Մասիսի քոլեջում որպես, այսպես ասած՝ «դզող-փչող», քույրս իր չորս ամսվա փողը հավաքել էր, որ ամուսնու ատեստատը վերցնեին: Բայց ամուսինը քրոջիցս թաքուն փողը տարել, մեքենա էր բերել ու անընդհատ ծեծում ու ստիպում էր, թե հարազատներիցդ փող ուզի, որ մեքենայի մնացած փողը տանք: Ու այդ ամեն ինչն իմ աչքի առաջ էր տեղի ունենում: Քրոջս ծեծում էին նույնիսկ հղի ժամանակ»,-հուզված պատմում էր Հասմիկը: Նա ասաց, որ մի քանի անգամ դիմել են Մասիսի ոստիկանություն, եւ Զարուհու ամուսինը՝ Յանիս Սարկիսովը, անգամ գրություն է տվել, որ եթե փորձի կնոջը նորից ծեծել, պատասխանատվության է ենթարկվելու:
> 
> ...


news.am

----------

Smokie (15.10.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Սարսափելի ա... խոսքեր չունեմ...  :Sad:

----------


## SSS

> 20-ամյա կնոջը ծեծի ենթարկած եւ մահվան հասցրած ամուսինը ձերբակալվել է 
> Հոկտեմբեր 04, 2010 | 14:58 
> 
> «Էրեբունի» բժշկական կենտրոնում հոկտեմբերի 1-ին մահացած 20-ամյա Զարուհի Պետրոսյանի մահվան փաստի առթիվ հարուցվել է քրեական գործ: Այս մասին NEWS.am-ին հայտնեցին ոստիկանության լրատվական ծառայությունից, հավելելով, որ Զարուհի Պետրոսյանին մահվան է հասցրել ամուսինը՝ Յանիս Սարկիսովը` դաժանաբար ծեծելով կնոջը: Յանիս Սարկիսովն այժմ ձերբակալված է: Ոստիկանությունից հայտնեցին նաեւ, որ նախաքննությունն ավարտվել է, դեպքը բացահայտվել է եւ այդ մասին համապատասխան տեղեկատվությունը մոտ մեկ ժամից  կտեղադրվի ոստիկանության կայքում:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ սեպտեմբերի 30-ին, ժամը 20.00-ին, հիվանդանոցից ոստիկանության Մասիսի բաժնում հաղորդում է ստացվել, որ «գանգուղեղի հեմատոմա, աջ ձեռքի 2-րդ մատի միջին ֆալանգի փակ կոտրվածք` առանց տեղաշարժի, եւ մարմնի տարբեր շրջանների արյունազեղումներ» ախտորոշմամբ իրենց մոտ է ընդունվել 20-ամյա Զարուհի Պետրոսյանը: Նույն օրը, Զարուհի Պետրոսյանը տեղափոխվել էր «Էրեբունի» բժշկական կենտրոն, որտեղ հոկտեմբերի 1-ին, ժամը 3-ին մահացել էր: Ըստ Հայաստանի ոստիկանության՝ 20-ամյա աղջիկը հիվանդանոցում հայտնել է, որ գլխապտույտի հետեւանքով վայր է ընկել, մինչդեռ, ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտնել էին Պետրոսյանի հարազատները, նրան օրեր շարունակ դաժան ծեծի էին ենթարկել ամուսինն ու սկեսուրը:






> Սկեսուրը հրաժարվել է ընդունել տղայի կողմից ծեծված ու մահացած հարսի դին. նա ասել է՝ «Ճիշտ ենք արել, որ ծեծել ենք»
> Հոկտեմբեր 04, 2010 | 15:28 
> 
> «Էրեբունի» բժշկական կենտրոնում հոկտեմբերի 1-ին ամուսնու եւ սկեսուրի ծեծից մահացած Զարուհի Պետրոսյանի հուղարկավորությունը տեղի կունենա վաղը` հոկտեմբերի 5-ին, Աբովյան քաղաքում, իսկ այսօր երեկոյան տեղի կունենա նրա հոգեհանգստի արարողությունը: Այս մասին NEWS.am-ի թղթակցին ասաց Բյուրեղավանի «Խնամքի եւ պաշտպանության» կենտրոնի տնօրեն Գայանե Մարգարյանը: (Այս կենտրոնի սանն է եղել Զարուհի Պետրոսյանը):
> 
> Զարուհու դին տեղափոխվելու է նրա քրոջ՝ Հասմիկ Պետրոսյանի ամուսնու բնակարան: Ինչպես ասաց Գայանե Մարգարյանը՝ Զարուհու Պետրոսյանի սկեսուրը՝ Լիլիան, չի համաձայնել, որ իր հարսի թաղման հետ կապված արարողությունները տեղի ունենան այն տանը, ուր նա հարս է գնացել: Նա նույնիսկ հայտարարել է, թե «մենք ճիշտ ենք, լավ ենք արել, որ ծեծել ենք»:
> 
> Ի դեպ, առայժմ հայտնի չէ, թե որտեղ է Զարուհու մեկուկես տարեկան դուստրը: Ըստ նախնական տեղեկությունների՝ երեխան այժմ իր հոր ազգականներից մեկի տանն է:   
> 
> ...


news.am

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ժող, վատ եմ  :Sad: (( Կարող ենք մի բան անել՞

հ.գ. եկեք գնանք էդ տղային ու մորը վառենք, էլի... խնդրում եմ  :Cray:

----------

Rammstein (15.10.2010), VisTolog (04.10.2010), Հայուհի (04.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.10.2010), ՆանՍ (12.10.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Սեպտեմբերի 30-ին, ժամը 20.00-ին, հիվանդանոցից ոստիկանության Մասիսի բաժնում հաղորդում էր ստացվել, որ ՙգանգուղեղի հեմատոմա, աջ ձեռքի 2-րդ մատի միջին ֆալանգի փակ կոտրվածք` առանց տեղաշարժի, և մարմնի տարբեր շրջանների արնազեղումներ՚ ախտորոշմամբ իրենց մոտ էր ընդունվել 1990 թ. ծնված Զարուհի Պետրոսյանը: Նա հիվանդանոցում հայտնել էր, որ գլխապտույտի հետևանքով վայր է ընկել: 
Նույն օրը, Զարուհի Պետրոսյանը տեղափոխվել էր ՙԷրեբունի՚ Բ/Կ, որտեղ հոկտեմբերի 1-ին, ժամը 03.00-ին մահացել էր:
Ոստիկանության Արարատի մարզային վարչության ծառայողները պարզել են, որ սեպտեմբերի 30-ին Զ.Պետրոսյանին իր բնակարանում ծեծի է ենթարկել ամուսինը` 1980 թ. ծ. Յանիս Ս.-ն:
Յանիս Ս.-ն ձերբակալված է:
Կատարվում է նախաքննություն:

police.am

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:42 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:41 ----------

Իսկ տեսանյութում ասում են ժամը 2ին: :Xeloq:

----------

SSS (05.10.2010), Ապե Ջան (05.10.2010), Հայուհի (04.10.2010), Ֆրեյա (04.10.2010)

----------


## Հայուհի

> Սեպտեմբերի 30-ին, ժամը 20.00-ին, հիվանդանոցից ոստիկանության Մասիսի բաժնում հաղորդում էր ստացվել, որ ՙգանգուղեղի հեմատոմա, աջ ձեռքի 2-րդ մատի միջին ֆալանգի փակ կոտրվածք` առանց տեղաշարժի, և մարմնի տարբեր շրջանների արնազեղումներ՚ ախտորոշմամբ իրենց մոտ էր ընդունվել 1990 թ. ծնված Զարուհի Պետրոսյանը: Նա հիվանդանոցում հայտնել էր, որ գլխապտույտի հետևանքով վայր է ընկել: 
> Նույն օրը, Զարուհի Պետրոսյանը տեղափոխվել էր ՙԷրեբունի՚ Բ/Կ, որտեղ հոկտեմբերի 1-ին, ժամը 03.00-ին մահացել էր:
> Ոստիկանության Արարատի մարզային վարչության ծառայողները պարզել են, որ սեպտեմբերի 30-ին Զ.Պետրոսյանին իր բնակարանում ծեծի է ենթարկել ամուսինը` 1980 թ. ծ. Յանիս Ս.-ն:
> Յանիս Ս.-ն ձերբակալված է:
> Կատարվում է նախաքննություն:
> 
> police.am
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:42 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:41 ----------
> ...


Մասիսում ինչ-որ պապիկի էլ են մինչև մահ ծեծել ու թալանել, բայց ստույգ չի, ուղղակի ասեկոսեներ են... :Xeloq:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ահավոր ա... Անընդհատ փորձում եմ մտածել, որ գուցե ամեն ինչ նենց չի եղել, ոնց որ ներկայացնում են, գուցե թերթերը խաբում են, հորինում են, անգղների նման հավաքվել ու խրախճում են դիակի վրա... Բայց գիտեմ՝ ներքուստ ուղղակի ինձ համար նողկալի ա էն միտքը, որ էդ ճիշտ ա: Որ հնարավոր ա՝ մարշուտկի կամ վերելակի մեջ էդ կարգի բ-ի ծնունդ ա եղել կողքս, ու ես չեմ իմացել: Նողկալի ա, որ իրանք ուղղակի կան: Սենց պահերին ուզում ես հավատալ, որ ինչ-որ տեղ, այնուամենայնիվ, դժոխքը կա, սպասում ա, ու որ շատ չի մնացել սպասելուն:

----------

Jarre (05.10.2010), Life (04.10.2010), Rammstein (15.10.2010), SSS (05.10.2010), Tig (05.10.2010), VisTolog (04.10.2010), Արևածագ (04.10.2010), Դատարկություն (05.10.2010), Ինչուիկ (05.10.2010), Հայուհի (04.10.2010), Ձայնալար (04.10.2010), Մանուլ (15.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.10.2010), ՆանՍ (12.10.2010), Ներսես_AM (04.10.2010), Ֆրեյա (05.10.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Ու ինչպես միշտ առիթը բաց չեն թողնում (հարազատները դեռ հասկանալի է, պանիկայի մեջ են, մերձավորին են կորցրել և այլն, վախենում են մի բան էնպես չլինի, բայց լրատվամիջոցնե՞րը) հետաքննության/նախաքննության մարմիններին սևացնելու: Ասա, թե քննիչին կամ ոստիկանության աշխատակցին հազար տարի պետք ա (մանավանդ էս) գործի մեջ ինչ-որ բան էնպես չանելը կամ իրար խառնելը:

----------


## Lianik

> 2010թ. հոկտեմբերի 5-ի առավոտյան ֆրանսիական Բանյո քաղաքի քաղաքապետարանի պատվիակությունը` քաղաքապետի տեղակալ Յասմին Բուջենահի գլխավորությամբ մշակութի ղեկավար Պատրիկ Ալեքսանյանը, քաղաքացիության սպա Աիշա Մութաուկիլը, խորհրդի անդամ Թիեղի Լըֆղեն, Կայուն զարգացման դեպարտամենտի ղեկավար Բեսոն Ժոն Մաղկը,   Բանյոի ներկայացուցիչ տիկին Ղիվիեղը, Լոռու մարզպետի տեղակալ Աղվան Վարդերեսյանը և Վանաձորի քաղաքապետարանի ներկայացուցիչ Սուրեն Կարապետյանն այցելեցին ՀՍԻԿ կրթամշակութային կենտրոն:


Շարունակությունը http://voskemijin.ucoz.org/

----------


## Jarre

Ամոթ չի՞, արա.... (սկի չգիտեմ էլ ինչ սմայլիկ դնեմ)

*Չեմպիոնի արձանը վաճառել են 18 հազար դրամով*
Ալբերտ Ազարյանի անվան մարմնամարզության մասնագիտացված դպրոցի մուտքի մոտ կրկին փակցվել է մարմնամարզության բազմակի եւ օլիմպիական եռակի չեմպիոն Ալբերտ Ազարյանի բրոնզե արձանիկը:

Հիշեցնենք, որ հոկտեմբերի 4-ին մարզադպրոցի մուտքի մոտից անհայտ անձինք գողացել էին չեմպիոնի բրոնզե արձանիկը: 

Այն չեմպիոնին վերադարձրել է գունավոր մետաղների ընդունման կետի մի աշխատակից:

«Այդ մարդ չցանկացավ ներկայանալ, ոչ էլ ասաց, թե ով է իրեն վաճառել արձանիկը: Միայն պատմեց, որ այն գնելուց հետո անմիջապես չի հալեցրել, իսկ երբ լսել է լուրը, որ դա իմ արձանիկն է` որոշել է անհապաղ վերադարձնել»,-«Ա1+»-ին պատմեց Ալբերտ Ազարյանը:

Մարզադպրոցում արձանիկը լվացել են, փայլեցրել եւ տեղադրել նախկին տեղում:

Նշենք, որ գողերը արձանիկը գունավոր մետաղների ընդունման կետում վաճառել են 18 հազար դրամով: Ըստ Ալբերտ Ազարյանի` վերադարձնողը ցանկացել է անհայտ մնալ եւ անհարիր է համարել չեմպիոնից փոխհատուցում վերցնելը: «Ուղղակի ասաց, որ շատ է հարգում ինձ եւ ամաչում է մեր համաքաղաքացիների նման արարքից»,- ասաց Ալբերտ Ազարյանը:

Աղբյուր՝ *A1+*

ՀԳ՝ հալալ ա, էտ աշխատակցին

----------

einnA (12.10.2010), Norton (12.10.2010), VisTolog (12.10.2010), Արևածագ (12.10.2010), Դատարկություն (15.10.2010), Հարդ (12.10.2010), Մանուլ (15.10.2010), ՆանՍ (12.10.2010)

----------


## Lianik

> Առաջիկա ձմեռն ամենացուրտը կլինի վերջին 1000 տարումՕդերևութաբանները կանխատեսում են, որ գալիք ձմեռը կարող է ամենադաժանը լինել վերջին հազարամյակում։ 
> Նրանց կարծիքով՝ Գոիֆսթրիմ հոսանքի ջերմությունը կմարի և կդադարի Եվրոպան պաշտպանել արկտիկական սառնամանիքից. վերջին մի քանի տարում նրա արագությունը կրկնակի նվազել է, և պաղեցումն արդեն նկատվում է Սկանդինավիայում։ Օդի սառը զանգված կլինի ողջ Եվրասիա մայրցամաքում։ 
> Փորձագետների տվյալներով՝ Գոլֆսթրիմ տաք հոսանքի թուլացումը, հնարավոր է, կապված է ապրիլին Մեքսիկական ծովածոցում տեղի ունեցած նավթի հարթակի վթարի հետ։ 
> Միաժամանակ, ՆԱՍԱ-ի տվյալներով վերջին 18 տարում Գոլֆսթրիմն ավելի տաք ու հզոր է դարձել։ Փոխանցում է 7օր.ամ կայքը:


աղբյուր http://www.yerevaklur.am/full_news.php?id=14425

սառելու ենք  :Sad:

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Ավանդական մաֆիան կնախանձեր հայ-ամերիկյան այդ խմբավորմանը, գտնում է ԱՄՆ դաշնային դատախազը*
14 հոկտեմբերի 2010 - 11:38 AMT 06:38 GMT PanARMENIAN.Net




> Չորեքշաբթի վաղ առավոտյան Նյու Յորքում ու Լոս Անջելեսում ձերբակալվել են հանցավոր սինդիկատի շուրջ 40 անդամներ, որի կորիղը կազմում էին Հայաստանից ներգաղթյալները և այդ երկրի քաղաքացիները: Նրանց մեղադրնք է ներկայացվել հազարավոր բժիշկների ու հաճախորդների անձնական տվյալները գողանալու համար, որոնք հանցագործներն օգտագործում էին «Մեդիքեյր» համակարգից միլիոններ կորզելու համար: Այդ մասին Նյու Յորքում կայացած մամլո ասուլիսում հայտարարել է դաշնային դատախազ Պրիտ Բհարարան: Բացի այդ, մեղադրանքներ են ներկայացվել նաև Օհայո, Նյու Մեքսկիո և Ջորջիա նահանգներում:
> 
> Ըստ դատախազի, խոսքը գնում է պատմության մեջ խոշորագույն խարդախության մասին տարեցներին բժշկական օգնության տրամադրման դաշնային ծրագրի սխեմայում: Մեղադրյալները, օգտագործխելով տվյալները, 118 ֆիկտիվ կլինիկա են բացել ԱՄՆ 25 նահանգներում: Նրանք վճարման են ներկայացրել 100 մլն դոլար ընդհանուր գումարի հաշիվներ բժշկական ծառայությունների դիմաց, որոնք ոչ ոք չի տրամադրել: Հանցագործները կարողացել են 35 մլն դոլար ստանալ մինչ ձերբակալությունը: Ըստ Նյու Յորքի ոստիկանության պետ Ռեյմոնդ Քելլիի, Նյու Յորքում խմբավորման ղեկավարումն իրականացվում էր մի փոքր գրասենյակից: Բհարարան համեմատել է այդ խմբավորումը «դասական «Կոզա նոստրայի» հետ՝ հավելելով, սակայն, որ «ապօրինի եկամուտների, աշխարհագրական ընդգրկմամբ և հավակնությունների տեսակետից, ավանդական մաֆիան կարող է նախանձել այդ հայ-ամերիկյան խմբավորմանը»:
> 
> Խմբավորման ղեկավարն օրենքով գող Արմեն Ղազարյանն էր Պզո մականունով: Անմիջական ղեկավարությունն իրականացնում էին Դավիթ Միրզոյանը Լոս Անջելեսում և Ռոբերտ Թերջանյանը Նյու Յորքում, գրում է VOA News-ը:


http://www.panarmenian.net/arm/world...A1%D5%A6%D5%A8

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20101014/..._newyork_crime
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE69C67620101013

----------

Chuk (15.10.2010), davidus (15.10.2010), Jarre (16.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (15.10.2010), Շինարար (15.10.2010)

----------


## Askalaf

> ...Իսկ ֆուտբոլային դիվանագիտությունը ինչպես ծառայել, այնպես էլ ծառայում է իր նպատակին, եւ պրոցեսի մասնակիցներից յուրաքանչյուրը իր բաժին օգուտը ստացել է. Ռուսաստանը ծառայություն է մատուցել ԱՄՆ-ին եւ Թուրքիային եւ սրա դիմաց այլ ծառայություններ ստացել, Սերժ Սարգսյանը Օբամայի-*բանի հետ* նկարվելու եւ CNN-Եվրանյուզով ցուցադրվելու առիթ է ստացել, Թուրքիան հաջողությամբ քիթը խոթել է ԼՂ հարցի կարգավորման բանակցային գործընթաց, Բարաք Օբաման էլ` արդեն ասացինք...
> 
> Ն.Փ.
> Աղբյուր


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  Էս մեր Նիկոլը լռիվ դեմքա է։

----------

Freeman (15.10.2010), V!k (15.10.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Առաջիկա ձմեռն ամենացուրտը կլինի վերջին 1000 տարում


Ամեն տարի լսում ենք, «էս ձմեռ ամենացուրտ ձմեռնա լինելու» տենցել չստեսանք էդ ցուրտ ձմեռները  :Jpit:

----------

VisTolog (15.10.2010), Ձայնալար (15.10.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

*Ավտոտեսուչը փրկվել է գայլերի ոհմակից` օրինախախտի ավտոմեքենայի մեջ փակվելով (վիդեո)
*
_ՀՈԿՏԵՄԲԵՐ 15, 2010_

Ուշագրավ իրադարձություն է տեղի ունեցել Ռոստովն ու Տագանրոգը միացնող M-23 մայրուղու վրա: Տեսահսկման համար տեղադրված խցիկներն արձանագրել են, թե ինչպես է ճանապարհային ոստիկանը փրկվում երթեւեկելի մասում հանկարծակի հայտնված գայլերի ոհմակից` իր կողմից կանգնեցված մեքենայի մեջ փակվելով: «Սերյոգա, գայլերը»,- հնչում է գործընկերոջ ճիչը, եւ ոստիկանը դողացող ձեռքերով բացում է մեքենայի հետեւի դուռը եւ թռնում ներս` հազիվ ազատվելով «հետապնդողներից»: Որպես շնորհակալություն ոստիկանը չի տուգանում օրինախախտին:

Լեգենդի համաձայն, միջադեպը նկարահանել են երկու տեսախցիկներ` արտաքին դիտարկման եւ տեսաարձանագրիչ, որը տեղադրված է եղել հենց ավտոմեքենայում: Այնինչ ուշադիր դիտողներն անմիջապես նկատել են, որ հոլովակը սարքված է. արտաքին տեսախցիկի արձանագրած կադրերում տեսուչը բավական կտրուկ կերպով բացում է դուռը ձախ ձեռքով, իսկ տեսաարձանագրիչի կադրերում նա ձգում է բռնակն աջ ձեռքով: Կային եւ մի քանի այլ մանր չհամընկնումներ: Կան ենթադրողներ, որ սա քիչ հայտնի ֆիլմից վերցված կադրեր են, եւ ոմն մեկը որոշել է դրանք «վերանկարահանել»` Ճանապարհային ոստիկանությանը ծաղրելու նպատակով: Ուշագրավ է, որ այս լուրը, հայտնվելուց ժամեր անց, անհետացել է բոլոր լրատվական ծառայությունների կայքերից, իսկ Ռուսաստանի ՆԳՆ-ն հանդես է եկել պաշտոնական հերքումով:

«Ուշադիր դիտելու դեպքում նկատելի է, որ մայրուղու անվան մեջ M տառը լողում է, բացի այդ մենք նման աշխատակից չունենք, չունենք նույնիսկ նման մայրուղի,- մեկնաբանել է Ճանապարհային ոստիկանության լրատվական ծառայության աշխատակիցներից մեկը,- այսպիսի դեպքերում ոստիկանները պարտավոր են միանգամից զեկուցել, որ այլ մարդիկ չտուժեն: Հնարավոր է նման դեպք եղել է, սակայն ոչ Ռոստովի շրջանում»:

hraparak.am

----------

Jarre (15.10.2010), Smokie (15.10.2010), Valentina (15.10.2010), Արևածագ (15.10.2010), ՆանՍ (19.10.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> *Ավանդական մաֆիան կնախանձեր հայ-ամերիկյան այդ խմբավորմանը, գտնում է ԱՄՆ դաշնային դատախազը*


Էդ սայթերից մեկի քոմենթներից.




> hey people, please don't ever talk about or think of ALL the Armenians like these junk. These Armenians from former Soviet or ARMENIA are just ruining and destroying our reputation. They should be wiped out from the face of the world for playing with the dignity & pride of the other Armenians. They (the trash from Armenia) have also started to change their last names not to be recognized. I hate them, they deserve to be deported. Jailed? they r proud to be jailed and boast about it too. shame on them, I, an Armenian, hate to be called one and never trust to go to stores or clinics, even lawyers who are from ARMENIA.


Թարգմանություն.




> Ժող, խնդրում եմ՝ երբեք մի նենց ասեք կամ նենց մտածեք, իբր ԲՈԼՈՐ հայերը էդ անասունների նման են: Նախկին Սովետի կամ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ էդ հայերը ուղղակի փչացնում ու կործանում են մեր հեղինակությունը: Դրանց պետք ա աշխարհի երեսից ջնջել՝ ուրիշ հայերի պատվի ու արժանապատվության հետ խաղալու համար: Դրանք (Հայաստանի զիբիլը) նաև սկսել են իրենց ազգանունները փոխել, որ ոչ ոք չճանաչի: Ես ատում եմ դրանց, դրանք դեպորտի են արժանի: Բա՞նտ: Դրանք հպատրանում են, որ բանտ են ընկնում, գլուխ են գովում դրանով: Ամոթ դրանց. ես՝ հայս, ատում եմ, որ հայ եմ կոչվում, ու երբեք չեմ գնում էն խանութները, էն հիվանդանոցները, նույնիսկ էն փաստաբանների մոտ, ովքեր ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻՑ են:

----------

Freeman (15.10.2010), Jarre (16.10.2010), VisTolog (15.10.2010), Հարդ (15.10.2010)

----------


## Shah

Ադրբեջանում տարածվել է հակահայկական ֆաշիզմ

----------

davidus (17.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Ադրբեջանում տարածվել է հակահայկական ֆաշիզմ


թույլ չէր...  :Think:

----------


## Askalaf

> *Ավանդական մաֆիան կնախանձեր հայ-ամերիկյան այդ խմբավորմանը, գտնում է ԱՄՆ դաշնային դատախազը*
> 14 հոկտեմբերի 2010 - 11:38 AMT 06:38 GMT PanARMENIAN.Net


Իսկ գիտեք թե ինչից են սկսել կասկածել որ ինչ որ բան այն չէ։
Ուրեմն սրանք սկզբից ամեն ինչ հաշվարկած են արել, բայց հետո որ չեն բռնվել, էնքան են արխաինացել, որ սկսել են ակնհայտ կեղծ տեղեկանքներ ներկայացնել, օրինակ՝ իբր լարինգոլոգը հղի կնոջը USG  է արել, կամ ասենք դերմատոլոգը սրտային հիվանդին ստուգումներա արել, կամ հոգեբույժը խիրուրգի պացիենտա ընդունել  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Ձայնալար (18.10.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ասա վախտ եք գտել կայֆավատ ըլնելու՝ լավն ենք էլի, լավը  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ասա վախտ եք գտել կայֆավատ ըլնելու՝ լավն ենք էլի, լավը


Ըստ որոշ աղբյուրների՝ «եկամուտների» մի մասը ուղիղ գծով գնալիս է եղել դեպի ամենայն հայոց եղբայր Սաշիկի գրպանը:

----------


## Արևածագ

> Ասա վախտ եք գտել կայֆավատ ըլնելու՝ լավն ենք էլի, լավը


 Իհարկե լավն ենք:  :Jpit:  Եթե գողանալ՝ուրեմն միլիոն, «համբուրե՞լ»՝ միայն թագուհուն: :Ok:

----------

Դեկադա (19.10.2010), ՆանՍ (19.10.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ըստ որոշ աղբյուրների՝ «եկամուտների» մի մասը ուղիղ գծով գնալիս է եղել դեպի ամենայն հայոց եղբայր Սաշիկի գրպանը:


Չեմ հավատում՝ ինքը էդքան չկա իմ կարծիքով: Իրա փողերը հազիվ մեր բյուջեից գնան՝ ուղիղ գծով:

----------


## VisTolog

> 20-ամյա կնոջը ծեծի ենթարկած եւ մահվան հասցրած ամուսինը ձերբակալվել է 
> Հոկտեմբեր 04, 2010 | 14:58 
> 
> «Էրեբունի» բժշկական կենտրոնում հոկտեմբերի 1-ին մահացած 20-ամյա Զարուհի Պետրոսյանի մահվան փաստի առթիվ հարուցվել է քրեական գործ: Այս մասին NEWS.am-ին հայտնեցին ոստիկանության լրատվական ծառայությունից, հավելելով, որ Զարուհի Պետրոսյանին մահվան է հասցրել ամուսինը՝ Յանիս Սարկիսովը` դաժանաբար ծեծելով կնոջը: Յանիս Սարկիսովն այժմ ձերբակալված է: Ոստիկանությունից հայտնեցին նաեւ, որ նախաքննությունն ավարտվել է, դեպքը բացահայտվել է եւ այդ մասին համապատասխան տեղեկատվությունը մոտ մեկ ժամից կտեղադրվի ոստիկանության կայքում:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ սեպտեմբերի 30-ին, ժամը 20.00-ին, հիվանդանոցից ոստիկանության Մասիսի բաժնում հաղորդում է ստացվել, որ «գանգուղեղի հեմատոմա, աջ ձեռքի 2-րդ մատի միջին ֆալանգի փակ կոտրվածք` առանց տեղաշարժի, եւ մարմնի տարբեր շրջանների արյունազեղումներ» ախտորոշմամբ իրենց մոտ է ընդունվել 20-ամյա Զարուհի Պետրոսյանը: Նույն օրը, Զարուհի Պետրոսյանը տեղափոխվել էր «Էրեբունի» բժշկական կենտրոն, որտեղ հոկտեմբերի 1-ին, ժամը 3-ին մահացել էր: Ըստ Հայաստանի ոստիկանության՝ 20-ամյա աղջիկը հիվանդանոցում հայտնել է, որ գլխապտույտի հետեւանքով վայր է ընկել, մինչդեռ, ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտնել էին Պետրոսյանի հարազատները, նրան օրեր շարունակ դաժան ծեծի էին ենթարկել ամուսինն ու սկեսուրը:
> 
> Սկեսուրը հրաժարվել է ընդունել տղայի կողմից ծեծված ու մահացած հարսի դին. նա ասել է՝ «Ճիշտ ենք արել, որ ծեծել ենք»
> Հոկտեմբեր 04, 2010 | 15:28 
> ...



*Ամուսնու ու սկեսուրի ծեծից մահացած 20-ամյա աղջկա դեպքի կապակցությամբ ստորագրահավաք է սկսվել*

 Հոկտեմբեր 19, 2010 | 13:16 
Այս տարվա հոկտեմբերի 1-ին Մասիս քաղաքում ամուսնու ու սկեսուրի կողմից բազմաթիվ խոշտանգումների ու ծեծի արդյունքում մահացած Զարուհի Պետրոսյանի դեպքի կապակցությամբ ստեղծվել է հասարակական կազմակերպությունների նախաձեռնող խումբ, որը հասարակական հնչեղություն կտա այս դեպքին, հետամուտ կլինի քրեական գործի ընթացքին եւ արդարացի դատավճռի ընդունմանը:

Բացի այդ, դեպքի կապակցությամբ կազմակերպվել է «Հայաստանը պետք է ընդունի Ընտանեկան Բռնության մասին օրենքը» ստորագրահավաք:

Հիշեցնենք, որ NEWS.am-ը մանրամասնորեն լուսաբանել էր այդ դեպքը, խոսել սպանված Զարուհի Պետրոսյանի քրոջ հետ: Ըստ վերջինիս, (http://news.am/arm/news/33022.html)`  Զարուհու ամուսինն ու սկեսուրը աղջկան ծեծի ենթարկելիս կոտրել են նրա մատները, որպեսզի նա չահազանգի համապատասխան մարմիններ, այնուհետեւ գլորել են նրան աստիճաններից` իրենց սոսկալի արարքները քողարկելու նպատակով:

Այժմ Զարուհի Պետրոսյանի ամուսինը` Յանիս Սարկիսովը, ձերբակալված է: Հարուցվել է քրեական գործ ՀՀ ՔՕ 112 հոդվածի 2-րդ մասի 4-րդ կետով` առանձին դաժանությամբ առողջությանը ծանր վնաս պատճառելու մեղադրանքով:

«Մեր լռությունը հաստատում է նման դեպքերի բնականոն լինելը հայ հասարակությունում եւ  թույլ է տալիս, որ դրանք կրկնվեն: Ուստի, այժմ ավելի քան երբեւէ, անհրաժեշտ է բարձրացնել բոլոր հասարակական, միջազգային կազմակերպությունների եւ կառույցների, մամուլի եւ հասարակության զգոնությունն ու պատրաստակամությունը` ապահովելու այս դեպքի հետաքննության եւ դատավարության հրապարակայնությունը:

Նման չարագործները պետք է գտնեն իրենց արժանի պատիժը եւ դատապարտվեն օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ, քանզի անպատժելիությունը առիթ կհանդիսանա մյուսների համար»,- ասված է «Հասարակություն Առանց Բռնության» ՀԿ-ի,  «Կանանց Իրավունքների Կենտրոն» ՀԿ-ի տարածած հայտարարության մեջ:

Հայտարարության հեղինակները կոչ են անում միանալ ստորագրահավաքին հետեւյալ հասցեով`

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/arm...tic-abuse-law/

«Կոչ ենք անում  բոլոր ցանկացողներին միանալ նախաձեռնող խմբին, քանզի միայն միացյալ ուժերով մենք կարող ենք հասնել մեր նպատակին: Ձեր արձագանքները եւ առաջարկությունները կարող եք ուղարկել նախաձեռնող խմբին  մինչեւ հոկտեմբերի 27-ը հետեւյալ էլեկտրոնային հասցեներով` anna.nik.swv@gmail.com, info@wrcorg.am»:

P.S.  Դեպքի մանրամասների հետ կարող եք ծանոթանալ հետեւյալ էլեկտրոնային հրապարակումներից`

http://news.am/arm/news/33022.html -Հոկտեմբեր 04, 2010 | 09:05
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVUBPD2gdQY
http://news.am/arm/news/33152.html, - Հոկտեմբեր 04, 2010 | 15:28
http://news.am/arm/news/33490.html -  Հոկտեմբեր 06, 2010 | 15:56

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> «Մեր լռությունը հաստատում է նման դեպքերի բնականոն լինելը հայ հասարակությունում եւ  թույլ է տալիս, որ դրանք կրկնվեն: Ուստի, այժմ ավելի քան երբեւէ, անհրաժեշտ է բարձրացնել բոլոր հասարակական, միջազգային կազմակերպությունների եւ կառույցների, մամուլի եւ հասարակության զգոնությունն ու պատրաստակամությունը` ապահովելու այս դեպքի հետաքննության եւ դատավարության հրապարակայնությունը:
> 
> Նման չարագործները պետք է գտնեն իրենց արժանի պատիժը եւ դատապարտվեն օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ, քանզի անպատժելիությունը առիթ կհանդիսանա մյուսների համար»,- ասված է «Հասարակություն Առանց Բռնության» ՀԿ-ի,  «Կանանց Իրավունքների Կենտրոն» ՀԿ-ի տարածած հայտարարության մեջ:
> 
> Հայտարարության հեղինակները կոչ են անում միանալ ստորագրահավաքին հետեւյալ հասցեով`
> 
> http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/arm...tic-abuse-law/
> 
> «Կոչ ենք անում  բոլոր ցանկացողներին միանալ նախաձեռնող խմբին, քանզի միայն միացյալ ուժերով մենք կարող ենք հասնել մեր նպատակին: Ձեր արձագանքները եւ առաջարկությունները կարող եք ուղարկել նախաձեռնող խմբին  մինչեւ հոկտեմբերի 27-ը հետեւյալ էլեկտրոնային հասցեներով` anna.nik.swv@gmail.com, info@wrcorg.am»:


Տո լավ էէէ՜.... Լավ ա զարթնեցին... Բա ուր էին, երբ էդ աղջկան սպանում էր... Մարդուն մի քանի տարի ծեծի ա ենթարկել ու ոչ ոք չի իմացե՞լ... Հարևաններն էլ ոչինչ չեն իմացել՞

Ուղղակի ստեղ երևում ա մարդկանց երկերեսանիությունը ու իրենց համար ցանկացած գործում օգուտ քաղելու ցանկությունը... Ում ա պետք հիմա արդարությունը, ավելի լավ էր շուտ աղմուկ բարձրացնեին, որ էդ աղջիկը ողջ մնար...

Իսկ ամենաանհասկանալին իմ համար քույրն ա... Փաստացի, ոչինչ չի արել քրոջը փրկելու համար, ամեն ինչ իմանալով հանդերձ...

----------

Smokie (20.10.2010), VisTolog (20.10.2010), Դեկադա (20.10.2010), ՆանՍ (20.10.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Տո լավ էէէ՜.... Լավ ա զարթնեցին... Բա ուր էին, երբ էդ աղջկան սպանում էր... Մարդուն մի քանի տարի ծեծի ա ենթարկել ու ոչ ոք չի իմացե՞լ... Հարևաններն էլ ոչինչ չեն իմացել՞
> 
> Ուղղակի ստեղ երևում ա մարդկանց երկերեսանիությունը ու իրենց համար ցանկացած գործում օգուտ քաղելու ցանկությունը... Ում ա պետք հիմա արդարությունը, ավելի լավ էր շուտ աղմուկ բարձրացնեին, որ էդ աղջիկը ողջ մնար...
> 
> Իսկ ամենաանհասկանալին իմ համար քույրն ա... Փաստացի, ոչինչ չի արել քրոջը փրկելու համար, ամեն ինչ իմանալով հանդերձ...


Դե եթե նույնիսկ քույրը ձեն չի հանում էն մնացածից ինչ են պահանջում? Իսկ Հ/Կ-ներին էլ թեմայա պետք, որ սարքեն մատի փաթաթան ու նոր գրանտներ կպցնեն:

----------

davidus (20.10.2010), Արևածագ (20.10.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Դե եթե նույնիսկ քույրը ձեն չի հանում էն մնացածից ինչ են պահանջում? Իսկ Հ/Կ-ներին էլ թեմայա պետք, որ սարքեն մատի փաթաթան ու նոր գրանտներ կպցնեն:


 Չէ, հիմա քույրը խոսում է, բայց հետաքրքիր է, որ իմացել է, որ քրոջը ծեծում են ու թողել է որ վերադառնա, չի բողոքել, չեն փորձել ամուսնուն խելքի բերել, կամ ոստիկանություն դիմել...

Ու եթե ուշադրություն դարձրել եք նյութերում ասվում է, որ սպանված կինն էլ է խնդրել, որ "ամուսնուն չդատեն"...
Էստեղ մի ուրիշ հարց էլ կա: Հավանաբար ինքը՝ կինը, համարել է, որ դա նորմալ է եւ ինքը պետք է "ամուսնուն հնազանդ լինի" ու նրան դեմ ուղղված ոչինչ չանի... այդ պատճառով ինքն էլ ոստիկանություն չէր դիմի...

----------

Արևածագ (20.10.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Չէ, հիմա քույրը խոսում է, բայց հետաքրքիր է, որ իմացել է, որ քրոջը ծեծում են ու թողել է որ վերադառնա, չի բողոքել, չեն փորձել ամուսնուն խելքի բերել, կամ ոստիկանություն դիմել...
> 
> Ու եթե ուշադրություն դարձրել եք նյութերում ասվում է, որ սպանված կինն էլ է խնդրել, որ "ամուսնուն չդատեն"...
> Էստեղ մի ուրիշ հարց էլ կա: Հավանաբար ինքը՝ կինը, համարել է, որ դա նորմալ է եւ ինքը պետք է "ամուսնուն հնազանդ լինի" ու նրան դեմ ուղղված ոչինչ չանի... այդ պատճառով ինքն էլ ոստիկանություն չէր դիմի...


 Մի տեղ էլ նշվել էր, որ ամուսինը սպառնացել էր սպանել իրեն ու իր քրոջ ընտանիքին, եթե նա ոստիկանությանը դիմի: Դե դրանով էլ արդարացվումա կնոջ նման խնդրանքը:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Մի տեղ էլ նշվել էր, որ ամուսինը սպառնացել էր սպանել իրեն ու իր քրոջ ընտանիքին, եթե նա ոստիկանությանը դիմի: Դե դրանով էլ արդարացվումա կնոջ նման խնդրանքը:


Չեմ կարծում... Այս կնոջը միայն մի բան կարող էր արդարացնել. եթե ինքը սպաներ ամուսնուն: Հիմա կասեք՝ ինչ վայրենություն... Բայց եթե ընտրություն է կանգնում կենդանու /այսինքն՝ ապրող էակի/ առաջ՝ սպանել, թե սպանվել, պետք է ընտրի իրեն պաշտպանելը, իրեն փրկելը՝ թշնամու արյան գնով... 

Բայց մարդը /մանավանդ՝ կինը/ իր բնազդները կորցրել է գիտակից լինելու պատճառով: Նրան համոզել են, որ ինքը պետք է թույլ լինի, ինքն էլ դերից դուրս չի գալիս ու փոխանակ իրեն ու իր երեխային փրկի, երկու աննորմալ մոնստրերի ձեռքով գնում է...

Միջնադարում լինեինք՝ էդ երկուսին էլ ժողովուրդը տնից հանել-պատառ-պատառ էր արել: Լինչի դատաստան...

----------


## Հայկօ

> Միջնադարում լինեինք՝ էդ երկուսին էլ ժողովուրդը տնից հանել-պատառ-պատառ էր արել:


Կամ էլ վաղուց արդարացրել էր:

----------

AniwaR (20.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (22.10.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

:Shok: 

*Երկու եղբայր դաժանորեն ծեծել են ու բռնաբարել առաջին դասարանի երեխային*

   Կալուգայում /ՌԴ/ 14 և 15 տարեկան երկու եղբայրներ ծեծել ու բռնաբարել են առաջին դասարանի տղային: Երկու տղաները ծաղրի են ենթարկել երեխային որոշ ուրիշ տղաների աչքի առաջ, որոնք ծիծաղել են տեսնելով թե ինչպես են երեխային նսեմացնում:

   Այդ օրը ութամյա տղան առաջին անգամ խնդրել էր տատիկին չուղեկցել իրեն տուն, որովհետև լավ գիտեր տան ճանապարհը: Արդեն տանը մոտենալիս նա տեսավ դեռահասների խումբ, որոնց մեջ էին երկու եղբայրները և որոնք առաջ նույնպես ճնշել ու ծեծել էին երեխային: Եղբայրներից մեկը ոտքով հարվածեց նրան:

   Երեխան ընկավ հատակին: Հարվածողը բռնելով նրա ձեռքից քաշեց գետնի վրայով դեպի լքված ցախատունը: Ցախատուն եկան նաև մյուսները, որոնք շրջապատել էին երեխային:

   Եղբայրներից մեկը սկսեց ծեծել երեխային փայտով խփելով մեջքին, փորին, ձեռքերին և ոտքերին, իսկ մյուսը հարվածում էր ձեռքերով: Այնուհետեև հանեցին երեխայի շորերը և բռնաբարեցին նրան, ստիպելով սողալ գետնի վրա, ինչը աջացացրեց բուռն ծիծաղ:

   "Ահավոր է նկարագրել, թե ինչ են արել մեղադրյալները երեխայի հետ, - պատմում է քննիչը: - Ստիպել են երեխային հանվել, իսկ նրա խնդրանքներին և արցունքներին պատասխանել են ծիծաղով: Բացի այդ դեռահասներից մեկը պահանջել է, որ, երեխան գնա տուն և բերի նրանց համար տանը եղած բոլոր փողերը, այլապես նրա հետ նորից այդպես կվարվեն”:

   Գալով տուն երեխան գնում է իր սենյակ և ամբողջ գիշեր լաց է լինում, մինչև ամեն ինչ պատմում է տատիկին:

   Սկզբում տեղական դատարանը դեռահասներին պայմանական պատիժ տվեց: Չհամաձայնվելով այդպիսի պայմանների հետ, հանրապետական դատարանը պահանջեց գործի վերանայում:

   Գործի վերանայման արդյունքում մեղադրյալներից մեկին դատապարտեցին 7 տարվա, իսկ մյուսին 6 տարի 6 ամիս ազատազրկման:

*Հուսանք սխալ տեղեկատվությունա:*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*



			
				Ericsson-ը Հայաստանում գրասենյակ է բացել
			
		

*



Երեւան/Մեդիամաքս/. Ericsson ընկերությունն այսօր հայտարարել է Հայաստանում գրասենյակ բացելու մասին: 

«Հայաստանում Ericsson-ի գրասենյակի բացումը նոր քայլ կդառնա երկրի առաջատար օպերատորների հետ մեր երկարաժամկետ գործընկերության զարգացման ճանապարհին»,- այսօր Մեդիամաքս-ին ասել են ընկերության մամուլի ծառայությունում: 

«Վերջին տարիներին մենք Հայաստանում հեռահաղորդակցությունների բուռն զարգացման ականատես ենք դարձել: Լայնաշերտ հասանելիության եւ կապի առաջավոր ծառայությունների տարածումը երկրի առջեւ բացում են բացարձակ նոր հնարավորություններ, եւ մենք կասկած չունենք, որ Հայաստանում նոր տեխնոլոգիաների զարգացումը կդառնա տնտեսության երկարաժամկետ աճի առանցքային գործոններից մեկը: Մեր գործընկեր օպերատորներին ապահովելով ժամանակակից տեխնոլոգիական լուծումներով` մենք պատրաստ ենք, ինչպես նախկինում, օժանդակել երկրի հեռահաղորդակցային արդյունաբերության զարգացմանը»,- ասել է Հյուսիսային Եվրոպայում եւ Կենտրոնական Ասիայում Ericsson-ի ղեկավար Ռոբերտ Պուշկարիչը: 

Ericsson-ը իր լուծումներն է մատակարարում ՀՀ կապի առաջատար օպերատորներին, մասնավորապես, «ԱրմենՏել»-ին, «ՎիվաՍել-ՄՏՍ»-ին եւ U-Com-ին:

*http://itel.am/am-news-2-3454.html*

----------

Jarre (22.10.2010), Արևածագ (22.10.2010), Հարդ (22.10.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Ժամանակ օրաթերթը, հղում անելով ԱՄՆ իր աղբյուրներին, գրում է, թե ներկայում ԱՄՆ-ում գտնվող Թաթան կանչվել է ԱՄՆ իրավապահների կողմից, օրերս ԱՄՆ-ում ձերբակալված հայկական հանցավոր խմբի գործով ցուցմունք տալու: ԱՄՆ իրավապահները պարզել են, որ Թաթան անմիջական կապեր ունի այդ քրգործով անցնող մի քանի հոգու հետ:

http://lragir.am/armsrc/country39972.html

----------


## Dayana

> Երեւան/Մեդիամաքս/. Ericsson ընկերությունն այսօր հայտարարել է Հայաստանում գրասենյակ բացելու մասին: 
> 
> «Հայաստանում Ericsson-ի գրասենյակի բացումը նոր քայլ կդառնա երկրի առաջատար օպերատորների հետ մեր երկարաժամկետ գործընկերության զարգացման ճանապարհին»,- այսօր Մեդիամաքս-ին ասել են ընկերության մամուլի ծառայությունում: 
> 
> «Վերջին տարիներին մենք Հայաստանում հեռահաղորդակցությունների բուռն զարգացման ականատես ենք դարձել: Լայնաշերտ հասանելիության եւ կապի առաջավոր ծառայությունների տարածումը երկրի առջեւ բացում են բացարձակ նոր հնարավորություններ, եւ մենք կասկած չունենք, որ Հայաստանում նոր տեխնոլոգիաների զարգացումը կդառնա տնտեսության երկարաժամկետ աճի առանցքային գործոններից մեկը: Մեր գործընկեր օպերատորներին ապահովելով ժամանակակից տեխնոլոգիական լուծումներով` մենք պատրաստ ենք, ինչպես նախկինում, օժանդակել երկրի հեռահաղորդակցային արդյունաբերության զարգացմանը»,- ասել է Հյուսիսային Եվրոպայում եւ Կենտրոնական Ասիայում Ericsson-ի ղեկավար Ռոբերտ Պուշկարիչը: 
> 
> Ericsson-ը իր լուծումներն է մատակարարում ՀՀ կապի առաջատար օպերատորներին, մասնավորապես, «ԱրմենՏել»-ին, «ՎիվաՍել-ՄՏՍ»-ին եւ U-Com-ին:
> 
> *http://itel.am/am-news-2-3454.html*


 Էսրիքսոնը ինչի նոր ա՞ Հայաստանում գրասենյակ բացում  :Unsure:  Եղբայրս աշխատել է Էրիքսոնում երկու տարի առաջ:  :Unsure:

----------

Jarre (23.10.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

*Այսօր ժամը 15:30-ի սահմաններում Իսակովի պողոտայում միմյանց են բախվել 5 ավտոմեքենաներ, որոնցից մեկը եղել է հայտնի երգիչ Թաթայի Մերսեդես մակնիշի 88 ՏՏ 080 համարանիշի մեքենան: Ղեկին եղել է հենց Թաթան:*

Բարեբախտաբար վիրավորներ չկան:

Դեպքի վայրից ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը հայտնում է, թե այս պահին դեպքի վայրում են Երեւան քաղաքի ճանապարհային ոստիկանության աշխատակիցներն ու  հետաքննիչները, ովքեր վթարի վայրում տեղազննման աշխատանքներ են կատարում:

Գագիկ Շամշյանը տեղեկացնում է, թե վթարի վայրում նկարել է նաեւ Թաթայի վնասված «Մերսեդեսը», իսկ դեպքի վայրում հավաքվածներից մի քանիսն ասացին, որ Թաթան գտնվում է դիմացի մեքենաներից մեկում: Երբ մոտեցա, որ նկարեմ, մի քաղաքացի սկսեց հայհոյանքներ տալով հարձակվեց վրաս. «Ինչ ես ապարատը ձեռքդ առել ու «շխկ հա շխկ»:

Գագիկ Շամշյանը տեղեկացրել է նաեւ, թե դեպքի վայրում է եղել Սպիտակցի Հայկոն եւ Թաթայի պրոդյուսեր Գրիգոր Նազարյանը:

Նա ասել է նաեւ, թե դիմել է ոստիկանություն` իր մասնագիտական աշխատանքը խոչընդոտելու հարցով, եւ նրան հրավիրել են Մալաթիայի բաժին:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Թաթան վերջերս, ըստ մամուլի տեղեկությունների, ԱՄՆ-ում հարցաքննվել է հայկական հանցախմբի գործով:

Լուսանկարները Գագիկ Շամշյանի

*Աղբյուր*:

----------

Valentina (25.10.2010)

----------


## Հայուհի

*Սպանվել են Ռուսաստանի Անվտանգության դաշնային ծառայության սահմանային կառավարման երկու զինծառայողներ*
Շաբաթ օրը` հոկտեմբերի 23-ին հայտնաբերվել են Հայաստանում Ռուսաստանի Անվտանգության դաշնային ծառայության սահմանային կառավարման երկու զինծառայողների, եւ ոչ թե Գյումրիի ռուսական ռազմաբազայի զինծառայողների դիակները։

Ինչպես NEWS.am-ի հայտնել են Հայաստանում Ռուսաստանի Անվտանգության դաշնային ծառայության սահմանային կառավարման մամուլի ծառայությունից, հոկտեմբերի 23-ին Երեւան քաղաքի սահմանային կառավարման կետերից մեկում երկու զինծառայողների դիակներ են հայտնաբերվել։ «Հայտնի մանրամասները չեն տարածվում հետքննության շահերից ելնելով»,- ընդգծել են սահմանային կառավարման մամուլի ծառայությունում։

Նշենք, որ հայտնաբերվել են Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացիներ, 27-ամյա Արմեն Զախարյանի եւ 39-ամյա Արթուր Ենոքյանի դիակները։ Նրանցից մեկը մահացել է դանակի հարվածներից, մյուսը՝ հրազենային կրակոցից։ Ավելի վաղ հայտնվում էր, որ երկու զինծառայողների սպանությունը կատարվել է Գյումրիում տեղակայված ռուսական ռազմաբազայում։

Աղբյուրը ՝ news.am


էսօր Արմենի թաղումն էր :Cry:

----------


## Lianik

> Ինչպես հայտնում են Արցախի ՊԲ Լրատվության և քարոզչության բաժնից, այսօր` հոկտեմբերի 26-ին` ժամը 16.45-ի սահմանում արցախա-ադրբեջանական զորքերի շփման գծի հյուսիսարևելյան (Մարտակերտի) ուղղությամբ տեղակայված դիրքերի վրա հակառակորդի կողմից ձեռնարկված հերթական հրաձգության արդյունքում զոհվել է Ստեփանակերտ քաղաքից զորակոչված ՊԲ շարքային զինծառայող, 1990թ. ծնված Հարութ Աշոտի Գրիգորյանը: 
> Դեպքի հետ կապված մանրամասները ճշտվում են: 
> Ուշագրավ է, որ երկրների առաջնորդների մակարդակով հանդիպումների նախաշեմին կամ դրանից հետո հայկական դիրքերի վրա հարձակումներն ադրբեջանական կողմը ձեռագիր է դարձրել։ 
> Նույն՝ եռակողմ ձևաչափով հունիսի 18-ին Սանկտ Պետերբուրգում տեղի ունեցած հանդիպումից հետո ադրբեջանական կողմը դիվերսիոն հարձակում կատարեց ղարաբաղյան դիրքերի վրա, որի հետևանքով զոհվեցին 4 և վիրավորվեցին 4 հայ զինվորներ։ 
> Այդ դեպքից հետո կտրուկ հաճախակիացան ադրբեջանական կողմից հրադադարի ռեժիմի խախտման դեպքերը, որոնց հետևանքով՝ նաև հայ զինվորների սպանությունները շփման գծում։


 http://yerevaklur.am/full_news2.php?id=14602

բայց մինչև ե՞՞՞րբ  :Sad:

----------

Հայուհի (26.10.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Էսրիքսոնը ինչի նոր ա՞ Հայաստանում գրասենյակ բացում  Եղբայրս աշխատել է Էրիքսոնում երկու տարի առաջ:


Դե հիմա բացել են, ախպերդ տուն կգա  :LOL:

----------


## ministr

> http://yerevaklur.am/full_news2.php?id=14602
> 
> բայց մինչև ե՞՞՞րբ


Մինչև պատերազմ լինի

----------


## VisTolog

Բանակի Ներսն ու Դուրսը

կամ մարդատյացության տիպիկ օրինակ.

Հելսինկյան քաղաքացիական ասամբլեայի Վանաձորի գրասենյակի ղեկավար Արթուր Սաքունցը անդրադառնում է բանակի խնդիրներին ու դրանց վերաբերյալ հրապարակումներին անդրադարձած ՀՀ զինված ուժերի գերագույն գլխավոր hրամանատարի ելույթին:

*Ռուսական բազայում պայմանագրային զինծառայողների մահվան երկու դեպքերում էլ խոսքը ՀՀ  հայ քաղաքացիներիմասին էր: Կարող ենք, արդյոք, այդ մահերը դիտարկել որպես բանակում տեղի ունեցած հերթական դեպքեր:
* 
Հայաստանում գոյություն ունեցող այդ կառուցը`ռուսական բազան հանդիսանում է մի երկրի կառույց, որն իր արժեքային  ու իրավական համակարգով, մշակութով որևէ նոր բան չի կարող տալ Հայաստանին: Ռուսաստանը որպես ավտորատիր երկիր ավտորիտար արժեքներ է տարածում այստեղ` հանձինս իր երկրի ու իր բազայի: Ինչ որ իր երկրում է, նույնը նաև այստեղ պետք է տարածի:

Նկատի ունեմ այդ երկրի ազդեցությունն իրավական մշակույթի տեսանկյունից: Թե ինչ օրինակ կարող է ծառայել և ինչ օրինակ կարող է վերցնել Հայաստանի պետությունը կամ զինված ուժերը նման երկրի կառույցներից: Այդ երկիրը մարդու իրավունքները խախտող ոչ ժողովրդավարական պետության համբավ ունի: Եթե անցում կատարենք ՀՀ Զինված ուժերին, ապա նույն պատկերը կտեսնենք, որ պայմանագրային կամ պարտադիր ժամկետային զինծառայողները նույն վերաբերմունքին են արժանանում իշխանությունների կողմից: Իշխանությունն ինքը անպատասխանատու և անգործունակ վիճակում է գտնվում իր քաղաքացիների իրավունքների խախտման առումով թե զինված ուժերում և թե օտարերկրյա ռազմական բազայում իր քաղաքացիների համար: Այս առումով ձեռագիրը նույնն է:

*Հայկական բանակում վերջին ամիսներին տեղի ունեցած մահվան դեպքերի կապակցությամբ որևէ ուսումնասիրություն կատարո՞ւմ եք: Դուք նաև հետևում եք գործերի ընթացքին: Ի՞նչ նոր բան կարող եք ասել այս առումով:
* 
Հունվարից  մինչ այսօր արձանագրել ենք 31 մահվան  դեպք, որից ութը եղել է հրադադարի խախտման պայմաններում: Այսինքն, այդ մահերը եղել են  դիպուկահարների կրակոցներից, և քանի որ որևէ հստակ հիմնավորում չկա, թե որ մահվան դեպքը ոնց է եղել, դրա համար մենք այս դեպքերի տարանջատումն անվանում ենք պայմանական, քանի որ հստակ չէ, թե որն է ոչ կանոնադրական հրաբերությունների հետևանք, իսկ որը` դիպուկահարի կրակոց: Միայն կարող ենք նշել, որ ամենամեծ թիվն արձանագրվել է հուլիս, օգոստոս, սեպտեմբեր ամիսներին`քսաներկու մահվան դեպք: Իհարկե, մենք դեռևս առանձին ուսումնասիրություն կատարել ենք, սակայն դեռ չենք ավարտել: Ոչ կանոնադրական հարաբերությունների խախտման դեպքերն առավել դժվար են ուսումնասիրության առումով:

Ի դեպ, նշված դեպքերի մեջ կան այնպիսիք, որոնք ՊՆ չի հրապարակել, և մենք բացահայտել ենք: Մենք մշտապես այս հարցը բարձրացնում ենք, և խոսքն այն մասին չէ, որ մահացության դեպքերի այս թիվը մեծ է կամ նվազել է նախորդ տարիների համեմատ: Մեզ մտահոգում է հարցը, որ ամեն մի մահացության դեպքի վերաբերյալ վստահելի, համակողմանի, օբյեկտիվ քննություն չի կատարվում, և հարցերին հստակ պատասխաններ չեն տրվում:

Որպես օրինակ նշեմ Մարտունու զորամասում տեղի ունեցած վեց զինվորի մահվան դեպքը: Արդեն անցել է երեք ամիս, բայց դեռևս մեկ փորձաքննության պտասխան է ստացվել, որ իբր վեց զինվորն էլ եղել են ալկոհոլ օգտագործած վիճակում, բայց դատաբժշկական, դատաձգբանական, դատակենսաբանական և այլ փորձքննությունների պատասխանները դեռևս չեն ծանոթացրել հարազատներին, և որևէ տեղեկություն այդ մասին հաազատները չունեն: Այսինքն նրանց սպանել են, փոխանակ առաջին հերթին սպանության հանգամանքներին անդրադառնան,փնտրում են, թե օղին ինչպես է հայտնվել հենակետում:

Սա ծիծաղելի մոտեցում է և անվստահություն է ձևավորում ոչ միայն ՊՆ-ի, այլև իր քննչական ծառայության նկատմամբ: Այս ֆոնի վրա բոլոր այն գնահատականները, թե իբր բանակը պախարակում են կամ զինված ուժերի նկատմամբ անվստահություն են ձևավորում, պետք է ասեմ, որ հենց իրենք են իրենց գործողություններով նպաստում նման վերաբերմունքի ձևավորմանը, և ոչ թե այդ մասին հրապարակումները: Եթե այդ հրապարակումներն էլ չլինեին,ապա բոլոր դեպքերն էլ ծածկադմփոց կանեին, և վիճակն անհամեմատ վատ կլիներ:

*Վերջապես բանակի շուրջ աղմուկին անդրադարձավ նաև ՀՀ Զինված ուժերի գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատար Սերժ Սարգսյանը, սակայն նա խոսեց ոչ թե հենց այդ դեպքերի, այլ դրանց վերաբերյալ հրապարակումների մասին: Ինչպե՞ս եք գնահատում այդ ելույթը:
* 
Նա իր գնահատականներով վերստին հաստատեց մեր այն մտահոգությունը, որ իշխանությունները որևէ կամք չեն դրսևորում իրավիճակը փոխելու համար: Նրա ելույթն ուղղակիորեն կարելի է գնահատել այսպես. որևէ օբյեկտիվ, համակողմանի քննության հույս այս դեպքերով չունենաք: Այսինքն, գնալու են հանցագործությունները կոծկելու ճանապարհով և բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակներով, և այն գնահատակնները, որ հնչեցին մինչև այժմ եղած հրապարակումների վերաբերյալ, ապացուցում է, որ նրանք հակված են տեղի ունեցող մահացության դեպքերի և թերությունների մասին չահազանգել: Կրկին փորձ է արվում լրատվամիջոցները վերցնել վերահսկողության տակ, որպեսզի չահազանգեն: Այսինքն, գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարը գնում է հանցագործությունները կոծկելու ճանապարհով:

Հրապարակումներից ուղղակիորեն խուսափում է այն մարդը, ով իր մասնակցությունը տեսնում է այդ հանցագործությունների կատարման մեջ, որովհետև ոչ միայն հանցագործությունը կատարողներն են պատասխանատու, այլև հանցագործությունը կոծկողները նույնչափ պատասխանատվություն են կրում այդ հանցագործության համար: Գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարի մտածողությունը սա է, և ինքն ուղղակի մեղսակից է այդ հանցագործությունների կատարմանը:

*Բանակը հասարակության հայելին է արտահայտությունն ամենատարածվածն է զինվորական վերնախավում, և այդ արտահայտությունը կրկնեց  նաև գերագույնը: Համաձա՞յն եք դրա հետ:
* 
Համաձայն եմ, իրապես բանակը հասարակության հայելին է, բայց ինչպես փակ համակարգի, ինչպիսին բանակն է, այնպես էլ բաց համակարգի համար պատասխանատվություն կրողն ինքն է: Հայելին է, թե ոչ, այնքան էլ էական չէ: Էականն այն է, որ երկուսի համար էլ ինքն է պատասխանատվություն կրում: Ցավոք, ինքը արձանագրում է մի բան, որ փակ և բաց համակարգերի մեջ տարբերությունն այլևս վերացել է: Ինչպես բանակի ներսում է քաղաքացին անպաշտպան, այնպես էլ բանակից դուրս: Եվ դրա համար պատասխանատու է ոչ միայն որպես գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատար, այլև որպես պետության գլուխ կանգնած անձ. երաշխավորն ու պաշտպանը պիտի հանդիսանա, բայց ինքը մի ամբողջ համակարգի գործունեությունը խափանում է, ասելով, որ դրան չպետք է արձագանքեք:

Բանակում լուրջ կոռուպցիոն հանցագործությունների մասին ահազանգեր կան, որի մեջ մեղսակցություն ունեն գեներալները և որոնց Սերժ Սարգսյանը վերցրել է իր հովանավորության տակ: ԶԶվելին այն չէ, որ հանցագործությունների մասին հրապարակումներ են լինում, այլ այն, որ դրա համար պատասխանատուները, ուսադիր կրողները հանցագործներ են: Իրականում սա է զզվելի երևույթը:

*Համարո՞ւմ եք, որ բանակի շուրջ բարձրացված աղմուկի մեջ կային մարդիկ, ովքեր քաղաքական դիվիդենտներ էին փնտրում, ինչ մասին ևս խոսվեց այդ ելույթում:
* 
Ես չգիտեմ, թե ում նկատի ունի, բայց  այդ մասին խոսել են իրավապաշտպան կառույցներն ու լրատվամիջոցները, ինչպես նաև զոհերի հարազատները: Թե վերջիններս ինչ քաղաքական դիվիդենտներ են շահում, սա խոսում է գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարի մտածողության ու մակարդակի մասին: Հարազատները, բացի ճշմարտությունն իմանալուց, այլ բան չեն կարող որոնել, լրատվամիջոցները կատարում են իրենց պարտքը, իսկ իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպություններն իրենց առաքելությունն են իրականացնում: Այստեղ քաղաքական դիվիդենտներ շահողներ չկան, պարզապես Սերժ Սարգսյանն այնքան վախեցած է, որ խնդիրների յուրաքանչյուր հրապարակայնացում դիտարկում է որպես քայլ` տանող դեպի իր իշխանությունը: Նա շատ թույլ ղեկավար է, և ընդհանրապես թույլիկներն են վախենում հրապարակայնացումից, հանցագործությանը մասնակիցներն են վախենում հրապարակայնացումից:

*Ձեր թվարկած դեպքերի բացահայտումներով զբաղվում է ՊՆ ենթակայության տակ գտնվող քննչական ծառայությունը, իսկ զինվորական դատախազությունը ծպտուն չի հանում այսքան աղմուկի մեջ, երբ վերահսկողության գործառույթը դրված է հենց նրա վրա:*

Անհասկանալի է, թե ինչու է զինվորական հանցագործությունների բացահայտմամբ զբաղվող բաժինը գտնվում այդ համակարգի ենթակայության տակ: Ինչպես կարող է այդ մարմինն անկախ լինել: Այստեղ կառուցվածքային լուրջ փոփոխության կարիք կա, և հենց սրա մասին է պետք մտածել: Մեզ մոտ ինստիտուտներն այնքան թույլ են, որ անձով է պայմանավորված դրանց գործունեությունը, և իրենք այնպիսի մարդկանց են նշանակում այդ պաշտոններում, որ որևէ ազդեցություն չունենան` լինեն միայն ենթակա ու կամակատար անձ: Խնդիրը նույնիսկ սրա մեջ չէ: Կարևոր է, թե որն է գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարի մոտեցումն այս հարցում: Մոտեցումը հետևյալն է. հանցագործությունների մասին չահազանգել, որևէ հանցագործություն չբացահայտել, մարդկանց չպաշտպանել: Սա է նրա մեսիջն` ուղղված հանրությանը, իսկ եթե ահազանգողներ կան` նրանց նկատմամբ ճնշում գործադրել: Սա տիպիկ մարդատյացության մոտեցում է: Մենք մարդկային կյանքերի , ճակատագրերի խեղման հետ գործ ունենք, և դրա պատասխանը իրենք պիտի տան:

*Տպավորություն չունե՞ք, որ այդ ելույթով գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարը փորձում էր թեթևացնել Սեյրան Օհանյանի պատասխանատվությունն այդ հարցում:
* 
Ոչ: Նա ավելի շուտ իր խոսքն ուղղում էր հանցագործներին, որոնց մեջ են, մասնակից են իր կողմից հովանավորվող գեներալները, զորահրամանատարներն ու կորպուսի հրամանատարները, ովքեր և պատասխանատու են կատարվածի համար,: Նա գիտի, որ պատասխանատվության չափն այն աստիճանի է հասել, որ այլևս չի կարող թաքնվել, և ուզեր թե չուզեր պիտի արձագանքեր, բայց գերագույնը ներողություն չխնդրեց ժողովրդից և պատասխանատվության կոչ չարեց պատասխանատուներին, ինչը պարտավոր էր անել: Իրականում նա չի կարող ասել, որովհետև դրանք իր գեներալներն են, և նրանց նա դիտարկում է որպես իրեն ծառայություն մատուցողներ և ոչ թե որպես իրենց լիազորությունները կատարող պաշտոնատար անձանց: Նրանց նայում է որպես իր անձնական իշխանությունն ամրապնդող կառույցներ:

*Մեր նախորդ հարցազրույցում Ձեր  հնչեցրած խոսքը կարծես տեղ հասավ, և Ազգային ժողովի համապատասխան հանձնաժողովը նիստ գումարեց, բայց փակ նիստ: Ինչ որ սպասելիքներ կարո՞ղ ենք ունենալ սույն հանձնաժողովից:*

Պառլամենտական հանձնաժողովը, զինդատախազությունն ու օմբուդսմանը, երբ որևէ կերպ չեն արձագանքում արտառոց այս դեպքերին, դա շատ տարօրինակ է: Ստացված տեղեկատվությունից երևում է, որ հանձնաժողովի նախաձեռնած լսումները զուտ իմիտացիոն և ոչ բովանդակային քննարկման բնույթ են ունեցել: Սա արդեն խոսում է այն մասին, որ պառլամենտը նման մոտեցմամբ մասնակից է դառնում այդ հանցագործությունների կոծկման գործընթացին ու շարունակականությանը:

Ինչ վերաբերում է օմբուդսմանին, նա պարտավոր էր բանակի վերաբերյալ արտահերթ զեկույցով հանդես գալ կամ ահազանգեր, բայց նա օրերս հանդես եկավ մի զեկույցով, որտեղ որևէ խոսք կամ ահազանգ չկար բանակում մահվան դեպքերին: Խոսվեց բանակի բարոյահոգեբանական մթնոլորտի մասին, որը տեղավորվում է բանակը հասարակութայն հայելին է տրամաբանության շրջանակներում:

Շուտով մենք կկազմակերպենք հանրային լսումներ, որին կմասնակցեն լրատվամիջոցներն ու քրեական գործերով մասնակից փաստաբաններն ու ՀԿ-ների ներկայացուցիչները` հստակ պահանջներ ձևակերպելու և մեր մոտեցումները որոշելու նպատակով:

ՀԱՐՑԱԶՐՈՒՅՑԸ` ԺԱՆՆԱ ԱԼԵՔՍԱՆՅԱՆԻ
http://lragir.am/armsrc/right40252.html

----------

Norton (31.10.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*Իրական վտանգը լրիվ ուրիշ տեղ է*

Բրիտանական մի շարք փորձագետներ վստահեցնում են, որ մի քանի արգելված "նյութեր" պակաս վտանգավոր են, քան ալկոհոլն ու ծխախոտը: Բժշկական Lancet ամսագրում հրապարակված հետազոտության հեղինակները եկել են եզրահանգման, որ ալկոհոլը վտանգավոր է հերոինից եւ կրեկից (թմրանյութի թույլ տեսակ): Ուսումնասիրության հեղինակները, որոնց թվում է նաեւ թմրանյութերի հարցով բրիտանական կառավարության նախկին գլխավոր խորհրդական Դեւիդ Նաթը, պնդում են, որ առողջությանը վնաս հասցնելու եւ պատժամիջոցների սահմանման հարցում թմրանյութերին տրվող պաշտոնական որակավորումները խիստ թերի են: Հետազոտողները փորձ են արել որակավորել 20 նյութ 16 չափանիշներով` փորձելով գնահատել այն վնասը, որ դրանք հասցնում են անձին: Յուրաքանչյուր նյութին համապատասախան միավորներ են տրվել այն օգտագործող անձին եւ նրա շրջապատին վնասելու համար: Ուսումնասիրությունը պարզել է, որ անձին ամենաշատը վնասում են հերոինը, կրեկը եւ մետամֆետամինը: Միեւնույն ժամանակ, շրջապատի մարդկանց վնասելու առումով առավել վտանգավոր են ալկոհոլը, կրեկը եւ հերոինը: Անհատական եւ հասարակական վնասի միավորների համադրմամբ ալկոհոլը բացարձակ առաջատար է դարձել վտանգավորների ցուցակում: Ծխախոտի եւ կոկաինի հասցրած վնասի գումարային չափը հավասար է եղել: Դրան զուգահեռ փորձագետները նշում են, որ ծխախոտն անհատի առողջությանն ավելի է վնասում, քան կոկաինը: Իսկ տարբեր հոգեմետ դեղերը, պարզվում է, ալկոհոլից վտանգավոր չեն: Ցուցակում վերջինը հալյուցինագեն նյութերն են: Հետազոտության արդյունքները հակասում են բազմաթիվ երկրներում կառավարական մակարդակով վարած քաղաքականությանը, որ ուղղված է թմրանյութերի դեմ պայքարին: Հրապարակման հեղինակները վստահեցնում են, որ մի շարք մասնագետների փոխհամաձայնության վրա հիմնված որակավորումը խիստ հստակ եւ որոշակի գնահատական է տալիս, որ կարող են օգտագործել պաշտոնական օղակները:
http://www.report.am/news/society/alkohol-tmranyut.html

----------

Ariadna (02.11.2010), Արևածագ (02.11.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

*Ձերբակալվել է Հայաստանում ռուս զինծառայողներին սպանելու մեջ կասկածվողը*
Հայաստանում ձերբակալվել է ռուս երկու զինծառայողներին սպանելու մեջ կասկածվողը, հայտնում է Ռուսաստանի դատախազության քննչական կոմիտեի ռազմաքննչական վարչության մամուլի ծառայությունը:

Նշենք, որ հոկտեմբերի 23-ի առավոտյան Երեւանի սահմանապահ վարչության օբյեկտներից մեկում հայտնաբերվել էին զինծառայողներ, Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացիներ Արմեն Զախարյանի եւ Արթուր Ենոքյանի մարմինները: Տղամարդկանցից մեկը վախճանվել էր դանակի հարվածից, մյուսը հրազենային վնասվածքից։ Փաստի առնչությամբ քրեական գործ է հարուցվել։

Ըստ ՀՀ ոստիկանության օպերատիվ հաղորդագրությունների ամփոփագրերի` հոկտեմբերի 27-ից նոյեմբերի 3-ն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում հանրապետությունում արձանագրվել է մարմնական վնասվածք հասցնելու 58 դեպք, բացահայտվել` 50-ը: Արձանագրված գողության 85 դեպքից բացահայտվել է 57-ը, կողոպուտի 3 դեպքից` 2-ը, խարդախության 8 դեպքից` 7-ը, իսկ խուլիգանության 2 դեպքերն էլ բացահայտվել են: Նախկինում կատարված հանցագործություններից բացահայտվել է սպանության, մարմնական վնասվածք հասցնելու եւ կողոպուտի մեկական, ինչպես եւ գողության 6 դեպք: Անցած շաբաթվա ընթացքում հանրապետությունում արձանագրվել է ճանապարհատրանսպորտային 51 պատահար, ինչի հետեւանքով 6 մարդ զոհվել է, 66-ը` ստացել տարբեր աստիճանի մարմնական վնասվածքներ:

news.am

----------

Հայուհի (03.11.2010)

----------


## Norton

*The Guardian. Հայկական մաֆիան*



> Հայ հանցագործները դառնում են իմաստուն, հմուտ բարձր տեխնոլոգիաներում և… միջուկային զենքի ասպարեզում:
> 
> The Guardian թերթը գրում է, որ հայ հանցագործներն ավելի հմուտ և բարձր տեխնոլոգիաների վարպետ են դարձել: Նրանց վերջին արկածներն են ԱՄՆ-ում 160 միլիոն դոլար արժողությամբ զեղծարարությունը, 29 միլիոն ուժեղ վիրուսով վարակված կոմպյուտերներ ամբողջ աշխարհում և 18 գրամ զենք ստեղծելու համար բարձր հարստացված ուրանի վաճառքի փորձ: 
> 
> Հարստացված ուրանը Հայաստանից մաքսանենգ ճանապարհով տեղափոխվել է Վրաստան ծխախոտի փաթեթի մեջ մարտ ամսին: Երկու անձինք, ովքեր տեղափոխել են այն, ձերբակալվել են ապրիլին:  
> 
> Փակ դատալսման ժամանակ, Սմբատ Տոնոյանը, նախկին կաթի գործարանի սեփականատեր, և Հրանտ Օհանյանը, պաշտոնաթող միջուկային ֆիզիկոս Հայաստանի ինստիտուտներից մեկում, ընդունել են իրենց մեղքը: Նրանց սպասում է 10 տարի ազատազրկում: Դեռևս անհայտ է` արդյոք այն 18 գրամ հարստացված ուրանը ավելի մեծ քանակության մի մասն էր միայն, որը դեռևս պետք է տեղափոխվի:  
> 
> Նախքան բանտարկումը, Տոնոյանը հուշել է մի գաղտնի գործարարի, ով ավելի շատ վաճառելու ուրան ունի: Քննիչներն այժմ աշխատում են ռադիոակտիվ նյութի ծագումը որոշելու ուղղությամբ, գրում է բրիտանական թերթը:
> լռագիռ.ամ

----------


## VisTolog

*Սերժին վերջնագիր են ներկայացրել
*
Մոսկվայում մեր աղբյուրներից հայտնի է դարձել, որ օրերս Ռուսաստանի վարչապետ Վլ. Պուտինը լուրջ «մեսիջ» է ուղարկել Սերժ Սարգսյանին : Ըստ այդմ, Պուտինը Սերժ Սարգսյանից պահանջել է երեք խնդիր լուծել:

1.Խզել Ռուսաստանի տարածքում գործող քրեական խմբավորումների հետ բոլոր կապերը, որովհետև նման իշխանությունների հետ առընչվելն արդեն խայտառակություն է Ռուսաստանի համար: 

2. Հրապարակավ քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկել և պատժել կոռուպցիայի և այլ հանցագործությունների մեջ մեղադրվող մի քանի օլիգարխների և պետական պաշտոնյաների:

3. Վերջնականապես կողմնորոշվել ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման հարցում, հստակ ներկայացնել Հայաստանի դիրքորոշումը և ակնկալիքներն այդ հարցում, ինչպես նաև հրապարակել ԱՄՆ-ի, Թուրքիայի և Ադրբեջանի հետ` Ռուսաստանից գաղտնի վարած բանակցություններում ձեռբերված պայմանավորվածությունների արձանագրությունները:

Նույն աղբյուրների համաձայն, առաջին ու երկրորդ կետերի չկատարման դեպքում Մոսկվայի «Միաբանություն» ակումբի ղեկավար Սմբատ Կարախանյանին`հարապարակելու համար կտրամադրվեն ՀՀ իշխանությունների`Ռուսաստանի տարծքում գործող և նարկոբիզնեսով,թրաֆիքիգով, զենքի ապօրինի առևտրով և փողի լվացմամբ զբաղվող հանցավոր խմբավորումների հետ կապը հաստատող փաստեր:

Իսկ երրրորդ կետը չկատարելու դեպքում, կհրապարակվեն Հայաստանի իշխանությունների կողմից վարած բանակցությունների գաղտնի արձանագրությունները, որոնցից պարզ է դառնում , որ Սարժ Սարգսյանը ըստ էության իր համաձայնություն է տվել առանց Ղարաբաղի կարգավիճակի ճշտման թույլատրել ադրբեջանական փախսատականներին վերադառնալ`առաջին փուլում այսպես կոչված «գրավյալ տարածքներ»,երկրորդ փուլում `նաև Լաչին և Շուշի:Նաև ակնարկ է արվել, որ այս ամենը միայն սանկցիաների սկիզբն է:

Չորրորդ ինքնիշխանություն …ՃՃ

----------

tikopx (08.11.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

> Վայոց Ձորի մարզի Եղեգնաձոր քաղաքի բնակչությունն արդեն հինգերորդ օրն է, ինչ խոսում է իրենց քաղաքում երկու գիշեր անցկացրած և Վայք-Երևան ճանապարհի Երասխավանի հատվածում ՀՀ ԱԱԾ հատուկջոկատայինների կողմից ձերբակալված երեք ադրբեջանցիների մասին:
> Համաձայն քաղաքի բնակչության շրջանում տարածված տեղեկատվության` Ադրբեջանից (ամենայն հավանականության Նախիջևանի սահմանից) Հայաստան են ներթափանցել հայրենին գերազանց տիրապետող երեք ադրբեջանցիներ, ովքեր երկու օր գիշերել են Եղեգնաձորում, շփվել տեղացիների հետ, ապա` երրորդ օրը, պատվիրելով տաքսի, ցանկացել են ուղևորվել Երևան:
> Եղեգնաձորցի տաքսիստին, ով չի իմացել, թե ովքեր են ուևորները, ճանապարհին զանգահարել են ԱԱԾ ից և ցուցում տվել, որ հանգիստ վարի մեքենան մինչև Երասխավան, որտեղ` կիրականացվի հատուկ գործողություն:
> Տաքսու վարորդը հասել է նշանակված վայր, մի պահ կանգ է առել, որից հետո հայ հատուկջոկատայինները գրոհով ձերբակալել և ուղղաթիռով Երևան են տեղափոխել ադրբեջանցիներին: Այլ մանրամասներ մեզ դեռևս չի հաջողվել ճշտել:


Սկզբնաղբյուրը՝ http://yerevaklur.am/full_news2.php?id=15017

----------

tikopx (17.11.2010), V!k (17.11.2010), VisTolog (17.11.2010)

----------


## V!k

> Սկզբնաղբյուրը՝ http://yerevaklur.am/full_news2.php?id=15017


 փաստորեն վարժանքներ են եղել  :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

> փաստորեն վարժանքներ են եղել


Բա հո չէին ասելու երեք ադրբեջանցի վարպետորեն թափանցել են Հայաստան… :Jpit:

----------


## V!k

> Բա հո չէին ասելու երեք ադրբեջանցի վարպետորեն թափանցել են Հայաստան…


 բա հա,պարզ էր,որ չէին ասելու :Wink:  ուղղակի ծիծաղելի է,թե ինչեր են հորինում :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Քիչ ժամանակ է անցել, որ նույն կայքը հրապարակել էր, որ  իբր հայ դիպուկահարները քսանքանի ուկրաինուհի դիպուկահարի են ոչնչացրել, որոնց անձնագրերից.. երկար վեճեր եղան ակումբում... կարծում եմ, արդեն կարելի է ապացուցված համարել, որ լուրը հեքիաթ էր: Սա հեքիա՞թ է, թե՞ ոչ: Որ շատ ուզեմ՝ կարող եմ պարզել: Բայց էդքան ժամանակ չեմ վատնի: Ուղղակի անձամբ ես էս կայքի նման լուրերին լուրջ չեմ մոտենում: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս այլ աղբյուրներ փնտրել, այլ տեղերից ճշտել: Սրա նման իրադարձությունները էնպիսի բաներ չեն, որ հենց իրանց հասնի, ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղից ինֆո չլինի:

----------

Monk (18.11.2010), VisTolog (18.11.2010), Ձայնալար (17.11.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

:Shok:   :LOL: 
Քյոլնում թաղման բյուրոներից մեկի սեփականատեր գերմանացի գործարարները ներկայացրել են սեռական փոքրամասնությունների համար նախատեսված դագաղներ։

Գեյերի դագաղներն առանձնանում են իրենց դիզայնով. նրանց վրա պատկերված են համասեռական բնույթի էրոտիկ պատկերներ։
Այդ դագաղները պատրաստվում են սոճու փայտից և արժեն 1600 եվրո։ Գերմանիայի սեռական փոքրամասնությունների ներկայացուցիչները հավանություն են տվել այդ գաղափարին։ Այս մասին հայտնում է Lenta.ru–ն։

Աղբյուր

----------

VisTolog (18.11.2010), Արևածագ (18.11.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

Չգիտեմ` ինչքանով ա համապատասխանում իրականությանը:

«Սա իսկական ֆաշիզմ է». Հայ դեռահասները պատմել են ոստիկանությունում իրենց արկածների մասին
Հայ դեռահասները, որոնց բերման էին ենթարկել Երեւանի ոստիկանության կենտրոնական բաժին, այսօր՝ նոյեմբերի 19-ին (ի դեպ, Երեխաներին բռնություններից պաշտպանելու օրն է) մամուլի ասուլիս էին հրավիրել՝ պատմելու, թե ինչ է տեղի ուենցալ նախօրեին եւ ինչպես են ոստիկանները նվաստացրել անմեղ երեխաներին:

Ամեն ինչ սկսվել է նրանից, որ աղջիկներից մեկը որոշել է ընկերուհուն հուշանվեր նվիրել՝ գանգի տեսքով, եւ այն հանձնել է հանդիպման ժամանակ: Ընկերուհին, բնականաբար, սկսել է նայել նվերը: Եւ այդպես, դանդաղ քայլքով աղջիկները զբոսնել են Մանկական երկաթուղով: Սակայն մանկական երկաթուղու աշխատակիցները լարվածության մեջ են ընկել այն փաստից, որ ջինսերով եւ պիրսինգով երիտասարդների խումբը զբոսնում է «սուր կտրող-ծակող գործիքով»: Զգոն մի քաղաքացի անմիջապես զանգել է ոստիկանություն, եւ իրավապահներն անմիջապես ժամանել են դեպքի վայր:

Ինչպես մամուլի ասուլիսում պատմել է Երեւանի պետհամալսարանի 3-րդ կուրսի ուսանողուհի Կարինան, երբ աղջիկները տեսել են տղամարդկանց, բարդություններից խուսափելու համար նվերը փորձել է թաքցնել, սակայն արդեն ուշ էր:

Կարինայի խոսքով, ոստիկաններն իրենց բավական ագրեսիվ են պահել, սկսել են պարզել, թե ինչ կա աղջիկների պայուսակներում: «Ոչինչ չէր մնում, քան ցույց տալ հուշանվերը»,- նշել է աղջիկը: Վարդագույն գլխարկով աղջկա հավաստիացումները, թե դա ընդամենը հուշանվեր է, ոստիկանին չեն գոհացրել եւ նա այն պահել է աղջկա փորի մոտ ու թափահարելով ասել. «Որ սենց անեմ, կմտնի՞»: Դրանից հետո երիտասարդներին բռնի ուժով նստեցրել են մեքենան: Միջադեպի մյուս մասնակցի՝ Ծոմակի խոսքով, ոստիկանների ձեռքն են ընկել նաեւ երկու պատահական անցորդներ, որոնք եւս ազատ ոճով էին հագնված: Մեկը ճղած ջինսեր էր հագել, մյուսը եղել է երկար մազերով: Հավանաբար, զգոն ոստիկանները մտածել են, թե նման դրսեւորումները պետք է «պատժել օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ»: Մի խոսքով, ոստիկանությունում են հայտնվել նաեւ պատահական անցորդները:

Իսկ ի՞նչ է եղել հետո:

Հետո սկսվեց իսկական սարսափը:

«Ոստիկանները մեզ համոզում էին, թե մենք էմո սուբմշակույթի կրողներ են, ձայն էին բարձրացնում մեզ վրա, հայհոյում, ստիպում խոստովանել այն, ինչ չենք արել եւ չենք հանդիսանում»,- ասաց Կարինան՝ հավելելով, որ առաջարկել է ոստիկաններին այցելել այն խանութը, որտեղից գնել է հուշանվերը: Ինչ վերաբերում է վարդագույն-սեւ  հագուստին, աղջիկն ասաց. «Ոստիկանները, տեսնելով գույների համադրությունը, հարձակվեցին մեզ վրա եւ բղավում էին. «Դուք էմոներ եք»:

Ծոմակի խոսքով, ոստիկանները ստիպել են իրենց իսկ հորինած բացատրականը գրել: «Այն բանից հետո, երբ ես հրաժարվեցի վկայություն տալ, նրանք զայրացան»,- ասել է աղջիկը եւ նշել, թե ոստիկաններն ուղղակի անհեթեթ հարցեր են տվել, արդյոք իրենք Եհովայի վկանե՞ր են, աղանդավորնե՞ր են, կամ այլ «հիմարություններ»:

«Ընդհանրապես մեր երկրում զարմանալի իրավիճակ է: Այստեղ պիրսինգ կամ տատու արածներին սատանիստներ են անվանում: Նույնը «էմո»-ների դեպքում: Մարդկանց պարզապես դուր է գալիս այդ ոճը, դուր է գալիս վարդագույն հագուստ կրել: Աբսուրդ է, բայց այդ նույն պատճառով դու կարող ես բառի բուն իմաստով զոհ գնալ, ոչ միայն հասարակության, այլեւ ոստիկանության ձեռքով»,- ասել է Ծոմակը:

Նրա խոսքով, ոստիկաններն իրենց չեն ծեծել, բայց բղավել են, իսկ Բելլային՝ «Արմինֆո» գործակալության ղեկավարի դստեր մազերից են քաշել: Ոստիկանությունում սպառնալիքներից ու դիտողություններից հետո թույլատրել են զանգահարել ծնողներին: Աղջիկները նշեցին, որ իրանցի պատահական անցորդին «դեսպանատուն» բառը լսելուց հետո արագ բաց են թողել, իսկ երկրորդ տղային ծեծի են ենթարկել, քանի որ բղավոցներ էին լսվում: Կարինայի ընկերուհիներն ասացին, որ աղջիկն իսկական շոկ է ապրել: Ուսանողուհին առ այսօր ահաբեկված է:

«Դա սովորական ֆաշիզմ է: Մարդկանց բռնում են մազերի սխալ գույնի համար»,- նշել է Հելսինկյան ասոցիացիայի նախագահ Միքայել Դանիելյանը: Նրա խոսքով, այժմ ինքը, որպես ծնող ստիպված է վախենալ իր երեխաների համար, որոնք «բոլորի պես չեն հագնվում»:

Այս ողջ պատմության մեջ ուշագրավ է Զարուհի Ղուկասյանի՝ ձերբակալված դեռահասներից մեկի մոր պատմածը: Նա, մասնավորապես, հայտնել է, որ մեկ շաբաթ առաջ իրենց տուն է ժամանել անչափահասների հարցերով տեսուչ Խաչիկ Ավագյանն ու փորձել համոզել ծնողներին, որ Բելլան «էմո» է: Ոստիկանն անգամ սպառնացել է, որ եթե ծնողները միջոցներ չձեռնարկեն, «այդ պատմությունը վատ ավարտ» կունենա: Միգուցե, պատահական չէ՞, որ մեկ շաբաթ անց երիտասարդներին, այդ թվում՝ Բելլային բերման են ենթարկել ոստիկանություն:


Աղբյուր` NEWS.am


Էս ոստիկանների կատարյալ ապուշությունն ու անմարդկային վերաբերմունքը զզվանք են առաջացնում:  :Bad:

----------


## Skeptic

/նախորդ գրառումը 2-րդ անգամ կրկնվել էր. մոդերատորներին խնդրում եմ սա ջնջել/

----------


## ministr

> Չգիտեմ` ինչքանով ա համապատասխանում իրականությանը:
> 
> «Սա իսկական ֆաշիզմ է». Հայ դեռահասները պատմել են ոստիկանությունում իրենց արկածների մասին
> Հայ դեռահասները, որոնց բերման էին ենթարկել Երեւանի ոստիկանության կենտրոնական բաժին, այսօր՝ նոյեմբերի 19-ին (ի դեպ, Երեխաներին բռնություններից պաշտպանելու օրն է) մամուլի ասուլիս էին հրավիրել՝ պատմելու, թե ինչ է տեղի ուենցալ նախօրեին եւ ինչպես են ոստիկանները նվաստացրել անմեղ երեխաներին:
> 
> Ամեն ինչ սկսվել է նրանից, որ աղջիկներից մեկը որոշել է ընկերուհուն հուշանվեր նվիրել՝ գանգի տեսքով, եւ այն հանձնել է հանդիպման ժամանակ: Ընկերուհին, բնականաբար, սկսել է նայել նվերը: Եւ այդպես, դանդաղ քայլքով աղջիկները զբոսնել են Մանկական երկաթուղով: Սակայն մանկական երկաթուղու աշխատակիցները լարվածության մեջ են ընկել այն փաստից, որ ջինսերով եւ պիրսինգով երիտասարդների խումբը զբոսնում է «սուր կտրող-ծակող գործիքով»: Զգոն մի քաղաքացի անմիջապես զանգել է ոստիկանություն, եւ իրավապահներն անմիջապես ժամանել են դեպքի վայր:
> 
> Ինչպես մամուլի ասուլիսում պատմել է Երեւանի պետհամալսարանի 3-րդ կուրսի ուսանողուհի Կարինան, երբ աղջիկները տեսել են տղամարդկանց, բարդություններից խուսափելու համար նվերը փորձել է թաքցնել, սակայն արդեն ուշ էր:
> 
> ...



- Մամ, մամ, բակում ինձ ղարաբաղցի են ասում....
- Դու բաաաաան չարիր քեզ ասին ղարաբաղցի?  :Smile: 

Մանկական երկաթուղին էդ խփնվածների հավաքատեղինա, ու վարդագույն սև հագնված, գանգերով էլ զարդարված դեռահասը դժվար թե կարուսել նստելու եկած լինի:
Գործը ուրա հասել, որ թաղայինը գալիսա տուն ասում ձեր աղջկան հետևեք: Իսկապես ուշագրավա, որ մայրը փոխանակ ամոթից գետինը մտնի, մի բան էլ բողոքումա: Ոստիկանն էլ որ ասումա վերջը վատ կլինի ոչ թե սպառնումա, այլ զգուշացնում, որովհետև մեկ էլ տեսար էգուց մյուս օր էդ աղջիկը հասավ բաղձալի END-ին...

----------

Էլիզե (20.11.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> - Մամ, մամ, բակում ինձ ղարաբաղցի են ասում....
> - Դու բաաաաան չարիր քեզ ասին ղարաբաղցի? 
> 
> Մանկական երկաթուղին էդ խփնվածների հավաքատեղինա, ու վարդագույն սև հագնված, գանգերով էլ զարդարված դեռահասը դժվար թե կարուսել նստելու եկած լինի:
> Գործը ուրա հասել, որ թաղայինը գալիսա տուն ասում ձեր աղջկան հետևեք: Իսկապես ուշագրավա, որ մայրը փոխանակ ամոթից գետինը մտնի, մի բան էլ բողոքումա: Ոստիկանն էլ որ ասումա վերջը վատ կլինի ոչ թե սպառնումա, այլ զգուշացնում, որովհետև մեկ էլ տեսար էգուց մյուս օր էդ աղջիկը հասավ բաղձալի END-ին...


Մասամբ համաձայն եմ: Իսկ ընդհանուր, կարծում եմ, էդ ֆաշիզմը, ինչպես իրենք են բնութագրում, հորինված բան է: 
Քանի որ ոչ ոստիկաններին եմ վստահում, ոչ էլ երկաթուղում հավաքվող մասսային:

----------


## ministr

> Մասամբ համաձայն եմ: Իսկ ընդհանուր, կարծում եմ, էդ ֆաշիզմը, ինչպես իրենք են բնութագրում, հորինված բան է: 
> Քանի որ ոչ ոստիկաններին եմ վստահում, ոչ էլ երկաթուղում հավաքվող մասսային:


Ընդհանուր առմամբ մեզ մի քիչ ֆաշիզմ ա պետք:

----------


## Skeptic

> - Մամ, մամ, բակում ինձ ղարաբաղցի են ասում....
> - Դու բաաաաան չարիր քեզ ասին ղարաբաղցի?


- Մամ, մամ, բակում ինձ նեգր են ասում....
- Դու բաաաաան չարիր քեզ ասին նեգր?  :Dntknw: 




> Մանկական երկաթուղին էդ խփնվածների հավաքատեղինա, ու վարդագույն սև հագնված, գանգերով էլ զարդարված դեռահասը դժվար թե կարուսել նստելու եկած լինի:
> Գործը ուրա հասել, որ թաղայինը գալիսա տուն ասում ձեր աղջկան հետևեք: Իսկապես ուշագրավա, որ մայրը փոխանակ ամոթից գետինը մտնի, մի բան էլ բողոքումա: Ոստիկանն էլ որ ասումա վերջը վատ կլինի ոչ թե սպառնումա, այլ զգուշացնում, որովհետև մեկ էլ տեսար էգուց մյուս օր էդ աղջիկը հասավ բաղձալի END-ին...


Ես ինքս էլ «էմո» կոչվող ենթամշակույթի համար մեղմ ասած չեմ գժվում, բայց, նորից կրկնեմ, եթե վերոնշյալ ինֆորմացիան ճիշտ ա ու թերի չի, ոստիկանների անասուն պահվածքը ո՞նց կարելի ա արդարացնել: Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում` պատահական անցորդներին բռնել մենակ նրա համար, որ երկար մազերով կամ ճղած ջինսերով էին: Ինչ վերաբերում ա աղջիկներին, քրեական /ոչ էլ որևէ այլ/ օրենսգրքում սև ու վարդագույն հագուստ կրելու, գանգերով զարդարվելու համար, կամ թեկուզ էմո լինելու համար հոդված նախատեսված չի:
Եթե ձեր համար էդքան կարևոր ա «էմոների» վերացումը, ապա միակ ճանապարհը դրա արմատների, ասել ա թե` պատճառների վերացումն ա: Իսկ պատճառները, որպես կանոն, ընտանիքի անլիարժեքությունն ա կամ ընտանեկան պրոբլեմները:






> Քանի որ ոչ ոստիկաններին եմ վստահում, ոչ էլ երկաթուղում հավաքվող մասսային:


Կպատճառաբանե՞ս առաձին-առանձին:




> Ընդհանուր առմամբ մեզ մի քիչ ֆաշիզմ ա պետք:



 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Фашизм (итал. fascismo, от итал. fascio — пучок, связка, объединение) — идеология, политическое движение и социальная практика, которые характеризуются следующими признаками и чертами: отрицание демократии и её экономической и политической практики; создание режима, основанного на принципах тоталитарно-корпоративной государственности, однопартийности; подавление противников государства и любых форм инакомыслия; фашизация общества, создание военизированных формирований и взгляд на войну как на естественный двигатель развития и важную часть человеческой жизни.
 :Bad:

----------


## Norton

> - Մամ, մամ, բակում ինձ ղարաբաղցի են ասում....
> - Դու բաաաաան չարիր քեզ ասին ղարաբաղցի? 
> 
> Մանկական երկաթուղին էդ խփնվածների հավաքատեղինա, ու վարդագույն սև հագնված, գանգերով էլ զարդարված դեռահասը դժվար թե կարուսել նստելու եկած լինի:
> Գործը ուրա հասել, որ թաղայինը գալիսա տուն ասում ձեր աղջկան հետևեք: Իսկապես ուշագրավա, որ մայրը փոխանակ ամոթից գետինը մտնի, մի բան էլ բողոքումա: Ոստիկանն էլ որ ասումա վերջը վատ կլինի ոչ թե սպառնումա, այլ զգուշացնում, որովհետև մեկ էլ տեսար էգուց մյուս օր էդ աղջիկը հասավ բաղձալի END-ին...


Մինսիտր ջան, անկախ քո վերաբերմունքից, եթե օրենքի տառը չի խախտվել ոստիկանությունը իրավունք չունի, որևէ մեկին բերման ենթարկել: Իսկ էս նյութից պարզ չի, ի վերջո ոստիկանությունը ի՞նչ ա ուզում ու ինչի դեմ ա պայքարում:

----------

Chuk (20.11.2010), Ձայնալար (20.11.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Մինսիտր ջան, անկախ քո վերաբերմունքից, եթե օրենքի տառը չի խախտվել ոստիկանությունը իրավունք չունի, որևէ մեկին բերման ենթարկել: Իսկ էս նյութից պարզ չի, ի վերջո ոստիկանությունը ի՞նչ ա ուզում ու ինչի դեմ ա պայքարում:


Norton ջան էդ օրենքի տառ կոչվածը պետք չի ծայրահեղացնել: Օրինակ մեկն ուզումա Կիևյան կամուրջից իրեն գցի, հիմա ինչ ոստիկանը չպետք ա խանգարի ինքնասպանությանը, ինչա թե օրենքի տառում գրած չկա, որ ինքնասպան լինողին պետք է խանգարել?

----------

Էլիզե (20.11.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> Կպատճառաբանե՞ս առաձին-առանձին:


*Ոստիկանություն* - համ շուրջբոլորը դժգուհություն կա, համ էլ մի փոքր ես իմ մաշկի վրա եմ զգացել, որ հիմա չեմ վստահում:

*Երկաթուղում հավաքվող մասսա* - Ինչ որ ժամանակ կարելի է ասել  մի փոքր շփում ունեցել եմ հետները ու հիմա ոչ մի լավ բան չեմ կարող հիշել այդ շփումներից:

----------


## Norton

> Norton ջան էդ օրենքի տառ կոչվածը պետք չի ծայրահեղացնել: Օրինակ մեկն ուզումա Կիևյան կամուրջից իրեն գցի, հիմա ինչ ոստիկանը չպետք ա խանգարի ինքնասպանությանը, ինչա թե օրենքի տառում գրած չկա, որ ինքնասպան լինողին պետք է խանգարել?


Մինստր ջան, հիմա դու ես ծաղրահեղացնում, թե՞ ես: Կամուրջից քցվելը հարցի հետ ինչ կապ ունի, մենք խոսում ենք փողոցում քայլող ոչ մի օրենք չխախտող մարդուն՝ անկախ իր ապրելու կենսակերպից, հավատքից, քաղաքական հայացքներից, բլա, բլա, ձեռբակալավելու մասին: Իսկ փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ոստիկանությունը մեծամասամբ խառնվում է ոչ այն ժամանակ, երբ պետք է, այլ այն ժամանակ, երբ նպատակահարմար են գտնում՝ դրանով իսկ խախտելով այն, ինչ պետք է պաշտպանեն ի պաշտոնե՝ ՀՀ-ում ընդունված օրենքները, իսկ մենք էլի մեր նպատակահարմարությունից ելենով արդարացնելով նրանց անօրինական քայլերը, ըստ էության աջակցում են նրան, որ անօրինականությունը շարունակվի: 
Օրինակ շատ ՀՀ քաղաքացիները ոգևորված պաշտպանում են ոստիկանների ագրեսիվ պահվածքը ընդդիմադիր երիտասարդների նկատմամբ, ավելին ամեն կերպ ոգևորում են նրանց, բայց դրանից ամենևին չի բխում, որ ոստիկանությունը ճիշտ է վարվում: Ընդամենը հասարակության մի մասի մոտ աջակցություն են ստանում՝ իրենց անօրինական գործողություները շարունակելու համար: Հիմա դու այս պարագայում խաղում ես նույն դաշտում, որը հասարակության ոչ մի շերտի, այդ թվում քո շահերից չի բխում :Wink:

----------

Chuk (20.11.2010), Skeptic (20.11.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

Զարմանալի է, որ ծնողները երբեք չեն մեղադրում իրենց երեխաներին: Մեղավոր են բոլորը,  բացի իրենց երեխաներից: 
Հիմա միշտ էլ ծնողները սվիններն առած պաշտպանում են իրենց երեխաներին` համայն հայկական "թշնամիներից"` ոստիկաններից /տվալ դեպքում/, ուսուցիչներից /դպրոցի կոնֆլիկտների ժամանակ/....  անմեղ տեղը ոչ ոք չի մեղադրի երեխային.... не бывает дыма без огня...

----------

ministr (20.11.2010), Yevuk (20.11.2010), Հարդ (20.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> *Ոստիկանություն* - համ շուրջբոլորը դժգուհություն կա, համ էլ մի փոքր ես իմ մաշկի վրա եմ զգացել, որ հիմա չեմ վստահում:
> 
> *Երկաթուղում հավաքվող մասսա* - Ինչ որ ժամանակ կարելի է ասել  մի փոքր շփում ունեցել եմ հետները ու հիմա ոչ մի լավ բան չեմ կարող հիշել այդ շփումներից:


Պարզ ա:  :Smile:  Իմ անձնական կարծիքով, առաջին կատեգորիան ավելի համասեռ ա / ::}: /, քան երկրորդը:

----------

Հարդ (20.11.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Մինստր ջան, հիմա դու ես ծաղրահեղացնում, թե՞ ես: Կամուրջից քցվելը հարցի հետ ինչ կապ ունի, մենք խոսում ենք փողոցում քայլող ոչ մի օրենք չխախտող մարդուն՝ անկախ իր ապրելու կենսակերպից, հավատքից, քաղաքական հայացքներից, բլա, բլա: Իսկ փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ոստիկանությունը մեծամասամբ խառնվում է ոչ այն ժամանակ, երբ պետք է, այլ այն ժամանակ, երբ նպատակահարմար են գտնում՝ դրանով իսկ խախտելով այն, ինչ պետք է պաշտպանեն ի պաշտոնե՝ ՀՀ-ում ընդունված օրենքները, իսկ մենք էլի մեր նպատակահարմարությունից ելենով արդարացնելով նրանց անօրինական քայլերը, ըստ էության աջակցում են նրան, որ անօրինականությունը շարունակվի: 
> Օրինակ շատ ՀՀ քաղաքացիները ոգևորված պաշտպանում են ոստիկանների ագրեսիվ պահվածքը ընդդիմադիր երիտասարդների նկատմամբ, ավելին ամեն կերպ ոգևորում են նրանց, բայց դրանից ամենևին չի բխում, որ ոստիկանությունը ճիշտ է վարվում: Ընդամենը հասարակության մի մասի մոտ աջակցություն են ստանում՝ իրենց անօրինական գործողություները շարունակելու համար: Հիմա դու այս պարագայում խաղում ես նույն դաշտում, որը հասարակության ոչ մի շերտի, այդ թվում քո շահերից չի բխում


Կամուրջից քցվելը շատ ուղղակի կապ ուներ էմո-ների հետ: Եթե նենց ես պատկերացնում որ էմո լինելը միայն սև ու վարդագույն, գանգիկներով, մահիկներով, ոսկորիկներով շորոեր հագնելնա ապա սխալվում ես: Ախպոր պես ընդդիմադիր լոլոները ստեղ մեջ մի գցեք էլի:

----------


## Norton

> Կամուրջից քցվելը շատ ուղղակի կապ ուներ էմո-ների հետ: Եթե նենց ես պատկերացնում որ էմո լինելը միայն սև ու վարդագույն, գանգիկներով, մահիկներով, ոսկորիկներով շորոեր հագնելնա ապա սխալվում ես: Ախպոր պես ընդդիմադիր լոլոները ստեղ մեջ մի գցեք էլի:


Մինստր, այսինքն դու մտածում էս, ՀՀ ոստիկանության պես, որ սենց սև ու վարդագույն են հագնվում, մի օր էլ իրանց մոստից կգցեն
Իսկ դու թեման մի շեղիր, ընդդիմության "լոլոները" ընդամենը օրինակ էին, բավական նման նույն իրավիճակին, իսկ մենք հիմա խոսում են իրավապահ համակարգի գործողությունների օրինականության մասին, հարգելի Մինստր:
Իսկ քո գրածը ավելի շատ արկղում գտնվող նարինջի անեկդոտնա հիշացնում: 
-Որ սև ու վարդագույն ա հանգված ուրեմն էմոյա
-Որ էմոյա ուրեմն հաստատ մոտը գանգիկ կունենա
-Եթե մոտը գանգիկ կա հաստատ ուզումա գնա իրան մոստից քցի, բռնենք տանենք բաժին՝ բացատրական աշխատանք տանենք, որ չքցվի :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (20.11.2010)

----------


## ministr

Նորթոն դու էլ մտածում ես զռ ընդդիմադիրի պես, եթե ոստիկանա, ուրեմն ազգի թշնամիա  :Smile:  Էմոն միայն սև ու վարդագույնով չի, ոստիկանն էլ էդքան պրիմիտիվ չի: Եթե ուշադիր ես կարդացել հոդվածը, էդ աղջիկներից մեկի տուն թաղայինն էլ էր եկել: Հիմա ինչ քո կարծիքով թաղայինը բոլոր սև-վարդագույն հագնողներին հյուրա գնում?

----------

Էլիզե (20.11.2010)

----------


## Norton

> Նորթոն դու էլ մտածում ես զռ ընդդիմադիրի պես, եթե ոստիկանա, ուրեմն ազգի թշնամիա  Էմոն միայն սև ու վարդագույնով չի, ոստիկանն էլ էդքան պրիմիտիվ չի: Եթե ուշադիր ես կարդացել հոդվածը, էդ աղջիկներից մեկի տուն թաղայինն էլ էր եկել: Հիմա ինչ քո կարծիքով թաղայինը բոլոր սև-վարդագույն հագնողներին հյուրա գնում?


Մինստր ջան, ազգի թշնամին ինչ կապ ունի, եթե կա օրենքով սահմանված լիազորությունների շրջանակ, որը ցավոք ՀՀ ամեն օր գերազանցվում են: Էմո չլինի ով ուզումա լինի, ոստիկանները կարան կամայական բռնեն ու բաժին տանեն, որի իրավունքը չունեն, եթե իհարկե չգիտեմ ինչ օպերատիվ տեղեկություններ չունեն, որ մասին էլ գիտենք ոնցա լինում: :Ok: 
Ես ընդհանրապես երևույթի մասին են խոսում, Մինստր ջան, թե չէ կարողա մի օր էլ ծիծակ կոշիկով, սև շորերով ու թրաշովերին տանեն, ասեն ինքը էս տեսքով թմրամոլիա նման: Իսկ թաղայինը կարողա շատ տարբեր հարցերով գա, իրա դերը շատ մի գերագնահատի :Ok:

----------

Chuk (20.11.2010)

----------


## ministr

Դե եթե բերման ենթարկելու մասինա խոսքը, ապա նենց չի, որ ոստիկանն իրավունք չունի որևէ մեկին բերման ենթարկելու: Ինձ էլ են տարել ժամանակին, էն էլ ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս քաղաքային վարչություն  :Jpit: ) Բայց դա օրենքի խախտում չէր (չիմանաս ես էի օրենք խախտել)  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Դե եթե բերման ենթարկելու մասինա խոսքը, ապա նենց չի, ո*ր ոստիկանն իրավունք չունի որևէ մեկին բերման ենթարկելու:* Ինձ էլ են տարել ժամանակին, էն էլ ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս քաղաքային վարչություն ) Բայց դա օրենքի խախտում չէր (չիմանաս ես էի օրենք խախտել)


Ի դեպ, իմ վերևի գրառումից դա չի բխում :Ok:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ մեզ մի քիչ ֆաշիզմ ա պետք:


Մի էրկու հատ կոնցենտրացիոն ճամբար էլ լիներ, չէր խանգարի` գազախցիկներով, գազենվագեններով, դիակիզարաններով ու այլ հարմարանքներով:

----------


## ministr

> Մի էրկու հատ կոնցենտրացիոն ճամբար էլ լիներ, չէր խանգարի` գազախցիկներով, գազենվագեններով, դիակիզարաններով ու այլ հարմարանքներով:


Հա, մեկը գյալըբոների համար, մեկը հաստավիզ տավարների, մեկը ազգի դավաճանների.. էն մեկն էլ նենց, զապաս:

----------

V!k (22.11.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Հա, մեկը գյալըբոների համար, մեկը հաստավիզ տավարների, մեկը ազգի դավաճանների.. էն մեկն էլ նենց, զապաս:


Ազգի դավաճան ֆաշիզմի դեպքում համարվում են բոլոր ոչ ֆաշիստները:
Ահագին մեծ ճամբարա պահանջվելու, բոլոր հայ ոչ ֆաշիստներին գազախեղդ անելու համար:

----------

Skeptic (20.11.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*Չեխիայում թույլատրվեց կոկաինի և մարիխուանայի օգտագործումը*

Չեխիայում թույլատրել են կոկաինը, մարիխուանան և հալյուցինածին սնկերը։

Չեխիայում հունվարի 1-ից ուժի մեջ կմտնի օրենք, որը երկրի քաղաքացիներին թույլ կտա պահել մինչև 15 գրամ մարիխունա, էքստազիի մինչև 4 դեղահաբ, 2 գրամ ամֆետամին, կես գրամ հերոին, մեկ գրամ կոկաին։

Չեխական ԶԼՄ–ների փոխանցմամբ, նոր օրենքը երկրի քաղաքացիներին թույլ կտա նաև տան պայմաններում աճեցնել մինչև 5 թուփ կանեփ և 40 հալյուցինածին սունկ։

Տեղական ԶԼՄ–ների փոխանցմամբ՝ նոր օրենքի շնորհիվ երկրում թմրանյութերի գները 30–40 տոկոսով նվազել են։

Վիճակագրության համաձայն, 24 տարեկանից ցածր չեխերի 28%-ը տարեկան գոնե մեկ անգամ «խոտ է ծխում»։ Սա ամենաբարձր ցուցանիշն է ԵՄ–ում։ Սակայն մյուս կողմից ծանր թմրանյութեր չեխերը միջին հաշվով ավելի քիչ են օգտագործում, քան ԵՄ մյուս երկրների քաղաքացիները։ Այս մասին հայտնում է MIGnews.com–ը։

----------

Աթեիստ (22.11.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Էսօր Windows-ի 25 ամյակն ա  :Smile: : Քառորդ դար: Շնորհավոր  :Drinks: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.11.2010), Chuk (22.11.2010), Jarre (22.11.2010), LoK® (22.11.2010), Magic-Mushroom (22.11.2010), Norton (22.11.2010), Rammstein (22.11.2010), Skeptic (22.11.2010), Ungrateful (22.11.2010), V!k (22.11.2010), VisTolog (22.11.2010), Ապե Ջան (22.11.2010), Արևածագ (22.11.2010), Երվանդ (22.11.2010), Հարդ (22.11.2010), Ձայնալար (23.11.2010), Մանուլ (22.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.11.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Շոտլանդացիներին կոչ են անում ներքնազգեստ կրել*



Շոտլանդական ավանդույթները պաշտպանող «Scottish Tartans Authority» կազմակերպութան տնօրեն Բրայան Ուիլտոնը կոչ է արել շոտլանդացի տղամարդկանց ներքնազգեստ կրել ազգային տարազ համարվող կիսաշրջազեստի (կիլտ) տակից: Նա կարծում է, որ շոտլանդացիները պետք է հրաժեշտ տան այն մտքին, թե իսկական լեռնեցին ներքնազգեստ չի կրում: «Մեր նախնիների ավանդույթները լավն են, բայց կոնկրետ այդ մեկը 21-րդ դարին համահունչ չէ: Այսօր կիլտի տակից ներքնազգեստ չկրելը անլուրջ է եւ հակահիգիենիկ»,- ասել է Բրայան Ուիլտոնը:

Կիլտ կրողներից շատերը քննադատել են շոտլանդական ավանդույթները պահպանելուն ուղղված կազմակերպության տնօրենի այս հայտարարությունը: Նշենք, որ կիլտ արտադրող «Shanj» ընկերությունը եւս պնդում է, որ ներնքնազգեստ կրելը պարտադիր է ժամանակավորապես կիլտ վարձելու դեպքում: «Shanj» ընկերությունից մեծ քանակությամբ կիլտեր են վարձում հատկապես կինո արտադրողները:

_hraparak.am_

----------

Gayl (23.11.2010), Jarre (27.11.2010), Tig (23.11.2010), Արևածագ (23.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (23.11.2010), ՆանՍ (09.12.2010), Շինարար (23.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (23.11.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Թագուհու աչքը լույս  :Jpit:

----------

davidus (08.12.2010), Gayl (23.11.2010), Jarre (27.11.2010), Moonwalker (23.11.2010), My World My Space (24.11.2010), Tig (23.11.2010), tikopx (23.11.2010), VisTolog (23.11.2010), Արևածագ (23.11.2010), Հայկօ (23.11.2010), Ձայնալար (23.11.2010), ՆանՍ (09.12.2010), Շինարար (23.11.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

*Սիրտը չդիմացավ ակտավորմանը*
Երեկ Վանաձորում դժբախտ պատահար է գրանցվել։ Ժամը 18։30-ին Վանաձորի Գրիգոր Նարեկացի փողոցի «Գարաժներ» կոչվող հատվածում ճանապարհային ոստիկանը կանգնեցրել է «Օպել Վեկտրա» մակնիշի AM 07 UU 657 պետհամարանիշի մեքենան եւ փորձել վարորդին վարչական տուգանքի ենթարկել։ Վարորդը՝ 1950 թվականին ծնված Թենգիզ Թեյմուրազյանը, որ բնակվում էր Վանաձորի Մոսկովյան 22/11 հասցեում, հենց տեղում հանկարծամահ է եղել։ Նրա սիրտը չի դիմացել «ակտավորմանը», եւ սրտի կաթված է ստացել։ Դեպքի վայրում երեկոյան հավաքվել  էին մի խումբ ճանապարհային ոստիկաններ, ներկա էր նաեւ ճանապարհային ոստիկանության պետ Մերուժան Կարապետյանը։
Այնուհետ դեպքի վայր ժամանեցին Լոռու մարզի քննչական վարչության քննիչները եւ քննչական վարչության պետ Գագիկ Իսպիրյանը։ Ինչպես մեզ հետ զրույցում նշեց ճանապարհային ոստիկանության պետ Մերուժան Կարապետյանը, «տեղի է ունեցել հանկարծամահություն»։ Այնուհետ դեպքի վայր ժամանեցին նաեւ մահացածի հարազատները, ըստ որոնց՝ մահացածը տառապում էր սրտային հիվանդությամբ: «Վերջերս շատ էր բողոքում սրտից, բուժման կուրս էր անցնում, բայց ինքն էլ գիտեր, որ մի օր նման բան ա լինելու իր հետ»,- ասացին հարազատները։

hraparak.am

----------

A.r.p.i. (23.11.2010), Lianik (24.11.2010), tikopx (24.11.2010), Հայուհի (24.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

խայտառակ եղանք աշխարհով մեկ :Sad: 

Հայերը ու վրացիք նույնիսկ սենց ժամանակ են վաղտ գտնում կայֆեր անելու:
http://lenta.ru/news/2010/11/24/lisboa/

----------

Արևածագ (24.11.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Լոնդոնի Կայսերական քոլեջի գիտնականներին առաջին անգամ հաջողվել է առարկաներն անտեսանելի դարձնել երեք չափումով։ Այս մասին հայտնում է The Daily Mail–ը։
> 
> Ավելի վաղ գիտնականներին հաջողվում էր առարկան անտեսանելի դարձնել միայն այն դիտորդի համար, որը նայում էր առարկային դիմացից կամ ետևից, սակայն առարկան կրկին երևում էր կողքից նայելիս։
> 
> *Նշենք, սակայն, որ դեռ փորձարկվում են 1 մմ երկարությունից ոչ մեծ առարկաներ, ինչպես, օրինակ, փոքրիկ ոսկե ձուլակտորն է։*
> 
> Այն նյութը, որը առարկան անտեսանելի է դարձնում, կազմված է մանր ձողերից, որոնք իրենց հերթին կազմում են պատաշարի նման մի կառուցվածք։ Իրենց դիրքի շնորհիվ ձողերը մասամբ թեքում են լույսի շողերը։ Այսպիսով, գիտնականները կարող են փոխել լույսի տարածման ուղղությունն ու արագությունը՝ ստիպելով շողերին շրջանցել առարկան։
> 
> Եվրոպական հանձնաժողովի կարծիքով՝ այս ձեռքբերումները կնպաստեն լիովին նոր օպտիկական սարքավորումներ և լուսակուտակիչների մշակմանը։


Աղբյուր՝ Թերթ

Տնաշեններ, էդ չափի բանը առանց ձեր ձողիկների էլ չեմ տեսնի  :Jpit: 

հ.գ. հետաքրքիր ա  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.11.2010), Jarre (27.11.2010), Kuk (27.11.2010), Lianik (27.11.2010), Rammstein (10.12.2010), V!k (27.11.2010), Աթեիստ (27.11.2010), Արևածագ (29.11.2010), Ձայնալար (27.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (29.11.2010), ՆանՍ (09.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Մահացել է Լեսլի Նիլսենը


ԱՄՆ-ում 84 տարեկան հասակում մահացել է հանրահայտ ամերիկացի դերասան-կատակերգու Լեսլի Նիլսենը, ով հայտնի էր «Մերկ ատրճանակ» ֆիլմաշարով: Ինչպես հաղորդում է ИТАР-ТАСС-ը, դերասանի գործակալի խոսքերով` նա մահացել է Ֆլորիդայի հիվանդանոցներից մեկում թոքերի բորբոքման բարդացումների հետևանքով: Վերջին կինոնկարը, որտեղ նկարահանվել է դերասանը, կատակերգական «Շատ սարսափելի կինո – 5» ֆիլմն է, որի պրեմիերան կկայանա 2011 թ.

Աղբյուր՝ Հրապարակ.ամ

ՀԳ՝ սիրում էի Աէրոպլանը ու Մերկ ատրճանակը։ Լավն էր....  :Sad: 

ՀՀԳ՝ կարելի է մի առանձին թեմա բացել մահվան նորությունների մասին  :Blush:

----------

Freeman (05.03.2011), Gayl (29.11.2010), Moonwalker (29.11.2010), Smokie (29.11.2010), Terminator (01.12.2010), Ապե Ջան (29.11.2010), ՆանՍ (09.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (29.11.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

:Sad:  Ամերիկյան տափակ կոմեդիաներում էր խաղում, բայց լավն էր սպիտակահեր բիձուկը:

84 է՞ր, լավ ոչինչ:  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (29.11.2010), Moonwalker (29.11.2010), VisTolog (08.12.2010), Արևածագ (29.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (29.11.2010)

----------


## Smokie

Օղորմի: :Sad:  Вообше չէի սպասում նման բան, ոչ էլ սպասում էի, որ էդքան մեծ կլիներ տարիքով: :Sad:

----------


## Jarre

Լավ, մի հատ էլ ուրախ նորություն  :Wink: 

*Սուրբ Ջոլիի տաճարը* 



Կամբոջայի Ագկոռ-Վատ համալիրում հոլիվուդյան աստղ Անջելինա Ջոլիի անունով տաճար է անվանակոչվել: XII դարի այս շինությունը ժամանակին կոչվել է Ռաջավիխարա, կամ Արքայական մենաստան: Հիմա այն ժողովուրդը կոչում է Անջելինա Ջոլիի տաճար: Հենց այդ տաճարում են նկարահանել դրվագներ «Լարա Կրոֆտ` գերեզմանների կողոպտիչը» հայտնի կինոնկարից, որտեղ Ջոլին խաղում էր գլխավոր դերում: Նկարահանումներից հետո դերասանուհին մանկատնից մի երեխա որդեգրեց, որը նրա ավագ որդին է:



Աղբյուրներ՝ Հրապարակ, theage.com.au

ՀԳ՝ Զրույց 20 տարի հետո։
- Ապէ, դու քո էրեխուն որտէ ե՞ս կնքելու սուրբ Դոդո՞ւմ, թե՞ Սաշիկում։
- Ոչ, մենք արևմտյան արժեքների կողմնակիցներ ենք՝ կամ սուրբ Ջոլիում կամ էլ սուրբ Պամելայում, դեռ չենք որոշել։

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.11.2010), CactuSoul (08.12.2010), einnA (30.11.2010), Kuk (29.11.2010), Moonwalker (29.11.2010), tikopx (01.12.2010), Yevuk (08.12.2010), Արևածագ (29.11.2010), Հայուհի (29.11.2010), Մանուլ (29.11.2010), ՆանՍ (09.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (29.11.2010), Սլիմ (29.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

առանց ինչ-որ պետության հովանավորթւոյնա, դժվար սովորական հակերները սենց բան անեին, դրանց կբռնեին արդեն՝

Wikileaks -ի վրա դոս ատակեն  հասնումա գագաթնակետին, արդեն հասելա 10 ԳԲ/Վ արագության:Ես սենց բան դեռ չէի լսել, վերջնա:Բայց  AMAZON ը դեռ դիմանումա, հալալա ելի , թե ինչ սերվեր են սարքել 

Իրանց պաշտոնական տեղեկատվությունը

սա էլ ես եմ գթել՝

Կցորդ 50605

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Սկանդալ Ճապոնիայում. Սպիտակաձյունիկը «սեռական հարաբերությունների» մեջ էր մտել յոթ թզուկների հետ*



Ճապոնիայի բոլոր գրախանութներից հավաքվել են ամիսներ առաջ ճապոներեն տպագրված Գրիմ եղբայրների «Սպիտակաձյունիկը և յոթ թզուկները» հեքիաթը։ Պատճառը մանուկների համար նախատեսված գրքում տեղ գտած այն տեսարանն էր, երբ Սպիտակաձյունիկը սեռական հարաբերությունների մեջ է մտնում յոթ թզուկների հետ։

Ճապոնական լրատվամիջոցների փոխանցմամբ՝ հեքիաթը հրատարակած Beijing Mediatime հրատարակչատան ներկայացուցիչները սկանդալային սխալի առնչությամբ հայտարարել են, թե գրքի թարգմանության ժամանակ իրենք չեն կարողացել գտնել գերմաներեն բնօրինակը և համեմատել թարգմանության հետ։ Իսկ հեքիաթի հրատարակության համար օգտագործել են ճապոներեն տարբերակը։

«Ընթերցողները զանգահարում էին մեզ և ասում, որ այդ հեքիաթը երեխաների համար նորմալ չէ, ինչի պատառով բոլոր գրախանութներից հավաքեցինք գրքերը»,– ասել է հրատարակչատան ներկայացուցիչ Լի Յոնգը։

Իսկ հրատարակչատան մեկ այլ ներկայացուցիչ Zhejiang Morning Express պարբերականին տված հարցազրույցում սկանդալի առնչությամբ ասել է. «Ճապոներեն չենք կարողանում կարդալ։ Այդ պատճառով համեմատություն չենք արել։ Սակայն վստահում էինք թարգմանչին, որը համալսարանի ուսանող էր»։

http://www.tert.am/am/news/2010/12/08/snowwhite/

----------

Ariadna (08.12.2010), Gayl (08.12.2010), tikopx (08.12.2010), VisTolog (08.12.2010), Հայկօ (10.12.2010), Հայուհի (08.12.2010), Հարդ (08.12.2010), Մանուլ (10.12.2010), ՆանՍ (09.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (08.12.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

> *Սկանդալ Ճապոնիայում. Սպիտակաձյունիկը «սեռական հարաբերությունների» մեջ էր մտել յոթ թզուկների հետ*
> ....
> 
> Ճապոնական լրատվամիջոցների փոխանցմամբ՝ հեքիաթը հրատարակած Beijing Mediatime հրատարակչատան ներկայացուցիչները սկանդալային սխալի առնչությամբ հայտարարել են, թե գրքի թարգմանության ժամանակ իրենք *չեն կարողացել գտնել գերմաներեն բնօրինակը և համեմատել թարգմանության հետ*։
> 
> ....


Եթե բնօրինակը գերմաներեն է, հիմքեր կան կասկածելու, որ թարգմանիչ ուսանողը մեղք չունի :Pardon: :
Միգուցե իրականում մենք ենք «խաբված» խմբագիրների կողմից, որ այդ հատվածը հանել են ու հեքիաթը մանկականացրել ::}: :

----------

Ariadna (08.12.2010), Jarre (10.12.2010), VisTolog (08.12.2010), Հայկօ (10.12.2010), Ձայնալար (08.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (08.12.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

*Միասեռականները որոշել են բոյկոտել 2022 թ. ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնությունը*


Բրիտանիայի ֆուտբոլի միասեռական երկրպագուների միությունը (GFSN) խոստացել է բոյկոտել բոլոր միջոցառումները, որոնք կապված են լինելու 2022 թվականին Կատարում անցկացվելիք ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնության հետ: Դժգոհության պատճառն այդ արաբական երկրի օրենքներ են, ուր մարդը միասեռականության համար կարող է դատապարտվել 5 տարվա ազատազրկման: Այս մասին գրում է Small World News Service-ը:

GFSN-ի հաղորդագրության մեջ ասվում է, որ աշխարհի առաջնությունը չպետք է անցնի այն երկրներում, որտեղ խախտվում են ոչ ավանդական սեռական կողմնորոշում ունեցող մարդկանց իրավունքները:




> Դժգոհության պատճառն այդ արաբական երկրի օրենքներ են, ուր մարդը միասեռականության համար կարող է դատապարտվել 5 տարվա ազատազրկման:


Հա բայց *օրիգինալ* միասեռականն ի՞նչ մեղավորա, որ տենցնա: :Blink: 

hraparak

----------


## VisTolog

*YouTube-ում հայտնված աղմկահարույց տեսանյութի «հերոսին» դատապարտել են 3 տարվա ազատազրկման*

YouTube-ում հայտնված աղմկահարույց տեսանյութում զինվորներին նվաստացնող եւ նրանց նկատմամբ բռնություն կիրառող  «գլխավոր հերոս» սպան՝ Սասուն Գալստյանը, դատապարտվել է 3 տարվա ազատազրկման:

Նա մեղավոր ճանաչել ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 375-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասով նախատեսված հանցագործություն կատարելու մեջ (իշխանության չարաշահում, իշխանազանցություն կամ իշխանության անգործություն) եւ պատիժ նշանակել ազատազրկում` 3 տարի ժամկետով:

Իրեղեն ապացույց ճանաչված եւ գործին կցված Ա.Մանասյանի «Սամսունգ» տեսակի բջջային հեռախոսը հանձնվել է Ա.Մանասյանի տնօրինությանը` դատավճիռը օրինական ուժի մեջ մտնելուց հետո, իսկ գործով առգրավված, սակայն իրեղեն ապացույց չճանաչված «Ֆիլիպս» տեսակի համակարգիչը, որը դատարան չի ուղարկվել, թողնվել է նախաքննության մարմնի տնօրինությանը:

Հիշեցնենք, որ 32-ամյա Սասուն Գալստյանը հանդիսանալով ՊԲ թիվ 38862 զորամասի 2-րդ մոտոհրաձգային գումարտակի հրամանատարի սպառազինության գծով տեղակալ,կոչումով մայոր, 2010թ. հուլիս ամսին գտնվելով ոգելից խմիչքի ազդեցության տակ գումարտակի ավտոհավաքակայանի տարածքում ծեծի եւ ծաղրուծանակի է ենթարկել նույն գումարտակի ժամկետային զինծառայողներ,սերժանտ`Գարիկ Հարությունյանին եւ շարքային` Բակուր Եղիկյանին վերջիններիս պատճառելով ֆիզիկական ցավ:

Փաստի առթիվ ՀՀ ՊՆ քննչական ծառայության հատկապես կարեւոր գործերի քննչական բաժնում ՀՀ քր. օր-ի 375 հոդ. 1-ին մասով (պաշտոնազանցություն) նախատեսված հանցագործության հատկանիշներով հարուցվել էր քրեական գործ: Գարիկ Նորայրի Հարությունյանը եւ Բակուր Ռոբերտի Եղիկյանը քրեական գործով ճանաչվել էին որպես տուժողներ:

Սասուն Գալստյանին սեպտեմբերի 18-ին մեղադրանք էր առաջադրվել ՀՀ քր. օր-ի 375 հոդ. 1-ին մասով նախատեսված հանցագործության հատկանիշներով եւ նրա նկատմամբ որպես խափանման միջոց էր ընտրվել կալանավորումը: Առգրավվել էր բջջային հեռախոսը, որով տեսանկարահանվել են նշված գործողությունները:

Ավելի վաղ լրատվամիջոցները հաղորդել էին, որ տեսանյութի «հերոսը» «Եղնիկներ» զորամասի գումարտակի հրամանատարի տեղակալն է: Մամուլում նշվում էր նաեւ, նման արարքի համար «պաշտոնազանցություն» հոդվածը այնքան էլ տեղին չէ, քանի որ խոսքը մարդու նկատմամբ կիրառված բռնության մասին է:

http://news.am/arm/news/41151.html

ԻՄՀԿ քիչ են տվել: :Beee: 

Հոդված 375.	Իշխանությունը չարաշահելը, իշխանազանցությունը կամ իշխանության անգործությունը

1. Պետի կամ պաշտոնատար անձի կողմից իշխանությունը կամ պաշտոնեական դիրքը չարաշահելը, իշխանազանցությունը կամ պաշտոնեական լիազորությունների սահմանն անցնելը, ինչպես նաև իշխանության անգործությունը, եթե այդ արարքները կատարվել են շահադիտական, անձնական այլ շահագրգռվածությունից կամ խմբային շահերից ելնելով, և եթե դրանք էական վնաս են պատճառել (գույքային վնասի դեպքում` հանցագործության պահին սահմանված նվազագույն աշխատավարձի հինգհարյուրապատիկը գերազանցող գումարը կամ դրա արժեքը)՝
պատժվում են ազատազրկմամբ՝* երկուսից հինգ տարի ժամկետով:*

----------

einnA (10.12.2010), Jarre (10.12.2010), Moonwalker (10.12.2010), Արևածագ (10.12.2010), Հարդ (10.12.2010), Մանուլ (10.12.2010), ՆանՍ (10.12.2010), Շինարար (10.12.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Նոր Զելանդիայում ի հայտ է եկել նոր սեռական փոքրամասնություն։ Դրանք բուսակերներն են, որոնք հրաժարվում են սեռական կապ ունենալ այն մարդկանց հետ, ովքեր սննդի մեջ միս են օգտագործում։ Գիտնականներն այդ մարդկանց անվանել են վեգան–սեռականներ։

Տվյալ սեռական փոքրամասնության ներկայացուցիչները հայտնում են, որ իրենց հաճելի չէ սեռական կապ ունենալ նրանց հետ, որոնց մարմնում կենդանիների մնացորդներ կան։ Այս սեռական փոքրամասնության ներկայացուցիչներից մեկն իր համախոհների դիրքորոշումը բացատրել է այն հանգամանքով, որ բուսակերներն ու վեգաները (խիստ բուսակերներ) հստակ գիտեն, որ մսակեր մարդիկ նման են կենդանիների գերեզմանների։ Այս մասին հայտնում է MIGnews-ը։

----------

My World My Space (10.12.2010), VisTolog (10.12.2010), Արևածագ (10.12.2010), Հայկօ (10.12.2010), Հարդ (10.12.2010), Մանուլ (10.12.2010), Պանդուխտ (10.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (10.12.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Նոր Զելանդիայում ի հայտ է եկել նոր սեռական փոքրամասնություն։ Դրանք բուսակերներն են, որոնք հրաժարվում են սեռական կապ ունենալ այն մարդկանց հետ, ովքեր սննդի մեջ միս են օգտագործում։ Գիտնականներն այդ մարդկանց անվանել են վեգան–սեռականներ։
> 
> Տվյալ սեռական փոքրամասնության ներկայացուցիչները հայտնում են, որ իրենց հաճելի չէ սեռական կապ ունենալ նրանց հետ, որոնց մարմնում կենդանիների մնացորդներ կան։ Այս սեռական փոքրամասնության ներկայացուցիչներից մեկն իր համախոհների դիրքորոշումը բացատրել է այն հանգամանքով, որ բուսակերներն ու վեգաները (խիստ բուսակերներ) հստակ գիտեն, որ մսակեր մարդիկ նման են կենդանիների գերեզմանների։ Այս մասին հայտնում է MIGnews-ը։


Փաստորեն իրանք մենակ բուսական գերեզմանների հետ են սեքսով զբաղվում:  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (10.12.2010)

----------


## tikopx

Ամանորի նախօրեին Հայաստանում թանկանում են ոչ միայն այն ապրանքները, որոնք անհրաժեշտ են տոնական սեղանը զարդարելու համար։

Նախաամանորյա անակնկալ է մատուցել նաեւ odnoklassniki.ru-ն։

Ինչպես հայտնի է՝ odnoklassniki.ru-ի որոշ ծառայություններ վճարովի են։ Մասնավորապես՝ 5+ գնահատականը, կամ լրացուցիչ սմայլիկների պատվիրումը։ Նախկինում դրանք կարելի էր պատվիրել ամսական 1000 դրամ (մոտ 2,8 դոլար) վճարելով՝ բջջային հեռախոսից ուղարկելով համապատասխան SMS: Սակայն odnoklassniki.ru-ի այցելուներին նոր անակնկալ է սպասում՝ սույն ծառայությունները թանկացել են գրեթե 3 անգամ։ Բջջային հեռախոսի միջոցով պատվերների դեպքում դրանք այսուհետ կարժենան 3000 դրամ (մոտ 8,3 դոլար)՝ 30 օրվա համար։

http://news.am/arm/news/41513.htm

----------

V!k (13.12.2010), Valentina (13.12.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես ապշում եմ, թե ոնց կարա մարդ փող տա 5+ի ու լրացուցիչ սմայլիկների համար  :Shok:

----------

Fender (14.12.2010), Gayl (14.12.2010), Jarre (14.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (14.12.2010), Monk (17.12.2010), Rammstein (14.12.2010), tikopx (13.12.2010), Ungrateful (14.12.2010), V!k (14.12.2010), Մանուլ (13.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (21.12.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> Ես ապշում եմ, թե ոնց կարա մարդ փող տա 5+ի ու լրացուցիչ սմայլիկների համար


Խի Ռուֆ, 5+ հասկանում եմ, բայց են սմայլիկները մեկ-մեկ իրոքից զվարճացնում են  :Hands Up:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես ապշում եմ, թե ոնց կարա մարդ փող տա 5+ի ու լրացուցիչ սմայլիկների համար


Ես էլ հենց հասկանամ, ակումբում էդ համակարգը կներդնեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (14.12.2010), Inna (17.12.2010), Interdenominational (14.12.2010), Jarre (14.12.2010), Moonwalker (14.12.2010), Rammstein (14.12.2010), tikopx (14.12.2010), VisTolog (14.12.2010), Արևածագ (14.12.2010), Ձայնալար (14.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (21.12.2010), ՆանՍ (15.12.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Ես ապշում եմ, թե ոնց կարա մարդ փող տա 5+ի ու լրացուցիչ սմայլիկների համար


Մի ապշի: Մարդիկ փոքր ուրախություններով իրենց ու մնացյալի  կյանքը բովանդակալից են դարձնում:  :Wink:

----------

Ձայնալար (14.12.2010), Շինարար (14.12.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Մի ապշի: Մարդիկ փոքր ուրախություններով իրենց ու մնացյալի  կյանքը բովանդակալից են դարձնում:


Անձամբ ես միայն ներվայնանում եմ, որ իմ կյանքը նման մեթոդներով փորձում են «բովանդակալից դարձնել», որովհետեւ էդ փողը կարար օգտակար բանի վրա ծախսվեր:

----------

Monk (17.12.2010), VisTolog (14.12.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Անձամբ ես միայն ներվայնանում եմ, որ իմ կյանքը նման մեթոդներով փորձում են «բովանդակալից դարձնել», որովհետեւ էդ փողը կարար օգտակար բանի վրա ծախսվեր:


Մարդիկ իրարից տարբերվում են կյանքի նկատմամբ ունեցած ընկալումներով: Դու ներվայնանում ես, երկրորդն էլլ մեծ բավականություն է ստանում դրանից, մանավանդ որ երրորդն էլ երկրորդի նվերից է շոյվում: :Smile:

----------

Ungrateful (15.12.2010), Արևածագ (14.12.2010), Հարդ (14.12.2010), Ձայնալար (14.12.2010), Շինարար (14.12.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Դու ներվայնանում ես, երկրորդն էլլ մեծ բավականություն է ստանում դրանից, մանավանդ որ երրորդն էլ երկրորդի նվերից է շոյվում:


Ինչի՞ց ա բավականություն ստանում, Դեկադա ջան, փողերը քամուն տալո՞ւց: Ես կարծեմ հենց դա էի նշել, որպես իմ ներվայնության պատճառ:  :Smile: 

Ընդհանրապես ես նվեր կարող եմ համարել այն բանը, որն իրենից որոշակի արժեք է ներկայացնում` լինի դա հոգեւոր արժեք (երաժտություն, նկար, բանաստեղծություն, եւն) թե նյութական: Իսկ օդնօկլասսնիկի նվերը իմ այս արժեհամակարգում չի տեղավորվում, քանի որ այն ո՛չ հոգեւոր, ո՛չ նյութական արժեք, ցավոք, չունի:  :Smile:

----------

Ռուֆուս (14.12.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Ինչի՞ց ա բավականություն ստանում, Դեկադա ջան, փողերը քամուն տալո՞ւց: Ես կարծեմ հենց դա էի նշել, որպես իմ ներվայնության պատճառ: 
> 
> Ընդհանրապես ես նվեր կարող եմ համարել այն բանը, որն իրենից որոշակի արժեք է ներկայացնում` լինի դա հոգեւոր արժեք (երաժտություն, նկար, բանաստեղծություն, եւն) թե նյութական: Իսկ օդնօկլասսնիկի նվերը իմ այս արժեհամակարգում չի տեղավորվում, քանի որ այն ո՛չ հոգեւոր, ո՛չ նյութական արժեք, ցավոք, չունի:


 Գուցե մի քիչ ծայրահեղական տեսակետ եմ արտահայտում, բայց սմայլիկային նվերները ես ավելի եմ գնահատում, իրականում գոյություն ունեցող ինձ ու կարծում եմ նաև քեզ հայտնի շատ այլևայլ նվեր կոչվածներից: Մտերիմ ընկերուհիս պարբերաբար մեզ՝ այդ թվում նաև ինձ, նման նվերներ է անում: Հիմա դա գումարի վատնում է թե ոչ դա անձնական խնդիր է: Բայց ինքը ուրախանում է, անկեղծ ասած ես էլ երբեմն չափազանց բարի պլպլիկներ տեսնելով մի պահ ժպտում եմ:

Երևանում մի քանի անգամ ականատես եմ եղել, թե ինչպես են երիտասարդ տղաները իրենց սիրեցյալի համար մեծ գումարներ ծախսում հրավառություն կազմակերպելու համար: Իմ ուղեղում էլ դա չի տեղավորվում: Որովհետև եթե օդնոյի 1000 դրամանոց նվերները արժեքային համակարգից դուրս են, էտ դեպքում մի քանի հարյուր դոլար արժողությամբ հրավառությունը լրիվ սննկացում ա: Էտպես չի՞: 

Ասածս էն ա, որ յուրաքանչյուրս այդ թվում նաև դու յուրովի ենք ընկալում արժեքային համակարգ ասվածը: Ու եթե մարդը կարողանում ա իրեն թույլ տալ որևէ մեկին նվեր մատուցել, ինչի չէ՞ որ:

----------

Արևածագ (14.12.2010), Շինարար (14.12.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Հիմա դա գումարի վատնում է թե ոչ դա անձնական խնդիր է:


Անշուշտ, գումարի վատնումը մարդու անձնական գործն է, բայց եթե ինձ ադնագլազնիկում նվիրում են 1000 դրամանոց նվեր, ապա ես ակամա հասկանում եմ, որ նվիրողը դրա վրա ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս, հենց 1000 դրամ է ծախսել:  :Pardon: 




> Երևանում մի քանի անգամ ականատես եմ եղել, թե ինչպես են երիտասարդ տղաները իրենց սիրեցյալի համար մեծ գումարներ ծախսում հրավառություն կազմակերպելու համար: Իմ ուղեղում էլ դա չի տեղավորվում: Որովհետև եթե օդնոյի 1000 դրամանոց նվերները արժեքային համակարգից դուրս են, էտ դեպքում մի քանի հարյուր դոլար արժողությամբ հրավառությունը լրիվ սննկացում ա: Էտպես չի՞:


Բնավ համամիտ չեմ, քանի որ հրավառությունը ունի գեղագիտական արժեք: Մեկի համար շատ, մեկի համար` 0-ին ձգտող, բայց ամեն դեպքում ունի:




> Ասածս էն ա, որ յուրաքանչյուրս այդ թվում նաև դու յուրովի ենք ընկալում արժեքային համակարգ ասվածը: Ու եթե մարդը կարողանում ա իրեն թույլ տալ որևէ մեկին նվեր մատուցել, ինչի չէ՞ որ:


Համամիտ եմ, ամեն մարդ ունի յուրահատուկ արժեհամակարգ: Մեկի համար լավ երգ լսելն է կարեւոր, մյուսի համար` մի լավ կտոր չալաղաջը: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ արժեքների կողքին գոյություն ունեն նաեւ քվազիարժեքներ (կեղծ արժեքներ): Իմ համեստ դիտարկմամբ` ադնակլասնիկի նվերը հենց քվազիարժեք է: Ինչո՞ւ, շատ պարզ պատճառով, քանի որ մարդը դրան գումար է վճարում, այնինչ դա գումար չարժե:

----------


## Դեկադա

:Smile:  Վիճելի ա, բայց ահագին քննարկեցինք: Հիմա էլ թող մնացածը քննարկեն:

----------

Շինարար (14.12.2010)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

_Ծնունդով Ռուսաստանից Գերմանիայի քաղաքացի Հելմուտ Շեիֆերտն ամորձատել է իր 17-ամյա դստեր սիրեկանին՝ 57-ամյա Ֆիլիպ Գենշերին։

Գերմանական լրատվամիջոցների փոխանցմամբ՝ դեպքը տեղի է ունեցել գերմանական Բիլեֆելդ քաղաքում։ 47-ամյա Հելմուտը, իմնալով աղջկա և նրանից 40 տարով մեծ տղամարդու միջև սիրային կապի մասին, բարկացել է և զանգահարել ոստիկանություն։ Սակայն իրավապահներն ասել են, որ ոչնչով չեն կարող օգնել։

Ցասումով լի հայրը որոշել է հարցը լուծել ինքնուրույն։ Նա գնացել է դստեր սիրակենի տուն, հարձակվել նրա վրա, խոհանոցի դանակով կտրել Ֆիլիպ Գենշերի ամորձիները և հեռացել։ Տուժողը զանգահարել է «Շտապ օգնություն» ծառայություն և տեղափոխվել հիվանդանոց։ Նրա առողջական վիճակի մասին ոչինչ չի հաղորդվում։

Հելմուտ Շեիֆերտը ձերբակալվել է դեպքից անմիջապես հետո։ Խուզարկության ժամանակ նրա մոտ հայտնաբերվել են Գենշերի ամորձիները։

«Մի անծանոթ զանգահարեց ինձ և ասաց, որ աղջիկս հանդիպում է իրենից 40 տարով մեծ մի տղամարդու հետ։ Ես էլ բարկացա և որոշեցի հարցը լուծել իմ ձևով։ Ես՝ որպես հայր, պատասխանատվություն եմ կրում»,– ոստիկանությունում ասել է ձերբակալվածը։_     tert.am

----------

Ariadna (15.12.2010), Jarre (15.12.2010), Moonwalker (15.12.2010), VisTolog (15.12.2010), Արևածագ (15.12.2010), Հայկօ (15.12.2010), Ձայնալար (15.12.2010), Մանուլ (15.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (15.12.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բոլդած հատվածը սպանեց  :LOL:  Աչքիս իրա համար էր տարել, որ ինքն էլ կարողանա 17 տարեկան սիրած պահի  :Jpit:

----------

Kuk (17.12.2010), Moonwalker (15.12.2010), VisTolog (15.12.2010), Արևածագ (15.12.2010), Հայկօ (15.12.2010), ՆանՍ (15.12.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (15.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (15.12.2010)

----------


## anahit96

իսկականից:Ինչքան անիմաստ բանա:Ասած ընկերոջս <<նոր տարուց նոր տարի եք երշիկ ուտում.1000 դրամ տվել ես չգիտեմ ինչ ես ակտիվացրել

----------


## Ariadna

> իսկականից:Ինչքան անիմաստ բանա:Ասած ընկերոջս <<նոր տարուց նոր տարի եք երշիկ ուտում.1000 դրամ տվել ես չգիտեմ ինչ ես ակտիվացրել


Անահիտ ջան, ի՞նչ երշիկ, ի՞նչն ես ակտիվացրել, ի՞նչ կապ ուներ դա խեղճ գերմանացու ամորձիների հետ  :Shok:

----------

Freeman (05.03.2011), Jarre (15.12.2010), Moonwalker (15.12.2010), VisTolog (15.12.2010), Արևածագ (15.12.2010), Դեկադա (15.12.2010), Հայուհի (15.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (15.12.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Իսկ ինձ թվում ա կտրել ա, որ տանի Բեռլին, էն կանիբալական ռեստորան հանձնի: Եքա փող կկպներ…  :LOL:

----------

Արևածագ (15.12.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Իսկ ինձ թվում ա կտրել ա, որ տանի Բեռլին, էն կանիբալական ռեստորան հանձնի: Եքա փող կկպներ…


Էդ փորձեցիր Անահիտի գրած երշիկի հետ տրամաբանական կապը գտնե՞լ  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (15.12.2010), Արևածագ (15.12.2010), Դեկադա (15.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (15.12.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

> Էդ փորձեցիր Անահիտի գրած երշիկի հետ տրամաբանական կապը գտնե՞լ


Եթե ուրիշ բան կտրած լիներ, կապն ուղղակի կլիներ:  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (15.12.2010), Moonwalker (15.12.2010), Rammstein (15.12.2010), VisTolog (15.12.2010), Հարդ (17.12.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Էն 57 տարեկան մարդը երշիկը ադնակլասնիկով ակտիվացրել էր, գնացել էր 17 տարեկան աղջիկ էր բռնել: Էս աղջկա հերն էլ էդ ադնակլասնիկով ակտիվացրած երշիկը ընդմիշտ պասիվացրել ա  :Sad:

----------

Ariadna (15.12.2010), Հայկօ (15.12.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Էն 57 տարեկան մարդը երշիկը ադնակլասնիկով ակտիվացրել էր, գնացել էր 17 տարեկան աղջիկ էր բռնել: Էս աղջկա հերն էլ էդ ադնակլասնիկով ակտիվացրած երշիկը ընդմիշտ պասիվացրել ա


հա դե 1000 դրամանոց երշիկն ինչ ա լինելու...ժամկետանց

----------

Ariadna (15.12.2010), VisTolog (15.12.2010), Արևածագ (15.12.2010), Ձայնալար (15.12.2010)

----------


## Tig

Շուտով նորմալ սեռական կողմնորոշում ունեցողներն ենք փոքրամասնություն դառնալու :LOL: 


*Բեռլինի դպրոցներում աշակերտներին ծանոթացնում են սիրո ոչ ավանդական ձևերին*
12:15 • 17.12.10

Բեռլինի դպրոցներում մեկնարկել է «90 րոպե սեռական բազմազանության մասին» ծրագիրը, որի նպատակը դեռահասներին սիրո ոչ ավանդական ձևերին ծանոթացնելն է։ Այս մասին հայտնում է DW-World–ը՝ նշելով, որ այդ դասընթացի լսարանը բարձր դասարանցիներն են, որոնց թվում մեծամասնություն են կազմում ներգաղթյալների երեխաները։

«90 րոպե սեռական բազմազանության մասին» դասընթացի մեթոդիկան մշակվել է Բեռլինի և Բրանդենբուրգի սեռական փոքրամասնությունների միության կողմից և արժանացել է բեռլինյան Սենատի հավանությանը, որը նաև ֆինանսական աջակցություն է ցուցուբերել՝ դպրոցներում էթիկայի դասաժամի շրջանակում նման պարապմունքներ կազմակերպելու համար։
DW-World-ը նշում է, որ Բեռլինի քաղաքագլուխ Կլաուս Վովերայթը հայտարարել է իր ոչ ավանդական սեռական կողմնորոշման մասին։

Ինչպես պատմում է Էթիկայի ուսուցչուհի Քրիստինե Թեսքեն, երեխաների հետ այս թեմայով խոսել իրեն լիովին հաջողվում է շնորհիվ բովանդակային գրքույկի, որում, օրինակ, կարելի է գտնել դեռահասներ Կայի և Մուրատի միջև երկխոսություն, որի ընթացքում պարզվում է, որ տղաների ընդհանուր ծանոթը գեյ է. վերջինը դուր է գալիս Մուրատին, և տղան փորձում է խոստովանել իր ոչ ավանդական սեռական կողմնորոշման մասին։

Տեքստն ընթերցելուց հետո դասարանում քննարկում է սկսվում։ Աշակերտները հայտնում են իրենց տեսակետները՝ ուշադիր լսելով միմյանց։

Ուսուցչուհին դասի ժամանակ ցույց է տալիս պաստառներ, որոնց վրա պատկերված են համբուրվող դեռահասներ. աղջիկը տղայի, տղան տղայի և աղջիկը աղջկա հետ։

Tert.am

----------

Lianik (17.12.2010), Mark Pauler (19.12.2010), Moonwalker (17.12.2010), VisTolog (17.12.2010), Արևածագ (17.12.2010)

----------


## anahit96

ես նկատի ունեի ադնակլասնիկով 5+ ակտիվացնելը

----------


## Ինչուիկ

*ՎԱՆԱՁՈՐՈՒՄ ԿՐԱԿԵԼ ԵՆ 11-ԱՄՅԱ ԵՐԵԽԱՅԻ ՎՐԱ* :Unsure: 

Դեկտեմբերի 19-ին ժամը 00:40-ի սահմաններում Վանաձորի վարդանանց 43/1 շենքի  երրորդ մուտքից հրազենային մի  քանի կրակոց է արձակվել նույն շենքի 33 բնակարանի բնակիչ, Վանաձորի թիվ 11 դպրոցի 11-րդ դասարանի աշակերտ 16-ամյա Դավիթ Վահանի Օհանյանի ուղղությամբ:

Ինչպես հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, Դավիթը հրազենային վնասվածքներ է ստացել որովայնի հատվածում, վնասվել է նրա փայծախն ու երիկամը: Նա տեղափոխվել է Վանաձորի քաղաքային հիվանդանոց եւ այս պահին գտնվում է վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքում՝ բժիշկների հսկողության տակ:

Հրազենային վնասվածք ստացած երիտասարդի հայրը՝ Վահան Օհանյանը եւ եղբայրը՝ Անդրանիկ Օհանյանը նախկինում դատապարտվել են սպանության համար:

Դեպքի վայրում հայտնաբերվել է 9 մմ տրամաչափի 3 պարկուճ, երկու գնդակ: Բացի այդ, դեպքի վայրից 120 մետր հեռավորության վրա հայտնաբերվել է «Մակարով» տեսակի  ատրճանակ՝ 4 փամփուշտով:

Հայտնաբերված զենքը, պարկուճներն ու փամփուշտներն ուղարկվել են ՀՀ ոստիկանության  փորձաքրեագիտական կենտրոն, նշանակվել է փորձաքննություն:

Ոստիկանությունը տեղի ունեցածի հետ կապված մի քանի վարկած է առաջ քաշում, սակայն նախաքննության շահերից ելնելով, դրանք չենք հրապարակում:

Դեպքի առնչությամբ ՀՀ ոստիկանությանքննչական գլխավոր վարչության  Լոռու մարզային քննչական բաժնում  հարուցվել է քրեական գործ՝ ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 34-104 (սպանություն) եւ 235 հոդվածի 1-ին մասի (ապօրինի կերպով զենք, ռազմամթերք պայթուցիկ նյութեր  ձեռք բերելը, իրացնելը, պահելը կամ կրելը) հատկանիշներով:

----------

Smokie (21.12.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հիմա 11 ամյա՞, թե՞ 16 ամյա  :Crazy:

----------

V!k (21.12.2010)

----------


## Ինչուիկ

> Հիմա 11 ամյա՞, թե՞ 16 ամյա


 :Dntknw:

----------


## Lianik

> *ՎԱՆԱՁՈՐՈՒՄ ԿՐԱԿԵԼ ԵՆ 11-ԱՄՅԱ ԵՐԵԽԱՅԻ ՎՐԱ*
> 
> Դեկտեմբերի 19-ին ժամը 00:40-ի սահմաններում Վանաձորի վարդանանց 43/1 շենքի  երրորդ մուտքից հրազենային մի  քանի կրակոց է արձակվել նույն շենքի 33 բնակարանի բնակիչ, Վանաձորի թիվ 11 դպրոցի 11-րդ դասարանի աշակերտ 16-ամյա Դավիթ Վահանի Օհանյանի ուղղությամբ:
> 
> Ինչպես հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, Դավիթը հրազենային վնասվածքներ է ստացել որովայնի հատվածում, վնասվել է նրա փայծախն ու երիկամը: Նա տեղափոխվել է Վանաձորի քաղաքային հիվանդանոց եւ այս պահին գտնվում է վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքում՝ բժիշկների հսկողության տակ:
> 
> Հրազենային վնասվածք ստացած երիտասարդի հայրը՝ Վահան Օհանյանը եւ եղբայրը՝ Անդրանիկ Օհանյանը նախկինում դատապարտվել են սպանության համար:
> 
> Դեպքի վայրում հայտնաբերվել է 9 մմ տրամաչափի 3 պարկուճ, երկու գնդակ: Բացի այդ, դեպքի վայրից 120 մետր հեռավորության վրա հայտնաբերվել է «Մակարով» տեսակի  ատրճանակ՝ 4 փամփուշտով:
> ...


Լինկ կտաս?? նորությունը որտեղից???

----------


## Kuk

> Լինկ կտաս?? նորությունը որտեղից???


http://www.lragir.am/armsrc/country42183.html

----------

Lianik (21.12.2010), Ինչուիկ (21.12.2010)

----------


## Ինչուիկ

> Լինկ կտաս?? նորությունը որտեղից???


Խնդրեմ http://www.lragir.am/armsrc/country42183.html
 Սխալն ուղղել են, 16-ամյա պատանի է:

----------

Lianik (21.12.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> *ՎԱՆԱՁՈՐՈՒՄ ԿՐԱԿԵԼ ԵՆ 11-ԱՄՅԱ ԵՐԵԽԱՅԻ ՎՐԱ*
> 
> Դեկտեմբերի 19-ին ժամը 00:40-ի սահմաններում Վանաձորի վարդանանց 43/1 շենքի  երրորդ մուտքից հրազենային մի  քանի կրակոց է արձակվել նույն շենքի 33 բնակարանի բնակիչ, Վանաձորի թիվ 11 դպրոցի 11-րդ դասարանի աշակերտ 16-ամյա Դավիթ Վահանի Օհանյանի ուղղությամբ:
> 
> Ինչպես հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, Դավիթը հրազենային վնասվածքներ է ստացել որովայնի հատվածում, վնասվել է նրա փայծախն ու երիկամը: Նա տեղափոխվել է Վանաձորի քաղաքային հիվանդանոց եւ այս պահին գտնվում է վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքում՝ բժիշկների հսկողության տակ:
> 
> Հրազենային վնասվածք ստացած երիտասարդի հայրը՝ Վահան Օհանյանը եւ եղբայրը՝ Անդրանիկ Օհանյանը նախկինում դատապարտվել են սպանության համար:
> 
> Դեպքի վայրում հայտնաբերվել է 9 մմ տրամաչափի 3 պարկուճ, երկու գնդակ: Բացի այդ, դեպքի վայրից 120 մետր հեռավորության վրա հայտնաբերվել է «Մակարով» տեսակի  ատրճանակ՝ 4 փամփուշտով:
> ...


Հիմի սպանե՞լ են, թե սպանության փորձ են արել: :Blink:

----------


## Ինչուիկ

> Հիմի սպանե՞լ են, թե սպանության փորձ են արել:


*Դավիթը հրազենային վնասվածքներ է ստացել որովայնի հատվածում, վնասվել է նրա փայծախն ու երիկամը: Նա տեղափոխվել է Վանաձորի քաղաքային հիվանդանոց եւ այս պահին գտնվում է վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքում՝ բժիշկների հսկողության տակ:*
Եթե մահացած լիներ, կգրեին…

----------

Շինարար (21.12.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Իսկ tert.am-ն այլ տեղեկություններա տալիս:

Դեկտեմբերի 19-ին՝ ժամը 00։55-ին, հիվանդանոցից ոստիկանության Վանաձորի բաժնում հաղորդում էր ստացվել, որ հրազենային վնասվածքով իրենց մոտ է ընդունվել 1994 թ. ծնված Դավիթ Օ.-ն:

Ոստիկանության ծառայողները պարզել են, որ Դավիթ Օ.-ն վնասվածքն ստացել է ժամը 00։40-ի սահմաններում իրենց շենքի շքամուտքի մոտ՝ անհայտ անձի կողմից հրազենի գործադրման հետևանքով:

Դեպքի վայրում զննությամբ հայտնաբերվել է 9 մմ տրամաչափի 3 պարկուճ և 2 գնդակ:

Նույն օրը՝ ժամը 18։00-ին, ոստիկանության Լոռու մարզի քննչական բաժնից գրություն է ստացվել, որ լրացուցիչ զննության և փնտրողական աշխատանքների շնորհիվ դեպքի վայրից մոտ 80 մ հեռավորության վրա հայտնաբերվել է «Բայկալ» գրառումով, առանց համարի, 9 մմ տրամաչափի «Մակարով» ատրճանակ` 4 փամփուշտով լիցքավորված պահունակով:

Ատրճանակն ուղարկվել է փորձաքննության:

Ձեռնարկվում են միջոցառումներ սպանության փորձի հեղինակին հայտնաբերելու ուղղությամբ:

Կատարվում է նախաքննություն: Այս մասին տեղեկացնում է ՀՀ ոստիկանությունը:

----------


## Ինչուիկ

> Իսկ tert.am-ն այլ տեղեկություններա տալիս:
> 
> Դեկտեմբերի 19-ին՝ ժամը 00։55-ին, հիվանդանոցից ոստիկանության Վանաձորի բաժնում հաղորդում էր ստացվել, որ հրազենային վնասվածքով իրենց մոտ է ընդունվել 1994 թ. ծնված Դավիթ Օ.-ն:
> 
> Ոստիկանության ծառայողները պարզել են, որ Դավիթ Օ.-ն վնասվածքն ստացել է ժամը 00։40-ի սահմաններում իրենց շենքի շքամուտքի մոտ՝ անհայտ անձի կողմից հրազենի գործադրման հետևանքով:
> 
> Դեպքի վայրում զննությամբ հայտնաբերվել է 9 մմ տրամաչափի 3 պարկուճ և 2 գնդակ:
> 
> Նույն օրը՝ ժամը 18։00-ին, ոստիկանության Լոռու մարզի քննչական բաժնից գրություն է ստացվել, որ լրացուցիչ զննության և փնտրողական աշխատանքների շնորհիվ դեպքի վայրից մոտ 80 մ հեռավորության վրա հայտնաբերվել է «Բայկալ» գրառումով, առանց համարի, 9 մմ տրամաչափի «Մակարով» ատրճանակ` 4 փամփուշտով լիցքավորված պահունակով:
> ...


Էս դեպքում, իմ կարծիքով քո տեղադրած աղբյուրն ավելի ճիշտ ա, որովհետև lragir.am-ում վերնագրի մեջ սկզբում տարիքն էլ էին սխալ գրել…

----------


## Valentina

էս մեկը չէի լսել :LOL: 




> *Իսկական հնդկական կինո. հնդկուհին պարզել է, որ ամուսնացել է կնոջ հետ*
> Հնդկաստանի Օրիսա նահանգի 26–ամյա բնակչուհին իր հարսանիքից 6 ամիս հետո հայտնաբերել է, որ  ամուսինը կին է:
> 
> 26-ամյա Մինաթի Խատուան  Culture Clash Daily–ին պատմել է, որ իր սիրելիի հետ ծանոթացել է մի քանի տարի առաջ, ինչից որոշ ժամանակ անց երիտասարդը խնդրել է աղջկա ձեռքը։  2009–ի նրանք ամուսնացել են։ Սկզբում, նորապսակ ամուսինն իր կնոջը բացատրել է, թե կրոնական նկատառումներից ելնելով, ինքը չի կարող կատարել  ամուսնական պարտականությունները, և պետք է սպասել։
> 
> Խատուան համաձայնել է, սակայն ավելի ուշ որոշել է  պարզել, թե ինչու է իր ամուսինը հրաժարվում ամուսնական պարտականություններից ու մի օր հաջողացրել  է ամուսնուն «բռնացնել» լոգանք ընդունելիս` պարզելով, որ նա կին է:
> 
> Այս դեպքից հետո զույգը բաժանվել է, իսկ մեկ ամիս հետո, չնայած  «ամուսնու» բարեկամների սպառնալիքին, դիմել է ոստիկանություն։
> 
> Նախնական վարկածով՝ «ամուսինը», որն իրականում կին էր, որոշել էր ամուսնանալ Խատուաի հետ՝ օժիտ ստանալու համար. հարսանիքի օրը աղջկա ծնողները փեսային ավտոմեքենա և 25 հազար ռուպի (մոտ 480 եվրո) էին նվիրել։

----------

Ariadna (22.12.2010), einnA (23.12.2010), Gayl (22.12.2010), Jarre (22.12.2010), Lianik (21.12.2010), Moonwalker (21.12.2010), Smokie (22.12.2010), VisTolog (21.12.2010), Yevuk (19.02.2011), Արևածագ (22.12.2010), Ինչուիկ (21.12.2010), Հայկօ (21.12.2010), Հայուհի (24.12.2010), Ձայնալար (21.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (22.12.2010), ՆանՍ (22.12.2010), Շինարար (21.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.12.2010)

----------


## Smokie

> էս մեկը չէի լսել


Վա՜յ-քու ա-րա: :Lol2:

----------


## Rammstein

> էս մեկը չէի լսել


Հետո էլ մինչամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին պոզ ու պոչ են կպցնում:  :Beee:

----------

Ariadna (22.12.2010), Chuk (22.12.2010), Moonwalker (22.12.2010), Հայուհի (24.12.2010), Ձայնալար (22.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (22.12.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բայց ես մեկա չեմ հասկանում, բա ծիծիկ միծիկ չի ունեցե՞լ, գրողը տանի, բա ձայնը բարակ չի՞ եղել:

----------

ՆանՍ (22.12.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Բայց ես մեկա չեմ հասկանում, բա ծիծիկ միծիկ չի ունեցե՞լ, գրողը տանի, բա ձայնը բարակ չի՞ եղել:


Հնարավորա  դրա  ծիծիկներին զելյոնկա  են  քսել, իրանք իրանց  չորացել-թափվել են  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Moonwalker (22.12.2010), Ձայնալար (22.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Այսօր ուկրաինացի բնապահպանները Կիևում կանցկացնեն բողոքի հանրահավաք Երևանում բացված դելֆիներիայի կապակցությամբ։

*Regnum.ru*

ՀԳ՝ белая зависть  :Beee:

----------

V!k (23.12.2010), Հայուհի (24.12.2010), Ձայնալար (23.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (23.12.2010), Ֆրեյա (23.12.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Այսօր ուկրաինացի բնապահպանները Կիևում կանցկացնեն բողոքի հանրահավաք Երևանում բացված դելֆիներիայի կապակցությամբ։
> 
> *Regnum.ru*
> 
> ՀԳ՝ белая зависть


 Եկեք միանանք նրանց  :LOL:  

հ.գ. Մանավնադ էր իրենց երկրում մի քանի հատ կա ու հենց ուկրաինացիներն են աշխատացնելու դելֆինարին  :Hands Up: 
Ա դե մերոնք ուրիշ են էլի..  :Tongue:

----------

Jarre (23.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (23.12.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Այսօր ուկրաինացի բնապահպանները Կիևում կանցկացնեն բողոքի հանրահավաք Երևանում բացված դելֆիներիայի կապակցությամբ։
> 
> *Regnum.ru*
> 
> ՀԳ՝ белая зависть


Իսկ Պապուա Նոր Գվինեայի բնապահպանները դեռ չեն արձագանքել այս դարի գլխավոր անարդարություններից մեկին?  :Smile: 
Հենց բացվեց առաջին գնացողներից մեջ եմ...  :Smile:

----------

davidus (23.12.2010), Jarre (23.12.2010), Moonwalker (23.12.2010), Արևածագ (23.12.2010)

----------


## V!k

> Լոնդոնի «Harrods» հանրախանութի նախկին աշխատակիցներից մեկը, որը օրերս է աշխատանքից հեռացվել, յուրահատուկ կերպով վրեժխնդիր է եղել տնօրենից: Ազատման մասին տեղեկանալով` 35-ամյա Լլոյդ Հարիսը աննկատ մտել է այն սենյակը, որտեղից համակարգչով կառավարվում է հանրախանութի արտաքին լուսավորությունը եւ սկսել հերթով անջատել շենքի ճակատով մեկ տեղադրված 10 հազար լամպերը, այնպես, որ վառ մնացած լամպերով հայտնվել է անգլերեն «Fuck off» հայտնի հայհոյանքը: Այս գրության հայտնվելը որոշակի իրարանցում է առաջացրել անցորդների շրջանում եւ գրավել ոստիկանների ուշադրությունը, որոնք որոշ ժամանակ անց բերման են ենթարկել Հարիսին, սակայն ժամեր անց գրավի դիմաց ազատ են արձակել:


Աղբյուրˋ Հայկական Ժամանակ

----------

Jarre (23.12.2010), Life (23.12.2010), Moonwalker (23.12.2010), tikopx (23.12.2010), VisTolog (23.12.2010), Արևածագ (23.12.2010), Հայուհի (24.12.2010), Ձայնալար (23.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

:LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 



> սկսել հերթով անջատել շենքի ճակատով մեկ տեղադրված 10 հազար լամպերը, այնպես, որ վառ մնացած լամպերով հայտնվել է անգլերեն «Fuck off» հայտնի հայհոյանքը:


Համակարգչով ինչ բառ ու արտահայտություն ուզես կարող ես գրել այդ տաբլոյի վրա, իսկ մեր ՀԺ-ն այնպես է ներկայացրել, կարծես էտ լամպերը փազլի պես պիտի հատ-հատ ճիշտ անջատես կամ միացնես, որ ուզածդ բառը գրվի։ Էտքան խելոք լիներ Լլոյդը իր սեփական սուպերմարկետը կունենար  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.12.2010), davidus (23.12.2010), Gayl (23.12.2010), Life (23.12.2010), Moonwalker (23.12.2010), Rammstein (23.12.2010), V!k (23.12.2010), VisTolog (23.12.2010), Արևածագ (23.12.2010), Ձայնալար (23.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Համակարգչով ինչ բառ ու արտահայտություն ուզես կարող ես գրել այդ տաբլոյի վրա, իսկ մեր ՀԺ-ն այնպես է ներկայացրել, կարծես էտ լամպերը փազլի պես պիտի հատ-հատ ճիշտ անջատես կամ միացնես, որ ուզածդ բառը գրվի։ Էտքան խելոք լիներ Լլոյդը իր սեփական սուպերմարկետը կունենար


Խոսքն այ էս շենքի ու այ էս լույսերի մասին ա.



Որքան որ ես եմ հասկանում՝ սա տաբլո չի, սրանով բառեր չեն գրվում: Իսկ ըստ պատմության «հերոսը» ստացել է այս պատկերը.



Նորությունը ՀԺ-ի հորինածը չի, բայց կարծես թե ինչ-որ մեկի հորինածն է: Համենայն դեպս իմ կարդացած նյութերն ասում են, որ պատմությունը հորինված, ստից դեղին սենսացիոն բան ա: ԻՄՀԿ ՀԺ-ին պատիվ չի բերում նման նյութեր տպելը: Բայց ինչպես լիքը ուրիշ հայկակակն լրատվամիջոցներ, ՀԺ-ն էլ ա սկսել արտասահամանյան մամուլից դեղինոտ իբր սենսացիոն նյութեր տպել  :Bad:

----------

Gayl (24.12.2010), Moonwalker (24.12.2010), Rammstein (04.01.2011), tikopx (24.12.2010), Ձայնալար (24.12.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (25.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Որքան որ ես եմ հասկանում՝ սա տաբլո չի, սրանով բառեր չեն գրվում: Իսկ ըստ պատմության «հերոսը» ստացել է այս պատկերը.
> 
> 
> 
> Նորությունը ՀԺ-ի հորինածը չի, բայց կարծես թե ինչ-որ մեկի հորինածն է: Համենայն դեպս իմ կարդացած նյութերն ասում են, որ պատմությունը հորինված, ստից դեղին սենսացիոն բան ա: ԻՄՀԿ ՀԺ-ին պատիվ չի բերում նման նյութեր տպելը: Բայց ինչպես լիքը ուրիշ հայկակակն լրատվամիջոցներ, ՀԺ-ն էլ ա սկսել արտասահամանյան մամուլից դեղինոտ իբր սենսացիոն նյութեր տպել


Ասա այ Չուկ, պարա՞պ ես, դրել «հետախուզություն» ես անցկացնում:
Հա, ուրեմն նախորդ գրառման մեջի նկարը, որը մեջբերել եմ էս գրառմանս մեջ, էն նկարն ա, որը տարածվել ա ինտերնետում (բլոգներում ու որքան հասկանում եմ որոշ լրատվականներում): Նկարի հետ միասին տարածվել ա հորինված պատմություն ինչ-որ նախկին աշխատակցի մասին, ով իբր խմած գնացել ա անվտանգության սենյակ ու հատ-հատ սկսել անջատել լույսերը՝ ստանալով նկարում եղած գրությունը: Պատմությունը հորինված է, իրականության հետ եզր չունի: Ինչ-որ մեկը ընդամենը «սենսացիոն» լուր է բստրել՝ երևի կայքում այցելություններ ապահովելու համար: Ուրիշներն էլ իրանց այցելությունները շատացնելու համար սկսել են copy-paste անել ու հասել են ՀԺ, հետո էլ ակումբ...

Նկարի օրիգինալը սա է.


Հորինված նյութի հեղինակը նույնիսկ «լայեղ չի արել» գնա օրիգինալ լուսանկար անի: Ինտերնետից գտել է շենքի լուսանկարներից մեկը, գրաֆիկական ծրագրերով ավելացրել-պակասացրել լույսեր ու ստացել նկարը (ուշադրություն դարձրեք, որ եղած լամպերով О տառը ոչ մի կերպ չէր լինի ստանալ), դրան ինչ-որ ապուշ տեքստ հորինել, կցել, ու էդ ախմախ պարապ մարդու պատճառով ես էլ փոխանակ գործ անեմ, ինտերնետում լուսանկարի օրիգինալն է փնտրում  :Cray:

----------

Jarre (24.12.2010), Moonwalker (24.12.2010), murmushka (24.12.2010), Rammstein (04.01.2011), Ungrateful (24.12.2010), V!k (24.12.2010), Valentina (24.12.2010), VisTolog (24.12.2010), Ձայնալար (24.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.12.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (25.12.2010)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Սա "Զվարճալի վրիպակներ"ում էր: 



> «*Սեռավարակներ* և սեռական առողջություն» թեման մի պահ կարդացի «*Սկավառակներ* և սեռական առողջություն»:
> 
> Այստեղից՝ հետևություն. ամեն մի պատահած սկավառակ մի՛ նայեք. դրանք կարող են սեռավարակներ պարունակել:


Ու կարդալուց հետո հիշեցի էս. 

_Սպիտակամորթ կինը երդվում է, որ իր սեւամորթ երեխան պոռնո ֆիլմի դիտման հետևանք է: Ամենահետաքրքիրն այն է, որ Ջենիֆեր Մակկոնլիի ամուսինը` սպիտակամորթ մի զինվորական, ով բեղմնավորման ժամանակ  ծառայելիս է եղել Իրաքում, համոզված է, որ իր կինը ասում է ճաշմարտությունը: Այս մասին հայտնում է RIN.ru-ն: «Այսօր՝ բարձր տեխնոլոգիաների դարում, չկա ոչ մի անհնարին բան, – ասում է ամուսինը, – Սկզբում ես կասկածում էի, հետո նայեցի այդ կինոնկարը և համոզվեցի, որ այնտեղ կան սեւամորթ տղամարդիկ, որոնք կարող էին դառնալ իմ երեխայի հայրը»:

Ջենիֆերը ասել է լրագրողներին, որ ինքն այս ժանրի սիրահար չէ, սակայն գնացել է կինո «որ զգա 3D էֆեկտների ամբողջությունը»: Մեկ շաբաթ անց նա իրեն վատ է զգացել և գնել է հղիության թեստ, որը ցույց է տվել դրական արդյունք: «Իմ երեխան շատ նման է դերասաններից մեկին, մոտ ապագայում ես պատրաստվում էմ դիմել դատարան` ալիմենտ ստանալու պահանջով» – ասում է Ջենիֆերը:_  Հրապարակ.ամ

----------

Ariadna (28.12.2010), Freeman (25.12.2010), Jarre (25.12.2010), VisTolog (25.12.2010), Արևածագ (25.12.2010), Մանուլ (28.12.2010)

----------


## Lianik

> Գյումրու քաղաքապետն ընդդեմ երեխաների
> 2010-12-28 11:21:48
> Մեզ հասած տեղեկությունների համաձայն, նախօրեյին Գյումրու քաղաքապետ Վարդան Ղուկասյանը (Վարդանիկ) արգելել է Գյումրու թիվ 12, 23 և 24 մանկապարտեզների վարիչներին ընդունել երեխաների համար ուղարկված տոնական նվերները: 
> Բանն այն է, որ տոնական նվերներ քաղաքում բաժանել են ոչ հանրապետական կողմնորոշման անձիք` գործարաններ, քաղաքական գործիչներ: 
> Փոխարենը Ղուկասյանը զլացել է առանց նվերի մնացած երեխաներին սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ նվերներ ուղարկել: Հիշեցնենք, որ Գյումրու քաղաքապետը իրեն հռչակել է հավատացյալ, գյումրեցիների մասին օր ու գիշեր մտածող մարդ: 
> Մեր տեղեկություններով նվերներից զրկված երեխաների ծնողներ բողոքի ձայն են բարձրացրել ընդդեմ Վարդան Ղուկասյանի և մանկապարտեզների տնօրենների: Այս մասին հաղորդում է նեոնյուզ.ամ կայքը:


http://yerevaklur.am/full_news2.php?id=15964#

----------

Gayl (28.12.2010), Tig (29.12.2010), Արևածագ (29.12.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> ....Գյումրու քաղաքապետը իրեն հռչակել է հավատացյալ, գյումրեցիների մասին օր ու գիշեր մտածող մարդ: 
> http://yerevaklur.am/full_news2.php?id=15964#


Վարչապետնել է իրեն հայտարարել հավատացյալ։

Ի դեպ, իմ խորին համոզմամբ մեր էսօրվա սաղ կառավարությունն էլ թույն հավատացյալ ա։ Դուք չեք տեսնո՞ւմ։ Մարդ պիտի հավատացյալ լինի, որ տենց պայծառ ու լավատեսական ելույթներ ունենա Հայաստանի տնտեսական աճի ու հզորացման մասին։

----------

paniaG (29.12.2010), Tig (29.12.2010), VisTolog (29.12.2010), Արևածագ (29.12.2010), ՆանՍ (12.01.2011)

----------


## Հայուհի

Այսօր Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգում՝ հյուրանոցային համարներից մեկում, մահացել է լեգենդար Boney M. խմբի առաջատարներց մեկը՝ Բոբբի Ֆառելլը: Մահվան պատճառը դեռևս հայտնի չէ: Ֆառելլը 61 տարեկան էր: Այսօր խումբը Ռուսաստանից պետք է մեկներ Իտալիա՝ հյուրախաղերի: Ֆառելլը համալրել է գերմանական այս խմբի անդամների ցուցակը 1976-ին, 1982-ին լքել է խումբը, սակայն 1985-ին հետ եկել: 
Դեկտեմբերի 29-ին խումբը ամբողջ օրը ներկայացել էր համերգային ներկայացումներով, օրվա վերջում երգիչը բողոքում էր, որ դժվարանում է շնչել...

Աղբյուրը

----------

Moonwalker (04.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Բրիտանացի երաժիշտ սըր Էլթոն Ջոնը և նրա զուգընկեր կանադացի կինոռեժիսոր Դեյվիդ Ֆերնիշը վերջնականապես որոշել են, թե ով է պաշտոնապես գրանցվելու որպես նրանց որդեգրած երեխայի հայր:Փաստաթղթերում սըր Ջոնը գրանցել է իբրև երեխայի հայր, իսկ Ֆերնիշը իբրև մայր:  :LOL: 
"The Daily Mail"-ը նշում է, որ գեյ զույգերի մեծամասնության մոտ իբրև հայր նշվում է երեխայի բիոլոգիական հայրը: Երեխան ծնվել էր սուրրոգատ մորից կաթոլիկ ծեսով Սբ. Ծննդյան օրը: Նրան կոչել են Զաքարի Ջեքսոն Լևոն Ֆերնիշ-Ջոն: Թե՛ հայրը, և թե՛ «մայրը» ներկա են եղել ծննդաբերությանը: ԶԼՄ-ների վկայությամբ երեխան Ֆերնիշ-Ջոն զույգի վրա «նստել է» 1 մլն դոլլար: Մինչ այս երեխան զույգը մտադրվել էր որդեգրել Դոնեցկի շրջանի մանկատներից մեկի մի երեխայի, սակայն այդ փորձը ձախողվել էր, քանի որ Ուկրաինայի օրենսդրությունը չի ճանաչում միասեռական ամուսնությունները:



*Աղբյուրը*

Ինչ ասես կլսես: :Blink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես չափազանց տոլերանտ եմ տարբեր տեսակի սեռական նախասիրություններ ունեցողների հանդեպ, բայց սենց անասունություններ որ լսում եմ, ուզում եմ տամ գլուխները բացեմ: Տո այ ջի-սեվն, քեզնից ինչ մայր, այ անասուն, դու ո՞նց ես երեխա որդեգրում:

----------

Ariadna (12.01.2011), Chuk (05.01.2011), einnA (06.01.2011), Fender (05.01.2011), Freeman (04.01.2011), Kuk (04.01.2011), Life (04.01.2011), matlev (04.01.2011), Moonwalker (04.01.2011), Norton (12.01.2011), Rammstein (04.01.2011), Sophie (14.01.2011), Tig (04.01.2011), tikopx (04.01.2011), Ungrateful (13.01.2011), VisTolog (04.01.2011), Ամպ (04.01.2011), Արշակ (19.01.2011), Մանուլ (04.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.01.2011), ՆանՍ (12.01.2011)

----------


## matlev

Արյաաա  :LOL: ,  ես էլ ասում եմ էն ջեյ-սեվենի գովազդը ի՞նչ ա հիշացնում:  :LOL:

----------

Moonwalker (04.01.2011), Ձայնալար (04.01.2011), ՆանՍ (12.01.2011), Շինարար (04.01.2011)

----------


## Tig

http://news.am/rus/news/44244.html

 :Think:  Ժող սա ապսուրդա՞, թե՞... մուտացիա կա, բան կա... :Think:  էս ո՞ւր ենք հասել...

----------


## Freeman

> http://news.am/rus/news/44244.html
> 
>  Ժող սա ապսուրդա՞, թե՞... մուտացիա կա, բան կա... էս ո՞ւր ենք հասել...


Ապսուրդ ա,տեսականորեն կարելի ա որոշակի նուկլեինաթթվային հաջորդականություն կոդավորել,բայց էդ մեղմ ասած շատ դժվար ա,իսկ հետո եդ տեղեկատվությունը կարդալը՝ավելի դժվար, :Smile: 
համ էլ չեմ կարծում որ բակտերիան վստահելի դիսկ ա՝մուտացիա կա բան կա :Smile: 
իսկ էս միտքը՝



> այլ սովորական բակտերիաների, որոնց կյանքը հաշվվում է հազարամյակներով:


Թույլ է տալիս որոշակի պատկերացում կազմել գրողի կրթության մասին
Հ.գ.



> Բակտերիայի մեկ գրամը կարող է պահպանել նույնքան տվյալ, որքան 2 Տբ ծավալով 450 կոշտ սկավառակը:


Այսինքն էդ մի գրամ բակտերիաներին հարթով բռնես ԴՆԹ-ի որոշման տեստ անե՞ս  :Smile:

----------

Tig (12.01.2011)

----------


## paniaG

> http://news.am/rus/news/44244.html
> 
>  Ժող սա ապսուրդա՞, թե՞... մուտացիա կա, բան կա... էս ո՞ւր ենք հասել...


Նոր մեթոդա չլողանալը արդարացնելու, ուղակի զարմանալիյա, որ հայերը չեն հայտնաբերողները :Think:

----------

Freeman (12.01.2011), Tig (12.01.2011), VisTolog (12.01.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Նոր մեթոդա չլողանալը արդարացնելու, ուղակի զարմանալիյա, որ հայերը չեն հայտնաբերողները


Ինձ թվում ա հայերն են (աղբյուրը նշված չի)

----------

paniaG (12.01.2011)

----------


## Kuk

ՀԴՄ են տեղադրելու, կամ ներդնելու  :LOL: 




> *Նիդեռլանդներում մարմնավաճառներն այսուհետ հարկ են վճարելու*
> 
> 
> 
> Բյուջետային դեֆիցիտի եւ եկամուտների նվազման պայմաններում Նիդեռլանդների կառավարությունը որոշել է հարկեր գանձել Ամստերդամի հանրահայտ Կարմիր լապտերների թաղամասում մարմնավաճառությամբ զբաղվողներից: Հարկային ծառայողներին հեշտ կլինի որոշել  յուրաքանչյուր մարմնավաճառից գանձվող հարկի չափը, քանի որ վերջիններս իրենց մատուցած ծառայությունների արժեքը տեղադրել են Կարմիր լապտերների թաղամասի պատուհաններին:
> 
> Մարմնավաճառները դեռեւս բողոք չեն արտահայտել կառավարության այս որոշման դեմ: Մարմնավաճառությունը Նիդեռլանդներում սկսել է ծաղկել դեռեւս տասնյոթերորդ դարում, իսկ 2000 թվականին այն օրինականացվել է: Նիդեռլանդների հարկային ծառայության մամուլի խոսնակը հայտարարել է, որ այժմ ճիշտ ժամանակն է նոր հարկային քաղաքականություն սկսելու համար` հաշվի առնելով եվրոպական երկրների ֆինանսական դժվարությունները:

----------

davidus (14.01.2011), Freeman (05.03.2011), Norton (14.01.2011), Ungrateful (14.01.2011), Valentina (14.01.2011), Շինարար (14.01.2011)

----------


## Sophie

> Բյուջետային դեֆիցիտի եւ եկամուտների նվազման պայմաններում Նիդեռլանդների կառավարությունը որոշել է հարկեր գանձել Ամստերդամի հանրահայտ Կարմիր լապտերների թաղամասում մարմնավաճառությամբ զբաղվողներից: Հարկային ծառայողներին հեշտ կլինի որոշել յուրաքանչյուր մարմնավաճառից գանձվող հարկի չափը, քանի որ վերջիններս իրենց մատուցած ծառայությունների արժեքը տեղադրել են Կարմիր լապտերների թաղամասի պատուհաններին:
> 
> Մարմնավաճառները դեռեւս բողոք չեն արտահայտել կառավարության այս որոշման դեմ: Մարմնավաճառությունը Նիդեռլանդներում սկսել է ծաղկել դեռեւս տասնյոթերորդ դարում, իսկ 2000 թվականին այն օրինականացվել է: Նիդեռլանդների հարկային ծառայության մամուլի խոսնակը հայտարարել է, որ այժմ ճիշտ ժամանակն է նոր հարկային քաղաքականություն սկսելու համար` հաշվի առնելով եվրոպական երկրների ֆինանսական դժվարությունները:


 Մի 100 մարմանավաճառուհու տված հարկը իրանց կառավարությանը տենց բեսամթ օգնելույա՞

----------


## Kuk

> Մի 100 մարմանավաճառուհու տված հարկը իրանց կառավարությանը տենց բեսամթ օգնելույա՞


Ընդամենը հարյուրն ե՞ն:

----------


## Sophie

> Ընդամենը հարյուրն ե՞ն:


Էտ փողոցի վրա ինչի քանի մարմանավաճառ տեղ կանի՞ խոմ մի միլյոն չեն լինի :Jpit:

----------


## Kuk

> Էտ փողոցի վրա ինչի քանի մարմանավաճառ տեղ կանի՞ խոմ մի միլյոն չեն լինի


Հլը որ բախտ չեմ ունեցել Նիդեռլանդներում լևի գնալու, չեմ կարա ասեմ  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (25.01.2011), VisTolog (14.01.2011), Ձայնալար (14.01.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

Կանադայում արգելել են բրիտանական Dire Straits խմբի Money For Nothing հիթը, ինչ ա, թե երգում հնչում ա "faggot" /հայերեն` ջի սեվըն/ բառը...  :Fool: 

Աղբյուր` Lenta.ru

----------


## Kuk

Տենաս խի՞ սրա մերը ժամանակին աբորտ չի արել:




> *Խաղալիքներ վաճառողը բռնաբարել է 96 երեխաների*
> 
> Ինդոնեզիայում խաղալիքներ վաճառող 34-ամյա տղամարդը բռնաբարել է 96 երեխաների: Նրա բոլոր զոհերը 13-17 տարեկան են: Մանկապիղծին ոստիկանները հայտնաբերել են այն բանից հետո, երբ երեխաներից մեկի ծնողները հայտարարություն են տվել, որ իրենց տղան կորել է: Երեխային փնտրել են մեկուկես ամիս, այդ ընթացքում մանկապիղծը գրեթե ամեն օր բռնաբարել է փոքրիկին: Հարցաքննության ժամանակ տղամարդը խոստովանել է, որ իր զոհերին ընտրել է փողոցում, հետեւել է նրանց եւ առեւանգել: 34-ամյա մանկապիղծը տեսագրել է իր զոհերին եւ այդ կադրերը տարածել այլ երկրներում: Ոստիկանությունը պարզել է, որ մանկապիղծն ինքն էլ սեռական բռնության է ենթարկվել փոքր տարիքում:


Հրապարակ

----------

Freeman (18.01.2011), Smokie (19.01.2011), tikopx (18.01.2011), V!k (18.01.2011), VisTolog (18.01.2011), Արամ (10.02.2011)

----------


## Bruno

Տեռակտ արդեն 35 զոհ:

----------


## Monk

Չգիտեմ, թե էս թեման ինչքանով է հարմար, բայց չկողմնորոշվեցի թեմայի ընտրության հարցում, էստեղ եմ տեղադրում: 

*«Ազգի գոյության համար ամենակարևոր հատկանիշը լեզուն է` հայերենը»,- Ջեք Գևորգյան*

«Պետք չէ շահարկել որևէ թեմա, հատկապես ցեղասպանության գաղափարը: Հակառակը, այն պետք է համարել ազգը միավորող գաղափար, կոչ»,- համոզված է Ջեք Գևորգյանը: Աշխարհում որպես մարդու մեռնելու իրավունքի պաշտպան հայտնի 83-ամյա բժիշկ Ջեք Գևորգյանը Կալիֆոռնիայում հունվարի 15-ին հայ համայնքի հետ ունեցած հանդիպման ժամանակ խոսել է ոչ միայն էֆթանազիայի մասին իր գաղափարախոսությունից, այլև իր կարծիքն է հայտնել հայկական սփյուռքի մասին կարևոր հարցերի շուրջ: Հայ ազգի` հայաստանյան և սփյուռքի միասնության համար բժիշկ Գևորգյանը կարևորում է առաջին հերթին հայոց լեզվի հիանալի իմացությունը: «Ազգի գոյության համար ամենակարևոր հատկանիշը լեզուն է` հայերենը: Պետք է լավ սովորել լեզուն և ամեն հայի տանը ամեն օր պետք է հայկական թերթ գնեն: Կարևորագույնը հայրենիքը, սփյուռը և լեզուն են, մնացյալը միայն պաշտոնական, ձևական են: Սեփական գործը, շահը, քաղաքականությունը անկարևոր են: Ազգին միավորող ու պահող միակ բանը լեզուն է և ավանդույթները, որոնք կարող ես վայելել միայն քո լեզվով: Բայց լեզվի կարևորությունը չեն հասկանում երիտասարդները: Նրանց հեշտությամբ խաբում են պրոպագանդայով»,-ասում է բժիշկ Գևրոգյանը: Ըստ նրա` ազգի համար գոյատևելու միակ ձևը անկրկնելի ու տարբեր լինելն է, հատկապես հայերի համար: *«Հայերը պիտի հասկանան, որ իրենք մենակ են և միայն իրենք իրենց վրա կարող են հույս դնել: Դա հեշտ չէ: Բայց դա է միակ ելքը»*:

Աղբյուր

 Վերջերս նայեցի «Դուք չեք ճանաչում Ջեքին» ֆիլմը: Աչքիս իրոք չենք ճանաչում:
 Դուրս շատ եկան Գևորգյանի խոսքերը, հատկապես վերջին նախադասությունը:

----------

einnA (30.01.2011), Freeman (05.03.2011), Moonwalker (30.01.2011), Norton (26.01.2011), Sagittarius (03.02.2011), Skeptic (25.01.2011), Tig (25.01.2011), V!k (25.01.2011), Դատարկություն (27.01.2011), Հարդ (26.01.2011), Ձայնալար (25.01.2011), Ներսես_AM (25.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (25.01.2011)

----------


## Smokie

Սա իհարկե շաաաատ հին պատմություն է, բայց դե ավելի հարմար թեմա չգտա: Շատ հետաքրքիր է, կարդացեք: :Smile: 

http://www.sobesednik.am/index.php?o...4&Itemid=13341

----------

Հարդ (26.01.2011), Ձայնալար (26.01.2011)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

_Էրիկան սիրեց Էյֆելյան աշտարակը: Անհասկանալի է, սակայն 37 տարեկան Էրիկա Լա Տուրը սիրում է աշտարակը բառիս բուն իմաստով: Նրա նախորդ սերը եղել է Բեռլինյան պատը, որից ինչ-ինչ պատճառով բաժանվել է: Էրիկայի վերջին կիրքը Էյֆելյան աշտարակն է՝ ում հետ էլ վերջերս ամուսնացավ հարազատների եւ ընկերների ներկայությամբ: Դրա պատվին նա նույնիսկ փոխեց իր ազգանունը՝ դառնալով Էրիկա Լա Տուր Էյֆել:_
Առավոտ.ամ

----------


## VisTolog

*ՁՆԱԲՈՒՔ ԵՂԵԳՆԱՁՈՐ-ՄԱՐՏՈՒՆԻ ՃԱՆԱՊԱՐՀԻՆ
*
Հունվարի 31-ին, ժամը 10.27-ին քաղաքացի Ա. Ղուկասյանից ահազանգ է ստացվել, որ ինքն իր գործընկերների հետ 3 բեռնատար ավտոմեքենաներով մնացել են ձնաբքով փակված Եղեգնաձոր-Մարտունի ավտոճանապարհի Քարվանսարա պատմական հուշարձանի մոտակայքում:

Ժամը 11.00-ին Եղեգնաձոր քաղաքի ճանապարհաշինարարական ընկերությունը սկսել է ավտոճանապարհի մաքրման աշխատանքները:

Ժամը 15.00-ի սահմաններում ճանապարհահատվածը մաքրվել է ձյունից, և ավտոմեքենաները դուրս են բերվել երթևեկելի հատված:

*ԲԱԶՄԱԹԻՎ ԱՎՏՈՎԹԱՐՆԵՐ ԵՐԵՎԱՆՈՒՄ*

Երեւանում այսօր տեղացած առատ ձյունը Երեւանի տարբեր մասերում պատճառ է դարձել բազմաթիվ ավտովթարների: Թեեւ Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանը հավաստիացնում է, թե փողոցները մաքրվում են, հող եւ աղ է պահեստավորվել, սակայն ակնհայտորեն համապատասխան ծառայությունները պատրաստ չէին ձյանը:

*ԼՐԱԳՐՈՂՆԵՐԻ ՄԵՔԵՆԱՆ ՇՐՋՎԵԼ Է ՁՈՐԸ*
Ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը տեղեկացնում է, թե Երեւան-Արթիկ ճանապարհի Թալինի հատվածում մի քանի լրագրողներով մեքենան շրջվել է ձորը եւ գլորվել: Բարեբախտաբար, լրագրողները վնասվածքներ չեն ստացել: Գագիկ Շամշյանը եւ մյուս լրագրողները մեկնում էին Արթիկ, որտեղ պետք է լուսաբանեին Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հայցի քննությունը: Սակայն ճանապարհների անանցանելիության պատճառով նրան հետ են վերադարձել Երեւան, եւ Թալինի մոտ տեղի է ունեցել այդ պատահարը:

----------

Chuk (01.02.2011), Valentina (01.02.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> *ԼՐԱԳՐՈՂՆԵՐԻ ՄԵՔԵՆԱՆ ՇՐՋՎԵԼ Է ՁՈՐԸ*
> Ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը տեղեկացնում է, թե Երեւան-Արթիկ ճանապարհի Թալինի հատվածում մի քանի լրագրողներով մեքենան շրջվել է ձորը եւ գլորվել: Բարեբախտաբար, լրագրողները վնասվածքներ չեն ստացել: Գագիկ Շամշյանը եւ մյուս լրագրողները մեկնում էին Արթիկ, որտեղ պետք է լուսաբանեին Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հայցի քննությունը: Սակայն ճանապարհների անանցանելիության պատճառով նրան հետ են վերադարձել Երեւան, եւ Թալինի մոտ տեղի է ունեցել այդ պատահարը:


Որ ձեռի տակ բան չի լինում նկարելու, ինքն ա գնում գլորվում ձորը, որ նկարի :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (01.02.2011), davidus (01.02.2011), Freeman (02.02.2011), Jarre (01.02.2011), Life (01.02.2011), Monk (02.02.2011), Արշակ (01.02.2011), Արևածագ (01.02.2011), Սերխիո (01.02.2011)

----------


## ministr

> Որ ձեռի տակ բան չի լինում նկարելու, ինքն ա գնում գլորվում ձորը, որ նկարի


Սաղ իրա նկարած ավտոների տերերի նավսն էր  :Smile:  Ես ասի գլորվելն էլա մեջից նկարելու.. "դդմփ.. վախ, քու.. աաաա, դխկ, բռնիի... զմփ!":

----------

Jarre (01.02.2011), Monk (02.02.2011), VisTolog (04.02.2011)

----------


## Lianik

> Խոշոր աչքերը ճպճպացնելով՝ Լիաննան անձայն մոտենում է ինձ ու զգուշացնում. «Արի էս կողմ նստի, վերեւից հողը կթափվի գլխիդ: Մեր տան պատերը փլվում են»: Ինքնավստահ նայում է մորը, ով գլխով հաստատում է, որ երեխայի անհանգստությունը տեղին է: Հողաշեն, աննկարագրելի վատ պայմաններով նրանց խրճիթն աստիճանաբար փլվում է, իսկ բարակ թիթեղների արանքից սողացող քամին ստիպում է, որ տան անդամներն ունեցած փալասներով տաքանան: Լիաննան Ծննդյան տոները 40 աստիճան ջերմությամբ անցկացրել է անկողնում: Խրճիթի ցուրտ ջերմաստիճանը հաճախ է երեխային անկողին գցում: Ասում է` «Ականջս մինչեւ հիմա ցավում ա: Նոր տարուն Ձմեռ պապիկին էի սպասում, բայց հիվանդացա, ու տարան հիվանդանոց: Երեւի եկել, տեսել ա տանը չեմ: Շատ էի տանջվում, գիտե՞ս, լացում էի ականջիս ցավից: Էդ օրվանից որոշեցի, որ մանկական բժշկուհի դառնամ: Ես հատուկ աղքատների բժիշկը կլինեմ, որ ով փող չունենա` իմ մոտ գա: Մամաս շատ ջղայնացավ, երբ փող ուզեցին ինձ բուժելու համար: Հիվանդ-հիվանդ գրկեց նորից տուն բերեց:


http://168.am/am/articles/26060

----------

Freeman (02.02.2011), Moonwalker (02.02.2011), Nadine (03.02.2011), Tig (02.02.2011), Valentina (02.02.2011), VisTolog (04.02.2011), Հարդ (02.02.2011)

----------


## tikopx

արա ոնց կարաս մեր հալով երեխուտ բերանը փակես փողի համար, դուրսը ապրի, բայ ՀՊԱՐՏ ապրիր (ժարգոնի չանցնեմ)

Մանկապիղծ տնօրենը 20 հազար դրամով փակել է 13-ամյա տղա երեխայի մոր բերանը

Հայաստանում սեռական ոտնձգություններից երեխաների պաշտպանվածության հարցը գնալով ավելի հրատապ եւ մտահոգիչ է դառնում, սակայն նման գործերի բացահայտմանը խոչընդոտում է դրանց լատենտային՝ գաղտնի բնույթը: Այս մասին այսօր՝ փետրվարի 2-ին լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ նշեց Հայաստանի գլխավոր դատախազության նեկայացուցիչ Արթուր Ղամբարյանը:
«Ծնողները չեն ցանկանում, որ հասարակությունն իմանա իրենց երեխայի հետ պատահած դժբախտության մասին  եւ գերադասում են լռություն  պահպանել»,- նկատեց նա։
Ղամբարյանը, պատմեց իր պրակտիկայում հանդիպած մի դեպքի մասին, երբ հատուկ դպրոցներից մեկի 50-ամյա տնօրենը, սեռական ոտնձգության ենթարկելով իր 13-ամյա սաներից մեկին, մնաց անպատիժ միայն այն բանի պատճառով, որ 20 հազար դրամով «փակեց» անապահով վիճակում ապրող նրա մոր բերանը, ով երեխային դրանից հետո սովորեցրել էր հերքել իր նախնական ցուցմունքը, համաձայն որի իր հանդեպ սեռական ոտնձգություն իսկապես եղել է։
Ամփոփելով՝ ՀՀ Գլխավոր դատախազության ներկայացուցիչը մտավախություն հայտնեց, որ եթե մանկապիղծների հանդեպ պատժամիջոցները Հայաստանում շարունակեն այսքան մեղմ մնալ, ապա չի բացառվում, որ եվրոպացի եւ ամերիկացի պեդոֆիլները, իմանալով, որ հանցանք գործելուց հետո անպատիժ են մնալու, կգան Հայաստան եւ այստեղ կկատարեն իրենց սեւ գործը։

http://www.news.am/arm/news/46613.html

----------

Freeman (03.02.2011), Lianik (03.02.2011)

----------


## Lianik

Սան Պեդրոյում, Բրազիլիայում և հարևան Կանդիդո Գոդոյում ապրող բնակիչները գիտեն, որ հարավային Բրազիլիայում գտնվող փոքրիկ գյուղը յուրահատուկ է: Այդ գյուղը դեռ տասը տարի առաջ աշխարհին դարձել է հայտնի: Եվ չնայած այն գտնվում է խուլ ու մեկուսի վայրում,այստեղ են եկել այցելելու հետազոտողներ, գրողներ, ժուռնալիստներ ու նույնիսկ տուրիստներ: Այս մեծ հետաքրքրության պատճառը այն 40 զույգ երկվորյակներն են, որոնց պատճառով 1 փոքրիկ գյուղն այսօր անվանում են «Երկվորյակների երկիր»: CNN-ի հետ հարցազրույցում գյուղի բնակիչները պատմել են, որ երկվորյակներ այստեղ հաճախ են ծնվում, որովհետև կանայք ուզում են երկվորյակներ ունենալ: Այս գյուղում նույնիսկ կովերն են երկվորյակ: Այս առեղծվածի բացատրությունները բավական շատ են: Շատերն ասում են, որ պատճառը առողջ ապրելակերպն ու սնունդն է: Ավելի տարածված կարծիք է այն, որ պատճառը գյուղի հրաշալի հատկություններով օժտված հանքային ջուրն է «Երվորյակների երկրում» ամենուրեք իրար նման տղաներ ու աղջիկներ են` Քլադիս ու Քլովիս, Ջոն և Ջավան, Լեոնարդո և Էդվարդո ու այսպես շարունակ: Գենետիկաբան Ուրսուլա Մեթթը տասը տարուց ավել ուսումնասիրում է Սան Պեդրոյի երկվորյակներին: «Այստեղ պատճառը գեներն են,-ասել է Մեթթը CNN-ին,- Եվ քանի որ այս գյուղ ուրիշ տեղերից մարդ չի գալիս ապրելու, ապա գեները պահպանվում են սերնդեսերունդ»: Մեթթն այժմ ուսումնասիրում է երկվորյակների արյան բաղադրությունն ու աշխատում է առանձնացնել այդ «երկվորյակածին» գենը: Այս մասին տեղեկացնում է copypest.am-ը:

neonews.am
 :Love: 
Հ.գ. աչքիս գնամ այս գյուղում ամուսնանալու  :Blush:

----------

Freeman (04.02.2011), Valentina (04.02.2011), VisTolog (04.02.2011), Ինչուիկ (10.02.2011), Հարդ (04.02.2011), Ձայնալար (05.02.2011)

----------


## Ինչուիկ

*Մաշտոցի պողոտայում շրջվել է վերամբարձ կռունկը. մեկ զոհ, մեկ վիրավոր*


 Փետրվար 09, 2011 | 17:05 
Երեւանի Մաշտոցի պողոտայի 15 շենքի բակում («Ագենստվոյի շենք») այսօր` փետրվարի 9-ին, ժամը 16:20-ի սահմաններում, վերամբարձ կռունկը շուռ է եկել, որի հետեւանքով մեկ մարդ մահացել է:

Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտնեց ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, դեպքի վայրում են ոստիկանության Կենտրոնականի բաժնի աշխատակիցները, արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարության, փրկարար ծառայության աշխատակիցները, դիակ տեղափոխող մեքենան:

Տարածքը հսկվում է ճանապարհային ոստիկանության կողմից:

Մեկ մարդ էլ մարմնական վնասվածքներ է ստացել: Մահացածը կռունկավարն է` 65-ամյա Վոլոդյա Կարապետյանը: Վայր ընկած կռունկը վնասել է մի քանի ավտոմեքենա:

MLL Industries շինարարարական կազմակերպությանը պատկանող 8 տոննանոց կռունկն ընկնելուց հարվածել է Մաշտոցի պողոտայի թիվ 15 շենքի երեսային հատվածին: Այս պահին փրկարարներն իրականացնում են շենքի թուլացած հատվածների` քարերի, ապակիների հեռացման աշխատանքներ:

Ըստ Տեխնիկական անվտանգության ազգային կենտրոնի` 2010 թ. մարտի 9-ին կատարվել է վերոնշյալ կռունկի փորձաքննություն, տրվել է թերությունների վերացման միջոցառումների ծրագիր: Կռունկը ունեցել է թերություն` կապված արգելակման համակարգի հետ, սակայն տվյալ թերությունը չէր վերացվել:

Դեպքի վայրում մեծ թվով քաղաքացիներ են հավաքվել:

http://news.am/arm/news/47332.html

----------


## wem

Վահրամ Պետրոսյան = 0

----------

Freeman (05.03.2011), Lusina (19.02.2011), Norton (17.02.2011), Terminator (18.02.2011), Tig (17.02.2011), V!k (17.02.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Էս ի՞նչ է կատարվում, ժողովո՜ւրդ...  :Shok:  :Bad: 
http://hetq.am/am/society/ejmiacin-school/



> Էջմիածնի թիվ 2 ավագ դպրոցը հայտնվել է ոստիկանության ուշադրության կենտրոնում
> [ 2011/02/18 | 12:00 ] Հիմնական թողարկում, հասարակություն
> Գրիշա Բալասանյան
> 
> Նախարարության թողտվության հետևանքով դպրոցի տնօրենը աշակերտներին հրահրում է ուսուցիչների դեմ
> 
> Երեկ առավոտից խաթարվել էր Էջմիածնի թիվ 2 հատուկ դպրոցի ողջ աշխատանքը: Աշակերտները դաս անելու փոխարեն, դպրոցի տնօրեն Սուսաննա Նազարյանի եւ նրա համախոհ ուսուցիչների դրդմամբ, դուրս էին եկել դպրոցի բակ: Իրավիճակն այնքան է սրվել, որ դպրոց են ժամանել նաեւ ոստիկաններ, որպեսզի այնտեղից անվտանգ դուրս հանեն պատմության ուսուցչուհի Բահար Եղիազարյանին:
> 
> Ոստիկանություն զանգահարել է դպրոցի աշխատակիցներից մեկը այն բանից հետո, երբ դպրոցի դարպասների մոտ հսկողություն իրականացնող պահակը դուռը չի բացել, որպեսզի Բահար Եղիազարյանը դուրս գա դպրոցի տարածքից, իսկ այդ ընթացքում աշակերտները ցուցանակներով ու տարբեր վանկարկումներով փորձել են վիրավորել ուսուցչուհուն:
> ...

----------

davidus (18.02.2011), Freeman (18.02.2011), Jarre (19.02.2011), Kuk (18.02.2011), Lianik (18.02.2011), My World My Space (18.02.2011), Shah (18.02.2011), Smokie (18.02.2011), Tig (18.02.2011), Valentina (18.02.2011), VisTolog (18.02.2011), Հայուհի (18.02.2011), Մանուլ (19.02.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

> Էս ի՞նչ է կատարվում, ժողովո՜ւրդ... 
> http://hetq.am/am/society/ejmiacin-school/


կուդա կատիտսյա միռ....

Առնվազն լացելույա, որ դպրոցի տնօրենն ա ասենց բաների մասնակցում, սրանից հետո ի՜նչ մատաղ սերունդ, ի՜նչ հայրենասիրական դաստիարակություն....ինչ կրթություն, ինչ ապագա.....

Թքեմ նամուսներին, տնօրենից սկսած մինչև նախարար:

----------

davidus (18.02.2011), erexa (18.02.2011), Jarre (08.03.2011), Kuk (18.02.2011), Lianik (18.02.2011), Shah (18.02.2011), Tig (18.02.2011), VisTolog (18.02.2011), Արևածագ (18.02.2011), Դեկադա (18.02.2011), Հայուհի (18.02.2011), Մանուլ (19.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.02.2011), Ներսես_AM (18.02.2011)

----------


## Lianik

> Էս ի՞նչ է կատարվում, ժողովո՜ւրդ... 
> http://hetq.am/am/society/ejmiacin-school/


իրոք ամո՜՜թ  :Bad: 

հոդվածի ներքևում էլ մեկնաբանություն կա, թե «տնօրենի ամուսինը Էջմիածնի քնչական բաժնում է աշխատում... » Խոսքերն ավելորդ են ...

----------

Jarre (19.02.2011), Shah (18.02.2011), Tig (18.02.2011), VisTolog (18.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.02.2011)

----------


## ministr

> կուդա կատիտսյա միռ....
> 
> Առնվազն լացելույա, որ դպրոցի տնօրենն ա ասենց բաների մասնակցում, սրանից հետո ի՜նչ մատաղ սերունդ, ի՜նչ հայրենասիրական դաստիարակություն....ինչ կրթություն, ինչ ապագա.....
> 
> Թքեմ նամուսներին, տնօրենից սկսած մինչև նախարար:


Դեռ լավա, որ ուսմասվարն ու տնօրենը լեսբուհիներ չեն... :Smile:

----------

davidus (18.02.2011), Kuk (18.02.2011), Ձայնալար (18.02.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Պեդոֆիլական թեքումով, չէ՞ Դավ  :Jpit: )

----------

Kuk (18.02.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> կուդա կատիտսյա միռ....
> 
> Առնվազն լացելույա, որ դպրոցի տնօրենն ա ասենց բաների մասնակցում, սրանից հետո ի՜նչ մատաղ սերունդ, ի՜նչ հայրենասիրական դաստիարակություն....ինչ կրթություն, ինչ ապագա.....
> 
> Թքեմ նամուսներին, տնօրենից սկսած մինչև նախարար:


Նախարարի վրա խի՞ ստոպ տվիր որ  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (18.02.2011), Freeman (18.02.2011), Jarre (08.03.2011), Kuk (18.02.2011), Life (18.02.2011), Tig (18.02.2011), VisTolog (18.02.2011), Հայուհի (18.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.02.2011)

----------


## Հայուհի

Ընկերուհուս նախկին տնօրենն է, միշտ էլ տենց պահվածքով է աչքի ընկել էդ կինը... իսկ ընկերուհուս դասարանը ավարտական էր, վախենում էին ինչ-որ քայլ ձեռնարկել...
Դոիգրալաս իդիոտկա... առանց աշխատանքի մնաց:

----------


## Tig

> ...
> Դոիգրալաս իդիոտկա... առանց աշխատանքի մնաց:


Որտեղի՞ց գիտես:

----------


## ministr

> Պեդոֆիլական թեքումով, չէ՞ Դավ )


Բագ ջան, իրականում էդքան էլ իրականությունից հեռու բան չէի ասում  :Smile:  Պեդոֆիլական չէ, բայց..  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Myz2n...layer_embedded
> հանրահավաքը դեռ նոր է սկսվել


Ջաաաաաաան, առաջին անգամ փոշմանում եմ, որ չեմ գնացել, այլևս չի կրկնվի:

----------


## murmushka

http://www.erebuni-yerevan.am/camera/index2.html
երթս նայեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեք

----------

Gayl (18.02.2011)

----------


## Հայուհի

> Որտեղի՞ց գիտես:


Իսկ հնարավորա՞, որ տենց համատարած խայտառակությունից հետո մնա տնօրեն :Sad:

----------


## My World My Space

> Նախարարի վրա խի՞ ստոպ տվիր որ


Ստոպ չեմ տվել Ձայ ջան, ուղղակի պատասխանատվության վերջին օղակն ինքն ա, եթե շարունակությունն ես ուզում, ապա հաստատ իմացի որ նախագահն էլ հետը.....  :Smile:

----------

Tig (19.02.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Իսկ հնարավորա՞, որ տենց համատարած խայտառակությունից հետո մնա տնօրեն


Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավորա...

----------

Freeman (19.02.2011), Lianik (19.02.2011), VisTolog (19.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (19.02.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Իսկ հնարավորա՞, որ տենց համատարած խայտառակությունից հետո մնա տնօրեն


Հայուհի ջան,հիմնականում պատահական մարդիկ տնօրեն չեն դառնում,նենց որ...

----------


## V!k

Սառա Քոնորն էլ խաբեց, չեկավ Հայաստան :LOL: 
 :Think:  աչքիս էլի հայավարի որոշել են գցեն Սառային, փողը քիչ տան, բայց դե ինքն էլ հո միամիտ չի, ջոգել ա :Wink:   :Lol2: 



> Աշխարհահռչակ փոփ-երգչուհի երգչուհի Սառա Քոնորի մասնակցությամբ փետրվարի 19-ին Երեւանում կայանալիք համերգը հետաձգվել է, իսկ համերգի կազմակերպիչները ողջ օրվա ընթացում անհասանելի են: 
> Համերգը հետաձգվելու լուրը NEWS.am-ի թղթակցի հետ զրույցում հաստատեց Կ. Դեմիճյանի անվան մարզահամերգային  համալիրի փոխտնօրենը (հենց այնտեղ պետք է կայանար համաշխարհային մեծության  աստղի մասնակցությամբ համերգը)։
> 
> Նրա խոսքով, Քոնորի համերգը տեղի կունենա մարտի 8-ին։ «Ավելին ասել չեմ կարող, ճիշտ կլիներ, եթե համերգի հետաձգման պատճառների մասին տեղեկանայիք կազմակերպիչներից»,-նշեց մարզահամերգայինի փոխտնօրենը։
> Մեզ, սակայն, չհաջողվեց կապ հաստատել համերգը կազմակերպող «Վի Էյջ մյուզիք փրոդաքշնի» տնօրեն Վահե Հարությունյանի հետ։ Ընկերությունում պատճառաբանեցին, որ նա նկարահանումների է, եւ այդ պատճառով էլ անջատել է հեռախոսը։ Խնդրանքին՝ որեւէ կերպ մեկնաբանել համերգի հետաձգումը, «Վի Էյջ մյուզիքում» նշեցին, որ բացի տնօրենից, ոչ ոք նման իրավասություն չունի։
> 
> Նշենք, որ ըստ մամուլում շրջանառվող լուրերի՝ Սառա Քոնորի համերգը հետաձգվել է տեխնիկական պատճառներով։ Երգչուհուն չի գոհացրել Հայաստանում առկա տեխնիկան եւ նա պահանջել է իրեն ապահովել առավել բարձորակ տեխնիկական սարքավորումներով։


Նյուզ.ամ

----------

A.r.p.i. (21.02.2011), VisTolog (19.02.2011), Հայուհի (19.02.2011)

----------


## Հայուհի

> Հայուհի ջան,հիմնականում պատահական մարդիկ տնօրեն չեն դառնում,նենց որ...


Գիտեմ, բայց ինքը մեկա էդ պաշտոնում չի մնա :Jpit:

----------


## Freeman

> Գիտեմ, բայց ինքը մեկա էդ պաշտոնում չի մնա


Դե էս դեպքում համաձայն եմ,եթե բավականաչափ աղմուկ բարձրանա,ինչն արդեն կատարվում է

----------


## murmushka

> Սամվել Ալեքսանյանը շաքարավազի գինը կդարձնի 850 դրամ 
> Այս օրերին թխվածքի և քաղցրավենիքների արտադրամասերի տերերը մեծ քանակությամբ շաքարավազ են պահեստավորում, ինչի արդյունքում խանութներում շաքարավազի սղություն է առաջացել։ 
> 
> Իսկ պատճառն այն է, որ, սուտ թե ճիշտ, լուրեր են տարծվել, թե շաքարավազի 1 կգ օրեր անց դառնալու է 850 դրամ։ 
> 
> Այս խոսակցությունները մեզ հետ զրույցում հաստատեցին նաև սուպերմարկետի աշխատակիցները։ 
> 
> Տնտեսական մրցակցության պաշտպանության պետական հանձնաժողովի պարզաբանումն այս խնդրի շուրջ կներկայացնենք ավելի ուշ։ 
> 
> Հիշեցենք, որ շաքարավազի ներկրմամբ Հայաստանում զբաղվում է հայտնի գործարար, ԱԺ պատգամավոր Սամվել Ալեքսանյանը։


ժողովուրդ սա լուրջ է՞ թե ուղղակի պանիկա են ստեղծում էլի

----------


## Հայկօ

> ժողովուրդ սա լուրջ է՞ թե ուղղակի պանիկա են ստեղծում էլի


Վաղ թե ուշ լուրջ ա դառնալու, էլի, Արմինե ջան...

----------

Jarre (21.02.2011), Katka (21.02.2011)

----------


## Sophie

> ժողովուրդ սա լուրջ է՞ թե ուղղակի պանիկա են ստեղծում էլի


Թանկանալու ենթակա ամեն ինչ էլ թանկանալու է ոնց երևում է, ստեղից հետևում է որ փողն է էժանանալու կամ էլ մարդիկ պարզապես իվիճակի չեն լինելու ապրել մինիմալ պայմաններով եթե աշխատավարձերը չբարձրանա

----------


## Jarre

> ժողովուրդ սա լուրջ է՞ թե ուղղակի պանիկա են ստեղծում էլի


Չգիտեմ ճիշտ է թե ոչ, բայց էտ հոդվածում իրա պաշտոններն ու տիտղոսները սխալ են գրված՝ պակաս են։ Վերջում պիտի սենց լիներ՝




> ....հայտնի գործարար, ԱԺ պատգամավոր, ԲՏ և G7 Սամվել Ալեքսանյանը։

----------

Freeman (21.02.2011), Tig (21.02.2011), V!k (21.02.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Կարծում եմ ընդամենը սուտ լուրեր են, որ մարդիկ էլ իրենց տներում սկսեն «պահեստավորել» շաքարավազ :Jpit:

----------


## Kuk

> Թանկանալու ենթակա ամեն ինչ էլ թանկանալու է ոնց երևում է, ստեղից հետևում է որ փողն է էժանանալու կամ էլ մարդիկ պարզապես իվիճակի չեն լինելու ապրել մինիմալ պայմաններով եթե աշխատավարձերը չբարձրանա


Թանկանալու ենթական ո՞րն ա :Huh:

----------


## V!k

:Sad: 



> Այսօր՝ փետրվարի 21-ի վաղ առավոտյան մահացել է քանդակագործ Դավիթ Բեջանյանը, ով «Եվրատեսիլ-2011» մրցույթում Հայաստանը ներկայացնող Էմմիի հայրն է:
> 
> Նրա անունը հայ հասարակությանն առավել հայտնի դարձավ, երբ Օպերայի շենքին հարակից Կարապի լճի հարեւանությամբ տեղադրվեց նրա ստեղծած Առնո Բաբաջանյանի արձանը, ինչը լուրջ դժգոհություն առաջ բերեց հանրության շրջանում:
> 
> Նշենք, որ Էմմին Միհրանի հետ «Եվրատեսիլում» հանդես է գալու առաջին կիսաեզրափակիչում՝ մայիսի 10-ին։ Առաջին կիսաեզրափակիչի ժամանակ ելույթ են ունենալու նաեւ Ալբանիան, Ադրբեջանը, Ֆինլանդիան, Խորվաթիան, Վրաստանը, Հունաստանը, Հունգարիան, Նորվեգիան, Իսլանդիան, Լեհաստանը, Լիտվան, Ռուսաստանը, Մալթան, Սերբիան, Պորտուգալիան, Շվեյցարիան, Սան-Մարինոն, Թուրքիան:
> 
> Էմմիի ելույթի համարը կորոշվի մարտի 10-ին՝ պատվիրակությունների ղեկավարների հանդիպման ժամանակ: Նշենք, որ «Եվրատեսիլ-2011» երգի միջազգային 56-րդ մրցույթը տեղի է ունենալու Գերմանիայի Դյուսելդորֆ քաղաքում մայիսի 10-14-ը: Մրցույթին մասնակցելու է 43 պետություն:


Նյուզ.ամ
տխուր լուր ա, բայց չեմ կարա չասեմ. "ես Էմմիի վրա Եվրատեսիլը չի գալիս էլի, հո զոռով չի…" :Sad:

----------


## VisTolog

> Նյուզ.ամ
> տխուր լուր ա, բայց չեմ կարա չասեմ. "ես Էմմիի վրա Եվրատեսիլը չի գալիս էլի, հո զոռով չի…"


Ավելի շատ ոնց որ Եվրատեսիլի մասին նյութ լիներ, քան իրա հոր: 2-3 տող հոր մասին գրելուց հետո անցան Եվրատեսիլի անցկացման կարգին: :Blink:

----------

A.r.p.i. (21.02.2011), V!k (21.02.2011)

----------


## V!k

> Այսօր՝ փետրվարի 21-ի վաղ առավոտյան մահացել է քանդակագործ Դավիթ Բեջանյանը, ով «Եվրատեսիլ-2011» մրցույթում Հայաստանը ներկայացնող Էմմիի հայրն է:
> 
> Նրա անունը հայ հասարակությանն առավել հայտնի դարձավ, երբ Օպերայի շենքին հարակից Կարապի լճի հարեւանությամբ տեղադրվեց նրա ստեղծած Առնո Բաբաջանյանի արձանը, ինչը լուրջ դժգոհություն առաջ բերեց հանրության շրջանում:
> 
> Նշենք, որ Էմմին Միհրանի հետ «Եվրատեսիլում» հանդես է գալու առաջին կիսաեզրափակիչում՝ մայիսի 10-ին։ Առաջին կիսաեզրափակիչի ժամանակ ելույթ են ունենալու նաեւ Ալբանիան, Ադրբեջանը, Ֆինլանդիան, Խորվաթիան, Վրաստանը, Հունաստանը, Հունգարիան, Նորվեգիան, Իսլանդիան, Լեհաստանը, Լիտվան, Ռուսաստանը, Մալթան, Սերբիան, Պորտուգալիան, Շվեյցարիան, Սան-Մարինոն, Թուրքիան:
> 
> Էմմիի ելույթի համարը կորոշվի մարտի 10-ին՝ պատվիրակությունների ղեկավարների հանդիպման ժամանակ: Նշենք, որ «Եվրատեսիլ-2011» երգի միջազգային 56-րդ մրցույթը տեղի է ունենալու Գերմանիայի Դյուսելդորֆ քաղաքում մայիսի 10-14-ը: Մրցույթին մասնակցելու է 43 պետություն:
> 			
> 		
> ...


ես Նյուզ.ամ-ն էլ աչիքցս ընկավ հա բայց, :Angry2:  հայտնի քանդակագործ ա մահացել, իրանք դրել են Էմիին Եվրատեսիլին մասնակցելուց են խոսում, Էմմիով չէր էլի հայտնի Դավիթ Բեջանյանը, Էմմին ու՞ր էր, որ իրան արդեն ճանաչում էին, ոնց որ էլ գրելու բան չունենան հա… :Angry2:

----------

A.r.p.i. (21.02.2011), Ariadna (21.02.2011), Jarre (08.03.2011), Lianik (23.02.2011)

----------


## Sophie

> Թանկանալու ենթական ո՞րն ա


Ամեն ինչը ինչը, որ վաճառվում է և  հնարավոր է վաճառել:

----------


## ministr

> Ամեն ինչը ինչը, որ վաճառվում է և  հնարավոր է վաճառել:


Առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանքները միշտ էլ վաճառվում են: Բայց դա չի նշանակում , որ գինը պետք ա կրկնապատկել

----------

Kuk (22.02.2011)

----------


## Katka

Ապրիլին գների էլի բարձրացում է սպասվում: :Sad:

----------


## Sophie

> Առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանքները միշտ էլ վաճառվում են: Բայց դա չի նշանակում , որ գինը պետք ա կրկնապատկել


Հենց առաջին անհրաժեշտության իրերն է պետք կրկնապատկել, որովհետև հենց առանց դրանց մարդիկ չեն կարող յոլա գնալ պետքա ստիպված առնեն:

----------


## Sophie

> Ապրիլին գների էլի բարձրացում է սպասվում:


Աչքներս լույս  :Sad:

----------


## ministr

> Ապրիլին գների էլի բարձրացում է սպասվում:


Սպասվումը որնա ինչի հիմա չի բարձրանում?

----------


## Sophie

Ժողովուրդ ես ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ հայտարարում եմ, որ ժողովրդի առողջական վիճակը կտրուկ վատանալու է այս թանկացումների հետ կապված: Դուք պատկերացնեք միջին կարողության տեր ընտանիքն ինչպես է ամեն օր միրգ գնելու իր և երեխաների համար: Իսկ դուք պատկերացնում էք թե ինչ խնդիրներ են առաջանում մարդու օրգանիզմում, երբ ինքը զրկվում է թարմ միրգ ու բաջարեղենից: Իմ ծանոթ կերակրող մայրերից մեկը դադարել է միրգ ուտել ՝օրական մեկ խնձոր միայն 6 ամսեկան երեխային է տալիս, ասելով որ դե ինքը գոնե արդեն ընդունում է ես արդեն կարող եմ չուտել: Մի խոսքով այս թանակացումները շատ ավելի լուրջ ու հեռու են գնում: Մարդիկ ինչքան կարող են կրճատել իրենց սննդակարգը մենակ մակարոն ուտելով ոնց կարող ես առողջ մնալ: Մի խոսքով ահավորա:

----------

erexa (22.02.2011), Jarre (21.02.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

*Շաքարի միջազգային գները վերջին 30տարում բարձրացել են առավելագույն մակարդակի*

Մասնագետների կարծիքով դա բացատրվում է այս տարի Բրազիլիայում շաքարեղեգի ցածր բերքով,ինչը կհանգեցնի միջազգային շուկայում շաքարի պակասորդի :

Երեքշաբթի օրը Նյու-Յորքի ապրանքային բորսայում շաքարի գինը մարտ ամսվա համեմատությամբ աճեց 4ցենտով,մինչև 30,64ցենտ ռեկորդային մակարդակի մեկ ֆունտի դիմաց:Գյուղատնտեսական արտադրանքը այդքան թանկ չէր եղել 1980թ.-ից:
Գնի կտրուկ աճը անհանգստացնում է ոչ միայն արտադրողներին ու բրոկերներին ,այլև քաղաքական գործիչներին:
Քանի որ արևմուտքում շաքարը մատչելի է և նրա գնի վրա քիչ ուշադրություն են դարձնում ,շաքարը երրորդ աշխարհի երկրների միլիոնավոր մարդկանց համար էժան կալորիայի աղբյուր է:Գնի արագ աճը կհանգեցնի Ասիայում,Աֆրիկայում և Լատինական Ամերիկայում սննդամթերքների աճի:

http://ankakh.com/hy/2010/11/67292/
http://www.export.by/?act=news&mode=view&id=29011


Եթե բարձրանան գները, էս տարի հաստատ էլ չեն իջնի: :Think:

----------


## murmushka

> Էս ի՞նչ է կատարվում, ժողովո՜ւրդ... 
> http://hetq.am/am/society/ejmiacin-school/





> Դպրոցի տնօրենը «խիստ նկատողություն» է ստացել ԿԳ նախարարից՝ դպրոցում անառողջ մթնոլորտի համար
> 
> 
>  Փետրվար 22, 2011 | 15:53 
> 
> Հայաստանի կրթության և գիտության նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանը հրաման է ստորագրել Էջմիածին քաղաքի թիվ 2 ավագ դպրոցի տնօրեն Սուսաննա  Նազարյանի  նկատմամբ կարգապահական տույժ` «խիստ նկատողություն» կիրառելու վերաբերյալ:
> 
> ԿԳՆ մամուլի ծառայությունից NEWS.am-ին հայտնում են, որ հրամանի համար հիմք են ծառայել ՀՀ ԿԳՆ հանրակրթության վարչության պետ Ն. Հովհաննիսյանի զեկուցագիրը, տնօրեն Ս.  Նազարյանի  բացատրագիրը:
> 
> Դպրոցում տիրող բարոյահոգեբանական անառողջ մթնոլորտին վերջին շրջանում անդրադարձել են նաեւ զանգվածային լրատվական միջոցները:


ոչ մի արտառոց բան

----------

Tig (22.02.2011)

----------


## Tig

> ոչ մի արտառոց բան


Էն ո՞վ էր ասում, որ աշխատանքից կհեռացնեն…
Աշխատանքից միայն մի դեպքում կհեռացնեին, եթե ուսուցչական կազմի գոնե կեսից ու ծնողներից մի 20 տոկոսից բողոք լիներ… Չնայած էդ էլա կասկածելի…

----------


## Jarre

> ոչ մի արտառոց բան


Բայց ձեր կարծիքով նման «մանկավարժին» այս պատիժը շաաաաաաաաատ մեղմ չէ՞։ Ես ակնկալում էի, որ մինիմում պիտի աշխատանքից հեռացվեր։

----------

Tig (22.02.2011), VisTolog (22.02.2011)

----------


## murmushka

> Բայց ձեր կարծիքով նման «մանկավարժին» այս պատիժը շաաաաաաաաատ մեղմ չէ՞։ Ես ակնկալում էի, որ մինիմում պիտի աշխատանքից հեռացվեր։


մանկամտություն կլիներ սպասել ավելին, նամանավանդ երբ հայտնի դարձավ որ տվյալ տնօրենի ամուսինը ոստիկանական համակարգում է աշխատում: Այնպես որ սա հերթական թոզն էր որ փչեցին մեր երեսին, ու նմանները դաստիարակում են մեր երեխաներին

----------

Tig (22.02.2011)

----------


## murmushka

Գերմանիայի պաշտպանության նախարարը խնդրել է իրեն զրկկել դոկտորական աստիճանից
12:13 • 22.02.11




Գերմանիայի պաշտպանության նախարար Կառլ Թեոդոր ցու Գուտենբերգը պահանջել է զրկել իրեն դոկտորական աստիճանից դիսերտացիան գրելու ընթացքում թույլ տված սխալի պատճառով, հաղորդում է «Ֆրանս Պրես» գործակալությունը։

Երկուշաբթի երեկոյան հայտնի է դարձել, որ ցու Գուտենբերգը նամակ է ուղարկել Բայրոյթի համալսարան (Բավարիա), որտեղ նա պաշտպանել է իր աշխատանքը՝ խնդրելով չեղյալ համարել իր գիտական աստիճանը։

Գիտական հաստատության ներկայացուցիչ Ֆրանկ Շմալցլեի խոսքերով՝ իր նամակում նախարարը խոստովանել է, որ դիսերտացիայի ուշադիր ուսումնասիրության ընթացքում ինքը հայտնաբերել է «լուրջ սխալներ՝ անհարիր գիտական աշխատանքին»։ Ընդ որում ցու Գուտենբերգը պնդում է, որ սխալները դիտավորյալ գրագողություն չի եղել։

Ուրբաթ նախարարը հայտարարել էր, որ հրաժարվում է գիտությունների դոկտորի աստիճանից, քանի դեռ համալսարանը չի ճշտել իր դիսերտացիոն աշխատանքը։ Ավելի վաղ ցու Գուտենբերգին մեղադրել էին, որ դիսերտացիան գրելիս նա արտագրել է մոտ 30 էջ՝ առանց համապատասխան հղումների:

----------

ars83 (22.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (22.02.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> Սպասվումը որնա ինչի հիմա չի բարձրանում?


Եթե մարտի մեկին Լևոն պապին ասի՝ բարի երթ, գնացեք տուն, հաջորդ հանրահավաքի օրվա մասին լրացուցիչ կտեղեկացնենք կամ կկարդաք մամուլում, էդ դեպքում, ինձ թվում ա, ոչ մի ապրիլ, հենց առաջին մի շաբաթվա մեջ լիքը բան կթանկանա: Իսկ եթե նստացույց սկսվի, կամ զանգվածային միջոցառումների ալիք բարձրանա, կամ նման քայլերի մասին հստակ բան ասվի, հնարավոր ա միքիչ զսպվի գնաճը, մինչև տենան ինչ ա լինում:

----------

Tig (22.02.2011), Ձայնալար (22.02.2011)

----------


## ars83

> ...Գիտական հաստատության ներկայացուցիչ Ֆրանկ Շմալցլեի խոսքերով՝ իր նամակում նախարարը խոստովանել է, որ դիսերտացիայի ուշադիր ուսումնասիրության ընթացքում ինքը հայտնաբերել է «լուրջ սխալներ՝ անհարիր գիտական աշխատանքին»։ Ընդ որում ցու Գուտենբերգը պնդում է, որ սխալները դիտավորյալ գրագողություն չի եղել։


Այս մարդուն արդեն ծաղրաբար անվանում են Գուգլբերգ (Գուտենբերգի փոխարեն)՝ այնքան է դիմել «Գուգո պապիկի» օգնությանը: Վերջերս մի հոդված էի կարդում շվեյցարական 10 կանտոնների՝ աշակերտական աշխատանքների տվյալների հենքի ստեղծման համատեղ որոշման վրա, որը նպատակ ունի կանխել գրագողությունը քոլեջներում (նման հենք արդեն ունեն ուսանողական աշխատանքների համար): Այնտեղ էլ հղվում էին այս պարոոնի գրագողության արկածի վրա:
Լավ միտք է՝ այսպիսի հենք ունենալը, որտեղ աշխատանքները կպահվեն թվային տեսքով, և նոր աշխատանքներն ավտոմատացված կերպով համեմատելը հենքում առկա աշխատանքների հետ:

----------

murmushka (22.02.2011)

----------


## Tig

*«Ժառանգությունն» առաջարկում է դպրոցներն ազատել հայհոյող տնօրեններից*
18:04 • 22.02.11

«Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության պատգամավոր Անահիտ Բախշյանը նամակ է ուղարկել կրթության և գիտության նախարարին` վերջերս լրատվամիջոցների ուշադրության կենտրոնում հայտնված տնօրենների անվայել վարքի վերաբերյալ:

Բախշյանը տեղեկացրել է, որ Հրազդան քաղաքի թիվ 11 դպրոցի տնօրենի ու փոխտնօրենի բառապաշարում գերակշռում են հայհոյանքները: «Կարծում եմ` պատահական չէ այս երևույթը, որովհետև, ինչպես տարբեր լրատվամիջոցներ տեղեկացրել են, նույն բառապաշարով նրանց հետ խոսում է նաև Կոտայքի մարզպետը»,- նշում է պատգամավորը:

Նա անդրադարձել է նաև Էջմիածին քաղաքի թիվ 2 ավագ դպրոցի տնօրենի հայհոյախառն բառապաշարին:

«Քանի որ որևէ օրենքում հայհոյելը բառացիորեն հակամանկավարժական երևույթ չի որակվել, և Դուք երևի թե այդ հիմքով նրանց աշխատանքից ազատել չեք կարող, ապա, ելնելով այս իրականությունից, միգուցե առաջարկենք «Հանրակրթության մասին» օրենքի 12-րդ հոդվածի 17-րդ կետում հարկադրաբար ավելացնել «Ուսումնական հաստատության տնօրեն չի կարող առաջադրվել և ընտրվել հայհոյող անձը, եթե նույնիսկ հավաստագիր ունի և իշխանական կոալիցիոն կուսակցության անդամ է»:

Խնդրում եմ «Ազգային ժողովի կանոնակարգ» ՀՀ օրենքի 7-րդ հոդվածի համաձայն` պատասխանել.

1. Ի՞նչ միջոցներ է ձեռնարկում նախարարությունը վերոնշյալ դպրոցների տնօրենների վարքը գնահատելու և նրանց պատժելու կապակցությամբ:

2. Կրթության նախարարության ո՞ր մասնագետներն են կցված վերոնշյալ մարզերին:

3. Կցանկանայի իմանալ Ձեր տեսակետը օրենքում փոփոխություն անելու վերոնշյալ իմ առաջարկի մասին»,- գրում է պատգամավորը:

Հիշեցնենք, որ ԿԳՆ-ն այսօր հաղորդագրություն է տարածել այն մասին, որ նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանը հրաման է ստորագրել Էջմիածին քաղաքի թիվ 2 ավագ դպրոցի տնօրեն Սուսաննա Նազարյանի նկատմամբ կարգապահական տույժ` «խիստ նկատողություն» կիրառելու վերաբերյալ:

Tert.am

----------

Lianik (22.02.2011)

----------


## Lianik

> Էն ո՞վ էր ասում, որ աշխատանքից կհեռացնեն…
> Աշխատանքից միայն մի դեպքում կհեռացնեին, եթե ուսուցչական կազմի գոնե կեսից ու ծնողներից մի 20 տոկոսից բողոք լիներ… Չնայած էդ էլա կասկածելի…


ասա է... 

տեսնես «խիստ նկատողություն»-ը ի՞նչ ե փոխելու :Think:

----------


## Lianik

> Ապագայի տեսլականը` ըստ «Աշտարակ կաթի»
> 21/01/2011 | ՏՆՏԵՍՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 
> 
> Այսօր հունվարի 21-ն է, այս կաթը նույնպես ձեռք է բերվել այսօր` հունվարի 21-ին, սակայն արտադրվել է… վաղը: Լուսանկարը մեզ է ուղարկել մեր մշտական ընթերցողներից մեկը, որը հենց ինքն էլ առաջարկեց վերնագրել այս նկարը. Ապագայի տեսլականը` ըստ «Աշտարակ կաթի»: Ըստ այդմ, եթե սա է կաթնամթերքի շուկայի ապագայի տեսլականը, ընդունենք, որ այն շատ մշուշոտ է: Մենք չէինք բացառի, որ այս երեւույթը զուտ մարդկային գործոնի պատճառով տեղի ունեցած եզակի վրիպակ է, թյուրիմացություն, եթե նման դեպքերը հաճախակի չկրկնվեին: Եվ սպառողներն արդարացիորեն հարց են ուղղում` եթե սույն կաթնամթերքը, որն օգտագործում են մեր երեխաները, արտադրվել է վաղը, ապա միթե ավելի տրամաբանական չէ, որ այն կարող էր արտադրված լինել, ասենք, մեկ ամիս առաջ:


http://www.hraparak.am/2011/01/21/ap...-ashtarak-kati

----------

Jarre (08.03.2011), Tig (23.02.2011), Հայկօ (23.02.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Զարուհի Փոստանջյանի եղբայրը ձերբակալվել է*
18:26 • 23.02.11

ԱԺ «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության պատգամավոր Զարուհի Փոստանջյանի եղբայրը՝ Տիգրան Փոստանջյանը, ձերբակալվել է։ Այս մասին տեղեկանում ենք «Հույս» ՀԿ նախագահ, ակտիվիստ Լալա Ասլիկյանի տարածած հաղորդագրությունից։

Ասլիկյանը նշում է, որ Տիգրան Փոստանջյանը 2011թ. փետրվարի 18-ին դատախազության պաշտոնական կայքից է տեղեկացել, որ իր նկատմամբ քրեական գործ է հարուցվել։

«Չորս օր վարույթն իրականացնող մարմինը, չձեռնարկելով որևէ միջոց լսելու Տիգրան Փոստանջյանին, այդ ընթացքում, ըստ մեր ունեցած տվյալների, կեղծ ցուցմունքներ է կորզել տարբեր անձանցից, և այսօր` փետրվարի 23-ին, ԱԱԾ քննչական ծառայությունն առանց հիմքերի նրան ձերբակալել է:

Մեզ համար, և վստահ ենք` ողջ քաղաքացիական հասարակության համար այդպես էլ անհայտ մնաց էությամբ զավեշտալի այն հարցը, թե այս «գործը» ինչ հույժ կարևորություն ուներ, որ դրանով զբաղվում է հանրապետության անվտանգությունն ապահովելու կոչված կառույցը` պետության Ազգային անվտանգության ծառայությունը:

Այժմ Տիգրան Փոստանջյանը գտնվում է ԱԱԾ-ի ժամանակավոր պահման մեկուսարանում և ինչպես հայտնեցին մեկուսարանից, քննիչն արգելանք է դրել տեսակցությունների վրա»,– ասվում է հաղորդագրության մեջ։

Հիշեցնենք, որ ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազության պետական շահերի պաշտպանության վարչությունում Տիգրան Փոստանջյանի նկատմամբ հարուցվել է քրեական գործ ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 3111-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասով։ Մասնավորապես, Երևանի Արաբկիր վարչական շրջանի աշխատակազմի կոմունալ տնտեսության և բազմաբնակարան շենքերի կառավարման մարմինների հետ աշխատանքների կազմակերպման բաժնի առաջատար մասնագետ Տիգրան Փոստանջյանը մեղադրվում է նրանում, որ 2010թ. սեպտեմբերին պահանջել և ապօրինի ստացել է 100 հազար դրամ վարձատրություն:

Դեպքի առիթով Զարուհի և Տիգրան Փոստանջյանները հայտարարել են, որ քրեական գործի հարուցումը կապված է Զարուհի Փոստանջյանի քաղաքական և քաղաքացիական գործունեության հետ։

Tert.am

----------


## My World My Space

Հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ բոլոր լրատվամիջոցներում նշվում է Քր. Օր. ինչ-որ *3111* հոդվածի մասին, այնինչ քրեական օրենսգիքն ինչքան գիտեմ ընդամենը *398* հոդված ունի.....  :Dntknw: 

Սաղ իրարից թխում են, նույն անկապ սխալով.... :Sad:

----------

davidus (23.02.2011), Freeman (05.03.2011), Jarre (08.03.2011), Kuk (23.02.2011), Tig (24.02.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ բոլոր լրատվամիջոցներում նշվում է Քր. Օր. ինչ-որ *3111* հոդվածի մասին, այնինչ քրեական օրենսգիքն ինչքան գիտեմ ընդամենը *398* հոդված ունի..... 
> 
> Սաղ իրարից թխում են, նույն անկապ սխալով....


Էն օրը հատուկ բացել նայել եմ։ Որ ասեց 3111-րդ, մի պահ ասեցի՝ արա, էս ինչ կրիմինալ ազգ ենք, որ հանցագործության մինիմում 3111 տեսակի համար էդքան հոդված կա...  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (08.03.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Կարող ա արանքը մի տեղ կետ կա, ասենք 311 հոդվածի առաջի կետով  :Dntknw:

----------

Jarre (08.03.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> Կարող ա արանքը մի տեղ կետ կա, ասենք 311 հոդվածի առաջի կետով


Չէ, ոնց հասկացա ընդամենը մի հատ մեկ ա ավել գրվել :Think:

----------


## My World My Space

> Չէ, ոնց հասկացա ընդամենը մի հատ մեկ ա ավել գրվել


Ու սաղի մոտ հետաքրքիր կերպով համընկել ա էդ մի հատ ավել մեկը.....  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (08.03.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> Ու սաղի մոտ հետաքրքիր կերպով համընկել ա էդ մի հատ ավել մեկը.....


Որ քոփի են անում, էդ ջանդամ, բայց որ առանց կարդալու են քոփի անում, էդ տխուր ա, իսկ եթե կարդալով են քոփի անում, ու սենց վրիպակը չեն շտկում, էդ արդեն ողբալի ա :LOL:  Իրավագիտությունից հեռու մարդն էլ պետքա որ նկատի, որ մենակ քր. օր.-ը դժվար թե 3000 հատ հոդված ունենա :Scare:

----------

Jarre (08.03.2011), Lianik (23.02.2011), My World My Space (23.02.2011), Tig (24.02.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

> Որ քոփի են անում, էդ ջանդամ, բայց որ առանց կարդալու են քոփի անում, էդ տխուր ա, իսկ եթե կարդալով են քոփի անում, ու սենց վրիպակը չեն շտկում, էդ արդեն ողբալի ա Իրավագիտությունից հեռու մարդն էլ պետքա որ նկատի, որ մենակ քր. օր.-ը դժվար թե 3000 հատ հոդված ունենա



Ամենածավալունը Քաղաքացիական օրենսգիրքն ա, էն էլ իտավո 1293 հոդված ա.....
էս գրող լրագրողներն էլ կամ բութ են կամ անուշադիր կամ ալարկոտ, կամ բոլորը միասին.....

----------

Kuk (23.02.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> Ամենածավալունը Քաղաքացիական օրենսգիրքն ա, էն էլ իտավո 1293 հոդված ա.....
> էս գրող լրագրողներն էլ կամ բութ են կամ անուշադիր կամ ալարկոտ, կամ բոլորը միասին.....


Տո քաղաքացիականն էլ, վարչականն էլ, աշխատանքայինն էլ, սաղ գումարենք քրեականին, էլի 3000 չի դզվելու :LOL:

----------

My World My Space (23.02.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Էջմիածնի թիվ 2 դպրոցի տնօրենի դեմ քրեական գործ է հարուցվել*
13:40 • 24.02.11

Արմավիրի մարզի դատախազի ցուցումով ՀՀ ոստիկանության ՔԳՎ Արմավիրի մարզի քննչական բաժնում հարուցվել է քրեական գործ` Էջմիածին քաղաքի թիվ 2 ավագ դպրոցի տնօրենի կողմից պաշտոնեական լիազորություններն անցնելու դեպքի առթիվ: Այս մասին հայտնում են Գլխավոր դատախազությունից։

Մասնավորապես` «168 ժամ» օրաթերթի` 2011թ. փետրվարի 15-16-ի համարում հրապարակվել է հոդված «Դպրոցի տնօրենն ինձ հայհոյել է» վերնագրով: Ըստ այդ հոդվածի` Արմավիրի մարզի Էջմիածին քաղաքի թիվ 2-րդ ավագ դպրոցի 10-րդ դասարանի նախկին աշակերտ Ա. Հարությունյանը 2010թ. դեկտեմբերից ենթարկվել է դպրոցի տնօրենի` Ս. Նազարյանի որդու և վերջինիս ընկերախմբի հետապնդումներին, իսկ 2011թ. հունվարի 31-ին` ծեծի ենթարկվել: Հաջորդ օրը դպրոցի տնօրենը Ա. Հարությունյանին դասարանի բոլոր աշակերտների ներկայությամբ հայհոյել է, ծեծի ենթարկել և եղունգներով ճանկռել նրան` այնուհետև նրան պարտադրելով տեղափոխվել այլ դպրոց, իսկ նրա տատին` Բ. Եղիազարյանին, ով նաև հիշյալ դպրոցում աշխատում է որպես պատմության ուսուցչուհի, մանկխորհրդի նիստում հայտարարել է խիստ նկատողություն:

Վերոհիշյալ հրապարակման կապակցությամբ 2011թ. փետրվարի 15-ին Արմավիրի մարզի դատախազի ցուցումով ՀՀ ոստիկանության ՔԳՎ Արմավիրի քննչական բաժնում նախապատրաստվել են նյութեր: Նյութերի ուսումնասիրության արդյունքում ՀՀ ոստիկանության ՔԳՎ Վաղարշապատի քննչական բաժանմունքում հարուցվել է քրեական գործ` ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 309-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասով:

Արմավիրի մարզի դատախազի հանձնարարությամբ նախաքննության օբյեկտիվության, բազմակողմանիության և լրիվության ապահովման նպատակով նախաքննական մարմինը ստուգման ենթակա է դարձրել նաև սույն քրեական գործի վերաբերյալ մամուլի հրապարակումները:

Հիշեցնենք, որ կրթության և գիտության նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանը հրաման էր ստորագրել Էջմիածին քաղաքի թիվ 2 ավագ դպրոցի տնօրեն Սուսաննա Նազարյանի նկատմամբ կարգապահական տույժ` «խիստ նկատողություն» կիրառելու վերաբերյալ:

Tert.am

----------

davidus (24.02.2011), Lianik (24.02.2011), My World My Space (24.02.2011), Smokie (25.02.2011), Հայուհի (24.02.2011)

----------


## Smokie

*Այվազովսկու նկարը կվերադառնա Երևան* 

21 տարի անց Այվազովսկու «Փոթորիկ ժայռոտ ափերին» գողացված նկարը մի քանի շաբաթից կլինի Երևանում: Այս մասին «Առաջին լրատվականին» տված հարցազրույցում ասաց արվեստաբան, Այվազովսկու մասին գրքերի հեղինակ Շահեն Խաչատրյանը: 

1996թ. Հայաստանի «ԱՕՔՍ»-ի ցուցասրահից Այվազովսկու նկարը գողացվել էր: Արվեստաբանի հաղորդմամբ, նկարը գտնվելուց հետո տեղափոխվել և այժմ գնտվում է Մոսկվայի քննչական վարչությունում: 

Շահեն Խաչատրյանը պատմեց, որ ինքն անձամբ է գնացել Մոսկվա և ներկայացրել անհրաժեշտ փաստերը նկարի գողացման մասին, որից հետո հաստատվել է, որ նկարը գողացված է: 

Արվեստաբանը նշեց, որ նկարը շատ քիչ է վնասվել. գողանալու ժամանակ այն դանակով կտրել էին և առանց շրջանակի տարել սրահից: 

«Մոսկվայում նկարի վաճառքը որոշվել էր սկսել 600 հազար դոլարից, բայց գինը կարող էր հասնել անգամ մեկ միլիոնի»,- նշեց արվեստաբանը: 

1875թ. ստեղծված կտավը մի քանի շաբաթ հետո կբերվի Հայաստան:



Աղբյուրը

----------

Gayl (01.03.2011), Lusina (03.03.2011), Moonwalker (01.03.2011), Valentina (01.03.2011)

----------


## Smokie

> *Հրդեհ Վանաձորում*
> 
> Վանաձորի Չերկասի փողոցի 2 շենքի 5-րդ բնակարանում բռնկված հրդեհից զոհվել են երկու և չորս տարեկան երեխաներ։ 
> 
> Այս պահին դեպքի վայրում աշխատում են հրշեջներն ու Լոռու քննչական բաժնի աշխատակիցները։ 
> 
> «Առաջին լրատվականի» թղթակիցը նույնպես դեպքի վայրում է, մանրամասները` ավելի ուշ։


Աղբյուրը

4 տարեկան աղջիկ, 2 տարեկան տղա: :Sad:  Տանը մենակ էին, ասում են, որ մայրը հաճախ էր իրանց գիշերով տանը մենակ թողնում, դուռը բանալիով փակում ու գնաւմ: Երբ հարեւանները նկատել են հրդեհը, բայց արդեն ուշ էր: :Sad:  :Sad:

----------

Lianik (03.03.2011)

----------


## Lianik

> Աղբյուրը
> 
> 4 տարեկան աղջիկ, 2 տարեկան տղա: Տանը մենակ էին, ասում են, որ մայրը հաճախ էր իրանց գիշերով տանը մենակ թողնում, դուռը բանալիով փակում ու գնաւմ: Երբ հարեւանները նկատել են հրդեհը, բայց արդեն ուշ էր:


փոքրիկները մահացել են ոչ թե բուն հրդհից (մարմնի վրա ոչ մի վնասված տեղ), այլ ծխահարությունից... մեկ էլ միգուցե մարդկային անտարբերությունից....  :Sad: ((

հ.գ. հարևանները վախեցել են դուռը կոտրել...................................

----------


## Lianik

Նախօրեին`մարտի 2-ին, Ադրբեջանի մայրաքաղաք Բաքվում տեղի է ունեցել կոմպոզիտոր Իգոր Կրուտոյի ստեղծագործական երեկոն, որին մասնակցել են Ալեքսանդր Սերովը, Լայմա Վայկուլեն, Իրինա Ալեգրովան, Կրիստինա Օրբակայտեն, Ֆիլիպ Կիրկորովը, Վալերի Լեոնտևը, Լարա Ֆաբիանը:

Ինչպես հաղորդում են ադրբեջանական ԶԼՄ-ները, ամենաբուռն ողջույններով և ամենամեծ քանակությամբ ծաղիկներով է ուղեկցվել Ֆիլիպ Կիրկորովի ելույթը, ով առաջին անգամ էր հանդես գալիս Բաքվում: Մինչ համերգը ադրբեջանական «Ղարաբաղի ազատագրման կազմակերպությունը» պահանջում էր արգելել Կիրկորովին և Ալեգրովային երկիր մուտք գործել իրենց երկիր հայկական արմատներ ունենալու պատճառով:

«Հավատս չի գալիս, վերջապես ես Բաքվում եմ: Սա ինձ համար պատմական օր է: Քաղաքում զբոսնելիս ես ապշում էի մարդկանց հյուրընկալությունից: Անցորդները ժպտում էին ինձ, ավտոբուսներից մարդիկ ձեռքերն էին թափահարում, հրավիրում էին խանութներ: Շնորհակալ եմ Իգոր Կրուտոյից, որ ինձ հնարավորություն  ընձեռեց Բաքվում ելույթ ունենալ: Ես երազում եմ Բաքվում մեծ համերգային ծրագրով հանդես գալու մասին»,- համերգի ժամանակ նշել է Կիրկորովը: Բեմից հեռանալիս Կիրկորովը բացականչել է «Բաքու, ես հրաժեշտ չեմ տալիս քեզ»:

Բաքվում ապրած Իրինա Ալեգրովան սահմանափակվել է ընդամենը Իգոր Կրուտոյին գովերգելով: Միաժամանակ, հանդիսատեսը նրան ծաղկեփնջերով է ողողել:
03.03.2011 16:01 epress.am

----------

Jarre (08.03.2011)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Գերմանացի մաթեմատիկոս Յոակիմ Ռիտցեյգը (Joachim Rittsteig) տարիներ շարունակ ուսումնասիրելով "Դրեզդենյան Կոդեքսը", հայտնաբերել է Մայաների անհետացած գանձը: "Դրեզդենյան Կոդեքսը" Մայաներց մնացած ամենամեծ "գիրքն" է: Մոտ երեքուկես մետր երկարության, յոթանասունից ավելի էջից կազմված այս հիերոգլիֆների ուսումնասիրության ժամանակ, Ռիտցեյգը "կարդում" է Մ.Թ.Ա. 666 թվականի Հոկտեմբերի 30-ին երկրաշարժի պատճառով ջրասույզ եղած Մայաների մայրաքաղաքի և այնտեղ պահվող "գրադարանի" մասին: "Գրադարանը" կազմված է 2156 ոսկյա տախտակներից, որոնց վրա գրված են Մայաների "օրենքները": Մայրաքաղաքը անվանված է…  *Ատլան*
Կոդեքսը նկարվել է տասներեքերրորդ դարում մայա քրմերի կողմից, նրանց մշակույթից մնացած ամենածավալուն ինֆորմացիան է: Առավել հայտնի է իր ճշգրիտ օրացույցով և դրա հետ կապված "արմագեդոնյան" աժիոտաժով: Բանն այն է, որ այս օրացույցն ավարտվում է 2012 Դեկտեմբերի 21-ին: Եվ սա առիթ է տվել որոշ "մարգարեների" ասելու, որ այդ օրն աշխարհի վեջին օրն է (կամ վերջի սկզբի օրը):
Գվատեմալայի Իզաբալ լճի հատակը ռադարներով ուսումնասիրելուց հետո, համոզվել են, որ իրոք բնակավայր կա ջրի տակ, որի ամրոցի մեջ երևում է նաև "գրադարանը": Գիտնականը վստահ է, որ գիտի գանձի տեղը 10 սմ-ի ճշտությամբ: Գտնվելիք ոսկին միայն գնահատված է մոտ 290 դոլար, իսկ թե ինչ գիտական արժեք կլինի՝ դժվար է ասել… բա, որ պարզվի Ատլանտիդան են գտե՞լ, ու դա էլ լինի 21.12.2012 ին  :Smile: 

Կարդացի այստեղ. http://www.latindailyfinancialnews.c...guatemala.html

----------

Fansheta (09.06.2011), Freeman (05.03.2011), V!k (04.03.2011), Valentina (04.03.2011), Նարե (04.03.2011)

----------


## V!k

*Բժշկականի ռեկտոր Գոհար Քյալյանին եւ եւս մի քանի ռեկտորների ազատել են աշխատանքից*



> Հայաստանյան որոշ պետական բուհերի ռեկտորների հետ աշխատանքային պայմանագրերը լուծվել են:
> 
> Ինչպես NEWS.am-ը տեղեկանում է ԿԳՆ-ից, Հայաստանի ԿԳ նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանի համապատասխան հրամաններով մարտի 9-ից տվյալ պետական ոչ առեւտրային կազմակերպությունների ռեկտորների պաշտոնակատարներ են նշանակվել.
> 
> «Երեւանի պետական տնտեսագիտական համալսարան»- Կորյուն Աթոյանը,
> 
> «Երեւանի Մ. Հերացու անվան պետական բժշկական համալսարան»- Դերենիկ Դումանյանը,
> 
> «Երեւանի թատրոնի եւ կինոյի պետական ինստիտուտ»- Արմեն Մազմանյանը,
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Նյուզ.ամ

----------

Kuk (09.03.2011)

----------


## aerosmith

բա ճարտարագիտականինը ու՞ր ա  :Sad:

----------


## V!k

> բա ճարտարագիտականինը ու՞ր ա


դե ճարտարագիտականին էլ ու՞ր հանեին, մեկա մայիսին նոր ընտրություններ են սպասվում, ու Մարուխյանը էլ չի լինի :Smile:

----------


## V!k

> Սառա Քոնորն էլ խաբեց, չեկավ Հայաստան
>  աչքիս էլի հայավարի որոշել են գցեն Սառային, փողը քիչ տան, բայց դե ինքն էլ հո միամիտ չի, ջոգել ա 
> 
> 
> Նյուզ.ամ


ասել էին հիմա էլ մարտի 8-ին կգա, բայց էլի չեկավ :LOL: 




> Աշխարհահռչակ փոփ երգչուհի Սառա Քոնորը չի մասնակցի Կարեն Դեմիրճյանի անվան մարզահամերգային համալիրում մարտի 8-ին տեղի ունենալիք համերգին: Նման հայտարարություն է տարածել Live Legend Entertainement-ը։
> 
> Ընկերության ներկայացուցիչ Թին Կրուգը նշել է, որ հայաստանյան VH Music ընկերությունը, որն էլ կազմակերպել է համերգը, չի կատարել պայմանագրի կետերը եւ խախտել է ձեռք բերած պայմանավորվածությունները, ինչի պատճառով էլ Քոնորը Երևանում ելույթ չի ունենա:
> 
> Մեր բոլոր փորձերը՝ փաստի մանրամասները ճշտելու համար կապ հաստատել հայաստանյան այդ ընկերության հետ, անհաջողության մատնվեցին. VH Music-ի տնօրենը մեկ անջատում, մեկ չէր պատասխանում  հեռախոսազանգերին։
> 
> Նշենք, որ Սառա Քոնորի մասնակցությամբ փետրվարի 19-ին նախանշված համերգը մեկ անգամ արդեն հետաձգվել էր՝ տեղափոխվելով մարտի 8-ին։ VH Music-ի տնօրեն Վահե Հարությունյանը NEWS.am-ին ավելի վաղ հավաստիացրել էր, որ երկրորդ հետաձգում չի լինի, եւ որ պայմանագրի բոլոր կետերը ամբողջությամբ կատարված են։


Աղբյուր՝ Նյուզ.ամ

----------

Freeman (05.03.2011), VisTolog (05.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*



			
				ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆՈՒՄ ՄԱՅՐԵՐԻՆ ՕՐԵՆՔՈՎ ՊԱՐՏԱԴՐԵԼՈՒ ԵՆ ԿՐԾՔՈՎ ԿԵՐԱԿՐԵԼ
			
		

*



Հայաստանում առաջին անգամ օրենքով ամրագրում են, որ երեխան իրավունք ունի և պետք է կրծքով կերակրվի: Այդ դրույթն ամրագրված է առողջապահության կազմակերպիչների մշակած «Երեխաների կրծքով սնուցման խրախուսման և մանկական սննդի շրջանառության մասին» օրինագծով: Օրենքի նախագիծն այսօր լրագրողներին ներկայացնելիս ԱՆ աշխատակազմի ղեկավարի ժամանակավոր պաշտոնակատար Սուրեն Քրմոյանը տեղեկացրեց, որ այդպիսի նախագիծը մշակվել է առողջապահության ոլորտում իրականացվող բարեփոխումների շրջանակում և նկատեց, որ այն մշակելու համար առողջապահության նախարար Հարություն Քուշկյանը «քաղաքական մեծ կամք» է ցուցաբերել:

Երեխաներին կրծքով կերակրելը օրենքով սահմանելը, ըստ Քրմոյանի, նպատակ ունի կանխարգելել հիվանդությունները մեր երկրում: Ներկայացնելով օրենքի պահանջները, Քրմոյանն ասաց, որ բուժհիմնարկներում արգելվելու է մանկական կերերի գովազդը, կանոնակարգելու են, որ գործատուները ժամ հատկացնեն և հնարավորություն տան իրենց աշխատող կերակրող մայրերին կրծքով սնուցելու համար: «Հուսով ենք, որ ԱԺ-կառավարություն արդյունավետ համագործակցությունը թույլ կտա ընդունել այս օրինագիծը», -հավելեց Քրմոյանը:

ԱՆ մոր և մանկան առողջության պահպանման բաժնի պետ Կարինե Սարիբեկյանը վստահ է, որ այս օրինագծով առողջապահական ցուցանիշների հարցում առաջընթաց կարձանագրվի, քանի որ կրծքով կերակրված երեխաները յոթ անգամ ավելի քիչ են հիվանդանում: Ըստ մասնագետի, կրծքով կերակրելը ազատում է երեխաներին ինֆեկցիաներից, հոգեբանական տրավմաներից: Կրծքի կաթի մեջ, Սարիբեկյանի խոսքով, կան էնդորֆիններ, որոնք հանգստացնում են, զարգացնում ուղեղի աշխատանքը: Մայրերն էլ են օգտվում կրծքով կերակրելուց. նվազեցնում է շաքարային դիաբետի, աթերոսկլերոզի ռիսկերը:

http://dentalcity.do.am/news/2011-02-26-326

----------

Freeman (06.03.2011), Gayl (06.03.2011), Moonwalker (13.03.2011), Դատարկություն (06.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (06.03.2011)

----------


## Norton

*Գիշերային ակումբներ այցելող հայ քահանային կարգալույծ են հռչակել*



> Գիշերային ակումբում ծեծի ենթարկված Բուլղարիայի Վառնա քաղաքի Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու սպասավոր տեր Սարգիս քահանա Հովհաննիսյանն այսօր` մարտի 5-ին, կարգալույծ է հռչակվել Գարեգին Բ կաթողիկոսի կողմից «անհարիր պահվածքի համար»: Այժմ նա կդասվի կդասվի աշխարհականների շարքը և կկոչվի ավազանի անունով Արթուր Հովհաննիսյան, հայտնում են Մայր Աթոռ Ս. Էջմիածնի մամուլի դիվանից:
> Հիշեցնենք, որ ավելի վաղ տեր մամուլի դիվանի խոսնակ Վահրամը Epress.am-ի հետ զրույցում ասել էր, որ տեր Սարգիս քահանա Հովհաննիսյանին Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածինը հրավիրել է զրույցի, սակայն վերջինս չէր ներկայացել, քանի որ ապաքինման մեջ է:
> Հիշեցնենք, որ 2010 թվականի հուլիսի 31-ի գիշերը տեր Սարգիս քահանա Հովհաննիսյանը հարձակման էր ենթարկվել  հայտնի Զլատի պյասցի հանգստավայրի «Արոգանս» գիշերային ակումբում: Զուգարան գնալու ճանապարհին նրա վրա մի քանի մարդ էր հարձակվել և հարվածներ հասցրել գլխին: Վնասվել էր քահանայի աջ աչքը: Տեղի հիվանդանոցներից մեկում նրան շտապ վիրահատել էին, երկար ժամանակ վտանգ կար, որ եկեղեցականը կարող էր կույր մնալ:
> Ոստիկանության ներկայացուցչի հետ զրույցում քահանան ասել էր, որ ինքը Ռուսաստանից եկած ընկերոջ հետ էր այցելել ակումբ, որտեղ իրենք ընդամենը «2 հատ հիսուն վիսկի էին խմել»:
> Բուլղարիայի հայ համայնքում լուրեր են շրջանառվում, որ քահանան ներգրավված է նաև թմրանյութերի բիզնեսի մեջ:
> Ինչպես ավելի վաղ Epress.am-ին հայտնել էին բուլղարահայերը, խոսակցություններ կան, որ ամուսնալուծվելուց հետո նա բնակվում է իր ընկերուհու հետ, և հայերը չեն ցանկանում, որպեսզի այդ քահանան իրենց քարոզի:
> Ավելի վաղ Epress.am-ը զրուցել էր նաև տեր Սարգսի արդեն նախկին կնոջ` Վիկտորիայի հետ, ով մի քանի մանրամասն էր ներկայացրել իր և ամուսնու համատեղ կյանքից:
> «Ամուսնության առաջին 2 տարին էդպես չէր, հետո սկսեց խմել, ծեծել: Սկզբում մտածում էի` չեմ կարող բարձրաձայնել այդ մասին, որովհետև բաժանվելու դեպքում գնալու տեղ չունեի. ծնողներս հասարակ մարդիկ են, Բուլղարիայում էին ապրում առանց անձնագրի, իսկ ամուսինս վախեցնում էր, թե միլիցայության միջոցով նրանց հետ կուղարկի Հայաստան: Հետո, երբ երեխա ունեցանք, Սարգիսը շարունակում էր ծեծն ու հարբած տուն վերադառնալ: Երեխայի ծնունդից հետո էլ, երբ ասում էի` կբաժանվեմ, ասում էր` երեխային կխլի ինձնից, ասում էր` «եթե պատրաստ ես երեխային երբեք չտեսնես, դռները բաց են, բաժանվի»: Ու ես երեխայի պատճառով մնացի իր մոտ»,- պատմել էր Վիկտորիան:
> Նշենք, որ 6-ամյա տղայի խնամակալության համար այժմ տեր Սարգիսը Բուլղարիայի դատարան հայց է ներկայացրել:
> http://www.epress.am

----------

Ariadna (12.03.2011), Freeman (07.03.2011), Gayl (06.03.2011), Jarre (06.03.2011), Lianik (06.03.2011), Moonwalker (06.03.2011), Valentina (06.03.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Միացյալ Նահանգներում  հրապարակվել է նախկինում գաղտնի պահվող տեսանյութ, որ կատարվել է 2001-ի սեպտեմբերի 11-ին, Նյու Յորքի Երկվորյակ աշտարակների` Համաշխարհային առևտրային կենտրոնի  ահաբեկչության վայրում:

Աշխարհում ամենամեծ ահաբեկչության հետևանքներն արձանագրվել են ոստիկանության ուղղաթիռից, որ պտտվում էր երկնաքերի կողքով` փորձելով օգնել տանիքում գտնվող մարդկանց:

Սակայն ոստիկաններին չի հաջողվել  փրկել որևէ մեկին. իրենք` ոստիկաններն են  հազիվ  փրկվել վտանգավոր գոտուց:

Հենց այս տեսանյութն է  օգտագործվել հետաքննության ընթացքում իբրև հիմք: Երկուշաբթի այն հայտնվել է համացանցի մի քանի կայքերում, սակայն  պատասխանատուները չեն կարողանում ճշտել, թե ում ձեռքի գործն է նախկինում գաղտնի նյութի հրապարակումը:

Ոստիկանական ուղղաթիռը միակն  էր, որին թույլատրվել էր  մոտենալ ահաբեկչության դեպքի վայր օդից:

աղբյուր

----------


## Lianik

հրաաաաաաաշք  :Love: 



> Ավստրիական Քեյթ Օտտ ում 27 շաբաթական հղի կնոջ մոտ սկսվել են ծննդաբերական ցավերը: Դժվար ծննդաբերությունից հետո կինը լույս աշխարհ է բերել զույգ երեխա` մեկ տղա և մեկ աղջիկ:  Տղայի մոտ նկատվել են խնդիրներ և բժիշկները մոտ կես ժամ ամեն ինչ արել են, որպեսզի երեխան շնչի, սակայն` ապարդյուն:  Այն բանից հետո, երբ տեղեկացրելեն երեխայի մորը, մայրը վերցրել են անշունչ երեխային իր գիրկը և մոտ 2 ժամ գուրգուրել ու քնքշանքի խոսքեր է ասել փոքրիկին:  Բոլորի համար անսպասելի կերպով հանկարծ մանկիկը սկսել է կյանքի նշաններ ցույց տալ, իսկ ևս որոշ ժամանակ անց` մատիկներով բռնել է մոր մատը: Հավաքված բժիշկները միայն կրկնել են «չենք հավատում» արտահայտությունը: Այս մասին գրում է The Daily Mail ը:
> 
> neonews.am

----------

Ariadna (11.03.2011), CactuSoul (11.03.2011), murmushka (11.03.2011), Skeptic (11.03.2011), Smokie (11.03.2011), Sophie (11.03.2011), V!k (11.03.2011), VisTolog (11.03.2011), Yevuk (12.03.2011), Հայուհի (23.03.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Գեղեցիկ պատմություն ա, բայց աղբյուրը խիստ կասկածելի ա: neonews-ը հաճախ ա ապատեղեկատվություն տարածում, իրանց նշած աղբյուրն էլ հավանաբար իրանց նման մի բան ա:

----------

Ariadna (12.03.2011), Chuk (11.03.2011), Jarre (14.03.2011), Skeptic (11.03.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Օձը կծել է սիլիկոնե կուրծքը և սատկել
*



Իսրայելցի աստղ Օրիտ Ֆոքսի մասնակցությամբ ֆոտոսեսիայի ժամանակ օձը կծել է աստղի կուրծքը: Ինչպես հաղորդում է MIGNews.com կայքը, Օրիտ Ֆոքսին բան չի պատահել, սակայն օձը սատկել է, քանի որ թունավորվել է աստղի արհեստական կրծքից` սիլիկոնից:

Միջադեպը տեղի է ունեցել Թել-Ավիվում, երբ նա փորձել է համբուրել օձին: Ոչ թունավոր օձի հարձակումը աստղի վրա խուճապի է մատնել նրա վարժեցնողին, երբ նա տեսել է, թե ինչպես է նա կծում Ֆոքսի կուրծքը: Աստղին անմիջապես տեղափոխել են հիվանդանոց: Այստեղ պարզվել է, որ նրան ոչ մի վտանգ չի սպառնում: Սակայն խեղճ օձը սատկել է: 

http://1in.am/arm/more_entertainment_12613.html

 :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (12.03.2011), CactuSoul (11.03.2011), Chuk (12.03.2011), Jarre (11.03.2011), Lianik (11.03.2011), Life (11.03.2011), Lusina (14.03.2011), Moonwalker (11.03.2011), Norton (11.03.2011), Skeptic (11.03.2011), Tig (12.03.2011), Ungrateful (12.03.2011), Valentina (11.03.2011), VisTolog (11.03.2011), Գեա (11.03.2011), Հայկօ (12.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.03.2011), ՆանՍ (12.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (11.03.2011)

----------


## Նարե

*Իննսունամյա Ռեջինա Բրեդտի խորհուրդները*

«Ես մի անգամ գրի առա այն քառասունհինգ դասերը, որ կյանքը տվեց ինձ: Եվ այն դարձավ ամենապահանջված հոդվածը, որ երբեւէ գրել եմ: Ահա այն: Կյանքն արդար չէ, բայց միեւնույն է՝ հիասքանչ է: 

Կասկածելիս պարզապես կատարիր հաջորդ փոքր քայլը: Կյանքը չափազանց կարճ է ինչ-որ մեկին ատելու վրա այն վատնելու համար: Աշխատանքդ հոգ չի տանի քո մասին, երբ հիվանդանաս, իսկ ընկերներն ու հարազատները կխնամեն: Մի մոռացիր նրանց: Ամեն ամիս վճարիր  հարկերդ: Պարտադիր չէ, որ վեճում հաղթող լինես: Սովորիր լուռ չհամաձայնվել: Լաց եղիր մի ուրիշի ներկայությամբ: Դա ավելի արագ է ապաքինում, քան մենակ արտասվելը: Ոչինչ, եթե զայրանում ես Աստծո վրա: Նա սովոր է դրան: Գումար ետ գցիր՝ ծերության համար առաջին աշխատավարձիցդ սկսած:

Երբ խոսքը շոկոլադի մասին է, դիմադրելն անօգուտ է: Հաշտվիր անցյալիդ հետ, որպեսզի այն չփչացնի ներկադ: Ոչինչ, թող երեխաներդ տեսնեն քեզ լաց լինելիս: Քո կյանքը մի համեմատիր ուրիշների կյանքի հետ: Դու պատկերացում չունես, թե ինչպիսին է նրանցը: Եթե ինչ-որ հարաբերություն պետք է գաղտնի մնա, մասնակից մի եղիր դրան: Ամեն բան կարող է փոխվել մի ակնթարթում, բայց մի մտահոգվիր, որովհետեւ Աստված երբեք աչքերը չի թարթում: Խորը շունչ քաշիր. այն հանգստացնում է: Ազատվիր այն ամենից, ինչն օգտակար, գեղեցիկ կամ հաճելի չէ: Այն ամենը, ինչ  չի սպանում, ուժեղացնում է:Երբեք ուշ չէ երջանիկ մանկություն ապրելու համար:

Սակայն երկրորդը միայն քեզնից է կախված: Երբ խոսքը նրա մասին է, ինչը դու սիրում ես, մի ընդունիր «ոչ»-ը իբրեւ պատասխան: Վառիր մոմերը, փռիր գեղեցիկ սավանները, հագիր հոյակապ ներքնազգեստդ: Մի սպասիր առիթի: Առիթն այսօր է: Պատրաստվիր, ապա հանձնվիր հոսանքին: Եղիր անսովոր: Մի սպասիր, որ ծերանաս, հետո վարդագույն հագնես:  Սեքսի ժամանակ ամենակարեւոր օրգանն  ուղեղն է: Միայն դու ես պատասխանատու քո իսկ երջանկության համար: Ամեն «աղետի» ժամանակ հարց տուր քեզ` արդյոք հինգ տարի հետո նույն բանը որեւէ նշանակություն կունենա՞: Միշտ ընտրիր կյանքը: Ներիր բոլորին եւ ամեն ինչ: Քո գործը չէ, թե մարդիկ ինչ են մտածում քո մասին: Ժամանակը գրեթե ամեն բան բուժում է: Միայն թե նրան ժամանակ տուր: Որքան էլ իրավիճակը վատ կամ լավ լինի, այն փոխվելու է: Այդքան լուրջ մի վերաբերվիր ինքդ քեզ: Ուրիշ ոչ ոք այդպես չի վերաբերվում քեզ:

Հավատա հրաշքներին: Աստված սիրում է քեզ ոչ թե նրա համար, թե դու ինչ ես անում կամ ով ես, այլ՝ որովհետեւ ինքն այնպիսին է, որ չի կարող չսիրել: Մի վերստուգիր կյանքը: Դուրս արի ասպարեզ եւ կյանքից առավելագույն հաճույք ստացիր: Ծերանալն ավելի լավ է, քան երիտասարդ մեռնելը: Քո երեխաները միայն մեկ մանկություն ունեն: Միակ բանը, որ կարեւորում ես վերջում, այն է, որ սիրել ես: Ամեն օր տնից դուրս եկ: Կարեւոր չէ, թե ինչպես ես զգում, վեր կաց, հագնվիր ու դուրս եկ: Հրաշքներն ամենուր են:

Եթե մենք բոլորս մեր խնդիրները մի կույտի մեջ հավաքեինք, կտեսնեինք ուրիշներինը ու մերը ետ կվերցնեինք: Նախանձը ժամանակի կորուստ է: Դու արդեն ունես այն ամենը, ինչի կարիքն ունես: Լավագույնը դեռ առջեւում է:Մի պայքարիր: Զիջիր: Կյանքը ժապավենով կապված չէ, բայց միեւնույն է, այն նվեր է»:

Նյութը՝  hraparak.am

----------

CactuSoul (11.03.2011), erexa (12.03.2011), ministr (12.03.2011), Moonwalker (12.03.2011), VisTolog (12.03.2011), Yevuk (12.03.2011), Դեկադա (12.03.2011), Մանուլ (12.03.2011), ՆանՍ (12.03.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Մարտի 19-ին Լուսինը կմոտենա Երկրին *356,6 հզ. կիլոմետրով*
> 08:09 • 11.03.11
> 
> Հաջորդ շաբաթ՝ մարտի 19-ին, Լուսինը կմոտենա Երկրին *356,6 հզ. կիլոմետրով,* հենց այդ օրն էլ լիալուսին կլինի. որոշ ԶԼՄ-ներ այդ երևույթն արդեն գնահատել են որպես սուպերլուսին։
> 
> Մոսկվայի պետական համալսարանի Շտերնբերգի անվան Աստղագիտության ինստիտուտի աշխատակից Վլադիմիր Սուրդինի խոսքերով՝ այդ օրը Լուսնի ազդեցությունը Երկրի վրա կլինի ավելի ուժեղ, քան սովորաբար, սակայն աղետալի իրադարձություների պետք չէ սպասել։
> 
> Ինչպես հաղորդում են որոշ ԶԼՄ-ներ, այդ երևույթը 2011թ. մարտի 19-ին երկրի վրա կառաջացնի երկրաշարժեր, ցունամի, հրաբխային ակտիվություն և այլ կատակլիզմներ։
> 
> ...


*Աղբյուր*

Ինչքան ուզում եմ պատկերացնել էսքան մոտենալու պահը, չի ստացվում  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Բայց սիրուն համարյա բախում կլիներ  :Hands Up: 

Հ. Գ. Աչքիս սա Բլթագրքում պիտի դնեի...

----------

Ձայնալար (14.03.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Մոռացել են նշել, որ այդքան մոտ լուսինը մեզ է գտնվել մեկ էլ 1992 թվականին: Դրանից մի քիչ ավելի մեծ հեռավորության վրա մեկ էլ գտնվելա 1955 ու 1974 թվականներին:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Մոռացել են նշել, որ այդքան մոտ լուսինը մեզ է գտնվել մեկ էլ 1992 թվականին: Դրանից մի քիչ ավելի մեծ հեռավորության վրա մեկ էլ գտնվելա 1955 ու 1974 թվականներին:


Վիստ, հլը ուշադիր նայի թվերին։ Դու պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես՝ ինչ կլինի, եթե Լուսինը Երկրին մոտենա 356.600 կիլոմետր*ով*  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (14.03.2011), Rammstein (26.03.2011), Հայկօ (14.03.2011), Ձայնալար (14.03.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մոռացել են նշել, որ այդքան մոտ լուսինը մեզ է գտնվել մեկ էլ 1992 թվականին: Դրանից մի քիչ ավելի մեծ հեռավորության վրա մեկ էլ գտնվելա 1955 ու 1974 թվականներին:


Մոռացել ես նաև նշել, որ նման հեռավորության վրա կգտնվի մեկ էլ 2012թ-ին  ::}:

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստ, հլը ուշադիր նայի թվերին։ Դու պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես՝ ինչ կլինի, եթե Լուսին Երկրին մոտենա 356.600 կիլոմետր*ով*


 :LOL:  21000կմ-ա մոտենալու:




> Մոռացել ես նաև նշել, որ նման հեռավորության վրա կգտնվի մեկ էլ 2012թ-ին


Տենց բան չի լինելու: :Tongue:

----------


## V!k

ահա թե ինչ վատ հետևանքների կարող են հանգեցնել հեռուստատեսությամբ ցուցադրվող գովազդները :Angry2: 



> *«Ապա»-ն` ԱՊՊԱ*
> 
> Մեր տեղեկություններով, երեւանյան դպրոցներից մեկում աշակերտները թելադրություն գրելու ժամանակ «ապա» բառը գրել են երկու «պ»-ով: Սա, փաստորեն, հետեւանքն է այն բանի, որ ավտոտրանսպորտային միջոցների օգտագործումից բխող պարտադիր ապահովագրությունը` ԱՊՊԱ-ն, դարձել է մեր առօրյայի անբաժանելի մի մասնիկը, երբ ամեն օր հեռուստաեթերից ու փողոցում երեխաները միայն դա են լսում` ԱՊՊԱ:


Աղբյուր՝ Հայկական Ժամանակ

----------

Jarre (21.03.2011), Rammstein (26.03.2011), Smokie (21.03.2011), Valentina (23.03.2011), Ձայնալար (21.03.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> *ՄԱՀԱՑԵԼ Է ԷԼԻԶԱԲԵԹ ԹԵՅԼՈՐԸ*
> 
> Մարտի 23-ին, 79 տարեկան հասակում մահացել է հոլիվուդյան հանրահայտ դերասանուհի Էլիզաբեթ Թեյլորը: Թեյլորը սրտի անբավարարության հետ կապված խնդիրների պատճառով նախորդ ամիս հոսպիտալացվել էր, իսկ հետո նորից տուն վերադարձել: Դերասանուհին մահացել է քնած ժամանակ:
> 
> Թեյլորի մասնակցության ֆիլմերը հայտնի են հայաստանցի հանդիսատեսին, իսկ նրա դերասանական գլուխգործոցներից մեկը թերեւս Կլեոպատրայի կերպարի մարմնավորումն էր համանուն ֆիլմում:


Լրագիր

----------

Moonwalker (26.03.2011), Terminator (24.03.2011), Valentina (23.03.2011), VisTolog (23.03.2011), Հայուհի (23.03.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ափսոս, շատ էի սիրում իրեն  :Sad: 

Իր սերնդի ամենատաղանդավոր դերասանուհիներից մեկն էր...

----------

Jarre (24.03.2011)

----------


## Հայուհի

Պուտինը Բեռլուսկոնիի համբավից ա վախենում, լրագրողների վրա մարդ-մուրդ ա ուղարկում :Angry2:  




> Լրագրող Սերգեյ Տոպոլին ծեծի են ենթարկել Մոսկվայի կենտրոնում իր բնակարանի առջեւ: Այդ մասին «Ինտերֆաքսին» հայտնել են իրավապահ մարմիններից:
> 
> Ըստ աղբյուրի` մարտի 23-ին ոստիկանությունը տեղեկացել է ոչ վաղ անցյալում հայտնի լրագրող, 55-ամյա Սերգեյ Տոպոլի հոսպիտալացման մասին: Նախնական տվյալներով, երկու տղամարդ հարձակվել են Տոպոլի  վրա իր տան մերձակայքում: Լրագրողը գանգուղեղային վնասվածք եւ բազմաթիվ սալջարդեր է ստացել:
> 
> Ներկայումս քննվում է քրեական գործ հարուցելու մասին հարցը:
> 
> Նշենք, որ Տոպոլը աշխատել է բազմաթիվ հայտնի հրատարակություններում, ինչպիսիք են «Սեգոդնյան», «Կոմերսանտը», «Իտոգին»: Տոպոլի վերջին աշխատավայրը եղել է «Մոսկովսկի կորեսպոնդենտ» թերթը: Հենց այդտեղ էլ հայտնվել էր Տոպոլի գրառումը «Վլադիմիր Պուտինն ամուսնանո՞ւմ է Ալինա Կաբաեւայի հետ» վերտառությամբ, որը մեծ սկանդալ էր հարուցել:


Աղբյուրը:

----------


## Ինչուիկ

> *ՊԱՅԹՅՈՒՆ ԷՐԵԲՈՒՆԻ ՀԻՎԱՆԴԱՆՈՑԻ ՄՈՏ*
> Երեւանի Էրեբունի վարչական շրջանի Տիտոգրադյան փողոցում` «Էրեբունի» բժշկական կենտրոնի դիմաց ժամը 22-ի սահմաններում, ըստ նախնական վարկածի, պայթյուն է տեղ ունեցել:
> 
> Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտնեց ֆոտոլրագրող գագիկ Շամշյանը, պայթյունի հետեւանքով վնասվել է թիվ 45 համարի 0342Տ համարանիշի «ԳԱԶԵԼ» մակնիշի երթուղային տաքսին: Վնասվել են մեքենայի ապակիները:
> 
> Պայթյունի հետեւանքով վնասվել է նաեւ հարեւանությամբ կայանված ՎԱԶ-2106 մակնիշի 25 ՏՕ 387 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենան, ՎԱԶ-21010 մակնիշի 330 ԼՏ 53 համարանիշի մեքենան եւ եւս մեկ ԳԱԶԵԼ մեքենա:
> 
> Դեպքի վայր են ժամանել ոստիկանության Էրեբունու բաժնի օպերատիվ խումբը` բաժնի Գրիգոր Գրիգորյանի գլխավորությամբ: Այստեղ են նաեւ Երեւանի ճանապարհային ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները` Երեւանի ՃՈ պետ Արսեն Արշակյանի եւ նրա տեղակալ Հայկազ Մաթեւոսյանի գլխավորությամբ, Հայաստանի արտակարգ իրավիճակների Հայաստանի փրկարար ծառայության փրկարար հատուկ ջոկատի աշխատակիցները` փրկարարան ծառայության օպերատիվ կառավարման վարչության պետ Արման Ցոլակյանի գլխավորությամբ: 
> 
> Քիչ առաջ դեպքի վայր ժամանեցին ոստիկանության Էրեբունու քննչական բաժնի քննիչները եւ տարածքի ԱԱԾ պետը` իր աշխատակիցների հետ, իսկ ոստիկանության փորձաքրեագիտական վարչության քրեագետները սկսեցին փորձագիտական աշխատանքներ իրականացնել: Բարեբախտաբար զոհեր եւ վիրավորներ չկան: Ոստիկանության էրեբունու բաժնում նյութեր են նախապատրաստվում:


Lragir.am

----------

Nadine (26.03.2011), Terminator (26.03.2011), VisTolog (26.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (26.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Պարզվել է Դավիթաշենի կամրջից նետված անձի ինքնությունը




Հայաստանի ոստիկանությունը պարզել է մարտի 25-ին Երեւանի Դավիթաշենի կամրջից նետվելու միջոցով ինքնասպան եղած անձի ինքնությունը:

Ինչպես NEWS.am-ին հայտնեց ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, մահացածը Շինարարների փողոցի բնակիչ , 45-ամյա Միքայել Յուրիի Ստեփանյանն է:

Ինչպես արդեն հայտնել է NEWS.am-ը, դեպքը տեղի էր ունեցել մարտի 25-ին, ժամը 10-ի սահմաններում: Երբ դեպքի վայր է ժամանել 1-03 ծառայությունը, կամրջից ցած նետված տղամարդն արդեն մահացած է եղել:

Դեպքի վայր էին ժամանել  ոստիկանության Արաբկիրի բաժնի օպերատիվ խումբը` Արաբկիրի ոստիկանապետ Արթուր Մեհրաբյանի գլխավորությամբ, նաեւ Հայաստանի ԱԻՆ ՀՀ փրկարար ծառայության փրկարար հատուկ ջոկատի աշխատակիցները:

Դեպքի վայրում քննչական աշխատանքները  ղեկավարել է ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Արաբկիրի քննչական բաժնի հատկապես կարեւորագույն գործերով ավագ քննիչ Կարեն Հակոբյանը: Ոստիկանության Արաբկիրի քննչական բաժնում պարզում են ինքնասպանության հանգամանքները: 




*http://news.am/arm/news/52985.html*

----------


## Kuk

լօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօօլ




> *Oxford բառարանում ներառվել է loooool արտահայտությունը*
> 
> 
>  Մարտ 26, 2011 | 04:11 
> Օքսֆորդյան Մեծ բառարանում (Oxford English Dictionary Online) ներառվել են OMG («Oh my God») եւ LOL («laughing out loud») արտահայտությունները, ինչպես նաեւ <3 խորհրդանշանը, որը փոխարինում է «սիրել» բային։
> 
> Բառարանում մտցված վերջին փոփոխություների մասին հաղորդվում է OED Online կայքում, հայտնում է Lenta.ru-ն։
> 
> Բառարանը կազմողների խոսքով, OMG («Օ, Աստված իմ») եւ LOL («բարձրաձայն ծիծաղում է») արտահայտությունները դուրս են եկել համաշխարհային ցացի սահմաններից եւ տարածվել են տպագիր պարբերականներում եւ գրավոր խոսքում։
> ...


news.am

----------

Chuk (28.03.2011), einnA (28.03.2011), Jarre (28.03.2011), Monk (29.03.2011), My World My Space (29.03.2011), Norton (28.03.2011), Rammstein (29.03.2011), Shah (28.03.2011), V!k (28.03.2011), Valentina (28.03.2011), VisTolog (28.03.2011), Ինչուիկ (30.03.2011), Հայկօ (28.03.2011), Ձայնալար (28.03.2011), Մանուլ (30.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (28.03.2011), Ուլուանա (28.03.2011)

----------


## V!k

ես էլի մնում եմ են եզրակացությանը, որ աշխարհի վերջի մասին բոլոր հայտարարությունները փող աշխատելու միջոց են… :LOL: 
ես մեկը լավ վռազ ա, 1 տարի 7 ամիս շուտ ա ուզում գնա ես աշխարհից :LOL: 



> *Աշխարհի վերջը կգա 2011 թվականի մայիսի 21-ի՞ն*
> 
> Աշխարհի վերջին մնացել է երկու ամսից էլ պակաս ժամանակ. այն կգա այս տարվա մայիսի 21-ին: Դրանում համոզված է կալիֆորնիացի քարոզիչ Հարոլդ Քեմփինգը, ով սպասում է Քրիստոսի երկրորդ գալստին, գրում է բրիտանական The Independent թերթը:
> 
> Այդ օրն, ըստ քարոզիչի կանխատեսումների, Երկրի բնակչության 2 տոկոսը «կհամբարձվի», իսկ մնացածները կհայտնվեն դժոխքում:
> 
> Նա պնդում է, որ աշխարհի վերջը կգա մայիսի 21-ին, որովհետեւ դա կլինի 722500-րդ օրը մ.թ. 33 թվականի ապրիլի 1-ից հաշված (այդ օրն, ըստ նրա, խաչել են Քրիստոսին):
> 
> Հոռետեսները նշում են, որ Քեմփինգն առաջին անգամ չէ, որ նմանատիպ կանխատեսումներ է անում: 1994-ի սեպտեմբերի 6-ին նրա հարյուրավոր ունկնդիրներ հավաքվել էին Կալիֆորնիայի Ալամիդեի սրահում եւ սպասում էին Քրիստոսի գալստին, բայց այդպես էլ սպասելով էին մնացել:


Աղբյուր՝ Նյուզ.ամ

----------

Terminator (29.03.2011), Հայուհի (29.03.2011)

----------


## Valentina

:LOL:  ասա որ մի բան հաստատ չգիտեք, ու՞ր եք ցավակցում:



> *Ջեկի Չանի մահվան լուրը սուտ էր. մինչդեռ նրա ընտանիքին արդեն ցավակցել էր Օբաման*
> 
> Twitter-ում Ջեկի Չանի հանկարծամահ լինելու մասին լուրը սուտ էր:
> 
> Համացանցային նմանատիպ հերթական խուլիգանության հեղինակը  եղել է Skiphopz  անունով բլորգերը, ով գրել էր, թե իբր  հայտնի դերասանը  հանկարծամահ է եղել սրտի կաթվածից։
> 
> Քիչ անց  լուրը սկսել են տպագրել մի քանի  միջազգային լրատվամիջոցներ։
> 
> Ավելի ուշ պարզվել է, որ Զեկի Չանը ողջ է, մինչդեռ  Twitter-ից օգտվող շատ հայտնի դեմքեր,այդ թվում`  Բարաք Օբաման ցավակցություն  էին հայտնել հայտնի դերասանի ընտանիքին։


աղբյուր

----------

einnA (29.03.2011), Gayl (29.03.2011), My World My Space (29.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Զվարճալի էր, բայց ես հաստատ չեմ հավատում, որ Օբաման միայն մեկ աղբյուրից օգտվելով ցավակցել է  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Զվարճալի էր, բայց ես հաստատ չեմ հավատում, որ Օբաման միայն մեկ աղբյուրից օգտվելով ցավակցել է


Աբեր, մեծ մարդ ա, եթե ցավակցել ա, ուրեմն մի բան գիտի: Արի սպասենք ու տեսնենք, թե ЦРУ-ն ոնց ու երբ ա ուղղելու իրենց նախագահի փոքրիկ սխալը : Ջեկի, մենք քեզ շատ էինք սիրում  :Cray: :

----------

davidus (29.03.2011), einnA (29.03.2011), Kita (30.03.2011), My World My Space (29.03.2011), Norton (29.03.2011), V!k (30.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (30.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (30.03.2011)

----------


## Հայուհի

Այսօր երեկոյան 76 տարեկան հասակում մահացել է ռուս հանրաճանաչ դերասանուհի և երգչուհի Լյուդմիլա Գուրչենկոն:




> Вечером в среду, 30 марта, в Москве на 76−м году жизни скончалась выдающаяся актриса театра и кино Людмила Гурченко. По словам супруга актрисы продюсера Сергея Сенина, она находилась дома. Неожиданно ей стало плохо. Врачи вызванной скорой помощи не смогли спасти жизнь Гурченко.
> Не так давно актриса перенесла сложную хирургическую операцию после перелома шейки бедра. Согласно предварительным данным, причиной смерти актрисы стали осложнения, вызванные операцией.
> По другой версии, Гурченко скончалась от сердечного приступа. «Вызывали к Людмиле Гурченко с подозрением на сердечный приступ. Приехала бригада, не смогла ее откачать», — сообщает РИА «Новости» со ссылкой на источник в медицинских кругах.
> Вероятнее всего, артистка будет похоронена в ближайший понедельник на Новодевичьем кладбище. Гражданская панихида, как ожидается, состоится в Доме кино на Васильевской улице.
> 
> Людмила Марковна Гурченко родилась 12 ноября 1935 года в Харькове (Украина). Она снялась более чем в 80−ти фильмах. Успех ей принесла роль в музыкальной комедии Эльдара Рязанова «Карнавальная ночь» (1956). В последствие режиссеры доверяли актрисе острохарактерные роли в фильмах «Соломенная шляпка», «Секс-сказка». Свой драматический талант Гурченко проявила в кинокартинах «Пять вечеров», «Полеты во сне и наяву», «Вокзал для двоих».
> Признание критиков и любовь зрителей заслужили работы артистки в фильмах «20 дней без войны», «Любимая женщина механика Гаврилова» (1982), «Вокзал для двоих» (1983), «Любовь и голуби» (1984). В 2000−е годы актриса сыграла в таких фильмах, как «Старые клячи» (2000), «Женское счастье» (2001), «Если завтра в поход…» (2004), «Карнавальная ночь-2, или Пятьдесят лет спустя» (2006).
> Гурченко не покидала и театральную сцену. Она играла в «Современнике» (спектакли «Без креста», «Голый король», «Вечно живые»), В Театре киноактера (постановка «Дурочка»), в Школе современной пьесы («А чой-то ты во фраке?») и многих других.
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր

Հ.Գ. Գուրչենկոն էլ մահացավ... Աշխարհի վերջը իրոք գալիս ա :Jpit:

----------

Gayl (30.03.2011), Smokie (01.04.2011), Ինչուիկ (30.03.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> *Ֆանատները մահացած ընկերոջը դագաղով բերել են վերջին ֆուտբոլային խաղին*
> 
> Կոլումբիացի ֆուտբոլային ֆանատները մահացած ընկերոջը բերել են ֆուտբոլային խաղին: Կոլումբիացի 17-ամյա Քրիստոֆեր Ժակոմը Cucuta deportivo ֆուտբոլային ակումբի ֆանատներից էր։
> 
> Ֆուտբոլային ընկերական խաղի ժամանակ նրան գնդակահարել էին: Պարզ չի, ցանկանո՞ւմ էր նա տեսնել վերջին խաղը, թե ոչ, սակայն ընկերները որոշել են իրենց մահացած ընկերոջը դագաղով բերել մարզադաշտ։ Մոտ 200- 300 մարդ դագաղը ձեռքներին մտել են մարզադաշտ: Լրատվության փոխանցմամբ, Քրիստոֆերը եղել է ամենաագրեսիվ Barra del Indio ակումբի ֆանատներից մեկը, հաղորդում է Vsecoment.com պորտալը:






Աղբյուրը՝ news.am

----------

Lusina (31.03.2011), Rammstein (31.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (31.03.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> *«Չորրորդ ինքնիշխանություն». Կճոյանը Վազգենի գլուխն է կորցրել*
> 
> Օրաթերթը գրում է, որ Եռաբլուրի Սուրբ Վարդանանց մատուռի գործերին որոշել է խառնվել Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու Արարատյան թեմը՝ նրա առաջնորդ Նավասար արքեպիսկոպոս Կճոյանի գլխավորությամբ:
> 
> …. Նավասարդ արքեպիսկոպոս Կճոյանի թեմականները հանել են մատուռի պատերին փակցված Մոնթեի, ազատամարտիկների և ԱՍԱԼԱ–ի զոհված տղաների լուսանկարները, որովհետև նրանք «սրբացված» չեն եկեղեցու կողմից։ Եվ չնայած զոհվածների մայրերին կճոյանականները խորհուրդ են տվել մատուռն իրենցը չհամարել և հաշտվել կատարվածի հետ, մայրերը որոշել են պայքարել Եռաբլուրի մատուռի համար և ամեն ինչ անել, որ այն վերադարձվի այն կարգավիճակին, ինչպես որ ստեղծվել է ի սկզբանե։
> 
> Արարատյան հայրապետական թեմի առաջնորդ, Առաջնորդական փոխանորդ Նավասարդ Կճոյանի մասին վերջին բացահայտումներից հետո մայրերը համոզվել են, որ մատուռը յուրացնելը Կճոյանի բիզնես–ծրագրերի մեջ է մտնում։ Մեզ հետ զրույցում մայրերը նկատեցին, որ շքեղասեր Կճոյանին նոր մեքենա է պետք, կամ հայ հանրությանը անհայտ սխրանքների դիմաց՝ վարչապետի նվիրած ատրճանակից բացի սիրտը այլ զենք է ուզել, և փողը որոշել է Վարդանանց մատուռից ստանալ….


Աղբյուր




> *Մի՞թե մեր հայրենիքում, մեր որդիների արյամբ սնված հողում փոքրիկ մատուռը շատ է մեզ համար
> *
> Արցախյան պատերազմում զոհված հերոսների մայրերը հանդես են եկել հայտարարությամբ, որում մասնավորապես ասվում է. «Մենք` Եռաբլուր Պանթեոնում իրենց հավերժական հանգիստը գտած որդիների մայրերս, հայտնում ենք մեր զայրույթը, մտահոգությունն ու բողոքը:
> Մեր որդիների հանգստի համար կառուցված փամփուշտաձև մատուռը դարձել է առք ու վաճառքի, բիզնեսի կենտրոն: Սկզբում անվճար տրամադրվող մոմերը դարձան վճարովի: Հաշտվեցինք այդ փաստի հետ՝ մտածելով, որ կմտնենք մատուռ, առանց մոմ վառելու կաղոթենք Աստծուն: Փաստորեն ազգի զոհասեղանին որդի դրած մայրը զրկվեց անվճար մոմ վառելու հնարավորությունից:
> Սակայն այն փաստը, որի հետ ոչ մի կերպ չենք կարող հաշտվել և հանդուրժել, այն է, որ այժմ ցանկացած անձ իր հարազատի դին վերջին գիշերը փողով կարող է բերել Պանթեոնի մատուռ: Աններելի է: Չէ՞ որ այն նվիրված է հայրենիքի համար կռված մարտիկների հոգիների խաղաղությանը: Այն հաղթանակած զինվորի վերջին հանգրվանն է, և պետք է ծառայի ազգի գոյության, բարգավաճման աղոթքներին, եւ ոչ թե որպես փող աշխատելու միջոց: 
> Մի՞թե մեր հայրենիքում, մեր որդիների արյամբ սնված հողում փոքրիկ մատուռը շատ է մեզ համար: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հաղթանակած զինվորին այցի եկած դպրոցականի առջև բացել փամփուշտաձև մատուռի դուռը և դիակ ներկայացնել: Մի՞թե հոգևորականները կորցրել են իրենց խիղճն ու ամոթը: Եվ այդքանով հանդերձ դեռ ցանկանում ենք պայքարել աղանդների դե՞մ:
> Կարելի՞ է արդյոք, որպես գումար վաստակելու միջոց, ներմուծել եվրոպական բարքերը, օգտագործել դրանք գալիք հաղթանակների համար սերունդ դաստիարակող Եռաբլուր պանթեոնի մատուռում, որտեղ օրվա ցանկացած ժամին այցի են գալիս դպրոցականներ, սփյուռքահայեր, նորապսակներ, ուսանողներ, այսինքն` նրանք, ում մտահոգում է հայրենիքի վաղվա օրը:
> Հուսով ենք՝ կհարգեք մեր վիշտը և ընթացք կտաք մեր դիմում-բողոքին, կամ կպատասխանեք, թե որն է բիզնեսի, առք ու վաճառքի եւ որդեկորույս մայրերի վշտի գինը: Որովհետև մեզ շատ լավ հասկացրեցին, որ ամեն ինչ իր գինն ունի: Մենք այս բողոք-դիմումը ուղղարկում ենք բոլոր շահագռգիռ կողմերին»: Այն, որ բարոյականությունն այլևս կատեգորիա չի մեր երկրում, հայտնի է գրեթե բոլորին, բայց այն, որ հոգևորականները կփորձեն գումար աշխատել հանուն հայրենի նահատակված այռուծների մայրերի ու շիրիմների հաշվին, արդեն անցնում է անասնականության բոլոր սահմանները:


Էս մեկն էլ Նեոնյուզից

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> 21-րդ դարում տղամարդկանց կուրծքն սկսել է մեծանալ


Ժամանակակից տղամարդիկ մեծ կուրծք ունենալու հետեւանքով սկսել են ավելի շատ դիմել վիրաբույժներին։ Նրանց կուրծքը շատ հաճախ մեծ է լինում, քան կանացի ոչ մեծ չափը։ Այս մասին հայտարարել են ավստրալացի հետազոտողները։

Նրանց խոսքով, եթե 30 տարի առաջ կոսմետիկ վիրաբուժությունը տղամարդկանց որպես կրծքագեղձի փոքրացման օբյեկտ չէր դիտում, ապա մեր օրերում երեւույթը ավելի քան նորմալ է դարձել։

Ինչպես հաղորդվում է, նմանօրինակ վիճակ ստեղծվել է ոչ միայն Եվրոպայում, այլ նաեւ ԱՄՆ-ում։ Անցած տարվա տվյալներով, 2009-ի համեմատությամբ վիրաբույժներին կուրծքը փոքրացնելու խնդրով դիմած ամերիկացի տղամարդկանց թիվն աճել է 6 տոկոսով։

Այս խնդիրը տղամարդկանց մոտ ամենից հաճախ ծագում է ստերոիդներ ընդունելու կամ կտրուկ նիհարելու հետեւանքով։ Բացի այդ, կրծքի մեծացման պատճառ կարող են դառնալ հակադեպրեսանտները, էստրոգեններով քսուքները եւ թմրամիջոցները։

Նշենք, որ հետազոտողները հայտնել են, որ յուրաքանչյուր տարի կանացի կրծքի միջին չափն ավելի է մեծանում։

*Հղում:*

----------


## Sophie

> Հայաստանում առաջին անգամ օրենքով ամրագրում են, որ երեխան իրավունք ունի և պետք է կրծքով կերակրվի: Այդ դրույթն ամրագրված է առողջապահության կազմակերպիչների մշակած «Երեխաների կրծքով սնուցման խրախուսման և մանկական սննդի շրջանառության մասին» օրինագծով: Օրենքի նախագիծն այսօր լրագրողներին ներկայացնելիս ԱՆ աշխատակազմի ղեկավարի ժամանակավոր պաշտոնակատար Սուրեն Քրմոյանը տեղեկացրեց, որ այդպիսի նախագիծը մշակվել է առողջապահության ոլորտում իրականացվող բարեփոխումների շրջանակում և նկատեց, որ այն մշակելու համար առողջապահության նախարար Հարություն Քուշկյանը «քաղաքական մեծ կամք» է ցուցաբերել:
> 
> Երեխաներին կրծքով կերակրելը օրենքով սահմանելը, ըստ Քրմոյանի, նպատակ ունի կանխարգելել հիվանդությունները մեր երկրում: Ներկայացնելով օրենքի պահանջները, Քրմոյանն ասաց, որ բուժհիմնարկներում արգելվելու է մանկական կերերի գովազդը, կանոնակարգելու են, որ գործատուները ժամ հատկացնեն և հնարավորություն տան իրենց աշխատող կերակրող մայրերին կրծքով սնուցելու համար: «Հուսով ենք, որ ԱԺ-կառավարություն արդյունավետ համագործակցությունը թույլ կտա ընդունել այս օրինագիծը», -հավելեց Քրմոյանը:
> 
> ԱՆ մոր և մանկան առողջության պահպանման բաժնի պետ Կարինե Սարիբեկյանը վստահ է, որ այս օրինագծով առողջապահական ցուցանիշների հարցում առաջընթաց կարձանագրվի, քանի որ կրծքով կերակրված երեխաները յոթ անգամ ավելի քիչ են հիվանդանում: Ըստ մասնագետի, կրծքով կերակրելը ազատում է երեխաներին ինֆեկցիաներից, հոգեբանական տրավմաներից: Կրծքի կաթի մեջ, Սարիբեկյանի խոսքով, կան էնդորֆիններ, որոնք հանգստացնում են, զարգացնում ուղեղի աշխատանքը: Մայրերն էլ են օգտվում կրծքով կերակրելուց. նվազեցնում է շաքարային դիաբետի, աթերոսկլերոզի ռիսկերը:
> 
> http://dentalcity.do.am/news/2011-02-26-326


 Օրենքով սահմանելը որնա չեմ հասկանում: Որիշ հարց որ պետք է խրախուսվի ու այո էդ արհեստական կերերի գովազդն էլ հասցվի մինիմալի: Բայց օրենքով ո՞նց կպարտադրես: Եթե կինը չի ցանկանում չի կարելի ու պետք չի ստիպել , իրա չուզենալով տված կաթի մեջ այդ դեպքում ավելի վնասական բաներ կհայտնվեն քան արհեստական կերերի:

----------

Ariadna (05.04.2011), Mark Pauler (11.04.2011), Shah (05.04.2011)

----------


## V!k

> *Հայաստանի ամբողջ տարածքում ինտերնետն անջատել էր 75-ամյա վրացուհին*
>   «Երկաթուղի տելեկոմ» օպտիկամանրաթելային կաբելային մագիստրալի վնասման մեջ, որի հետեւանքով մարտի 28-ին առանց ինտերնետի էր մնացել ողջ Հայաստանը եւ Վրաստանի մեծ մասը, մեղադրվում է Վրաստանի 75-ամյա մի բնակչուհի։ Այս մասին հայտարարել է Վրաստանի ՆԳՆ մամուլի ծառայության ղեկավար Զուրաբ Գվենետաձեն։
> 
> Նրա խոսքով, կինը խոստովանել է իր մեղքը։ Նա պատմել է, որ Մծխեթիի Քսանի գյուղի մերձակայքում հողի մեջ պղինձ է փնտրել, ինչի ժամանակ էլ վնասել է «Երկաթուղի տելեկոմ» օպտիկամանրաթելային կաբելային մագիստրալը։ Ինչպես հայտնել է Գվենետաձեն, կինը համախոհներ չի ունեցել եւ գործել է միայնակ։
> 
> Նրա խոսքով, քրեական գործ է հարուցվել։
> 
> Օպտիկամանրաթելային կաբելային մագիստրալը, որի միջոցով ինտերնետը Եվրոպայից հասնում է Վրաստան, իսկ հետո՝ Հայաստան եւ Ադրբեջան, «Երկաթուղի տելեկոմ»-ի սեփականությունն  է։ Մալուխը տեղակայված է հողում, բայց թե ինչ խորության տակ, չի հաղորդվում։
> 
> Նշենք, որ մարտի 28-ին ողջ Հայաստանը մնացել էր առանց ինտերնետի, Վրաստանում վնասվել էին երկու ինտերնետ-մալուխներ, որոնք Հայաստանը կապում են համաշխարհային ցանցի հետ։


Աղբյուր՝ Նյուզ.ամ

----------

Chuk (05.04.2011), Lusina (05.04.2011), Mark Pauler (11.04.2011), tikopx (05.04.2011), Valentina (05.04.2011), VisTolog (05.04.2011)

----------


## Valentina

> Աղբյուր՝ Նյուզ.ամ


չեմ հավատում, ինձ թվումա սարքում են տատիկի գլխին:

----------


## VisTolog

> չեմ հավատում, ինձ թվումա սարքում են տատիկի գլխին:


Ես էլ ուզեցա տեղեկություն գտնեմ թե ինչ խորության վրա ու ինչ տեսակի պաշտպանություն են ունենում մալուխները, բայց չգտա ու չշարունակեցի էլ շատ խորանալ…

----------


## Ինչուիկ

*Կոնգոյում ՄԱԿ-ի ինքնաթիռի ավիավթարի հետեւանքով զոհվել է 2 հայ*
Երեկ երեկոյան Կոնգոյում կործանվել է վրացական Airzena-Georgian Airways ավիաընկերությանը պատկանող ինքնաթիռը:

Ռուսական ԶԼՄ-ների փոխանցմամբ` պարզվել է ավիավթարում զոհվածներից 3 անձանց ինքնությունն ու քաղաքացիությունը: Նրանք Վրաստանի քաղաքացիներ են ՄԱԿ-ի ինքնաթիռի անձնակազմի անդամներ:

Նրանք են` 22-ամյա օդաչու Դավիդ Ցուցկիրիձեն, անձնակազմի անդամ Գուրամ Կեպուլաձեն եւ ինքնաթիռի տեխնիկ Ալբերտ Մանուկովը: Ներկա պահին ճշտվում է Վրաստանի եւս մեկ քաղաքացու ինքնությունը: Ենթադրվում է, որ նա անձնակազմի հրամանատար Ալեքսեյ Հովհաննիսյանն է: ՄԱԿ-ից տեղեկացնում են, որ վթարի հետեւանքով փրկվել է ընդամենը 1 հոգի:

“ՌԻԱ նովոստիի” հաղորդմամբ` վթարի պահին ինքնաթիռում են եղել ՄԱԿ-ի 29-ը եւ ինքնաթիռի 4 անդամները:

Նշենք, որ վթարը տեղի է ունեցել եղանակային անբարենպաստ պայմանների պատճառով. ինքնաթիռն ընկել է տրոպիկական անձրեւի եւ քամու մեջ:
Աղբյուր

----------

Gayl (05.04.2011), Mark Pauler (11.04.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> *«Նաիրին» վաճառել են «Տաշիրի՞ն»* 
> 
> Երեւանի ամենահին կինոթատրոնը` «Նաիրին», փակվել է: Կինոթատրոնի հեռախոսը լռում էր, իսկ «Մոսկվա» կինոթատրոնից, որն այլեւս միակ նմանատիպ մշակութային օջախն է Երեւանում, այս տեղեկատվությունը հաստատեցին:
> 
> Արդեն երեք տարի է` «Նաիրի»-ն վարձակալել էր « Պարադիզ» ընկերությունը, որը նաեւ «Մոսկվա» կինոթատրոնի վարձակալն էր:
> 
> Ըստ Yerevan.ru-ի աղբյուրների` «Նաիրիի» նոր սեփականատերը «Տաշիր Գրուպի» նախագահ Սամվել Կարապետյանն է: Ի դեպ, «Նաիրի»-ի շենքում մի քանի տարի է` գործում է «Տաշիր-պիցայի» սրճարաններից մեկը:


Աղբյուր
Աղբյուր հիմնական

----------

Gayl (06.04.2011), Mark Pauler (11.04.2011), ministr (06.04.2011), V!k (06.04.2011), VisTolog (06.04.2011)

----------


## V!k

http://www.tariff.am/ լավ բան են մտածել :Hands Up: , նոր իմացա որ սենց կայք կա,
եթե ծանոթ չես Հայաստանի բջջային օպերատորների սակագնային պլաններին, ըստ քո բջջայինով կատարած գործողությունների որոշում է քեզ առավել հարմար սակագնային պլանը… :Smile: 




> *Գործարկվել է Tariff.am-ի բջջային տարբերակը* 
> Նորաբաց www.tariff.am կայքն այժմ հնարավորություն է տալիս իր այցելուներին օգտվել նաև կայքի բջջային տարբերակից: Բջջային հեռախոսից մուտք գործելով կայք՝ այցելուն կարող է լիարժեք կերպով օգտվել կայքի բոլոր հնարավորություններից:
> 
> Tariff.am-ի նպատակն է հասկանալի դարձնել առաջարկվող բազմաթիվ պլանների սակագները և հնարավորություն տալ հաճախորդին կատարել ճիշտ ընտրություն: Այն հնարավորություն է տալիս, պատասխանելով որոշակի քանակությամբ հարցերի, ընտրել ՀՀ տարածքում գործող բջջային օպերատորների (Beeline, VivaCell-MTS, Orange) կողմից առաջարկվող սակագնային պլաններից լավագույնը և մատչելին:
> 
> Բջջային տարբերակով դիտելիս ցանկության դեպքում կարելի է սեղմել կայքի ներքևի հատվածում գտնվող «Կայքի ամբողջական տարբերակ» հղման վրա և մուտք գործելով այնտեղ՝ օգտվել կայքի ամբողջական տարբերակից:
> 
> 
> Կայքում տեղադրված սակագները պարբերաբար թարմացվում են: Լավագույն սակագնային պլանի առաջարկություն ստանալուց հետո այցելուն կարող է այցելել նաև օպերատորի վեբ-կայքի կոնկրետ սակագնային փաթեթին: Շուտով կլինեն նոր ոլորտներ, նոր սակագներ:


Աղբյուր

----------

Freeman (17.04.2011)

----------


## V!k

:LOL: 

*Բարաք Օբաման` այլմոլորակայի՞ն*
Obama.jpg
   Ամերիկացի բլոգերները լրջորեն քննարկում են ԱՄՆ նախագահ Բարաք Օբամայի գլխի սպին:  Նրա որոշ նկարներում բացահայտ կերպով երևում է գլխի կենտրոնից մինչեւ աջ ականջը ձգվող սպին: Այս հանգամանքն աննկատ չի մնացել եւ ինտերնետում լուրջ քննարկում է ընթանում այն հարցի շուրջ, թե արդյոք Բարաք Օբաման այլմոլորակային է:
 The Daily Mail թերթը գրում է, որ Օբամայի գլխի սպին կարող է պարզ բացատրություն ունենալ. օրինակ` սպին կարող է նկատվել մազերի սխալ հարդարման պատճառով կամ այն պարզապես լույսի “խաղ” է:
Սակայն բլոգերները կարծում են, որ սպին ուղեղի վիրահատության արդյունք է, որի մասին նախկինում չի հաղորդվել: Իսկ մյուսների կարծիքով` այստեղ ակնհայտ է այլմոլորակայինների միջամտությունը: Ի դեպ, Սպիտակ տունը հերքել է այդ բոլոր լուրերը` անվանելով դրանք “ծիծաղելի”:

Աղբյուր՝ Հենարան.ամ

----------

Enigmatic (08.04.2011), Freeman (08.04.2011), Kuk (07.04.2011), Mark Pauler (11.04.2011), Valentina (07.04.2011), VisTolog (07.04.2011)

----------


## Tig

*2011թ-ի առաջին եռամսյակում Միգրացիոն պետական ծառայություն դիմել է 23 անձ*

Հայաստանում ապաստանի իրավունք ստանալու նպատակով` 2011թվականի առաջին եռամսյակում ՀՀ տարածքային կառավարման նախարարության միգրացիոն պետական ծառայություն դիմել է 23 անձ:

Ինչպես «Արմենպրես»-ին տեղեկացրել է Միգրացիոն պետական ծառայության` ապաստանի հարցերի բաժնի գլխավոր մասնագետ Ռուզաննա Պետրոսյանը, դիմումներից 13-ը փախստականի կարգավիճակ ստանալու համար է, իսկ 10-ը` ապաստանի իրավունքի: Փախստականի կարգավիճակի համար դիմողներն Իրանից են, Սիրիայից, Կոտ դ’ Իվուարից:

Նրանց թվում ազգությամբ հայեր չկան: Ռ. Պետրոսյանի խոսքով` արաբական եւ աֆրիկյան պետություններում վերջին շրջանում տեղի ունեցած իրադարձություններով պայմանավորված` Միգրացիոն պետական ծառայություն դիմողների հոսք չի նկատվում: Ապաստանի իրավունքի համար բոլոր դիմածներն *Իրաքից* են` ազգությամբ հայեր: Բոլոր դիմողներին տրվում է կացության ժամանակավոր վկայական՝ երեք ամսով, որից հետո, ըստ կարգի, դիմումը քննվում է, եւ ընդունվում է ՀՀ-ում ապաստանի իրավունք տալու մասին որոշում:

neonews.am

հ.գ. մի քանի օր առաջ Մասիսի անձնագրային բաժանմունքում պատահաբար լսեցի, որ կողքիս կինը, որը անձնագիր ստանալու դիմում էր գրում, Իրաքից էր... /ուղղագրության հետ խնդիրներ ուներ, որը առիթ եղավ, որ նա իր որտեղից լինելու մասին բարձրաձայներ:/ Փաստորեն Իրաքից ներհոսք կա... :Think:

----------

Mark Pauler (11.04.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> *Դատավարություն. դատարանը կլսի «Եհովայի վկաների»` Հանրային հեռուստաընկերության դեմ հայցը` ծնողասպանին իրենց կազմակերպության անդամ ներկայացնելու համար*
> Հայաստանյան «Եհովայի վկաներ» կրոնական կազմակերպությունը Հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունից պահանջում է հերքում, ներողություն` վիրավորանքների համար, ինչպես նաև իրենց կազմակերպության պատասխանի հրապարակումը` պնդելով, որ հեռուստաընկերության տարածած սուտ տեղեկության պատճառով իր անդամների դեմ հարձակումներ են եղել: 
> 
> Հանրային հեռուստաընկերության դեմ ներկայացված կրոնական կազմակերպության դատական հայցի առաջին լսումը լինելու է գալիք չորեքշաբթի ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանում:
> 
> Կազմակերպությունը դատական հայց է ներկայացրել Հանրայինի դեմ, որը «Հ1» հեռուստաընկերության միջոցով հրապարակել էր քննարկումների տեղիք տված ծնողասպանության (2010 թ. Սևան քաղաքում) դեպքի մասին լուրը` մարդասպանին ներկայացնելով որպես «Եհովայի վկաների» անդամ: (2010 թվականի նոյեմբերին Սևան քաղաքի բնակիչ 23-ամյա Արման Թորոսյանն իրենց բնակարանում սպանել էր ծնողներին` 64-ամյա Խաչիկ և 57-ամյա Մարիետա Թորոսյաններին
> 
> Սպանությունը հասարակական բուռն քննարկումների տեղիք էր տվել, ու քանի որ մամուլում տարածվել էր, որ հանցագործության մեջ մեղադրվող Թորոսյանը «Եհովայի վկաներ» կազմակերպությունից է, հասարակական լայն դժգոհության ալիք է բարձրացել այս կազմակերպության դեմ:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ *Armenia Now*




> *«Եհովայի վկաներ»-ը Հ1-ին ևս մեկ պահանջ են ներկայացրել. դատական նիստը հետաձգվեց*
> Այսօր Երևանի Կենտրոն և Նորք- Մարաշ վարչական շրջանների ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանում սկսվեց «Եհովայի վկաներ» կրոնական կազմակերպության ընդդեմ Հանրային հեռուստատեսության հայցի քննությունը:
> Նիստից առաջ դատարանի միջանցքում` նիստերի դահլիճի մոտ, հավաքվել էին  «Եհովայի վկաներ» կրոնական կազմակերպության մի քանի տասնյակ ներկայացուցիչներ: Կազմակերպության շահերը ներկայացնում էին կանադացի փաստաբան Շեյն Բրեյդին (նկարում` կենտրոնում) և հայաստանցի Ելենա Մարգարյանը:
> «Եհովայի վկաներ»-ի հայցադիմումի պահանջն է պատասխանող հեռուստաընկերությանը պարտավորեցնել անհապաղ հերքել հայցվորների պատիվը և արժանապատվությունն արատավորող 2010 թվականի նոյեմբերի 9-ի, 10-ի, 11-ի Հ1-ի «Հայլուր» և «Տեսանկյուն» հաղորդումների շրջանակներում տարածված այն տեղեկությունները, համաձայն որոնց իր ծնողների սպանության մեջ մեղադրվող Արման Խաչիկի Թորոսյանը Եհովայի վկա է:
> Հայցվոր կողմը նաև պահանջում է հերքել սույն տեղեկատվությունը նույն հաղորդումների խորագրի տակ, նույն տեղակայմամբ, նույն հաղորդման ժամին և այնքան անգամ, որքան այդ հաղորդումները հեռարձակվել են:
> Հայցադիմումի մեջ նշված  պատիվը և արժանապատվությունն արատավորող տեղեկությունները հերքելու պահանջի վերաբերյալ Հ1-ի շահերի պաշտպան Արա Զոհրաբյանը նշել է, որ պատիվը և արժանապատվությունն իրավաբանական անձին ոչ բնորոշ հատկանիշներ են, պատիվ ու արժանապատվություն կարող է ունենալ միայն ֆիզիկական, ոչ թե իրավաբանական անձը: Այդ իսկ պատճառով պատասխանող կողմը խնդրել է հստակեցնել պահանջը:
> Հայցվոր կողմը, իր հերթին, նշել է, որ իրենք նաև ցանկանում են արատավորված գործարար համբավի պաշտպանության պահանջ ներկայացնել: Զոհրաբյանի նկատել է, որ  հայցադիմումի մեջ նման պահանջ նշված չի եղել: Այդ պահին դատարանը ընդմիջում է հայտարարել` հնարավորություն տալով հայցվոր կողմին լրացումներ մտցնել հայցադիմումի մեջ:
> Ընդմիջման ընթացքում Epress.am-ի հետ զրույցում այս առնչությամբ Հ1-ի շահերի պաշտպան Արա Զոհրաբյանն ասել է. «Կարծում եմ, որ դա հայցվոր կողմի սկզբնական հայց ներկայացնելու, ոչ ճիշտ կողմնորոշվելու արդյունք էր»:
> Ընդմիջումից հետո հայցվոր կողմը իր նախկին պահանջին ավելացրել է նաև գործարար համբավի վերականգման մասը: Հայցվոր կողմի փոփոխված պահանջը լսելուց հետո դատավոր Սամվել  Թադևոսյանը նշել է, որ սահմանված փոփոխությունը պետք է ուղարվկի նաև պատասխանողներին, և հաջորդ նիստը կհրավիրվի այն ժամանակ, երբ պատասխանող կողմը կծանոթանա հայցադիմումի նոր տարբերակների հետ:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ *Eepress.am*

----------


## Tig

Բա էդ ո՞վ էր ասում՝ «մի դատիր, որ չդատվես»... :Think: 

հ.գ. ... փաստորեն դատվելու են :LOL:

----------

Շինարար (13.04.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բա էդ ո՞վ էր ասում՝ «մի դատիր, որ չդատվես»...
> 
> հ.գ. ... փաստորեն դատվելու են


 Վերջին աբսուրդն ա, կրոնական կազմակերպությունը երկրային դատարանի օգնությանն ա դիմում:

----------

Tig (13.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.04.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Վերջին աբսուրդն ա, կրոնական կազմակերպությունը երկրային դատարանի օգնությանն ա դիմում:





> Բա էդ ո՞վ էր ասում՝ «մի դատիր, որ չդատվես»...
> 
> հ.գ. ... փաստորեն դատվելու են


.... քանի որ թեման կրոն բաժնում չի  :Smile: 

Իսկ ո՞նց եք վերաբերվում ապետեղեկատվությանը և բռնության կոչերին Հ1-ի եթերով։ Հայցն այդ մասին է։

----------


## Շինարար

> .... քանի որ թեման կրոն բաժնում չի 
> 
> Իսկ ո՞նց ե վերաբերվում ապետեղեկատվությանը և բռնության կոչերին Հ1-ի եթերով։ Հայցն այդ մասին է։


Ժառ, հարգելով մարդու կրոնական զգացմունքները և առանց խորամուխ լինելու տվյալ թեմայի մեջ՝ ինձ համար անընդունելի ա, որ կրոնական կազմակերպությունը դատարանի միջոցով հարց լուծի, լինեն Եհովայի վկաները, ՀԱԵ-ն, թե «Մուսուլման եղբայրները», բա ո՞ւր մնացին Աստվածաշնչի կոչերը մերձավորին սիրելու, ներելու, մի այտը ապտակելու դեպքում մյուսն էլ ուղղելու, վերջին շապիկը տալու մասին, ներիր, չեմ հասկանում ու չեմ ընդունում:

----------


## Tig

> .... քանի որ թեման կրոն բաժնում չի 
> 
> Իսկ ո՞նց եք վերաբերվում ապետեղեկատվությանը և բռնության կոչերին Հ1-ի եթերով։ Հայցն այդ մասին է։


Իհարկե վատ :Smile: 
Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ էդ կազմակերպությանն էլ լավ չեմ վերաբերվում, նենց որ թող իրար միս ուտեն... :Blush:

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ, հարգելով մարդու կրոնական զգացմունքները և առանց խորամուխ լինելու տվյալ թեմայի մեջ՝ ինձ համար անընդունելի ա, որ կրոնական կազմակերպությունը դատարանի միջոցով հարց լուծի, լինեն Եհովայի վկաները, ՀԱԵ-ն, թե «Մուսուլման եղբայրները», բա ո՞ւր մնացածին Աստվածաշնչի կոչերը մերձավորին սիրելու, ներելու, մի այտը ապտակելու դեպքում մյուսն էլ ուղղելու ապտակի, վերջին շապիկը տալու մասին, ներիր, չեմ հասկանում ու չեմ ընդունում:


Կրոնը այս հարցում երկրորդկան է։ Կա փաստ՝ պրոբլեմ՝ ապատեղեկատվություն և բռնության կոչեր և երկրորդ կա համապատասխան քայլ ու սա ողջունելի է։

----------

Freeman (14.04.2011), Sophie (14.04.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Կրոնը այս հարցում երկրորդկան է։ Կա փաստ՝ պրոբլեմ՝ ապատեղեկատվություն և բռնության կոչեր և երկրորդ կա համապատասխան քայլ ու սա ողջունելի է։


Հա ապատեղեկատվության համար լրատվամիջոցների դեմ էս վերջերս հաճախ են նման ողջունելի քայլեր կատարվում, ես դատապարտում եմ բոլորը, ուղղված լինեն դրանք Հրապարակի, Երկիրի, թե Հ1-ի դեմ:

----------


## Jarre

> Հա ապատեղեկատվության համար լրատվամիջոցների դեմ էս վերջերս հաճախ են նման ողջունելի քայլեր կատարվում, ես դատապարտում եմ բոլորը, ուղղված լինեն դրանք Հրապարակի, Երկիրի, թե Հ1-ի դեմ:


Կարծես թե թշնամություն հրահրելը և նպատակասլացորեն ապակողմնորոշելը ավելի դատապարտելի և *չ*ողջունելի երևույթներ են

----------

Freeman (14.04.2011), Sophie (14.04.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ընդմիջումից հետո հայցվոր կողմը իր նախկին պահանջին ավելացրել է նաև գործարար համբավի վերականգման մասը:


հմմմ չեմ հիշում ով էր ասել, եթե ուզում ես օդից փող աշխատես եկեղեցի հիմնիր: 
Հիմա փաստորեն իրենք էլ են արդեն անթաքույց ասում, որ իրենք գործարա՞ր են  :Shok:

----------


## Շինարար

> Կարծես թե թշնամություն հրահրելը և նպատակասլացորեն ապակողմնորոշելը ավելի դատապարտելի և *չ*ողջունելի երևույթներ են


Ժառ, քեզ անհատապես շատ եմ հարգում՝ հիմնվելով ակումբում քո կերպարից ունեցածս տպավորությունների վրա, մնացածի մասին ավելացնելու ոչինչ չունեմ, կարծում եմ` էական չէ ՝ ով է ավելի վատ բանում, երևույթը տգեղ է ու անընդունելի՝ իմ՝ աստվածահավատ մարդու տեսանկյունից:

----------

Jarre (14.04.2011)

----------


## Kuk

Տղեք, բայց ի՞նչ կապ ունի՝ կրոնական ա, թե կրոնական չի: Կա հանցագործություն, պետքա պատժվի: Եթե տենց կրոնին նայենք, բնակչության հիմնական մասը ինչ որ կրոնի պատկանում ա, թեկուզ ձևական, ասենք՝ քրիստոնյա են հիմնականում. հիմա ի՞նչ, բոլոր քրիստոնյաները հանցագործությունների զոհ դառնալուց ասեն՝ մյուս թշիս էլ չափալախի՞: Ստեղ հարցը էն չի, որ հայլուրի դեմ ա, դրա համար պաշտպանում եմ, եթե ապատեղեկատվություն ա տարածում թեկուզ ընդդիմադիր մամուլը, պետքա դեմն առնել, ու դա բխում ա բոլորի շահերից, որտև կոնկրետ ես, որ համեմատաբար ավելի շատ հավատում եմ ընդդիմադիր մամուլին, ինձ ավելի վնասում ա հենց ընդդիմադիր մամուլի տարածած ապատեղեկատվությունը, որտև էդ դեպքում ես եմ սխալ ինֆորմացիա ստանում: Բան չունեմ ասելու, էս խնդրին ծանոթ չեմ կոնկրետ, բայց չեմ էլ բացառում, որ կարողա սկզբում մի հատ ձևական հայլուրի դեմ թամաշա են անում, հետո նույն «ձեռքով» անցնեն ընդդիմադիր մամուլի դեմ լուրջ հարվածի, որ նենց տպավորություն չլինի, իբր մենակ օլիգարխներն ու պաշտոնյաներն են դեմ ընդդիմադիր մամուլին, որտև իրանց մերկացնում ա, այլ կլինի տպավորություն, որ բացի պաշտոնյաներից կան այլ կազմակերպություններ, նույնիսկ քաղաքականությունից հեռու, որ նրանք էլ են բողքում ընդդիմադիր մամուլից:

----------

Freeman (14.04.2011), Jarre (14.04.2011), Tig (14.04.2011), Ձայնալար (14.04.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

Կուկ, հարցը էն չի, որ Եհովայի վկան ա դատի տալիս, այլ էն, որ կազմակերպությունն ա դատի տալիս: Ինձ համար դա մնում ա աբսուրդ: Կրոնը որոշակի գաղափարներ ա քարոզում, չէ՞: Ու մեկ էլ կրոնական հաստատությունը, որ երկրային կյանքը սին ա համարում, երկրային մեղսավոր դատավորների դատարանի օգնությանն ա դիմում: Ես էլ քո պես կոնկրետ խնդրից տեղյակ չեմ: Ինձ համար դատի տալը կրոն հասկացության մեջ չի տեղավորվում: Իսկ ինչու՞ Հայլուրին դատի չեն տալիս ընդդիմության էն ներկայացուցիչները, որոնց Հայլուրը նպատակադիր սևացնում ա:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ, հարցը էն չի, որ Եհովայի վկան ա դատի տալիս, այլ էն, որ կազմակերպությունն ա դատի տալիս: Ինձ համար դա մնում ա աբսուրդ: Կրոնը որոշակի գաղափարներ ա քարոզում, չէ՞: Ու մեկ էլ կրոնական հաստատությունը, որ երկրային կյանքը սին ա համարում, երկրային մեղսավոր դատավորների դատարանի օգնությանն ա դիմում: Ես էլ քո պես կոնկրետ խնդրից տեղյակ չեմ: Ինձ համար դատի տալը կրոն հասկացության մեջ չի տեղավորվում: Իսկ ինչու՞ Հայլուրին դատի չեն տալիս ընդդիմության էն ներկայացուցիչները, որոնց Հայլուրը նպատակադիր սևացնում ա:


Ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչները սովորաբար դատի են տալիս ոչ թե արդարադատության հասնելու համար, այլ էդ դատը կազմում ա ինչ որ նպատակի հասնելու մարտավարության մի մասը: Այսինքն՝ կոզրի նման մի բան: Կամ եթե նույնիսկ արդարադատության համար են դատի տալիս, ապա միայն նրա համար, որ սպառեն ներքին ատյանները ու արդարադատության հասնեն եվրոպական դատարանում: Այսինքն ընդդիմության հետ համեմատելի չի, իմ կարծիքով, որտև նպատակներն այլ են: Քո ասածը հասկացա, ընդունում եմ, միքիչ էն չի ոնց որ, բայց էս դեպքում էլ ո՞վ դատի տար. եթե հանցագործությունը կատարվել ա կազմակերպության դեմ, այսինքն տուժողը ոչ թե ինչ որ մեկն ա, այլ հենց կազմակերպությունն ա: Ուրիշ բան, եթե տասը եհովայի վկայի փողոցում ծեծած լինեին, էդ տասը հոգին հայց կներկայացնեին:

----------

Jarre (14.04.2011), Շինարար (14.04.2011)

----------


## Sophie

> *«Հայպետհիդրոմետ». Հակառակ կանխատեսումների, Արարատյան դաշտավայրում ցրտահարություն չի եղել*
> 
> 
>  Ապրիլ 14, 2011 | 11:47 
> Ապրիլի 13-ի լույս 14-ի գիշերը, հակառակ օթերեւութաբանական կանխատեսումների, Արարատյան դաշտավայրում ցրտահարություն չի եղել։
> 
> NEWS.am-ի թղթակցի հետ զրույցում այս մասին հայտնեց «Հայպետհիդրոմետ» հիդրոօդերեւութաբանության կենտրոնի օթերեւութաբանական կանխատեսումների բաժնի պետ Գագիկ Սուրենյանը։
> 
> Նրա խոսքով, թեեւ կանխատեսվել էր մինչեւ 2 աստիճան ցուրտ, սակայն գիշերը դիտված ամպամածության ավելացումը փրկող հանգամանք է հանդիսացել Արարատյան դաշտավայրը ցրտահարությունից զերծ պահելու համար։
> ...


Ուռաաա էս տարի միրգ կուտենք կարգին :Yahoo:  :Rolleyes:

----------

Freeman (14.04.2011), Jarre (14.04.2011), Tig (14.04.2011), V!k (14.04.2011), Valentina (14.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (14.04.2011), Հայկօ (14.04.2011), Ձայնալար (14.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ցուրտը տանի, չտանի, միևնույնն է ծիրանի կիլոգրամը՝ 1000 դրամ է լինելու: Մի պատճառ վախենում եք չլինի:  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (14.04.2011), Jarre (14.04.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Ցուրտը տանի, չտանի, միևնույնն է ծիրանի կիլոգրամը՝ 1000 դրամ է լինելու: Մի պատճառ վախենում եք չլինի:


Չի լինի, հաստատ էդքան չի լինի, եթե բերքը առատ լինի: կարողա սեզոնի բացման առաջին 2 օրը լինի, բայց դե 2 օր էլ կածում եմ կարելիա համբերել:

----------

Հայկօ (14.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Չի լինի, հաստատ էդքան չի լինի, եթե բերքը առատ լինի: կարողա սեզոնի բացման առաջին 2 օրը լինի, բայց դե 2 օր էլ կածում եմ կարելիա համբերել:


Կարելիա համբերել մի քանի շաբաթ էլ: Բայց դե մարդիկ ուզում են գումար աշխատել ու ասում են բերք չկա: 
Ասում եմ լավա իրոք ցրտահարություն չեղավ, տեսնենք հլը ո՞նց են արթարանալու էս տարի:

----------


## Freeman

> Ցուրտը տանի, չտանի, միևնույնն է ծիրանի կիլոգրամը՝ 1000 դրամ է լինելու: Մի պատճառ վախենում եք չլինի:


Աչքիս ծիրանի գործ անեմ :Jpit:  ափսոս մերոնք ջրելը թողեցին իմ վրա,սաղ  ծառերը չորացան  :Jpit:

----------


## Tig

> Կարելիա համբերել մի քանի շաբաթ էլ: Բայց դե մարդիկ ուզում են գումար աշխատել ու ասում են բերք չկա: 
> Ասում եմ լավա իրոք ցրտահարություն չեղավ, տեսնենք հլը ո՞նց են արթարանալու էս տարի:


Ծիրանի հարցում արդարանալու հարց չի կարա լինի: Ծիրանը էն միրգը չի, որ կարենան երկար պահեն, եթե չռեալիզացրին, ստիպված արաղ պիտի քաշեն  :Smile: 
Ես լավ էլ հիշում եմ, որ տարիներին ծիրանի բերքը առատա եղել 50 դրամով լիքնա եղել ծիրանը: Ափսոս որ ծիրանի սեզոնը շատ կարճա տևում:

----------

Ապե Ջան (14.04.2011)

----------


## Sophie

> Ծիրանի հարցում արդարանալու հարց չի կարա լինի: Ծիրանը էն միրգը չի, որ կարենան երկար պահեն, եթե չռեալիզացրին, ստիպված արաղ պիտի քաշեն 
> Ես լավ էլ հիշում եմ, որ տարիներին ծիրանի բերքը առատա եղել 50 դրամով լիքնա եղել ծիրանը: Ափսոս որ ծիրանի սեզոնը շատ կարճա տևում:


Սկի պետք էլ չի որ ծիրանը 50 դրամ լինի: Թող լինի 200 նույնիսկ 300 շատ էլ հարմար գին է: Մի քիչ էլ գյուղացու մասին մտածեք: Որ ստիպված բերում չփչանալու համար ջրի գնով ծախում է ապրանքը, չի նշանակում որ դա իրեն օգուտ է: Վերջում էլ հողի ջրի վարձերը տալուց / էլ չասեմ բազմաթիվ պարարտացումներն ու սրսրկումները/ փաստի առաջ է կանգնում:

----------

Freeman (14.04.2011), Tig (14.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.04.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Սկի պետք էլ չի որ ծիրանը 50 դրամ լինի: Թող լինի 200 նույնիսկ 300 շատ էլ հարմար գին է: Մի քիչ էլ գյուղացու մասին մտածեք: Որ ստիպված բերում չփչանալու համար ջրի գնով ծախում է ապրանքը, չի նշանակում որ դա իրեն օգուտ է: Վերջում էլ հողի ջրի վարձերը տալուց / էլ չասեմ բազմաթիվ պարարտացումներն ու սրսրկումները/ փաստի առաջ է կանգնում:


Եթե առատ բերք լինի, "ջրի գինը" նորմալա, քանի որ օրինակ համարյա նույն եկամուտն ես ունենում երբ վաճառում ես 20կգ ապրանքը 200 դրամով, կամ 80 կգը 50 դրամով: Տարբերությունը մեծամասամբ կապված են լինելու տրանսպորտային ծախսերնի հետ, քանի որ 20կգ ապրանքի տեղափոխման համար ավելի քիչ ծախս կանես, քան թե 80 կգի տեղափոխման համար: Բայց դե գյուղացին միշտ էլ տուժում է, արանքում վերավաճառողներն են շահում...

----------


## V!k

ախր իմիջ փոխելը դեռ շատ քիչ է :Sad: 

*Ոստիկանությունը որոշել է փոխել իմիջը՝ համազգեստի միջոցով*
Հայաստանի ոստիկանությունը ապրիլի 16-ից, ոստիկանության 10-ամյակին նվիրված  տոնակատարություններին զուգահեռ, քաղաքացիներին կներկայա նոր համազգեստով։ Այդ մասին այսօր՝ ապրիլի 14-ի կառավարության նիստում հայտարարեց ոստիկանապետ Ալիկ Սարգսյանը, որն ի դեպ՝ կառավարություն էր ժամանել տոնական համազգեստով։
Կառավարության նիստից հետո, նա լրագրողների հետ կայացած ճեպազրույցում ասաց, որ նոր համազգեստը թույլ կտա ոստիկանությանը՝ հասարակության շրջանում բարելավել իր իմիջը։
Ըստ ոստիկանության կողմից կառավարություն ներկայացրած բացատրության՝ ներկայումս ՀՀ ոստիկանության ծառայողները կրում են խորհրդային ժամանակների համազգեստը, որը համապատասխանեցված է եղել նախկին խորհրդային պետության միջին կլիմայական պայմաններին: Այդ համազգեստն այժմ արդիական չէ եւ անհարմար է հասարակական կարգի պահպանության եւ հասարակական անվտանգության խնդիրների իրականացման համար:
Առավել քիչ փոփոխության է ենթարկվելու ոստիկանական զորքերի համազգեստը։ Իսկ ահա պարեկապահակետային ծառայություն իրականացնող ոստիկանների համազգեստը ամբողջովին կփոխվի՝ նմանվելով Եվրամիության անդամ երկրների համապատասխան ծառայությունների համազգեստին։

Աղբյուր՝ Նյուզ.ամ

----------


## Freeman

> ախր իմիջ փոխելը դեռ շատ քիչ է
> 
> *Ոստիկանությունը որոշել է փոխել իմիջը՝ համազգեստի միջոցով*


 հա՞,դե ուրեմն ես կսկսեմ ոստիկաններին վստահել,կարեվորը համազգեստի ճիշտ ընտրությունն է,ի՞նչ կապ ունի ու՞մ իզուր կբռնեն,ու՞մ պոչկեքը կջարդեն
Հ.Գ. սրանք լրիվ ՍՍ են

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*«Առավոտ». «Դեդ Հասանը» կգա Հայաստա՞ն. Նպատակը «Օրենքով գող» կարգելն է*



«Առավոտ»-ի տեղկություններով, առաջիկա օրերին Հայաստան են գալու հանցաշխարհի վառ հեղինակությունները: Նախատեսվելիք «սխոդկայի» ժամանակ քննարկվելու է Հայաստանում «Օրենքով գող» կարգելու հարցը: Ըստ նախնական տեղեկությունների, առաջադրվելու է նորադուզցի Ալիկ Բանդուրյանի թեկնածությունը:

Հայտնի է, որ նա հանցաշխարհում ընդունված, վերջերս սպանված Արմեն Կանեւսկու մտերիմներից է, եզդի «Դեդ Հասանի» (Ասլան Ուսոյանի) շրջապատից: Ընդամենը վերջերս մի շարք «գողեր» հանդիպեցին Դուբայում եւ իրենց «դաբրոն» տվել են նորադուզցու օգտին: Նշվում էին նաեւ Գեմո  Միխրելադձեի, Բաթրինի, Վագունի, Գիյայի անունները: Ասում են, Հայաստան է գալու անձամբ «Դեդ Հասանը», ով անցյալ տարվա աշնանը իր դեմ իրագործված մահափորձից հետո առաջին անգամ դուրս կգա Ռուսաստանի մայրաքաղաքից: Կմասնակցի հավաքին նաեւ «Օրենքով գող» «Զապը»` գյումրեցի Անդրանիկ Սողոյանը, ով Պրահայի իրավապահների կողմից կասկածվում է 4 տարի առաջ Վացլավի հրապարակում 2 անձանց սպանությունը պատվիրելու մեջ:

*Հղում:*

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> *Գրքերի բուրմունքով օծանելիք Կարլ Լագերֆելդից* (-*Ն.*)
> 
> Բոլոր այն գրքասերները, ովքեր այլևս չեն այցելում գրադարաններ կամ գիրք գնում, կարող են Կարլ Lագերֆելդից գնել անհավանական օծանելիք` գրքերի բուրմունքով:
> 
> Ինչպես գրում է գերմանական Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung թերթը, ինքը Լագերֆելդը գրքի մեծ սիրահար է և ունի 300 հազար հատոր ունեցող գրադարան (-*Ն*.): Հիմա նա ակտիվ աշխատում է գրքի բուրմունքով օծանելիք ստեղծելու վրա: Այս պահին հայտնի է, որ նոր օծանելիքը լինելու է գրքանման սրվակի մեջ, իսկ բուրմունքի հիմնական բաղադրիչներն են լինելու գրքի, մանրահատակի և գրքի պահարանի հոտերը:


*Աղբյուր*

----------

Freeman (23.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Թուրքիայի բնակիչների 80 տոկոսը պոռնոյի սիրահա՞ր են*





Թուրքական լրատվամիջոցներում սկսել են բարձրաձայնել այն հանգամանքի մասին, որ հասարակությանը առավել հետաքրքրում է բռնաբարության եւ սեռական հարաբերությունների  տեսարանով ֆիլմերը։

Այս քննարկումներն ավելի ակտուալ դարձան, երբ թուրքական Kanal D հեռուստաընկերության եթերում ցուցադրվող «Այնպես է անցնում ժամանակը, որ...» սերիալը ռեկորդային դիտում արձանագրեց։ 

Սերիալի հեղինակները մեկ օր առաջ տեղեկություն էին տարածել, որ սերիալի հերթական ցուցադրության ժամանակ հերոսուհին բռնաբարության է ենթարկվելու։ Հիշյալ հատվածի ցուցադրությունն ապահովել է ռեկորդային ռեյտինգ՝ 80 տոկոս դիտողականություն։

Թուրքական Haber3-ը հիշյալ փաստը ներկայացնող հրապարակումը վերնագրել է «Թուրքիայի բնակիչների 80 տոկոսը պոռնոյի սիրահա՞ր են»։

Նշվում է, որ թուրք հասարակությանը կարծես չէր հետաքրքրել 12 անկախ թեկնածուների նկատմամբ վետոն եւ մի շարք քաղաքներում բախումները։

Նշենք, որ Թուրքիայում մեծ աղմուկ էր հանել նաեւ «Իմ ներսի անձայն գետը»  ֆիլմը, որի մեջ էրոտիկ տեսարաններ կան։ ֆիլմի գլխավոր դերասանուհի Թայես Ֆարզանը նշել էր. «Ցավալին այն է, որ Թուրքիայում այն օրակարգում է հայտնվել միայն այն պատճառով, որ այնտեղ կա բռնաբարության տեսարան։  Ինչքան ես հասկացա, Թուրքիայում աճում  է հետաքրքրությունը համբույրների, սեռական հարաբերությունների եւ բռնաբարությունների տեսարաններով ֆիլմերի նկատմամբ»։

*Հղում:*

----------


## Smokie

Երեկ երեկոյան 76 տարեկան հասակում մահացավ ռուս դերասան եւ ռեժիսյոր Միխաիլ Կոզակովը: :Cray:  Բավական է հիշել միայն «Բարեւ ձեզ, ես ձեր մորաքույրն եմ» ֆիլմը: :Sad: 






> В пятницу вечером, 22 апреля, в Израиле  на 76-ом году  жизни от рака легкого скончался Народный артист Михаил Козаков. Последние месяцы, около полугода, известнейший российский актер и режиссер жил в Израиле. Сначала в клинике, где ему поставили нехороший диагноз – рак легкого в последней стадии, затем в доме престарелых, где его навещала бывшая  жена Анна Ямпольская и младшие дети.
> 
>  Напомним, актер был женат дважды, со второй женой 29-летней Надеждой Седовой, Михаил Михайлович развелся и вернулся к Ямпольской, у которой от него двое детей. В последние минуты рядом с отцом находился его младший сын - Миша.
> 
>  На экранах Михаил Казаков впервые появился еще студентом в 1956 году и с тех пор успел создать массу блистательных образов на сцене и в кино. Его режиссерскую работу «Покровские ворота»  знают все.
> 
>  - Я помню его актерский дебют в кино, - говорит ярославский театровед Маргарита Ваняшева. - Казаков сыграл Шарля Тибо в политической драме Михаила Рома «Убийство на улице Данте», рассказывающей о французской актрисе Мадлен Тибо (ее роль сыграла Евгения Козырева). Как он был обаятелен в этой роли! А после – в 1956 году он сыграл Гамлета в театре имени Маяковского. После революции это был первый Гамлет на театральной сцене! Чтобы Казаков  ни играл, ни делал в своей жизни – он всегда был рыцарем. Да, он мог сыграть и Дзержинского для того, чтобы потом ему разрешили взяться за какой-то свой проект, он шел на компромиссы, но рыцарство было у него  в крови. Когда родился сын, а в нашей стране не было детского питания, он уехал в Израиль, чтобы его ребенок не нуждался и был сыт!
> 
>  Особенно памятен Маргарите Георгиевне поэтический концерт, с которым выступил Михаил Казаков на сцене ярославской филармонии 20 февраля 2010 года.
> ...

----------


## Kuk

Վայ արա, ես իրան «Երկկենցաղ մարդը» ֆիլմից եմ ճանաչում: Լավն էր:

----------


## Valentina

> բա իմացա՞ք 
> 
> *Ֆրանսիայի առաջին տիկինը հղի է*
> 
> Ֆրանսիայի առաջին տիկին Կարլա Բրունի Սարկոզին հղի է։ Այս մասին հայտնում է «Ռիա նովոստին»՝ վկայակոչելով ֆրանսիական Closer ամսագիրը։ Ֆրանսիացի լրագրողները դեռևս չեն հասցրել պարզել երեխայի սեռը։ Ամսագիրը նշել է, որ Ֆրանսիայի նախագահ Նիկոլա Սարկոզին և նրա կինը՝ Կարլան, իրենց մերձավորներին* խնդրել են չհրապարակել այդ տեղեկությունը։*
> 
> Եթե այդ տեղեկությունը հաստատվի, ապա նախկին մոդել Կարլա Բրունին մայր կդառնա երկրորդ անգամ։ Իսկ Ֆրանսիայի նախագահ Նիկոլա Սարկոզիի համար այդ երեխան կլինի 4–րդը։


խնդրել են չհարապարակել, բայց արդեն  թերթերը դրա մասին են գրում  :LOL: 
աղբյուր

----------

Freeman (25.04.2011), Smokie (26.04.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

*Մոդերատորական: Վերջին մի քանի գրառումները տեղափոխվել են նորաբաց «Արտակարգ պատահարներ» թեմա:*

----------

Moonwalker (25.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (25.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Ցնցող վիդեո. Տղամարդը վթար է սադրել եւ նկարել տեսախցիկով*
Վոլգոգրադում ավտոտեսչության աշխատակիցները որոնում են ուղեւորատար «ԳԱԶել»-ի վարորդին, ով միտումնավոր վթարներ է կատարել:

Բացի այդ, նա հոլովակները տեղադրել է ինտերնետում: Հատկանշական է որ հետվթարային բանակցությունները տոժածների հետ մերօրյա «ավտոարշավորդը» թողել է կադրից դուրս:







*Հղում:*

----------


## Ինչուիկ

*Հայ-ադրբեջանական սահմանին զինվոր է սպանվել*
 22:14, 28 ապրիլի, 2011
Այսօր` ժամը 16:15-ի սահմանում, ղարաբաղա-ադրբեջանական հակամարտ զորքերի շփման գծի հարավարևելյան (Մարտունու) պաշտպանական ուղղությամբ տեղակայված դիրքերից մեկում հակառակորդի կողմից արձակված գնդակից գլխուղեղի շրջանում հրազենային մահացու վիրավորում է ստացել ՊԲ ժամկետային զինծառայող, 1992թ, ծնված Վազգեն Կառլենի Բախշյանը: Դեպքից անմիջապես հետո, զինվորական հոսպիտալ տեղափոխվելու ճանապարհին վիրավորը մահացել է: Միջադեպի հետ կապված մանրամասները ճշտվում են: Այս մասին հայտնում է ԼՂՀ ՊԲ լրատվության և քարոզչության բաժինը:

Աղբյուր

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Կիրկորովի համասեռամոլական մոտիվներով ԼՈՒՍԱՆԿԱՐՆԵՐԸ ցնցել են շոու բիզնեսը*


Ռուսաստանցի երգիչ Ֆիլիպ Կիրկորովը բազմաթիվ անգամ լրագրողներին առիթ է տվել կասկածել իր սեռական կողմնորոշման հարցում: Այս անգամ նա ուղղակի չափն անցել է: Միջոցառումներից մեկի ժամանակ նա անընդհատ «քսմսվում էր» երգիչ Սերգեյ Լազարեւին, գրում է beta.novoteka.ru-ն:

Կիրկորովն ու Լազարեւը գրկվում էին եւ ձեռք տալիս միմյանց, ընդհանրապես չամաչելով շրջապատի մարդկանցից:

Հյուրերին չէր հաջողվում բաժանել նրանց: Արդյունքում Լազարեւը ողջ միջոցառումն անցկացրել է Կիրկորովի գրկում: Երկրպագուները վաղուց էին կասկածում, որ երկու երգիչն էլ նախընտրում են ընկերությունը տղաների հետ:

*Հղում:*

----------


## Աթեիստ

> *Ցնցող վիդեո. Տղամարդը վթար է սադրել եւ նկարել տեսախցիկով*
> Վոլգոգրադում ավտոտեսչության աշխատակիցները որոնում են ուղեւորատար «ԳԱԶել»-ի վարորդին, ով միտումնավոր վթարներ է կատարել:
> 
> Բացի այդ, նա հոլովակները տեղադրել է ինտերնետում: Հատկանշական է որ հետվթարային բանակցությունները տոժածների հետ մերօրյա «ավտոարշավորդը» թողել է կադրից դուրս:


Էս «լուրը» մինչև ակումբում տեղադրվելը կարդացի, ասեցի մի հատ ցնցվեմ: Մի քանի անգամ դիտեցի վիդեոները, ոչ հասկացաի թե ինչից է ցնցվել նյութը տեղադրող լրագրողը, ոչ էլ հասկացա թե ոռ մատից է հոտ քաշել ու ենթադրել, որ նկարողը սադրել է վթար:
Մեքենայի վրա տեղադրված ա հասարակ վիդեոռեգիստրատոր, մարդը 2 անգամ խնդիր է ունեցել ու 2 դեպքը տեղադրել ա youyube-ում. մի անգամ BMW-ն կտրուկ արագությանը  գցում ա, ինքը հետևից խփում, մյուս դեպքում էլ դեմից գնացող մեքենայի կին վարորդը քաշում ա իրա մեքենայի դեմը, ինքն էլ նրա մեքենան հրելով հանգիստ քաշում կանգնում ա:
Եթե ինչ որ բան սխալ եմ հասկացել, բացատրեք, խնդրում եմ:

----------

VisTolog (29.04.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> Էս «լուրը» մինչև ակումբում տեղադրվելը կարդացի, ասեցի մի հատ ցնցվեմ: Մի քանի անգամ դիտեցի վիդեոները, ոչ հասկացաի թե ինչից է ցնցվել նյութը տեղադրող լրագրողը, ոչ էլ հասկացա թե ոռ մատից է հոտ քաշել ու ենթադրել, որ նկարողը սադրել է վթար:
> Մեքենայի վրա տեղադրված ա հասարակ վիդեոռեգիստրատոր, մարդը 2 անգամ խնդիր է ունեցել ու 2 դեպքը տեղադրել ա youyube-ում. մի անգամ BMW-ն կտրուկ արագությանը  գցում ա, ինքը հետևից խփում, մյուս դեպքում էլ դեմից գնացող մեքենայի կին վարորդը քաշում ա իրա մեքենայի դեմը, ինքն էլ նրա մեքենան հրելով հանգիստ քաշում կանգնում ա:
> Եթե ինչ որ բան սխալ եմ հասկացել, բացատրեք, խնդրում եմ:


Առաջինի դեպքում համաձայն եմ, 07-ը քաշում ա վրեն, մեղավոր չի նկարող մեքենայի վարորդը, բայց երկրորդը մեղավոր ա: Ճիշտ ա՝ bmw-ն նագլիություն ա անում, կտրուկ մտնում ա դեմը ու տոռմուզ ա տալիս, բայց մեկա ինքը հետևից ա խփում, պետքա կարողանար չխփել, որտև bmw-ն հասցրել էր վերադասավորվել էդ շարքում:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.04.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Առաջինի դեպքում համաձայն եմ, 07-ը քաշում ա վրեն, մեղավոր չի նկարող մեքենայի վարորդը, բայց երկրորդը մեղավոր ա: Ճիշտ ա՝ bmw-ն նագլիություն ա անում, կտրուկ մտնում ա դեմը ու տոռմուզ ա տալիս, բայց մեկա ինքը հետևից ա խփում, պետքա կարողանար չխփել, որտև bmw-ն հասցրել էր վերադասավորվել էդ շարքում:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ պարտավոր էր էնքան հեռվից քշեր, որ հասցներ ինքն էլ կանգնել, բայց որ «սադրել» բառը վերնագրում առնվազն տեղին չի, հանաձայն չե՞ս:

----------


## Kuk

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ պարտավոր էր էնքան հեռվից քշեր, որ հասցներ ինքն էլ կանգնել, բայց որ «սադրել» բառը վերնագրում առնվազն տեղին չի, հանաձայն չե՞ս:


Հա սադրելը հաստատ չի սադրել. ընդհակառակը՝ bmw-ի դեպքում էդ սադրելը կարելի ա bmw-ի վարորդի մասին ասել:

----------

VisTolog (29.04.2011), Աթեիստ (29.04.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Մինչ մենք մուշ-մուշ քնած էինք




> *Բեն Լադենը սպանված է. Բարաք Օբամա*
> 
> Պակիստանի Աբոտաբադ քաղաքում՝ մայրաքաղաք Իսլամաբադից ոչ հեռու, հատուկ գործողությունների արդյունքում սպանվել է «ալ Կաիդա» ահաբեկչական ցանցի ղեկավար Ուսամա բեն Լադենը։
> 
> Այսպիսի հայտարարությամբ ուղիղ հեռարձակմամբ մայիսի 1-ի ուշ երեկոյան (Երևանի ժամանակով մայիսի 2-ի առավոտյան) հանդես է եկել ԱՄՆ նախագահ Բարաք Օբաման։ Նրա խոսքերով՝ բեն Լադենի մարմինը գտնվում է ամերիկյան հատուկ ծառայությունների ձեռքին։ 
> 
> «Արդարությունը հաղթեց»,- հայտարարեց ԱՄՆ նախագահը։
> 
> Օբամայի խոսքերով՝ բեն Լադենը սպանվել է 2011թ. մայիսի 1-ին տեղի ունեցած փոխրաձգության արդյունքում։ Գործողությանը մասնակցել է ամերիկյան ծովային հետևակի ոչ մեծ մի խումբ, նրանցից ոչ ոք չի վիրավորվել։ ԱՄՆ նախագահն ասել է, որ հաջողվել է դհայտնաբերել բեն Լադենին դեռևս 2010թ. օգոստոսին, իսկ նրա գտնվելու կոնկրետ վայրը հայտնի է դարձել անցյալ շաբաթ։
> ...


Աղբյուր

----------

Ariadna (02.05.2011), davidus (02.05.2011), Jarre (02.05.2011), Moonwalker (02.05.2011), Smokie (02.05.2011), V!k (02.05.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Մինչ մենք մուշ-մուշ քնած էինք
> 
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր


էս ո՞նց ա, որ Գագիկ Շամշյանը չի հայտնողը  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (02.05.2011), davidus (02.05.2011), Freeman (04.05.2011), Kuk (02.05.2011), Moonwalker (02.05.2011), My World My Space (02.05.2011), Smokie (02.05.2011), V!k (02.05.2011), Հայկօ (02.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (10.05.2011), Ներսես_AM (02.05.2011), Շինարար (02.05.2011)

----------


## Smokie

Բոլորը, հերթով իրար հետեւից գնում են: :Sad: 




> На 74-м году жизни в Москве в понедельник скончался популярный актер кино и театра, народный артист России Александр Лазарев. Об этом сообщили в Театре имени Маяковского, сцене которого он посвятил большую часть своей творческой жизни.
> 
> Александр Лазарев скончался у себя на даче. Незадолго до этого он вышел из больницы, где лечился 10 дней. Предполагается, что похороны Александра Лазарева состоятся 5 мая. Время и место похорон уточняются.
> 
> Из последних спектаклей Лазарева стоит особо отметить "Мертвые души", "Карамазовых", «Женитьбу» и «Круг». Настоящее признание принесло ему и кино, передает телеканал "Россия-24".
> 
> Александр Лазарев родился 3 января 1938 года в Ленинграде. В 1959 году окончил школу-студию МХАТ (курс В. Я. Станицына) и был принят в Московский академический театр им. Маяковского. В 1961 году дебютировал в кино в фильме "Вольный ветер". Среди самых известных работ в кино - "Еще раз про любовь", "Хождение по мукам", "Село Степанчиково и его обитатели". 
> 
> Женат на известной актрисе Светлане Немоляевой, которая также служит в театре имени Маяковского. Сын – народный артист России, актер театра Ленком Александр Лазарев (младший). Лазарев - лауреат госпремии СССР - за театральную работу, кавалер ордена "за заслуги перед отечеством 4-й степени".

----------


## Jarre

*Apple-ը դարձել է աշխարհի ամենաթանկ բրենդը*

Ամերիկյան Apple կորպորացիան, առաջ անցնելով ինտերնետային հսկա Google-ից, աշխարհի ամենաթանկ բրենդների ցուցակում զբաղեցրել է առաջին հորիզոնականը: Այս մասին ասված է հեղինակավոր Millward Brown ընկերության հրապարակած հետազոտության մեջ:

Ներկայում Apple բրենդը գնահատվում է 153 մլրդ դոլար: Երկրորդ տեղում Google-ն է, երրորդում՝ IBM-ը:

Ամենաթանկ բրենդների վարկանիշի առաջին տասնյակում վեց ընկերություն ներկայացնում է տեղեկատվական տեխնոլոգիաների և կոմունիկացիաների ոլորտները: Բացի վերոնշյալ եռյակից՝ այստեղ են Microsoft-ը (5-րդ տեղ), AT&T-ն (7-րդ տեղ) և China Mobile-ը (9-րդ տեղ):

Առաջին տասնյակի մնացած չորս տեղերը զբաղեցնում են McDonald's, Coca-Cola, Marlboro և General Electric բրենդները:

Աղբյուր՝ *ԹԵՐԹ.am*

----------

Freeman (09.05.2011), V!k (09.05.2011), Yevuk (09.05.2011), Հայկօ (09.05.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ժողովուրդ, հլը տեսեք ինչ խայտառակություն ա  :Angry2: 




> *Երրորդ հիվանդանոցում բժիշկները 8 տարեկան երեխայի փոխարեն 4 տարեկան երեխայի են վիրահատել*
> 
> Ասվածի վառ ապացույցն այն է, որ բժիշկները 8 տարեկան Գևորգ Մովսիսյանի փոխարեն, 4 տարեկան Նարեկ Դարբինյանին են վիրահատել: Աբսուրդը, սակայն, ոչ թե տարիքային տարբերությունն է, այլ այն, որ 8 տարեկան երեխան պետք է ենթարկվեր ամորձիների վիրահատության, իսկ 4 տարեկանն ընդամենը թոքերի ռենտգենի կարիք ուներ: Բարեբախտաբար, ծնողները գլխի են ընկել, թե ինչ է կատարվում, վիրահատության ընթացքում մեծ աղմուկ են բարձրացրել, ինչի շնորհիվ հաջողվել է կանխել արդեն սկսված վիրահատությունը:
> 
> Վիրաբույժներից մեկը, ով հասկանալի պատճառներով չցանկացավ ներկայանալ, նշեց, որ այստեղ բժիշկների տգիտությունը վերին աստիճանի ընդգծված է: Իսկ գլխավոր պատճառներից մեկն էլ այն է, որ վիրաբույժները ամորձիների վիրահատության գնալուց առաջ պետք է ևս մեկ անգամ ստուգեին երեխայի ամորձիները և միայն դրանց ուռած լինելու պարագայում գնային վիրահատության: Բայց նրանք չեն պահպանել այդ տարրական կարգը և արդյունքում վիրահատել են ընդամենը թոքերի ռենտգենի խնդիր ունեցող Նարեկին: Ի դեպ, Նարեկի ծնողները նաև թրաֆիքինգի կասկածներ հայտնեցին, իսկ մեզ հետ զրուցած վիրաբույժը դա չբացառելով` նշեց, որ եթե անգամ նման մտադրություններ եղել են, դա կանխվել է: Վերջին հանգամանքը հաստատեց այն փաստով, որ վիրահատության ընթացքում երկու կտրվածք է արվում, սակայն այս դեպքում վիրահատությունն ավարտվել էր առաջին կտրվածքով, և փաստորեն, չեն հասցրել երկրորդ կտրվածքին դիմել:
> 
> Մեզ հաջողվեց ճշտել, որ հիվանդանոցը քաղաքապետարանի ենթակայության ներքո է գործում, սակայն թե՛ քաղաքապետ Կարեն Կարապետյանի մամլո խոսնակ Շուշան Սարդարյանից, թե՛ առողջապահության նախարար Հարություն Քուշկյանի մամլո խոսնակ Շուշան Հունանյանից չհաջողվեց դեպքի առնչությամբ մանրամասներ ճշտել: Նրանք պատճառաբանեցին, թե ոչ աշխատանքային օր է, հետևաբար չեն կարող այդ առումով տեղեկություն տրամադրել: Սակայն միանշանակ էր, որ նրանք խուսափում էին տեղեկատվության արտահոսքից: Մեզ բավական տարօրինակ թվաց նաև այն փաստը, որ տվյալ բուժհաստատությունը պատկանում է, ոչ թե Առողջապահության նախարարությանը, այլ քաղաքապետարանին: Հետևաբար` զրուցեցինք տեղական ինքնակառավարման մասնագետների հետ: Նրանց խոսքերով, հանրապետությունում հիմնարկները լինում են համայնքային՝ քաղաքապետարան, գյուղապետարան, թաղապետարան, մարզպետարան, ինչպես նաև Առողջապահության նախարարության ենթակայության ներքո գործող կամ մասնավոր: Իսկ ներկա դրությամբ առողջապահական շատ քիչ հաստատություններ կան, որ չեն սեփականաշնորհվել, օրինակ` ինֆեկցիոն հիվանդանոցը, տուբդիսպանսերը, այսինքն` նրանք, որոնք ռազմավարական նշանակություն ունեն: Արդյունքում` նրանք ևս հաստատեցին, որ 3-րդ մանկական հիվանդանոցը պատկանում է քաղաքապետարանին: Ավելին` դա մի բուրգ է, որի մեջ մտնում են նաև պոլիկլինիկաները, ծննդատները և այլն, և այլն: Այդ իսկ պատճառով տվյալ հաստատություններում վերջնական որոշումները կայացնում է քաղաքապետը` հանձինս Կարեն Կարապետյանի:
> 
> Գնալով կատարվածի հետքերով` տեղեկացանք, որ երբ Նարեկ Դարբինյանի հարազատներն ահազանգել են քաղաքապետարան, այնտեղից գործնական արձագանք չին եղել, որից հետո նրանք դիմել են Առողջապահության նախարարության թեժ գիծ, որն անմիջապես ահազանգել է: Երեխայի անվտանգությունից ելնելով` նախարարության աշխատակիցների ուղեկցությամբ ծնողները Նարեկին տեղափոխել են նախ Գյումրիի մանկական հիվանդանոց: Այնտեղ նրան մեկ օր պահելուց հետո նոր միայն տեղափոխել են տուն: Ի դեպ, քաղաքապետարանի մեր աղբյուրների փոխանցմամբ, թեև կատարվածի համար առողջապահության նախարար Հարություն Քուշկյանը պատասխանատու չէ, սակայն նա նամակ է գրել քաղաքապետ Կարեն Կարապետյանին և պահանջել, որ նա 3-րդ հիվանդանոցի բոլոր աշխատակիցներին ազատի աշխատանքից` տվյալ երևույթի կրկնությունը բացառելու համար: 
> ...


Հղում

----------

Ariadna (10.05.2011), davidus (10.05.2011), einnA (10.05.2011), Freeman (10.05.2011), Lianik (12.05.2011), Norton (10.05.2011), Skeptic (10.05.2011), Tig (10.05.2011), V!k (10.05.2011), Valentina (10.05.2011), VisTolog (10.05.2011), Աթեիստ (10.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (10.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Քեյթի հարսանիքից հետո չինացիներն արդեն վաճառում են նրա հարսանեկան զգեստի պատճենը*


Թագաժառանգ Ուիլյամի և Քեթրին Միդլթոնի հարսանիքը տեղի ունեցավ ապրիլի 29-ին Լոնդոնում: Այս ամենին հետևում էր ավելի քան 2 մլրդ մարդ ամբողջ աշխարհում: Սակայն հարսանիքին պակաս ուշադրությամբ չէին հետևում նաև չինացի դիզայներները` սպասելով այս արարողությանը որպես տոնի:

«Նրանց պսակադրությանը մենք անհամբերությամբ էինք սպասում՝ տեսնելու, թե ինչ զգեստ կկրի հարսնացուն»,- Chine Daily թերթը ցիտում է հարսանյաց զգեստների վաճառքով զբաղվող օնլայն խանութներից մեկի տնօրենի խոսքերը:

Երիտասարդ կին գործարար Չեն Սումյաոյի խոսքերով, այն պահին, երբ հայտնի դարձավ զգեստի դիզայների անունը, իր աշխատակիցներն ակտիվորեն գործի անցան: Տոնակատարության արդեն հաջորդ օրը հարսանյաց զգեստի կրկնօրինակը կարելի էր գնել կայքում` նախապես պատվերներ կատարելով: Ըստ նախնական տվյալների` այդ զգեստի կրկնօրինակը կարող արժենալ մինչև 300 դոլար:

Հարսանյաց արարողության համար Քեթրինի ընտրությունը կանգ էր առել Սառա Բերտոնի ստեղծած զգեստի վրա, որն աշխատում է Alexander McQueen նորաձևության տանը: Այդ զգեստն իր մեջ կրում էր ավանդական և ժամանակակից մոտիվներ, իսկ փղոսկրի գույնի ժանյակները ստեղծված էին Միացյալ Թագավորության խորհրդանիշի տեսքով` վարդեր, ուղտափուշ, նարգիզ և երեքնուկի թերթիկներ:

*Հղում:*

----------

Freeman (11.05.2011), Valentina (11.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*76 եւ 69 համարի միկրոավտոբուսների տերերը զրկվել են լիցենզիայից*
Երեւանի քաղաքապետի որոշմամբ, մայիսի 20-ից լուծված են համարվում թիվ 76 եւ 69 երթուղիները սպասարկող ընկերությունների հետ կնքած պայմանագրերը, եւ վերջիններս նույն օրվանից զրկվում են տվյալ երթուղիները սպասարկելու իրավունքից:

Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի մամուլի ծառայությունից NEWS.am-ին հայտնում են, որ այս որոշումը կայացվել է քաղաքացիներից ստացված բողոքների հիման վրա։ Մասնավորապես՝ թիվ 76 երթուղին սպասարկող ընկերության վարորդները ուղեւորներից գանձել են 200 դրամ ուղեվարձ, ինչը ընկերության եւ քաղաքապետարանի միջեւ կնքված պայմանագրի խախտում է:

Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի եւ «Երեւանտրանս» փակ բաժնետիրական ընկերության կողմից իրականացված դիտարկումների եւ ուսումնասիրությունների արդյունքում նաեւ պարզվել է, որ թիվ 69 երթուղին սպասարկող ընկերությունը երթուղին սպասարկել է առանց դեղին հիմնագույնի պետհամարանիշներով միկրոավտոբուսների եւ օգտագործել է չհայտագրված փոխադրամիջոցներ։

Բնակչության տրանսպորտային բնականոն սպասարկումն ապահովելու նպատակով Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի «Երեւանտրանս» փակ բաժնետիրական ընկերությանը հանձնարարվել է մինչեւ նոր մրցույթի անցկացումն ու դրա արդյունքների ամփոփումը, 76 եւ 69 համարի երթուղիներում սպասարկման նպատակով պայմանագիր կնքել տրանսպորտային միջոցներ ունեցող այլ կազմակերպության հետ:

*news.am*

----------

VisTolog (14.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Իտալացի հնագետները գտել են Մոնա Լիզայի աճյունը*


Ֆլորենցիայի մենաստաններից մեկի տարածքում պեղումներ իրականացնող իտալացի հնագետները երկու շիրիմ են գտել, որոնցից մեկում, գիտնականների ենթադրությամբ, կարող է թաղված լինել Լիզա Ջերարդին դել Ջոկոնդան, ով ենթադրաբար պատկերված է Լեոնարդո դա Վինչիի «Մոնա Լիզա» կտավում:

Մշակութային ժառանգության պահպանման ազգայինն կոմիտեի ղեկավար Սիլվանո Վինչետին հայտարարել է, որ մարդկային մնացորդների առկությունն ստուգելուց հետո, ոսկորները կուղարկվեն փորձաքննության, ինչպես նաեւ կարվի ԴՆԹ-ի անալիզ` Ջերարդինի սերունդների ԴՆԹ-երի հետ համեմատելու համար:

Գիտնականները նախատեսում են նաեւ վերականգնել հուղարկավորված կնոջ դիմանկարը` պարզելու համար, թե արդյոք նա է հայտնի կտավում:

*news.am*

----------

Firegirl777 (16.05.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> *Իտալացի հնագետները գտել են Մոնա Լիզայի աճյունը*


..Երբ հնագետները բացեցին գերեզմանը, Ջոկոնդան դեռ *խորհրդավոր ժպտում էր*.

----------

Chuk (16.05.2011), Kuk (16.05.2011), Monk (16.05.2011), My World My Space (16.05.2011), V!k (16.05.2011), VisTolog (16.05.2011), Աթեիստ (16.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (16.05.2011), Ուլուանա (17.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (17.05.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> *Իտալացի հնագետները գտել են Մոնա Լիզայի աճյունը*
> Գիտնականները նախատեսում են նաեւ վերականգնել հուղարկավորված կնոջ դիմանկարը` *պարզելու համար, թե արդյոք նա է հայտնի կտավում:*


Նախօրոք եղունգ են նայում ու ասում, որ Ջոկոնդան ա, հետո էլ սկսում մտածել, ո՞նց պարզենք իսկականից ինքն ա, թե՞  չէ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *Իտալացի հնագետները գտել են Մոնա Լիզայի աճյունը*
> 
> 
> Ֆլորենցիայի մենաստաններից մեկի տարածքում պեղումներ իրականացնող իտալացի հնագետները երկու շիրիմ են գտել, որոնցից մեկում, գիտնականների ենթադրությամբ, կարող է թաղված լինել Լիզա Ջերարդին դել Ջոկոնդան, ով ենթադրաբար պատկերված է Լեոնարդո դա Վինչիի «Մոնա Լիզա» կտավում:
> 
> Մշակութային ժառանգության պահպանման ազգայինն կոմիտեի ղեկավար Սիլվանո Վինչետին հայտարարել է, որ մարդկային մնացորդների առկությունն ստուգելուց հետո, ոսկորները կուղարկվեն փորձաքննության, ինչպես նաեւ կարվի ԴՆԹ-ի անալիզ` Ջերարդինի սերունդների ԴՆԹ-երի հետ համեմատելու համար:
> 
> Գիտնականները նախատեսում են նաեւ վերականգնել հուղարկավորված կնոջ դիմանկարը` պարզելու համար, թե արդյոք նա է հայտնի կտավում:
> 
> *news.am*


Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում. էդ հետազոտությունների նպատակը ո՞րն ա։ Ասենք թե պարզեցին, որ կտավում ինքն ա կամ ինքը չի։ Հետո՞։ Ի՞նչ իմաստ ուներ էդ խեղճ շիրմին գերեզմանից հանել ու փորձաքննության ենթարկել։ Լուրջ, չեմ հասկանում իմաստը։ Տենց որ բոլոր հայտնի կտավների բնորդներին կասկածելով՝ գերեզմաններից հանեն, ու՞ր կհասնի  ::}: ։

----------

Lianik (17.05.2011), Շինարար (16.05.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում. էդ հետազոտությունների նպատակը ո՞րն ա։ Ասենք թե պարզեցին, որ կտավում ինքն ա կամ ինքը չի։ Հետո՞։ Ի՞նչ իմաստ ուներ էդ խեղճ շիրմին գերեզմանից հանել ու փորձաքննության ենթարկել։ Լուրջ, չեմ հասկանում իմաստը։ Տենց որ բոլոր հայտնի կտավների բնորդներին կասկածելով՝ գերեզմաններից հանեն, ու՞ր կհասնի ։


Ուլուանա ջան, մարդկային հիմարությունը սահմաններ չունի, ուղղակի վատն էն ա, որ իրանք իրանց հիմարությունը «խելոքների» վրա ինչ լավ են ծախում ու իինչ մասշատով, ընդհուպ մինչև կորած-մոլորած հայաստանյան լրատվամիջոցներ :Smile:

----------

Lianik (17.05.2011), Ուլուանա (17.05.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> ..Երբ հնագետները բացեցին գերեզմանը, Ջոկոնդան դեռ *խորհրդավոր ժպտում էր*.


Եթե իսկապես ինքն ա, պետքա որ լեզու հանած էլ լինի  :LOL:

----------

Ապե Ջան (17.05.2011), Ձայնալար (17.05.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլուանա ջան, մարդկային հիմարությունը սահմաններ չունի, ուղղակի վատն էն ա, որ իրանք իրանց հիմարությունը «խելոքների» վրա ինչ լավ են ծախում ու իինչ մասշատով, ընդհուպ մինչև կորած-մոլորած հայաստանյան լրատվամիջոցներ


Ուղղակի նենց տպավորություն ա, որ անելու բան չունեն, դրել սրա–նրա շիրիմն են փորփրում, տեսնեն՝ ում կարելի ա նմանացնել ու ապացուցել , որ ինքն ա  :Jpit: ։

----------

Շինարար (23.05.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

> Ուղղակի նենց տպավորություն ա, որ անելու բան չունեն, դրել սրա–նրա շիրիմն են փորփրում, տեսնեն՝ ում կարելի ա նմանացնել ու ապացուցել , որ ինքն ա ։


Մեր իրավապահներն էլ են տենց Ան ջան, անդեր դիակ են ման գալիս, որ մի անհայտ կորածի նմանացնեն... ասեն գորՁ ենք անում....  :Jpit:

----------

VisTolog (17.05.2011)

----------


## Lianik

:Think:  մի?թե



> Հայ-ադրբեջանական սահմանին հաճախակի դարձած հրադադարի ռեժիմի խախտման միջադեպերի արդյունքում նախօրեին արտակարգ պատահար է գրանցվել:  Այն բանից հետո, երբ Ադրբեջանի Գերանբոյի շրջանի տարածքից հակառակորդը կրակ է բացել հայկական դիրքերի վրա, մեր սահմանապահները պատասխան կրակահերթ են տեղացել:
> 
> Արդյունքում կրակոցից վնասվել է Թալգարագոյունլու բնակավայրով անցնող գազամուղը: Արդյունքում պայթյուն է տեղի ունեցել և ուժեղ հրդեհ է բռնկվել: Ըստ ադրբեջանական աղբյուրների, այրվել են գյուղի տները:
> 
> Neonews.am


 http://neonews.am/home/item/7210

----------


## Lianik

սենց վատ լուր  :Sad:   :Sad: 



> Այսօր Երևանում ժամը 21:15-ի սահմաններում Արցախի փողոցում տեղի է ունեցել խոշոր ավտովթար, որի հետևանքով կան զոհեր:
> 
> Միմյանց են բախվել «Մերսեդես» և «ԳԱԶԵԼ» մակնիշի ավտոմեքենաները, ինչի հետևանքով «ԳԱԶԵԼ»-ը հրդեհվել է:
> 
> Բռնկված հրդեհի պատճառը, ինչպես նաև զոհված ու տուժած քաղաքացիների թիվը պաշտոնապես հրապարակված չէ:
> 
> Ինչպես հաղորդում է Tert.am-ի թղթակիցը դեպքի վայրից, վթարի զոհ է դարձել առնվազն վեց մարդ: Զոհվել են «Մերսեդես»-ի ու «ԳԱԶԵԼ»-ի վարորդները, ԳԱԶԵԼ»-ի վարորդի կողքին նստած երկու ուղևորները: Վեց քաղաքացի տեղափոխվել են հիվանդանոց` տարբեր աստիճանի մարմնական վնասվածքներով:
> 
> Դեպքի վայրում աշխատել են Երևանի փրկարարական ջոկատը` Գրիշա Ղազարյանի գլխավորությամբ և Ոստիկանության Էրեբունի բաժնի օպերատիվ քննչական խումբը` Գրիգոր Գիգորյանի գլխավորությամբ:
> ...


մի քիչ մանրամասն սա է կարծես թե http://news.am/arm/news/59709.html

----------


## VisTolog

Lուրը արդեն հարևան թեմայում գրվել ա :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Թուրք ազգայնականների «սեքս կասետները» հայտնվեցին ինտերնետում. մեկ օրում 6 հրաժարական*


Թուրքիայի քաղաքական օրակարգում շարունակում են ակտիվ մնալ «Ազգայնական շարժում» կուսակցության ղեկավար կազմի մի շարք անունների հետ կապված «սեքս-սկավառակների» սկանդալները։

Թուրքական Milliyet-ի փոխանցմամբ՝ թուրք ազգայնականների մի խմբի պատկանող «Տարբեր իդեալիզմ»  անունը կրող ինտերնետ կայքում հրապարակվել է  «Ազգայնական շարժում» (MHP) կուսակցության անդամների անձնական կյանքի հետ կապված  2 գաղտնի տեսագրություններ, որից հետո MHP-ի 6 անդամներ հրաժարական են ներկայացրել։

«Տարբեր իդեալիզմ»-ի կայքում ավելի վաղ պահանջվել էր «Ազգայանական շարժում» կուսակցության ղեկավար կազմի հրաժարականը, հակառակ դեպքում սպառնալով հրապարակել նրանց «սեքսուալ արկածները»։

«Ազգայնական շարժում» կուսակցության առաջնորդ Դեւլեթ Բահչելին հայտարարել էր, թե ինչ տեսագրություն, որ կա թող հրապարակեն։ Սրանից շատ չանցած «Տարբեր իդեալիզմ»-ը ներկայացրել է սեռական տեսարաններ պարունակող 2 գաղտնի տեսագրություններ։




Հրաժարական տված անձանցից «Ազգայնական շարժում» կուսակցության փոխնախագահ Մեհմեդ Էքիջին հայտարարել է, թե հրաժարվում  է կուսակցության անդամությունից, պատգամավորության թեկնածությունից եւ ներողություն է խնդրում ժողովրդից։

Նշենք, որ ավելի վաղ ինտերնետում կրկին սեռական բնույթի տեսագրություն հայտնվելու հետեւանքով հրաժարական էին տվել «Ազգայնական շարժում» կուսակցության 2 անդամներ, որից հետո կուսակցության առաջնորդ Դեւլեթ Բահչելին կոչ արեց սկանդալում ներքաշված իր կուսակիցներին հրաժարական տալ։

Թուրքիայի մայր ընդդիմության՝ «ժողովրդա-հանրապետական» կուսակցության նախկին առաջնորդ Դենիզ Բայկալը նախորդ տարի հրաժարական էր տվել՝ ինտերնետում իր սեռական կյանքին վերաբերյալ սկանդալային մի տեսագրության հայտնվելուց հետո:

NEWS.am-ը ներկայացնում է Ազգայնական շարժում կուսակցության արդեն նախկին փոխնախագահի հետ կապված եւ ինտերնետում հայտնված սկանդալային տեսագրությունը։ 

*news.am*

----------

armuk (26.05.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> *Նարեկ Սարգսյանն էլի Երեւանի գլխավոր ճարտարապետն է* 
> 
> 17:01 . 23/05
> 
> Երևանի քաղաքապետ Կարեն Կարապետյանն այսօր աշխատանքային խորհրդակցության ժամանակ ներկայացրել է Երեւան քաղաքի նոր գլխավոր ճարտարապետ Նարեկ Սարգսյանին:
> 
>  "Ես դրական եմ գնահատում Միքայել Հասրաթյանի հետ մեր համատեղ աշխատանքը: Նա ազատվել է աշխատանքից իր դիմումի համաձայն և չեմ բացառում, որ պարոն Հասրաթյանն այլ կարգավիճակով կմնա համակարգում, եթե այդպիսի ցանկություն հայտնի",- նշել է քաղաքապետը:
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր` Երկիր Մեդիա


Յախք, արա, էլի նապոլեոնը Երեւանը գրավեց… խոսքեր չունեմ…  :Bad:  :Bad:

----------


## armuk

հետաքրքիր  :Smile: 
http://asekose.am/?p=32122

----------

Tig (24.05.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

> *ՇՏԱՊ «ՎիվաՍելլ»-ում ռումբ են փնտրում, իսկ Յիրիկյանը խանգարում է*
> 
>               Այսօր` մայիսի 24-ին ժամը 13:10-ի  սահմաններում, ԱԻՆ  ծառայություն ահազանգ է ստացվել, որ Արգիշտի-4/1   հասցեում գտնվող «ՎիվաՍելլ» ընկերության կենտրոնական գրասենյակի շենքում  ռումբ է դրված: Դեպքի վայրում են գտնվում  ԱԻՆ Հայաստանի փրկարար ծառայության Երեւանի  փրկարարական վարչության աշխատակիցները, ոստիկանության Կենտրոնականի բաժնի  օպերատիվ քննչական խումբը, ինչպես նաեւ ԱԱԾ Կենտրոնականի պետը: Այս պահին ընկերության բոլոր աշխատակիցներին տարհանել են եւ շենքի ներսում  ռումբի որոնողական աշխատանքներ են կատարվում: Շուտով դեպքի վայրում կլինեն նաեւ սակրավորները: Ի դեպ, երբ փրկարարներն ու ոստիկանության Կենտրոնականի բաժնի աշխատակիցները  փորձում էին «ՎիվաՍելլ»-ի աշխատակիցներին տարհանել, ընկերության գլխավոր  տնօրեն Ռալֆ Յիրիկյանը արգելում էր, որպեսզի աշխատակիցներին տարհանեն: 
> 
> 
> Այնուամենայնիվ,  դեպքի վայր է ժամանել ոստիկանության Կենտրոնականի բաժնի պետ Սարգիս  Մարտիրոսյանը եւ ԱԻՆ Հայաստանի փրկարար ծառայության Երեւանի փրկարար  ծառայության պետ Մուշեղ Ղազարյանը, ովքեր Ռալֆ Յիրիկյանի հետ 10-15 րոպե  բանակցելուց հետո, կարողացան համոզել նրան, որպեսզի շենքի բոլոր  աշխատակիցները տարհանվեն: *Ռալֆ Յիրիկյանը հայտարարում էր, որ դա իր սեփական  տարածքն է եւ այլ մարդիկ իրավունք չունեն մուտք գործել այնտեղ, հայտնում է  news.am:*


http://emedia.am/?module=article&uti...e=1336&lang=am


Վախում ա խարդախությունները բացահայտվի.....  :LOL:

----------

Life (24.05.2011), Rammstein (01.06.2011), Tig (24.05.2011), Valentina (24.05.2011), VisTolog (24.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2011)

----------


## armuk

:Think: 


> Նարեկ Սարգսյանն էլի Երեւանի գլխավոր ճարտարապետն է 
> 
> 17:01 . 23/05
> 
> Երևանի քաղաքապետ Կարեն Կարապետյանն այսօր աշխատանքային խորհրդակցության ժամանակ ներկայացրել է Երեւան քաղաքի նոր գլխավոր ճարտարապետ Նարեկ Սարգսյանին:
> 
> "Ես դրական եմ գնահատում Միքայել Հասրաթյանի հետ մեր համատեղ աշխատանքը: Նա ազատվել է աշխատանքից իր դիմումի համաձայն և չեմ բացառում, որ պարոն Հասրաթյանն այլ կարգավիճակով կմնա համակարգում, եթե այդպիսի ցանկություն հայտնի",- նշել է քաղաքապետը:
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր` Երկիր Մեդիա


ո՞վ է նա՞՞՞՞

----------


## V!k

> ո՞վ է նա՞՞՞՞


Երևանի նախկին ու ներկայիս գլխավոր ճարտարապետը :Sad:  ավելի պարզ էլ ո՞նց ասեմ :Xeloq:

----------


## V!k

*Skype-ի գլոբալ խափանում*



> Այս պահին Հայաստանի օգտատերերի մեծ մասը չի կարողանում օգտվել IP հեռախոսակապ տրամադրող Skype ծառայությունից: Այն լրիվ անհասանելի է, և հնարավոր չէ հաղորդագրություններ ուղարկել ու ստանալ: Թե որքանով է սա գլոբալ խնդիր՝ հայտնի չէ: Հայտնի չէ նաև, թե որքանով է այս խնդիրը կապված վերջերս Skype-ի սեփականատիրոջ փոփոխության հետ:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Microsoft-ը ապրիլին հայտարարեց Skype-ը գնելու մասին, որի համար վճարեց 8.5 մլրդ դոլար:


Աղբյուր՝ 1ին.ամ

ես էլ առավոտն էի վերջին վերսիան գցել, մտածեցի պատճառն էդ ա, որ սկայպիս հետ ինչ որ բան էն չի, ջնջեցի, նորից քաշեցի, գցեցի :Sad: 

Հ.Գ. եթե դեռ ինչ որ մեկի մոտ չի աշխատում, այս ֆայլը ջնջեք, կդզվի՝   >C:\Documents and Settings\user name\Application Data\Skype\shared.xml

----------

Lusina (26.05.2011), Նարե91 (26.05.2011)

----------


## Lusina

> *Skype-ի գլոբալ խափանում*
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ 1ին.ամ
> 
> ես էլ առավոտն էի վերջին վերսիան գցել, մտածեցի պատճառն էդ ա, որ սկայպիս հետ ինչ որ բան էն չի, ջնջեցի, նորից քաշեցի, գցեցի
> 
> Հ.Գ. եթե դեռ ինչ որ մեկի մոտ չի աշխատում, այս ֆայլը ջնջեք, կդզվի՝   >C:\Documents and Settings\user name\Application Data\Skype\shared.xml


5 րոպե շուտ կարդայի էլի :Shout:  Ես էլ ջնջեցի, ուրիշ վերսիա եմ դրել որ գցվի, ուֆ

----------

V!k (26.05.2011)

----------


## V!k

*Լեդի Գագան համերգի ժամանակ ծննդաբերել է` հենց բեմի վրա
*



> Ողջ աշխարհն իր տարօրինակությամբ ցնցած Լեդի Գագան չի դադարում զարմացնել իր երկրպագուներին եւ քննադատներին: Այս անգամ նա ծննդաբերել է բեմի վրա: Այդ ամենը տեղի է ունեցել Saturday Night Live ամերիկյան հեռուստատեսային շոուի ընթացքում: Սկանդալային երգչուհին իր ելույթը սկսել է իր իսկ ծննդով. նա դուրս է եկել տիեզերական մեծ ձվից, սակայն սրանով զարմանալի շոուն բեմի վրա չի ավարտվել: Ելույթի ժամանակ Լեդի Գագան մեծ փոր է ձեռք բերել, ինչպիսին լինում է հղիների մոտ: Իսկ դրանից մի քանի րոպե անց Լեդի Գագայի հետ պարողները նրան նստեցրել են ծնդաբերական բազկաթոռի վրա, որտեղ էլ նա ծննդաբերում է: Այս ամենը տեղի է ունեցել Born This Way կատարման ժամանակ:





Աղբյուր

----------

Freeman (28.05.2011), Skeptic (28.05.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

Էս հիշեցի:  :Jpit:

----------


## armuk

> Եվա Ռիվասին վիրահատել է Գագիկ Բեգլարյանը 
> 
> Մայիսի 27-ի երեկոյան ընտանիքի պլանավորման կենտրոնում (նախկին 2-րդ ծննդատուն), վիրահատել են Եվա Ռիվասին: Այս մասին «Առաջին լրատվական»-ը տեղեկացավ երգչուհու պրոդյուսեր Վալերի Սահարյանից:
> 
> «Եվան պետք է մասնակցեր «Գոհար» համույթի բացօթյա համերգին, սակայն փորձի ժամանակ նա սուր ցավեր է զգացել որովայնի շրջանում և չի կարողացել շարունակել այն: Նրան տարանք հիվանդանոց, որտեղ բժիշկները մանրամասն հետազոտությունից հետո անհապաղ վիրահատելու որոշում կայացրին: Վիրահատությունը կատարել է պրոֆեսոր Գագիկ Բեգլարյանը»,- ասաց Վալերի Սահարյանը:
> 
> «Առաջին լրատվական»-ը կապ հաստատեց նաև ընտանիքի պլանավորման կենտրոնի տնօրեն պրոֆեսոր Գագիկ Բեգլարյանի հետ, ով վստահեցրեց, որ երգչուհին այժմ իրեն շատ լավ է զգում:
> 
> «Վիրահատությունը բարեհաջող է անցել, այսօր արդեն Եվան քայլում է և մոտ օրերս դուրս կգրվի հիվանդանոցից»,- ասաց պրոֆեսոր Գագիկ Բեգլարյանը:
> ...


_1in.am_

գեշ աղջիկների նավսերից  :Angry2:  :Bad:

----------


## Kuk

:LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 




> *Բանգլադեշում կինը ինքապաշտպանվելիս կտրել է չարագործի սեռական օրգանը*
> 
> 
> Բանգլադեշի 40–ամյա բնակչուհի Մոնժու Բեգումը կտրել է իրեն բռնաբարելու փորձ արած տղամարդու առնանդամը, ինչից հետո սեռական օրգանը որպես ապացույց տարել է ոստիկանություն՝ հայտնում է «Բի–Բի–Սի»–ն։
> 
> Կնոջ խոսքերով, որն ունի ամուսին և երեք երեխա, նրա հարևան Մոզամել Խակ Մազին ներխուժել է իր խրճիթը և հարձակվելով՝ փորձել է բռնաբարել իրեն։
> 
> «Շատ արտասովոր դեպք է. որքան ես գիտեմ, առաջին անգամ է կինը որպես ապացույց ոստիկանական բաժանմունք ներկայացնում տղամարդու կտրված սեռական օրգանը»,– արձագանքել են ոստիկանությունում։
> 
> Վիրաբույժներն ասում են, որ տղամարդու առնանդամը վերականգնել անհնար է, և իրենք այժմ փորձում են միջոցներ ձեռնարկել, որ գոնե հեշտացնեն միզելու գործընթացը։


Թերթ

----------

davidus (31.05.2011), Freeman (01.06.2011), Jarre (01.06.2011), Moonwalker (31.05.2011), Reh32 (08.06.2011), VisTolog (31.05.2011), Ապե Ջան (31.05.2011), Հայկօ (02.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (31.05.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Թերթ


 *
Մոզամել Խակ Մազին*

 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

davidus (31.05.2011), Freeman (01.06.2011), Jarre (01.06.2011), Moonwalker (31.05.2011), Reh32 (08.06.2011), Smokie (31.05.2011), Արէա (31.05.2011), Հայուհի (31.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Քրիստիանո Ռոնալդու 
Ֆուտբոլիստի առաջին լուսանկարը որդու հետ*

Պապարացիներին առաջին անգամ հաջողվել է լուսանկարել ֆուտբոլիստ Քրիստիանո Ռոնալդուին  իր 10 ամսեկան որդու հետ: Նրանք հանգստանում են Պորտուգալիայում: Ի դեպ, լուսանկարից  նկատելի է` որքան նման է որդին հորը :Smile: : Բացի արտաքին նմանությունից,  տղան արդեն Քիրիստիանոյի  նման նորաձեւ է :Smile: :

Հայր եւ որդի Ռոնալդուներին ընկերակցում էր ավագ Ռոնալդուի ընկերուհին` մոդել Իրինա Շեյքը: Հիշեցնենք, որ Իրինան ոչ մի սկանդալ չբարձրացրեց  մեկ տարի առաջ, երբ իմացավ, որ իր փեսացուն պատրաստվում է հայր դառնալ: Քրիտիանուի որդու մայրը 20-ամյա բրիտանացի ուսանողուհի Դոլորոսն է, ում հետ ֆուտբոլիստը հանդիպել էր լոնդոնյան բարերից մեկում:


Ռոնալդուն ճանաչել է հայրությունը եւ  հոգ է տանում որդու մասին:  20-ամյա ուսանողուհին եւս հոգ է տանում բալիկի մասին: Ռոնալդուն վերջերս այս հայտարարությամբ է հանդես եկել. “Իհարկե, ես փոխում եմ բալիկիս տակդիրները: Դա աշխարհում ամենից հաճելի զբաղմունքը չէ, բայց  ես, միեւնույն է, անում եմ :Smile: ”:

*bravo.am*

----------


## Adriano

*Բջջային հեռախոսները առաջացնում են ուղեղի ռակ*
Այս նորությունը տեղակայված է եվրոնյուզի նորությունների առաջին էջում, հետևապես, այն կարելի է համարել լրջագույն նորություն…
Աղբյուր

----------


## Rammstein

> *ՄԱԿ-ը հանդես է եկել աշխարհում թմրանյութերի օրինականացման օգտին*
> 
> Հունիս 02, 2011 | 16:50 
> 
> ՄԱԿ-ի գլոբալ հանձնաժողովը եկել է այն եզրակացության, որ ողջ աշխարհում թմրանյութերի օրինականացումը եւ թմրամոլների քրեական հետապնդման դադարեցումը ավելի արդյունավետ միջոց կլինեն, քան թմրանյութերի տարածման դեմ պայքարը:
> 
> Հանձնաժողովի կազմում ընդգրկված են ՄԱԿ-ի նախկին գլխավոր քարտուղար Քոֆի Անանը, Մեքսիկայի, Կոլումբիայի եւ Բրազիլիայի նախկին նախագահները, հունիսի 2-ին, հաղորդում է BBC-ն:
> 
> Փորձագիտական զեկույցում նշվում է, որ թմրանյութերի դեմ պայքարը հանգեցրել է թմրավաճառքի եւ կազմակերպված հանցավորության ուժեղացման: Ընդ որում, դրա դեմ պայքարը միլիոնավոր դոլարներ եւ մարդկային կյանք է արժենում:
> ...


 :Shok:  :Shok:

----------


## V!k

պրինցիպով տղայա եղել...



> *Ինքնասպանությունը հաջողվել է 11-րդ անգամից*
> 
> Կալիֆոռնիայի բնակչին հաջողվել է իր կյանքին վերջ տալ` 11 անգամ գործած ինքնասպանությունից հետո: Այս մասին հաղորդում է KTLA հեռուստաալիքը:
> 
> Վերջին «հաջողված» փորձը տեղի է ունեցել հունիսի 3-ին, սակայն դրա մասին միայն այսօր է հայտնի դարձել: 41-ամյա Ֆրանցիսկո Սոլոմոն Սանչեսը թռել է էստակադի վրայից: Նա ընկել է երթևեկելի մասին, ուր նրա վրայով առնվազն մեկ մեքենա է անցել: Ժամանած բժիշկները հաստատել են նրա մահը:
> 
> Երբ ոստիկանները պարզել են ինքնասպանի անձը, հայտնի է դարձել, որ նա բազմիցս ինքնասպանության փորձեր է արել. ավելի քան տաս անգամ թռել է կամ սպառնացել է թռնել էստակադներից ու բարձրահարկ շենքերից:


Աղբյուր՝ 1ին.ամ

----------


## VisTolog

Թուրքական «Ֆեներբահչե»-ի երգերից մեկի երաժշտությունը հայկական «Զարթնիր լաո»-ն է (վիդեո)

Ամիսներ առաջ թուրքական «Ֆեներբահչե» ֆուտբոլային ակումբի երիտասարդական թեւի կայքի անունից YouTube-ում հայտնվել է մի երգ, որի երաժշտությունը նույնությամբ կրկնօրինակված է հայկական «Զարթնիր լաո» երգից։




 :Bad:

----------

Moonwalker (10.06.2011), Skeptic (09.06.2011), Smokie (09.06.2011), Tig (09.06.2011), V!k (09.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (09.06.2011), Արէա (09.06.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Շոկ. Lady GaGa-ն մերկացրել է հետույքը, հանդիսատեսին ներկայանալով փշոտ սթրինգով*

Այս շաբաթ հայտնի ամերիկացի երգչուհի Lady GaGa-ն կրկին կարողացել է շոկի մեջ գցել հասարակությանն իր տարօրինակ հագուստով, հաղորդում է NEWSru Israel-ը:


Նյու յորքում CFDA Fashion մրցանակաբաշխության ժամանակ, նա հանրությանն է հայտնվել անսովոր երեկոյան զգեստով: Նրա սեւ զգեստին ամրացված է եղել սեւ շղարշե սիրամարգի պոչ: Երգչուհու ոտքերին հսկայական պլատֆորմներով կոշիկներ են եղել, իսկ գլխին` Մալվինայի փիրուզագույն պարիկ:
Սակայն Lady GaGa-ն ամենամեծ անակնկալը թողել էր վերջում: Երբ նա մրցանակն ստանալուց հետո հեռանում էր բեմից, «սիրամարգի պոչը» պոկվել է եւ հանդիսատեսի առաջ բացվել է երգչուհու հետույքը:




Նրա հագին եղել է «փշոտ» սթրինգ, որը հիշեցնում է դինոզավրի պոչ: Բուռն ծափահարությունների ներքո, մրցանակը հանձնող Գանը կանգնեցրել է երգչուհուն, ցուցադրաբար դիտել նրա հետույքը եւ զարմացած տարուբերել գլուխը:

*copypaste.am*

----------


## V!k

> Թուրքական «Ֆեներբահչե»-ի երգերից մեկի երաժշտությունը հայկական «Զարթնիր լաո»-ն է (վիդեո)
> 
> Ամիսներ առաջ թուրքական «Ֆեներբահչե» ֆուտբոլային ակումբի երիտասարդական թեւի կայքի անունից YouTube-ում հայտնվել է մի երգ, որի երաժշտությունը նույնությամբ կրկնօրինակված է հայկական «Զարթնիր լաո» երգից։





> *Հայերի պահանջով «Ֆեներբահչե»-ի երկրպագուներն այլևս չեն երգի «Զարթի՛ր, լաո»-ն* 
> 
> Թուրքական Sabah թերթի փոխանցմամբ՝ պարզվել է, որ վերջին շրջանում Ստամբուլի «Ֆեներբահչե» ֆուտբոլային ակումբի երկրպագուներից կողմից երգվող «Թշնամին պարտվելու է, հաղթանակը մոտ է» մարշի երաժշտությունը «հայ ազգայնականների» «Զարթի՛ր, լաո» երգինն է, որը լի է «հակաթուրքական արտահայտություններով»։
> 
> Թուրքիայում և մի շարք այլ երկրներում բնակվող տասնյակ հայեր, տեսնելով դա Youtube-ում, պահանջել են դադարեցնել իրենց երգի կատարումը և մեծ քանակությամբ «հայհոյանքներով լի» մեկնաբանություններ թողել։
> 
> «Թշնամին պարտվելու է, հաղթանակը մոտ է» մարշի հեղինակ և «Ֆեներբահչե»-ի մոլի երկրպագու Հաքան Յավուզը հայտնել է, որ իրենք «չեն իմացել», թե այդ երգի բնօրինակը պատկանում է հայերին. «Եթե նախապես իմանայինք այդ մասին, ապա այդպիսի բան չէինք անի։ Այսուհետ մենք չենք երգի այդ երգը»։
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ երգի թուրքական տարբերակում առկա էին այսպիսի տողեր. «Հագի՛ր մարզազգեստդ, դո՛ւրս արի խաղադաշտ, սիրտդ մեջտեղ հանիր, ցո՛ւյց տուր կատաղությունդ, հաղթի՛ր թշնամուն, հաղթանակը մոտ է, կյանքդ տո՛ւր «Ֆեներբահչե»-ին»։


Աղբյուր՝ 1ին.ամ

----------

Moonwalker (10.06.2011), Tig (10.06.2011), VisTolog (10.06.2011), Արէա (10.06.2011), Արևածագ (10.06.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Սահմռկեցուցիչ դեպք Աշտարակում. 54-ամյա տղամարդը սեքսուալ բնույթի բռնի գործողություն է կատարել 4 տարեկան երեխայի նկատմամբ*
Աշտարակ քաղաքում մայիսի վերջին սահմռկեցուցիչ դեպք է տեղի ունեցել: NEWS.am-ի տեղեկություններով, 54-ամյա տղամարդը`Ռուբիկ Պ.-ն, սեքսուալ բնույթի գործողություններ է կատարել 4 տարեկան երեխայի նկատմամբ:

Այս առնչությամբ, ոստիկանության մամուլի ծառայությունից NEWS.am-ին հայտնեցին հետեւյալը. «Մայիսի 31-ին Աշտարակ քաղաքի մի բնակչուհի հայտարարություն է տվել ոստիկանության Աշտարակի բաժնում, որ նույն քաղաքի մի բնակիչ սեքսուալ բնույթի բռնի գործողություններ է կատարել իր անչափահաս դստեր նկատմամբ:

Դեպքի առթիվ, հունիսի 1-ին Արագածոտնի մարզի քննչական բաժնում հարուցվել է քրեական գործ` քրեական օրենսգրքի 139 հոդվածի 3-րդ մասի հատկանիշներով (միչեւ 14 տարեկան անձի նկատմամբ սեքսուալ բնույթի բռնի գործողություն կիրառելը): Նշանակվել է դատաբժշկական, դատահոգեբանական, դատակենսաբանական փորձաքննություններ, հարցաքննվել են վկաներ: Հարուցված քրեական գործի նախաքննությունը շարունակվում է»:

Ամենայն հավանականությամբ, ոստիկանության ահազանգողը եղել է երեխայի մայրը:

*News.am*

----------


## Freeman

> *Սահմռկեցուցիչ դեպք Աշտարակում. 54-ամյա տղամարդը սեքսուալ բնույթի բռնի գործողություն է կատարել 4 տարեկան երեխայի նկատմամբ*
> 
> *News.am*


Հետաքրքիր ա ի՞նչ պատիժ ա նախատեսված:
Գոնե էդ անասունի անունն ուրիշ լիներ

----------


## VisTolog

> Հետաքրքիր ա ի՞նչ պատիժ ա նախատեսված:
> Գոնե էդ անասունի անունն ուրիշ լիներ


 Պատիժը օրենքը նենց չի ապահովի, ոնց բանտում կապահովեն :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (16.06.2011), Արէա (16.06.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Պատիժը օրենքը նենց չի ապահովի, ոնց բանտում կապահովեն


Դե հա,սենց դեպքերում բանտում լավ էլ տեղը տեղին պատժում են,ուղղակի ուզում էի իմանայի կնստի՞,թե չե
Չնայած սենց մի դեպք գիտեմ,որ չնստեց՝ծնողները բողոքը հետ վերձրին,բայց ազատության մեջ պատժեցին  :Wink:

----------


## V!k

բայց սենց բաները չպետք է մասսայական հայտարարեն… Ոնց որ ասեն մեք ունենք ագենտներ էս-էս տեղերում… էլ մարդիկ իրար չեն վստահի :Sad: 
*Տաքսիների վարորդները ոստիկաններ կլինեն*




> Թերթի տեղեկություններով՝ մի շարք տաքսի ծառայություններում ուշ ժամերին սպասարկելու են վարորդներ, որոնք ոստիկանության օպերատիվ աշխատակիցներ են. «Նրանք կլինեն «դեպքի վայրերում», կշփվեն հնարավոր հանցագործների հետ և կանխարգելիչ միջոցառումների կդիմեն»:


Աղբյուր՝ 1ին.ամ

----------

Valentina (16.06.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> բայց սենց բաները չպետք է մասսայական հայտարարեն… Ոնց որ ասեն մեք ունենք ագենտներ էս-էս տեղերում… էլ մարդիկ իրար չեն վստահի
> *Տաքսիների վարորդները ոստիկաններ կլինեն*
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ 1ին.ամ


1ին.ամ-ը հենց մի բան ա իմանում, թեկուզ չհաստատված տեղեկություն, սկսումա տարածել: Շատ «բերան բաց» թերթա: :Smile:

----------


## Արէա

Հերթական գողության մասին ենք տեղեկանում Հայֆոնի ֆեյսբուքյան էջից
Ադանայի ողբը

----------

Tig (16.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (16.06.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Հերթական գողության մասին ենք տեղեկանում Հայֆոնի ֆեյսբուքյան էջից
> Ադանայի ողբը


Ամեն ինչ փոխադարձ է: Մենակ մի տարբերություն կա, մենք իրանց ցածրորակ մշակույթն ենք գողանում, նրանք մեր բարձրորակը... :Bad:

----------

Monk (22.06.2011), Արէա (16.06.2011), Ձայնալար (16.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (16.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (16.06.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> Ամեն ինչ փոխադարձ է: Մենակ մի տարբերություն կա, մենք իրանց ցածրորակ մշակույթն ենք գողանում, նրանք մեր բարձրորակը...


Հենց ամենամեծ ցավն էլ էդ ա, որ մերոնք էլ էն գողանում, ու շատ ավելի շատ քան նրանք, տոննաներով են գողանում  :Sad: 
Մեր հարստությունը թողած, ուրիշների զիբիլն ենք գողանում:

Հ.գ. Չնայած մեծ վերապահումով ա կարելի դրանց "մերոնք" անվանել...

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*«Ժամանակ». Գարեգին Նժդեհի հրապարակում ոստիկանները հանցագործի փոխարեն անմեղի՞ են սպանել*
«Ժամանակ»-ն անդրադարձել է Մետրոյի Գարեգին Նժդեհ կայարանում 30-ամյա Արման Ենգիբարյանի` ոստիկանի կողմից սպանվելուն: Թերթը զրուցել է Ենգկբարյանի հարազատների հետ եւ սենսացիոն բացահայտումներ արել: Ըստ այդմ. «Արման Ենգիբարյանը խոհարար էր, «Խոհարարների ասոցիացիայի» նախագահը, որպես լավ խոհարար հրավիրվել էր հեռուստաընկերություններ՝ ցուցադրելու իր հմտությունները: Վերջին հաղորդման ժամանակ՝ ապրիլի 7-ին, Արմանը մի ոսկե ձկնիկ էր նվիրել երգիչ Սոսո Պավլիաշվիլիին: Իսկ սպանվելուց րոպեներ առաջ շատ հանգիստ խոսել էր կնոջ՝ Անժելայի հետ: Դա վերջին խոսակցությունն էր... Որովայնին եւ պարանոցին հասցված երկու կրակոցով ոստիկանները վերջ էին տվել Արմանի կյանքին՝ նրան ներկայացնելով կասկածյալ, հանցագործ: Եվ այդ ամենը շատ զայրացրել ու բազմաթիվ հարցականներ էր առաջացրել Արմանի հարազատների մոտ:


Նրա հայրը՝ Սերգեյ Ենգիբարյանը, «Ժամանակ»-ի միջոցով փորձել է այդ հարցերն ուղղել իրավասու ատյաններին, երկրի ղեկավարությանը. «Ինձ միայն մի հարց ա հետաքրքրում՝ առանց դատարանի որոշման, առանց ոչ մի բանի, լրագրողները հեռուստացույցով, թերթերում գրում են՝ վնասազերծել են հանցագործին, եւ այդ հանցագործին ոստիկանը վնասազերծում է երկու կրակոցո՞վ, մեկը որովայնին ա խփում, մյուսը՝ գլխին: էդ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում՝ երկրորդ գնդակը, որ խփել են գլխին: Գլխին խփում են՝ քիլլեր ա՞ եղել մեր ոստիկանը»: Հայրը դեռ չի հավատում, որ որդին չկա: «Ինքը խոհարար էր, «Խոհարարական ասոցիացիայի» նախագահ: Էդ որ ասում են՝ ինքը 4 ամիս հետազոտման (հետախուզման) մեջ ա եղել, ապրիլի 7-ին Հայաստանի երկրորդ ալիքով ելույթ ա ունեցել, Սոսո Պավլիաշվիլիին մրգերից, ինչից նվեր է մատուցել... Էդ ո՞նց ա լինում, որ «հանցագործը» հեռուստացույցով ելույթ ա ունենում, բայց ոչ մեկը իրան չի ճանաչում»,- հարց է տալիս հայրը ու նշում, որ ոստիկանները երբեւէ իր տուն չեն եկել, Արմանը երբեք հաշվառման մեջ չի եղել, հետախուզման մեջ չի եղել, եւ դժվարանում է սպանության որեւէ կոնկրետ վարկած առաջ քաշել: Արմանի եղբոր պատմելով՝ հանգուցյալը զինվորական ծառայության ժամանակ է սովորել խոհարարությունը եւ հետզհետե 10 տարվա մեջ կատարելագործել իր հմտությունները:

*News.am*

----------


## VisTolog

Բա իրան զենք որտեղի՞ց, ինչի՞ համար, խի՞ էր փախնում, բա վկաների ցուցմունքնե՞րը… էս ինչ հեքիաթա: :Blink:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.06.2011), Նարե91 (22.06.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ հեքիաթա... Էդ ոստիկանը հո՞ կյանքից ձեռ չէր քաշել, որ անմեղ մարդու վրա կրակեր

----------


## _Հրաչ_

> «Եռաբլուր» պանթեոնում ինքնասպան է եղել ոստիկանության օպերլիազորը
> 
> Երեւանում այսօր` հունիսի 25-ի առավոտյան «Եռաբլուր» պանթեոնում դիակ է հայտնաբերվել:
> 
> Ինչպես դեպքի վայրից NEWS.am-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, ժամը 08:25-ի սահմաններում, անհայտ քաղաքացին զանգահարել է ոստիկանության Մալաթիայի բաժին եւ հայտնել, որ «Եռաբլուր» պանթեոնի մոտ տղամարդու դիակ կա:
> 
> Դեպքի վայր են ժամանել ոստիկանության Երեւան քաղաքի վարչության պետ, ոստիկանության գեներալ-մայոր Ներսես Նազարյանը, ոստիկանության քրեական հետախուզության գլխավոր վարչության պետ, ոստիկանության գնդապետ Աշոտ Կարապետյանը, ոստիկանության Մալաթիայի բաժնի պետ, գնդապետ Լեւոն Յազիչյանը, օպերգծով տեղակալ Գրիգոր Կարապետյանը, քննիչներն ու փորձագետը:
> 
> Պարզվել է, որ մահացածը ոստիկանության քրեական հետախուզության գլխավոր վարչության օպերլիազոր, ոստիկանության ավագ լեյտենանտ 25-ամյա Կորյուն Արզումանյանն է:
> ...


Կուրսեցիս...  :Sad:

----------


## Jarre

*Հռոմի պապը, iPad-ը և Twitter-ը*



Այսօր Հռոմի պապը *iPad*-ով իր առաջին գրառումն է կատարել *Twitter*-ում, որտեղ հայտնել է Վատիկանի նոր կայքի մասին։

Եվրոնյուզը այս կապակցությամբ Twitter-ին անվանել է սուրբ  :Smile: 

Աղբյուր՝ *euronews*

ՀԳ՝ հուսանք, որ Պապը ադնագլազնիկում չի հայտնվի։ Չնայած հետաքրքիր կլիներ տեսնել, թե ինչ ստատուս կգրեր  :Blush:

----------

Adriano (30.06.2011), Freeman (29.06.2011), Moonwalker (01.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (29.06.2011)

----------


## Yevuk

Հայաստանը ներկայացնող Նարեկ Հախնազարյանը՝ Չայկովսկու անվան մրցույթի հաղթող



Չայկովսկու անվան միջազգային երաժշտական մրցույթում այսօր «Թավջութակ» անվանակարգում հաղթել է Հայաստանը ներկայացնող անվանի երաժիշտ Նարեկ Հախնազարյանը:

Այդ անվանակարգում եզրափակիչ էին անցել 5 երկրների՝ Իտալիայի, Գերմանիայի, Բելառուսի, Ֆրանսիայի ու Հայաստանի ներկայացուցիչները: Երկրորդ ու երրորդ տեղերը զբաղեցրել են համապատասխանաբար Ֆրանսիայի ու Բելառուսի ներկայացուցիչները, իսկ առաջին տեղը զբաղեցրած մեր հայրենակիցը որպես մրցանակ կստանա 20 հազար եվրո գումար:

Հատկանշական է, որ «Դաշնամուր» անվանակարգում առաջին տեղը զբաղեցրած և Ռուսաստանը ներկայացնող Դանիլ Տրիֆոնովը Քլիվլենդի երաժշտական ակադեմիայում դասավանդող հայազգի հայտնի երաժիշտ Սերգեյ Բաբայանի աշակերտն է: 

_tert.am_

----------

Ameli (01.07.2011), CactuSoul (06.07.2011), Monk (01.07.2011), Moonwalker (01.07.2011), Smokie (01.07.2011), Valentina (01.07.2011), Մանուլ (01.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (01.07.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

*Հայտնաբերվել է ամենագարշահոտ կրոնավոր տղամարդն աշխարհում*




Հնդիկ Քայլաշ Սինգհը, ով փափագում է տղա ժառանգ ունենալ, հետեւել է քրմերի խորհրդին եւ հարսանիքից հետո, որը կայացել է 1974 թվականին, ոչ լողացել է, ոչ` սափրվել:

Խորհուրդը, սակայն, չի օգնել. Սինգհը 7 դուստր ունի, որոնցից ամենակրտսերը 16 տարեկան է, հաղորդում է Regions.ru-ն` վկայակոչելով բրիտանական The Daily Mail-ը:

Նման եզակի երդում տված հնդիկն ապրում է Գանգեսի ափին գտնվող Վարանասի քաղաքում, որտեղ 47 աստիճան տաքությունը սովորական ջերմաստիճան է: Սինգհն ամեն օր այդ շագին խնամում է կովերին: Միակ հիգիենիկ ընթացակարգը, որին հետեւում է Սինգհը (բացի ձեռքերը լվալուց եւ բերանը ողողելուց) «կրակե բաղնիքն է», որը կայանում է նրանում, որ Սինգհը մարիխուանա է ծխում, աղոթում Շիվա Աստծուն եւ պարում կրակի շուրջը:

Զարմանալի չէ, որ նման «հոտավետ» մարդու կողքին ապրելը հեշտ չէ եւ անգամ նրա ընտանիքի անդամները մի անգամ փորձել են նրան նետել գետը, բայց Սինգհին հաջողվել է դուրս պրծնել ընտանիքի անդամների ձեռքից եւ փախչել:

«Նա ասում է, որ ավելի շուտ կմահանա, քան կլողանա իմ տղա ունենալուց շուտ»,- ասում է Սինգհի 60-ամյա կինը` Կալավատի Դեվին ու շարունակում. «Դա այնքան երկար է շարունակվում, որ մենք արդեն սովորել ենք»:

http://news.am/arm/news/64785.html

----------

Ապե Ջան (01.07.2011), Արէա (01.07.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Արմենչիկը դուետ է պարտաստում Սնուպ Դոգի հետ:  :Smile:

----------


## Tig

Ինչոր մեկը կա՞ր ա բացատրի ինչ ա նշանակում *"բարերարների ճեմուղի"*... :Think: 

*Կբացվի հայ բարերարների ճեմուղի*
11:34 • 06.07.11

Հայաստանում սեպտեմբերին կբացվի հայ բարերարների ճեմուղի: Այս մասին այսօր լրագրողների հետ հանդիպմանը հայտարարեց սփյուռքի նախարար Հրանուշ Հակոբյանը:

Նախարարն ասուլիս է հրավիրել՝ ամփոփելու նախարարության՝ այս տարվա առաջին կիսամյակի աշխատանքները: 
Ըստ Հրանուշ Հակոբյանի՝ այս տարի հայապահպանության գլխավոր «թիրախ» է ընտրվել երիտասարդությունը, և տարին հայտարարվել է երիտասարդության տարի: Նրա խոսքով՝ նախարարությունն իրականացնում է երիտասարդությանն ուղղված մի շարք ծրագրեր, այդ թվում՝ «Կտոր մը հայրենիք», «Հայրենիք, քեզ այսպես եմ տեսնում» ցուցահանդես-մրցույթը, «Արի տուն» ծրագրի ճամբարային հատվածը:

Tert.am

----------


## Նարե91

*Հայաստանյան բուհերն այս տարի լուրջ ֆինանսական խնդիրների կբախվեն*

Դիմորդների կրճատման հետևանքով՝ այս տարի հայաստանյան բուհերը կբախվեն ֆինանսական լուրջ խնդիրների: 2011-12 ուսումնական տարում բարձրագույն ուսումնական հաստատությունում սովորելու համար առաջին փուլով դիմել է 1209 հոգի՝ նախորդ տարվա մոտ 18,000-ի փոխարեն:

Դիմորդների թվի նվազման հետևանքով ֆինանսական միջոցների բացակայության պայմաններում բուհերը կանգնած են կադրային կրճատումների եզրին, սակայն նրանք պնդում են, որ մասսայական կրճատումներ չեն լինի: 

Կրթության և գիտության նախարարության բուհերի համակարգման և վերահսկման բաժնի պետ Սասուն Մելիքյանը նշում է, որ այս տարի դիմորդների թվի կրճատման միտումը պայմանավորված է 12-ամյա կրթական համակարգին անցում կատարելու հանգամանքով: Հայաստանի դպրոցական կրթության համակարգը փոփոխվել է 2009-ին՝ 47 եվրոպական երկրների կրթական համակարգերի սկզբունքները սահմանող Բոլոնիայի գործընթացի շրջանակներում:

Այնուամենայնիվ, այս տարի դիմորդների պակասը գերազանցել է անգամ ամենահոռետեսական կանխատեսումները, և բուհերը կանգնելու են բյուջեի կրճատման խնդրի առջև: Երևանի պետական համալսարան (ԵՊՀ) է դիմել ընդհանուր դիմորդների գրեթե կեսը՝ 321 անվճար և 2195 վճարովի տեղերի համար: 54 մասնագիտություններ առաջարկող բուհում ֆակուլտետներ կան, որ ընդհանրապես դիմորդ չունեն, ինչպես էկոլոգիական քիմիան կամ կենսաինֆորմատիկան:

«Այս տարվա դիմորդները նախորդ տարիների դպրոցի շրջանավարտներ են, ովքեր կամ ձախողել են ընդունելության քննությունները նախորդ տարիներին կամ սովորել են միջին մասնագիտական ուսումնական հաստատություններում և հիմա ուզում են բուհ ընդունվել: Կան սփյուռքահայեր, օտարերկրացիներ ու բանակից զորացրվածներ», - նշում է Սասուն Մելիքյանը:

Նույնիսկ եթե բոլոր 1209 դիմորդն էլ բուհ ընդունվեն, 19,719 տեղ թափուր կմնա, քանի որ 2011 ուսումնական տարվա համար բուհերում հատկացված է 2428 անվճար և 18,500 վճարովի տեղ:

Մելիքյանի խոսքերով՝ դիմորդների թվի կրճատման հետևանքով բուհերին սպասվող ֆինանսական խնդիրները կարող են բարդ իրավիճակ ստեղծել, սակայն նա դժվարացել է նշել, թե որքանով կկրճատվեն բուհերի ֆինանսական միջոցները: Պաշտոնյան հայտարարել է, որ պետությունը հավելյալ ֆինանսական աջակցություն չի նախատեսում բուհերի համար: 

Նա նշել է, որ կրթական համակարգի համար դժվար, բայց հաղթահարելի տարի է լինելու, ընդ որում, հաղթահարման մեթոդները բուհերն իրենք պետք է որոշեն՝ ըստ իրենց առանձնահատկությունների. «Չեմ կարծում, որ պետական բուհերը շատ լուրջ խնդիրներ ունենան: Ամեն դեպքում մասսայական կրճատումներ չեն լինի»:

Դիմորդների հարցն առավել խնդրահարույց է մասնավոր բուհերի համար:

Գլաձոր համալսարանի 1000 ուսանողի վարձավճարից գոյացած տարեկան եկամուտը կազմում է մոտ 25-30 միլիոն դրամ, որն այս տարի լավագույն դեպքում կիսով չափ կնվազի: Այդուհանդերձ, Գլաձորի ղեկավարությունը չի նախատեսում կադրային կրճատումներ, բայց կանխատեսում է ֆինանսական ճգնաժամ, որը հաղթահարելու համար կցանկանար ստանալ եթե ոչ նույնչափ, ապա գոնե որոշակի պետական հոգածություն, ինչպիսին ստանում են պետականները:

«Մասնավոր բուհերը, ի տարբերություն պետականների, միանգամայն ինքնաֆինանսավորվող են, հետևաբար այս տարին պարզապես մարտահրավեր է լինելու ոչ պետական բուհերի համար», - ասում է «Գլաձոր» համալսարանի ռեկտոր Ժորա Ջհանգիրյանը:

ԵՊՀ ընդունող հանձնաժողովի պատասխանատու քարտուղար Վաչագան Գալստյանը նշում է, որ այս տարի մայր բուհում կլինեն ֆակուլտետներ, որոնք համարյա դիմորդներ չեն ունենա, հետևաբար, այստեղ ֆինանսական ճգնաժամն առավել զգալի կլինի: 

«Վիճակը մտահոգիչ է բնագիտական ֆակուլտետներում, ռոմանագերմանական բանասիրություն ֆակուլտետի առանձին մասնագիտություններում: Ընդամենը 1 դիմորդ ունի 20 անվճար տեղով միջուկային ռեակտորների ֆիզիկա բաժինը, որն այս տարի բացվել է ֆիզիկա ֆակուլտետում: Մինչդեռ պետությունը նախատեսում էր այս բաժնի շրջանավարտներին ապահովել աշխատանքով», - ասում է Գալստյանը:

Նախորդ տարիների ամենավարկանշային իրավագիտություն ֆակուլտետում կան միայն վճարովի տեղեր. 110 տեղի համար՝ 53 դիմորդ, միջազգային հարաբերություններ ֆակուլտետ է դիմել 28 հոգի՝ 80 վճարովի տեղերի համար:

«Եթե դիմորդ չլինի տվյալ ֆակուլտետում, բնականաբար, առաջին կուրս չի ձևավորվի, իսկ այն ֆակուլտետները, որոնք կունենան 2-3 առաջին կուրսեցի, ըստ երևույթին հարակից մասնագիտությունները միավորելով՝ կստեղծվեն խմբեր», - բացատրում է Գալստյանը:

Իրականում նույնիսկ այս սակավաթիվ դիմորդներից ոչ բոլորը կկարողանան հաղթահարել ընդունելության քննությունների արգելքը: Դրական միավորի շեմը մինչ օրս չի հաղթահարել 25 դիմորդ, որը ընդհանուր դիմորդների մոտ 5 տոկոսն է կազմում: 

«Գնահատման և թեստավորման կենտրոնի (ԳԹԿ) պահանջով այս տարի թեստեր կազմող հանձնաժողովներն այնպես են կազմել քննաթերթիկները, որ նվազագույն անցողիկ միավորը լինի հեշտ հաղթահարելի», - ասում է ԳԹԿ հանրային կապերի պատասխանատու Գայանե Մանուկյանը:

Սակայն, նույնիսկ այս դեպքում դիմորդներից շատերը կարող են ձախողել ընդունելության քննությունների երկրորդ փուլը: 

Գնահատման և թեստավորման կենտրոնի Մշակումների և կազմակերպչական բաժնի պետ Կարո Նասիբյանի մտահոգությունը ոչ միայն դիմորդների պակասի, այլև նրանց որակի հետ է կապված:

«Կան դիմորդներ, որ ընդհանրապես տեղյակ չեն թեստերից, անգամ դիմումների լրացման ձևը չգիտեին: Քննությունների ընթացքում մենք ստիպված էինք շատերին բացատրել՝ ինչպես լրացնեն քննաթերթիկները», - ասում է Նասիբյանը:

աղբյուր` *1in.am*

----------


## VisTolog

Նախորդ տարի պետքա մտածեին, որ մյուս տարի պրոբլեմներ են ունենալու ու մի քիչ գումար հետ գցեին «սև օրվա» համար: :Jpit:

----------


## Artyom

Թայվանում հանգուցյալի համար սթրիփ-պարուհու են հրավիրում

ԱՄՆ Հարավային Կարոլինայի համալսարանի անթրոպոլոգ Մարկ Մոսկովիցը Թայվանի բնիկների կենսակերպն ու ավանդույթներն ուսումնասիրելիս հետաքրքիր փաստ է արձանագրել գյուղերից մեկում: Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է «The Daily Mail»-ը, Մոսկովիցը նկարահանել է, թե ինչպես են հանգուցյալի համար ազգականները սթրիփ-պարուհու կանչում: Մերկապարուհին ժամանում է երեկոյան, նեոնային լույսերով զարդարված մեքենայով, որպեսզի հանգուցյալը վերջին անգամ կրքոտ մերկապարի «ականատես» լինի:

Խուանացիները (Թայվանի բնիկ ցեղերից մեկը) հավատում են, որ այս կերպ իրենց սիրելին անդրշիրիմյան աշխարհ է գնում բավականությամբ եւ «ժպիտը դեմքին»:

Մոսկովիցի 40 րոպեանոց վավերագրական ֆիլմում ավանդույթի վերաբերյալ հարցազրույցներ կան մերկապարուհիների, մասնագետների եւ պետական պաշտոնյաների հետ: Անթրոպոլոգը նշում է, որ պետական չինովնիկները խիստ քննադատության են ենթարկում այս ավանդույթը եւ դրա կիրառումը:

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Աղբյուր՝ http://news.am/
 :LOL:

----------

Moonwalker (13.07.2011)

----------


## impression

Հայերը թլպատում են նորածիններին

NEWS.am-ը մեջբերել է «Ազգի» հոդվածը, որտեղ գրված է, որ Կալիֆոռնիայի հայ համայնքի շրջանում երեխաների թլպատումը բավական լայն տարածում ունի: Բժշկական մարդաբան, մագիստրոս Աստղիկ Վարդանյանը նշում է, որ հենց այս փաստն է գլխավոր պատճառ դարձել, որ ինքը եւ իր ամուսին` հոգեբույժ Արթուր Պողոսյանը հիմնել են «Հայք նախագիծ» (haikProject.org) կազմակերպությունը: Սա այս կարգի միակ կազմակերպությունն է հայաշատ այս նահանգում, որ զբաղվում է հայ մանուկների առողջապահական խնամքի խնդիրներով: Թլպատումը սովորաբար իրականացվում է անմիջապես երեխայի ծննդից հետո, հիվանդանոցում, երբ երեխան ընդամենը մեկ օրական է:

Բժշկական խոշոր եւ հեղինակավոր կազմակերպություններից ու միություններից շատերը, ինչպես Ամերիկյան մանկաբուժական ակադեմիան, Ամերիկյան բժշկական ասոցիացիան, կանադական ու ավստրալիական նույնանուն կազմակերպությունները թլպատումը չեն համարում կանխարգելիչ միջոց: Կանադայում, Ավստրալիայում ու Անգլիայում վաղուց դադարել են իրականացնել այն: Սակայն սա բավական թանկ` 400-800 դոլար արժեցող վիրահատություն է` շահավետ թե բժշկի եւ թե հիվանդանոցի համար, եւ սովորաբար խրախուսվում է, որովհետեւ ծախսերն անմիջականորեն փակվում են պետական բուժ-ծրագրերի կողմից:

«Թլպատումն անվնաս վիրահատություն չէ, ինչպես փորձում են հավատացնել դրա կողմնակիցները: Այն լուրջ վիրաբուժական գործողություն է հատկապես նորածին երեխայի համար, որի դիմադրողականությունը դեռ զարգացած չէ: Երեխաների մեծ մասը թլպատվում է առանց ցավազրկման: Ցավը նրանցից շատերի մեջ համարյա neirogenik shock (coma) է առաջացնում»,- ասում է Աստղիկ Վարդանյանը. «Երեխան կարող է դժվարամիզություն, արյան վարակում եւ արյունահոսություն ունենալ: Տարեկան մոտ 120 այսպիսի դեպքեր են գրանցվում: Սակայն թլպատման հետեւանքով մահվան դեպքերի վիճակագրությունը հետազոտելն անհնար է, քանի որ շատ դեպքերում գրանցվում է մահվան ոչ թե առաջնային, այլ երկրորդային պատճառը, ասենք, գանգրենա, արյունահոսություն»:
Թլպատումն անցանկալի է նաեւ այն առումով, որ երեխան կորցնում է նյարդային բազմաթիվ հանգույցներով զգայուն մի համակարգ, որը հետագայում մեծ դեր է խաղալու նրա սեռական զգայունակության պահպանման հարցում:

Աստղիկ Վարդանյանը ներկայացրել է սեփական հետազոտությունների արդյունքները, որ կատարել է մանկապարտեզներից, առանձին հիվանդանոցներից վերցրած տվյալների ու հարցումների հիման վրա: Ըստ այդմ, Միջին Արեւելքի երկրներից (Իրան, Լիբանան, Եգիպտոս) ԱՄՆ եկած հայերի 60-70 տոկոսը թլպատում է իր նորածին երեխային, եւ շատ դժվար է տարհամոզել նրանց թլպատման բացասական հատկությունների վերաբերյալ:

Քրիստոնեական մեր կենսաձեւին անհարիր այս իրողությունը մերժում են միայն Հայաստանից եկած հայերը, նրանց շրջանում թլպատումների տոկոսը խիստ ցածր է:
«80-ական թթ. ամերիկացիների մոտ 90 տոկոսը թլպատում էր երեխաներին: Այսօր ԱՄՆ-ում եւս հսկայական շարժում է սկսվել դրա դեմ: Այսօր այդ տոկոսն իջել է 60-ի, Կալիֆոռնիայում 39 է, այնուամենայնիվ, հայերի շրջանում մնում է բարձր», նշում է Աստղիկ Վարդանյանը: Պետական բուժ-ծրագրերը որոշ նահանգներում դադարել են փակել թլպատումների ծախսերը, գրում է NEWS.am-ը: 

Աղբյուր՝ http://top-news.am/

----------

Freeman (13.07.2011), Tig (13.07.2011), Valentina (13.07.2011), VisTolog (29.07.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Հայերը թլպատում են նորածիններին
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ http://top-news.am/


 Մեր անատի դասխոսն էլ ասում էր «իզուր չեք թլպատվել»  :LOL:

----------

impression (13.07.2011), VisTolog (29.07.2011)

----------


## VisTolog



----------

Freeman (13.07.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> 


Ուրիշ աղբյուր կա՞,բացի «Ամերիկայի ձայնից»

----------


## VisTolog

> Ուրիշ աղբյուր կա՞,բացի «Ամերիկայի ձայնից»


Ոչ: :Unsure:

----------


## impression

Պաշտոնը շնորհավորել են շամպայնով

Asekose.am կայքը, հղում կատարելով «Առավոտ» թերթին, գրում է, որ ՀՀԿ Արբակիրի տարածքային կառույցի ղեկավար Հովհաննես Շահինյանի հրաժարականից հետո կառույցի ղեկավար է նշանակվել համայնքապետի նախկին տեղակալ Արմեն Մարտոյանը, ում կոնյակով և շամպայնով շնորհավորելու են գնացել ԱԺ պատգամավորներ Լևոն Սարգսյանը և Սամվել Ղարզարյանը: «Ի դեպ, Արմեն Մարտոյանը հենց այն նախկին փոխհամայնքապետն է, ում գլխին ժամանակին աշխատակիցները օյին էին խաղացել. Վան Գոգի անունից նամակ էին գրել, թե արվեստագետ եմ, աշխատելու տարածք չունեմ, սա էլ մի հրաման էր տվել, թե Վան-Գոգին տարածք տրամադրեք, թող աշխատի»,-գրում է թերթը: 

Աղբյուր՝ http://top-news.am/

----------

Ariadna (20.07.2011), Freeman (14.07.2011), Moonwalker (14.07.2011), murmushka (14.07.2011), Nadine (20.07.2011), Valentina (14.07.2011), Արէա (14.07.2011), Մանուլ (20.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (14.07.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

*«Ժամանակ». Նավասարդ Կճոյանի նոր օբյեկտը` JOSE*

«Ժամանակ»-ի աղբյուրները հայտնում են, որ Երեւանի կենտրոնում Խանջյան փողոցի վրա գործող JOSE  համալիրը պատկանում է Արարատյան Հայրապետական թեմի առաջնորդական փոխանորդ Տ. Նավասարդ արքեպիսկոպոս Կճոյանին: «Ակնհայտ է, որ համալիրը վերջնական տեսքի է բերելու համար անհրաժեշտ է եղել ներդնել միլիոնավոր դոլարներ: Թե սանիկներից որ մեկն է այդ միլիոնները նվիրաբերել Սրբազան հորը, մնում է միայն գուշակել:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Նավասարդ արքեպիսկոպոս Կճոյանը սերտ հարաբերություններ ունի «Հանրապետական» կուսակցության եւ հատկապես վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանի հետ, որի հովանավորությամբ էլ, ըստ ամենայնի, կառուցվել եւ ընդյալնվում է JOSE-ն»,-գրում է թերթը:


Վերջերս շատ շփվեցի էս օբյեկտի հետ. փաստորեն էդ էլ ա Նավասարադյան սեփականություն: :LOL: 

http://news.am/arm/news/68512.html

----------

Ariadna (20.07.2011), Freeman (20.07.2011), Արէա (20.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (20.07.2011)

----------


## impression

*Մայր աթոռի պարզաբանումները*

Գարեգին Բ-ի` «Ես որեւէ գործ չունեմ լեռներում գտնվող վանքերի եւ եկեղեցիների հետ» արտահայտությունը, որի մասին հայտնել էր հուշարձանագետ Սամվել Կարապետյանի իր հարցազրույցներից մեկում, լայն հասարակական արձագանք է ստացել, գրում է NEWS.am-ը: Հուշարձանագետը հայտնել է, թե Կաթողիկոսն այդ արտահայտությունն արել է ոչ թե մի քանի օր առաջ Սանահինը փրկելու իր հորդորին ի պատասխան, այլ 2006 թվականին հանգուցյալ ճարտարապետ Արմեն Հախնազարյանի եւ Վեհափառի զրույցի ընթացքում, որին Կարապետյանը ներկա է եղել:

Այս առնչությամբ, «Չենք լռելու» նախաձեռնությունը նշում է.
«2006 թվականին, թե երեկ` խնդրի էությունը չի փոխվում. Կաթողիկոսը որեւէ գործ չունի լեռներում գտնվող վանքերի եւ եկեղեցիների հետ:
Ողջ գիշեր Facebook-ում թափ էր հավաքում Գարեգին Բ-ի արտահայտության կապակցությամբ սկիզբ առած բողոքի ալիքը: Բոլորը կենտրոնացան Կաթողիկոսի կերպարը, նրա լավ ու վատ գործերը վերլուծելու վրա, ինչը շեղեց ուշադրությունը «Չենք լռելու»-ի կողմից բարձրացված բուն խնդրից` UNESCO-ի Համաշխարհային մշակութային ժառանգության ցանկում ներառված X դարի Սանահինի վանական համալիրի խայտառակ բարձիթողի վիճակից:
Երեկոյան Մայր աթոռի տեղեկատվական համակարգի տնօրեն Վահրամ Մելիքյանը հանդես եկավ պարզաբանումներով, որոնք ոչ միայն չվերացրին բարձրացված հարցադրումները, այլեւ առաջ բերեցին նոր հարցեր»:

Վահրամ քահանա Մելիքյանը երեկ հայտարարել էր, որ հուշարձանագետ Սամվել Կարապետյանի խոսքը չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը եւ նրան մեղադրել էր անամոթության ու լկտիության մեջ: Բացի այդ, Մելիքյանը NEWS.am-ին հայտնել էր, որ Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածինը ողբալի վիճակում գտնվող Սանահինի վանական համալիրի վերականգնման համար միջոցներ չունի:

Facebook սոցիալական ցանցում բացվել է խումբ, ովքեր պահանջում են Գարեգին Բ-ի հրաժարականը: 


աղբյուրը` http://top-news.am

----------

Ariadna (20.07.2011), Claudia Mori (21.07.2011), Tig (20.07.2011), Արէա (20.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (20.07.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Ուղևորները կիմանան, թե երբ է գալու երթուղայինը*
Մոտակա մի քանի օրերի ընթացքում Հայաստան կժամանի հատուկ սարքավորում, որի միջոցով կանգառում կանգնած ուղեւորները կկարողանան իմանալ, թե անհրաժեշտ փոխադրամիջոցը երբ կմոտենա։Այս մասին NEWS.am-Ինովացիայի թղթակցի հետ զրույցում ասել է «Երեւան քաղաքի կառավարման տեխնոլոգիաների կենտրոնի» փոխտնօրեն Վահագն Ծատուրյանը։ Վերջինիս խոսքերով, նշված սարքավորումը Հայաստան կներմուծվի Ռուսաստանից: Փորձնական կարգով այդ սարքավորումը առայժմ կտեղադրվի միայն մեկ կանգառում։

 «Ծրագրի հաջող ընթացքի դեպքում նման սարքավորումներ կտեղադրվեն նաեւ այլ կանգառներում» ,-ասել է Վահագն Ծատուրյանը, նշելով, որ կանգառը , ուր կտեղադրվի սարքավորումը, հայտնի կդառնա սարքավորումը բերելուց հետո միայն։

*top-news.am*

Հ.Գ Լավ է, էս հայերից չի: Տեսնես սրանով ո՞նց են փորձելու փող աշխատել:
Ասենք կնոպկա կլինի դրված, 100 դրամը կտեղադրես ու կիմանաս ինչքա՞ն ժամանակից ա գալու 74 համարի երթուղայինը:  :LOL:

----------

Firegirl777 (21.07.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մի կանգառում են դնելու, հլը որ սա հերթական PR ակցիան ա, ոնց որ 5 հատ ավտոբուսի մեջ Wi-Fi -ը: Նենց որ փող չեն աշխատում, ինքնագովազդ են անում:  :Smile:

----------

Firegirl777 (21.07.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

*Որտեղի՞ց Մայր Աթոռին Toyota-ներ. պարզաբանում է Վեհափառի խոսնակը*

Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնի տեղեկատվական համակարգի պատասխանատու տեր Վահրամ քահանա Մելիքյանն այսօր հրավիրված ասուլիսի ժամանակ անդրադարձավ «Արմինֆո» գործակալության այն տեղեկատվությանը, թե միայն վերջին տարում Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածինը Հայաստանում ճապոնական Toyota կոնցեռնի ներկայացուցչություններից մեկում` Toyota-Yerevan ընկերությունում, ձեռք է բերել 309 հազար ԱՄՆ դոլար ընդհանուր արժողությամբ 7 ավտոմեքենա:

Տեր Վահրամի խոսքով՝ Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնի եկամուտները հետևյալ կերպ են գոյանում՝ Մայր Աթոռի բյուջեի շուրջ 17–18 տոկոսը գոյանում է եկեղեցիներում իրականացվող մոմավաճառությունից, եկեղեցիների գանձանակներում արված նվիրատվություններից, նաև գրականության վաճառքից, իսկ մնացյալ գումարները գալիս են անհատ բարերարներից և ազգային կառույցներից ու կազմակերպություններից, որոնք իրենց նվիրատվությունն են անում Մայր Աթոռի գործունեության, հատկապես՝ առանձին ծրագրերի իրականացման համար։

Ինչ վերաբերում է Toyota-ներին, տեր Վահրամն ասաց. «Շուրջ երկու տարի առաջ ազգային բարերար Սամվել Կարապետյանի կողմից այդ մեքենաները նվիրաբերվել են Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնին, և Մայր Աթոռը ինքը այդ գնումները չի կատարել, ուղղակի նվիրատվություն է կատարվել։ Հիշատակվող մյուս մեքենան՝ Toyota HiAce–ը, նվիրաբերել է Էջմիածին եկած հոլանդացի մի ուխտավոր, և Մայր Աթոռը որևէ միջոց դրա համար չի վատնել»։

«Բացի այդ՝ ծիծաղելի է մտածել, որ վեց հազար աշխատակից ունեցող հաստատության համար, ինչպիսին Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածինն է, ունենալ մի քանի մեքենաներ, որոնք այսօր փողոցում երթևեկող մեքենաների համեմատ ճոխ չեն և զեխություն չեն... Այլևս գնահատականները Ձեզ եմ թողնում»,– հայտարարեց տեր Վահրամն՝ ավելացնելով, որ նվիրատվությունները մարդիկ կատարում են իրենց ցանկությամբ, և ինքը դրա մեջ որևէ անպատշաճություն չի տեսնում

Նա պատմեց, որ ինքը վերջերս Վրաստանում էր ու տեսել է, որ նախագահն անձամբ հոգևոր դասին բարձրակարգ մեքենաներ է նվիրաբերել։ Ինչ վերաբերում է Մայր Աթոռին, ապա, տեր Վահրամի խոսքով, մեքենաների պարկը մեծ թիվ չի կազմում։ «Այդ Տոյոտաներն են ու մի քանի խորհրդային տարիներին արտադրված մեքենաներ ու Վեհափառ Հայրապետին սպասարկող մեքենան»,– ասաց նա։

http://tert.am/am/news/2011/07/22/toyota-holysee




> Տեր Վահրամի խոսքով՝ Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնի եկամուտները հետևյալ կերպ են գոյանում՝ Մայր Աթոռի բյուջեի շուրջ *17–18 տոկոսը գոյանում է եկեղեցիներում իրականացվող մոմավաճառությունից, եկեղեցիների գանձանակներում արված նվիրատվություններից, նաև գրականության վաճառքից,* իսկ մնացյալ գումարները գալիս են անհատ բարերարներից և ազգային կառույցներից ու կազմակերպություններից, որոնք իրենց նվիրատվությունն են անում Մայր Աթոռի գործունեության, հատկապես՝ առանձին ծրագրերի իրականացման համար։


 :LOL: 


ՀԳ Կամաց-կամաց ես էլ եմ ուզում հոգևորական դառնամ… :Jpit: 

Տենաս հրապարակի կլօրը ե՞րբա առնելու մեր կաթողիկոսը: :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Skeptic (22.07.2011), Արէա (22.07.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> *Որտեղի՞ց Մայր Աթոռին Toyota-ներ. պարզաբանում է Վեհափառի խոսնակը*


Էսօր ազերիների մոտ էլ *կարդացի*:

----------


## Skeptic

> Էսօր ազերիների մոտ էլ *կարդացի*:


Բայց կարո՞ղ ա` նորություն ա /անկախ կոնկրետ տվյալ դեպքի սկզբնաղբյուրից/:  :Dntknw:

----------


## VisTolog

Ողջ աշխարհն այսօր քննարկում է սահմռկեցուցիչ տեսանյութը, որը նկարահանված է հնդկական Պատալպանի ջրվեժի մոտ: Տեսանյութում` երկու րոպեի ընթացքում խեղդվում է հինգհոգանոց ընտանիքը: Թե ինչ կարող էին անել ականատեսները` փրկելու համար ընտանիքի անդամների կյանքը, քննարկվում է ողջ աշխարհում:

Բարոյական խնդիր է առաջանում յուրաքանչյուր այսպիսի օպերատորի համար. նկարե՞լ տեսանյութը, թե՞ մասնակից դառնալ ողբերգությանը: Հնդիկ զբոսաշրջիկ Գուարավ Պատիդարը տեսանկարել է, թե ինչպես է անսպասելի ալիքը սպանում հինգ մարդու` այն քսանից, ովքեր որոշել էին վազելով կտրել նշանակվոր հնդկական ջրվեժի` Պատալպանի հունը:

Հնդիկ մահմեդականի ընտանիքը` Չհավի ազգանունով, մեկնել էր Պատալպանիի մոտ բացօթյա խնջույքի` նշելու ավագ դստեր` դիպլոմ ստանալը: Վերադառնալով տուն` տոնի բոլոր մասնակիցները սակավաջուր հունով վազում են հանդիպակաց ափ:

Սակայն այն պահին, երբ ուրախ հնդիկները կատակներով անցնում էին հանդիպակաց ափ, գետում երևաց մի մեծ ալիք, որը, ըստ երևույթին, լեռներում տեղացած անակնկալ, բայց տեղատարափ մի անձրևի հետևանք էր:

Առաջին տասնհինգը, արագ վազելով, անցնում է գետը, ապա աղջիկը հանկարծ որոշում է, որ չի ուզում թրջել իր ոտքերը և կանգ է առնում: Նրա հետևից կանգ է առնում նաև նրա եղբայրը` սպասելով ընտանիքի մյուս անդամներին:

Տեսանյութը դիտելիս պարզ է դառնում, որ եղբայրը կարող էր փրկվել, եթե կանգ չառներ ու վազելով անցներ գետը, սակայն նա որոշում է կանգ առնել:





http://news.armeniatv.com/2011/07/%D...-%D5%A8%D5%B6/

----------

Bruno (24.07.2011), Lianik (24.07.2011), Life (28.07.2011), Աթեիստ (24.07.2011), Ապե Ջան (25.07.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Մեքսիկայում անհաջողակ խարդախին դատապարտել են 1955 տարվա ազատազրկման*
Մեքսիկայում 1955 տարվա ազատազրկման դատապարտել են մի խարդախի, ով էժան ավտոմեքենաներ էր խոստացել իր համերկրացիներին, ինչի դիմաց նրանք պետք է տեղադրեին մեքենաներում նրա ֆիրմայի գովազդ:

Ինչպես հայտնում է ԻՏԱՌ- ՏԱՍՍԸ, ավելին քան 800 մարդու խաբած Լուիս Գոնսալեսը նաեւ պետք է 2.4 մլն դոլարի տուգանք վճարի: Հաճախորդները պետք է վճարեին «սկզբնական կապիտալ»  2 հազար դոլարի չափով եւ սպասեին իրենց «նվերին»: 

Գրավիչ առաջարկը գայթակղել է 782 մարդու, ովքեր համբերատար սպասել են 3 տարի, մինչեւ հասկացել են, որ չեն ստանա իրենց մեքենաները, գրում է «Ավտոռամբլերը»:

Գործի ուսումնասիրությունը տեւել է 7 տարի:  Դատավարության արդյունքը կալանքի ռեկորդային չափն է ու զգալի գումարը, որը Գոնսալեսը պետք է վճարի:

*News.am*

----------

Freeman (28.07.2011), Valentina (28.07.2011)

----------


## Adriano

*ՎիվաՍել-ՄՏՍ-ը Երեւանի կենդանաբանական այգու տարածքը ապահովել է 10 Մբիթ/վրկ արագությամբ WiFi կապով*

ՎիվաՍել-ՄՏՍ-ի գլխավոր տնօրեն Ռալֆ Յիրիկյանն ասել է, որ սա կենդանաբանական այգու համար առաջադիմական քայլ է:

“Այս քայլով բարձրանում է նաեւ այցելուներին սպասարկելու մակարդակը: Քիչ են նման այգիները, որոնցում ցանկացած ոք կարող է մուտք գործել ինտերնետի լայնաշերտ տարածություն”,- ասել է Ռալֆ Յիրիկյանը:

“Երբ ողջ այգու տարածքը համալրվի համացանցով, կգործի նաեւ ինտերակտիվ քարտեզը, որի միջոցով այցելուն կկարողանա ոչ միայն կողմնորոշվել տարածքում, այլեւ ստանալ հետաքրքրաշարժ տեղեկատվություն այգու եւ կենդանիների մասին”,-ասել է կենդանաբանական այգու տնօրեն Ռուբեն Խաչատրյանը:

Նա տեղեկացրել է, որ սպիտակ սիրամարգների ազատավանդակում տեղադրվել է վեբ-տեսախցիկ, որը թույլ կտա կենդանիների խնամակալներին մշտապես հետեւել նրանց:

“Կենդանիների խնամակալություն” ծրագիրը թույլ է տալիս 20 000-100 000 դրամ նվիրատվություն իրականացնելով` խնամել ձեր սիրելի կենդանիներին:
Աղբյուր՝http://www.mediamax.am/am/news/society/1933/

Էշը պարապ չի մնա :Smile:

----------

Kita (29.07.2011), Meme (29.07.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

“Այս քայլով բարձրանում է նաեւ *կենդանիներին* սպասարկելու մակարդակը: Քիչ են նման այգիները, որոնցում ցանկացած *կենդանի* կարող է մուտք գործել ինտերնետի լայնաշերտ տարածություն”,- ասել է Ռալֆ Յիրիկյանը:

----------

Adriano (29.07.2011), Freeman (10.08.2011), Rammstein (12.08.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

*Հերթական «ինքնասպանությունը» բանակում. 19-ամյա զինվորի մահվան առթիվ քրգործ է հարուցվել ինքնասպանության հասցնելու հոդվածով

*Հուլիսի 29-ին զորամասում ժամկետային զինծառայող Էդուարդ Ալավերդյանի մահվան դեպքի առթիվ հարուցվել է քրեական գործ ինքնասպանության հասցնելու հատկանիշներով: Այս մասին հայտնել է Հայաստանի պաշտպանության նախարարության մամուլի քարտուղար Դավիթ Կարապետյանը:Համաձայն քրեական գործի` 19-ամյա զինվորը մարտական հենակետում իրեն ամրակցված ինքնաձիգից  վիրավորել է իրեն, ինչը հանգեցրել է նրա մահվանը:Նախարարի մամուլի քարտուղարը նշել է, որ այսօր` օգոստոսի 1-ին, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, Հայաստանի պաշտպանության նախարարության քննչական ծառայության կողմից կձերբակալվի զինվորին ինքնասպանության հասցնելու մեջ կասկածվող անձը:«Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի փոխանցմամբ,  Էդուարդ Ալավերդյանը Հրազդան քաղաքից էր:Ավելի վաղ NEWS.am-ը հայտնել էր, որ հուլիսի 29-ին զինվոր է սպանվել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի սահմանին:ԼՂ Պաշտպանության բանակի լրատվության և քարոզչության բաժնից հայտնել էին, որ, ժամը 06:45-ի սահմաններում N զորամասի ժամկետային զինծառայող, 19-ամյա շարքային Էդուարդ Սիմոնի Ալավերդյանը մարտական հենակետում ստացել է հրազենային գնդակային մահացու վիրավորում:
http://news.am/arm/news/69732.html

----------

Arpine (02.08.2011)

----------


## Tig

Վարդավառ ջան վարդավառ  :Smile: 

*Իրանում արգելվեց «ջրոցին»*
11:30 • 03.08.11

Իրանի իշխանություններն արգելել են քաղաքացիներին երկրի տարածքում զովանալու նպատակով միմյանց վրա ջուր լցնել։

Ինչպես տեղեկացնում են իրանական լրատվամիջոցները, անցած շաբաթ մի խումբ քաղաքացիներ Թեհրանի «Ջրի և կրակի» զբոսայգում 38 աստիճան շոգին զովանալու նպատակով «ջրոցի» են խաղացել։ Այնուհետև «ջրոցիի» մասնակիցներն իրենց լուսանկարները տեղադրել են տարբեր սոցիալական ցանցերում, որն էլ բոլորովին դուր չի եկել Իրանի իշխանություններին, որովհետև «լուսանկարներում պատկերված կանանց և տղամարդկանց թրջված հագուստն ընդգծում է նրանց մարմինը, իսկ կանանց գլխաշորերը սահում են նրանց գլխից։

Թեհրանի ոստիկանապետ Հուսեին Սաջիդինյեն հայտարարել է, որ «ջրոցին» «հակասում է իսլամի արժեքներին և հասարակական կարգին» և քննադատել զբոսայգու տնօրինությանը։ Ոստիկանապետը տեղեկացրել է նաև, որ եթե նման բան կրկնվի, «ջրոցու» բոլոր մասնակիցները կձերբակալվեն և կպատժվեն։

Tert.am

----------

John (03.08.2011), Moonwalker (03.08.2011), Valentina (03.08.2011), VisTolog (03.08.2011), Ձայնալար (04.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2011), Ռուֆուս (03.08.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Վիլնյուսի քաղաքապետը զրահամեքենայով ջարդուփշուր է անում անօրինական տեղերում կայանված ավտոմեքենաները )*

Քաղաքապետ Զուոկասը զրահամեքենայով անցնում է հեծանիվների համար նախատեսված կայանատեղում գտնվող Մերսեդեսի վրայով, մեքենայի սարսափահար տիրոջը բարևում, խորհուրդ տալիս մեքենան կայանել օրինական կայանատեղում, հետո ավլում է ապակիների բեկորները, նստում սեփական հեծանիվն ու գնում գործի  :Jpit: )

Բա սենց քաղաքապետ չունենայի՞նք  :Jpit: ))

----------

Arpine (03.08.2011), Chuk (03.08.2011), Life (03.08.2011), Lusina (03.08.2011), Moonwalker (03.08.2011), Rammstein (12.08.2011), Skeptic (03.08.2011), Tig (03.08.2011), Արէա (03.08.2011), Մանուլ (03.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2011)

----------


## John

Կզարմանայի, որ Ֆեռառիի վրայով անցներ)))

----------


## Chuk

> Բա սենց քաղաքապետ չունենայի՞նք ))


Տո ունեցել ենք: Ուղղակի ոչ թե ավտոների այլ մարդկանց վրայով էր անցնում  :Jpit: 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, հա, խնդալու ա: Բայց պետք էր էս քաղաքապետին դատի տալ՝ ուրիշի գույքի ոչնչացման համար, գործից հեռացնել՝ պաշտոնական դիրքի չարաշահման համար: Օրե՞նքի խախտումով ա կայանել մեքենան... է... օրենքի տառին համապատասխան պատժեք: Շատ խորացա, բայց դե չի կարելի սենց բաներ:

----------

Life (03.08.2011), murmushka (10.08.2011), Ribelle (06.09.2011), VisTolog (03.08.2011), Արէա (03.08.2011), Արևածագ (04.08.2011), Ձայնալար (04.08.2011), Մանուլ (03.08.2011), Շինարար (03.08.2011)

----------


## John

*ԵՊՀ-ՈՒՄ ԴԱՍԵՐԸ ԿՍԿՍՎԵՆ 09:30-ԻՆ, ԿԱՎԱՐՏՎԵՆ 19:05-ԻՆ*
Դասաժամերը փոխելու վերաբերյալ հայտարարությունը եղել է դեռեւս հուլիսի 1-ին կայացած մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ ՀՀ կրթության եւ գիտության նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանի կողմից: Նրա խոսքով` մայրաքաղաքում տրանսպորտային հոսքերն ապակենտրոնացնելու եւ երթեւեկությունը թեթեւացնելու նպատակով ԿԳՆ-ն ընդառաջել է Երեւանի քաղաքապետի առաջարկին` իր ենթակայության տակ գտնվող բուհերում փոխել դասերը սկսելու ժամերը:

Ըստ Արմեն Աշոտյանի` այս փոփոխությունը կատարվել է առավոտյան ժամերին տրանսպորտային գերծանրաբեռնվածությունը ոչ միայն մայրաքաղաքում, այլեւ հանրապետության մյուս քաղաքներում թեթեւացնելու համար:

Ըստ այդմ` 2011-2012 ուստարվա սեպտեմբերի 1-ից ԵՊՀ ուսանողները դասի կհաճախեն հետեւյալ ժամանակացույցով`

I հերթ

1-ին ժամ – 09:30-10:10
2-րդ ժամ – 10:15-10:55
3-րդ ժամ – 11:05-11:45
4-րդ ժամ – 11:50-12:30
5-րդ ժամ – 12:50-13:30
6-րդ ժամ – 13:35-14:15 

II հերթ

7-րդ ժամ – 14:30-15:10
8-րդ ժամ – 15:15-15:55
9-րդ ժամ – 16:05-16:45
10-րդ ժամ – 16:50-17:30
11-րդ ժամ – 17:40-18:20
12-րդ ժամ – 18:25-19:05

աղբյուր՝ http://www.ysu.am

----------

Arpine (04.08.2011), Valentina (04.08.2011), VisTolog (04.08.2011), Ապե Ջան (05.08.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Տո ունեցել ենք: Ուղղակի ոչ թե ավտոների այլ մարդկանց վրայով էր անցնում 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, հա, խնդալու ա: Բայց պետք էր էս քաղաքապետին դատի տալ՝ ուրիշի գույքի ոչնչացման համար, գործից հեռացնել՝ պաշտոնական դիրքի չարաշահման համար: Օրե՞նքի խախտումով ա կայանել մեքենան... է... օրենքի տառին համապատասխան պատժեք: Շատ խորացա, բայց դե չի կարելի սենց բաներ:


Համաձայն եմ, հենց տեսածս պահին մտածեցի «էս ինչ եզություն ա»: Տուգանել կա, բան կա: Դե թեղ կարմիրի տակ անցնողներին էլ անձամբ բռնաբարի: Բայց դե շոու ա էլի: Մի օր ամբողջ աշխարհը իրան ցույց տվեց: Ու ասեց, որ սխալ տեղ կայանելը քխ ա: Էն մերսեդեսն էլ երևի ծանոթ մեկինն էր, ով փոխհատուցում կստանա:

----------

Chuk (05.08.2011), Արևածագ (04.08.2011), Շինարար (04.08.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

> *ԵՊՀ-ՈՒՄ ԴԱՍԵՐԸ ԿՍԿՍՎԵՆ 09:30-ԻՆ, ԿԱՎԱՐՏՎԵՆ 19:05-ԻՆ*


 Ուֆ, ո՜նց եմ ներվայնացել... Մանկապարտեզը 8:30 ա, համալսարանը՝ 9:30, հիանալի է:

----------

Նարե91 (10.08.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Խայտառակ տուրուդմփոց Ռոստովի դելֆինարիումում, ինչպես տեղեկացնում է Ռոսբալտ.ռու-ն անկարգ այցելուներին փորձում է ծեծել լկտի անվտանգության ծառայությունը, արդյունքը առավել քան զավեշտալի է, մի փոքր գինովցած այցելուները ովքեր տոնել էին Ռուսաստանի ՌԾՆ տոնը մի լավ քոթակ են տալիս դելֆինարիումի լկտի պահապաններին: 




 :LOL:  :LOL: 

Աղբյուր:

----------

John (05.08.2011)

----------


## Tig

Խեղճ սերբեր...  :Jpit: 

*Թուրքերը խաղադաշտում ոչխար են մորթել, սերբերը վախից հանդերձարան են վերադարձել*
14:25 • 10.08.11

Թուրքերը ֆուտբոլային հանդիպմանը ոչխար են զոհաբերել, ինչն ապշեցրել ու վախեցրել է սերբ ֆուտբոլիստներին։

Ինչպես գրում է թուրքական «Զաման» օրաթերթը, դեպքը տեղի է ունեցել անցած շաբաթ Թուրքիայում «Սիվասփոր»–«Ռադ» ֆուտբոլային հանդիպման ժամանակ։

«Խաղը դեռ չէր սկսվել։ Երբ հանդերձարանից դուրս եկանք, տեսնենք՝ թուրքերը մի ոչխար են տանում։ Կարծեցինք՝ նրանց թիմի թալիսմանն է։ Մեկ էլ տեսնենք՝ ինչ–որ մեկը եկավ՝ ձեռքին մի մեծ դանակ ու մորթեց կենդանուն։ Իրականում շատ վախեցանք և հանդերձարան վերադարձանք»,– պատմել է Բելգրադի «Ռադ» ֆուտբոլային ակումբի խաղացողը։

«Երբ խաղը սկսվեց, խաղադաշտ վերադարձանք ու տեսնենք ինչ, թուրք ֆուտբոլիստների ձեռքերն ամբողջությմաբ արյան մեջ էին։ Ահավոր տեսարան էր։ Նման բան չէինք սպասում։ Այս ամենը շատ բացասական ազդեցություն ունեցավ խաղի ընթացքի վրա, որը մենք պարտվեցինք 4-1 հաշվով։ Այն, ինչ տեսա Թուրքիայում, երբեք չեմ մոռանա»,- պատմել է սերբ ֆուտբոլիստը։

Tert.am

----------

Lusinamara (10.08.2011), _Հրաչ_ (10.08.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

> Խեղճ սերբեր... 
> 
> *Թուրքերը խաղադաշտում ոչխար են մորթել, սերբերը վախից հանդերձարան են վերադարձել*
> 14:25 • 10.08.11
> 
> Թուրքերը ֆուտբոլային հանդիպմանը ոչխար են զոհաբերել, ինչն ապշեցրել ու վախեցրել է սերբ ֆուտբոլիստներին։
> 
> Ինչպես գրում է թուրքական «Զաման» օրաթերթը, դեպքը տեղի է ունեցել անցած շաբաթ Թուրքիայում «Սիվասփոր»–«Ռադ» ֆուտբոլային հանդիպման ժամանակ։
> 
> ...


փաստորեն  «Սիվասփոր»-ի վայրենությունից  «Ռադ» են էղել...  :Jpit:

----------

Lusinamara (10.08.2011), VisTolog (10.08.2011), _Հրաչ_ (10.08.2011), Ձայնալար (10.08.2011)

----------


## Sophie

Առանց մեկնաբանությունների...

*Կոմիտաս Փափազյան խաչմերուկի կրպակատերի սեփականության բռնազավթումը*

----------

Tig (12.08.2011)

----------


## Jarre

Հայկական ժամանակակից երախտագիտություն և գնահատանք....  :Beee: 

*Ջիվան Գասպարյանի հրավերը չեն ընդունել*
«Արամ Խաչատրյան» համերգասրահում երեկ Ջիվան Գասպարյանի համերգն էր: Ըստ կազմակերպիչների, համերգին հրավիրել էին կառավարության ողջ կազմին, ուժային կառույցների ղեկավարներին, սակայն նրանք հարկ չէին համարել «քյաբաբային զվարճությունները» փոխարինել հայ ավանդական երաժշտությամբ: Անգամ ՀՀ մշակույթի նախարարը ներկա չէր: Դահլիճում էին միայն մշակույթի նախարարության աշխատակազմի ղեկավար Սերգեյ Ավետիսյանը եւ ԱԺ պատգամավոր, ՀՀԿ անդամ Աշոտ Աղաբաբյանը` թոռան հետ: Որոշ տեղեկությունների համաձայն, սա Ջիվան Գասպարյանի վերջին մենահամերգն էր` նա որոշել է թողնել մեծ բեմը:

Աղբյուր՝ *News.am* և *Հրապարակ.am*

----------

Arpine (16.08.2011), Freeman (16.08.2011), Shah (25.08.2011)

----------


## Jarre

*Apple կորպորացիայի գլխավոր տնօրեն Սթիվ Ջոբսը հրաժարական է ներկայացրել....* 

Օգոստոսի 24-ին հրաժարական է ներկայացրել Apple-ի հիմնադիր և գլխավոր տնօրեն Սթիվ Ջոբսը։

«Ես միշտ ասել եմ, եթե գա այն օրը, երբ ես այլևս ի վիճակի չեմ լինի կատարելու գլխավոր տնօրենի իմ պարտականությունները, ապա առաջինը ես դրա մասին կհայտնեմ։ Ցավոք սրտի այդ օրն եկավ», ասել է Սթիվ Ջոբսը իր հրաժարականի կարճ նամակում։

Նրան կփոխարինի Թիմ Քուքը՝ Apple-ի գլխավոր գործադիր տնօրենը։

Աղբյուր՝ *reuters*

ՀԳ՝ նույնիսկ Apple-ի թշնամիները ազնվություն ունենալու դեպքում կխոստովանեն Սթիվ Ջոբսի մեծ ներդրումը տեխնոլոգիաների զարգացման բնագավառում, իսկ նրա օրոք ստեղծված Apple-ի ապրանքները պարզապես գնահատանքի և հիացմունքի են արժան։

----------

Freeman (25.08.2011), Shah (25.08.2011), Արևածագ (25.08.2011)

----------


## Lianik

> Վանաձորի Չերկասի 3/30 հասցեում հայտնաբերվել է տանտիրոջ` 1951 թվականին ծնված Սամվել Ղազարյանի դիակը: Նա մահացել է դեռևս վեց տարի առաջ, այսքան  տարիներ մնացել բնակարանում, և երևի այդքան էլ կմնար, եթե աղջիկը` տունը վաճառելու նպատակով օրերս չվերադառնար Ռուսաստանի դաշնությունից, որտեղ նա մշտական բնակություն է հաստատել ամուսնանալուց  հետո: Նա բնակարանի դուռը փակ է գտնում, կոտրում է այն, գտնում հոր կմախքը: Ղազարյանը խորհրդային տարիներին հաջողակ ֆուտբոլիստ է եղել, ապա մարզիչ, երկրաշարժից հետո խմելով է տարվել: Ընտանիքում մշտապես վեճեր, ծեծ ու ջարդ է եղել: Հարևանները պատմում են, որ հաճախ էր կինը փախչում, գալիս իրենց տները, որ փրկվի ամուսնու դանակի հարվածներից: Նա բաժանվել է ամուսնուց, երկու երեխաների հետ լքել նրան:   Ս. Ղազարյանը 2005 թվականից քաղաքում չի երևացել, բայց նրա բացակայությունը չեն զգացել ոչ հարազատները, որ  բազմաբնակարան շենքի հարևանները: Բոլորը խուսափել են հարբեցող հարևանի հետ շփումից:  Վերջին անգամ նրան տեսել է բարեկամներից մեկը, ում Ղազարյանն  ասել է, թե ընկերոջ հետ  մեկնում է Ռուսաստան:  Նա բնակվում  էր իններորդ հարկում, մուտքում իրենից բացի ոչ ոք չի ապրում: Շենքում ասում են` տհաճ հոտ անընդհատ զգացել են, բայց մտքներով չի անցել, որ հարևանն  է նեխում. Գարշահոտությունը վերագրել են կոյուղագծին. Շենքը հին է, կոյուղու և աղբի հոտը միշտ էլ գալիս է: Դեպքի մասին իմացել են  այն բանից հետո, երբ Ղազարյանի աղջիկը Ոստիկաննության ուղեկցությամբ հայտվել է բնակարանում: Գործով զբաղվում է Վանաձորի քննչական բաժնի քննիչ Բարսեղ Մուրադյանը, նշանակված են փորձաքնություններ: Դիակի վրա  բռնության հետքեր չեն հայտնաբերվել:


http://annyews.blogspot.com/2011/08/2005.html?spref=fb


http://www.hraparak.am/2011/08/28/ma...dBJBJ.facebook

----------

Arpine (29.08.2011), Freeman (29.08.2011), Tig (29.08.2011), VisTolog (29.08.2011)

----------


## Tig

Էս ի՞նչ անասունությունա.... :Angry2: 

*Ինչ է կատարվում Վայքի ծննդատանը. ցնցող տեսանյութ*
11:46 • 31.08.11

Երկու օր առաջ «Չենք լռելու» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնությունը ահազանգ է ստացել Վայք քաղաքի բնակիչներից` քաղաքային հիվանդանոցի ծննդաբերական բաժանմունքում տիրող իրավիճակի մասին: Նախօրեին «Չենք լռելու»-ի ակտիվիստները մեկնել են ահազանգի հետքերով:

 Ներկայացվող դեպքը պատահել է օրեր առաջ Վայոց Ձորի մարզի Գնդեվազ գյուղում բնակվող մի ընտանիքի հետ, սակայն, ինչպես պարզվել է, միակը չէ այդ շարքից: Օգոստոսի 11-ին ծննդաբերության հատկանիշներով Վայքի հիվանդանոց են տեղափոխում մի կնոջ և սպասում բաժանմունքի վարիչ Մետաքսյա Հովհաննիսյանին: Թե ինչ է պատահում հետո` «Չենք լռելու»-ի պատրաստած տեսանյութում պատմում են կնոջ հարազատները` Ավետիք Իխպիարյանը և Ծովինար Խաչատրյանը:

«Չենք լռելու»-ն տեսանյութում ներկայացվող փաստերի վերաբերյալ շտապ պահանջում է առողջապահության նախարարի պարզաբանումները: 




Tert.am

----------

Arpine (31.08.2011), Freeman (31.08.2011), John (31.08.2011), Lianik (02.09.2011), VisTolog (31.08.2011), Ապե Ջան (31.08.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Արա սրանք մարդասպան են:

----------


## armen9494

Տո անասունը որն ա... :Angry2: 
Ես ասում եմ, ազնիվ խոսք, ես էդ հիվանդի հարազատների տեղը լինեի, իմ ատամնեորվ էդ անասուն բժշկի կոկորդը կկռծեի, բառիս բուն իմաստով!!!

----------

Meme (07.09.2011)

----------


## SSS

Խելագարվել կարելիա 





> Երեկ` սեպտեմբերի 6-ին, դաժան սպանություն է տեղի ունեցել Արարատի մարզում:
> 
> Ինչպես Արարատի մարզից News.armeniatv.com-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, ոստիկանության Արարատի բաժին է ներկայացել 34-ամյա Ռոզա Ալոյանը, ով բնակվում է Արարատի մարզի Արարատ քաղաքի Շահումյան փողոցի 69 շենքում: Նա ոստիկաններին հայտնում է, որ սավանի միջոցով խեղդամահ է արել իր երկու տղա երեխաներին` 6-ամյա Վարդանին և 4-ամյա Հայկին:
> 
> Փաստի առթիվ ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Արարատի քննչական բաժնում հարուցվել է քրեական գործ` ՀՀ քրօր.-ի 104 հոդվածի երկրորդ մասի հատկանիշներով (սպանություն):
> 
> Արդեն նշանակվել են դիակների դատաբժշկական փորձաքննությունները: Կատարվում է քննություն:
> 
> Ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը հայտնում է, որ Արարատ քաղաքի նշված շենքի հարևանները, ովքեր չեն ցանկացել ներկայանալ, ֆոտոլրագրողին պատմել են, թե դեպքը մասնավորապես ինչպես է եղել:
> ...


աղբյուրը' armeniatv.com

----------

Freeman (08.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը հայտնում է, որ Արարատ քաղաքի նշված շենքի հարևանները, ովքեր չեն ցանկացել ներկայանալ, ֆոտոլրագրողին պատմել են, թե դեպքը *մասնավորապես* ինչպես է եղել:
> 
> Մայրը սկզբից տանը կախել է մեծ տղային. 6-ամյա Վարդանը փորձում է դիմադրություն ցույց տալ, որպեսզի մայրը չկախի իրեն: Սակայն մայրը ձեռքով փակում է մեծ որդու բերանը և կախում է նրան: Կախելուց հետո երկու ժամ տղան մնում է կախված վիճակում:
> 
> Այդ ընթացքում փոքր որդին` 4-ամյա Հայկը, ըստ հարևանների պատմածի, մորը խնդրել է. «Մա՛մ ջան, ինձ Վարդանի նման չկախես էլի, ինձ Վարդանի օրը չգցես», մայրն էլ պատասխանել է. «Չէ, բալա ջան, քեզ հետ ես նման բան չեմ անի»:
> 
> Սակայն 34-ամյա Ռոզան քիչ անց փոքր որդուն ևս կախում է, այս անգամ` տան ուրիշ հատվածում. 4-ամյա Հայկին մայրը ևս երկու ժամ թողնում է կախված վիճակում, ինչից հետո իջեցնում է որդիներին և պառկեցնում մահճակալի վրա` իրար կողք ու վերմակով ծածկում, ապա ինքը դուրս է գալիս տանից:


Նենց են պատմել, ոնցոր դրել նայում էին էդ ամեն ինչը: Ի՞նչ գիտեն, որ դիմադրությունա ցույց տվել, 2 ժամ կախածա թողել, մյուս երեխեն ինչա ասել, ինքը ինչա պատասխանել: Եթե էդքան բանը տեսել ու լսել են, ինչի՞ գլուխ էին, որ օգնության չեն հասել:

----------

Lianik (07.09.2011)

----------


## SSS

> Նենց են պատմել, ոնցոր դրել նայում էին էդ ամեն ինչը: Ի՞նչ գիտեն, որ դիմադրությունա ցույց տվել, 2 ժամ կախածա թողել, մյուս երեխեն ինչա ասել, ինքը ինչա պատասխանել: Եթե էդքան բանը տեսել ու լսել են, ինչի՞ գլուխ էին, որ օգնության չեն հասել:


Էդ պահը ես էլ չեմ հասկանում, կարողա դռան հետևից են լսել

----------


## zanazan

> Էդ պահը ես էլ չեմ հասկանում, կարողա դռան հետևից են լսել


կարող ա հետո ինքն ա մանրամասն խոստովանել?
ախպեր չգիտեմ, եքա էշ հալովս աչքերս լցրե նստել եմ գործի տեղը, յանիմ արտագաղթը քիչ ա, բանակում ու ավտովթարից մեռած ջահելները քիչ են, արդեն երեխա են սպանում...երբ թերթը բացում եմ զոհվել է 92 թվի ծնված ,94 թվի ծնված, հիմա ել 4 ու 6 տարեկան...

----------

Meme (07.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

*Ավիավթար ՌԴ-ում:* 


Ռուսաստանի արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարությունը հաստատել է այն տեղեկատվությունը, որ Յարոսլավլի շրջանում Як-42 ավիավթարի հետևանքով մահացել է 36 մարդ:
Ինչպես հաղորդում է Interfax.ru-ն, վթարը տեղի է ունեցել Յարոսլավլի Տուլոշնա օդանավակայանից 2 կմ հեռավորության վրա, նախնական տվյալներով ինքնաթիռում գտնվող 37 անձանցից 36-ը մահացել է:



ՀԳ Լոկոմոտիվ հոկեյի խումբն էր:

http://ria.ru/inquest/20110907/431863580.html

----------


## Meme

> Խելագարվել կարելիա 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> աղբյուրը' armeniatv.com



Երեխեք էս ինչա կատարվում,էս ինչ դաժան են դարձել մարդիկ,ես զարմացած եմ,էնքան եմ լաց եղել,մարդու սիրտա կոտրվում,էս ինչեր են լինու՞մ...
էս կնոջը ուզում հոգեկան էլ լինի,ուզումա աղանդավոր պիտի դաժան պատժի ենթարկել,


կամ էլ էն բժիշկը,որ սպանելա և երեխային,և մորը,ո՞վա լսել դիմիդրոլ անալգին սրսկեն,բացվացքի ժամանակ,ու սպասեն,որովհետև ինչքան անգրագետ մարդ կա ընդունում են աշխատանքի....

Ես ցավում եմ,որ մեկա,էլի շարունակվելու են նման դեպքերը,ու էլի նման մարդկանց,ով ինչ ծանոթ ունենումա,առանց իմանալու մարդը գրագետա,սովորողա եղել,թե ոչ ընդուոնում են աշխատանքի....

----------


## Vaio

> Նենց են պատմել, ոնցոր դրել նայում էին էդ ամեն ինչը: Ի՞նչ գիտեն, որ դիմադրությունա ցույց տվել, 2 ժամ կախածա թողել, մյուս երեխեն ինչա ասել, ինքը ինչա պատասխանել: Եթե էդքան բանը տեսել ու լսել են, ինչի՞ գլուխ էին, որ օգնության չեն հասել:


Մարդասպաննա պատմել:

----------


## Lianik

> Էս ի՞նչ անասունությունա....
> 
> *Ինչ է կատարվում Վայքի ծննդատանը. ցնցող տեսանյութ*
> 11:46 • 31.08.11
> 
> Երկու օր առաջ «Չենք լռելու» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնությունը ահազանգ է ստացել Վայք քաղաքի բնակիչներից` քաղաքային հիվանդանոցի ծննդաբերական բաժանմունքում տիրող իրավիճակի մասին: Նախօրեին «Չենք լռելու»-ի ակտիվիստները մեկնել են ահազանգի հետքերով:
> 
>  Ներկայացվող դեպքը պատահել է օրեր առաջ Վայոց Ձորի մարզի Գնդեվազ գյուղում բնակվող մի ընտանիքի հետ, սակայն, ինչպես պարզվել է, միակը չէ այդ շարքից: Օգոստոսի 11-ին ծննդաբերության հատկանիշներով Վայքի հիվանդանոց են տեղափոխում մի կնոջ և սպասում բաժանմունքի վարիչ Մետաքսյա Հովհաննիսյանին: Թե ինչ է պատահում հետո` «Չենք լռելու»-ի պատրաստած տեսանյութում պատմում են կնոջ հարազատները` Ավետիք Իխպիարյանը և Ծովինար Խաչատրյանը:
> 
> ...





> Նորածնի մահվան առնչությամբ քրեական գործ է հարուցվել  
> 06.09.2011
> 
> Հայաստանի գլխավոր դատախազի տեղակալի ցուցումով այսօր Վայքի ծննդատանը պորտալարի եռակի հանգույցով եւ սուր թթվածնային քաղցով ծնված նորածնի մահվան առնչությամբ ոստիկանության Վայոց Ձորի քննչական բաժնում հարուցվել է քրեական գործ` Քրեական օրենսգրքի 130-րդ հոդվածով (Բժշկական օգնություն եւ սպասարկում իրականացնողների կողմից մասնագիտական պարտականությունները չկատարելը կամ ոչ պատշաճ կատարելը):
> 
>  Սեպտեմբերի 4-ին Երեւանի Մուրացանի անվան համալսարանական հիվանդանոցում մահացած նորածնի ծնողները ծննաբերությունը ընդունող Վայքի հիվանդանոցի ծննդաբերական բաժանմունքի վարիչ Մետաքսյա Հովհաննիսյանին են մեղավոր համարում կատարվածի մեջ:
> 
>  Գլխավոր դատախազությունը տեղեկացնում է, որ նշանակվել է դատաբժշկական փորձաքննություն
> :http://www.azatutyun.am/content/article/24318790.html


 :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:

----------


## VisTolog

*Երեկ` սեպտեմբերի 6-ին, դաժան սպանություն է տեղի ունեցել Արարատի մարզում:*



Ինչպես Արարատի մարզից News.armeniatv.com-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, ոստիկանության Արարատի բաժին է ներկայացել 34-ամյա Ռոզա Ալոյանը, ով բնակվում է Արարատի մարզի Արարատ քաղաքի Շահումյան փողոցի 69 շենքում: Նա ոստիկաններին հայտնում է, որ սավանի միջոցով խեղդամահ է արել իր երկու տղա երեխաներին` 6-ամյա Վարդանին և 4-ամյա Հայկին:
Դեպքի վայր են ժամանում ոստիկանության Արարատի բաժնի օպերատիվ խումբը, բաժնի պետ Սևան Քոչարյանի, օպեր գծով տեղակալ Աշոտ Մկրտչյանի գլխավորությամբ: Փաստի առթիվ նույն օրը ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Արարատի քննչական բաժանմունքում, բաժանմունքի պետ Անդրանիկ Մնացականյանի կողմից ստեղծվում է քննչական խումբ: Քննիչ Արթուր Ավետիսյանի կողմից, հարուցվել է քրեական գործ` ՀՀ քրօր.-ի 104 հոդվածի 2-րդ մասի հատկանիշներով (սպանություն):
Քննիչի որոշմամբ նշանակվել են դիակների դատաբժշկական փորձաքննությունները: Դեպքի վայրում է եղել նաև, Արարատի մարզի դատախազության, ավագ դատախազ Սարգիս Մալխասյանը:
Ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը հայտնում է, որ Արարատ քաղաքի նշված շենքի հարևանները, ովքեր չեն ցանկացել ներկայանալ, ֆոտոլրագրողին պատմել են, որ իրենք դեպքի վերաբերյալ որոշ խոսակցություններ են լսել հենց գիշերը, երբ այնտեղ են եղել մեծ թվով ոստիկաններ և բժիշկներ:
Նրանց խոսքերով մայրը սկզբից տանը կախել է մեծ տղային. 6-ամյա Վարդանը փորձում է դիմադրություն ցույց տալ, որպեսզի մայրը չկախի իրեն: Սակայն մայրը ձեռքով փակում է մեծ որդու բերանը և կախում է նրան: Կախելուց հետո երկու ժամ տղան մնում է կախված վիճակում:
Այդ ընթացքում փոքր որդին` 4-ամյա Հայկը, ըստ հարևանների պատմածի, մորը խնդրել է. «Մա՛մ ջան, ինձ Վարդանի նման չկախես էլի, ինձ Վարդանի օրը չգցես», մայրն էլ պատասխանել է. «Չէ, բալա ջան, քեզ հետ ես նման բան չեմ անի»:
Սակայն 34-ամյա Ռոզան քիչ անց փոքր որդուն ևս կախում է, այս անգամ` տան ուրիշ հատվածում. 4-ամյա Հայկին մայրը ևս երկու ժամ թողնում է կախված վիճակում, ինչից հետո իջեցնում է որդիներին և պառկեցնում մահճակալի վրա` իրար կողք ու վերմակով ծածկում, ապա ինքը դուրս է գալիս տանից:
Հարևանները ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանին պատմել են նաև, որ Ռոզայի` մարդասպան մոր հայրը` Հակոբը, 1989 թվականին ոսկու կորզիչ ֆաբրիկայի (ԶՈԴ) բանավանում, կացինով սպանել էր իր կնոջը` Շողիկ Ալոյանին, և սպանությունը տեղի է ունեցել, այն ժամանակ 10-ամյա Ռոզայի, նրա քույրերի և եղբոր՝ Հովհաննեսին ներկայությամբ, որն էլ մի քանի տարի առաջ ինքնասպան է եղել, բանտում: Հակոբ Ալոյանը սպանության համար դատապարտվել էր երկար տարիների ազատազրկման:
Հարևանները հայտնել են նաև, որ երբ ոստիկանության Արարատի մարզային վարչության Արարատի բաժնի օպերատիվ-քննչական խումբը ժամանել է հանցագործության վայր և ներս է մտել տուն, ոստիկանական համազգեստով և քաղաքացիական հագուստով իրավապահներ, տեսնելով կատարվածը, բարձր ձայնով լաց են եղել:
Հարևանները ֆոտոլրագրողին պատմել են նաև, որ իրավապահները մարդասպան մոր տանը հայտնաբերել են մեծ քանակությամբ հոգևորական գրականություն` տարբեր աղանդների պատկանող:
Գագիկ Շամշյանը ևս մեկ դրվագ է փոխանցում. սեղանին է դրված է եղել մանկական Աստվածաշունչը, որը բացված է եղել այն էջը, որտեղ գրված է եղել. «Հիսուսը օրհնում է երեխաներին»:
Ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը հայտնում է նաև, որ մարդասպան մայրը մեծացել է Գավառի մանկատանը, իսկ մարդասպանության վայր դարձած բնակարանը պետական ծրագրով, որպես ծնողազուրկ ստացել է պետությունից: Լուսանկարները և տեսանյութը՝ Գագիկ Շամշյանի:







http://news.armeniatv.com/2011/09/մա...նչափահ/

----------

Arpine (08.09.2011), Renata (09.09.2011)

----------


## Lianik

Շարունակելով նախորդ գրառման թեման` :Sad: 



> ՀՀ Ոստիկանության Արարատի քննչական բաժնում հարուցվել է քրեական գործ` 6 ամյա Վարդան  եւ 4-ամյա Հայկ Ալոյանների սպանության դեպքի առթիվ: Հաշվի առնելով հանրության հետաքրքրությունը ` տրամադրում ենք տեղեկատվություն` քրեական գործով 07.09.2011թ. դրությամբ պարզված հանգամանքների վերաբերյալ:
> 
> 2011թ. սեպտեմբերի 6-ին` ժամը 23:45-ին,  քաղաքացի Ռ.Ալոյանի՝ Արարատ քաղաքում գտնվող  բնակարանում հայտնաբերվել են  նրա որդիների՝ 6-ամյա  Վարդան Ալոյանի եւ 4-ամյա  Հայկ Ալոյանի դիակները` բռնության հետքերով: Նույն օրը` ժամը 01:00-ի սահմաններում, նշված հանցագործությունը կատարելու կասկածանքով ձերբակալվել է երեխաների մայրը:
> 
> Նախաքննությամբ պարզվել է, որ Ռ.Ալոյանը 2011թ. սեպտեմբերի 6-ին` առավոտյան, երեխաների հետ գնացել է խանութ, առեւտուր արել, ապա վերադարձել տուն եւ կերակրել նրանց: Մոր ներկայացրած պատճառաբանությամբ, իրեն միայնակ զգալով եւ իր կյանքը համարելով ավարտված, որոշել է խեղդամահ անել երեխաներին, ապա վերջ տալ նաեւ իր կյանքին: Այդ նպատակով նույն օրը՝ ժամը 12:00-ի սահմաններում, նա իրեն պատկանող շարֆը կապելով խոհանոցի դռան վերեւում գտնվող ջրատար խողովակին, դրա վրա արել է հանգույց  եւ ավագ որդուն` Վ. Ալոյանին կախելով այդ հանգույցից` խեղդամահ է արել: Այնուհետեւ խոհանոցի պատին ամրացված կախիչից ամրացնելով  սավանից պատրաստված մեկ այլ օղակ` դրանից կախել եւ խեղդամահ է արել նաեւ կրտսեր որդուն` Հ. Ալոյանին: Այս ամենից հետո երեխաների դիակները տեղափոխել է մահճակալի վրա, պառկել նրանց կողքին, սավանը փաթաթել իր պարանոցին եւ փորձել իրեն խեղդելով կյանքին վերջ տալ, սակայն չի կատարել իր  մտադրությունը: Երեխաներին վերմակով ծածկել է  եւ տանից հեռացել` ավտոբուսով մեկնելով Երեւան:
> 
> Նախաքննությամբ պարզվել են Ռ.Ալոյանի ընտանեկան կյանքին եւ ծնողներին վերաբերող մի շարք հանգամանքներ, որոնք մասամբ հրապարակում ենք՝ նկատի ունենալով հասարակական մեծ հնչեղությունը: Մասնավորապես՝ հայտնի է դարձել, որ Ռ.Ալոյանի հայրը ընտանիքը լքել է, երբ նա դեռ եղել է մանկահասակ: Իսկ մայրը սպանվել է՝ կացնահարվել, 1989 թվականին այդ ընթացքում փաստական ամուսնական հարաբերությունների մեջ գտնվող Հակոբ Թադեւոսյանի կողմից: Շ.Ալոյանը շուրջ 7 տարի ապրել է մանկատանը, ապա սովորել  «Էրեբունի» բժշկական քոլեջում, որն ավարտել է 1997 թվականին՝ ստանալով բուժքրոջ որակավորում: Որպես մանկատան սան` 2003 թվականին Արարատ քաղաքում նրան հատկացվել է նշված բնակարանը:
> 
> Ամուսնացել է Երեւան քաղաքի բնակիչ Գ.Խ.-ի հետ, որի հետ համատեղ կյանքի ընթացքում ունեցել է երկու որդի: Երեխաների հայրը պարբերաբար լքել է ընտանիքը, բնակվել առանձին, երեխաները մնացել են մոր խնամքին եւ նրանց կարիքները հոգալու համար, նախաքննության ունեցած տվյալների համաձայն, Գ.Խ-ն երբեմն  օգնել է միայն գումարով: Ռ.Ալոյանը  ստացել է նաեւ սոցիալական նպաստ: Արարատ քաղաքի պոլիկլինիկա ՊՓԲԸ-ի հոգեբուժական եւ նարկոլոգիական բաժանմունքում հաշվառված չէ:
> ...

----------


## Նաիրուհի

*Սեպտեմբերի 11-ի ահաբեկչությունը նկարահանվել է տիեզերքից*NASA-ն հրապարակել է 2001թ. սեպտեմբերի 11-ի ահաբեկչության բացառիկ տեսանյութը, որտեղ երևում է, թե ինչպես են այրվում Նյու Յորքի երկվորյակ շենքերը: Տեսանյութը նկարահանվել է ռուս տիեզերագնացներ Միխայիլ Տյուրինի և Վլադիմիր Դեժուրովի կողմից, ովքեր այդ օրը գտնվել են տիեզերքում: Նրանք հասկացել են, որ Երկրի վրա ինչ որ բան այն չէ և որոշել են նկարահանել այդ ամենը: Երբ առաջին շենքն այրվում էր, տիեզերագնացները սկսել են նկարահանումը, ինչի արդյունքում կարողացել են նկարահանել նաև երկրորդ ինքնաթիռի բախումը:

Հիշեցնենք, որ 10 տարի առաջ` սեպտեմբերի 11-ին ԱՄՆ-ը ենթարկվեց իր պատմության մեջ աննախադեպ հարձակման: Զոհվեց ավելի քան 3000 մարդ:

Տեսանյութը՝ *այստեղ*

----------

Jarre (09.09.2011), Lianik (10.09.2011), Renata (09.09.2011)

----------


## Firegirl777

Ոնց են էսպիսի մայրեր լինում, ինչպես կարելի է էդպիսի վայրենություն անել սեփական երեխաների հանդեպ, ազդված եմ ահավոր, սիրտս ճմլվեց կարդալուց

----------

Arpine (09.09.2011), Jarre (09.09.2011), Magic-Mushroom (09.09.2011), Mark Pauler (11.09.2011), Meme (09.09.2011), Renata (09.09.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ոնց են էսպիսի մայրեր լինում, ինչպես կարելի է էդպիսի վայրենություն անել սեփական երեխաների հանդեպ, ազդված եմ ահավոր, սիրտս ճմլվեց կարդալուց


Դե մուտանտ աննասուններ լինում են… Բայց ասա՝ այ տխմար, այ նողկալի արարած, կյանքդ պրծած էիր համարում, ինքնասպան լինեիր, էդ երեխեքի ապրել-չապրելն էլ ի՞նչ կապ ուներ քեզ հետ: Էդ ախր նույնիսկ էգոիզմի դրսևորում չի, չգիտեմ էլ, թե ինչ ա:
Հայաստանում մահապատիժը վերացրել ե՞ն: :Think:

----------

Firegirl777 (09.09.2011), Meme (09.09.2011)

----------


## Jarre

*Գերմանական դատարանը պաշտպանեց Apple-ին Samsung-ի հետ պայքարում*

Գերմանիայի Դյուսելդորֆ քաղաքի դատարանը վճիռ է կայացրել, որի համաձայն Samsung ընկերությանն արգելվել է ողջ երկրի տարածքում վաճառել Galaxy Tab պլանշետային համակարգիչները։ Նման պահանջ պարունակող հայցով դատարան դիմել էր ամերիկյան Apple ընկերությունը, տեղեկացնում է Բի–Բի–Սի–ն։

Ամերիկյան ընկերությունն արդեն առաջին անգամը չէ, որ փորձում է դատական կարգով ապացուցել, որ իր կորեական մրցակիցն ուղղակի կրկնօրինակում է իր արտադրանքը։ Samsung–ն իր հերթին հերքում է բոլոր մեղադրանքներն ու Apple-Ին մեղադրում հեղինակային իրավունքների խախտման համար։

Երկու ընկերությունների միջև դատական գործընթացներ են ընթանում նաև ԱՄՆ–ում, Ավստրալիայում և այլ երկրներում։

Աղբյուր՝ *ԹԵՐԹ.am*

----------

Mark Pauler (11.09.2011)

----------


## Jarre

Ազգը գժվում ա.....  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok: 
*Լոռու մարզում բռնաբարել են 80-ամյա կույսին*
Լոռու մարզում Արման անունով 22-ամյա մի տղամարդ բռնաբարել է 80-ամյա մի կնոջ։ Դեպքը տեղի է ունեցել սեպտեմբերի 4-ին։

Բացի այդ, երիտասարդը նաև հափշտակել է կնոջ ոսկե ականջօղերն ու շղթան։ Ըստ լուրերի՝ Ռոզա անունով տարեց կինը երբեք ամուսնացած չի եղել. նա կույս էր։

Աղբյուր՝ *ԹԵՐԹ.am*

----------


## My World My Space

> Դե մուտանտ աննասուններ լինում են… Բայց ասա՝ այ տխմար, այ նողկալի արարած, կյանքդ պրծած էիր համարում, ինքնասպան լինեիր, էդ երեխեքի ապրել-չապրելն էլ ի՞նչ կապ ուներ քեզ հետ: Էդ ախր նույնիսկ էգոիզմի դրսևորում չի, չգիտեմ էլ, թե ինչ ա:
> Հայաստանում մահապատիժը վերացրել ե՞ն:


Ան, սկզբից ասեմ, որ որևէ կերպ չեմ արդարացնում, բայց իմացի, որ մանկատուն տեսած էրեխեն կյանքում, լսո՞ւմ ես, կյանքում իրա էրեխուն մանկատուն չի տանի...
Իսկ էդ թշվառը, քանի որ ինքը չէր ուզում ապեր, ու իրա էրեխեքին իրենից հետո մանկատանն էր պատկերացնում, իրա խելքով գտել էր ճիշտ ուղին:
Էս դեպքը մեկ անգամ ևս ապացուցում ա, որ հայաստանում մանկատները խեղում են մարդկանց....

----------

erexa (09.09.2011), Freeman (09.09.2011), Jarre (09.09.2011), Lianik (10.09.2011), Lusinamara (09.09.2011), Mark Pauler (11.09.2011), murmushka (10.09.2011), Nadine (09.09.2011)

----------


## Arpine

> Դե մուտանտ աննասուններ լինում են… Բայց ասա՝ այ տխմար, այ նողկալի արարած, կյանքդ պրծած էիր համարում, ինքնասպան լինեիր, էդ երեխեքի ապրել-չապրելն էլ ի՞նչ կապ ուներ քեզ հետ: Էդ ախր նույնիսկ էգոիզմի դրսևորում չի, չգիտեմ էլ, թե ինչ ա:
> Հայաստանում մահապատիժը վերացրել ե՞ն:


Էտ արարածը (լեզուս էլ չի պտտվում մայր ասեմ) եթե նորմալ հոգեկան վիճակում լիներ էսպիսի բան չէր անի: Ուղղակի հավատս չի գալիս, որ գիտակցությունը տեղը մարդը կարող է նման բան անել: :Bad:

----------

Lianik (10.09.2011)

----------


## Vaio

> Ըստ լուրերի՝ Ռոզա անունով տարեց կինը երբեք ամուսնացած չի եղել. *նա կույս էր*։


Լրագրողները որոշել են մի-քիչ զվարճանան:

----------

Freeman (09.09.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Լրագրողները որոշել են մի-քիչ զվարճանան:


Մի տեղ կարդացի, գրած էր «ըստ նախնական տվյալներ կույս էր»:

----------

Jarre (18.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.09.2011)

----------


## Vaio

> Մի տեղ կարդացի, գրած էր «ըստ նախնական տվյալներ կույս էր»:


30 տարուց ավել էտ կինը ամուսնացած է եղել:

----------

Jarre (18.09.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> 30 տարուց ավել էտ կինը ամուսնացած է եղել:


Իմ մոտ էդ գրած լրագրողների մտավոր կարողությունների հետ կապված կասկածներ են առաջանում  :Think:

----------

Jarre (18.09.2011), Vaio (17.09.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Լրագրողները որոշել են մի-քիչ զվարճանան:





> Մի տեղ կարդացի, գրած էր «ըստ նախնական տվյալներ կույս էր»:





> 30 տարուց ավել էտ կինը ամուսնացած է եղել:





> Իմ մոտ էդ գրած լրագրողների մտավոր կարողությունների հետ կապված կասկածներ են առաջանում


Ես էլ էդ հոդվածն էի փնտրում, փաստորեն ակումբում կար  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Երեւանում բացվել է «Զվարթնոց» օդանավակայանի նոր տերմինալը*





Երեւանում սեպտեմբերի 16-ին բացվել է «Զվարթնոց» միջազգային օդանավակայանի նոր տերմինալը։

Արարողությանը, որը նվիրված է Հայաստանի անկախության 20-ամյակին, մասնակցել է Հայաստանի նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանը, Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոս Գարեգին Բ-ն, օդանավակայանի կոնցեսիոներ, արգենտինացի գործարար Էդուարդո Էռնեկյանը, հավատարմագրված երկրների դեսպաններ, բարձրաստիճան անձինք։ Արարողության սկզբում հնչել է Հայաստանի հիմնը:

Էդուարդո Էռնեկյանը շնորհավորել է բոլորին Հայաստանի համար կարեւոր իրադարձության կապակցությամբ, նաեւ շնորհակալություն է հայտնել Հայաստանի եւ Արգենտինայի իշխանություններին նախագծի իրականացնմանն աջակցելու համար: Ողջույնի խոսքով հանդես է եկել նաեւ փոխվարչապետ Արմեն Գեւորգյանը: Տերմինալի բացման կապակցությամբ հայրապետական մաղթանքն է հղել նաեւ Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոսը: 

Նշենք, որ նորակառույց տերմինալի մակերեսը 34 հազար քառ. մետր է: Կան կառավարական եւ վիպ-գործառնական սրահներ, նոր ավտոկանգառ` 20 հազար քառ.մետր տարածքով: Ընդհանուր ներդրումների ծավալը կազմել է 160 միլիոն դոլար:

Համալիրը նախագծված է միջազգային բոլոր չափանիշներին համապատասխան, տարեկան 3,5 միլիոն ուղեւոր սպասարկելու հնարավորությամբ: Հարավային Կովկասում միակ միջազգային օդանավակայանն է, որ համապատասխանում է B վարկանիշին: 

Նոր տերմինալում կավելացվի ուղեւորների գրանցման համար նախատեսված սեղանների քանակը 42-ն է, մեկ ուղեւորափոխադրիչի փոխարեն կգործեն երկուսը։

Նշենք, որ նոր տերմինալի շինարարությունն իրականացվել է «Արմենիա միջազգային օդանավակայաններ» ընկերության, Վերակառուցման եւ զարգացման եվրոպական բանկի(EBRD), Զարգացման ասիական բանկի եւ Ներդրումների ու զարգացման գերմանական կորպորացիայի (DEG) միջեւ վարկային համաձայնագրի շրջանակներում։

Ընկերության սեփականատերը նյույորքյան հոլդինգային ընկերությունն է, որի 100 տոկոս բաժնետոմսերը պատկանում են արգենտինահայ հայտնի ձեռնարկատեր Էդուարդո Էռնեկյանին։

*News.am*

----------

Renata (17.09.2011), Vaio (17.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Տրամաբանական շարունակությունը: :Jpit: 

*
Անժելա Սարգսյանի ինքնասպանության մասին լուրերը սուտ են*Այսօր երեկոյան լուրեր տարածվեցին, որ հոգեբուժարանում ինքնասպան է եղել “Ո՞ւր է իմ տղամարդը” սերիալի դերասանուհի *Անժելա* Սարգսյանը:
Սակայն Henaran.am-ի հետ զրույցում նրա ազգականները հերքեցին՝ նշելով, որ “*Անժելայի* մոտ երբեք նման մտադրություն չի եղել”:
“Հլա ինքը մի քանիսին կհասցնի ինքնասպանության, ճշմարտությունը միշտ կհաղթի”,-հայտարարեցին նրանք: Ի դեպ, նրանք շեշտեցին, որ *Անժելան* երբեք նյարդահոգեբուժական դիսպանսերներում բուժում չի ստացել, եւ այս օրերին եւս չի դիմել հոգեբույժի օգնության:
*Անժելան* լծվել է առօրյա աշխատանքին եւ արդեն նկարահանվում է սերիլաներում:

----------


## Vaio

*82 ամյա կնոջ բռնաբարությունը ու դրա շարունակությունը* 

Ալավերդիում տեղի ունեցած խայտառակ միջադեպի մասին մենք բազմիցս գրել ենք: Հիշեցնենք, որ սեպտեմբերի 4-ին ոստիկանության Թումանյանի բաժին էր դիմել Ալավերդի քաղաքի բնակչուհի, 82 ամյա Ռոզա Մինասյանը և հայտնել, որ նույն օրը իր բնակարան է ներխուժել անծանոթ մի երիտասարդ, ծեծի ենթարկել, թալանել ու վերջում բռնաբարել: Մենք գրել էինք նաև, որ ոստիկանության Թումանյանի բաժնի ծառայողների կողմից ձերբակալվել էր հանցագործության մեջ կասկածվող, նույն քաղաքի բնակիչ, 1991թ-ին ծնված Արման Ռամազյանը և խոստովանել, որ տվյալ արարքների հեղինակը հենց ինքն է:

Սակայն *առերեսման ժամանակ Ռոզա Մինասյանը ոստիկաններին հայտնել էր, որ իր տուն այդ տղան չի ներխուժել և որ ինքը Արմանին չի ճանաչում, իսկ ահա Արման Ռամազյանն էլ մինչև վերջ պնդում է, որ ինքն է կատարել*: Ալավերդիում շրջանառվող խոսակցությունների համաձայն, ոստիկանությունը պարզապես գործը ջարդել էր երիտասարդի գլխին, քանի որ նա նոր էր դուրս եկել բանտից, բազմիցս դատված է եղել ու այդպես շարունակ: Այդ կապակցությամբ մի քանի հարց ուղղեցինք Լոռու մարզի գլխավոր դատախազ Կարեն Շահբազյանին.

Պարոն Շահբազյան, Ալավերդիում ասում են, որ այդ տղան բացարձակ կապ չունի այս գործի հետ, ու որ ոստիկանությունը պարզապես սարքել է այդ տղայի գլխին: Ի դեպ, առերեսման ժամանակ տուժող կինը ևս չի ճանաչել այդ տղային, ինչպե՞ս կպարզաբանեք այս հանգամանքը.

Ձեռնարկված միջոցառումներով նույն օրը բերման ենթարկվեց 1990թ-ին ծնված Արման Ռամազյանը և խոստովանեց, որ այդ բռնաբարությունը և հափշտակությունը ինքն է կատարել: Մարզում հաստատված կարգի համաձայն հատկապես առանձնակի ծանր հանցագործություն կատարող անձանց հետ ես զրուցում եմ: Այդ տղայի հետ էլ եմ զրուցել: Արման Ռամազյանը ինձ մոտ պատմել է, թե ինչպես է կատարել հանցագործությունը, սակայն տուժողը առերեսման ժամանակ Արման Ռամազյանին չի ճանաչել և պնդել է, որ նա իրեն բռնաբարող երիտասարդը չի: Բացի այդ, կան նաև մի շարք այլ ապացույցներ, որոնք չեն հաստատել Արման Ռամազյանի ինքնախոստովանական ցուցմունքը: Չնայած որ Արման Ռամազյանը պնդում է, որ ինքն է ադ ամենի հեղինակը, իմ հանձնարարությամբ նա ազատ է արձակվել արգելանքից, նախաքննություն է գնում: Ազատ արձակելը սակայն չի նշանակում, որ Արման Ռամազյանը չի կատարել այդ հանցագործությունը, նախաքննության ավարտից հետո արդեն ամեն ինչ կպարզվի ու կտրվի իրավական գնահատական Արման Ռամազյանի գործողություններին: Բոլոր դեպքերում մինչև բավարար հիմքեր չլինեն անձին մեղադրելու, Արման Ռամազյանը թե հանցագործություն կատարող մեկ այլ անձ չի կարող դատապարտվել:

Պարոն դատախազ, այսինքն ոստիկանությունը չի՞ ստիպել Արմանին վիզ վերցնել չարածը

Եթե իրավապահ մարմինները կարող էին զոհ գտնել, ապա դրա կարիքն էլ չկար, քանի որ Արման Ռամազյանը ինքն իրեն փորձում էր զոհ դարձնել, բայց իրավապահ մարմինները չգնացին այդ քայլին, որովհետև անմեղ մարդ չի կարող դատապարտվել:

Հ.Գ Չնայած դատախազի այս խոսքերին, որ ոստիկանությունում չեն հավատացել Արման Ռամազյանի ինքնախոստովանական ցուցմունքներին ու նրան բաց են թողել, այդուհանդերձ, այս գործում բազմաթիվ հարցականներ կան, որոնց մասին ավելի ուշ:


Էդվարդ Արզումանյան, Լոռու մարզ
http://lragir.am/armsrc/pubcorr-lrahos53254.html

----------

Freeman (18.09.2011), Renata (18.09.2011), Արէա (22.09.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> *82 ամյա կնոջ բռնաբարությունը ու դրա շարունակությունը* 
> 
> 
> Ձեռնարկված միջոցառումներով նույն օրը բերման ենթարկվեց 1990թ-ին ծնված Արման Ռամազյանը և խոստովանեց, որ այդ բռնաբարությունը և հափշտակությունը ինքն է կատարել:


Ինձ թվում ա էս մասն էսպես պիտի լիներ՝ «Ձեռնարկված միջոցառումներով Արման Ռամազյանը  խոստովանեց, որ այդ բռնաբարությունը և հափշտակությունը ինքն է կատարել: »

----------

VisTolog (18.09.2011)

----------


## Vaio

Նենց տպավորությունա, որ տատին ղժումա սաղի վրա )))

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Չի ղժժում, օր ու գիշեր օրհնում ա էդ տղուն  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (18.09.2011), Vaio (18.09.2011), VisTolog (18.09.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Լենինի մարմինը շարժվում է*




Top-news.am

----------


## Meme

> *Լենինի մարմինը շարժվում է*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top-news.am


Բայց հիմա ամեն ինչը էնքան զարգացածա համակարգիչների հետ կապված,,ծրաագրերի,որ էս կարար սարքած լիներ

----------


## VisTolog

2009-ի ապրիլի վիդեոյա: Որ սենց անկապ բաները չմցնեն լուրերի մեջ, չի լինի: :Wacko:

----------

Moonwalker (19.09.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բայց հիմա ամեն ինչը էնքան զարգացածա համակարգիչների հետ կապված,,ծրաագրերի,որ էս կարար սարքած լիներ


Հա, ինչի չէր կարա: Սա մարդկանց երևակայության արդյունքնա, որ լուրերով տարածում են:

----------


## Meme

> Հա, ինչի չէր կարա: Սա մարդկանց երևակայության արդյունքնա, որ լուրերով տարածում են:


Պարապ մարդիկ են էլի,ուրիշ հետաքրիր լուր չեն ունենցել,սա են տեղադրել

----------

Ապե Ջան (19.09.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

*ՀԱՀ-ում դատարանն արգելափակել է չինական պահպանակների վաճառքը. դրանք չափազանց փոքր են աֆրիկացիների համար*

Հարավաֆրիկյան դատարանն արգելափակել է չինական արտադրության 11 մլն պահպանակների ձեռքբերման պայմանագիրը, քանի որ արտադրանքի չափերը հարմար չեն աֆրիկացի տղամարդկանց համար:

Դատավոր Սուլետ Փոթերիլը բավարարել է Sekunjalo Investments Corporation-ի հայցը եւ արգելափակել է գործարքը` արձանագրելով, որ չինական պահպանակներն իսկապես փոքր չափերի են, բացի այդ արտադրված են ոչ համապատասխան նյութից եւ հավանության չեն արժանացել Առողջապահության համաշխարհային կազմակերպության կողմից, հաղորդում է AFP-ն:


News.am


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (20.09.2011), Moonwalker (19.09.2011), VisTolog (19.09.2011), Ապե Ջան (23.09.2011), Արէա (22.09.2011), Կարեն Կանտարով (05.10.2011)

----------


## Jarre

Արա՜, ես էլ ասում եմ՝ «տենաս խի՞ եմ էս մարդուն էտքան սիրում.... փաստորեն Ջոբսն էլ ա հայ.....  :LOL:  »

ՀԳ՝ էտ որ ձեր տրամաբանական դատողությունը չմտցնեիք (ինքը հայ չի, իրա խորթ մերն ա հայ ու դա Սթիվին ընդհանրապես հայ չի դարձնոմ..... ) չէր լինի.....  :Beee: 

*Սթիվ Ջոբսի մասին պատմող առաջին պաշտոնական գրքում հետաքրքիր մանրամասներ կան նրա հայազգի խորթ մոր մասին*
2011թ. նոյեմբերին լույս կտեսնի ամերիկացի ինժեներ, ձեռնարկատեր, ամերիկյան Apple Inc կորպորացիայի համահիմնադիր Սթիվ Ջոբսի կենսագրությունը՝ iSteve: The Book of Jobs։ Գրքի հեղինակը ամերիկյան CNN հեռուստաընկերության նախկին գլխավոր տնօրեն և ամերիկյան Time ամսագրի խմբագիր Ուոլթեր Այսաքսոնն է:

Ինչպես գրում է թուրքական Milliyet պարբերականը, գիրքը հետաքրքիր մանրամասներ է բացահայտելու Սթիվ Ջոբսի խորթ մոր մասին, որը, ինչպես ամիսներ առաջ հայտնել էինք, հայ է։

Սթիվ Ջոբսը ծնվել է 1955թ. ԱՄՆ Կալիֆոռնիա նահանգի Մաունթին Վյու փոքր քաղաքում։ Նրա կենսաբանական ծնողները Ջոանա Շիբլը և Աբդուլֆաթահ Ջոն Ջանդալին են (գաղթականներ են Սիրիայից)։ Ջոբսին, սակայն, մեկ շաբաթականից մեծացրել և դաստիարակել են ազգությամբ հայ Կլարան (ազգանունը՝ Հակոբյան) և ամերիկացի Փոլ Ջոբսերը։ «Իմ ծնողները նրանք են»,– ասում է Ջոբսը։

Թուրքական պարբերականը ընդգծում  է, որ Կլարան ԱՄՆ է գաղթել (1915թ. ցեղասպանությունից հետո) Թուրքիայի Մալաթիա նահանգից։ Ըստ պարբերականի՝ գրքում ընդգծվում է, որ Կլարայի հայրը Լուիս Հակոբյանը, ծնվել է Մալաթիայում 1894թ.  իսկ մայրր՝ Վիկտորյա Արթինյանը՝ 1894թ. Իզմիրում։

Նշենք, որ գիրքը լինելու է Ջոբսի առաջին պաշտոնական կենսագրությունը։ Ջոբսը մինչ այժմ իր անձնական կյանքը խիստ գաղտնի է պահել բոլորից։ Նրա կյանքի մասին պատմող գրքեր նախկինում էլ լույս են տեսել, սակայն դրանք ոչ պաշտոնական հրատարակություններ են եղել։ Ջոբսը մշտապես բոլորին խնդրել է «իր անձնական կյանքին չխառնվել»։

Աղբյուր՝ *ԹԵՐԹ.ամ*

----------

Arpine (22.09.2011), Freeman (22.09.2011), Moonwalker (22.09.2011), Renata (23.09.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ջհանդամին թե հայ չի  :Pardon: :


 :LOL:

----------

Freeman (23.09.2011), Jarre (23.09.2011), Moonwalker (22.09.2011), VisTolog (22.09.2011), Ռուֆուս (22.09.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Ջհանդամին թե հայ չի :


Է, ջհանդամին  :Dntknw:   :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog

Քիչ առաջ ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը News.armeniatv.com-ին հայտնեեց, որ այսօր վաղ առավոտյան ՀՀ ոստիկանության ԿՀԴՊ գլխավոր վարչության, ոստիկանության քրեական հետախուզության գլխավոր վարչության, Երևանի վարչության և ոստիկանության Երևանի բոլոր բաժինների աշխատակիցները, օպերատիվ տվյալները իրացնելիս հայտնաբերել ու ձերբակալել են մի քանի անձանց, նրանց մոտ հայտնաբերվել է զենք, զինամթերք, դիմակներ, ինքնաձիքեր, ատրճանակներ: Այս պահին նրանցից մի քանիսին ոստիկանությունը հմուտ օպերատիվ աշխատանքի շնորհիվ վնասազերծել է, և տեղափոխել ԿՀԴՊ գլխավոր վարչություն: Նրանցից մի քանիսը դիմել էին փախուստի սակայն ոստիկանությունը նրանց փախուստը եվս կանխել է: Հայտնաբերվել է նաև Մերսեդես մակնիշի ավտոմեքենան, վնասված վիճակում, մեքենայի սրահում հայտնաբերվել է զենք զինամթերք, դիմակներ և այլն: Ֆոտոլրագրողը հայտնեց նաև, որ զինված խմբի ձերբակալության ոստիկանական գործողությունը ղեկավարում են, ՀՀ ոստիկանապետի առաջին տեղեակալ, գեներալ մայոր Հունան Պողոսյանը, Երևանի ոստիկանության պետ Ներսես Նազարյանը,  ոստիկանության ԿՀԴՊ գլխավոր վարչության պետ Գագիկ Ավետիսյանը, ոստիկանության քրեկան հետախուզության գլխավոր վարչության պետ Աշոտ Կարապետյանը: Այս պահին ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը հայտնեց որ, արդեն ոստիկանության մի քանի ստորաբաժանումներ մեկնում են մի քանի հասցեներով քանի որ, հանցագործները վարձակալել են մի քանի բնակարաններ տարբեր հասցեներում: Ներգրավված են նաև ոստիկանության կինոլոգիական ստորաբաժանումը հատուկ վարժեցված շներով: Չի բացառվում որ վնասազերծված ու վնասազերծվող, ավազակախումբը հենց այն հանցավոր կազմակերպությունն է, որը վերջին ամիսների ընթացքում, մի շարք ավազակային հարձակումներ է գործել մի քանի պաշտոնյաների ու գործարարների առանձնատների վրա: Հավելյալ մանրամասները մի քանի րոպեից:
Հենց նոր ֆոտոլրագրող գագիկ Շամշյանը հայտնեց սենսացիոն մի նորություն՝ Երևանում անցկացված ոստիկանական խոշոր գործողությունից՝ հանցավոր խմբի կազմում է նաև պետական լուրջ պաշտոն զբաղեցնող, պաշտոնյաներից մեկի որդին: Որի անունը ֆոտոլրագրողը չհայտնեց նախաքննության շահերից ելնելով: Հիշեցնենք որ ավելի վաղ ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը News.armeniatv.com-ին հայտնել էր, որ այսօր վաղ առավոտյան ՀՀ ոստիկանության ԿՀԴՊ գլխավոր վարչության, ոստիկանության քրեական հետախուզության գլխավոր վարչության, Երևանի վարչության և ոստիկանության Երևանի բոլոր բաժինների աշխատակիցները, օպերատիվ տվյալները իրացնելիս հայտնաբերել ու ձերբակալել են մի քանի անձանց, նրանց մոտ հայտնաբերվել է զենք, զինամթերք, դիմակներ, ինքնաձիքեր, ատրճանակներ: Այս պահին նրանցից մի քանիսին ոստիկանությունը հմուտ օպերատիվ աշխատանքի շնորհիվ վնասազերծել է, և տեղափոխել ԿՀԴՊ գլխավոր վարչություն: Նրանցից մի քանիսը դիմել էին փախուստի սակայն ոստիկանությունը նրանց փախուստը եվս կանխել է: Հայտնաբերվել է նաև Մերսեդես մակնիշի ավտոմեքենան, վնասված վիճակում, մեքենայի սրահում հայտնաբերվել է զենք զինամթերք, դիմակներ և այլն: Ֆոտոլրագրողը հայտնեց նաև, որ զինված խմբի ձերբակալության ոստիկանական գործողությունը ղեկավարում են, ՀՀ ոստիկանապետի առաջին տեղեակալ, գեներալ մայոր Հունան Պողոսյանը, Երևանի ոստիկանության պետ Ներսես Նազարյանը,  ոստիկանության ԿՀԴՊ գլխավոր վարչության պետ Գագիկ Ավետիսյանը, ոստիկանության քրեկան հետախուզության գլխավոր վարչության պետ Աշոտ Կարապետյանը: Այս պահին ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը հայտնեց որ, արդեն ոստիկանության մի քանի ստորաբաժանումներ մեկնում են մի քանի հասցեներով քանի որ, հանցագործները վարձակալել են մի քանի բնակարաններ տարբեր հասցեներում: Ներգրավված են նաև ոստիկանության կինոլոգիական ստորաբաժանումը հատուկ վարժեցված շներով: Չի բացառվում որ վնասազերծված ու վնասազերծվող, ավազակախումբը հենց այն հանցավոր կազմակերպությունն է, որը վերջին ամիսների ընթացքում, մի քանի ավազակային հարձակումներ է գործել մի քանի պաշտոնյաների ու գործարարների առանձնատների վրա:

Հենց նոր ֆոտոլրագրող գագիկ Շամշյանը հայտնեց սենսացիոն մի նորություն՝ Երևանում անցկացված ոստիկանական խոշոր գործողությունից՝ հանցավոր խմբի կազմում է նաև պետական լուրջ պաշտոն զբաղեցնող, պաշտոնյաներից մեկի որդին: Որի անունը ֆոտոլրագրողը չհայտնեց նախաքննության շահերից ելնելով: Հիշեցնենք որ ավելի վաղ ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը News.armeniatv.com-ին հայտնել էր, որ այսօր վաղ առավոտյան ՀՀ ոստիկանության ԿՀԴՊ գլխավոր վարչության, ոստիկանության քրեական հետախուզության գլխավոր վարչության, Երևանի վարչության և ոստիկանության Երևանի բոլոր բաժինների աշխատակիցները, օպերատիվ տվյալները իրացնելիս հայտնաբերել ու ձերբակալել են մի քանի անձանց, նրանց մոտ հայտնաբերվել է զենք, զինամթերք, դիմակներ, ինքնաձիքեր, ատրճանակներ: Այս պահին նրանցից մի քանիսին ոստիկանությունը հմուտ օպերատիվ աշխատանքի շնորհիվ վնասազերծել է, և տեղափոխել ԿՀԴՊ գլխավոր վարչություն: Նրանցից մի քանիսը դիմել էին փախուստի սակայն ոստիկանությունը նրանց փախուստը եվս կանխել է: Հայտնաբերվել է նաև Մերսեդես մակնիշի ավտոմեքենան, վնասված վիճակում, մեքենայի սրահում հայտնաբերվել է զենք զինամթերք, դիմակներ և այլն: Ֆոտոլրագրողը հայտնեց նաև, որ զինված խմբի ձերբակալության ոստիկանական գործողությունը ղեկավարում են, ՀՀ ոստիկանապետի առաջին տեղեակալ, գեներալ մայոր Հունան Պողոսյանը, Երևանի ոստիկանության պետ Ներսես Նազարյանը,  ոստիկանության ԿՀԴՊ գլխավոր վարչության պետ Գագիկ Ավետիսյանը, ոստիկանության քրեկան հետախուզության գլխավոր վարչության պետ Աշոտ Կարապետյանը: Այս պահին ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը հայտնեց որ, արդեն ոստիկանության մի քանի ստորաբաժանումներ մեկնում են մի քանի հասցեներով քանի որ, հանցագործները վարձակալել են մի քանի բնակարաններ տարբեր հասցեներում: Ներգրավված են նաև ոստիկանության կինոլոգիական ստորաբաժանումը հատուկ վարժեցված շներով: Չի բացառվում որ վնասազերծված ու վնասազերծվող, ավազակախումբը հենց այն հանցավոր կազմակերպությունն է, որը վերջին ամիսների ընթացքում, մի քանի ավազակային հարձակումներ է գործել մի քանի պաշտոնյաների ու գործարարների առանձնատների վրա:

news.armeniatv.com




Ինչպես հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, այսօր Երեւանում վնասազերծված հանցավոր խմբի մեջ կա նաեւ Հայաստանի բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյայի որդի: Այլ մանրամասներ առայժմ հայտնի չեն:


Հիշեցնենք, որ խումբը վնասազերծվել է այսօր, ոստիկանության ստորաբաժանումների գործողությունների շնորհիվ: Ենթադրվում է, որ վնասազերծվածն այն խումբն է, որը վերջին ամիսներին ավազակային հարձակման էր ենթարկում նախկին ու ներկա պաշտոնյաների բնակարանները, ծեծում եւ նվաստացնում նրանց:

lragir.am

*Մյասնիկյան պողոտայում վնասազերծված հանցավոր խմբի անդամներից մեկը բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյայի որդի է (ֆոտո)




*Այսօր` սեպտեմբերի 23-ի առավոտյան, Մյասնիկյան պողոտայում ոստիկանների կողմից վնասազերծված, ծանր հանցագործությունների մեջ կասկածվող ավազակախմբի անդամներից մեկն, ըստ NEWS.am-ի ունեցած նախնական տեղեկությունների, Հայաստանի բարձրաստիճան մի պաշտոնյայի` ՀՔԾ պետի տեղակալ Մարսել Մաթեւոսյանի որդին է:Նշենք, որ ավազակախմբի վնասազերծման գործողությունն իրականացվել է Ոստիկանության կազմակերպված հանցավորության դեմ պայքարի վարչության աշխատակիցների կողմից: Այն իրականացվել է մի քանի ուղղություններով, որի արդյունքում, ավազակախմբի անդամներին բռնել են:Ավելի վաղ NEWS.am-ը հայտնել էր, որ Մյասնիկյան պողոտայում ոստիկանների կողմից ծանր հանցագործությունների մեջ կասկածվող ավազակախմբին վնասազերծելու գործողության ժամանակ մարդ է մահացել: Արդեն հայտնի է, որ ոստիկանները հետապնդել են հանցագործներին, որոնց կարողացել են լոկալիզացնել մինչեւ գազանանոց ընկած հատվածում: Հանցագործներից մեկը փորձել է Mercedes մակնիշի 60 ՕՕ 086 մեքենայով փախչել, սակայն շրջվել է ժայռից եւ տեղում մահացել: Ի դեպ, ոստիկանները մեքենայից հրազեն են հայտնաբերել: NEWS.am-ի ոստիկանությունում ունեցած աղբյուրների փոխանցմամբ, ենթադրվում է որ խոսքն այն ավազակախմբի մասին է, որը կապ ունի բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների բնակարաններում վերջին շրջանի ամենաաղմկահարույց ավազակային հարձակումների հետ: Մասնավորապես, ըստ տեղեկությունների, այս ավազակախմբի հետ է կապվում այս տարվա հունիսի սկզբին «Լինսի» հիմնադրամի ճանապարհաշինության ԾԻԳ-ի նախկին տնօրեն, «Երեւանճանապարհշին» ՍՊԸ-ի փոխտնօրեն 55-ամյա Էդուարդ Բեզոյանի տան վրա ավազակային հարձակումը:  Նույն ձեռագրով է կատարվել նաեւ ԱԺ նախկին պատգամավոր Նապոլեոն Ազիզյանի բնակարանի վրա ավազակային հարձակումը:Նախնական տեղեկություններով, մահացածը 30-35 տարեկան տղամարդ է, անունը Սերոբ:Ավելի վաղ NEWS.am-ը հայտնել էր, որ արդեն մի քանի ժամ է, որ ոստիկանները փակել են Մյասնիկյան պողոտան եւ ստուգում են անցնող բոլոր մեքենաները: Ոստիկանության մամուլի ծառայությունից հայտնել էին, որ նշված տարածքում ծանր հանցագործություն կատարելու մեջ կասկածվող անձանց վնասազերծելու գործողությունն է ընթանում։

news.am

Մյասնիկյանի պողոտայում առավոտից երթևեկությունը կաթվածահար է: Ճանապարհին դիակ է ընկած, նաև ջախջախված մեքենա: Մեր ունեցած տեղեկություններով, իրականացվել է ծանր հանցագործների վնասազերծման գործողություն:  Ականատեսների վկայությամբ, փախչելով ոստիկանների հետապնդումից` նրանցից մեկը փորձել է մեքենայով կտրուկ շրջադարձ կատարել և շրջվել է: Մյուսին բերման են ենթարկել: Մանրամասները ճշտվում են:
Մեր ունեցած տեղեկություններով՝ վնասազերծված հանցագործներն այն հանցախմբիանդամներն են, որոնք վերջին շրջանում ավազակային հարձակումներ էին իրականացնում Երևանի տարբեր շրջաններում։ 

tert.am

----------

Կարեն Կանտարով (05.10.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Ըստ շրջանառվող լուրերի, Մյասնիկյան պողոտայում վնասազերծված ավազակախմբի անդամները հնարավոր է` բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների զավակներ են:
Որոշ տեղեկություններով, հանցախմբի անդամներն են դատավոր Տիգրան Սահակյանի որդին, ՀՔԾ պետի տեղակալ Մարսել Մաթևոսյանի որդին կամ եղբորորդին և նախարարներից մեկի որդին:
Տեղեկություներ կան, որ միջադեպը կապ ունի հանցավոր խմբի գործունեության բացահայտման հետ, որը վերջին շրջանում Հայաստանի պաշտոնատար անձանց տների վրա ավազակային հարձակումներ էր իրականացնում:
Ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը հաղորդում է, որ ոստիկանության ԿՀԴՊ գլխավոր վարչության, ոստիկանության քրեական հետախուզության գլխավոր վարչության, Երևանի վարչության և ոստիկանության Երևանի բոլոր բաժինների աշխատակիցները օպերատիվ տվյալները իրացնելիս հայտնաբերել ու ձերբակալել են մի քանի անձանց, նրանց մոտ հայտնաբերվել է զենք, զինամթերք, դիմակներ, ինքնաձիգներ, ատրճանակներ:
Շամշյանը հայտնում է, որ նրանցից մի քանիսին ոստիկանությունը վնասազերծել է և տեղափոխել ԿՀԴՊ: Մի քանիսը դիմել էին փախուստի, սակայն ոստիկանությունը նրանց փախուստը ևս կանխել է: Հայտնաբերվել է նաև Մերսեդես մակնիշի ավտոմեքենան, վնասված վիճակում, մեքենայի սրահում հայտնաբերվել է զենք, զինամթերք, դիմակներ և այլն: Ականատեսների վկայությամբ, փախչելով ոստիկանների հետապնդումից` նրանցից մեկը վերը նշված մեքենայով փորձել է  կտրուկ շրջադարձ կատարել, շրջվել է և ընկել բարձրությունից:
Թե կոնկրետ քանի մարդ է սպանվել գործողության ժամանակ, ինչպես նաև նրանց ինքնությունը ոստիկանությունն առայժմ չի բացահայտում: Գործողությունը դեռ շարունակվում է:
Առավոտյան մի քանի ժամ  շարունակ ոստիկանները փակել էին Մյասնիկյան պողոտան և ստուգում էին անցնող բոլոր մեքենաները: Ոստիկանությունից տեղեկացնում էին միայն, որ այդ տարածքում ծանր հանցագործության մեջ կասկածվող անձանց վնասազերծելու գործողությունն էր ընթանում։





http://tert.am/am/news/2011/09/23/band/

----------


## Ripsim

> *82 ամյա կնոջ բռնաբարությունը ու դրա շարունակությունը* 
> 
> Մենք գրել էինք նաև, որ ոստիկանության Թումանյանի բաժնի ծառայողների կողմից ձերբակալվել էր հանցագործության մեջ կասկածվող, նույն քաղաքի բնակիչ, 1991թ-ին ծնված Արման Ռամազյանը և խոստովանել, որ տվյալ արարքների հեղինակը հենց ինքն է:
> 
> 
> Ձեռնարկված միջոցառումներով նույն օրը բերման ենթարկվեց 1990թ-ին ծնված Արման Ռամազյանը և խոստովանեց, որ այդ բռնաբարությունը և հափշտակությունը ինքն է կատարել:


Հետաքրքիր է, իրականում Արման Ռամազյանը 1991 թե 1990 թիվ է? :Think:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.09.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

Առողջ գիտական հաղորդակցությունը խթանելուն զուգընթաց պետք է պայքարել հայամոլական գիտության դեմ
«Առաջին լրատվական»-ի զրուցակիցն է հայագետ լեզվաբան, Լեյդենի համալսարանի դասախոս (PhD 2008) Հրաչ Մարտիրոսյանը:

 -Պարոն Մարտիրոսյան, ինչպե՞ս եք գնահատում Հայաստանում գիտության և կրթության զարգացման մակարդակը:

 -Ես, բնականաբար, կսահմանափակվեմ իմ բնագավառով՝ հայագիտությամբ, որն այժմ անմխիթար վիճակում է: Խոսքը հատկապես հայոց լեզվի պատմության ու համեմատաբանության մասին է: Այս մասնավորեցումը պայմանավորված է ոչ միայն իմ մասնագիտական նախասիրությամբ, այլև այն հանգամանքով, որ հայագիտությունն այժմ սպառնալից արագությամբ հեղեղվում է հայոց լեզվի ու մշակույթի և առհասարակ հայ ժողովրդի ծագմանն ու հարակից հարցերին առնչվող հակագիտական «տեսություններով», որոնք ամրապնդելու համար, պատմական փաստաթղթերի բացակայության պայմաններում, ստիպված են լինում դիմել լեզվաբանական «քյանդրբազությունների»: Պատճառն այն արմատապես սխալ մտայնությունն է, թե լեզվաբանությունը ճշգրիտ օրենքներ չունեցող գիտություն է, որտեղ հեշտորեն կարող են մանևրել լեզվաբանության մեջ չմասնագիտացած, բայց վառ երևակայություն ունեցող մարդիկ, և թե բառերը կարելի է կամայականորեն ստուգաբանել, ավելին՝ իրենց «տեսություններն» ամրապնդող բառեր ու տեղանուններ կարելի է… հորինել և դրանց վրա սարքել ավազե դղյակներ (բավական է հիշել Քարահունջն ու Պորտասարը, որոնց մասին հանգամանորեն գրել եմ համացանց դրված իմ հոդվածում):

 Ապշեցուցիչն այն է, որ այս ամենը ներկայացվում է ոչ թե համեստ ու զգուշավոր վարկածների տեսքով, այլ այնպես, կարծես դրանք հաստատված ճշմարտություններ են, և դրանք հերքող կամ անտեսող գիտնականները հայ ժողովրդի թշնամիներն են ու թուրքական գործակալներ: Սա չափազանց անհեթեթ և վտանգավոր մտայնություն է, որն աստիճանաբար թափանցում է ակադեմիական և, որ ամենասարսափելին է, նույնիսկ կրթական ոլորտներ: Գիտական տեսակետներն արդեն հաճախ գնահատվում են ոչ թե ըստ փաստարկվածության և բարեխղճության աստիճանի, այլ՝ «ազգանպաստության»: Երբ լեզվաբանական տարրական գիտելիքներ չունեցող մի ֆիզիկոս ամենագետի ինքնավստահ կեցվածքով հանդես է գալիս հայոց այբուբենը (sic!) աշխարհի լեզուների մայր ներկայացնող տգետ տեսակետով, ապա սա ընդունվում է դափնիներով, և այս առթիվ խանդավառ միջոցառում է կազմակերպվում մի ավագ դպրոցում, ընդ որում ոչ ոքի չի հետաքրքրում, թե ինչի վրա է հիմնվում այս տեսակետը. կարևոր է միայն այն, որ դա «ազգանպաստ» է և սնուցում է մեր ազգային սնապարծությունը:

 Սա երիտասարդ սերնդին հիմնազուրկ ու ֆանտաստիկ գաղափարներով սնող և նրա բանականությունը բթացնող արատավոր մտայնություն է. առանց այն արմատախիլ անելու անհնար է խոսել Հայաստանում առողջ մտածող երիտասարդ սերունդ դաստիարակելու, հետևաբար նաև՝ գիտության ու կրթության նորմալ զարգացման մասին: Սակայն այս հարցերով լրջորեն մտահոգված և նշված «տեսությունների» դեմ ակտիվորեն պայքարող լուրջ ու կոմպետենտ լեզվաբաններ գրեթե չկան: Եվ առհասարակ, իմ կարծիքով, համեմատական լեզվաբանությունը Հայաստանում ծանր կացության մեջ է:

-Սփյուռքը ի՞նչ ձևաչափերով կարող է մասնակցել, նպաստել այդ գիտական ու կրթական գործընթացների կարգավորմանը Հայաստանում:

  -Դժվար հարց է: Նախ անհրաժեշտ է հաստատել առողջ հաղորդակցություն Հայաստանի և Սփյուռքի հայագիտական ուժերի միջև, որոնք, սակայն, համախմբվելու փոխարեն, ավելի են սաստկացնում վերջին տարիներին ստեղծված առճակատումը: Հայաստանյան հայերենագետները քիչ չափով են տեղեկանում «դրսի» հայագիտական և համեմատաբանական / հնդեվրոպաբանական աշխատանքներին. այն պատճառաբանությունը, թե գիտական գրականություն Հայաստան չի հասնում, զգալի մասով չափազանցված ինքնարդարացում է. իրական պատճառներն են, հաճախ, ծուլությունը, հետամնացությունը, օտար լեզուների չիմացությունը (սա, իհարկե, բոլոր հայագետներին չի վերաբերում): Բավական է նշել, որ հայաստանյան շատ լեզվաբաններ հնդեվրոպական իրողությունների մասին գրելիս և վերակազմվող բառաձևերը ներկայացնելիս հղում են հիմնականում միայն Գամկրելիձեի և Իվանովի գրքին՝ առանց նույնիսկ տեղյակ լինելու կամ հաշվի առնելու, որ այդ հանրահայտ գրքում գործածվող հնչույթաբանական համակարգը չի ընդունվում հնդեվրոպաբանների ճնշող մեծամասնության կողմից, և որ գոյություն ունեն նաև Էռնու/Մեյեի, Պոկոռնու, Ֆրիսկի, Ֆրենկելի, Սեմերենյիի, Մայրհոֆերի և այլոց աշխատությունները, որոնք Հայաստանում, անկասկած, մատչելի են. ես դրանցից օգտվել եմ դեռ «մութ ու ցուրտ» 1990-ականներին, երբ ամբողջ աշխատավարձս բավականացնում էր միայն Կիրովականից Երևան գնալու և այնտեղի հարուստ գրադարաններից մի երկու օր օգտվելու համար:

 Սփյուռքի հայագետներն էլ, իրենց հերթին, հաճախ են թերագնահատում կամ անտեսում հայաստանյան գիտնականների աշխատանքները: Մի կողմից այստեղ խոսում է հայաստանյան շատ հայագետների ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալության և/կամ քիչ թե շատ ընդգծված «հայակենտրոնության» նկատմամբ «դրսի» գիտնականների սուր (երբեմն՝ չափազանցված) հակազդեցությունը, որը հաճախ հանգեցնում է նույնիսկ մեր ամենալուրջ լեզվաբանների աշխատանքների անթույլատրելի անտեսմանը, իսկ մյուս կողմից էլ՝ կրկին անբարեխղճությունն ու անտեղյակությունը: (Այստեղ նույնպես, իհարկե, չի կարելի ընդհանրացումներ անել. լեյդենյան հայագետ պրոֆ. Վայտենբերգը, օրինակ, միավորում է բազմաթիվ լեզուների ու գիտական մեթոդաբանության իմացությունն ու հայաստանյան հայագիտության նվաճումներին քաջատեղյակությունը): Ես դեպքեր գիտեմ, երբ օտարազգի հանրահայտ ու իսկապես արժեքավոր հայագետներ հատուկ հոդվածներ են հրատարակել հայերեն այս կամ այն բառի ստուգաբանական վերլուծության վերաբերյալ, որտեղ հանգել են մի շարք եզրակացությունների՝ առանց ստուգելու կամ հիշատակելու ստուգաբանական ուսումնասիրությունների հիմքերի հիմքը՝ Աճառյանի «Արմատական բառարանը», այնինչ վերջինս, դեռ տասնամյակներ առաջ, ընդամենը մի քանի նախադասությամբ արդեն արծարծել է այդ հարցերը և հանգել այդ նույն եզրակացություններին:

 Առողջ գիտական հաղորդակցությունը խթանելուն զուգընթաց անհրաժեշտ է միացյալ ուժերով պայքարել հայամոլական գիտության դեմ և ակադեմիական գրականությունը, համացանցն ու եթերը մաքրել հայոց լեզուն ու հայ մշակույթը տիեզերքի կենտրոնում տեղադրող զառանցական գաղափարներից: Մյուս կողմից էլ անհրաժեշտ է խուսափել մյուս ծայրահեղություններից և հայագիտության ամենավիճահարույց խնդիրների (հայ պատմիչների արժանահավատության, Հայկական լեռնաշխարհում հայալեզու տարրի առկայության ժամանակագրության և այլն) ուսումնասիրությունները տեղափոխել ավելի հավասարակշռված ու ողջամիտ ասպարեզ:


Սփյուռքի օժանդակությունը կարող է լինել նաև ավելի կոնկրետ ու նյութական: Իմ համոզմամբ՝ հայ և համեմատական լեզվաբանությունը ոտքի կանգնեցնելու և հայերենագիտության հրատապ խնդիրները լուծելու համար անհրաժեշտ է Հայաստանում ստեղծել լեզվաբանական այնպիսի դպրոց, որը կհամապատասխանի գիտական ու կրթական միջազգային չափանիշներին: Սա իմ կյանքի մեծագույն նպատակն է, որ հույս ունեմ իրագործել Սփյուռքի և Հայաստանի նյութական և մարդկային ռեսուրսների համադրմամբ:


-Սփյուռքի իմացական ներուժը կիրառելի՞  է մեզ համար:

 -Անշուշտ: Սփյուռքի գիտական ուժերը կարող են մեծապես նպաստել հայ(երեն)ագիտության զարգացմանն ու առողջացմանը՝ գործի դնելով հայաստանյան գործընկերների նկատմամբ ունեցած իրենց առավելությունները, որոնք են՝ շատ լեզուների (հաճախ նաև՝ գիտական ավելի ճիշտ մեթոդաբանության) իմացություն, գիտական գրականության առավել լիարժեք տեղյակություն և այլն: Հասկանալի է, որ հայաստանյան գիտնականներն էլ իրենց առավելություններն ունեն, օրինակ՝ հայերենի բարբառագիտական ու բանահյուսական նյութերի ավելի ընդգրկուն իմացություն, հայոց լեզվի նրբությունների նկատմամբ ավելի սուր հոտառություն և այլն:

 -Որքանո՞վ են մեզ համար կիրառելի այլ երկրների օրինակները գիտակրթական խնդիրների կարգավորման դեպքում:  

-Գիտական հարցերին արդեն որոշ չափով անդրադարձա: Հիմա կխոսեմ կրթության հարցերի մասին: Առաջադեմ գիտական ավանդույթներ ունեցող երկրներից սովորելու շատ բան ունենք: Խոսքը չի վերաբերում գլոբալիզացիայի տարբեր դրսևորումներին և ուսումնական համակարգի նորարարություններին, որոնց մի մասի նկատմամբ բացասաբար եմ տրամադրված կամ որոնց իմաստն այնքան էլ լավ չեմ պատկերացնում: Խոսքն այն տարրական սկզբունքների մասին է, որոնք միշտ պահպանվում են եվրոպական և ամերիկյան ուսումնական հաստատություններում, բայց, գոնե իմ փորձառության ու տեղեկացվածության սահմաններում, չեն գործում հայաստանյան բուհերի մեծ մասում: Դրանցից են, օրինակ, հետևյալները. դասախոսը չպիտի դասախոսություն թելադրի. նա պարտավոր է ուսանողներին ապահովել բոլոր անհրաժեշտ դասանյութերով, տեքստերով և այլ օժանդակ նյութերով, իսկ դասաժամանակն օգտագործել միայն նյութը հետաքրքիր ու մատչելի կերպով տեղ հասցնելու, վարժություններով ու գործնական աշխատանքներով դրա մարսվածությունը ստուգելու և առարկայի նկատմամբ սեր առաջացնելու կամ բորբոքելու վրա: Հասկանալի է, որ այստեղ ևս ընդհանրացումներ պետք չէ անել: Բարեխիղճ դասախոսն ամեն տեղ էլ բարեխիղճ է՝ Հայաստանում, թե արտասահմանում (կուզեի երախտագիտությամբ հիշատակել հատկապես ՎՊՄԻ-ի դասախոս, այժմ` ռեկտոր, պրոֆ. դր. Գուրգեն Խաչատրյանին), և ընդհակառակը՝ անբարեխիղճն այդպիսին է՝ որտեղ էլ նա լինի: Սակայն, ընդհանուր առմամբ, հայաստանյան դասախոսներից շատ-շատերը (եթե չասենք՝ ճնշող մեծամասնությունը) դասերի թանկ ժամանակը վատնում են դասախոսություններ թելադրելու վրա, ընդ որում նրանցից շատերի դասախոսություններն արդեն բոլորովին չեն համապատասխանում արդի լեզվաբանության մակարդակին: Կաշառքի և մյուս երևույթների մասին էլ չեմ խոսում:

 Պետք չէ կարծել, թե դասախոսությունների թելադրման այս անհեթեթ ձևի և մյուս երևույթների դեմ իմ ընդվզումը ծագել է Եվրոպայի և Ամերիկայի բուհերում  «լուսավորվելու» հետևանքով: Այս ամենի դեմ ես պայքարել եմ դեռևս Կիրովականում ուսանելուս տարիներին` մինչև Հոլանդիա մեկնելս: Համոզված եմ, որ այն տարիներին կային շատ առաջադեմ դասախոսներ, որոնք նույն կերպ էին մտածում: Նրանցից շատերը հավանաբար կուզեին խուսափել դասավանդելու այդ հետամնաց ձևերից, սակայն այն տարիներին այնքան էլ հեշտ չէր տպել և ուսանողների համար բազում օրինակներով բազմացնել դասախոսությունների և հարակից նյութերի տեքստերը, մինչդեռ հիմա դա ոչ մի դժվարություն չի ներկայացնում, հետևաբար ոչ մի արդարացում ընդունելի չէ:

 Լեզուների իմացության շուրջ էլ խոսեցինք: Ծիծաղելի է, սակայն՝ փաստ, որ այսօր ՀՀ շատ բուհերի նույնիսկ հայոց լեզվի ամբիոնների դասախոսական կազմում անգլերեն իմացողների թիվը բավականին փոքր է, էլ չեմ խոսում ֆրանսերենի, գերմաներենի, իտալերենի, ինչպես նաև դասական լեզուների՝ լատիներենի, հին հունարենի և սանսկրիտի իմացության մասին: Էլ ի՞նչ միջազգային չափանիշների մասին կարող ենք խոսել: Այնինչ Հոլանդիայում, օրինակ, նշածս բոլոր լեզուները, բացառությամբ սանսկրիտի և իտալերենի, հիմնականում յուրացվում են գիմնազիայում (12-18 տարեկանների), այսինքն՝ մինչև համալսարան ընդունվելը:

 Հասկանալի է, որ այս ամենը հայերենի հաշվին չպետք է իրագործվի: Հոլանդական գիմնազիաներում դասավանդման հիմնական լեզուն, իհարկե, հոլանդերենն է: Ես կատեգորիկ կերպով դեմ եմ Հայաստանում օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացմանը և այս կապակցությամբ հանդես եմ եկել համացանցում:

 -Մեր գիտակրթական ոլորտում Խորհրդային ժամանակաշրջանից մնացած տարրեր տեսնու՞մ եք: Եթե այո` դա լա՞վ է, թե՞ վատ:

 -Վերը նշածս արատավոր երևույթները որոշ չափով գալիս են Խորհրդային ժամանակներից: Սակայն այն ժամանակներում կար մի շատ կարևոր բան, որի պակասը հիմա շատ խստորեն է զգացվում. գիտական խիստ գրաքննություն:



_Աղբյուր` 1in.am_

----------

Arpine (27.11.2011), Freeman (25.09.2011), Jarre (25.09.2011), Sagittarius (25.09.2011), Tig (25.09.2011), Ներսես_AM (25.09.2011), Ռուֆուս (25.09.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Շատ լավ հարցազրույց էր, ամեն ինչ սրտիցս էր... Երբ պետք է մերոնք էլ հասկանան, որ մեր վայ գիտությունն ու ամեն ինչը հայ սարքելը ու ամեն բան առաջինը հայերին վերագրելը մեզ ավելի շատ վնաս ա տալիս, քան օգուտ:

----------

Arpine (27.11.2011), Freeman (25.09.2011), Jarre (25.09.2011), Sagittarius (25.09.2011), Ներսես_AM (25.09.2011)

----------


## Jarre

*Սեւանա լճում տարօրինակ ձկներ են հայտնվել, հնարավոր է, դրանք մուտանտներ են*

Սեւանա լճում ձկնորսների ցանց են ընկնում տարօրինակ ձկներ: Այդ մասին «Էկոլուրին» հայտնել է «Սեւան» ազգային պարկի նախկին տնօրեն Գագիկ Սուխուդյանը: Նրա տեղեկացմամբ` լճի որոշակի հատվածներում ցանցի մեջ են ընկնում տարօրինակ գլուխներով ձկներ:

Նրանք պատված են լորձով, որի հոտը չի անցնում երկար ժամանակ: Առայժմ հայտնի չէ, թե այդ ձկները որտեղից են հայտնվել, չի բացառվում նույնիսկ, որ մուտանտներ են:

Ըստ Գ. Սուխուդյանի` լճի կենսաբանական հաշվեկշիռը խախտվել է, եւ ուսումնասիրություններ են հարկավոր վտանգավոր զարգացումները կանխելու համար:

Աղբյուր՝ *News.am*

----------

Arpine (26.09.2011), E-la Via (26.09.2011), einnA (27.09.2011), Freeman (27.09.2011), Renata (26.09.2011), Tig (26.09.2011), VisTolog (26.09.2011), Արէա (26.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

*ՀՀ ոստիկանության Տավուշի մարզային վարչության Դիլիջանի բաժնում հաղորդում է ստացվել` ընտանիքի` թվով երեք անդամների կողմից ինքնասպանություն գործելու մասին:*
Մասնավորապես` 2010թ. սեպտեմբերի 25-ին` ժամը 00:10-ին, Դիլիջան քաղաքի շտապ օգնության կայանից ոստիկանության Դիլիջանի բաժին հաղորդում է ստացվել` ընտանիքի երեք անդամների կողմից ինքնասպանության եւ ինքնասպանության փորձ կատարելու մասին: Դեպքի վայր մեկնած ոստիկանության` Դիլիջանի բաժնի աշխատակիցները հայտնաբերել են, որ Դիլիջան քաղաքի բնակչուհի, երկու երեխաների մայր Գայանե Մնացականյանն իր տան միջանցքում պարանով կախվելու միջոցով ինքնասպանություն է գործել:
Միաժամանակ ինքնասպանության փորձ են կատարել նաեւ վերջինիս 23-ամյա դուստրը` Մ. Մարտիրոսյանը, եւ 25-ամյա որդին` Է. Մարտիրոսյանը: Մասնավորապես` վերջիններս ինքնասպանության փորձն իրականացրել են` նախաբազուկների միջային երեսներին բազմաթիվ կտրվածքներ հասցնելով: Մ. և Է. Մարտիրոսյանները տեղափոխվել են «Դիլիջան» Բ/Կ: Այս պահին նրանց կյանքին վտանգ չի սպառնում:
Գ. Մնացականյանի դիակի արտաքին զննությամբ բռնության հետքեր չեն հայտնաբերվել: Դեպքի վայրի զննությամբ նրանց սեփական տան սենյակներում հայտնաբերվել են Քրիստոսի` գետին նետված և ջարդված նկարներ:
Դեպքի առթիվ ՀՀ ոստիկանության Տավուշի մարզային վարչության Դիլիջանի բաժնում հարուցվել է քրեական գործ` ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 110-րդ հոդվածի 1-ի մասով: Կատարվում է նախաքննություն` պատճառները պարզելու համար:

*Այսօր՝ սեպտեմբերի 26-ին, Երևանի Դանիել Վարուժանի անվան թիվ 89 դպրոցի մի խումբ ծնողներ բողոքում էին դպրոցում տեղի ունեցած միջադեպի փաստով:




*
Ինչպես news.armeniatv.com-ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, նշված դպրոցի 4-րդի «Գ» դասարանի դասղեկ Գայանե Թանգյանը ստիպողաբար դասարանի՝ թվով 9-ը տղա երեխաների մազերը կտրել է:
Ծնող Ալլա Մկրտչյանը մեզ հետ զրույցում բարկացած պատմում էր. «Ես իմ երեխային առավոտյան մաքուր ուղարկել եմ դասի, իսկ դասղեկը բռնել, տղայիս մազերը կտրել-այլանդակել է. ու տենց մի քանի երեխաների: Ինձ էլ ասում է, թե՝ ում ուզում ես բողոքի, լավ եմ արել, դա իմ օրենքնա»:
Դասղեկ Թանգյանը, ով չցանկացավ նկարահանվել, իր արարքը պատճառաբանում էր, թե մայրաբար կատակ է արել: Երևանի քաղաքապետարանի հանրակրթության վարչության պետ Գայանե Սողոմոնյանը մեզ հետ զրույցում, դատապարտելով կատարվածը, ասաց, որ կատարվածի մասին ինքն արդեն տեղյակ է, և մեղավորները ենթարկվելու են խիստ պատասխանատվության:
Իսկ մի քանի ծնողներ էլ ասացին, որ Գայանե Սողոմոնյանի զանգից հետո Թանգյանը «ոտուձեռ» էր ընկել ու խնդրում, որպեսզի աղմուկ չբարձրացնեն, թե չէ հանրակրթության վարչությունը իրն «օդ կհանի»:
Լուսանկարները և տեսանյութը` Գագիկ Շամշյանի




news.armeniatv.com

----------

Arpine (27.09.2011), E-la Via (27.09.2011), Moonwalker (26.09.2011), Renata (26.09.2011), Valentina (26.09.2011), Կարեն Կանտարով (05.10.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

*ՍՊԻՏԱԿՑԻ Հայկոն ու ԱՌՆՈ ԲԱԲԱՋԱՆՅԱՆԸ նույն թռուցիկում արդեն զավեշտ է.ՎԻԴԵՈ*



Հոկտեմբերի 22-ին, Մոսկվայում տեղի է ունենալուՍպիտակցի Հայկոյի համերգը, որին, ըստ  գովազդային հոլովակների ու պաստառների,  մասնակցելու են նաև հայկական էստրադայի «աստղերը»:
Համերգը տեղի է ունենալու «ՌՈՍԻԱ» պետական կենտրոնական համերգասրահում և, բնականաբար, այստեղ գործում է` «ով վճարում է, նա էլ շամպայն է խմում» ռուսական ասացվածքը:  Ու, որքան էլ ցավալի լինի, չի բացառվում, որ մի օր էլ  Սպիտակցի Հայկոն համերգ տա Կրեմլի դահլիճում կամ` նույնիսկ Կարմիր Հրապարակում:
Սակայն մենք  չկարողացանք անտարբեր լինել հենց այսօր`   «ՌՈՍԻԱ»-ում Սպիտակցի Հայկոյի ելույթի  գաղափարին ու մեր աղբյուրների միջոցով` «ՌՈՍԻԱ»  համերգասրահի գեղարվեստական ղեկավար և տնօրեն, Ռուսաստանի արվեստի վաստակավոր գործիչ Վյաչեսլավ  Կարպովից փորձեցինք  ճշտել, թե արդյոք տեղյակ է նա Սպիտակցի Հայկոյի «արվեստից»:
Վյաչեսլավ Կարպովը մեր աղբյուրի հետ զրույցում անկեղծ է եղել ու պատասխանել է, որ համերգի կազմակերպիչները Սպիտակցի Հայկոյին ներկայացրել են իբրև հայկական էստրադայի  գերաստղ, Հայաստանում սիրված ու գնահատված կոմպոզիտոր-կատարող  և  ամենաբարձր վարձատրվող երգիչ:
Իհարկե, հայկական մշակույթին բավականին  քաջ ծանոթ Վյաչեսլավ Կարպովը, երբ հետո փորձել է լսել Սպիտակցի Հայկոյի կատարումները, զարմացել է հայկական էստրադայի ու ընդհանրապես` հայկական մշակույթի նման ծայրաստիճան անկման մասին, սակայն ավելի ուշ` հասկացել է, թե ում հետ գործ ունի:
Վյաչեսլավ Կարպովի ճաշակը` Սպիտակցի Հայկոյին լսելուց հետո, բնականաբար, չի փոխվել, սակայն ` նույնպես բնականաբար` չի փոխվել համերգասրահը Սպիտակցի Հայկոյին տրամադրելու պայմանավորվածությունը, քանի որ` բիզնեսը ` բիզնես է, ճաշակը` ճաշակ, արվեստը` արվեստ:
Սակայն  ով է իրավունք տվել համերգի «խոպանչի» կազմակերպիչներին ռաբիզ երգչին ներկայացնել  իբրև համարյա Առնո Բաբաջանյան` այդպիսով հայկական մշակույթի մասին ռուս գործչի ու ընդհանրապես ` ռուս արվեստասերների  պատկերացումը հավասարեցնելով իրենց անճաշակ մակարդակին:
Ի դեպ, նույն համերգի ազդագիր-թռուցիկների մի կողմում Սպիտակցի Հայկոյի նկարն  է ու նրա համերգի մասին  գովազդը, մյուս կողմում` Առնո Բաբաջանյանի նկարն ու նրան նվիրված համերգի տեղեկատվությունը: Այնպես որ, մոսկվացիների համար հայկական մշակույթի անցյալի ու «ներկայի» մասին անճաշակ ու ռաբիզ տեղեկատվությունն ապահովված է:
asekose.am

----------

E-la Via (27.09.2011), Freeman (27.09.2011), Moonwalker (27.09.2011), Արէա (26.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (27.09.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Միգուցե ինչ–որ մեկն այստեղ տարբերակ առաջարկի այս մարդկանց համար...

*Առողջական խնդիրներ ունեցողների նկարչական դասերը դադարեցվել են. տարածք չկա
ՍԵՊՏԵՄԲԵՐ 26, 2011*



«Շող» գեղագիտական ստուդիայի 14-52 տարեկան էպիլեպսիայով և մանկական ուղեղային կաթվածով հիվանդ տասից ավելի սաներ զրկված են նկարչական դասերի գնալու իրենց հնարավորությունից, քանի որ դասերի համար տարածք չունեն։

Հայ ավետարանական եկեղեցին 8 ամիս առաջ բարեգործական նպատակներով տարածք էր տրամադրում, բայց այժմ հրաժարվել է օգնել նրանց։ Ստուդիան դիմել է մի քանի պետական հաստատությունների և այլ ստեղծագործական խմբակներ ունեցող կառույցների, բայց  դեռևս տարածք չի գտնվել նրանց համար։

Առողջական խնդիրներ ունեցողներ մարդկանց նկարչական դասեր էր տալիս մի հայ ոստիկան՝ 46-ամյա Արա Հարությունյանը. նա միակ մասնագետն է Հայաստանում, ով վկաների նկարագրածի հիման վրա կազմում է հանցագործի դիմանկարը:

«Ես պատրաստ եմ տարածք ունենալու դեպքում ամեն շաբաթ նորից պարապել նրանց հետ, քանի որ ուզում եմ նրանք զգան իրենց այս հասարակության լիարժեք անդամ։ Բացի այդ, ես իմ խղճի առջև եմ աշխատում, քանի որ ամեն անգամ այս սենյակ մտնելիս քննություն եմ տալիս նրանց առջև, նրանք ինձ օգնում են վերացնել այն բացասականը, որը կուտակվում է աշխատանքային շաբաթվա ընթացքում»,- խոստովանում է Հարությունյանը։

Մոնիկա Սահակյանը, ով մանկությունից անվասայլակ է օգտագործում ուղեղային կաթվածի պատճառով, պատմում է, որ այս դասերի շնորհիվ  կարողանում է նկարելով ներկայացնել իր տխրությունն ու ուրախությունը:

«Ուրախությունս արտահայտում եմ սպիտակ, կարմիր, կապույտ, դեղին, կանաչ գույներով, իսկ տխրությունս սև գույնն է, բայց իմ սևը միշտ ունի նաև պայծառ երանգներ»,- ասում է նա։

Սահակյանը արդեն 4 ցուցահանդես է ունեցել «Նարեկացի» արվեստի միությունում, որոնցից երեքն անհատական բնույթ են կրել։

Երևանի թատրոնի և կինոյի պետական ինստիտուտի ուսանողուհի Հելենա Մելքոնյանը ֆիլմ է նկարահանել հիվանդ երեխաներին նկարել սովորեցնող ոստիկանի մասին՝ կոչ անելով հետևել նրա օրինակին, նաև՝ օգնել, որ այս երեխաներն ունենան նկարելու սեփական տարածք։

Ինչպես ֆիլմում Արայի սաներն են նշում՝ նկարելու շնորհիվ իրենք սկսել են մտածել, որ ապրել պետք է, որ կյանքն իմաստ ունի։

http://www.hra.am/am/events/2011/09/26/paint

----------

E-la Via (27.09.2011), Freeman (27.09.2011), Tig (27.09.2011), Կարեն Կանտարով (05.10.2011), ՆանՍ (28.09.2011)

----------


## Tig

> *Ինչ է կատարվում Վայքի ծննդատանը. ցնցող տեսանյութ*
> 11:46 • 31.08.11
> 
> ............
> 
> Tert.am



*Վայքի ծննդատան բժշկին ազատել են աշխատանքից*
16:55 • 27.09.11

Վայքի հիվանդանոցի մանկաբարձական-գինեկոլոգիական բաժանմունքի վարիչ, մանկաբարձ-գինեկոլոգ Մետաքսյա Հովհաննիսյանին ազատել են աշխատանքից: Առողջապահության նախարար մամուլի քարտուղար Շուշան Հունանյանը նշում է, որ ազատման համար հիմք է հանդիսացել առողջապահության նախարար Հարություն Քուշկյանի նամակը` ուղղված Վայոց ձորի մարզպետ Սերգեյ Բագրատյանին:

Առողջապահության նախարար Հարություն Քուշկյանի հանձնարարությամբ կազմված հանձնաժողովը, տեղում ուսումնասիրություններ կատարելուց հետո, պարզել է, որ մասնագետների մոտ կան կազմակերպչական և այլ բնույթի բացթողումներ: Արդյունքում ՀՀ առողջապահության նախարար Հարություն Քուշկյանը սեպտեմբերի 15-ին նամակով դիմել է Վայոց ձորի մարզպետ Սերգեյ Բագրատյանին և առաջարկել զբաղեցրած պաշտոններից ազատել մարզպետարանի առողջապահության և սոցիալական ապահովության վարչության առողջապահության բաժնի պետին, կենտրոնի տնօրենին և ծննդաբերական բաժանմունքի վարիչ Մետաքսյա Հովհաննիսյանին։

Մետաքսյա Հովհաննիսյանը ազատվել է աշխատանքից բժշկական էթիկայի նորմերի կոպիտ խախտման հիմնավորմամբ: 
Հիշեցնենք, որ Վայքի քննդատանը օգոստոսի 14-ին ծնված երեխայի մահվան համար հարազատները մեղադրում էին մանկաբարձ-գինեկոլոգ, 54-ամյա Մետաքսյա Հովհաննիսյանին, որը նրանց պնդմամբ, իր մասնագիտական պարտականությունները ճիշտ չի կատարել։ Սեպտեմբերի 4-ին նույն ծննդատանն արձանագրվեց նորածնի մահվան երկրորդ դեպքը. այս դեպքում էլ նախածննդյան հսկողությունն իրականացրել էր մանկաբարձ-գինեկոլոգ Մետաքսյա Հովհաննիսյանը։

Tert.am

----------

Arpine (27.09.2011), E-la Via (27.09.2011), Freeman (28.09.2011), Renata (27.09.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

*Մանկապարտեզի ճակատագիրը դեռևս անորոշ է*
ՍԵՊՏԵՄԲԵՐ 29, 2011



Մինչև մանկապարտեզ գնալը երկուսուկես տարեկան Մոնիկա Հակոբյանը չէր շփվում ոչ մեկի հետ. տանը առանձնանում էր մի անկյունում ու սկսում էր խաղալ։ Մոնիկայի հայրը վախենում է, որ դուստրը նորից կներփակվի իր մեջ, քանի որ այն մանկապարտեզը, որտեղ նա հաճախում է հնարավոր է, որ քանդվի։

Նախորդ շաբաթվա ընթացքում Արաբկիր վարչական շրջանի ղեկավար Էդուարդ Մուշեղյանը ծնողական ժողով է կազմակերպել, որի ժամանակ էլ հայտնել է, որ շենքը պատրաստվում են քանդել, նոր շենք կառուցելու նպատակով։ Այս մանկապարտեզ հաճախում են մոտակա 2 թաղամասերի 4000 բնակիչների 100 երեխաներ։

«Մենք այս տարի ամբողջ օրը փնտրում էինք մանկապարտեզ, որ երեխային ընդունեն, ոչ մի տեղ չընդունեցին, քանի որ տեղ չկար, միայն այստեղ կարողացանք տեղ գտնել։ Մենք էլ ի վիճակի չենք վճարովի մանկապարտեզ տանել երեխային, քանի որ ամենաքիչը ամսական 50 հազար դրամ պետք է վճարենք, երևի դրա համար էլ քանդում են, որ վճարովի մանկապարտեզները աշխատեն»,- ասում է Մոնկիայի հայրը՝ Համլետ Հակոբյանը։

Ծնողներից Աննա Շառոյանը նշում է, որ չի կարող երեխային ավելի հեռու գտնվող մանկապարտեզ տանել, չնայած դրա կարիքը շատ կունենա, եթե մանկապարտեզը քանդեն։ Բացի 3 տարեկան տղան, ունի նաև դպրոցական տարիքի երեխա, ում հետ դասեր է պատրաստում, տանում է պարի ու լողի դասերի։

Ծնողները չեն հավատում վարչական շրջանի ղեկավարի խոստումներին, թե տեղում մեկ տարում կկառուցեն 150 տեղանոց մանկապարտեզ, քանի որ հիշում են, որ 2000թ.-ին քանդեցին մոտակա տարածքում գտնվող համար 42 մանկապարտեզը, որի տեղում էլիտար շենք կառուցեցին։

Նրանք նաև զայրացել են Մուշեղյանի արտաբերած վիրավորական խոսքերից. ծնողների պատմելով' նա ասել է՝  «էս ի՞նչ ա, բոմժանոց ա, ինչքան բոմժ կա՝ գալիս ա էստեղ»:

ՄԱԿ-ի հայաստանյան գրասենյակի մանկական հիմնադրամի ուսումնասիրությունների համաձայն՝ 1990թ. Հայաստանում եղել է  1192 մանկապարտեզ և հաճախել են 113 հազարից ավելի երեխա: 2006թ. մանկապարտեզների թիվը 623 էր, իսկ հաճախող երեխաները՝ 47 հազարից ավելի:

ՀՀ կրթության և գիտության նախարարության Հասարակայնության հետ կապերի և տեղեկատվության վարչության պետ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը նշեց, որ այժմ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում գործում է 742 մանկապարտեզ, այսինքն՝ 1990թ-ի համեմատ փակվել, սեփականաշնորհվել կամ այլ նպատակներով է սկսել գործել 450 մանկապարտեզ:

2008 թ. մարտի 31-ին վարչապետ Սերժ Սարգսյանի' Կառավարության կողմից հավանության արժանացած Նախադպրոցական կրթության բարեփոխումների 2008-2015թթ. Ռազմավարական ծրագրի դրույթների համաձայն' նախադպրոցական կրթության ոլորտում ՀՀ կառավարության հիմնական նպատակը նախադպրոցական կրթության ծառայությունների որակի և մատչելիության բարելավումն է:

Հղում կատարելով այս նպատակին՝  սեպտեմբերի 22-ին Ժառանգություն խմբակցության պատգամավոր Անահիտ Բախշյանը նամակով ՀՀ Վարչապետին ահազանգել է շենքի ապօրինի քանդման առնչությամբ:

«Ստիպված եմ կրկին հիշեցնել 2005 թ. Ազգային ժողովի կողմից ընդունված «Նախադպրոցական կրթության մասին» ՀՀ օրենքի 30-րդ հոդվածի 4-րդ կետի մասին, որի համաձայն' «Պետական կամ համայնքային սեփականություն համարվող նախադպրոցական ուսումնական հաստատությունների շենքերը հասարակական կամ պետական կարիքների համար կարող են օտարվել միայն բացառիկ դեպքերում' օրենքով»»,- նշված է նամակի մեջ։

Բախշյանը պահանջել է պատասխանել, թե ի՞նչ հիմնավորմամբ է Արաբկիր վարչական տարածքի ղեկավար Մուշեղյանը երեխաների ծնողներին հայտարարել մանկապարտեզը քանդելու մասին, եթե Երևանի աշխատակազմի կրթության վարչությունից նրանց նամակով վստահեցրել են, որ այդ շենքը կքանդվի միայն մանկապարտեզի համար նոր շենքը կառուցելուց հետո:

Ծնողներին լուր էր հասել, որ մի գործարար ուզում է վերանորոգել շենքի մի մասը' փոխարենը տիրանալով շենքի մյուս մասին։  

Երևանի  քաղաքապետարանի տեղեկատվության և հասարակայնության  հետ կապերի վարչության  պետ Արթուր  Գևորգյանին և Արաբկիրի վարչական շրջանի ղեկավար Էդուարդ Մուշեղյանը պնդում են, որ պատրաստ էին մանկապարտեզի երեխաներին տեղավորել տարածքի մոտակա մանկապարտեզներում, չնայած այնտեղ, ծնողների հավաստմամբ՝տեղ չկա։

Էդ.Մուշեղյանը նշեց, որ եթե ծնողները աղմուկ չբարձրացնեին, մեկ տարի հետո ունենալու էին շատ լավ մանկապարտեզ, իսկ այժմ նա հայտարարում է, որ ոչ մի բան էլ չի անելու, չնայած նրան, որ մանկապարտեզը երրորդ կարգի վթարային շենք է համարվում։

Շինությունների ամենաբարձր վթարային կարգը 5-րդն  է համարվում։ Չնայած մանկապարտեզը դեռ երրորդ կարգի վթարային է և խիստ վտանգավոր չէ երեխաների այնտեղ գտնվելը, բայց չվերանորոգելու պարագայում շենքն ավելի վտանգավոր կդառնա։

Հիշեցնենք, որ 2011թ. ՀՀ պետբյուջեով 1.7 մլրդ դրամ է հատկացված՝ Երևանի նախադպրոցական ուսումնական հաստատությունների նորոգման ու հիմնանորոգման համար:

Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.hra.am/am/point-of-view/2...9/kindergarten

----------

Freeman (29.09.2011), Tig (29.09.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Կենտրոնական բանկը կթողարկի նոր տեսքով 1000 դրամանոց թղթադրամներ*


Կենտրոնական բանկը կթողարկի նոր տեսքով 1000 դրամ անվանական արժեքով 2011 թվականի թողարկման թղթադրամ:

ԿԲ մամուլի ծառայությունից NEWS.am-ին նշում են, որ 1000 դրամ անվանական արժեքով 2011թվականի նմուշի ՀՀ թղթադրամի դիզայնը, պատկերները, գույները եւ չափերը հիմնականում նույնն են, ինչ-որ 2001թվականի նմուշի ՀՀ թղթադրամինը։ 1000 դրամ անվանական արժեքով 2011 թվականի նմուշի ՀՀ թղթադրամի չափսերն են՝ 136 x 72մմ: Թուղթը սպիտակ է, որի վրա անզեն աչքով երեւում են թելիկներ: Թղթադրամը պարունակում է Եղիշե Չարենցի դիմանկարը պատկերող բազմերանգ ջրանիշ, ինչպես նաեւ անվանական արժեքն արտահայտող հստակ ջրանիշ: 

Թղթադրամն ունի երկու պաշտպանական ներգիծ, որոնցից մեկն ամբողջությամբ ներդրված է թղթի մեջ եւ լուսընդդեմ դիտելիս երեւում է հոծ գծի տեսքով: Մյուս պաշտպանական ներգիծը թղթադրամի դարձերեսի վրա երեւում է արծաթափայլ կետագծի, իսկ լուսընդդեմ դիտելիս`հոծ գծի տեսքով, որի մեջ կարդացվում է «AMD 1000» մանրատառաշարը: Դիմերեսի հիմնական գույներն են՝ կանաչը եւ բաց վարդագույնը, իսկ դարձերեսինը՝  կանաչը եւ մոխրագույնը:1000 դրամ անվանական արժեքով 2001 թվականի եւ 2011թվականի. նմուշների ՀՀ թղթադրամների տարբերությունները հետեւյալն են.

- Դիմերեսին դիմանկարի ներքեւի ձախ անկյունում պատկերված ձվաձեւ զարդանախշը 2001 թվականի նմուշի բազմագույնի փոխարեն 2011 թվականի նմուշում կանաչ է:- Ավելացել է կինեգրամայով ժապավենաձեւ փայլաթիթեղ։

- Դիմանկարը փոքրացվել եւ տեղաշարժվել է մի փոքր աջ։

- Դիմերեսի վերին ձախ անկյունում գտնվող անվանական արժեքն արտահայտող թիվը տպագրվել է հորիզոնական՝ խորը տպագրության եղանակով` 2001 թվականի նմուշում առկա հորիզոնական օֆսեթի փոխարեն։- Դիմերեսի ներքեւի աջ անկյունում գտնվող անվանական արժեքն արտահայտող թվի վերեւում ավելացել է գրչածայրի պատկեր եւ թողարկման տարեթիվը տեղաշարժվել է դեպի աջ։

- Դիմերեսի աջ եւ ձախ եզրերում ավելացվել են դեղին շրջանակներ։

- Դիմերեսի չորս անկյունները սպիտակ են՝ տպագրությունը բացակայում է։- Դարձերեսին գտնվող անվանական արժեքն արտահայտող «1000» թիվը տպագրված է հորիզոնական գծով բաժանված մուգ մանուշակագույն եւ կանաչ գույներով, որի ներքեւի՝ կանաչ մասը դիտման անկյան փոփոխության դեպքում փոխում է գույնը կանաչից կարմիրի եւ հակառակը (STEP®):

- «CENTRAL BANK OF THE REPUBLIC OF ARMENIA» գրառումը ձախ կողմից տեղափոխվել է վերեւի աջ անկյուն։

- Պատուհանաձեւ պաշտպանական ներգիծը, որը թղթադրամի դարձերեսի վրա երեւում է արծաթափայլ կետագծի, իսկ լուսընդդեմ դիտելիս՝ հոծ գծի տեսքով, տեղաշարժվել է դեպի ձախ:

*News.am*

----------

Arpine (30.09.2011), Lusinamara (29.09.2011), Renata (06.10.2011), VisTolog (30.09.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Այսօր` հոկտեմբերի 5-ի երեկոյան, կյանքի 84-րդ տարում մահացել է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ժողովրդական արտիստ, հայկական պարի լեգենդ Վանուշ Խանամիրյանը:Մեր տեղեկություններով, նա մահացել է սրտի հետ կապված խնդիրների պատճառով: Նախորդ ամիս Խանամիրյանը սրտանոթային համակարգի լուրջ խնդիրներ էր ունեցել եւ տեղափոխվել հիվանդանոց:Վանուշ Խանամիրյանը եղել է պարի պետական անսամբլի մենակատար, գեղարվեստական ղեկավար, պարարվեստի գործիչների միության նախագահ:
*Աղբյուրը

*Ափսոս, Աստված հոգին լուսավորի: :Cray: 
*
*

----------

Arpine (05.10.2011), Freeman (06.10.2011), Meme (05.10.2011), Renata (06.10.2011), Արէա (06.10.2011), Կարեն Կանտարով (05.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (05.10.2011), Շինարար (05.10.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> 




Ես էս Վանուշ Խանամիրյանին եմ սիրում  :Sad:

----------

Moonwalker (05.10.2011)

----------


## Կարեն Կանտարով

Սահմանին. 1 զոհ, 2 վիրավոր
20:07 | Այսօր | ՊԱՇՏՈՆԱԿԱՆ

Այսօր, ժամը 17.00-ի սահմաններում ղարաբաղա-ադրբեջանական հակամարտ զորքերի շփման գծի արևելյան ուղղությամբ տեղակայված զորամասերից մեկի պահպանության տեղամասի մարտական դիրքում հակառակորդի կողմից արձակված կրակոցից, գլխի շրջանում ստանալով հրազենային մահացու վիրավորում, զոհվել է ՊԲ զինծառայող, 1987թ. ծնված Յուրի Արամի Սարգսյանը: Դեպքի մանրամասները պարզելու համար տարվում է քննություն:

Այս մասին տեղեկացնում է Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի  ՊԲ Լրատվության և քարոզչության բաժինը;

Իսկ ՀՀ  Պաշտպանության նախարարության մամլո ծառայությունը հաղորդում է երկու վիրավորների մասին;

Հոկտեմբերի 5-ին, ժամը 12:50-ի սահմաններում Տավուշի մարզի Չինարի գյուղի ուղղությամբ տեղակայված մարտական հենակետում հակառակորդի դիպուկահար կրակից տարբեր աստիճանի հրազենային վիրավորում են ստացել ՀՀ զինված ուժերի ժամկետային զինծառայողներ Հենրիկ Ռաֆիկի Խաչատրյանը /ծնված 1992թ., Ախուրյանի զինկոմիսարիատ/ և Խաչատուր Հրանտի Սուքիասյանը /ծնված 1992թ., Մարտունու զինկոմիսարիատ/: Կատարվում է հետաքննություն:



http://www.a1plus.am/am/official/2011/10/05/sahman

----------

Renata (06.10.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------


## Life

*Սթիվ Ջոբս*


Այս գիշեր 56 տարեկան հասակում կյանքից հեռացավ ամերիկյան Apple ընկերության համահիմնադիր և նախկին ղեկավար Սթիվ Ջոբսը։ Աշխարհի բոլոր լրատվամիջոցների ուշադրության կենտրոնում այսօր կենդանության օրոք լեգենդ դարձած Ջոբսն է՝ նրա կյանքի ու գործունեության մանրամասները։

Արդեն նշել ենք, որ Սթիվ Ջոբսը ծնվել է 1955թ. ԱՄՆ Կալիֆոռնիա նահանգի Մաունթին Վյու փոքր քաղաքում։ Նրա կենսաբանական ծնողները Ջոանա Շիբլը և Աբդուլֆաթահ Ջոն Ջանդալին են (գաղթականներ են Սիրիայից)։ Ջոբսին, սակայն, մեկ շաբաթականից մեծացրել և դաստիարակել են ազգությամբ հայ Կլարան (ազգանունը՝ Հակոբյան) և ամերիկացի Փոլ Ջոբսերը։ «Իմ ծնողները նրանք են»,– ասում էր Ջոբսը։ Արաբալեզու «Խաբար Արմանի» կայքը, ուսումնասիրելով բազմաթիվ աղբյուրներ, պարզել է, որ Ջոբսը վարժ տիրապետում էր հայոց լեզվին։ Կայքը պարզել է նաև, որ Ջոբսի իսկական անունը Սթիվեն Փոլ է։

«Կլարա Հակոբյանի դերն այդ հանճարեղ մարդու դաստիարակության հարցում մեծ է եղել»,– գրում է կայքը՝ հավելելով, որ Ջոբսը երբեք չի ցանկացել խոսել իր կենսաբանական ծնողների մասին։

Շուտով լույս կտեսնի ամերիկացի ինժեներ, ձեռնարկատեր Ջոբսի առաջին կենսագրական գիրքը, (iSteve: The Book of Jobs, անգլերենից թարգմանաբար հնչում է՝ «Սթիվ. գործերի գիրքը»)։ Գրքի հեղինակը ամերիկյան CNN հեռուստաընկերության նախկին գլխավոր տնօրեն և ամերիկյան Time ամսագրի խմբագիր Ուոլթեր Այսաքսոնն է

Գիրքը լինելու է Ջոբսի առաջին պաշտոնական կենսագրությունը։ Նրա կյանքի մասին պատմող գրքեր նախկինում էլ լույս են տեսել, սակայն դրանք ոչ պաշտոնական հրատարակություններ են եղել։

Tert.am

Հ.Գ. Շատ ափսոս :Sad:  գիտեի որ առողջական խնդիրներ ունի,բայց ում մտքով կանցներ...

----------

Albus (06.10.2011), Freeman (06.10.2011), Nadine (06.10.2011), Renata (06.10.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> *Սթիվ Ջոբս*
> 
> 
> Այս գիշեր 56 տարեկան հասակում կյանքից հեռացավ ամերիկյան Apple ընկերության համահիմնադիր և նախկին ղեկավար Սթիվ Ջոբսը։ Աշխարհի բոլոր լրատվամիջոցների ուշադրության կենտրոնում այսօր կենդանության օրոք լեգենդ դարձած Ջոբսն է՝ նրա կյանքի ու գործունեության մանրամասները։
> 
> Արդեն նշել ենք, որ Սթիվ Ջոբսը ծնվել է 1955թ. ԱՄՆ Կալիֆոռնիա նահանգի Մաունթին Վյու փոքր քաղաքում։ Նրա կենսաբանական ծնողները Ջոանա Շիբլը և Աբդուլֆաթահ Ջոն Ջանդալին են (գաղթականներ են Սիրիայից)։ Ջոբսին, սակայն, մեկ շաբաթականից մեծացրել և դաստիարակել են ազգությամբ հայ Կլարան (ազգանունը՝ Հակոբյան) և ամերիկացի Փոլ Ջոբսերը։ «Իմ ծնողները նրանք են»,– ասում էր Ջոբսը։ Արաբալեզու «Խաբար Արմանի» կայքը, ուսումնասիրելով բազմաթիվ աղբյուրներ, պարզել է, որ Ջոբսը վարժ տիրապետում էր հայոց լեզվին։ Կայքը պարզել է նաև, որ Ջոբսի իսկական անունը Սթիվեն Փոլ է։
> 
> «Կլարա Հակոբյանի դերն այդ հանճարեղ մարդու դաստիարակության հարցում մեծ է եղել»,– գրում է կայքը՝ հավելելով, որ Ջոբսը երբեք չի ցանկացել խոսել իր կենսաբանական ծնողների մասին։
> 
> ...


*Sony Pictures-ը գնել է Սթիվ Ջոբսի կյանքն էկրանավորելու իրավունքը*

77390.jpg

Sony Pictures ընկերությունը գնել է Ուոլթեր Իսաաքսոնի «Սթիվ Ջոբս» գիրքն էկրանավորելու իրավունքը: Գիրքը ժամանակին արժանացել էր համակարգչային հանճարի հավանությանը, հաղորդվում է Deadline կայքում: Ֆիլմի պրոդյուսերը Մարկ Գորդոնն է:

Ավելի վաղ, Իսաաքսոնը աշխատել էր Ալբերտ Էյնշտեյնի եւ Բենջամին Ֆրանկլինի կենսագրությունների վրա: Նա ավելի քան 40 հարցազրույց է ունեցել Սթիվ Ջոբսի հետ, բազմաթիվ անգամներ հանդիպել նրա ընկերների, գործընկերների, հարազատների եւ անգամ մրցակիցների հետ:

Սթիվ Ջոբսը մահացել է 2011թ. հոկտեմբերի 5-ին 56 տարեկան հասակում:

*News.am*

----------


## VisTolog

*Մահացել է ծրագրավորման C լեզվի հեղինակը



*ԱՄՆ-ում մահացել է ծրագրավորման C լեզվի ստեղծող, UNIX-ի հիմնադիրներից մեկը` Դենիս Ռիտչին:Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է Lenta.ru-ն, 70-ամյա ծրագրավորողը մահացել է տանը` երկարատեւ հիվանդությունից հետո: Ռիտչիի մահվան մասին գրել է նրա գործընկեր Ռոբերտ Փայքը` Google+ սոցիալական ցանցի իր էջում: Թե հատկապես ինչ հիվանդությամբ էր տառապում Ռիտչին, նշված չէ:70-ականների սկզբին Դենիս Ռիտչին ծրագրավորող Քեննետ Թոմփսոնի հետ մշակել է ծրագրավորման С լեզուն, որը հիմք հանդիսացավ ժամանակակից շատ լեզուների համար: 1978թ. լույս տեսավ «Ծրագրավորման С լեզու» դասագիրքը, որը դասական մուտք դարձավ սկսնակ ծրագրավորողների համար: Մինչեւ 2007թ. Դենիս Ռիտչին զբաղեցրել է  Lucent Technologies հեռուստահաղորդակցական ընկերության առաջատար ուսումնասիրողի պաշտոնը:

http://news.am/arm/news/77830.html

----------

Renata (13.10.2011), Valentina (13.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Քիչ առաջ` ժամը 19.20-ի սահմաններում, Երևանում տեղի ունեցավ թեթև երկրաշարժ, սակայն այնքան, որ զգալի լիներ շինություններում գտնվողների համար:

«Արմենիա» ՀԸ-ի բազմաթիվ հեռուստադիտողներ զանգահարում են մեզ` ասելով, որ տեղի է ունեցել հերթական երկրաշարժը: Երկրաշարժը վայրկյանների ընթացքում դարձել է նաև սոցցանցերի գլխավոր թեման:

Սակայն հակառակ այս ամենին` Արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարությունից մեզ հայտնեցին, որ իրենք դեռևս չեն տիրապետում նման տեղեկատվության:

Վայրկյաններ առաջ ԱԻՆ սեյսմիկ ծառայությունից News.armeniatv.com-ին հայտնեցին, որ երկրաշարժի էպիկենտրոնը եղել է Մասիս քաղաքը. ուժգնությունը դեռևս ճշտվում է, սակայն անհանգստանալու կարիք չկա, քանի որ երկրաշարժը շատ թույլ էր:

Հիշեցնենք, որ թույլ երկրաշարժ էր տեղի ունեցել նաև օրեր առաջ:

Հոկտեմբերի 14-ին` ժամը 12.29-ի սահմաններում, Գառնիից 10 կմ արևմուտք տեղի էր ունեցել 3,5 մագնիտուդով երկրաշարժ, որի հիպոկենտրոնը գտնվել է 7 կմ խորության վրա, էպիկենտրոնային գոտում ուժգնությունը կազմել է 5 բալ։

Երևանում և Աբովյան քաղաքում երկրաշարժն զգացվել է 3-4 բալ ուժգնությամբ:
Ժամը 12.31-ին և 12.32-ին երկրաշարժին հետևել է երկու հետցնցում` համապատասխանաբար` 2.0 և 3.0 մագնիտուդով։

http://news.armeniatv.com/2011/10/թե...ևանում/

----------

Albus (19.10.2011), Artyom (19.10.2011), Tig (19.10.2011), Valentina (19.10.2011), Ապե Ջան (23.10.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Մաքրեցինք ու կարգի բերեցինք Չարենցի գերեզմանը (լուսանկարներով)  :Smile:

----------

Arpine (05.11.2011), E-la Via (06.11.2011), Firegirl777 (10.11.2011), Inna (07.11.2011), John (06.11.2011), Kita (06.11.2011), Lusina (06.11.2011), Lusinamara (05.11.2011), Moonwalker (05.11.2011), Nadine (07.11.2011), Renata (05.11.2011), Smokie (07.11.2011), Vaio (06.11.2011), Արէա (06.11.2011), Մանուլ (05.11.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Վաղը՝ նոյեմբերի 8 –ին, Երկիր մոլորակից ոչ հեռու անցնելու է մի հսկայական աստերոիդ. 1976 թ -ից սա ամենամեծ տիեզերական մարմինն է, որը հատել է լուսնային ուղեծիրն ու մոտենալու է մեր մոլորակին:
Հաջորդ հսկան մեզ հյուր կգա 2028 թ -ին, եթե դեռ ինչ-որ բան գոյություն ունենա այդ ժամանակ:
250 մետր երկարություն ունեցող տիեզերական մարմինը՝ 2005 YU55, որը երկրագնդից անցնելու է մոտ 250 հազար կմ հեռավորության վրա, կարող է ռադիոկապերի խանգարումների և մինչև անգամ անջատումների պատճառ դառնալ:
Հաշվարկված է, որ այն ժամանակահատվածում, երբ աստերոիդն անցնելիս կլինի Երկրի և Լուսնի միջև ընկած տարածությամբ, այն Երկրին ամենամոտ տարածության վրա կգտնվի հենց նոյեմբերի 8-ին՝ Երևանի ժամանակով ժամը 15. 00-ին:
NASA-ի գիտնականները հաշվարկել են աստերոիդի՝ Երկիր մոլորակին բախվելու դեպքում հնարավոր աղետալի հետևանքները և եկել համոզման, որ եթե այն ընկներ ցամաքում, կառաջացներ մոտ 7 մագնիտուդ հզորությամբ երկրաշարժ, ինչպես նաև 6 կմ տրամագծով և 500 մ. խորությամբ մի խառնարան, իսկ եթե օվկիանոսում, ապա մեծ ցունամի, որի ալիքների բարձրությունը կհասներ մոտ 22 մետրի:

http://news.armeniatv.com/2011/11/%D...8%D6%82%D5%B4/

----------

Arpine (07.11.2011), E-la Via (07.11.2011), Inna (07.11.2011), Valentina (07.11.2011), Արէա (08.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.11.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

*Զինված հարձակում Թումանյան փողոցում. տարադրամի փոխանակման կետից 10 000 դոլար են տարել*

*20:08 • 09.11.11*



Թումանյան-Խանջյան փողոցների հատման կետում, Թումանյան 2 շենքում գտնվող տարադրամի փոխանակման կետի վրա  քիչ առաջ հարձակում է իրականացվել , հնչել են կրակոցներ: Tert.am-ի տեղեկություններով` հանցագործը կրակել է, ինչի հետևանքով մեկ մարդ վիրավորվել է ոտքից: Ականատեսների մի մասը պնդում է, որ վիրավորը տարադրամի փոխանակման կետի աշխատող է, մյուսների վկայությամբ` պատահական մարդ: Մեր տեղեկություններով հանցագործը փախուստի է դիմել` իր հետ տանելով 10 հազար դոլարի չափ գումար:
Ոստիկանությունն առայժմ տեղեկություններ չի հաղորդում: Դեպքի վայրում աշխատում է ոստիկանության օպերատիվ-քննչական խումբը:


ՀԳ Մալաձյեց, հալալա: :Jpit: 

http://tert.am/am/news/2011/11/09/attack/

----------

Renata (09.11.2011), Valentina (09.11.2011), Ապե Ջան (09.11.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

10000$-չեն տարել, ճանապարհին թափվելա:  :LOL: 

Ըստ ՀՀ ԱԻՆ Հիդրոմետ ծառայության կանխատեսումների` նոյեմբերի 11-ին ուշ երեկոյան հանրապետության տարածքը կգտնվի հյուսիս-արևմտյան ցուրտ օդային հոսանքների ազդեցության ներքո:
Նոյեմբերի 11-ին ուշ երեկոյան և 12-ին ողջ տարածքում սպասվում են տեղումներ, լեռնային և նախալեռնային գոտիներում ձյուն: Առանձին վայրերում կդիտվի քամու ուժգնացում 18-23 մ/վրկ արագությամբ, լեռնային շրջաններում և լեռնանցքներում սպասվում է բուք, ճանապարհներին՝ մերկասառույց, տեսանելիության վատացում և դժվարանցանելիություն:

Օդի ջերմաստիճանը 12-ի ցերեկը և 13-ի գիշերը կնվազի 5-7 աստիճանով:
Երևանում ժամանակ առ ժամանակ սպասվում է անձրև, նոյեմբերի 12-ի երեկոյան հնարավոր է  ձյուն:

*Առաջիկա 5 օրվա եղանակի կանխատեսում
*
*Հանրապետության տարածքում`*
Նոյեմբերի 11-ին արևմտյան շրջաններում, 12-ին,  14-ի ցերեկը, 15-ին   հանրապետության ողջ տարածքում, 13-ին արևելյան շրջաններում  սպասվում են տեղումներ: 14-ի գիշերը կդիտվի առանց տեղումների եղանակ:   Քամին  հարավ-արևմտյան 2-7մ/վրկ, 11-13-ին առանձին վայրերում քամու ուժգնացում 18-23-մ/վրկ: Օդի ջերմաստիճանը  11-ին կբարձրանա 2-4, 12-ին ցերեկը և 13-ի գիշերը կնվազի 5-7աստիճանով,  15-ին նույնքանով կբարձրանա:
Օդի ջերմաստիճանը նոյեմբերի 11-ին գիշերը կտատանվի լեռնային շրջաններում` 0…-5, Տավուշում` -1…+4, Լոռիում` -2…+3, Արագածոտնի նախալեռներում` 0…+3, Արարատյան դաշտում` 0…+3, Սյունիքի հովիտներում` +2…+7, Սյունիքի նախալեռներում` -2…+3, Արցախում` 0…+5 աստիճանի սահմաններում:
Օդի ջերմաստիճանը նոյեմբերի 11-ին ցերեկը կտատանվի լեռնային շրջաններում` 0…+5, Տավուշում` +10…+15, Լոռիում` +8…+13, Արագածոտնի նախալեռներում` +7…+12, Արարատյան դաշտում` +8…+13, Սյունիքի հովիտներում` +12…+17, Սյունիքի նախալեռներում` +7…+12, Արցախում` +8…+13 աստիճանի սահմաններում:
*
Երևանում`*
Նոյեմբերի 11-ին հնարավոր է թույլ անձրև:   12-ին, 14-ի ցերեկը, 15-ին  ժամանակ առ ժամանակ  սպասվում` է տեղումներ, 12-ի երեկոյան ձյուն: 13-ին, 14-ի գիշերը սպասվում է առանց տեղումների եղանակ: 11-13-ը հնարավոր է քամու ուժգնացում 15-20մ/վրկ:
Օդի ջերմաստիճանը նոյեմբերի 11-ին գիշերը կտատանվի +1…+3, ցերեկը` +10…+12 աստիճանի սահմաններում:


http://news.armeniatv.com/2011/11/ու...ումներ/

----------

Valentina (11.11.2011)

----------


## Firegirl777

Իսկ մասիվում այսօր առավոտյան արդեն ձյուն էր տեղում, մեծ մեծ ու շատ սիրուն փաթիլներով

----------

Freeman (11.11.2011), Meme (11.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (11.11.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

*Մանկատան 300 շրջանավարտ անտուն է մնացել*

11.11.2011

Մանկատների շրջանավարտների թիվը հասել է 300–ի. նրանց բնակության կացարաններ հատկացնելու խնդիրը դեռևս լուծված չէ։ Նախորդ տարիների շրջանավարտների մի մասը հատկացված տներում չի ապրում, դրանք բնակության համար անմխիթար վիճակում են։ Պետությունը բնակարաններ է հատկացրել կամ նկուղային հարկերում, որտեղ խոնավ է, կամ շենքերի ամենավերևի հարկերում, որտեղ անձրևաջրերը լցվում են տուն:

«Պատուհաններս չէին փակվում ու անձրևային օրերին ամբողջ գիշեր չէի քնում, որ հարևանիս տունը ջուր չլցվեր: Ես աշխատել եմ որպես մատուցողուհի ու կտուր եմ կառուցել տվել։ Իսկ հիմա աշխատանք չունեմ ու 1 տարեկան 8 ամսական երեխա եմ պահում 19500 դրամ նպաստով, մեկ-մեկ էլ մեզ հետ են մնում մանկատան այն շրջանավարտները, ովքեր տուն չունեն ու օգնում են էլի»,- ասում է Գավառի մանկատան շրջանավարտ Հերմինե Ասատրյանը, ով բնակարանը ստացել է 2004թ.-ին:

Հերմինեն դիմել է պետական մարմիններին. «Ասացին դրանով յոլա գնա, բայց իրանց ասելով՝ մեզ հասնում էր քարից շենք, արևկող ու 12000 դոլարի արժողությամբ, իսկ սա 4500 դոլարանոց տուն է»։

Հերմինե Ասատրյանը միակը չէ. մանկատան մոտ 40 շրջանավարտ դժգոհ է իրենց հատկացված բնակարաններից։ Նրանց մի մասը նույնիսկ չի բնակվում հատկացված տներում, քանի որ այնտեղ վիճակն ավելի վատթար է և անհնար բնակության համար:

2012թ-ի մանկատան 15 և նախորդ տարիներից 300 շրջանավարտներ այս տարի էլ կսպասեն օրենքով իրենց հատկացվելիք բնակարաններին: 2012թ-ին նախորդ տարվա պես պետական բյուջեից գումար չի հատկացվի ՀՀ աշխատանքի ու սոցիալական հարցերի նախարարությանը մանկատների շրջանավարտներին բնակարան հատկացնելու համար:

Այս տարի ՀՀ վարչապետի հանձնարարականով՝ այդ գումարը կտրվի Քաղաքաշինության նախարարությանը սոցիալական տներ կառուցելու համար։ Այդ տներում բնակարաններ կհատկացվեն նաև մանկատան շրջանավարտներին:

Այս գործընթացը տարիներ կպահանջի: Ինչպես www.hra.am -ին հաղորդեց ՀՀ աշխատանքի ու սոցիալական հարցերի նախարարության ընտանիքի, կանանց և երեխաների հիմնախնդիրների վարչության պետ Լալա Ղազարյանը՝ ամենաշուտը 6 ամիս հետո միայն պարզ կդառնա, թե Քաղաքաշինության նախարարությունը քանի՞ սոցիալական տուն է պատրաստվում կառուցել նախկին ու ապագա շրջանավարտների համար: Իսկ թե որքան ժամանակում այդ բնակարանները պատրաստ կլինեն, երբ կհատկացնեն, դեռ ոչինչ չի ասվում:

ԱԺ «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության պատգամավոր Անահիտ Բախշյանը, 5 տարի մանկատան շրջանավարտների իրավունքների համար պայքարելով, հասկացել է՝ գործող իշխանությունը լավ չի հասկանում Սահմանադրության այն կետը, ըստ որի՝ Հայաստանը սոցիալական պետություն է:

«Նախարարությունից հայտարարում են, որ պետական բյուջեով գումար չի հատկացվելու ու ծրագիր չի իրականացվելու, քանի որ 2003-2009թթ. ընթացքում գրպանվել են այդ ծրագրերի համար հատկացված գումարները, ասում են, որ վերցնելու են այն 28 բնակարնները, որտեղ շրջանավարտները հրաժարվում են բնակվել, և հանձնելու են այլ շրջանավարտների, իսկ դրանք տներ են, որտեղ «շունն էլ չի ապրի»»,- ասում է Անահիտ Բախշյանը։

«Պետական աջակցություն ՀՀ մանկական  խնամակալության  կազմակերպությունների շրջանավարտներին»  ծրագրով գնվել է 40 բնակարան, որոնցից 28-ում, փաստորեն, ոչ ոք չի բնակվում։ Մնացած 12 տների բնակիչները դժգոհում են կենցաղային վատ պայմաններից. օրինակ՝ բաղնիքում կան հոսանքի բաց լարեր, տները բարձրահարկ շենքերի նկուղային հարկերում են ու խոնավության պատճառով բնակության համար պիտանի չեն և այլն: Նախարարությունը չի ընդունում, որ գնված տները բնակության համար անպիտան են։

«Կոնկրետ փաստեր ունենք, որ 15 շրջանավարտներ, որոնք աշխատում են բենզալցակայաններում, հենց այնտեղ էլ գիշերում են: 20-ն աշխատում են շինարարությունում ու գիշերում այնտեղ»,- 2009թ.-ին լրատվամիջոցներով հայտարարեց  ՀՀ վերահսկիչ պալատի նախագահ Իշխան Զաքարյանը մանկատան երեխաների համար բնակարանների գնման չարաշահումները բացահայտելուց հետո: 

Հիշեցնենք, որ 2010թ-ի հուլիսին պաշտոնապես հայտարարվեց, որ 2003թ. հոկտեմբերի 30-ի թիվ 1419-Ն որոշմամբ «Պետական աջակցություն ՀՀ մանկական  խնամակալության կազմակերպությունների շրջանավարտներին» պետական ծրագրի շրջանակներում երեք ընկերության կողմից չարաշահումներ են եղել:

Անահիտ Բախշյանը կարծում է, որ այդ գումար՝ 1 միլիարդ 237 500 000 դրամ, որն, ի դեպ, Լ. Ղազարյանի հավաստմամբ՝ ամբողջությամբ (և դեռ մի բան էլ ավել) առգրավվել է մեղավորներից, պետք է նորից օգտագործել նախորդ տարիների բնակարանները վերակառուցելու համար, այլ ոչ թե ներկայացնել՝ որպես 2012թ-ին բնակարաններ կառուցելուն հատկացվելիք գումար: Լալա Ղազարյանը նշում է, որ այս տարի տնտեսական ճգնաժամի պատճառով չեն կարող առանձին ծրագիր ունենալ այդ նպատակի համար, և վերոնշյալ գումարը պետք է ուղղորդվի սոցիալական տներ կառուցելուն, որպեսզի չարաշահումներ չլինեն:

Այն հարցին, թե ի՞նչ է լինելու այն շրջանավարտների հետ, ովքեր չեն կարող ապրել հատկացված անմխիթար տներում, Ղազարյանը նշեց. «Այն մարդկանց ում տուն ենք տվել, արդեն երկրորդ անգամ չենք կարող տուն տալ»:

Լալա Ղազարյանի փոխանցմամբ՝ այժմ մանկատան շրջանավարտների թիվը հասել է 300-ի։ Նա խորհուրդ է տալիս շրջանավարտներին սպասել ու հետագայում անպայման ընդգրկվել սոցիլական տներ ստանալու ծրագրերում:

Սոցիալական տները կառուցվելու են մարզերում՝ Գյումրի, Ստեփանավան: Այսինքն՝ տները ստանալուց հետո հնարավոր է  մանկատան շրջանավարտներն այդտեղ էլ չբնակվեն, քանի որ մարզերում աշխատատեղերի խնդիր կա: Ղազարյանը հավաստիացնում է, որ այդ շրջանավարտները, բնականաբար, կունենան առաջնահերթության իրավունք ցանկացած աշխատանքի ընդունվելու համար, բացի այդ կանցկացվի հատուկ պետական ծրագիր,  որը միտված է մանկատան շրջանավարտների մասնագիտական կողմնորոշման ու զբաղվածության խնդիրը լուծելուն:

Կկառուցվեն սոցիալական տներ, կլինի հատուկ պետական ծրագիր զբաղվածության խնդիրը լուծելու համար. խոսքեր, որոնք ապառնիով են, իսկ մանկատան շրջանավարտների բնակության, աշխատանքի հարցը՝ ներկա և արագ լուծում պահանջող խնդիր է։

Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.hra.am/hy/point-of-view/2011/11/11/orphanage

----------

Freeman (11.11.2011), Tig (11.11.2011), VisTolog (11.11.2011)

----------


## Ինչուիկ

*Սթիվ Վոզնյակը Երեւանում. նա վախեցրել է հյուրանոցի անձնակազմին եւ շրջել սեգվեյով*




Apple կորպորացիայի համահիմնադիր Սթիվ Վոզնյակը, ով երկու օրով ժամանել է Հայաստան, արդեն հասցրել է աչքի ընկնել իր նուրբ հումորով, անկաշկանդ բնավորությամբ, իսկ մի դեպքում էլ նույնիսկ լավ վախեցրել է «Արմենիա-Մարիոթ» հյուրանոցի անձնակազմին:

iWoz մականունով հայտնի գյուտարարն ու միլիարդատերը երեկ բավական երկար ժամանակ ինքնագլորիչ է քշել Երեւանի Հանրապետության հրապարակում` զարմացնելով անցորդներին, որոնք նախ ապշում, ապա ձեռքով ողջունում էին մեծանուն հյուրին:

Վոզնյակը ՏՏ ոլորտի ներկայացուցիչների հետ հանդիպմանը պատմել է, թե կատակել է «Արմենիա-Մարիոթ» հյուրանոցի անձնակազմի հետ եւ մի լավ վախեցրել նրանց: «Ես հատուկ սարք եմ մշակել եւ տեղադրել ճամպրուկների մեջ: Դա պարզ եւ հարմար մի սարք է, որ ծվծվում է, երբ սեղմում եմ կոճակը: Այդպես ես գտնում եմ իմ ճամպրուկները: Երեկ երեկոյան ես որոշեցի կատակել եւ միացրի այն հյուրանոցում: Հավանաբար բոլորին թվաց, թե իմ մոտ ռումբ կա»,- պատմել է Սթիվ Վոզնյակը:

Իսկ արդեն այսօր Երեւանի պետական ճարտարագիտական համալսարանում ուսանողների եւ գիտնականների հետ հանդիպմանը Վոզնյակը խոստացել է կրկին վերադառնալ Հայաստան, քանի որ «այցից հետո նա ընդմիշտ մասամբ հայ կմնա»:

Նշենք, որ Սթիվ Վոզնյակը եւ նրա կինը՝ Ջանեթ Վոզնյակը ժամանել են Հայաստան նոյեմբերի 10-ին: Վոզնյակը Երեւանում ստանալու է Հայաստանի նախագահի սահմանած «ՏՏ ոլորտում համաշխարհային հեղինակություն» մրցանակը:

Աղբյուր

----------

Ariadna (11.11.2011), Renata (13.11.2011), Ripsim (11.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (11.11.2011), Ուլուանա (15.11.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

> *Մանկատան 300 շրջանավարտ անտուն է մնացել*
> 
> Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.hra.am/hy/point-of-view/2011/11/11/orphanage


Լրացում այս տեղեկությանը՝

----------

Tig (15.11.2011)

----------


## Ripsim

*Եթե ուզում եք, որ Երևանը նույնքան հայտնի լինի, որքան Փարիզը, Էյֆելյան աշտարակ կառուցեք. Ֆիլիպ Կոտլեր*

Մարքեթինգի արքա Ֆիլիպ Կոտլերի հերթական հանդիպումը ուսանողության հետ էր Հայ-ռուսական սլավոնական համալսարանի դահլիճում: 500 հանդիսատեսի համար նախատեսված դահլիճը լեցուն էր. եկել էին ուսանողներ մի շարք բուհերից, այդ թվում` հարևան Վրաստանից: Դասախոսության տոմսի արժեքը ուսանողների համար 15-20 հազար դրամ էր: Նույնիսկ այդ պարագայում դահլիճում նստելու տեղ չկար: Կոտլերը կատակեց հանդիպման եկած ուսանողների հետ` ասելով, թե հանդիսատեսն այնպիսին է, ինչպիսին կլիներ, օրինակ, Լեդի Գագայի հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ և նաև այդ օրինակի վրա բացատրեց մարքեթինգի կանոնները: Լեդի Գագան նույնպես շուկայական ապրանք է, որը ենթակա է վաճառքի` մարքեթինգի կանոնների համաձայն:

Մեր երկրում մարքեթինգի արքան անցկացրել է 3 օր, շրջել քաղաքով: Այսօր Հայաստանի մայրաքաղաքի մասին իր կոտլերյան տպավորություններով կիսվեց հայ հանդիսատեսի հետ: «Երևանն ինձ դուր եկավ, նման է շատ եվրոպական քաղաքների, որտեղ մինչև այդ եղել եմ: Բայց ինչն է խանգարում, որ Երևանը նույնքան հայտնի լինի, ինչպես, օրինակ, Փարիզը: Կառուցեք Էյֆելյան աշտարակ: Ինչի վրա կարելի է այստեղ ուշադրություն դարձնել: Հայաստանը քրիստոնեությունը որպես պետական կրոն առաջինն ընդունած երկիրն է, ունեք պատմական հարուստ ժառանգություն և, ի վերջո, Արարատ լեռը, որը Հայաստանի խորհրդանիշն է»:

Այսօր ապագա շուկայագետները հերթական տեսության դասախոսությունը լսեցին իրենց դասագրքերի հեղինակից: Կոտլերը խոստովանեց` միայն մի բանի համար է ափսոսում, որ չի կարող լուսանկարվել բոլոր ցանկացողների հետ և մակագրել բոլորի դասագրքերը:


Աղբյուր

Հ.Գ. Ճիշտ է, մի փոքր շեղումներ կան իրականությունից, բայց թրեյնինգի ընդհանուր միտքն արտահայտված է :Wink:

----------

Arpine (15.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Գյումրիի նորակառույց թաղամասում առաստաղ է փլուզվել.*
11-16-2011 07:48:41

 Մուշ 2 թաղամասի 31 շենքի 10-րդ բնակարանի բնակիչ Նորայր Մանուկյանը ահազանգել է, որ իր հյուրասենյակի առաստաղի ծեփոնի մասնակի փլուզում է տեղի ունեցել: Առաստաղածածկը փլուզվել է հենց այն բազմոցի վրա, որտեղ ամուսինները սովորաբար նստել եւ հեռուստացույց են դիտել:Տանտերերը «Ցայգ» հեռուստաընկերության լրագրողին հայտնել են, որ իրենք ցրտի պատճառով 4 օր առաջ տեղափոխվել եւ ողջ օրն անցկացնում էին ննջասենյակում: Բնակարանն, ըստ բնակիչների, իրենց հանձնվել է հենց ճաքերով, բայց որ նման դեպք կարող էր պատահել, չէին պատկերացրել: կադրերն` առանց մեկնաբանության:




Աղբյուր՝ neonews.am

----------

John (16.11.2011), Renata (18.11.2011), VisTolog (16.11.2011), Արէա (16.11.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

*Օդաչուն գերի է ընկել ինքնաթիռի զուգարանում*


Ամերիկյան ավիաընկերություններից մեկի՝Chatauqua Aitlines-ին պատկանող ինքնաթիռներից մեկի առաջին օդաչուն թռիչքի ժամանակ, երկար ժամանակ դուրս չի եկել ինքնաթիռի զուգարանից, որի պատճառով սկանդալային իրավիճակ է ստեղծվել օդանավի ղեկավարի եւ նրա միջեւ։

The New York post-ի փոխանցմամբ զուգարանում փակված օդաչուն, արդարացել է, բռունցքներով դուռը ծեծող օդանավի ղեկավարին, թե չի կարողանում բացել դուռը։ Ղեկավարը սակայն չի ընդունել նրա արդարացումը եւ գորգոռալով փորձել է բոլորի ուշադրությունը հրավիրել միջադեպի վրա։

Առաջի շարքերում նստած մի ուղեւոր լսելով աղմուկը մոտեցել է նրանց։ Առաջին օդաչուն խնդրել է ուղեւորին գնալ օդաչուական խցիկ եւ միջադեպի մասին տեղյակ պահել երկրորդ օդաչուին։
Երկրորդ օդաչուն սակայն չի հավատացել ուղեւորին՝ նրա խոսքի մեջ որսալով արեւելյան ակցենտ։ Օդաչուն ուղեւորին փակել է օդաչուական խցիկում եւ դեպքի մասին անմիջապես տեղեկացրել ԱՄՆ հատուկ ծառայություններին, նշելով, որ ինքնաթիռում հնարավոր է ահաբեկիչներ լինեն։

Դիսպետչերը հատուկ ծառայությունների հրամանով ստիպել է ինքնաթիռին հարկադիր վայրէջք կատարել Նյու-Յորքի «Լա Գուարդա» օդանավակայանում, որն արդեն շրջապատված է եղել ոստիկանական եւ հատուկ ծառայության ջոկատներով։

Մինչ այդ զուգարանում գերի ընկած օդաչուն դուրս է եկել եւ պատմել ողջ եղելությունը։


 :LOL: 


a1plus.am

----------

Firegirl777 (18.11.2011), Renata (19.11.2011), Smokie (19.11.2011), Valentina (18.11.2011), Արէա (19.11.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Գուցե ձեզանից ոմանք գիտեն, բայց ես այսօր եմ իմացել ու որոշեցի ձեր հետ էլ կիսվել.

Երևանը ճանաչվել է 2012թ.-ի գրքի համաշխարհային մայրաքաղաղ: Այս որոշումը ընդունվել է գրքի՝ աշխարհի 3 պրոֆեսիոնալ ասսոցացիաների և ՅՈՒՆԵՍԿՕ-ի կողմից: Երևանը 12րդն է, մինչ այդ Մադրիդն է եղել 2001ին, ապա Նյու-Դելին՝ 2002ին, Անտվերպենը՝ 2003ին, Մոնրեալը 2004ին, Թուրինը՝ 2006ին, Բոգոտան՝ 2007ին, Ամստերդամը՝ 2008ին, Բեյրութը՝ 2009, Լյուբլյանան՝ 2010ին և Բուեյնոս-Այրեսը 2011ին , դե իսկ 2012ին էլ կլինի Երևանը:

 Աղբյուր

----------

Arpine (20.11.2011), Firegirl777 (21.11.2011), Freeman (20.11.2011), Meme (27.11.2011), Valentina (20.11.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

*Բանակային սպանության հակասություններով լի հերթական գործը*

21.11.2011



Նոյեմբերի 22-ին տեղի կունենա հերթական դատական նիստը զինծառայող Ահարոն Հայրապետյանի մահվան գործով։

Բանակային հերթական սպանությունից հետո զենքը հայտնաբերելու գործում բարձրաստիճան զինվորականների միջամտությունը, փաստաբան Ստեփան Ոսկանյանի կարծիքով, էապես ազդել է գործի քննության վրա. դժվարություններ են առաջացել որոշելիս, թե որ զենքի վրա ինչ մատնահետքեր կան:

Հրացանից պակասած պարկուճն էլ փաստաբանը չի կարծում, որ նույն պարկուճն է, որ հայտանաբերվել է մահացած զինվորի մարմնում, քանի որ, եթե հրացանը կրակեր, ժապավենի հաջորդ փամփուշտը պետք է մտներ ինքնաձիգի մեջ, որը դատարկ են հայտնաբերել:

Հիշեցնենք, որ 2011թ. մարտի 17-ին ՊԲ Լրատվության և քարոզչության բաժինը հաղորդագրություն տարածեց, որ  ղարաբաղա-ադրբեջանական հակամարտ զորքերի շփման գծի արևելյան (Ասկերանի) պաշտպանական ուղղությամբ տեղակայված դիրքերից մեկում հակառակորդի կողմից արձակված գնդակից հրազենային մահացու վիրավորում է ստացել ՊԲ ժամկետային զինծառայող, 1991թ. ծնված Ահարոն Արմենի Հայրապետյանը:

Դեպքից 15 օր անց Արտաշատի բնակիչ Մելքոն Կոսգանդելյանը տեղեկանում է, որ իր զինծառայող որդուն ձերբակալել են ու մեղադրում են Ահարոն Հայրապետյանին  անզգուշությամբ սպանելու մեջ. հարուցվել է քրեական գործ ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 373 հոդվածի 3-րդ մասով ՝ զենքի հետ վարվելու կանոնների խախտում, ինչն անզգուշությամբ առաջացրել է մահ։

«Երբ գնացի, քննչականի պետը՝ Դավթյան Մարտինը, ինձ ասաց, որ 100 տոկոսով համոզված է, որ իմ որդին չի սպանել, բայց որ ինքնախոստովանել է, իրենք ոչինչ չեն կարող անել»,- www.hra.am-ին հաղորդում է մեղադրվողի հայրը՝ Մելքոն Կոսգանդելյանը:

Հետո, երբ հանդիպում է որդուն, նա պատմում է, որ իրեն Շուշիի մեկուսարանում ենթարկել են հոգեբանական ճնշումների և ինքնասիրությունը վիրավորող խոսքեր են ասել:

«Որդիս ասաց, որ եթե այդպես չասեր, իրեն կսպանեին: Նրանք այդ տղայի հետ ընկերական հարաբերությունների մեջ են եղել, նույնիսկ, երբ վերջին անգամ որդիս եկավ մյուս տղայիս հարսանիքին, հարսանիքը թողեց, որ Ահարոնի ընկերուհուն Ահարոնի կողմից ծաղկեփունջ տանի»,- պատմում է հայրը:

Հետագայում զինծառայակցին սպանելու մեջ մեղադրվող զինվոր Կոսգանդելյանն  իր ցուցմունքը փոխել է և 5 ամիս հետո, երբ կրկին զենքի փորձաքննություն է արվել, հոր խոսքերով, նրան համոզել են, թե կարող է ազատվել համաներմամբ, եթե մեղքը ընդունի, նա էլ նորից փոխել է ցուցմունքը: Հետագայում Կոսգանդելյանը ևս մեկ անգամ հրաժարվել է իր ցուցմունքից՝ պնդելով, որ անմեղ է:

«Եթե իմանայի, որ ինքն է հաստատ մեղավոր, կթողնեի, որ պատիժը կրեր, բայց, որ ասում է ես չեմ արել, ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ իրեն թողնել»,- ասում է Մելքոն Կոսգանդելյանը։

Կոնգանդելյանի շահերը պաշտպանող փաստաբան Ստեփան Ոսկանյանը պատմում է, որ Ստեփանակերտի ռազմական ոստիկանությունում ոչ միայն Կոսգանդելյանի, այլ մի քանի այլ զինծառայողների նկատմամբ էլ բռնություններ են կիրառվել:

Փաստաբանը համոզված է, որ հրացանից պարկուճը պակասել է դեպքից հետո, իսկ կրակոցն իրականում եղել է դիրքերից, քանի որ զինվորականները միայն երկրորդ փորձաքննությունից հետո են ցուցմունք տվել՝ ասելով, թե կրակոցը մոտիկից են լսել:

«Միակ բանը, որով Կոսգանդելյանին կապում են այս գործին այն է, որ նա կրակոցի ժամանակ գտնվել է Ահարոնի մոտ, մեկ էլ մահացածի մարմնում հայտնաբերած պարկուճը համընկնում է հրացանի պարկուճի հետ, բայց բոլորն էլ իրենց ցուցմունքներում ասում են, որ այդ հրացանը գտնվել է իրենց կանգնած տեղից հեռու»,- www.hra.am -ին փոխանցեց Ս. Ոսկանյանը:

Կոսգանդելյանը հիշում է միայն կրակոցի ձայնը ու ընկած ընեկրոջը, ոչ մի այլ բան չի հիշում:

Ահարոն Հայրապետյանի ծնողներն արդեն ոչ մեկին չեն հավատում: Մայրը՝ Մարիետա Գևորգյանը, նախընտրում է հավատալ Կոսգանդելյանի մեղավորությանը, չնայած ոչ տեսել են նրան, ոչ էլ լսել հակառակ կողմի փաստարկները, քանի որ դատերը անցկացվում են Գորիսում, որտեղ գնալու հնարավորություն չունեն:

«Դեպքի օրը՝ երեկոյան, ինչ-որ մեկի ծնունդն է եղել, խմել են, վիճել են, նկար ունենք, որտեղ երևում է, որ բոլորը կերած խմած են, իսկ իմ տղեն, ով շատ աշխույժ տղա է, լրիվ առանձին կողքի վրա նստած է: Չեն ասում, չեն պատմում, կարող է այդ տղային են ստիպել, որ խփի, կարող է այլ հարցեր են եղել, մենք չգիտենք, բայց ամեն ինչ դուրս կգա ջրի երես»,- համոզված է մայրը:

ԵՊՀ աշխարհագրության ֆակուլտետի երկրորդ կուրսից բանակ գնացած Ահարոնը, մոր խոսքով, ուզում էր վերադառնալ, ուսումը շարունակել, հաստատվել կյանքում։

«Հիմա ցմահ էլ տան, սպանեն էլ, իմ սիրտը չի հովանալու, ո՞վ է իմ տղային վերադարձնելու»,- ասում է Ահարոնի մայրը:

Վաղը դատական նիստը կանցկացվի նույն զորամասում, քանի որ կրելու է ուսուցողական ու դաստիարակչական բնույթ, բայց թե նման հակասական փաստերով գործը որքանով կարող է դաստիարակչական բնույթ կրել, դժվար է ասել:

Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.hra.am/hy/point-of-view/2011/11/21/aharon

----------

Arpine (22.11.2011), Inna (21.11.2011), Renata (22.11.2011), Tig (22.11.2011), VisTolog (21.11.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

*Կարգապահական վարույթ՝ փաստաբան Արթուր Գրիգորյանի նկատմամբ*

22.11.2011

ՀՀ փաստաբանների պալատը կարգապահական վարույթ  է հարուցել փաստաբան Արթուր Գրիգորյանի նկատմամբ, ով «Հրապարակ» թերթից պահանջում է 18 միլիոն դրամ փոխհատուցում ընթերցողների մեկնաբանությունների տեսքով իրեն վարկաբեկող վիրավորական արտահայտությունները հրապարակելու համար:

Ինչպես www.hra.am-ին հաղորդեցին ՀՀ փաստաբանների պալատից, կարգապահական վարույթ հարուցելու համար առիթը հանդիսացել են հենց այդ մեկնաբանությունները, որտեղ քաղաքացիներից մեկը գրել էր, որ Արթուր Գրիգորյանի պատճառով կորցրել է բողոքարկելու իրավունքը' զուտ իր բողոքը ուշացնելու պատճառով, մեկ այլ քաղաքացի գրել էր, որ փաստաբանը 600 հազար դրամ է վերցրել իրենից և հարցը փորձել է միջնորդություններով լուծել:

Փաստաբանների պալատը կուսումնասիրի գործը և  2 ամիս հետո պարզ կդառնա արդյոք մեկնաբանությունների բովանդակությունը համապատասխանո՞ւմ է իրականությանը, թե՞ ոչ։ Իրականությանը համապատասխանելու դեպքում Արթուր Գրիգորյանը  կարգապահական տույժի կենթարկվի։

Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.hra.am/hy/events/2011/11/22/proceedings

----------

Chuk (22.11.2011), Renata (22.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (22.11.2011)

----------


## Arpine

*Բնության նոր 7 հրաշալիքների*(2007-2011) ընտրությունը արդեն ավարտվել է: Աշխարհի յոթ նոր հրաշալիքների բացահայտման մրցույթին մասնակցում էին ամբողջ աշխարհից ավելի քան 220 երկրներ՝ 440 մասնակիցներով: Մրցույթը տեղի է ունեցել Շվեյցարիայում: 
Դրանք են՝
*Անազոնի ջունգլիները*

*Բուտհա հալոնգը՝ Վիետնամում*

*Իգուասու ջրվեժը՝Բրազիլիայի և Արգենտինայ*ի սահմանին
 :Love: 


*Չեդժու հարավկորեական կղզին*

*Ինդոնեզիայի Կոմոդո ազգային պարկը*

*Ստորգետնյա Պուերտո թագուհի գետը՝ Ֆիլիպիններում*

*Սրբազան լեռը՝ Հարավային Աֆրիկայում*

----------

E-la Via (06.12.2011), Lianik (05.12.2011), Meme (27.11.2011), Nadine (29.11.2011), Nare-M (19.12.2011), Renata (25.11.2011), Ripsim (23.11.2011), Smokie (23.11.2011), Tig (23.11.2011), Valentina (27.11.2011), Yevuk (11.12.2011), Արէա (23.11.2011), Դեկադա (27.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (24.11.2011)

----------


## Ripsim

:Shok: 

*Փեսացուն՝ Հարավային Կորեայից, կամ ինչպես կարող է հայ աղջիկը մեկ շաբաթում ամուսնանալ օտարերկրացու հետ*

Արդեն տևական ժամանակ է՝ հեռուստատեսությամբ պտտվում է «Մինա» ամուսնական գործակալության գովազդը, որը հայ «տնական» աղջիկներին առաջարկում է ամուսնություն հարավկորեացիների հետ։ Ընդ որում՝ ծառայությունը մեր աղջիկների համար անվճար է։

Գործակալության տնօերն Տոմա Սողոմոնյանը, ով արդեն մեկ տարի է՝ ամուսնացած է հարավկորեցու հետ, նշում է, որ Հարավային Կորեայում այս գործակալությունը գործում է արդեն 6 տարի և հարավկորեացի  ամուսիններ  է առաջարկում արտասահմանցի աղջիկներին։ Նրա խոսքերով՝ Հայաստանում իրենք աշխատում են 5 ամիս և արդեն 3 հարսանիք են կազմակերպել։ Ընդ որում, հատկանշականն այն է, որ ընտրությունը կատարում են հարավկորեացի տղաները քասթինգի միջոցով (ապրանք են գնում, էլի). տղան նկարների միջոցով ընտրում է աղջիկներից մեկին, հետո գալիս է Հայաստան, մեկ շաբաթվա մեջ ամուսնանում ու մեկնում (ռեկորդային արագությամբ ամուսնություն)։

Գործակալություն օրական տասնյակ աղջիկներ են զանգում, իսկ այս ընթացքում մոտ 100 գրանցված կա, ովքեր սպասում են իրենց հարավկորեացի  փեսացուներին։

Աղբյուր

Հ.Գ. Բայց ես երբեք նման գովազդ չեմ տեսել, միթե նման բան իրականում կա :Shok:

----------

Arpine (28.11.2011), Lianik (27.11.2011), Meme (27.11.2011), Valentina (27.11.2011), VisTolog (27.11.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Ավստրիայում սեքսի դպրոց է բացվել*

Տեսահոլովակը պարունակում է ինտիմոտ կադրեր



Աշխարհում առաջին սեքսի դպրոցն է բացվել Ավստրիայում: Daily Mail-ի փոխանցմամբ՝ Ավստրիական միջազգային սեքսի դպրոցի հիմնադիրն է շվեդուհի Իլվա-Մարիա Թոմփսոնը: 
Մարմնական սիրո արվեստին հաղորդ դառնալու համար ուսանողները պետք է 2,2 հազ. դոլար վճարեն: 

Գործնական սեքս ուսուցանող աշխարհում առաջին քոլեջում կարող են սովորել 16 տարեկանից բարձր բոլոր ցանկացողները: Ուսանողները եւ ուսանողուհիները բնակվում են դպրոցին կից հանրակացարանում, որտեղ կարող են կատարել իրենց «տնային աշխատանքները»: Դասընթացի ավարտից հետո նրանց դիպլոմ կհանձնվի: 

«Մեր ծրագրի բնույթը ոչ թե տեսությունն է, այլ գործնական աշխատանքը: Շեշտը դրվում է մարդուն լավ սիրեկան/սիրուհի դարձնելու վրա: Մենք ուսումնասիրում ենք սեքսի դիրքերը, փաղաքշանքի տեխնիկան», - պարզաբանել է Իլվա-Մարիա Թոմփսոնը, ով վստահ է, որ իր նախագիծը մեծ հաջողություն կունենա: 

Ավստրիական հասարակայնությունը, սակայն, միանշանակ չի արձագանքել սեքսի դպրոցի բացմանը: Բաց գովազդային հոլովակի ցուցադրությունն արգելվել է տեղական հեռուստատեսությամբ, որի ներկայացուցիչները հայտարարել են, որ «այդ ամենը գեղեցիկ փաթեթավորում ունի, բայց, նրանք, փաստորեն, սեքս են վաճառում»:

ԹոփՆյուզ

----------

Claudia Mori (06.12.2011), John (05.12.2011), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2011), VisTolog (06.12.2011), Yevuk (11.12.2011)

----------


## Դեկադա

Ակումբում անչափահասներ չկա՞ն:

----------

Tig (05.12.2011), Արէա (06.12.2011), Շինարար (05.12.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

*Ո՞վ է պատասխանատու դասագրքերի վրիպակների համար*


12-րդ դասարանի «Ֆրանսերեն» դասագրքի հենց կազմի վրա առկա է տպագրական սխալ` «Français»-ի փոխարեն տպագրված է` «Française»:ԿԳՆ-ն ոչ արդյունավե՞տ է ծախսում ֆինանսական միջոցները հրապարակման մեջ երեկ գրել էինք, որ կազմի վրա եղած սխալ բառի պատճառով երեխաներն անընդհատ շփոթում են ու կատարում  նույն ուղղագրական սխալը, ինչից խուսափելու համար ուսուցիչները երեխաներին հանձնարարել են կամ ջնջել ավելորդ տառը, կամ վրան թուղթ կպցնել:

Ներկայացնելով «Քաունթերփարթ ինթերնեշնլի» եւ USAID-ի  ֆինանսական աջակցությամբ «Հանուն կրթության եւ գիտության» ՀԿ-ի «Կրթության ոլորտի բյուջեի բացերը՝ ոլորտի ծախսերի արդյունավետության եւ թափանցիկության համատեքստում» ուսումնասիրությունը, նշել էինք, որ 2010 եւ 2011 թվականներին ԿԳՆ բյուջեով դասագրքերի հրատարակման համար նախատեսվել է մոտ 765 միլիոն դրամ յուրաքանչյուր տարվա համար: Ուսուցիչների շրջանում կատարած հարցումները ցույց են տվել, որ դասագրքերը չեն ենթարկվում անհրաժեշտ փորձաքննության ու հրատարակվում են խմբագրական, ուղղագրական, տպագրական սխալներով:

Հրապարակմանն արձագանքելով` ՀՀ ԿԳ նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանը Aravot.am-ին հայտնել էր, որ արծարծված հարցերին անդրադառնալու համար արդեն հանձնարարել է, որ զբաղվեն: «_Ցավոք, ուսումնասիրության ողջ տեքստը մեզ դեռ չեն ներկայացրել: Բայց արդեն, ինչպես ասում են, անզեն աչքով տեսանելի են որոշ «բացահայտումների» իրականությանը չհամապատասխանելու փաստերը»_,- նշել էր Ա. Աշոտյանը եւ խորհուրդ տվել այցելել  հետեւյալ հասցե` http://www.armedu.am/arm/files/mater...ce_12_2010.pdf, որտեղ ներկայացված է ճիշտ` «Français» տարբերակը:

Ի պատասխան ԿԳ նախարարի, «Հանուն կրթության եւ գիտության» ՀԿ-ի ղեկավար Մերի Ալեքսանյանը Aravot.am-ին փոխանցեց, որ նախարարի նշած հասցեում ոչ թե գրքի կազմն է, այլ պատկերված է գրքի ներքին էջը: «Պետք չէ վրիպակները «բարդել» տպարանի վրա: Չեմ էլ կասկածում, որ գիրք կազմողներն իմացել են` ինչպես գրել ֆրանսերեն բառը, բայց ինչպե՞ս է դասագիրքը փորձաքննության ենթարկվել եւ ո՞ է պատասխանատու սրբագրման համար, մի՞թե այս գործընթացները որևէ կերպ չեն վերահսկվում: Հետաքրքիր է նաև` ո՞ր տպարանում է տպագրվել դասագիրքը, և արդյոք աչքի ընկնող նման կոպիտ վրիպակի համար պե՞տք չէր «պատժել» տպարանին, պատվիրել վերատպագրել գրքի կազմերը և փոխել»,- ասաց նա: Ավելի ուշ տեղեկացրեց, որ երբ դեռ ուսումնասիրությունը վերջնական տեքի բերված չէր, թեմայի շուրջ քննարկում էին կազմակերպել ՀԿ-ների հետ, հրավիրել էին նաև ԿԳ նախարարության ներկայացուցիչներին`կից ներկայացնելով ուսումնասիրության համառոտ տարբերակը, սակայն ոչ մի արձագանք նախարարությունից չէր եղել:
*Լուսինե ԽԱՉԱՏՐՅԱՆ

Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.aravot.am/2011/12/06/14417/*

----------

Chuk (06.12.2011), Freeman (07.12.2011), Moonwalker (06.12.2011), Tig (06.12.2011), Yevuk (11.12.2011), Ռուֆուս (06.12.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> [Հրապարակմանն արձագանքելով` ՀՀ ԿԳ նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանը Aravot.am-ին հայտնել էր, որ արծարծված հարցերին անդրադառնալու համար արդեն հանձնարարել է, որ զբաղվեն: «_Ցավոք, ուսումնասիրության ողջ տեքստը մեզ դեռ չեն ներկայացրել: Բայց արդեն, ինչպես ասում են, անզեն աչքով տեսանելի են որոշ «բացահայտումների» իրականությանը չհամապատասխանելու փաստերը»_,- նշել էր Ա. Աշոտյանը եւ խորհուրդ տվել այցելել  հետեւյալ հասցե` http://www.armedu.am/arm/files/mater...ce_12_2010.pdf, որտեղ ներկայացված է ճիշտ` «Français» տարբերակը:


Տո եթե նույնիսկ էնդեղ կազմը լիներ ու ճիշտ լիներ, հետո ի՞նչ: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի armedu-ում դրածը տպագրված գրքի հետ: Armedu-ում դրվում են դասագրքերի խիստ նախնական, այսպես կոչված «սևագիր» տարբերակները՝ քննարկման համար: Դրանից հետո հեղինակները դեռ շարունակում են գրել գրքի մնացած մասը, սրբագրիչները՝ սրբագրել, էջադրողները՝ էջադրել, նկարիչները՝ նկարել, ձևավորողները՝ ձևավորել և այլն, ու սևագիրը դնելուց հետո դասագիրքը ահռելի փոփոխության ա ենթարկվում: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի, թե ինչ ա եղել սևագրում... տո թեկուզ ճիշտ ա եղել, փաստն է՛ն ա, որ սխալ ա տպվել վերջնական արդյունքում...

----------

Claudia Mori (06.12.2011), Tig (07.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

"Միր" հեռուստաընկերության տեսանյութը Հայաստանի մասին, շատ հետաքրքիր է
*АРМЕНИЯ / НАЦИОНАЛЬНОЕ САМООПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ / СЕМЬ"Я"*

----------

E-la Via (08.12.2011), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2011), Nadine (07.12.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ակումբի՝ գերմաներենին տիրապետող անդամներ, հլը մի թարգմանեք՝ տեսնենք ինչ են ասում, է՜...




> Գերմանական հայտնի Einstürzende Neubauten խմբի երգացանկում նոր կոմպոզիցիա է տեղ գտել` «Լեռնային Ղարաբաղ» անունով. տեղեկացնում է novostink.ru-ն:
> Խումբը գործում է արդեն 30 տարի: Նրան համբավ է բերել կատարման յուրահատուկ ոճը, ավելի ճիշտ` երաժշտական գործիքների փոխարեն պլաստիկ շշերի, մետաղական թիթեղների եւ այլ կենցաղային իրերի կիրառումը:


Աղբյուր

----------

Claudia Mori (09.12.2011), E-la Via (09.12.2011), Lem (09.12.2011), Ռուֆուս (09.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

> "Միր" հեռուստաընկերության տեսանյութը Հայաստանի մասին, շատ հետաքրքիր է
> *АРМЕНИЯ / НАЦИОНАЛЬНОЕ САМООПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ / СЕМЬ"Я"*

----------


## Rammstein

> Ակումբի՝ գերմաներենին տիրապետող անդամներ, հլը մի թարգմանեք՝ տեսնենք ինչ են ասում, է՜...


Լիլիթ ջան, ցավոք սրտի դեռ էնքան գերմաներենին չեմ տիրապետում, որ հեշտությամբ թարգմանեմ, բայց որ ասում ես կփորձեմ.  :Smile: 

Գերմաներեն
Անգլերեն
Հայերեն

Die Stadt liegt unter Nebel
Ich bin auf meinem Berg
In meinem schwarzen Garten
zwischen Himmeln eingeklemmt
in der Enklave meiner Wahl
in der ich mich versteck
in Nagorny Karabach

Vormals tiefe Wälder
Bergketten, vielleicht Eis
eine messinggelbe Sonne
verbricht ein Paradies
meine Sys- und Diastole
dazwischen der Moment
getragen von den Vögeln
die hier zugange sind
in der Enklave meines Herzens
in der ich mich verlier
in Nagorny Karabach

Ich steig den Berg herunter
geh ins eine oder andere Tal
es ist geflaggt in allen Farben
in Bergisch-Karabach

Zwei grosse schwarze Raben
fressen die Pflaumen aus dem Baum
Ob die andre Stadt mich lieb hat …?
In der Enklave meiner Wahl
in der ich mich verberg’
in Nagorny Karabach

Komm mich mal besuchen
ich hab՛ unendlich Zeit
und der Blick der ist vom Feinsten
über Wolken und die Stadt
in Nagorny Karabach
Nagorny Karabach
 Nagorny Karabach
The town lies under mist
I am up on my mountain
in my black garden
squeezed in between the heavens
in the enclave of my choice
where I am hiding
in Nagorny Karabakh

Once deep forests
mountain chains, maybe ice
a brass-yellow sun
perpetrates a paradise
my sys- or diastole
and between them the moment
borne by the birds
about their business here
in the enclave of my heart
where I lose myself
in Nagorny Karabakh

I climb down the mountain
enter one or another valley
flying flags of every colour
in Mount Karabakh

Two large black ravens
devouring the plums in the tree
I wonder if the other city cares for me…
In the enclave of my choice
where I am hiding
in Nagorny Karabakh

Come and pay me a visit
I have unlimited time
and the view is most lovely
over the clouds and the town
in Nagorny Karabakh
Nagorny Karabakh
Nagorny Karabakh
Քաղաքը պառկում է մառախուղի տակ,
Ես իմ սարի վրա եմ,
Իմ սեւ այգում`
Երկինքների միջեւ սեղմված`
Իմ ընտրած անկլավում`
Այնտեղ, ուր թաքնվում եմ,
Լեռնային Ղարաբաղում:

Հնում` խոր անտառներ,
Լեռնաշղթաներ, գուցե` սառույց,
Արույրի պես դեղին արեւ
Ստեղծում է դրախտ:
Իմ սիս- ու դիաստոլան,
Պահը նրանց միջեւ
Թռչունների կողմից ծնված
Որոնք կգտնվեն այստեղ`
Իմ սրտի անկլավում,
Ուր ես ինձ կորցրել եմ`
Լեռնային Ղարաբաղում:

Ես ցած եմ մագլցում սարը,
Գնում այս կամ այն բացատ,
Այնտեղ բարձրացվել են ամեն գույնի դրոշներ
Լեռնային Ղարաբաղում

Երկու մեծ սեւ ագռավ
Սալոր են խժռում ծառի վրայից
Արդյո՞ք այլ քաղաք սիրում է ինձ…
Իմ ընտրած անկլավում`
Այնտեղ, ուր թաքնվում եմ,
Լեռնային Ղարաբաղում:

Մի օր այցելեք ինձ,
Ես անվերջ ժամանակ ունեմ,
Ու տեսարանը լավագույնն է
Ամպերից վեր ու քաղաքում,
Լեռնային Ղարաբաղում
Լեռնային Ղարաբաղում
Լեռնային Ղարաբաղում

----------

E-la Via (09.12.2011), Lem (09.12.2011), Tig (09.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (13.12.2011), Ռուֆուս (09.12.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ակումբի՝ գերմաներենին տիրապետող անդամներ, հլը մի թարգմանեք՝ տեսնենք ինչ են ասում, է՜...


Ինչ լա՜վն ա երգը, գնացի քաշելու  :Love:  Ի դեպ last.fm-ում Einstürzende Neubauten-ի բոլոր երգերից Nagorni Karabach-ը երկրորդ ամենալսվող երգնա  :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Գերմանական հայտնի Einstürzende Neubauten խմբի երգացանկում* նոր* կոմպոզիցիա է տեղ գտել`«Լեռնային Ղարաբաղ» անունով. տեղեկացնում է novostink.ru-ն:


Ժող, բայց երգը իրո՞ք նոր ա: :Unsure: 
*Վիքիի ասելով* էդ երգն ընդգրկող ձայնասկավառակը անցյալ տասնամյակում (անսովոր ա հնչում :Jpit:  )` 2007-ին ա թողարկվել: :Dntknw:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ժող, բայց երգը իրո՞ք նոր ա:
> *Վիքիի ասելով* էդ երգն ընդգրկող ձայնասկավառակը անցյալ տասնամյակում (անսովոր ա հնչում )` 2007-ին ա թողարկվել:


Գնա «Երկիրի» հետ կռիվ արա  :Smile:  Կաևորը՝ երգը լավն է ։ՃՃՃ

----------


## Claudia Mori

«Արեւածաղիկ» հաշմանդամության խնդրի լուսաբանման 9-րդ մրցույթի հատուկ մրցանակակիրը՝ Մերի Ալեքսանյան, այ էսպես են լուսաբանում, որ մարդ նայում է ու փշաքաղվում, ոչ թե մեր հեռուստաընկերություններից մեծ մասի նման...

----------

Arpine (09.12.2011), E-la Via (09.12.2011), John (09.12.2011), Ripsim (09.12.2011), Tig (09.12.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Խիստ ազդվեցի էս լսելով, ո՞նց թե, հարիսա՞ն, էլ ուրիշ բան չգտա՞ն, իմ սիրած ճաշատեսակը որ թուրքական լինի՞: Դե արի ու մի ասա, էս թուրքերը, իրանց դրել են իրանց երազած ազգի տեղը, պայքարեք ազգագրագետներ ջան, իմ սիրած ուտեստը չի կարող թուրքական լինել:

http://www.azatutyun.am/content/article/24414662.html

----------

CactuSoul (10.12.2011), Tig (10.12.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Ֆրանսիացի և պորտուգալացի աստղագետները եկել են այն եզրահանգման, որ Մերկուրին աստերոիդի հետ խոշոր բախման հետևանքով դադարել է նայել Արեգակին միևնույն դիրքով և պտտվում է հակադիր ուղղությամբ:
Ինչպես գրում է Nature Geoscience-ը, Փարիզի Դիդրոյի անվան համալսարանի աստղաֆիզիկոսների խումբը` Մարկ Վեչորեկի գլխավորությամբ, առաջադրել է հետևյալ հիպոթեզը` բախման հետևանքով Մերկուրին կարող էր ձեռք բերել ժամանակակից ուղեծիր, որը, սակայն, արգելակել է պտույտի արագությունը:
Գիտնականները նշել են նաև, որ աստերոիդի հետ բախման հետևանքով Մերկուրի մոլորակի վրա 650-1100 կմ տրամագծով կրատեր է բացվել:
Ինչպես հայտնի է` Մերկուրին պտտվում է անսովոր ուղեծրով` Արեգակի շուրջ երկու պտույտ գործելու ընթացքում մոլորակն իր առանցքի շուրջ պտտվում է 3 անգամ:
Ժամանակակից աստղաֆիզիկան ենթադրում է, որ Մերկուրին Արեգակի շուրջը մեկ պտույտի ժամանակ պետք է իր առանցքի շուրջ ևս մեկ պտույտ գործի:

http://news.armeniatv.com/post/id/76743/

----------


## Ameli

> [COLOR=#353434][FONT=Arian AMU]Գիտնականները նշել են նաև, որ աստերոիդի հետ բախման հետևանքով Մերկուրի մոլորակի վրա 650-1100 կմ տրամագծով* կրատեր* է բացվել:


Կրատերը ի՞նչ է:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Կրատերը ի՞նչ է:


*Խառնարան*՝ էս դեպքում հարվածային՝ երկնային մեծ ու փոքր մարմինների բախման հետք: :Smile:

----------

Ameli (12.12.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

*Ոչ ոք չի վնասել խողովակաշարը
*


77-ամյա Արսեն պապին երկրորդ կարգի հաշմանդամ է: Ամբողջ թոշակը ծախսում է տաքսիների վրա, որոնցով գնում է այս պետական ատյանից այն պետական ատյան՝ արդարություն գտնելու հույսով:

Երեք տարի է Արսեն Բաղումյանը չի կարողանում ջրել սեփական հողամասը՝ ծառերը չորանում են ու բերք չեն տալիս: Հանքավան գյուղի 77-ամյա բնակիչը պնդում է, որ երեք տարի առաջ Հանքավան գյուղի ճանապարհաշինարարները շինարարական աշխատանքի ժամանակ ջարդել են Հանքավանում գտնվող իր հողամասի ոռոգման համակարգը և չեն վերականգնել այն:

Երեք երեխայի տեր մարդուն երեխաները չեն օգնում այս գործում՝ համարելով, որ պետք չէ աղմկել՝ «ամոթ» է, իսկ Բաղումյանը չի ուզում հրաժարվել այն մի բուռ հողակտորից, որին սեփական ուժերով է կյանք տվել երիտասարդ տարիքում:

«Էկան, քանդեցին, ասեցին հետո կսարքենք ու մինչև հիմա սարքում են, սրիկաները»,- ասում է Արսեն պապին:

Բաղումյանը բազմիցս դիմել է ՀՀ տրանսպորտի և կապի նախարարություն։ Նախարարության աշխատակազմի ղեկավար Ջիլավյանը 2011թ. հունիսի 13-ին նամակով Արսեն Բաղումյանին տեղեկացրել է, որ տեղում կատարված ուսումնասիրությունների արդյունքում պարզվել է, որ նրա հողամասի ոռոգման խողովակաշարը վնասվել է բեռնատարի վթարի և տրակտորի մեխանիզատորի անզգուշության հետևանքով` մինչև «Ճանապարհ» ՍՊԸ-ի կողմից Հ-28 Ջրառատ-Մեղրաձոր-Հանքավան ավտոճանապարհի հիմնանորոգման աշխատանքների սկսելը, հետևաբար ճանապարհաշինարարները չէին կարող վնասել ոռոգման խողովակաշարը:

ՀՀ ոստիկանության Կոտայքի մարզային վարչության Հրազդանի բաժնից www.hra.am –ին տեղեկացրել են, որ վերոնշյալ հողամասի հողատարածքում և հարող տարածքում 2008թ.-ից մինչ օրս ոստիկանության Հրազդանի բաժնում ոչ մի վթարի դեպք չի արձանագրվել:

Այն հարցին, թե ինչպես են իմացել վթարի մասին նախարարությունում, երբ այդ փաստը չի արձանագրվել ոստիկանության կողմից, նախարարությունից տեղեկացրել են, որ այդ մասին տեղեկացրել են համագյուղացիները, որոնք սակայն հրաժարվել են գրավոր վկայություն տալ, իսկ «Ճանապարհ» ՍՊԸ-ի կողմից էլ ջրագիծը չէր կարող վնասվել, քանի որ վնասման վայրը դուրս է գտնվում նախագծով նախատեսված շինարարական աշխատանքների կատարման սահմանագծին: Հետևաբար, որևէ փոխհատուցման գործընթաց չի եղել:

Չնայած Տրանսպորտի և կապի նախարարությունը պնդում է, որ ճանապարհաշինության ընթացքում չի վնասվել հողամասի խողովակաշարը, «Ճանապարհ» ՍՊԸ-ն վերջերս Բաղումյանին պոմպ է տվել, գետից ջուրը հողամաս հասցնելու համար: Բայց հաշվի չեն առել մի փաստ՝ Բաղումյանը երկրորդ կարգի հաշմանդամ է ու դժվարությամբ է տեղաշարժվում, իսկ պոմպը աշխատեցնելու համար ֆիզիկական ջանքեր են պահանջվում:

Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.hra.am/hy/point-of-view/2011/12/13/baghumyan

----------


## VisTolog

«Ժողովուրդ». Գագիկ Մելիքյանը «լա՞վն է», թե «լավի՞կն է»

Թերթը գրում է, որ ըտ մամուլի հրապարակումների՝ վերջերս Աժ ՀՀԿ խմբակցության քարտուղարի պաշտոնում Հովհաննես Սահակյանի եւ Գագիկ Մելիքյանի թեկնածությունների քննարկման ժամանակ որոշիչ է եղել վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանի կարծիքը: «Համաձայն այդ հրապարակումների՝ վարչապետը Գ. Մելիքյանի մասին Սերժ Սարգսյանին ասել է. «*Լավիկն է*»:  :LOL: 

«Ժողովուրդ»-ի հարցին, թե ինչ նկատի ուներ Տ. Սարգսյանը՝ նրա մասին ասելով «լավիկն է», Մելիքյանը պատասխանել է. «Ես ներկա չեմ եղել ԳՄ-ում այդ քննարկմանը, վարչապետին հարցրեք: Երեւի նկատի ուներ, որ լավն եմ»,- գրում է «Ժողովուրդ»-ը:

http://news.am/arm/reviews/2785.html

----------

Freeman (15.12.2011), John (14.12.2011), Moonwalker (14.12.2011), Valentina (17.12.2011), Արէա (14.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.12.2011), Ռուֆուս (14.12.2011)

----------


## Smokie

Մահացել է հայտնի երգչուհի Ցեզարիա Էվորան: Է՜հ :Sad: 





> Певица Сезария Эвора (Cesária Évora) скончалась у себя на родине в Кабо-Верде 17 декабря. Ей было 70 лет. В сентябре 2011 года легендарная исполнительница народной музыки объявила, что покидает сцену из-за проблем со здоровьем.Эвора пела на местном диалекте португальского языка. Среди стилей фольклорной музыки, которые она прославила, были кабовердийская морна и португальский жанр фаду. Эвора всегда выходила на сцену босиком, символически указывая на нищету, в которой живет народ островов Зеленого мыса; благодаря этому она прославилась под прозвищем «босоногая дива».Сезария Эвоар начала записывать музыку уже после сорока, а прославилась в конце 1980-х годов. Уже в XXI веке певица неоднократно выступала во многих российских городах. Эвора записала 11 сольных альбомов.

----------

Firegirl777 (19.12.2011), Quyr Qery (25.12.2011), Yevuk (26.12.2011), Արէա (18.12.2011)

----------


## Firegirl777

Ափսոս, շատ ափսոս

----------


## VisTolog

Սթիվ Ջոբսը հարցրել է թուրքերին. 1,5 մլն հայերի ցեղասպանության եք ենթարկել, ասացեք, ինչպե՞ս եղավ


Թուրք զբոսավար Ասիլ Թունչերի պատմածները Սթիվ Ջոբսի` Թուրքիա կատարած այցի մասին մեծ իրարանցում են առաջացրել Թուրքիայում: Զբոսավարը պնդել է, թե Ջոբսը թուրքերին թշնամի է համարել եւ հրաժեշտ տալուց նույնիսկ ձեռք չի սեղմել:Թունչերը նշել է, թե այն պահին երբ իրենք մոտեց ել են Այա Սոֆիային եւ ինքը սկսել է պատմել, որ այն սկզբում եկեղեցի է եղել, այնուհետ վերածել են մզկիթի, Սթիվ Ջոբսը սկսել է հարցեր տալ.«Դուք` մուսուլմաններդ, այդքան քրիստոնեաների ի՞նչ արեցիք»: Զբոսավարը հավելել է, թե չի հասցրել բառ ասի, երբ Ջոբսը շարունակել է. «1,5 միլիոն հայերի ցեղասպանության ենթարկեցիք: Պատմեք մեզ, այդ ինչպե՞ս եղավ»:Թուրք զբոսավարի ժխտումներն ավելի են կատաղեցրել Սթիվ Ջոբսին, ով նախատեսվածից մեկ օր առաջ է հեռացել Թուրքիայից` առանց բառ փոխանակելու զբոսավարի հետ եւ նրա ձեռքը օդում պարզած թողնելով:Նշենք, որ Սթիվ Ջոբսի կենսագրական գրքում գրված է, որ նրա խորթ մայրը` Կլարա Հակոբյանը Ցեղասպանությունից հետո ներգաղթել է Մալաթիայից:Apple-ը համաշխարհային լեգենդ դարձրած Սթիվ Ջոբսը քաղցկեղի հետեւանքով մահացել է հոկտեմբերի 5-ին, 56 տարեկան հասակում:


 :Hands Up: 


news.am

----------

Arpine (21.12.2011), einnA (25.12.2011), Firegirl777 (21.12.2011), Freeman (21.12.2011), John (21.12.2011), Moonwalker (21.12.2011), Quyr Qery (25.12.2011), Rammstein (25.12.2011), Vaio (21.12.2011), Yevuk (26.12.2011), Արէա (21.12.2011), Գեա (21.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (25.12.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Բացեեեց: :LOL: 

Տանզանիայում հորդառատ անձրևների ու ջրհեղեղների պատճառով զոհվել է առնվազն 23 մարդ, տեղահանվել է ավելի քան 4 հազարը: Այս մասին հայտնում է CNN-ը՝ վկայակոչելով Տանզանիայի պետական լրատվամիջոցների տվյալները:Իշխանությունները մտավախություն ունեն, որ զոհերի թիվը կարող է աճել: Daily News պետական թերթը հաղորդել է, որ 3 օր անընդմեջ տեղացող անձրևներն ամենահորդառատն են վերջին 57 տարվա ընթացքում և առաջացրել են ջրհեղեղներ:


Դեկտեմբերի 22-ին Տանզանիայի նախագահ Ջակայա Կիկվետեն Դար-էս-Սալամ քաղաքում այցելել է ջրհեղեղից տուժածների ճամբար: Երկրի մայրաքաղաքի փողոցները հեղեղված են պղտոր ջրով: Խանութները փակվել են, իսկ խուճապահար բնակիչները փորձում են կանգնել այն առարկաների վրա, որոնք ջրից ավելի բարձր են:


ՄԱԿ-ը հաշվարկում է, որ թե ինչ կարգի օգնության կարիք կունենա Տանզանիայի կառավարությունը՝ ճգնաժամը հաղթահարելու համար:Փրկարարները մարդկանց տարհանում են այն վայրերից, որտեղ ջրհեղեղի հավանականություն կա:


http://hetq.am/arm/news/8414/tanzani...vy-23-zoh.html

----------


## Jarre

«Մատաղ ըլեմ» քեզ, Հայաստան ու էսօրվա համակարգը սնուցող անհատներին ու ինստիտուներին  :Bad: 

*Իմ կյանքի 16 տարիների հոգին եմ ես վաճառում. «Փարիզյան սուրճ»–ի տիրուհին հեռանում է Հայաստանից*

«Փարիզյան սուրճի» տիրուհին՝ Վալերի–Աշխեն Գործունյանը հեռանում է Հայաստանից: Ընկերությունը վաճառվում է: Օրերս այս մասին իրարամերժ լուրեր էին պտտվում լրատվամիջոցներում, որոնք ավելի ուշ հաստատվեցին։ Գործարար կինը Հայաստանից հեռանում է բիզնեսում ունեցած խնդիրների պատճառով։ Մասնավորապես, նրա ղեկավարած ընկերության նկատմամբ գոյացել են որոշակի հարկային պարտավորություններ, որոնք, թեև, նա համաձայնել է որոշակի ժամանակահատվածի ընթացքում վճարել, այնուամենայնիվ, նրան այդ հնարավորությունը չի տրվել, և, իր խոսքերով, պահանջվել է վճարել «24 ժամվա ընթացքում»։ Տիկին Գործունյանը իր դժգոհությունն է հայտնում առ այն, որ ցանկացած երկրում հնարավորություն է տրվում հարկային պարտավորությունները կատարել որոշակի ժամանակացույցով, բայց այդ հնարավորություններն մեր երկրում չկան, ինչը, նորաստեղծ և փոքր տնտեսություն ունեցող մի երկրի համար, ինչպիսին Հայաստանն է, նա անթույլատրելի է համարում։ Սփյուռքահայ գործարարը պատմում է, որ հայրենիքում հանդիպած նման անհաջողությունների պատճառով այնքան է հուզվել, որ նախօրեին փորձել է այն մեղմել ալկոհոլի միջոցով։ «Ես չեմ ամաչում ասել դա, որովհետև հուզված էի։ Որովհետև երբ մարդիկ գալիս են այստեղ՝ ծանոթանալու իմ սրճարանի տարածքին, ես ստիպված ցույց եմ տալիս։ Իմ կյանքի 16 տարվա հոգին եմ վաճառում ես»։ 
Տիկին Գործունյանի հավաստմամբ՝ իր կյանքի ամենադժվար պահերին միշտ իր մայրն է օգնել և ուղղորդել իր խոսքերով և խորհուրդներով, և հիմա նա իր դստերը խորհուրդ է տվել չմտահոգվել. «Դու ֆրանսացի ես, Ֆրանսիայի պետությունը քեզ ասպետ է տվել։ Իսկ ի՞նչ է տվել քեզ Հայաստանի պետությունը։ Միայն առել է»,– ասել է նրան մայրը։ «Ես մորս խոսքերն եմ ասում։ Մորս, որ ինձ հայ է սարքել։ Հասկանո՞ւմ եք՝ ուր ենք հասել»,– իր մտահոգություններն է հայտնում նա։ Այժմ սփյուռքահայ գործարարի միակ մտահոգությունը քիչ թե շատ բարեկիրթ գնորդ գտնելն է, «որպեսզի ինչ–որ հաստավիզ կամ անթրաշ մարդիկ չղեկավարեն Աբովյան 23–ի տարածքը»։




ԱՂԲՅՈՒՐ՝* ԹԵՐԹ.ամ*

----------

einnA (25.12.2011), Freeman (29.12.2011), Moonwalker (25.12.2011), Quyr Qery (25.12.2011), Rammstein (26.12.2011), VisTolog (26.12.2011), Ապե Ջան (26.12.2011), Արէա (26.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.12.2011)

----------


## einnA

> «Դու ֆրանսացի ես, Ֆրանսիայի պետությունը քեզ ասպետ է տվել։ Իսկ ի՞նչ է տվել քեզ Հայաստանի պետությունը։ Միայն առել է»,– ասել է նրան մայրը։ «Ես մորս խոսքերն եմ ասում։ Մորս, որ ինձ հայ է սարքել։ Հասկանո՞ւմ եք՝ ուր ենք հասել»,– իր մտահոգություններն է հայտնում նա։


փափկասուն գործունյանը չդիմացավ հայրենական իրականության առերեսմանը  :Jpit: 
նման փախնողների ետևից ջուր էլ կշփեի  :Yes:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> փափկասուն գործունյանը չդիմացավ հայրենական իրականության առերեսմանը 
> նման փախնողների ետևից ջուր էլ կշփեի


Լավ էլի, Անի ջան: Մի հատ լրիվ ինտերվյուն կարդա, հետո նոր հետևություններ արա:

----------

Freeman (29.12.2011), Jarre (25.12.2011), Quyr Qery (25.12.2011), Rammstein (26.12.2011)

----------


## einnA

> Լավ էլի, Անի ջան: Մի հատ լրիվ ինտերվյուն կարդա, հետո նոր հետևություններ արա:


Հայկ, կարդացի ու լսեցի ու սեփական եզրակացությունս արեցի, ներիր, որ քոնի հետ չի համընկնում  :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (26.12.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Էս ամեն շատ ավելի վաղ ա եղել: Գիտենք Հայաստանի մի քանի օլիգարխների մասին: Սա հենց իրենց ձեռքի գործն է:
Այստեղ խնդիրը ուղղակի ֆիլմի տեսքով ա նկարագրած, բայց այս ֆրանսիացու վաճառելու դրթապատճառը հարկերը չեն, այլ այն, որ մի օլիգարխ ցանկացել 50% - ով լինել սեփականատեր, իսկ այս կինը չի համաձայնվել:  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ Հաստատ է:

----------

Ձայնալար (30.12.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայկ, կարդացի ու լսեցի ու սեփական եզրակացությունս արեցի, ներիր, որ քոնի հետ չի համընկնում


Անի ջան, էս մարդիկ ընտանիքով եկել հաստատվել են Հայաստանում, սեփական բիզնեսն են բացել, ներդրումներ են արել, նորմալ որակյալ ապրանք են արտադրել թեկուզ մի քիչ էլ թանկ, նորմալ բարձրաճաշակ օբյեկտ (ինչքան էլ որ օբյեկտ բառը էստեղ անհարիր ա) են բացել, 16 տարի ոչ մի դժգոհություն իրենց մասին չենք լսել: Ու իրենց բարոյական նկարագրով խիստ տարբերվում են մի շարք սուտի բարերար սփյուռքահայ ներդրողներից, որոնց վառ օրինակն է հանդիսանում Վահագն ու Նինա Հովնանյանները, որոնք էսքան տարվա մեջ իրենց աշխատողներին հարստահարելուց՝ նեգրի աշխատավարձ վճարելով, փողեր ուտելուց ու հարստություն դիզելուց բացի Հայաստանի համար ոչ մի լավ բան չեն արել: 

Վալերի Գործունյանն ու՞մ էր խանգարում, որ հարկայինին բերեցին խեղճի գլխին կապեցին, թող թողնեին էդ կինն հանգիստ իր գործն աներ: Փարիզյան Սուրճից Հայաստանի համար օգուտից բացի ոչ մի վնաս չկար: Փոխանակ Գործունյանի պես մարդկանց աջակցեն, որ Հայաստանում ներդրումներ անեն, բռնեցին քոքից քռթ կտրեցին: Հիմա էլ ո՞ր մի սփյուռքահայը կգա Հայաստան ներդրումներ անելու: 

Լկտի պետություն ա, լկտի անթրաշ ղեկավարությամբ:  :Bad:

----------

Jarre (26.12.2011), John (26.12.2011), Rammstein (26.12.2011), Yevuk (26.12.2011), Դեկադա (26.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.12.2011)

----------


## einnA

Հայկ ջան, մեր պետության լկտիության չափը կարծում եմ 10-ից նվազագույնը  5-ն իրենց մաշկի վրա են զգացել ու զգում են: Գործունյանների ոտքը տրորել են, իսկ Գյումրիում քանի տարի են մարդկանց էտպես տրորած պահում, հետո իբր մի քիչ ոտքերը քաշում են` իբր վերջ, բայց արի ու տես, որ նույն բանն է էլի դառնում: Իսկ ի՞նչ է անում հասարակ ժողովուրդը: Ընդունում եմ, որ շատերն անճար են ու լուռ նստում են տեղները, շատերն ուրիշ երկրներում ունեցվածք չունեն դիզած ու կոչումներ չունեն, անճար են, դրա համար էլ մնում են էս երկրում, հակառակ դեպքում շատերը գուցե էտպես վարվեին:

Ինձ էս պատմության մեջ գիտե՞ս ինչն է բարկացնում` ոչ թե էն, թե պետությունը ոնց էս մարդկանց "գլխին սարքեց", այլ էն, թե էտ սարքածից հետո էտ նույն հայրենասեր ու բարերարը ոնց սկսեց խոսել ( պետության սարքածներին ամեն օր փնտրենք, կտեսնենք, բայց էս դեպքում լավ է, որ հնչեղություն գոնե ստացավ): 

Հայկ ջան, ես, ազնիվ խոսք, ոչ մի անջատողական մտքեր չունեմ սփյուռքահայ, ղարաբաղցի, հայաստանցի առումներով:Արդեն 4 տարի աշխատում եմ սփյուռքահայ ներդրողների հետ ու չեմ ասի շատ լավ, բայց գոնե բավական գիտեմ բիզնես դնող սփյուռքահայի մասին քիչ մը բաներ: Ու ինձ բարկացնում է էն պարագան, որ ներդնելուց առաջ ինչպիսի պայծառ մտքեր են ունենում, որոնք ներշնչվել են էս դեպքւմ գուցե Մոնթեի ազդեցությամբ (չեմ ուզում ասել էս դեպքում Մոնթեն է եղել իրանց "կրիշը", բայց ամեն դեպքում հեղինակության հովանավորությունը եղել է, հետո երբեք չհավատաս, որ դրանից առաջ իրանք պատկերացում չունեն, թե էստեղ ինչ է կատարվում կամ բիզնեսը ոնց է արվում...)

Շատ չեմ ուզում խորանալ,մանավանդ, որ խոստովանում եմ, շատ քիչ մանրամասներ գիտեմ էս պատմության իսկական եղելության մասին, ինչպես և մեզանից շատերը:
Ուզում եմ շեշտել, որ իմ "ջուր շփելու" փաստը կապված է ոտքը տրորած ու վիրավորված մարդու խոսքերին, որոնք ուղղված պետք է լինեին ոչ թե ՀԱՅՐԵՆԻՔԻՆ, այլ հայրենիքը տրորած պահող մարդկանց: Հա, գուցե ես իդեալիստ եմ էս դեպքում ու ուզում եմ, որ նման "հայրենասեր" մարդիկ մնան, պայքարեն ոչ թե մենակ իրենց բիզնեսի համար, այլ ընդհանուր շահի համար, իսկ եթե սեփականն ավելի խոսուն է էս դեպքում, մեղադրում եմ, ոչ թե էլի սեփականն առավել վեր դասելու համար (ես ինքս երևի 90%  նման ձևով վարվեի), այլ որ, իմ նկատառումներով, դա թաքցնում են իրենց վիրավորված հայրենասիրական մտքերի ու հնից եկած բարեգործական գործունեությունը շեշտելու տակ...
 ու կասե՞ս, թե ում երեսով տալու համար է դա արվում` հայրենիքի՞ն, թե ոմն մարդկանց, որ թքած ունեն...

 թե ինչի սկսեցի :բռ

----------

My World My Space (27.12.2011), Tig (27.12.2011), VisTolog (27.12.2011), Ներսես_AM (27.12.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Աֆղանացի աղջիկը մի քանի ամիս ամուսնու գերին է եղել, իսկ վերջինիս ընտանիքի անդամները ծեծել եւ տանջել են նրան:Շահար Գյուլին յոթ ամիս առաջ, երբ նոր էր լրացել նրա 14 տարին, ամուսնացրել են 30-ամյա աֆղանցու հետ: Մի քանի ամիս աղջկանից լուր չունենալուց հետո ծնողները դիմել են ոստիկանություն:Պատմությունը հանրային հնչեղություն է ստացել այն բանից հետո, երբ ոստիկաններն աղջկան հայտնաբերել են նրա ամուսնու հարազատներին պատկանող տան նկուղում: Ոստիկանության հաղորդմամբ` աղջկա եղունգները քաշել են, մազերը փնջերով պոկոտել, պոկել մսի կտորները:


ВВС-ն տեղեկացնում է, որ, դատելով տեսագրությունից, աղջկա վնասվածքները շատ լուրջ են: Նրան գտել են ծայրահեղ ուժասպառ վիճակում:


Տեսանյութում երեւում է հիվանդանոցում գտնվեղ Շահարը` հաշմանդամական սայլակի վրա: Նրան հարցնում են, թե ով է ծեծել: Նա ասում է, որ դա արել են իր ամուսինը, ինչպես նաեւ սկեսուրը, սկեսրայրը, տագրը եւ նրա կինը: Ոստիկանությունը ձերբակալել է աղջկա ամուսնու հարազատներին, բայց ամուսնուն հաջողվել է փախչել:Իշխանությունների հաղորդմամբ` նրանք տեղեկատվություն են ստացել, որ աղջկան տանջում են եւ ստիպում մարմնավաճառությամբ զբաղվել, սակայն վերջին պնդումը հերքել կամ հաստատել առայժմ հնարավոր չէ:







http://news.am/arm/news/87882.html

----------


## Jarre

:LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Թող սաղ վատ նորությունները սենց լավը լինեն։

*Կոմիտասի պողոտայի իր բնակարանում փրկարարները տատիկին հայտնաբերել են քնած վիճակում*

Դեկտեմբերի 31–ին, ժամը 05:25–ին ահազանգ է ստացվել, որ Երևանի Կոմիտասի պողոտայի թիվ 1 շենքի 88–րդ բնակարանի բնակչուհին չի արձագանքում դռան և հեռախոսի զանգերին, դուռը բացելու համար անհրաժեշտ է փրկարարների օգնությունը։ Դեպքի վայր է մեկնել հատուկ փրկարարական ջոկատի հերթապահ խումբը։ Փրկարարները բացել են բնակարանի դուռը, որտեղ հայտնաբերել են քնած վիճակում գտնվող 1926թ. ծնված Նինա Շախնազարյանին։ Այս մասին տեղեկանում ենք Արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարության կայքից։

Աղբյուր՝ *ԹԵՐԹ.ամ*

----------

anahit96 (04.01.2012), Arpine (31.12.2011), Firegirl777 (10.01.2012), Freeman (31.12.2011), Life (31.12.2011), Moonwalker (31.12.2011), Ripsim (13.01.2012), Smokie (01.01.2012), Tig (31.12.2011), Vaio (31.12.2011), Valentina (31.12.2011), VisTolog (31.12.2011), Արէա (31.12.2011), Դեկադա (31.12.2011), Ձայնալար (31.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (08.01.2012), Նարե91 (14.01.2012), Շինարար (31.12.2011)

----------


## Ripsim

:Smile: 

*Apple-ը դադարեցրել է iPhone-ի վաճառքը Չինաստանին*

Apple-ի կորպորացիան դադարեցրել է iPhone-ի վաճառքը Չինաստանի իր խանութներում, քանի որ դրանցից մեկում բախումներ են տեղի ունեցել հաճախորդների եւ վաճառողների միջեւ:

Միջադեպը տեղի է ունեցել հունվարի 13-ի առավոտյան` Պեկինի առեւտրական կենտրոնում: Խանութի դռների մոտ գիշերվանից մեծ հերթ է հավաքվել` սպասելով iPhone 4S-ի վաճառքին:

Նշված ժամին խանութը չի բացվել, իսկ մարդիկ սկսել են ձվեր նետել խանութի վրա: Ծեծկռտուք է սկսել գնորդների եւ ոստիկանության միջեւ, հաղորդում է  BBC-ի ռուսական ծառայությունը:

Apple-ում պարզաբանում են, որ պեկինյան խանութի աշխատակիցները դռները չեն բացել խանութի աշխատակիցների առաջ հենց նրանց շահերից ելնելով. մարդիկ չափազանց շատ են, եւ կար ճնշման վտանգ:

«Նրանք կոտրել են իրենց վաճառողների սիրտը»,-մեկնաբանել է ընկերության գնորդներից մեկը:

աղբյուր

----------

Freeman (17.01.2012), VisTolog (13.01.2012)

----------


## E-la Via

Հապա մի նայեք, թե ինչ են պատրաստվում կառուցել Երևանում:
Չգիտեմ կկառուցվի, թե ոչ, չգիտեմ, որքանով է Երևանի ճարտարապետության հետ համահունչ, բայց  անխոս հրաշք պրոյեկտ  է:
Ահա այն:

----------

einnA (14.01.2012), Jarre (15.01.2012), Lianik (14.01.2012), Smokie (17.01.2012), Tig (14.01.2012), Արէա (14.01.2012), Նաիրուհի (14.01.2012), Նարե91 (14.01.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Հապա մի նայեք, թե ինչ են պատրաստվում կառուցել Երևանում:
> Չգիտեմ կկառուցվի, թե ոչ, չգիտեմ, որքանով է Երևանի ճարտարապետության հետ համահունչ, բայց  անխոս հրաշք պրոյեկտ  է:
> Ահա այն:



Եթե լինի էլ, մինչև կառուցվի վերջացվի արդեն մեր թոռներին պետքա բերենք: :LOL:

----------


## E-la Via

> Եթե լինի էլ, մինչև կառուցվի վերջացվի արդեն մեր թոռներին պետքա բերենք:


Տո ես դրանից էլ գոհ կլինեմ Վիստ ջան: Թող լինի ու թող մեր թոռների համար լինի  :Wink: : Ախր շատ լավն ա, է  :Love: :

----------

Ameli (14.01.2012), Jarre (15.01.2012), Tig (14.01.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

:Shok: 
ԵՃՇՊՀ-ի ու ՀՊՃՀ-ի միջեւ պատը քանդեցին:




Ո՜նց են մտածում կրթության մասին, է՜:

----------

Արէա (17.01.2012)

----------


## Ripsim

*«Առավոտ». Վարչապետը բարկացել է եւ խոստացել սենսացիոն հայտարարություն անել*

Թերթը գրում է, որ իր տեղեկություններով` վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանին բավականին բարկացրել է այն, որ իրեն բավականին խեղաթյուրված են ներկայացրել Քաջարան գյուղի հետ կապված խնդիրը: «Վարչապետը որոշել է, այսպես ասած, առաջին ձեռքից տեղեկատվություն ստանալ: Ասում են` որոշ բնապահպանների հետ զրույցից հետո վարչապետը ձեռքը խփել է սեղանին` հասկանալով, թե տեղական չինովնիկները եւ կառավարության պատկան ոլորտի չինովնիկները իրականությունից ինչքան հեռու պատկեր են իրենց ներկայացրել: Այս ամենից հետո վարչապետը մի լավ բարկացել է բոլորի վրա եւ խոստացել, որ Քաջարանի խնդրի հարցում առաջիկայում սենսացիոն հայտարարություն կանի»,- գրում է «Առավոտ»-ը:


աղբյուր

----------


## Ձայնալար

> *«Առավոտ». Վարչապետը բարկացել է եւ խոստացել սենսացիոն հայտարարություն անել*
> 
> Թերթը գրում է, որ իր տեղեկություններով` վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանին բավականին բարկացրել է այն, որ իրեն բավականին խեղաթյուրված են ներկայացրել Քաջարան գյուղի հետ կապված խնդիրը: «Վարչապետը որոշել է, այսպես ասած, առաջին ձեռքից տեղեկատվություն ստանալ: Ասում են` որոշ բնապահպանների հետ զրույցից հետո վարչապետը ձեռքը խփել է սեղանին` հասկանալով, թե տեղական չինովնիկները եւ կառավարության պատկան ոլորտի չինովնիկները իրականությունից ինչքան հեռու պատկեր են իրենց ներկայացրել: Այս ամենից հետո վարչապետը մի լավ բարկացել է բոլորի վրա եւ խոստացել, որ Քաջարանի խնդրի հարցում առաջիկայում սենսացիոն հայտարարություն կանի»,- գրում է «Առավոտ»-ը:
> 
> 
> աղբյուր


Եվ շատ ցավեցուց զձեռքն փափուկ վարչապետի… Ջղայնացել ա չեմի չէ

----------

Ներսես_AM (17.01.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ԵՃՇՊՀ-ի ու ՀՊՃՀ-ի միջեւ պատը քանդեցին:
> 
> Ո՜նց են մտածում կրթության մասին, է՜:


Չեմ հասկանում ԲՈՒՀ-երը միացվել են, թե՞ ուղղակի պատն ա քանդվել:

----------


## Rammstein

> Չեմ հասկանում ԲՈՒՀ-երը միացվել են, թե՞ ուղղակի պատն ա քանդվել:


Ընդամենը պատն ա քանդվել:
Թե էդ «Բեռլինյան պատ» անունը որտեղից հորինեցին, չհասկացա: Մինչեւ հիմա չեմ լսել, որ էդ պատին տենց ասեն:

----------

John (18.01.2012), Աթեիստ (17.01.2012), Ձայնալար (17.01.2012)

----------


## Նուշություն

Մի քիչ դժվար ա հավատալը, բայց փաստ ա....Մարգարյա'ն, respect  :Smile: 
http://emedia.am/arm/article/10556/%...20%D5%A5%D5%B6

----------


## Tig

«Ընձի սպառնացել են, օր եթե շարունակեմ բողոքել, մեծ տղուս կսպանեն»

Գլխավոր դատախազությունն արձագանքել է «Հետքի» հոդվածներին

----------

John (18.01.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

*Սա ինչ որ մեկը կարդացել է՞ր

Արմավիրում խանդոտ տղամարդը սեռաակտիվացման դեղով սատկացրել է կապիկին*

*Գրիշա Բալասանյան*


15:30, 21 հունվարի, 2012
Արմավիրի կենդանաբուսաբանական այգին ամեն տարի՝ ապրիլի 1-ին, նշում էր այգու ամենասիրված կապիկի՝ Ջիմբոյի ծննդյան օրը: 2011թ. ապրիլի 1-ին ևս մեծ շուքով նշել են Ջիմբոյի ծնունդը և նրա պատվին տոնական տորթ թխել, սակայն հաջորդ օրը կապիկին հայտնաբերել են սատկած:

Ջիմբոյի ծննդյան օրը գազանանոց էր այցելել 3 ընտանիք: Ինչպես «Հետքին» պատմեց այգու տնօրեն Արմեն Թադևոսյանը, Ջիմբոն «ակտիվ տղամարդ» է եղել: Նրա ծննդյան օրը այցելուներից մի խանդոտ տղամարդ կենդանուն տվել է մեծ քանակությամբ սեռաակտիվացման դեղամիջոց, քանի որ կապիկը սիրահարված է եղել այդ տղամարդու կնոջը: Հենց այդ դեղն էլ Ջիմբոյի սատկելու պատճառ է եղել:

«Կարող եմ ասել, որ տղամարդու ու կնոջ կռվի պատճառ է եղել, և դեղը տվել է տղամարդը, որն իր կնոջ հետ եկել էր: Բոլորը սիրում էին Ջիմբոյին: Նա շատ էր սիրում գեղեցիկ աղջիկներին: Եղել են դեպքեր, երբ 15-20 աղջիկներ են եկել գազանանոց, նրանցից ընտրել է մեկին և սիրահարվել է: Ինչքան էլ մյուսները Ջիմբոյին տային իր սիրած ուտելիքները, նրանց ուշադրություն չէր դարձնում և զբաղվում էր իր «ընտրյալ» աղջկանով»,- պատմում է Արմեն Թադևոսյանը:

Ջիմբոն ամսվա ընթացքում սիրահարվել է առնվազն մեկ անգամ: Նա անհանգիստ շարժումներ է արել, երբ «սիրած» աղջիկն անհետացել է տեսադաշտից: «Բարձրանում էր վանդակի վերևի մասը, որպեսզի գտնի նրան: Աստված չաներ, ինչ-որ մի տղա փաթաթվեր այդ աղջկան, ամբողջ վանդակը քիչ էր մնում շուռ տար. այնպես էր ցնցում, ուժեղ ձայներ էր հանում, որ տղան բաց թողեր աղջկան»,- ավելացնում է այգու տնօրենը:

Արմեն Թադևոսյանի խոսքերով՝ եթե տարիներ անց իր սիրած աղջիկը նորից գազանանոց էր գալիս, Ջիմբոն նրան անմիջապես ճանաչում էր և նորից սկսում աղջկան իր ուշադրության կենտրոնում պահել:

Ջիմբոյին թաղել են հենց իր ճաղավանդակի հարևանությամբ: Իսկական թաղում են կազմակերպել, իսկ այս տարի կանգնեցվելու է նաև կապիկի արձանը:
Արմավիրի կենդանաբուսաբանական այգուն «Հետքը» մի քանի անգամ անդրադարձել է: Այստեղ կենդանիների ճաղավանդակների հարցը շատ լուրջ է, քանի որ մեծ վանդակներ պատրաստելու նյութերը շատ թանկ են, և կենդանիներին ստիպված տեղավորում են փոքր վանդակներում: Մեկ ճաղավանդակ կառուցելու համար կարող է պահանջվել 5-ից ավելի տարի:

Կենդանիների խնամքով զբաղվում է բացառապես Թադևոսյանների ընտանիքը՝ հայրը, մայրը, տղան և աղջիկը: Յուրաքանչյուրն ունի իր կենդանին, որին խնամում է:
«Լույսը բացվում է, սկսում ենք աշխատել կենդանիների հետ մինչև ուշ երեկո: Տարածքը 8 հա է, որտեղ կան քիչ հանդիպող ծառատեսակներ: Ջրի խնդիր ունենք: 

Բետոնապատեցին իմ հողամաս եկող առանձին խողովակը և ջուրը տվեցին գյուղացիների հետ: Բայց մայր առվով միշտ չէ, որ ջուր է հոսում. մինչև տարածքը ջրում ենք, հոգիներս դուրս է գալիս, քանի որ նույն ջուրն օգտագործում են նաև գյուղացիները»,- ասում է Արմեն Թադևոսյանը:

Այգու տնօրենի խոսքերով՝ պետական ոչ մի աջակցություն չի ստանում: Միայն Արմավիրի քաղաքապետարանն է, որ տարեկան 300-800 հազար դրամ է տրամադրում, ինչն էլ ծախսվում է կենդանիների կերի վրա: Իսկ շաբաթը երկու օր Մարշալ Բաղրամյանի զորամասից այգու համար բերում են սննդի մնացորդներ:

Տնօրենի ասելով՝ վերջերս է իմացել, որ գազանանոցի ճակատագրով մտահոգ մարդիկ դիմել են բնապահպանության նախարարություն, որպեսզի աջակցություն ստանան, սակայն նախարարությունից պատասխանել են, թե կենդանաբուսաբանական այգին մասնավոր սեփականություն է և աջակցություն կարող է ստանալ միայն քաղաքապետարանից ու մարզպետարանից:

60 տեսակի կենդանի ունեցող գազանանոցը ամեն տարի բնություն է բաց թողնում կենդանիների, որպեսզի նրանք չվերանան: Օրինակ՝ եկող գարնանը 8 կրեա են բաց թողելու:


«Մարդիկ չպետք է այդ կրեաներին բռնեն, տանեն եփեն ուտեն կամ սատկացնեն: Այլ պետք է ձեռք չտան, որովհետև բնության մեջ արդեն շատ քիչ են հանդիպում»,- հավելում է Ա.Թադևոսյանը:

Գազանանոցի մուտքը վճարովի է, սակայն ոչ բոլորի համար. վճարում է նա, ով հնարավորություն ունի: Սկզբում տոմսն արժեցել է 30 դրամ, բայց մի քանի ամիս է՝ 150 դրամ է:

Տնօրենը թանկացման պատճառն այսպես բացատրեց. «Մի 25.000 դոլարանոց «Ջիպով», տարիքով մի մարդ եկավ թոռնիկի հետ և ուզում էր ներս մտնել: Դե, եթե հնարավորություն ուներ, պիտի գոնե 100 դրամ վճարեր, բայց ինքն ասաց, թե 11 տարեկան երեխուց չի կարելի գումար վերցնել: Ես էլ ասացի, որ ավելի լավ է գնաք անվճար նայեք, քանի որ հնարավորություն չունեք: Իհարկե, բարկացա, և հաջորդ օրվանից գինը սահմանեցինք 150 դրամ»:

Աղբյուրը՝ http://hetq.am/arm/articles/9501/arm...alog_multiline

----------

boooooooom (27.01.2012), E-la Via (27.01.2012), Freeman (27.01.2012), murmushka (27.01.2012), VisTolog (27.01.2012), yerevanci (27.01.2012), Նաիրուհի (05.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (28.01.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Է՜հ, *աշխարհ-աշխարհ:* :Jpit: 




> *Հյուսիսային Դաքոթա նահանգում անգլերենի ուսուցչուհին իր աշակերտներին ստիպել է իր հետ սեքսով զբաղվել:
> *
> 
> Ջենիֆեր Շուլցն իր երկու աշակերտներին Blue UV է խմեցրել, որից հետո անչափահաս տղաներին տարել է իր ննջասենյակ: Ուսուցչուհին սկսել է տղաներից մեկի հետ սեքսով զբաղվել, քանի դեռ երկրորդը պարզապես դիտորդի կարգավիճակում մնացել է մահճակալի մեջ: Շուլցն այնուհետև դիմել է «դիտորդին»` նրանից ևս պահանջելով «գոհացնել» իրեն: Վերջինս դիմադրել է ու մի կերպ խույս տվել ուսուցչուհու հետ սեռական կապից:Ուսուցչուհուն հեռացրել են աշխատանքից: Բացի այդ նրա դեմ մեղադրանք են ներկայացրել անչափահասների այլասերման համար:

----------

Freeman (02.02.2012), John (02.02.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

*Կալանավորվել է «Հայկական Ժամանակ»-ի լրագրող Հայկ Գեւորգյանը*

03.02.12
Լուսանկարը Հասմիկ Սմբատյանի


Այսօր առավոտյան կալանավորվել է «Հայկական Ժամանակ»-ի թողարկման պատասխանատու Հայկ Գեւորգյանը: Նրան նախ տեղափոխել են Ոստիկանության Կենտրոնականի բաժին, իսկ հետո՝ Նուբարաշեն քրեակատարողական հիմնարկ: Ըստ դեռեւս չհաստատված տեղեկությունների լրագրողը կասկածվում է ինչ-որ ավտովթարին մասնակից լինելու համար:

Հայկ Գեւորգյանի փաստաբան Վահե Գրիգորյանը Ոստիկանությունում չի կարողացել պարզել, թե հատկապե ինչի համար է կալանավորվել լրագրողը: Փաստաբանը կարողացել է տեսնել Հայկին եւ համոզվել, որ նրա հետ ամեն ինչ կարգին է: 

Փաստաբանը պարզել է, որ Հայկ Գեւորգյանը հետախուզման մեջ է հունվարի 23-ից: Լրագրողը ոստիկանությունից չի թաքնվել եւ տեղյակ էլ չի եղել, որ ինքը հետախուզվում է: Հայկն ամեն օր աշխատանքի է գնացել ու անգամ, ասենք, կառավարության շենք է մտել եւ դուրս եկել: Թե ինչու է նա հատկապես այսօր կալանավորվել, պարզ չէ: 

«Հայկական Ժամանակի» խմբագիր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը հնարավոր է համարում, որ Հայկի կալանավորումը կարող է կապված լինել նրա մասնագիտական գործունեության, մասնավորապես, Ոստիկանապետ Վլադիմիր Գասպարյանի մասին հրապարակումների հետ:



Աղբյուրը՝ http://media.am/hayk-gevorgyan-arrested

----------

Freeman (03.02.2012), VisTolog (03.02.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> *Մահացել է փոփ աստղ Ուիթնի Հյուսթոնը*
> 
> Ուիթնի Հյուսթոնը՝ փոփ երաժշտության թագուհին, որն իր իր ձայնը կորցրել էր թմրամիջոցների օգտագործման պատճառով, մահացել է շաբաթ օրը: Նա 48 տարեկան էր:
> Associated press-ի փոխանցմամբ՝ Բևերլի Հիլզի ոստիկանությունը լրագրողներին հաղորդել է, որ երգչուհին մահացել է Beverly Hilton հյուրանոցի իր սենյակում:
> Ոստիկանապետ Մարք Ռոզենն ասել է, որ հանցագործության ոչ մի նշան դեռևս չի հայտնաբերվել: Հյուսթոնի՝ մամուլի հետ կապված հարցերի պատասխանատու Քրիսթեն Ֆոսթերը հայտնել է, որ երգչուհու մահվան պատճառը դեռևս հայտնի չէ:
> Ոստիկանությունը շաբաթ օրը հյուրանոցի անվտանգությունից հեռախոսազանգ է ստացել երգչուհու մահվան մասին: Բժիշկները, որոնք արդեն հյուրանոցում էին, փորձել են օգնություն ցուցաբերել, բայց` ապարդյուն:
> Հյուսթոնը մահացել է Գրեմմի մրցանակաբաշխության նախօրեին, որն, անշուշտ, իր ողբերգական ազդեցությունը կունենա այսօր կայանալիք միջոցառման վրա:
> Ուիթնի Հյուսթոնը ծնվել է 1963թ. Նյու-Ջերսի նահանգում: Մանուկ հասակում երգում է եկեղեցու երգչախմբում, երիտասարդ տարիներին բավականին խոստումնալից ֆոտոմոդել էր: Մասնակցում է նաև տարբեր երաժշտական նախագծերին, նկարահանվում է գովազդներում, և որպես դերասանուհի աշխատում է հեռուստաշոուներում:
> Հյուսթոնը միառժամանակ ուսումնասիրում է պարեր և դերասանական վարպետություն:
> ...





*Աղբյուր*

----------

Arpine (12.02.2012), E-la Via (12.02.2012), Firegirl777 (13.02.2012), Smokie (12.02.2012), VisTolog (12.02.2012)

----------


## Arpine

> Մահացել է փոփ աստղ Ուիթնի Հյուսթոնը


Հավատս չի գալիս :Sad: 

Հավանաբար թմրանյութերն են պատճառը.

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


> According to the rumors, Houston had died of a drug overdose.


http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/...=102477&page=1

----------


## VisTolog

Հետո էլ ասում են հայ _հքերները_ պասիվ են: :Jpit: 

*Հայ հաքերները կոտրել են շուրջ 20 ադրբեջանական կայք*


Հունգարիայում ադրբեջանցի նախկին սպա Ռամիլ Սաֆարովի կողմից հայ սպա Գուրգեն Մարգարյանի սպանության 8-ամյակի կապակցությամբ փետրվարի 19-ին հայ հաքերները կոտրել են ադրբեջանական շուրջ 20 կայք: Այդ մասին Panorama.am-ին փոխանցեց տեղեկատվական անվտանգության փորձագետ Սամվել Մարտիրոսյանը:


Հայերի կողմից հարձակման ենթարկված կայքէջերը հիմնականում լրատվական-տեղեկատվական կայքէջեր են:


Հիշեցնենք, որ 2004 թվականի փետրվարի 19-ին Բուդապեշտում ադրբեջանցի սպա Ռամիլ Սաֆարովը կացնահարեց Հայաստանի ԶՈՒ սպա Գուրգեն Մարգարյանին քնած ժամանակ: Երկու սպաները Հունգարիայի մայրաքաղաքում մասնակցում էին անգլերեն լեզվի դասընթացներին ՆԱՏՕ-ի ծրագրի շրջանակներում: Հունգարիայի դատարանը դատապարտեց Ռամիլ Սաֆարովին ցմահ բանտարկության առանց ներման իրավունքի առաջին 30 տարիներին:

----------

Bruno (20.02.2012), E-la Via (21.02.2012), Moonwalker (20.02.2012), Ripsim (20.02.2012), Tig (20.02.2012), Varzor (21.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

*Մաշտոցի այգու շինարարության գործը հասավ դատարան*


«Ժառանգության» խմբակցության պատգամավորներն ու Մաշտոցի պողոտայի մի քանի բնակիչներ քիչ առաջ 10 էջից կազմված հայցադիմում են ներկայացրել վարչական դատարան: Ինչպես Panorama.am-ի հետ զրույցում հայտնեց խմբակցության պատգամավոր Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը, իրենք պահանջում են անվավեր ճանաչել քաղաքապետի որոշումները, որոնց հիման վրա տեղի է ունենում Մաշտոցի այգում իրականացվող կառուցապատումը:


«Միաժամանակ միջնորդել ենք հայցի ապահովման միջոց կիրառել` արգելել պատասխանողին, այսինքն Երևանի քաղաքապետարանին և երրորդ անձանց` զբոսայգու տարածքում` Մաշտոցի պողոտա 22/21, իրականացնել որևէ շինարարական աշխատանք»,-ասաց նա:


Փոստանջյանը համոզված է, որ շինարարությունը ընթանում է օրենքի աղաղակող խախտումներով, իսկ իրավական հիմքերի մի մասն էլ իրենց ընդհանրապես չի ներկայացվել: «Շատ ցավալի է, որ այս խախտումները տեսնելով, իրավապահ մարմիններն իրենք չկանխեցին այդ ապօրինի շինարարությունը»,-ասաց նա: 


Նշենք, որ այսօր գիշերվա ընթացքում, երբ բնապահպան ակտիվիստները այգու տարածքում չեն եղել, կառուցվող տաղավարներում ապակիներ են ամրացվել: Այսօր առավոտյան այգի այցելողներին դիմավորել են շինհրապարակը հսկող ոստիկաններն ու դրանք շրջապատող երկաթե ցանկապատները: 
Մամուլի միջոցներից մեկն այսօր հրապարակել էր, թե այգում ընթացքող շինարարության հետևում կանգնած են նախկին քաղաքապետ, ՀՀԿ-ական Գագիկ Բեգլարյանի եղբայրը, առողջապահության նախարար, ԲՀԿ-ական Հարություն Քուշկյանը, ԴԱՀԿ ղեկավար Միհրան Պողոսյանն ու տրանսպորտի և կապի նախկին նախարար Էդուարդ Մադաթյանը: « «Անշուշտ, տարածքների վարձակալները փաստաթղթերում հիշատակված անձինք չեն, և եթե վաղը հերքման տեքստեր տարածեն, խորհուրդ կտանք չզարմանալ»,- գրել էր «Հրապարակ» թերթը:


Աղբյուր` Panorama.am

----------

Chuk (21.02.2012), E-la Via (21.02.2012), Moonwalker (21.02.2012), Nare-M (21.02.2012), Rammstein (29.02.2012), Smokie (21.02.2012), Tig (21.02.2012), Varzor (21.02.2012), Արէա (21.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (21.02.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

*«Հրապարակ» թերթը հաղթեց*



Երևանի Կենտրոն և Նորք-Մարաշ վարչական շրջանների ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանը այսօր՝ մարտի 7-ին, մերժեց փաստաբան Արթուր Գրիգորյանի հայցն ընդդեմ «Հրապարակ» օրաթերթի՝ անհիմն լինելու պատճառով:*Հիշեցնենք*, որ փաստաբան Արթուր Գրիգորյանը վիրավորվել էր «Հրապարակ» օրաթերթի էլեկտրոնային կայքում՝ hraparak.am-ում, դեռևս օգոստոսին տեղադրված «Քաղաքացիներն անբարեխիղճ փաստաբանների զո՞հ» հոդվածի տակ ընթերցողների թողած կարծիքներից: Փաստաբանն օրաթերթից 18 միլիոն դրամ էր պահանջում իր պատիվն ու արժանապատվությունը վիրավորելու համար: Ըստ հայցի՝ ընթերցողների մեկնաբանություններից յուրաքանչյուրը պարունակում է զրպարտություն և վիրավորանք։





Արթուր Գրիգորյանը հրաժարվեց որևէ մեկնաբանություն տալ www.hra.am –ին՝ հայտնելով միայն, որ պարտադիր բողոքարկելու է դատարանի որոշումը Վերաքննիչ դատարանում:

«Սա բոլոր լրատվամիջոցների հաղթանակն է, քանի որ այս որոշումից հետո մենք կարող ենք հանգիստ լրագրությամբ զբաղվել»,- համոզված է «Հրապարակ» օրաթերթի խմբագիր Արմինե Օհանյանը:



Օհանյանը, շնորհակալություն հայտնելով դատարանին անաչառության համար, նշեց, որ մինչև այսօր իրենց թերթի դեմ հարուցված դատական գործերի մեջ սա առաջին կայուն հաղթանակն է:

Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.hra.am/hy/events/2012/03/07/hraparak

----------

Nadine (08.03.2012), Varzor (07.03.2012), VisTolog (08.03.2012), Աթեիստ (07.03.2012)

----------


## voter

Սեքս ծառայություններ առաջարկող հայկական կայքի հեղինակի վրա գործ են բացել։
Հայաստանի ոստիկանության կազմակերպված հանցավորության դեմ պայքարի գլխավոր վարչությունը հայտնաբերել է համացանցում օրերս հայտնված սեքս ծառայությունների հայկական նոր կայքի հեղինակին:
http://news.am/arm/news/98225.html
Հավանաբար շուտով նրան կգամեն անարգանքի սյունին հայկական հոգեբանության լավագույն սկզբունքներով, ինչը իրական պատճառը թաքցենլու համար կարվի....

Միամիտ մարդ - արա դու էս ում բիզնսին ես խփում, սկզբից պիտի պարզել ով ա ինչա անում ընդե, դա նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ հատուկ ծառայությունները չեն կարողացել գլուխ հանել, շատը պարզել են, որ գլխավոր դատախազությունը լրիվ դրա մեջ յուղված ա.... 

Հաստատ միամիտ սփյուռքհայ կլինի ստեղծողը....

----------

keyboard (22.03.2012), VisTolog (23.03.2012), Արէա (23.03.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Սեքս ծառայություններ առաջարկող հայկական կայքի հեղինակի վրա գործ են բացել։
> Հայաստանի ոստիկանության կազմակերպված հանցավորության դեմ պայքարի գլխավոր վարչությունը հայտնաբերել է համացանցում օրերս հայտնված սեքս ծառայությունների հայկական նոր կայքի հեղինակին:
> http://news.am/arm/news/98225.html
> Հավանաբար շուտով նրան կգամեն անարգանքի սյունին հայկական հոգեբանության լավագույն սկզբունքներով, ինչը իրական պատճառը թաքցենլու համար կարվի....
> 
> Միամիտ մարդ - արա դու էս ում բիզնսին ես խփում, սկզբից պիտի պարզել ով ա ինչա անում ընդե, դա նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ հատուկ ծառայությունները չեն կարողացել գլուխ հանել, շատը պարզել են, որ գլխավոր դատախազությունը լրիվ դրա մեջ յուղված ա.... 
> 
> Հաստատ միամիտ սփյուռքհայ կլինի ստեղծողը....


Վերջն ա, սաղ սոցիալական կայքերը թաքուն ու էլիտար տեղերա նման ծառայություններ առաջարկելու համար, էս մարդը, որ օրինականա արել բռնել խզարել են:
Ես էլ ուզում էի սեքս-շոփ բացեմ, բայց աչքիս թռնեմ Հայաստանից  :LOL:

----------

dvgray (23.03.2012), Աթեիստ (23.03.2012), Արէա (23.03.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ոչինչ, մերոնց մոտ ընդունված ա ռուսների տուտուզ մտնելը (ամառային ժամերին չանցնելը վառ օրինակ)։ 
Հեսա կտեսնեն, որ ռուսաստանում դա լավ էլ տարածված ա, ստեղ էլ կթույլատրեն, կամ ավելի շուտ էդ բիզնեսը (վեբ ռասկրուտկա) կվերցնեն իրանց ձեռը։

----------

keyboard (22.03.2012)

----------


## Aperna

> Սեքս ծառայություններ առաջարկող հայկական կայքի հեղինակի վրա գործ են բացել։
> Հայաստանի ոստիկանության կազմակերպված հանցավորության դեմ պայքարի գլխավոր վարչությունը հայտնաբերել է համացանցում օրերս հայտնված սեքս ծառայությունների հայկական նոր կայքի հեղինակին:
> http://news.am/arm/news/98225.html
> Հավանաբար շուտով նրան կգամեն անարգանքի սյունին հայկական հոգեբանության լավագույն սկզբունքներով, ինչը իրական պատճառը թաքցենլու համար կարվի....
> 
> Միամիտ մարդ - արա դու էս ում բիզնսին ես խփում, սկզբից պիտի պարզել ով ա ինչա անում ընդե, դա նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ հատուկ ծառայությունները չեն կարողացել գլուխ հանել, շատը պարզել են, որ գլխավոր դատախազությունը լրիվ դրա մեջ յուղված ա.... 
> 
> Հաստատ միամիտ սփյուռքհայ կլինի ստեղծողը....


Արդեն փակել են ետ տղու սայթը երկու օր աբրեց :Smile: 
http://aysor.info/am/news/6838

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ամենաանհավանական մահերը շարքից...

Յորքշիրցի այս կինը մահացել էր, երբ երկնքից վրան էր ընկել մեզի սառած ձող: Երկնքում գտնվող ինքնաթիռներից մեկը պրոբլեմ էր ունեցել զուգարանի հետ, որտեղից ծորացած մեզը սառել էր, ընկել գետնին ու արդյունքում սպանել այս դժբախտ կնոջը:

----------

Chilly (13.04.2012), impression (13.04.2012), Moonwalker (13.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (10.05.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

Եսիմ  :Unsure: 





*Հոգեբանները Աստծո հանդեպ հավատը հակադրել են վերլուծական մտածողությանը*


Բրիտանական Կոլումբիայի համալսարանի հոգեբանները պարզել են, որ վերլուծական մտածողությունը նվազեցնում է Աստծո հանդեպ հավատը: Հոդվածը հրապարակվել է Science ամսագրում:

Տեսություններից մեկի համաձայն` մտածողության գործընթացը իրենից ներկայացնում է բացառապես տարբեր «ռեժիմների»` այսպես կոչված, ինտուիտիվ ու վերլուծական փոխազդեցություն: Առաջինն աչքի է ընկնում զգալի արագությամբ, օրինակ` նայելով զրուցակցի դեմքին` մարդն ունակ է արագորեն ու առանց հավելյալ ջանքերի հասկանալ, որ նա զայրանում է: Երկրորդը պահանջում է ավելի շատ ժամանակ, սակայն տալիս է արդյունքներ` հիմնված տրամաբանության ու եզրակացությունների հաջորդականության վրա:

Ենթադրվում է, որ մտածողության ընթացքում այս երկու տիպերը փոխազդեցության մեջ են գտնվում, սակայն երբեմն խանգարում են միմյանց:

2011թ. սեպտեմբերին Journal of Experimental Psychology ամսագրում տպագրվել էր հոդված, համաձայն որի` որքան մարդը հիմնվում է ինտուիտիվ մտածողության վրա, այնքան նա կրոնասեր է:

Science-ում հրապարակված հոդվածում գիտնականները ստուգել էին հենց այդ հիպոթեզը: Այդ նպատակով նրանք փնտրել են կամավորների, նրանց պատահականության սկզբունքով բաժանել երկու խմբի: Խմբերից մեկին ցույց էին տվել նկարներ ու առաջարկել լուծել խնդիրներ, որոնք ակտիվացնում են վերլուծական մտածողությունը, իսկ երկրորդ խմբին ցուցադրել էին այնպիսի նկարներ, որոնք ակտիվացնում են ինտուիտիվ մտածողությունը: Այնուհետև նրանք պատասխանել են մի շարք հարցերի, որոնց նպատակն էր պարզել նրանց կրոնասիրության աստիճանը:

Համեմատելով հետազոտությունների արդյունքները` հոգեբանները պարզել են, որ ռացիոնալ մտածողությունը իսկապես նվազեցնում է այդ աստիճանը:






Նորությունը թխել են *Lenta.ru*-ից (դաժե նկարն են ալարել փոխել), իսկ Lenta.ru-ն վերցրել ա *էստեղից*, որտեղ խոսվում ա *էս* հետազոտության արդյունքների մասին մասին (Science-ի պաշտոնական կայքէջն ա: Ի դեպ, հետազոտողներից մեկը *լիբանանահայ ա*):

----------

Ambrosine (22.06.2012), Arpine (29.04.2012), Freeman (29.04.2012), VisTolog (29.04.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Եսիմ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Հոգեբանները Աստծո հանդեպ հավատը հակադրել են վերլուծական մտածողությանը*


Էլի Բրիտանացի գիտկնականները  :Jpit:  եսիմ, հնարավոր ա, նայած ինչ ուղղությամբ մտածես, ինձ թվում ա որ ռացիոնալ մտածողությունը բերում ա կամ էպիկուրականության ու սկեպտիցիզմի խառնուրդի, կամ ագնոստիցիզմի , կամ նիհիլիզմի, ու էս երեքից ամենաշատը հենց ագնոստիցիզմի, չնայած էս իզմ-երն իրարից անջատելը որոշ տեղերում դժվար ա դառնում

----------

Ambrosine (22.06.2012), Arpine (29.04.2012), Skeptic (29.04.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

> Էլի Բրիտանացի գիտկնականները


Հա, բայց ռուսական բրիտանացի գիտնականներ չեն:  :Jpit: 




> եսիմ, հնարավոր ա, նայած ինչ ուղղությամբ մտածես, ինձ թվում ա որ ռացիոնալ մտածողությունը բերում ա կամ էպիկուրականության ու սկեպտիցիզմի խառնուրդի, կամ ագնոստիցիզմի , կամ նիհիլիզմի, ու էս երեքից ամենաշատը հենց ագնոստիցիզմի, չնայած էս իզմ-երն իրարից անջատելը որոշ տեղերում դժվար ա դառնում


Կա տենց բան, բայց նայած մարդ:

----------

Freeman (29.04.2012)

----------


## Arpine

> Եսիմ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Հոգեբանները Աստծո հանդեպ հավատը հակադրել են վերլուծական մտածողությանը*
> 
> 
> ...


Այո, ինչ-որ տեղ պարզ բան է:Այսպես եմ մտածում.
վերլուծական մտածողությունը ոչ բոլորին է հատուկ: Դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է որ մարդը, որոշակի ընդհանուր զարգացվածություն ունենա և ելնի իր սեփական փորձից: Իր համար ճիշտ առաջ գնալու, դատողություններ անելու համար մարդը էլ ոչինչ հաշվի չի վերցնում, բացի իր սեփական փորձը, այսինքն սկսում է ազատ մտածել: Freemanի նշած ուղղությունները  նաև աթեիզմը և ոչ միայն, հենց ազատ մտածողության արդյունք են: :Smile:

----------

Skeptic (29.04.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

Իտալիայի  հյուսիսում մայիսի 20-ին, երեւանյան ժամակով ժամը 17:18 –ին 5,1 մագնիտուդով հզոր հետցնցում է գրանցվել: Ինչպես հաղորդում է Reuters-ը, փլուզվել են մի քանի շենքեր:


Հիպոկենտրոնը գտնվել է  10,6 կմ խորության վրա:  Նոր զոհերի մասին տվյալներ չկան:


Ինչպես տեղեկացրել էր NEWS.am –ը, 6,0 մագնիտուդով ստորերկրյա ցնցումները գրանցվել են մայիսի 20 -ի գիշերը: Էպիկենտրոնը գտնվել է Բոլոնիա քաղաքից  50 կմ հեռավորության վրա: Ավելի քան 50 մարդ է տուժել, մի շարք քաղաքներում շենքեր են փլուզվել: Վերջին տվյալներով` զոհվել է 7 մարդ, հարյուրավոր իտալացիներ անօթեւան են մնացել:


http://news.am/arm/news/106217.html

----------

Tig (21.05.2012)

----------


## Smokie

*Մահացել է Ռոբին Ջիբը՝**Bee Gees եղբայրներից մեկը:*


Նա 62 տարեկան էր: Վերջին ժամանակներում առողջականի հետ խնդիրներ ուներ 





Իր երկվորյակ եղբայրը՝ Մորիս Ջիբը, մահացել էր դեռ 9 տարի առաջ: :Cray: 



Երեք եղբայրներից մնացել է ավագը՝ Բարրի Ջիբը...

----------

keyboard (05.06.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

Երեւնում կայացել է «Բազմազանության շքերթ», որն ուղեկցվել է երիտասարդների բողոքներով:
«Բազմազանության շքերթը» վերածվել է համասեռամոլների դեմ երթի

----------

keyboard (05.06.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Հնդիկ կնոջը 60 տարով վտարել են գյուղից` հավաքարարի աշխատանք կատարելու համար*
18:10 • 05.06.12

Հնդկաստանի հարավ-արևելյան գյուղերից մեկի 22-ամյա բնակչուհի Պինկի Ռաջակին, համագյուղացիները 60 տարով վտարել են իրենց համայնքից` հավաքարարի աշխատանք կատարելու համար, գրում է բրիտանական The Telegraph-ը:

Պատճառն այն է, որ Ռաջակին պատկանում է ավելի բարձր կաստայի, որն ավանդաբար զբաղվում է հագուստի լվացմաբ և արդուկմամբ, և իրավունք չունի նման «կեղտոտ» աշխատանք կատարել: Սակայն կինը հաստատակամ է իր որոշման մեջ և չի պատրաստվում հրաժարվել իր աշխատանքից:

«Ոչ ոք չի կարող առանց գումարի ապրել: Կաստան իրավունք չունի ինձ պարտադրել` հրաժարվելու աշխատանքիցս»,- ասել է Ռաջակը:

Հնդկաստանում հավաքարարի և կոշիկ փայլեցնողի «կեղտոտ» աշխատանքները կատարում են միայն ամենացածր կաստայի ներկայացուցիչները` դալիթները, որոնց` ավելի բարձր կաստայի ներկայացուցիչներին արգելվում է դիպչել և նույնիսիկ նրանց շողքին կանգնել:

Ցածր կաստայի նկատմամբ  ընդգծված հակակրանքն այն աստիճանի է հասնում, որ բարձր կաստայի ներկայացուցիչները նույնիսկ հոգևորական են կանչում` իրենց տներում աղոթելու և դրանք «մաքրելու» համար, եթե որևէ դալիթ նրանց տան շեմին է կանգնում:

Ներկայում Հնդկաստանում 65 մլն դալիթ կա, որոնց նկատմամբ դրսևորվող վերաբերմունքը մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարում է համարվում:

Թերթ.am

----------

keyboard (05.06.2012), Smokie (05.06.2012), Valentina (05.06.2012), VisTolog (05.06.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

*91 տարեկանում մահացել է համաշխարհային գիտաֆանտաստիկայի լեգենդ Ռեյ Բրեդբըրին:* :Cry: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Montag gets the last laugh when he turns to Beatty's dead body and says, "You always said, don't face a problem, burn it.  Well, now I've done both. *Good-bye, Captain*.

----------

Freeman (07.06.2012), keyboard (06.06.2012), Նաիրուհի (08.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (06.06.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Էսօր «Հայազնը» երթ էր կազմակերպել դեպի նախագահական ու արտգործնախարարություն՝ հայ-ադրբեջանական սահմանին տեղի ունեցած վերջին դեպքերի հետ կապված նամակներ փոխանցելու։ բայց ասածս էդ չի։
Նախագահականի մոտից երթը նոր էր հեռացել, ես էլ նստած նյութ էի գրում դրա մասին, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ ոստիկանները բերում են մի մարդու, տարածքում մնացած մի քանի լրագրողներն էլ վազում են հետևներից։ Սենց բաներ...




> Այսօր ՀՀ նախագահի նստավայրի դիմաց ինքնահրկիզման փորձ կատարած նախկին ոստիկան Մխիթար Արումյանի արարքի հետ կապված պարզաբանումների համար կապվեցինք Ոստիկանության հասարակայնության հետ կապի և լրատվության վարչության պետի պաշտոնակատար, ոստիկանության փոխգնդապետ Աշոտ Ահարոնյանի հետ։ 
> 
> «Մխիթար Արումյանը մի քանի տարի ծառայել է ոստիկանական համակարգում՝ պետական պահպանության վարչությունում։ Նշված ծառայողը հաշվարկներ է արել, որ ինքը հավելյալ ժամեր աշխատել է, և դա հավելյալ գումար է կազմել։ Նա անցած տարվա սեպտեմբերի 16-ին զեկուցագիր է գրել՝ խնդրելով իրեն ազատել աշխատանքից։ 10 օր անց՝ սեպտեմբերի 26-ին, մեկ այլ զեկուցագիր է գրել.  «Իմ նախորդ զեկուցագիրը գրել եմ խիստ հուզված ժամանակ և փաստորեն իմ մտքերը ճիշտ չեմ շարադրել։ Խնդրում եմ ներեք նախորդ զեկուցագրիս համար»։ Մի քանի օր անց՝ նոյեմբերի 1-ին, մեկ այլ զեկուցագիր է գրել՝ այս անգամ նորից հիշատակելով առաջին զեկուցագրում դրված պահանջը, որ խնդրում է իրեն ազատել աշխատանքից և սոցիալական ծանր վիճակում է։ Մի քանի օր անց Ոստիկանության պետական պահպանության գլխավոր վարչության նոր պետ է նշանակվել, պետն անձամբ լսել է, դրամական օգնություն է տրվել, և բացի այդ հանձնարարվել է վերականգնել ծառայության մեջ, քանի որ մինչ այդ իր զեկուցագրի համաձայն ազատվել էր աշխատանքից։ Սակայն սահմանված կարգով պետք է անցներ բժշկական հետազոտություն։ Ոստիկանության բժշկական հանձնաժողովը հետազոտության արդյունքում տվել է եզրակացություն, որ նա պիտանի չէ ծառայության համար»,- ասաց Աշոտ Ահարոնյանը։
> Քանի որ Արումյանն այսօր ասաց, որ ինքը մինչ այդ լիովին առողջ է եղել, և միայն ոստիկանության հանձնաժողովն է իր մոտ խնդիրներ հայտնաբերել, Ահարոնյանին խնդրեցինք խոսել այդ առնչությամբ, ինչին ի պատասխան՝ նա ասաց. «Կարող է իրենց թաղամասի պոլիկլինիկայում է ստուգվել, իսկ սա զինվորական ոստիկանության բժշկական հանձնաժողովն է։ Դուք իրեն հարցրեք, թե ինչքան դրամական աջակցություն է ցուցաբերվել։ Էնպես չի, որ ինքն իր աշխատավարձը չի ստացել, պարզապես ավել ժամեր է մնացել ու դրա դիմաց փող է ուզում ստանալ։ 3 ծառայողական քննություն է նշանակվել նրա գործով Հատուկ քննչական ծառայությունում, նյութեր են եղել, որոնք կարճվել են»։
> Նշենք, որ Արումյանն այսօր խոսել է իրեն տրված մոտ 2 մլն. դրամի մասին՝ ասելով, որ ինքը մոտ 5-6 մլն. դրամ ուներ ստանալու։
> Ահարոնյանին հարցրինք նաև, թե Ոստիկանությունն ի՞նչ քայլեր է պատրաստվում ձեռնարկել Արումյանի այս արարքից հետո։ Ահարոնյանն ասաց. «Չեմ ուզում կանխակալ վերաբերվել, բայց ինձ թվում է իր գործողություններն ավելի շատ այլ մասնագիտության տեր մարդկանց ուշադրության կենտրոնում պետք է լինեն»։
> Հիշեցնենք, որ նախագահական նստավայրի դիմաց այսօր առավոտյան ինքնահրկիզման փորձ է արել նախկին ոստիկան Մխիթար Արումյանը: Լրագրողի հարցին ի պատասխան, թե ինչու է նման քայլի գնացել, նախկին ոստիկանը պատասխանել է, որ իրեն անհիմն պատճառներով հեռացրել են աշխատանքից, թոշակի չեն ուղարկում ու չեն վճարում արտաժամյա աշխատանքի դիմաց: Ունի 5 անչափահաս երեխա, որոնցից 1-ը հաշմանդամ է, արտաժամյա աշխատել է, որպեսզի հաշմանդամ երեխայի բուժման գումարը ապահովի: Այս խնդիրների լուծման վերաբերյալ բազմիցս դիմել է տարբեր մարմինների, բայց ոչ մի տեղից պատասխան չի ստացել ու վերջին հույսը ինքնահրկիզման միջոցով իր վրա ուշադրություն գրավելն էր:


Աղբյուր, ի դեպ՝ Արումյանի պարզաբանման տեսանյութն էլ կա, հենց էդ ժամանակ նկարած։

----------

keyboard (08.06.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության բնապահպանության նախարարության մեր աղբյուրների վկայությամբ՝ վերջերս այնտեղ իրականացված գույքի հաշվառման ու ներքին աուդիտի արդյունքում ուշագրավ փաստ է հայտնաբերվել: «Ժողովուրդ»-ի տեղեկությունների համաձայն՝ պարզվել է, որ նախարարության վարչություններից մեկից անհետացել է մի սառնարան: Որոշ ժամանակ անց աշխատակիցները պարզել են, որ սառնարանը գտնվում է ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարար Արամ Հարությունյանի ամառանոցում: «Ժողովուրդ»-ի հետ զրույցում, սակայն, բնապահպանության նախարարության աշխատակազմից հերքեցին այս լուրը` ասելով, որ նման բան տեղի չի ունեցել: Մինչդեռ մեր աղբյուրները հակառակն են հավաստում:


armlur.am
 :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (22.06.2012), VisTolog (13.06.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

Հրանտ Բագրատյանի ելույթը ԱԺ-ում. 20.06.2012


Հարգելի պատգամավորներ։
Հայաստանի հանրապետությունը կանգնած է լուրջ քաղաքական ու տնտեսական մարտահրավերների առաջ։ Երբեք մենք այսքան մոտ չենք եղել մի ջրբաժանի, երբ երկրի հետագա զարգացումը պահանջում է ճիշտ հաշվարկված քայլերի ու գործուղությունների համալիր։ Այս առումով ՀՀ կառավարության 5-ամյա գործունեուpյան ծրագիրը դժվար է գերագնահատել։ Ուրիշ որտեղ մենք պետք է ի վիճակի լինենք ծավալել այս երկրին սպասվող մարտահրավերների, դրանց հնարավոր լուծումների, տարբերակների, ձևերի ու մեթոդների մասին։ Այս առումով ներկայացված ծրագիրը չի կարող դիմանալ որևէ քննադատության։ Այնուամենայնիվ փորձենք կանգ առնել ծրագրի առավել հիմնական 10 թերությունների վրա։
1. Փաստաթուղթը մեղմ ասած դժվար է ծրագիր անվանել։ Ընդհանրապես պետք է ի վիճակի լինել տարբերել ծրագիր, պլան, ցանկությունների շարան, տեսլական, կոնցեպցիա, հետաքրքրությունների շրջանակ և այլն բառերը։ Մասնագիտորեն ասած տնտեսական ծրագիրը դա պարտադիր կարգով պետք է լինի սահմանափակ ժամանակի ու ռեսուրսների որոշակի նպատակով արած ծախս՝ որոշակի արդյունք ստանալու ակնկալիքով։ Այստեղ միայն երկար բարակ դատողություններ են այս կամ այն ոլորտներում հնարավոր ընդհանրական, ծրագրի հեղինակների կողմից այդպես չկոնկրետացված նպատակների շուրջ։ Օրինակ վերցնենք ամենակոնկրետ բաժիններից բյուջետային համակարգում առաջարկված “ծրագրային” միջոցառուները. "շարունակվելու են ծրագրային բյուջետավորման ներդրման բարեփոխումները, որոնց արդյունքում այն (անհասկանալի է ի՞նչը, ընդհանրապես ծրագրի շարադրումը հայերեն չէ) կլինի իրավական հիմքերով ապահովված գործուն համակարգ“։ Կամ “կառավարությունը շարունակելու է միջոցներ ձեռնարկել բյուջետային գործընթացների թափանցիկության և կատարման ընթացքի նկատմամբ մասնագիտական ու հանրային հսկողության աստիճանի բարձրացման համար”։ Տեսնես աշխարհում կա մեկը որ նման ընդհանուր, հանրահայտ բաներին դեմ է։ Կամ կարդում ենք. “ստեղծվելու են նպաստավոր պայմաններ հայ հոգևոր ու մշակութային ժառանգության պահպանման, ազգային արժեքների և ավանդույթների վերարտադրության, զարգացման ու հանրահռչակման համար”։ Ահա մի հետաքրքիր նմուշ ևս. սպորտային քաղաքականության նպատակներից մեկն էլ “անհատի ներդաշնակ զարգացումն է, աշխատունակության և երկարակեցության ապահովմանն ուղղված պայմանների ստեղծումը”։ Եվս մի նմուշ մրցակցության պաշտպանության համակարգ բաժնից. “իրականացնել մենաշնորհային և գերիշխող դիրք ունեցող տնտեսավարողների գործունեության նկատմամբ հսկողություն և չարաշահումների կանխարգելում՝ անպատիժ չթողնելով ոչ մի հակամրցակցային գործողություն” կամ թե “հայտնաբերել և կանխարգելել անբարեխիղճ տնտեսավարողների կողմից սպառողների շահերը վնասելու փորձերը”։ Ավելորդ չէ նշել որ այպես կոչված ծրագրում թվով 400 պարբերություն-մտքերից 270-ը այսպիսի ընդհանրական, ոչինչ չասող ֆրազաներ են։ Եթե չլինեն առանձին նախադասություններ (մի 10-15 հատ 45 էջ փաստաթղթի մեջ), ապա այս ծրագիրն առանց փոփոխությունների անհրաժեշտության կարելի կլիներ վերագրել Ֆրանսիային, Մոնղոլիային կամ էլ Սվազիլենդին։
2. Ծրագիրը չգիտես ինչու կառուցված է հետևյալ գերակայությունների վրա. տնտեսության մրցունակության բարձրացում, մարդկային կապիտալի զարգացում և ինստիտուցիոնալ կարողությունների զարգացում։ Ապշում ես. Ի՞նչու այս 3-ը։ Բա մյուսները։ Եթե կառավարությունը քաջություն ունենար վերլուծելու 2007թ հունիսի 21-ին այս նույն ԱԺ կողմից ընդունած ծրագիրը, որի կատարումը 100%-ով ձախողված է, ապա շատ հեշտությամբ կհասկանար, համենայ դեպս այսօրվա դրությամբ կան ակներևաբար ավելի կարևոր, հրատապ և խորը գերակայություններ. արտագաղթ, արտաքին պարտք, աղքատություն և այլն։ Ստորև տեսնում ենք փաստացի կատարողականի և խոստացածի տարբերությունը. 
1. Խոստացած 47-61% տնտեսական աճի փոխարեն ունենք 10.9%, այն էլ 2007թ 13.7% աճի հաշվին։ Արժե հիշել որ այս 13.7%-ն էլ տեղի է ունեցել 2007-ին հեռահաղորդակցության ոլորտում ակտիվների առուծախի հետևանքով։ Հատկանշական է, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի նախագահ աշխատելու ընթացքում (2008-2011թթ) ՀՀ տնտեսությունը նվազել է շուրջ 3 տոկոսով այն դեպքում, երբ աշխարհում տնիտեսական աճը կազմել է 7.8%։ Այս վերջին փաստը ի դերև է հանում իշխանությունների փաստարկն առ այն, թե ՀՀ տնտեսության անկումը պայմանավորված է մեզանից դուրս գտնվող արտաքին գործոններով։ Ամենևին, անկման 85%-ը մենաշնորհների վրա հիմնված օլիգարխիկ տնտեսությունն է՝ ՀՀ բարձրագույն իշխանության (նախագահ, վարչապետ) ներգրավմամբ։
2. 2007-2011 ՀՀ լքել է 157 հազ մարդ։
3. 2007-2011թթ աղքատությունը 23%-ից հասել է 36%-ի։ Բնական է, որ տնտեսության խոստացված ապակենտրոնացումը տեղի չի ունեցել. Աղքատության աճն ինքստինքյան նշանակում է հարուստների ու օլիգարխների տեսակարար կշռի էլ ավելի բարձրացում։
4. Երկրի արտաքին պարտքը հատել է 6.5 մլրդ դոլարի սահմանը, որից պետականը՝ շուրջ 4 մլրդ դոլար։ Այդ ընթացքում արտաքին պարտքը ավելի քան կկրնապատկվել է։
5. Շուրջ 270 հազ մարդ գործազուրկ է՝ չնայած պաշտոնական հաշվառման մեջ են 73 հազարը։ Բոլոր այդ տարիներին ստեղծվել ընդամենը 1800 աշխատատեղ։
Հարց է առաջանում. Կառավարությունը երբևիցե վերլուծե՞լ է այս թվերը։ Կառավարությունը գիտի որ ՀՆԱ 10% և ավել աճի դեպքում է միայն հնարավոր կասեցնել արտագաղթը։ Ավելին, այդ աճը պետք է լինի ավելացված արժեքի աճ։ Կառավարությունը գիտի արդյոք, որ Հայաստանի արտաքին պարտքն անցել է 6.5 մլրդ դոլարը և կազմում է ՀՆԱ ավելի քան 65%-ը։ Այս ցուցանիշով Հայաստանը աշխարհում վերջից 13-րդն։ Կառավարությունը գիտի, որ արտաքին պարտքի սպասարկում / ՀՆԱ ցուցանիշով (33%) աշխարհի երկրների մեջ 
վերջից 7-րդն է։ Մի՞թե չեք հասկանում, որ արդեն 2013-ի ամառ-աշուն շրջանում հնարավոր է հունական տարբերակի կրկնություն Հայաստանում։ 
Ծրագրում կառավարության ելակետային մեկնակետն այն է, որ 2008-2009թթ տնտեսական ճգնաժամով պայմնավորված անկումը վերականգնված է, ճգնաժամին հաջողությամբ դիմակայել ենք և տնտեսությունը դարձել է ավելի դիվերսիֆիկացված։ Երեք պնդումներն էլ սուտ են։ Նախ, 2008-2011թթ ՀՀ ՀՆԱ անկումը կազմել է -2.8%, իսկ աշխարհի ՀՆԱ-ն աճել է 7.2%։ Բացի այդ, 2009-ին ՀՀ տնտեսական անկումը եղել 14.1%, իսկ աշխարհինը 2.3։ Տնտեսական անկման տեմպերով Հայաստանը 208 հաշվառված երկրների մեջ եղել վերջից 4-րդը։ Խորը տնտեսական վերլուծությունները ցույց են տվել, որ նման զավեշտալի անկման պատճառն այն է, որ Հայաստանը լինելով դեֆիցիտային աշխատաշուկայի երկիր այդուհանդերձ այդ տարիներին աշխատուժ է արտահանել, ինչն էլ դարձել նման ահռելի անկման հիմնական պատճառը։ Ավելորդ չէ նշել, որ տնտեսության իրական անկումը եղել է 32%։ Վերջապես, տնտեսության իբր թե ավելի դիվերսիֆիկացված լինելը պարզապես սուտ է։ Տնտեսության դիվերսիֆիկացված լինելու ցուցանիշը արտահանման կառուցվածքն է։ Եթե 2007-ին հանքահումքային, ոչ թանկարժեք մետաղների արտադրանքի ու թանկարժեք քարերի արտահանումը կազմել է 67%, ապա 2011թ – 72.2%։ 
4. Ծրագրում կառավարությունը կրկին նախատեսում է 100000 աշխատատեղ ստեղծել։ Ինձ թվում է, որ մեր կառավարությանը ժամանակն է հանգիստ թողնել աշխատատեղ բառը և 10000 թիվը։ Նախ, ի՞նչու եք 100000 աշխատատեղ ստեղծում, եթե ընդամենը 73.9 հազ գործազուրկ ունեք (պաշտոնական թիվ)։ Երկրորդ, Սերժ Սարգսյանը 2008-ին խոստացել էր 100000 նոր աշխատատեղ։ 2008-2011 զբաղվածների թիվն ավելացել է 1100 մարդով (1119700 մարդուց դարձել է 1120800 մարդ)։ Այսինքն 4 տարում խնդիրը կատարված է 1.1%-ով։ 2011-ին եղել է 73.9 հազար գործազուրկ։ 2003-ին Ռ.Քոչարյանն էր խոստացել ստեղծել 40000 աշխատատեղ։ Արդյունքում զբաղվածների թիվը 2003-2007թթ զբաղվածների թիվը 1106.4 հազ մարդուց (2002թ) հասել է 1117.6 հազ մարդու կամ աճել է ընդամենը 11.2 հազ մարդով։
5. Եթե հանքարդյունաբերության հաշվին լինի ՀՆԱ աճ դա կարող հանգեցնել ավելացված արժեքի անկման, հարստության կենտրոնացման, աղքատության աճի։ Կասկած չունենաք, որ 2017-ին լինելու է ավելի կենտրոնացված հասարակություն։ 
6. Կառավարությունը պլանավորում է 5-7 տոկոսի տնտեսական աճ։ Մի րոպե պատկերացնենք որ դա կհաջողվի։ Լավ բայց աշխարհն աճում է տարեկան 4%-ով։ Իսկ 1 շնչին ընկնող ՀՆԱ-ով մենք 3 անգամ համաշխարհային միջինից ետ ենք մնում։ Եթե մեր աճի տեմպերը սոսկ 2%-ով ավելին լինեն, քան աշխարհինը, ապա աշխարհի միջինին հասնելու համար մեզ կպահանջվի 57, իսկ զարգացած երկրների մակարդակին հասնելու համար՝ 228 տարի։ Բացի այդ. Ի՞նչի հաշվին է պլանավորված այդ աճը։ Ասվում է ներքին խնայողությունները ներդրումների վերածելու հաշվին։ Այ քեզ բան։ 36% աղքատների առկայության պայմաններում և 82 տոկոս պարենի վրա կատարվող ծախսի պարագայում այդ ի՞նչ խնայողություններ են ներդրումացվելու։ Հասկանալի չի նաև ի՞նչպես են խրախուսվելու ներդրումները՝ առաջարկի թե պահանջարկի միջոցով։ Ծրագրի այս հատվածից այն տպավորությունն է ստեղծվում, որ կառավարությունը որևէ համակարգված պատկերացում չունի տնտեսական աճն ապահովելու արդի գործիքակազմի մասին։ 
7. Առնվազն տարակուսանք է հարուցում գյուղատնտեսության, կրթության, առողջապահության և այլն մասով սպառողին սուբսիդավորելու փոխարեն մատակարարներին սուբսիդավորելու քաղաքականությունը։ Դրանից հետո բոլորովին անհասկանալի են կոռուպցիայի դեմ իբր թե պայքար տանելու հայտարարությունները։
8. Անհասկանալի են զարգացման ճյուղային հատվածում ինչ-ինչ խոստումների առկայությունը։ Այսպես, գրված է. կշարունակվեն աշխատանքները Հայամստան-Իրան երկաթգծի կառուցման ծրագրի ուղղությամբ աշխատանքները։ Նույնը ատոմակայանը։ Հասկանալի չէ, կշարունակվի ի՞նչը։ 
9. Ծրագրի սոցիալական հատված մերկպարանոց հայտարարություններ են։ Ընդ որում գրքային, կասեի կենցաղային մակարդակի։ Չնչին բացառոււթյուն են կազմում առողջապահության և մշակույթի (մի մասի) հատվածները։
10. Ծրագրի վերջին, ինստիտուցիոնալ հատվածը պարզապես ընդհանուր, մակերեսային, հանրահայտ մտքեր են այս կամ այն ինստիտուտի լավ ու վատի մասին։ Ոչ մի մեխանիզմ, ոչ մի կոնկրետություն։


http://aregevorgyan.blogspot.com

----------

Sagittarius (21.06.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

*Կոտ դ` Իվուարի քաղաքացիները Հայաստանում իրենց անվտանգ են զգում*



Կոտ դ` Իվուարի քաղաքացիական պատերազմի հետևանքով 2011թ. ընտանիքի բոլոր անդամներին կորցրած քսանիննամյա Դելոր Ինոսենթն ապաստան է գտել Հայաստանում: Նրա նոր բարեկամներն են իր նման հարազատներ կորցրած ու Հայաստանում փախստականի կարգավիճակ ստացած 5 համերկրացիները, ում հետ նա ամեն օր աշխատում է՝ որպես ավտոմեքենա լվացող:

«Պատերազմի հետևանքով ամեն ինչ կորցրեցի ու այլևս հնարավոր չէր ապրել իմ երկրում: Եկա Հայաստան, ստացա փախստականի կարգավիճակ: Ինձ ասացին, որ կարող եմ որպես ավտոմեքենա լվացող աշխատել: Ես ինքս ինտերնետային ցանցերի մասնագետ եմ, բայց հիմա այստեղ եմ աշխատում, որ կարողանամ ապրել: Թե ինչ կլինի ապագայում` չգիտեմ, ամեն ինչ Աստծո ձեռքերում է»,- www.hra.am –ին պատմում է Ինոսենթը:

Ինոսենթին ու նրա ընկերներին աշխատանքի ընդունած Հայաստանում «Ֆրաբեր» ընկերության մենեջեր Սևակ Ավետիսյանի խոսքերով՝ նրանք շատ կարգապահ են, մաքրասեր ու աշխատասեր, դրա համար էլ տղաներին ընդունել են աշխատանքի:

Ավտոլցակայանի 8 աշխատողներից 6-ը Կոտ դ`Իվուարից Հայաստանում ապաստան հայցած ու փախստականի կարգավիճակ ստացած երիտասարդներ են: Նրանք ասում են, որ ոչ մի դեպքում էլ հետ չեն վերադառնա իրենց հայրենիք, քանի որ այնտեղ անվտանգ չէ:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Կոտ դ`Իվուարում 2010թ. դեկտեմբերին նախագահական ընտրությունների երկրորդ փուլում պարտված Լորան Գբարգոն չի ուզում պաշտոնը զիջել իր մրցակից Ալասան Ուատարեին, որի լեգիտիմությունը ճանաչվել է ՄԱԿ-ի կողմից: Այդ պատճառով երկրում քաղաքացիական պատերազմ է սկսվել, որը գտնվում է միջազգային հանրության հսկողության տակ:ՄԱԿ-ի փախստականների հարցերով գործակալության «Փախստականների վիճակն աշխարհում» զեկույցի համաձայն՝ 2006-2011թթ.-ը 15-16 մլն մարդ փախստական է դարձել` փորձելով խուսափել իրենց երկրներում առկա բռնություններից:

«Ավելի քան 42 մլն մարդ ամբողջ աշխարհում բռնի կերպով տեղահանվել են իրենց տներից ու համայնքներից: Վերջին տասնութ ամիսների ընթացքում ավելի քան մեկ միլիոնը հեռացել են իրենց երկրներից Կոտ դ՝Իվուարում, Լիբիայում, Մալիում, Սոմալիում, Սուդանում և Սիրիայում բռնկված հակամարտությունների ալիքի հետևանքով»,- այսօր հայտարարել է ՄԱԿ-ի գլխավոր քարտուղար Պան Գի Մունը:

Ամեն 5 փախստականից 4-ը ապաստան է ստանում զարգացած երկրներում, բայց կան փախստականներ, ովքեր հանգրվանում են նաև զարգացող երկրներում, որոնցից մեկն էլ Հայաստանն է: Եթե Հայաստանում նախկինում փախստական ասելով հասկանում էին 1988թ. Բաքվի կոտորածներից փախուստի դիմած մարդիկ, ապա այժմ պարզ է, որ փախստականներ կարող են գալ նաև Իրաքից, Լիբանանից, Կոտ դ’Իվուարից, Սոմալիից, Չինաստանից, Կուբայից, Թուրքիայից :

Այդպես էլ հասկանալի չէ, թե ինչու զարգացած երկրները թողած նրանք ապաստան են հայցում Հայաստանից, որը տնտեսապես զարգացած ու հարուստ երկիր չի համարվում և որի մասին նրանք նախկինում անգամ չեն էլ լսել:

«Սոմալիում դեպքերից հետո 1997-98 թթ մի երիտասարդ տղա Սեմուել անունով եկել էր Հայաստան, հարցնում էինք, ինչու՞ ես եկել Հայաստան, պատասխանեց՝ դե նայել եմ իմ ճանապարհին առաջին քրիստոնեական երկիրը որն է ու դժվարություններով հասել»,- ասում է «Ընդդեմ իրավական կամայականության» ՀԿ գործադիր տնօրեն, Լարիսա Ալավերդյանը, ով տարիներ շարունակ զբաղվում է Հայաստանում փախստականների հարցերով:

*14 տարվա ընթացքում ապաստան ստանալու մոտ 1900 հայց է գրանցվել

*ՀՀ տարածքային կառավարման նախարարության Միգրացիոն գործակալության տվյալներով՝ Հայաստանում բնակվում է փախստականի կարգավիճակ ունեցող 260 հազար մարդ: Նրանց մեծ մասը Հայաստան են բռնագաղթել 1988թ. Ադրբեջանի Բաքու քաղաքում տեղի ունեցած կոտորածի հետևանքով:

1994-2010թթ. տարբեր հիմնադրամների օգնությամբ ՀՀ քաղաքաշինության նախարարությունը բնակարաններով է կարողացել ապահովել 4547 փախստական ընտանիքի, 2005-2009թթ. մեկ այլ ծրագրի շրջանակում՝ 788 ընտանիք է բնակարան ստացել: Դրանից հետո մինչև այսօր այլ ծրագիր չի իրականացվել: Պաշտոնական տվյալներով՝ մոտ 2000 ընտանիք է հաշվառված առաջնահերթության իրավունքով բնակարան ստանալու համար:


Տարեթիվ
Ապաստան հայցողների քանակ
Տարեթիվ
Ապաստան հայցողների քանակ

1999
23
2006
650

2000
9
2007
291

2001
10
2008
207

2002
8
2009
67

2003
82
2010
68

2004
162
2011
75

2005
163
2012
15



_ՀՀ-ում ապաստան հայցողների քանակը՝ ըստ տարեթվերի (տվյալները տրամադրել է Միգրացիոն պետական ծառայությունը)

_Փախստականների այդ մեծ հոսքից հետո Հայաստանում ապաստան հայցած մարդկանց համար կոնկրետ բնակարաններ հատկացնելու ծրագրեր կամ Կառավարության որոշումներ ընդհանրապես չկան:

2000 թ. շատ փոքրաթիվ հոսք է եղել Իրանից և Թուրքիայից, իսկ 2002թ. առաջին լուրջ ներհոսքը տեղի ունեցավ Իրաքից: Հայաստանում ստեղծվեց հատուկ կացարան, որտեղ բնակվում են բոլոր ապաստան հայցողները: Այն պահպանելու համար պետական բյուջեից տարեկան հատկացվում է 10 միլիոն դրամ:

Հաջորդ մեծ հոսքը եղել է 2005թվականից սկսած՝ Լիբանանից: Այնուհետև Հայաստանից ապաստան են հայցել 2008թ. օգոստոսին վրաց-օսեթական հակամարտությունից հետո: Ընդհանուր առմամբ, Հայաստանը ստացել է մոտ 1900 դիմում վերջին 14 տարիների ընթացքում:  



«Ապաստան հայցողները փախստականի կարգավիճակ ստանալուց հետո ստանում են Հայաստանում ապրելու թույտվություն՝ առանց ժամկետային սահմանափակման, չեն վերադարձվում իրենց երկիր և նրանց տրվում են որոշակի իրավունքներ: Սոցիալական ու մշակութային իրավունքների տեսանկյունից նրանց իրավունքները հավասարեցված են ՀՀ քաղաքացիների իրավունքներին՝ բացառությամբ քաղաքական իրավունքների, օրինակ՝ նրանք չեն կարող քվեարկել ու թեկնածություն դնել ընտրությունների ժամանակ: Տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների ընտրություններին կարող են մասնակցել: Կարող են բնակարան գնել, անշարժ գույք, բայց հողի սեփականատեր չեն կարող դառնալ: Չեն կարող դառնալ նաև քաղաքացիական ծառայող»,- փախստականների իրավունքներն է ներկայացնում _Պետրոս Աղաբաբյանը_՝ ՀՀ տարածքային կառավարման նախարարության Միգրացիոն պետական ծառայության աշխատակազմի ապաստանի հարցերի բաժնի պետը:


*Փախստականներն ուզում են ավելի լավ պայմաններում ապրել

*Վերջին շրջանում Հայաստան եկած փախստականների մի մասն աշխատանք է գտնում Հայաստանում ու փորձում ինտեգրվել նոր կյանքին, մի մասը գերադասում է հեռանալ այլ երկրներ, իսկ մյուս մասն էլ՝ երազում հեռանալու մասին, բայց չի կարողանում:

Չնայած փախստականներին տրվում են շրջագայելու համար նախատեսված անձնագրեր, բայց փախստականները երբեմն խնդիրների առաջ են կանգնում այդ անձնագրերի պատճառով: Օրինակ՝ 2006 թվականից Հայաստան եկած 45–ամյա Մարիամ Բոզոն(ազգանունը Բոզոյան է եղել, փոխել է) այս տարի ուզել է մեկնել Թուրքիա, բայց Վրաստանի սահմանի վրա նրան չեն թողնել գնալ Թուրքիա:

«Ես ուզում էի ուղղակի գործերով գնալ Թուրքիա, իսկ Հայաստանը լքելու միտք չունեմ, քանի որ մեր տղան Հայաստանում է թաղված՝ մահացել է քաղցկեղից, որը ձեռք էր բերել Հայաստան գալուց հետո»,- www.hra.am –ին պատմում է իրաքահայ կինը:

Նույն երկրից 9 տարի առաջ Հայաստան եկած 33–ամյա Ազատ Մարգարյանը վերջին երկու տարիներին ժամանակավոր կացարան է ստացել պետությունից, մինչև այդ ապրել է վարձով՝ իր սեփական միջոցների հաշվին: 6 ամիս հետո անձնագիր ստանալուց հետո պատրաստվում է մեկնել Եվրոպա իր ընկերների նման, ովքեր նախկինում ևս փախստական են եղել Հայաստանում, բայց լավ վարձատրվող աշխատանք չգտնելով՝ հեռացել են հայրենիքից:

«Այնտեղ ամեն ինչ ունեցել ենք, ավտոէլեկտրիկ էի աշխատում ու մի հոգին աշխատելով կարող էր ամբողջ ցեղը պահել: Իսկ այստեղ ես ու եղբայրս ենք աշխատում նույն գործով ու մեր ունեցածը ոչ ավելանում է, ոչ էլ պակասում է: Չնայած ես դժգոհ չեմ, քանի որ Հայաստանում վիճակը վատ է բոլորի համար, ինձ էլ Հանրապետական կուսակցությունից երբեմն օգնում են»,- ասում է Մարգարյանը:

ՀՀ տարածքային կառավարման նախարարության Միգրացիոն պետական ծառայությունը պատրաստվում է մշակել նոր ծրագիր, որով կկարողանան փախստականներին հասարակությանն ինտեգրելու աշխատանքներ իրականացնել: Թե որքանով արդյունավետ կլինի մշակվող ծրագրի իրականացումը, պարզ կլինի Հայաստանից արտագաղթող փախստականների ցուցանիշների վերլուծությամբ։

Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.hra.am/hy/point-of-view/2012/06/20/refugee

----------

Varzor (21.06.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վայոց ձորում արջերը հարձակվել են անասնագոմի վրա և 4 գլուխ ոչխար հոշոտել

Մեղա-մեղա, մարդ սենց նորություն ա կարդում, անկախ իրանից ուրախանում ա: Փաստորեն Հայաստանի անտառներում դեռ արջեր են մնացել, ու բավականին ակտիվ արջեր:

----------

Varzor (22.06.2012), VisTolog (22.06.2012), Արէա (22.06.2012), Շինարար (22.06.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Վայոց ձորում արջերը հարձակվել են անասնագոմի վրա և 4 գլուխ ոչխար հոշոտել
> 
> Մեղա-մեղա, մարդ սենց նորություն ա կարդում, անկախ իրանից ուրախանում ա: Փաստորեն Հայաստանի անտառներում դեռ արջեր են մնացել, ու բավականին ակտիվ արջեր:


Վայոց ձորում չգիտեմ, բայց մեր մարզում՝ Լոռի, եթե տենց դեպք ա լինում, հեչ ուրախանալու չի, որովհետև մեր արջերը հիմնականում հատապտուղ, արմատով են սնվում, ու եթե սկսել են գյուղին կամ գոմերին մոտենալ, ուրեմն բուսական աշխարհի վիճակն էդքան էլ լավ չի:

Մեկ էլ, լրատվամիջոցներով տենց բան գրել չարժե, որովհետև մեր որսասեր որոշ մեծահարուստների, պաշտոնյաների էլ տենց բան ա պետք, որ տեղն իմանան, հրացանը ձեռքին շտապեն արջից "փրկելու" տուժած գյուղացիներին:

----------

Varzor (22.06.2012), VisTolog (22.06.2012), Տրիբուն (26.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Վայոց ձորում արջերը հարձակվել են անասնագոմի վրա և 4 գլուխ ոչխար հոշոտել
> Փաստորեն Հայաստանի անտառներում դեռ արջեր են մնացել, ու բավականին *ակտիվ արջեր:*


Ակտիվների հարցով ուրախանալու բան գտար? Գոնե պասիվ լինեյին` սրտներս տեղը ման գայինք  :LOL:

----------


## Tig

> Էս ի՞նչ է կատարվում, ժողովո՜ւրդ... 
> http://hetq.am/am/society/ejmiacin-school/



Հլը սրան, գիտեի թե ամեն ինչ մոռացվել ա... :Angry2: 
Սրա նմաններին պիտի դատել, ոչ թե աշխատանքից հեռացնել, որ էս աստիճան չհաբռգեն ու չշարունակեն ջուրը պղտորել... :Angry2: 

*Էջմիածնի թիվ 2 դպրոցի նախկին տնօրենին հեռացրել են «Հայոց պատմության» ադրբեջանցի դասատուի պատվերո՞վ*
14:28 • 22.06.12

Էջմիածնի թիվ 2 դպրոցի նախկին տնօրեն Սուսաննա Նազարյանը պնդում է, որ ինքը բանսարկու հրապարակման զոհ է դարձել և զրկվել է իր սիրած աշխատանքից: Այսօր նրա կողմից հրավիրված ասուլիսն ավելի շատ ուղղված էր ՀՀ նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանին, ում տնօրենը հատուկ կոչ ուղղեց՝ հայտարարելով, որ ինքը սիրում է այս երկիրը և հավատում է, որ ճշմարտությունը կհաղթի և վաղ թե ուշ ինքը կվեադառնա իր աշխատանքին:

«Վստահում եմ իմ երկրի նախագահին և նրա խոսքերին: Հուսով եմ, որ երկրի դատական համակարգը արդարացի, ճիշտ աշխատելով կբացահայտի ճշմարտությունը: Պորոն նախագահ, այս երկիրն իսկապես երկիր կդառնա, եթե լիարժեք աշխատեն ձեզանից ստորադաս կառույցները, եթե ճիշտ զեկուցեն, թե ինչ է կատարվում ստորադաս կառույցներում, և անմեղ մարդիկ իսկապես կկարողանան արդարություն գտնել այս երկրում»,- ասաց նա:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Էջմիածնի թիվ 2 դպրոցի 10-րդ դասարանցի Ալբերտ Հարությունյանի և տնօրենի որդու միջև վիճաբանություն էր տեղի ունեցել, որին միջամտել էր տնօրենը: Ըստ տնօրենի՝ իրեն աշխատանքից հեռացրել են «168 ժամի» լրագրող Մարինե Մարտիրոսյանի հրապարակման հիման վրա, որտեղ ըստ նրա նշվել է, թե ինքը հայհոյել է իր աշխատակցի թոռանը: Տնօրենը ներկայացրեց իր ղեկավարած դպրոցի ձեռք բերած հաջողությունները, նշելով, որ նման հրաջողությունների արդյոք հնարավոր է հասնել, այդպիսի տնօրեն ունեալու դեպքում:

«Լրագողը չկարողացավ տարբերել հորդորը, հայհոյանքից: Ես խոստովանում եմ, որ կարգապահական կանոները իմ դպրոցոմ շատ խիստ են դրված: Բայց ես թերթում ներկայացվեցի բռնապետ, հայհոյող տնօրեն, ինձ հնարավորություն չէր տրվում հանդես գալու»,-ասաց նա և ավելացրեց, որ թեև լրագրողը ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ է գտնվել նյութը գրելիս, սակայն ինքը չի մեղադրում լրագողին: Լրագողն ուղղակի ընդամենը պետք է ներկայացներ, որ իրեն պատմել են աjդպես, այլ ոչ թե ներկայացներ որպես ճշմարտություն:

Տնօրենն անդրադարձավ գործի մանրամասներին, ըստ որի, նյութի պատվիրատուն իր պատմության ուսուցչուհի Ջուլֆիգարովա Բահար Մահմեդովնան է, ով ազգությամբ ադրբեջանցի է, և մինչ այդ նրանք որոշակի խնդիրներ են ունեցել: Տնօրենի խոսքերով՝ ուսուցչուհին դասերին փորձել է խեղաթյուրել հայոց պատմությունը: Նա օրինակ բերեց, որ վերջինս դասերին երեխաներին ասել է, թե Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը տեղի է ունեցել հայերի մեղքով, երեխաների աչքի առաջ պատռել է Հայաստանի քարտեզը, ինչն էլ առաջացրել է երեխաների վրդովմունքը:

Նման միջադեպերից հետո, ինքը ուսուցչուհուց պահանջել է չխեղաթյուրել փաստերը: Սուսաննա Նազարյանը նշում է, որ Ջուլֆիգարովա Բահար Մահմեդովնան 88-ից հետո փոխել է իր ազգանունը և դարձել Բահար Եղիազարյան: Տնօրենի խոսքերով՝ իրեն հեռացնելուց հետո կոլեկտիվի, ծնողների և ընդհանրապես քաղաքացիների կողմից շուրջ 1500 ստորագրություն է հավաքվել, սակայն նրա պնդմամբ՝ Բահար Եղիազարյանի ամուսինը, ով քաղաքապետի խորհրդականն է, ստրագրությունների ցուցակը ձեռքին շրջում է քաղաքում և սպառնում նրանց:

Նա հավատացնում է, որ աշակերտներին ծեծողը հենց Բահար Եղիազարյանն է, ինչի մասին ինքը տեսանյութ ունի, որը իրեն բոլորովին վերջերս տրամադրել է աշակերտներից մեկը, ում ծեծել են ընդամենը պատմության տետրը չբերելու համար: Իսկ ավելի վաղ աշակերտը չի ներկայացրել տեսանյութը, քանի որ վախեցրել են:

Ի դեպ, տնօրենի կողմից լրագրողի դեմ հարուցված քրեական գործը դատարանը մերժել է, ինչը տնօրենի պնդմամբ՝ քննիչի մեղքով էր, ով գործը վարել էր «միակողմանի ու շինծու»:

Նա հայտարարեց, որ շարունակելու է բողոքարկել նախ նախարարի որոշման դեմ: Բողոքն այս այս պահին վարչական դատարանում է:

Թերթ.am

----------

Smokie (23.06.2012), Varzor (24.06.2012), VisTolog (23.06.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

*Րոպեներ առաջ հիվանդանոցում մահացել է «Հարսնաքար»-ում ծեծի ենթարկված բժիշկը` Վահե Ավետյանը* 

*Հիշում եմ*



Հունիսի 17-ին ԱԺ ՀՀԿ-ական պատգամավոր Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանին պատկանող «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորանային համալիրում դաժան ծեծի ենթարկված Կենտրոնական կլինիկական զինվորական հոսպիտալի ԼՈՌ բաժանմունքի ղեկավար, մայոր Վահե Ավետյանը 18.30 մահացել է: Այս մասին հայտնել է Կենտրոնական կլինիկական զինվորական հոսպիտալից:

Հիշեցնենք, որ հունիսի 17-ին ԱԺ ՀՀԿ-ական պատգամավոր Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանին պատկանող «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորանային համալիրում անվտանգության աշխատակիցները դաժան ծեծի էին ենթարկել զինվորական հոսպիտալի նեյրովիրաբուժության բաժանմունքի միկրովիրաբույժ Արտակ Բայադյանին, Կենտրոնական կլինիկական զինվորական հոսպիտալի ԼՈՌ բաժանմունքի ղեկավար, մայոր Վահե Ավետյանին և կլինիկական օրդինատոր, ավագ լեյտենանտ Գարիկ Սողոմոնյանին: Միջադեպի առնչությամբ հարուցվել է քրեական գործ, կան կալանավորվածներ:

----------

Bruno (29.06.2012), Moonwalker (29.06.2012), Smokie (01.07.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Adriano

*ՊՆ փոխգնդապետը հարուստ զինամթերքով փորձել է պայթեցնել «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորանային համալիրը* Այսօր՝ հուլիսի 1–ին, գիշերը ժամը 2.15–ի սահմաններում «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորանային համալիրի տնօրեն Հրաչյա Զոհրաբյանը ահազանգել է Ոստիկանության Նոր Նորքի բաժին և հայտնել, որ մի քաղաքացի ճամպրուկով հանդերձ մտել է ռեստորանային համալիր և սպառնացել, որ այն պայթեցնելու է։
Ինչպես դեպքի վայրից Tert.am–ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, «Հարսնաքար» են ժամանել Ոստիկանության Նոր Նորքի բաժնի և Ոստիկանության Ավանի բաժանմունքի աշատակիցները՝ Նոր Նորքի ոստիկանապետ Արտակ Կարապետյանի և բաժնի պետի օպերգծով տեղակալ Վալերի Բաղյանի գլխավորությամբ։
Ժամանել են նաև Ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Երևանի քննչական վարության Նոր Նորքի քննչական բաժնի քննիչները՝ ավագ քննիչ Վարդան Ջանբարյանցի գլխավորությամբ։
Մոտ երեք ժամ Ոստիկանության օպերատիվ–քննչական խումբը բանակցություններ է վարել քաղաքացու հետ, ինչի արդյունքում կարողացել են վնասազերծել քաղաքացուն և տեղափոխել Ոստիկանության Նոր Նորքի բաժին։
Դեպքի վայրում եղել է նաև Ոստիկանության Ավանի բաժանմունքի օպերատիվ խումբը՝ բաժանմունքի պետի տեղակալ Հենրիկ Ներսիսյանի գլխավորությամբ։
Դեպքի վայր են ժամանել նաև Զիված ուժերի ականազերծման կենտրոնի պետ գնդապետ Զալունցը, ՀՀ Արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարության Հայաստանի փրկարար ծառայության Փրկարար ուժերի վարչության աշխատակիցները՝ պետի տեղակալ Ավետիք Մանուկյանի գլխավորությամբ, ինչպես նաև Ճգնաժամային կառավարման կենտրոնի օպերատիվ խումբը՝ Գարիկ Ավետիսյանի գլխավորությամբ։Ժամանել են նաև պարամեդիկների խումբը, հրշեջ–փրկարար ջոկատից մեկ մարտական հաշվարկ, հատուկ փրկարար ջոկատը և Երևանի փրկարար վարչության Ավանի բաժնի խումբը։ Տեղում էր նաև 1-03 ծառայության բրիգադը։
Գ. Շամշյանը հայտնում է, որ օպերատիվ քննչական խումբը՝ ավագ քննիչ Վարդան Ջանբարյանցի գլխավորությամբ պայուսակում հայտնաբերել է 3 հատ 400 գրամ, 2 հատ 200 գրամ, 1 հատ 25 գրամ տրոտիլ, 2 նռնակ, 40 հատ 9 մմ տրամաչափի փամփուշտ, կրակատար քուղ՝ 8 հատ պայթուցիչներով, արձակման համակարգ, 1 հատ լուսային ազդանշանային հրթիռ, 2 ծալովի դանակ և 1 «Սամսունգ» տեսակի բջջային հեռախոս։ Այդ ամենը ավագ քննիչի որոշմամբ առգրավվել է։Փաստի առթիվ ՈՔԳՎ Երևանի քննչական վարչության Նոր Նորքի քննչական բաժնում նյութեր են նախապատրաստվում։Գ. Շամշյանը հայտնում է, որ իր տեղեկություններով «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորանային համալիրը պայթեցնել փորձած քաղաքացին ՀՀ Զինված ուժերի փոխգնդապետ 39–ամյա Վարդան Սամվելյանն է։Նրա հայրը ոստիկանության գնդապետ Սամվել Սամվելյանն է, ով աշխատում է ՈՔԳՎ–ում, իսկ եղբայրը՝ Արման Սամվելյանը քրեական հետախուզության օպեր լիազոր է։
Վարդան Սամվելյանը ռեստորանային համալիր մուտք է գործել զինվորական համազգեստով և բանակցությունների ողջ ընթացքում սպառնացել է, որ կպայթեցնի ռեստորանային համալիրը։
Աղբյուր`http://www.tert.am/am/news/2012/07/0...ytecman-pordz/

Ահա թե ինչի կարող է գնալ մարդը հանուն արդարության : Կարծում եմ այս դեպքը պետք է նախազգուշացում լինի քրեական-օլիգարխիկ համակարգին: Հաջորդ անգամ կարող է և իսկականից մի բան պատահել, ասենք ոչ թե ռեստորան պայթեցնեն, այլ կոնկրետ օլիգարխների վերացնեն:

----------

Freeman (01.07.2012), Norton (01.07.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

ՊՆ փոխգնդապետը հարուստ զինամթերքով փորձել է պայթեցնել «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորանային համալիրը (լուսանկարներ)




Այսօր՝ հուլիսի 1–ին, գիշերը ժամը 2.15–ի սահմաններում «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորանային համալիրի տնօրեն Հրաչյա Զոհրաբյանը ահազանգել է Ոստիկանության Նոր Նորքի բաժին և հայտնել, որ մի քաղաքացի ճամպրուկով հանդերձ մտել է ռեստորանային համալիր և սպառնացել, որ այն պայթեցնելու է։


Ինչպես դեպքի վայրից Tert.am–ին հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, «Հարսնաքար» են ժամանել Ոստիկանության Նոր Նորքի բաժնի և Ոստիկանության Ավանի բաժանմունքի աշատակիցները՝ Նոր Նորքի ոստիկանապետ Արտակ Կարապետյանի և բաժնի պետի օպերգծով տեղակալ Վալերի Բաղյանի գլխավորությամբ։


Ժամանել են նաև Ոստիկանության քննչական գլխավոր վարչության Երևանի քննչական վարության Նոր Նորքի քննչական բաժնի քննիչները՝ ավագ քննիչ Վարդան Ջանբարյանցի գլխավորությամբ։


Մոտ երեք ժամ Ոստիկանության օպերատիվ–քննչական խումբը բանակցություններ է վարել քաղաքացու հետ, ինչի արդյունքում կարողացել են վնասազերծել քաղաքացուն և տեղափոխել Ոստիկանության Նոր Նորքի բաժին։


Դեպքի վայրում եղել է նաև Ոստիկանության Ավանի բաժանմունքի օպերատիվ խումբը՝ բաժանմունքի պետի տեղակալ Հենրիկ Ներսիսյանի գլխավորությամբ։


Դեպքի վայր են ժամանել նաև Զիված ուժերի ականազերծման կենտրոնի պետ գնդապետ Զալունցը, ՀՀ Արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարության Հայաստանի փրկարար ծառայության Փրկարար ուժերի վարչության աշխատակիցները՝ պետի տեղակալ Ավետիք Մանուկյանի գլխավորությամբ, ինչպես նաև Ճգնաժամային կառավարման կենտրոնի օպերատիվ խումբը՝ Գարիկ Ավետիսյանի գլխավորությամբ։

Ժամանել են նաև պարամեդիկների խումբը, հրշեջ–փրկարար ջոկատից մեկ մարտական հաշվարկ, հատուկ փրկարար ջոկատը և Երևանի փրկարար վարչության Ավանի բաժնի խումբը։ Տեղում էր նաև 1-03 ծառայության բրիգադը։


Գ. Շամշյանը հայտնում է, որ օպերատիվ քննչական խումբը՝ ավագ քննիչ Վարդան Ջանբարյանցի գլխավորությամբ պայուսակում հայտնաբերել է 3 հատ 400 գրամ, 2 հատ 200 գրամ, 1 հատ 25 գրամ տրոտիլ, 2 նռնակ, 40 հատ 9 մմ տրամաչափի փամփուշտ, կրակատար քուղ՝ 8 հատ պայթուցիչներով, արձակման համակարգ, 1 հատ լուսային ազդանշանային հրթիռ, 2 ծալովի դանակ և 1 «Սամսունգ» տեսակի բջջային հեռախոս։ Այդ ամենը ավագ քննիչի որոշմամբ առգրավվել է։

Փաստի առթիվ ՈՔԳՎ Երևանի քննչական վարչության Նոր Նորքի քննչական բաժնում նյութեր են նախապատրաստվում։

Գ. Շամշյանը հայտնում է, որ իր տեղեկություններով «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորանային համալիրը պայթեցնել փորձած քաղաքացին ՀՀ Զինված ուժերի փոխգնդապետ 39–ամյա Վարդան Սամվելյանն է։

Նրա հայրը ոստիկանության գնդապետ Սամվել Սամվելյանն է, ով աշխատում է ՈՔԳՎ–ում, իսկ եղբայրը՝ Արման Սամվելյանը քրեական հետախուզության օպեր լիազոր է։


Վարդան Սամվելյանը ռեստորանային համալիր մուտք է գործել զինվորական համազգեստով և բանակցությունների ողջ ընթացքում սպառնացել է, որ կպայթեցնի ռեստորանային համալիրը։



Հիշեցնենք, որ երեկ՝ հունիսի 30–ի երեկոյան նշված ռեստորանի մոտ տեղի ունեցավ մոմավառություն, որին մասնակցեցին մի քանի հարյուր քաղաքացիներ։ Նոնավառության ակցիան ավելի ուշ վերածվեծ բողոքի ակցիայի, քանի որ մոմավառությանը զուգահեռ ռեստորանային համալիրի ներսում հարսանեկան արարողություն էր ընթանում։



Հիշեցնենք, որ հունիսի 17-ին ԱԺ պատգամավոր, ՀՖՖ նախագահ Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանին պատկանող «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորանային համալիրում անվտանգության աշխատակիցները ծեծի էին ենթարկել զինվորական հոսպիտալի նեյրովիրաբուժության բաժանմունքի միկրովիրաբույժ Արտակ Բայադյանին, կլինիկական օրդինատոր, ավագ լեյտենանտ Գարիկ Սողոմոնյանին և Կենտրոնական կլինիկական զինվորական հոսպիտալի ԼՈՌ բաժանմունքի ղեկավար, մայոր Վահե Ավետյանին, ով օրեր շարունակ գտնվում էր ծայրահեղ ծանր վիճակում: Նա ուժեղ հարվածներից ստացել էր ուղեղի այտուց, իսկ մի կիսագունդը թեքվել է դեպի մյուս կիսագունդը: Հունիսի 29-ին ժամը 19-ի սահմաններում նա մահացավ:


http://tert.am/am/news/2012/07/01/ha...ytecman-pordz/

----------

armen9494 (01.07.2012), Norton (01.07.2012), Rammstein (01.07.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

*Լոս Անջելես քաղաքում բողոքի ակցիան մեկնարկեց*


Քիչ առաջ Լոս Անջելես քաղաքի ՀՀ հյուպատոսարանի առջեւ սկսվել է ամերիկահայերի բողոքի ակցիան: Մասնակիցները դատապարտում են հունիսի 17-ին Երեւանի «Հարսնաքար» ռեստորանային համալիրում տեղի ունեցած դաժան միջադեպը, ինչին զոհ դարձավ Կենտրոնական կլինիկական զինվորական հոսպիտալի ԼՈՌ բաժանմունքի ղեկավար, մայոր Վահե Ավետյանը:


Ինչպես «Հետքին» տեղեկացրեց «Հորիզոն» հեռուստաընկերության լրագրող Անի Թադեւոսյանը, այս պահին հյուպատոսարանում ոչ ոք չկա, իսկ բողոքի ակցիայի մասնակիցները պահանջում են պատասխանատվության ենթարկել արարքի բոլոր մեղավորներին:


Մասնակիցների ձեռքին եղել է ծաղիկներ' վրան փակցված Վահե Ավետյանի լուսանկարը: Ամերիկահայերը բողոքի ակցիային մասնակցում են ոչ հոծ զանգվածներով: Գալիս են ծաղիկներ դնում հյուպատոսարանի շենքի առջեւ եւ հեռանում են:


«Ասպարեզ» թերթի խմբագիր Ափո Պողիկյանի ասելով՝ Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանը պետք է խորհրդարանից դուրս գա, պատժվեն մեղսակիցները եւ պատասխանատվության կանչվեն, եւ պատժվեն նաեւ նրանք, ովքեր քաջալերել են անպատժելիության մթնոլորտը:


«Մենք միշտ հետամուտ ենք լինելու հարցի վերջնական լուծմանը»,-ասել է Ափո Պողիկյանը:


«Սա անուղղակի ազդում է մեր երկրի վիճակին, մեր երիտասարդությունն է թողնելու մեր երկիրը ու գնա: Դրա պատճառը ոչ թե անգործությունն է, այլ այս անկայունությունը, ուր ապագա չկա: Մենք չպետք է հանդուրժենք այն, ինչ կատարվում է մեր հայրենիքում: Մենք այսպիսի անկախություն չենք երազել»,- ասել է ակցիայի կազմակերպիչներից Արմիկ Բաղդասարյանը:


Ամերիկահայ Անժելա Բարսեղյանն էլ ասել է, թե «Հայաստանը վերածվել է ջունգլիների: Իշախությունը, որ պետք է օրինակ հանդիսանա ժողովրդի համար, նրանց օրինակը միայն վայրենիությունն է: Հայաստանի իշխանություների վարվելակերպը բոլորովին ընդունելի չէ Սփյուռքի համար:


ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարարության, ՀՀ զինված ուժերի գլխավոր շտաբի, ՀՀ զինված ուժերի ամբողջ անձնակազմը խորապես վշտացած է ՀՀ ՊՆ կենտրոնական կլինիկական հոսպիտալի բաժանմունքի վարիչ, բուծառայության մայոր Վահե Գառնիկի Ավետյանի մահվան կապակցությամբ: Ցավակցում ենք Վահե Ավետյանի ընտանիքի անդամներին, հարազատներին և մերձավորներին:


ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարարությունն իր զորակցությունն է հայտնում զինվորական բժիշկ, մայոր Վահե Ավետյանի ընտանիքին, մաղթում տոկունություն և համբերատարություն: Վստահեցնում ենք, որ ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարարությունը հետևում է հունիսի 17-ին տեղի ունեցած միջադեպի կապակցությամբ հարուցված քրեական գործի ընթացքին և համոզված ենք, որ մեղավորները պատժվելու են օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ:  




«Խոսքեր չեմ գտնում ասելու Վահեի ծնողներին, ընտանիքին, երեխաներին»,- ասաց Արդարադատության նախարար Հրայր Թովմասյանը։


Արդարադատության նախարարը ցավակցում է հունիսի 17-ին «Հրասանքար» ռեստորանային համալիրում ծեծի արդյունքում երեկ երեկոյան մահացած զինվորական բժիշկ Վահե Ավետյանի հարազատներին։


Ըստ նախարարի՝ տեղի ունեցածը եւս մեկ անգամ վկայում է, որ Հայաստանում,
առաջին հերթին պետք է վերացնել անպատժելիության մթնոլորտը.


«Տեղի ունեցածը ողբերգություն է։ Մահացել է երիտասարդ բժիշկ, կենսուրախ մարդ»։


Հրայր Թովմասյանի խոսքերով՝ հասարակությունը պետք է գիտակցի, որ դա միայն պետության մենաշնորհն է, եւ որեւէ խնդիր չի կարող լուծվել ուժի միջոցով.


«Եւ յուրաքանչյուր ոք, ով կփորձի ցանկացած խնդրի դեպքում ուժ գործադրի, պիտի հասկանա, որ կա շատ ավելի մեծ ուժ. դա պետությունն է, եւ պետությունը նրա ձեռքը բռնելու եւ պատժելու է»։


Նախարարը կարծում է, որ Վահե Ավետյանի մահվան դեպքից հետո գործի ընթացքը կփոխվի։


«Որովհետեւ մի դեպքում մարմնական, մյուս դեպքում ծանր մարմնական վնասվածք հասցնելը դիտավորյալ կամ անզգուշությամբ մահ հասցնելն է»,- ասաց Հրայր Թովմասյանը։


Արդարադատության նախարարն այսօր հայտարարեց, որ իր լիազորությունների շրջանակներում անելու է ամեն ինչ, որպեսզի մեղավորները պատժվեն օրենքի խստությամբ: 


«Սա կանխարգելիչ լծակ պիտի ունենա՝ հետագայում նման իրավիճակներից խուսափելու համար»,- նշեց նախարարը։

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Inna

*Հաճելի անակնկալ հասարակական տրանսպորտից օգտվողների համար*



1333343933_tablo.jpg

Հենց նոր մի շատ դրական նորություն կարդացի. պարզվում է, որ շատ շուտով Երևանի հասարակական տրանսպորտի համար նախատեսված կանգառներում կտեղադրվեն էլեկտրոնային ցուցատախտակներ, որոնց վրա անընդհատ թարմացվող տեղեկությունների կլինի երթուղայինների մասին։ Նման համակարգ արդեն գործում է Թբիլիսիում, պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ շատ հաճելի և օգտակար բան է։

Ճիշտ է, չի հաղորդվում, թե արդյոք բոլոր երթուղիները սպասարկող միկրոավտոբուսների ու ավտոբուսների վրա է տեղադրվելու նավիգացիոն համակարգ, որի միջոցով էլ փոխանցվելու է տեղեկություն դրան հեռավորության և ժամանման ժամանակի մասին, սակայն վստահ եմ, որ ամեն դեպքում, սա միայն օգուտ կբերի։

Ի դեպ, մյուս հաճելի նորությունը կապված քաղաքամայր Երևանի հետ կայանում է նրանում, որ քաղաքապետարանի համապատասխան վարչությունը զեկուցել է քաղաքապետին, որ փոքր կենտրոնում գտնվող շենքերի դիմային հատվածների մաքրման և ռեստավրացիոն աշխատանքները ավարտի կհասցվեն նախատեսվածից շուտ։

Լավ է, որ այսքան բացասական ու տխուր լուրերի մեջ, գոնե մեկ-մեկ նման հաճելի անակնկալներ են լինում։


Արմեն Առաքելական 

*Աղբյուր՝* http://blognews.am/arm/news/13439/ha...eri-hamar.html

----------

Adriano (14.07.2012), Smokie (02.07.2012), Tig (02.07.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012), VisTolog (03.07.2012), Ապե Ջան (05.07.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Ազատեք մեզ Վարդանիկից. գյումրեցիների բաց նամակը Սերժ Սարգսյանին
> 
> Իրենց ու իրենց երեխաների ճակատագրով մտահոգ գյումրեցիները բաց նամակով դիմել են Սերժ Սարգսյանին.
> «Հարգելի նախագահ.
> Գիտենք, որ այս օրերին մեր հարցը միակը չէ, որ կարող է Ձեզ շեղել պետական գործերից և Ձեր օգնությամբ լուծում ստանալ: Այսօր երկրում թիվ մեկ աղմկահարույց թեման Գյումրու քաղաքապետի որդու կողմից հունիսի 23-ին կատարած դանակահարությունը չէ, մանավանդ որ իրավապահ մարմիններն ամեն ինչ անում են այդ մեղքը Սպարտակ Ղուկասյանի վրայից հանելու և, Աստված գիտե, թե ում վրա բարդելու համար:
> «Հարսնաքարում» տեղի ունեցածն ու երիտասարդ բժշկի ողբերգական վախճանն այն նույն մթնոլորտի տրամաբանական ծնունդն են, որ տիրում է Գյումրիում դաժանության առավել մեծ չափաքանակով և մայրաքաղաքային մասշտաբներով:
> Գյումրիի օլիմպիական քոլեջի բակում գործին կխառնվեն Սպարտակ Ղուկասյանին ուղեկցող գողական ու քաղաքապետի թիկնապահները, և Պետիկ Նազարյանը վնասվածքներով չէր պրծնի:
> Այն ինչի մասին խոսում ենք վաղուց ի վեր հայտնի է բոլորին, այդ թվում՝ նաև Ձեզ: Մեկ երկու ամիս առաջ էր, որ Երևանում մամուլի ասուլիս տվեց Բրյուսելի շրջանային դատարանում որպես թարգմանիչ աշխատող նախկին երևանցի մի կին ու հայտնեց, որ Բելգիայում և եվրոպական այլ պետություններում հանգրվանում են ոչ միայն նյութական ծանր կացության մեջ հայտնված մարդիկ, այլև կոնկրետ պաշտոնյաների կողմից հալածվածներ: Հնչած անունների մեջ, ինչպես սպասվում էր, Գյումրու քաղաքապետի անունն էր և դարձյալ ոչ մի արձագանք իշխանության կողմից:
> Այն, ինչ կատարվում է այսօր Գյումրիում` կրակոցներ, դանակահարությունների անվերջանալի շարան, մեծ ու փոքր ռազբորկաներ, 13-ամյա նախապատմություն ունի, և ուղղակիորեն կապված է Վարդան Ղուկասյանի պաշտոնավարման հետ: Նախ՝ իշխանության գալուց առաջ էլ քաղաքում եղեն են մանր-մունր կոնֆլիկտներ, բայց միշտ գտնվել է մեկը, որը հաշտեցրել է, հորդորել, որ փոքր համայնքներում չի կարելի ապրել թշնամության և ատելության մթնոլորտում:
> ...


ԱՂԲՅՈՒՐ

----------

Freeman (05.07.2012), Smokie (04.07.2012), Varzor (04.07.2012), VisTolog (05.07.2012), Արէա (04.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (04.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Երևանի մեջտեղը մարդիկ մարդկանց են հոշոտում համարյա ամեն օր, հայվաններ ........ 

Վայոց Ձորում գայլը ոչխար է հոշոտել




> Այսօր՝ հուլիսի 5-ին, առավոտյան ժամը 07.35-ին տեղեկություն է ստացվել, որ գիշերվա ընթացքում գայլը հոշոտել է Վայոց Ձորի Ռինդ գյուղի բնակիչ Վ. Մնացականյանին պատկանող մեկ և վիրավորել երեք ոչխար: Այս մասին տեղեկանում ենք ՀՀ Արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարության կայքից: Դեպքի մասին տեղեկացվել են մարզպետարանի բնապահպանության եվ ոստիկանության մարզային վարչություններին:


Աաաաա, նորություն աաաա, ապրի Արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարությունը. իրա կայքում տեղեկատվություն ա տեղադրել այն մասին, որ գայլը ոչխար ա կերել: Տեղեկացրել ա մարզպետարանին, ոստիկանությանը, Ազգային Անվտանգության Խորհդրին, ՄԱԿ-ին, ԵԱՀԿ-ին: 

Բա գայլ ա պիտի ոչխար ուտի, կարող ա կլուբնիկ ուտի ?

----------

Freeman (11.07.2012), Nadine (06.07.2012), Varzor (08.07.2012), VisTolog (11.07.2012), Արէա (06.07.2012), Նարե91 (06.07.2012), Նիկեա (06.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

այ էս թաղմանը սաղ կառավարությունն ու նաև պն նախարարը կգնան

ՄԱՀԱՑԵԼ Է ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԻ ԶՈՔԱՆՉԸ
http://www.a1plus.am/am/social/2012/07/09/in-law


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mephistopheles

> այ էս թաղմանը սաղ կառավարությունն ու նաև պն նախարարը կգնան
> 
> ՄԱՀԱՑԵԼ Է ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԻ ԶՈՔԱՆՉԸ
> http://www.a1plus.am/am/social/2012/07/09/in-law
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ասա Սերոժին շնորհավորելու են գնում, քելեխի փոխարեն էլ փարթի ա կազմակերպելու…


Sent from my fucking iPhone using Tapafuck

----------

Varzor (11.07.2012), VisTolog (11.07.2012)

----------


## Inna

*Արնախում խեցգետինների նոր տեսակն անվանել են Բոբ Մարլիի պատվին:*

113087.jpg


Ձկների արյամբ սնվող խեցգետինը, որը բնակվում է Կարիբյան ծովի կորալային խութերում, Gnathia marleyi անվանումն է ստացել` ի պատիվ հայտնի երաժիշտ Բոբ Մարլիի:

Lenta.ru -ն, հղում անելով ԱՄՆ-ի Գիտական ազգային հիմնադրամի կայքին, գրում է, որ ԱՄՆ-ի Արքանզաս նահանգի համալսարանի կենսաբան Փոլ Սիքքելը, որը հայտնաբերել է խեցգետնի նոր տեսակը, հստակեցրել է, որ որոշել է այն անվանել Մարլիի պատվին, որպեսզի դրանով իր սերն ու հարգանքն արտահայտի երաժշտի արվեստի նկատմամբ:

«Բացի այդ, նման խեցգետինները Կարիբյան տարածաշրջանում նույնքան առանձնահատուկ երեւույթ են, որքան Բոբը»:

Gnathia marleyi -ն Կարիբյան տարածաշրջանում վերջին 20 տարիներին հայտնաբերված միակ կենդանին է, ասվում է ԱՄՆ-ի Գիտական ազգային հիմնադրամի կայքի հաղորդագրությունում:

Gnathia marleyi-ի երիտասաևրդ ներկայացուցիչները թաքնվում են կորալնենրի, ջրիմուռների արանքներում` սպասելով որսին: 

Ավելի ավագները չեն սնվում, նրանք կարող են առանց սննդի դիմանալ 2-3 շաբաթ:

*Աղբյուր՝*  http://news.am/arm/news/113087.html

----------

Nimra (30.08.2012), Smokie (12.07.2012), Varzor (12.07.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Մեկ-մեկ լուրջ զայրանում եմ ֆեմինիստների վրա, բայց, որ նման դեպքեր են լինում...

*Ամուսինը սպանե՞լ է հղի կնոջը, թե՝ հասցրել ինքնասպանության*

 Կոտայքի մարզի Առինջ գյուղում հուլիսի 12-ին մահացել է 21-ամյա Մարո Գուլոյանը: Մարոն մոտ 4 ամսական հղի է եղել և 1,8 տարեկան աղջիկ ունի: Մարոյի հուղարկավորությունն այսօր է՝ Բյուրեղավանում գտնվող հայրական տանից։

Հարազատների պատմելով՝ Մարոյի ընտանեկան կյանքը շատ ծանր է եղել. նա մշտապես կապտուկների մեջ է եղել։ Ամուսինը՝ Գևորգ Գուլոյանը, դաժան ծեծերի է ենթարկել նրան։ Մարոն,  չդիմանալով ուզել է բաժանվել ամուսնուց, բայց վախեցել է, ամուսինը սպառնացել է «մորթել եղբորը», եթե Մարոն իրենց տանից դուրս գա։

Խոսակցություններ կան, որ մահվանից 20 րոպե առաջ Մարոն զանգահարել է իր զույգ եղբորը` Մհեր Թովմասյանին, կանչել իր մոտ և ասել, որ ուզում է բաժանվել ամուսնուց: Խնդրել է երեկոյան ծնողների հետ գալ իր և երեխայի հետևից: Եղբոր հետ հանդիպումից կես ժամ անց հարազատներին տեղեկացրել են, որ Մարոն ինքնասպանության փորձ է արել և նրան տեղափոխել են հիվանդանոց, որտեղ աղջիկը մահացել է:

«Կոտայքի մարզային քննչական բաժնում հարուցվել է քրեական գործ ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 110 հոդվածի 1–ին մասով, նշանակվել է դատաբժշկական փորձաքննություն, նախաքննությունը շարունակվում է»,– մեր հարցմանը պատասխանեց Արմեն Մալխասյանը՝ ՀՀ ոստիկանության հասարակայնության հետ կապերի և լրատվության վարչության ԶԼՄ–ների հետ կապի վերլուծության և լրատվության բաժնի պետը։

ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 110 հոդվածի առաջին մասը նախատեսում է առավելագույնը երեք տարվա ազատազրկում ինքնասպանության հասցնելու համար։

Մարոյի հարազատները համոզված են, որ եղբոր գնալուց հետո ամուսինը սպանել է նրան: Նրանք չեն հավատում ինքնասպանության վարկածին և ասում են, որ աղջկա պարանոցին պարանի հետքեր չեն, այլ՝ մատնահետքեր: Հարազատները կասկածում են, որ Մարոյին խեղդել է ամուսինը: Մարոյի ամուսինը ԱԺ պատգամավոր Մուրադ Գուլոյանի ազգականն է:

Հարազատները համոզված են, որ դեպքը կոծկվելու է. մինչ այս պահը ոստիկանության որևէ ներկայացուցիչ չի այցելել հարազատներին:

_Աղբյուրը ու դեպքի մասին առաջին բարձրաձայնողը ՝  http://www.hra.am/hy/events/2012/07/14/maro_

----------

Arpine (14.07.2012), Freeman (14.07.2012), Nimra (30.08.2012), Varzor (14.07.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------

Ripsim (19.07.2012), Արէա (20.07.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

*ՏՄՊՊՀ-ն խախտումներ է արձանագրում Վանաձորում*


Տնտեսական մրցակցության պաշտպանության պետական հանձնաժողովի (ՏՄՊՊՀ)` Լոռու մարզում իրականացրած ստուգումների կենտրոնում առաջին անհրաժեշտության սպառողական ապրանքներն էին: 


Մի շարք խախտումներ արձանագրվեցին Վանաձորի խոշոր առեւտրային կետերում, հայտնաբերվեցին ժամկետանց ապրանքներ:


Հանձնաժողովի փորձագետներից Հայկ Վարդանյանը լրագրողների հետ զրույցում ասաց, թե իրենք ենթադրում են, որ որոշ կետերում կարագի փոխարեն սպրեդ են վաճառում. - «Ընդ որում ասեմ, որ [վաճառվում է] 900, 1400, 1700 դրամ գներով, այն դեպքում, երբ կարագի գները, ըստ հանձնաժողովի կողմից կատարված ուսումնասիրությունների, 2 անգամ ավելի բարձր են»:


Արձանագրվել են նաեւ այլ խախտումներ: Մասնավորապես, կաթնամթերքի վրա բացակայում է անհրաժեշտ տեղեկատվությունը, իսկ ձվի վրա` համապատասխան մակնշումը:


«Հանձնաժողովը լայնածավալ ուսումնասիրություն իրականացրեց նախորդ տարվա ընթացքում ձվի արտադրության եւ իրացման շուկայում, խնդիրները բարձրաձայնվեցին, մի շարք արտադրողներ տուգանվեցին, բայց այժմ տեսնում ենք, որ նման խախտումները շարունակվում են», - ասաց փորձագետը:


ՏՄՊՊՀ-ի նախագահ Աշոտ Շաբոյանը տեղեկացրեց, որ թեեւ իրենք մարզերից բողոքներ չեն ստանում, սակայն մարզային այցելությունների միջոցով փորձում են ակտիվացնել իրենց գործունեությունը:


«Այսպիսի այցերի միջոցով մենք ուզում ենք մեր գործունեությունը ակտիվացնել մարզերում եւս, ավելացնենք ճանաչողությունը մարզերում մեր հանձնաժողովի նկատմամբ», - ասաց Շաբոյանը` հավելելով, որ առաջիկայում պատրաստվում են ավելի հաճախ այցելել մարզեր:


http://www.azatutyun.am/content/article/24655397.html

ՀԳ Մենք ձեզ հետ ենք: :ՃՃ

----------

Varzor (25.07.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> *Եթե ոստիկանները 2,5 ժամ չուշանային, գուցե ուսուցչուհուն հնարավո՞ր լիներ փրկել*
> 
> ''Հայկական ժամանակ''-ը գրում է. ''Օգոստոսի 12-ի վաղ առավոտյան իր բնակարանում, անհայտ անձի կամ անձանց կողմից սպանվել է երկար տարիների մանկավարժ, 45-ամյա Լուսինե Ղազարյանը: Կոմիտասի պողոտայի 30 շենքի երկրորղ հարկում գտնվող նրա բնակարան հանցագործները մուտք են պատշգամբից, որի դուռը, շոգ եղանակի պատճառով, տանտիրուհին գիշերը բաց էր թողել:
>  Երբ մարդասպանը նոր է մտած եղել բնակարան, և կինը փորձել է աղմկել, նրա հարևանները լսել են կնոջ ձայնը և ժամը 4.30-ի սահմաններում զանգահարել ոստիկանություն: Իսկ գիտե՞ք, թե ինչ է եղել հետո: Ոստիկանները որևէ կերպ չեն արձագանքել, հրահանգել են, որ մարդիկ հանգիստ քնեն: Հարևանները նորից են զանգահարել: Կարծում եք` ոստիկանները եկե՞լ են: Ոչ: Նրանք մուննաթ են եկել իրենց զանգահարող աղջկա վրա, ասել են. ''Կարո՞ղ ա գիտես` պետք ա գանք բոլոր բնակարանները հատ-հատ ստուգենք'': Դրանից որոշ ժամանակ անց հարևանները ևս մեկ անգամ զանգահարել են ''02'' հեոախոսահամարով: Վերջապես մի ոստիկան է հայտնվել: Կարծում եք, նա փորձել է պարզե՞լ, թե ինչ է եղել: Ոչ: Կանգնել է շենքի մուտքի մոտ ու ասել, որ ոչինչ չի կարող անել` մինչև կնոջ բնակարանի դուռը չբացվի: Մի քանի ահազանգից հետո իրավապահներից հույսները կտրած հարևաններից մեկին հաջողվել է մտնել Լուսինեի բնակարան, բայց, դժբախտաբար, կինն արդեն մահացած է եղել:
>  Ոստիկանություն առաջին զանգից մինչև կնոջը հայտնաբերելու պահը տևել է երկուսուկես ժամից ավելի: Ի՞նչ կլիներ, եթե ոստիկանները ժամանակին արձագանքեին քաղաքացիների կանչին: Գուցե Լուսինե Ղազարյանին հնարավո՞ր լիներ փրկել: Գուցե հանցագործն էլ արդեն հայտնաբերվա՞ծ լիներ: Ոստիկանության հասարակայնության հետ կապի և լրատվության վարչությունից երեկ մեզ այդպես էլ չպատասխանեցին, թե որոնք են ոստիկանների անպատասխանատու, մարդու կյանք արժեցած անտարբերության պատճառները, և արդյոք դա պարզելու համար ծառայողական քննություն նշանակվել է, թե՛ ոչ:
>  Տեղի ունեցածի վերաբերյալ ոստիկանության պաշտոնական հաղորդագրության մեջ, բնականաբար, չեն էլ հիշատակվում կանչերը, որոնք եղել են, նախ, ժամը 4.30-ի, հետո՝ 5-ի սահմաններում'':
> 
> http://www.mamul.am/am/news/23165


 :Shok: 

Արա դե ժողովուրդ ջան, մի քիչ վստահեք էլի մեր ոստիկաններին: Եթե չեն եկել, ուրեմն իմացել են, որ անիմաստ ա, չեն հասցնի: Համ էլ ամառ ա, շոգ ա, հո չպատրաստված չէի՞ն գալու, ժողովրդի աչքից ընկնեին: Մինչեւ մի հատ լողացել են, թրաշվել են, ավտոն են լվացել, 2.5 ժամ անցել ա:

----------

Freeman (17.08.2012), Smokie (24.09.2012), Varzor (17.08.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

Samsung-ը Apple-ին 1 միլիարդ դոլարը վճարել է 5 ցենտանոց կոպեկներով (ֆոտո)

Արտոնագրային վեճում պարտված Samsung ընկերությունը Apple-ի  գրասենյակ է ուղարկել 5 ցենտանոց կոպեկներով բեռնված 30 բեռնատար:Այսպիսիով  Samsung-ը  Apple-ին վճարել է դատարանի կողմից հաստատված 1 միլիարդ դոլարի տուգանքը` արտադրության 6 արտոնագրերի խախտման դիմաց:Օգոստոսի 28-ի առավոտյան 5 ցենտանոց կոպեկներով բեռնված 30 բեռնատարները մոտեցել են Կալիֆորնիայում գտնվող Apple-ի գրասենյակին: Անվտանգության աշխատակիցները չեն շտապել բեռանաթափել մեքենաները, սակայն Samsung-ի գլխավոր տնօրենը հեռախոսով Apple-ի ղեկավարին պարզաբանել է, որ հենց այսպես է ընկերությունը որոշել վճարել 1 միլիարդ դոլարը:Ընդհանուր առմամբ բեռնատարներում պետք է լիներ 20 միլիարդ կոպեկ: Samsung Elrctronics-ի ղեկավար Լի Կունգ Հին չարակամորեն հայտնել է, որ Apple-ի աշխատակիցները պետք է երկար ժամանակ ծախսեն մանրը հաշվելու համար, հայտնում է LifeNews-ը:«Կարող եք այդ կոպեկներով մի ամբողջ տարի  խմիչք գնել ավտոմատներից կամ ծախսել համակարգիչների վրա, ես թքած ունեմ: Մենք կատարել ենք մեր պարտականությունը»,-հայտնել է Samsung-ի ղեկավարը` Apple-ի գլխավոր տնօրենին:Հիշեցնենք, որ օգոստոսի 24-ին Սան- Խոսեի Դաշնային դատարանը  Samsung-ին ստիպել է Apple-ին վճարել 1 միլիարդ դոլարի տուգանք: Վճարման ձեւի մասին դատական որոշման մեջ չի նշվել, ինչից էլ օգտվել են Samsung-ի աշխատակիցները` որպեսզի մրցակցին հիշեցնեն ավելորդ մանրախնդրության մասին:


վերջնա!  :LOL: 

http://news.am/arm/news/118942.html

----------

Arpine (31.08.2012), Jarre (20.09.2012), keyboard (14.09.2012), laro (30.08.2012), Nimra (30.08.2012), Sambitbaba (20.09.2012), Varzor (30.08.2012), Արէա (30.08.2012), Ուլուանա (19.09.2012), Վահե-91 (30.08.2012), Ֆոտոն (30.08.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> [COLOR=#000000][FONT=ArianAMURegular]Samsung-ը Apple-ին 1 միլիարդ դոլարը վճարել է 5 ցենտանոց կոպեկներով (ֆոտո)


Դեղին մամուլ ա, նման բան չի եղել ու չի էլ լինի  :Jpit:  Դատավճիռը դեռ ուժի մեջ չի մտել, Սամսունգը բողոք է ներկայացնելու ու մինչև դեկտեմբեր դատարանը պիտի բողոքարկումը լսի:

----------

Jarre (20.09.2012), keyboard (14.09.2012), Moonwalker (30.08.2012), VisTolog (30.08.2012), Աթեիստ (30.08.2012), Ձայնալար (30.08.2012)

----------


## Nimra

> Երևանի մեջտեղը մարդիկ մարդկանց են հոշոտում համարյա ամեն օր, հայվաններ ........ 
> 
> Վայոց Ձորում գայլը ոչխար է հոշոտել
> 
> 
> 
> Աաաաա, նորություն աաաա, ապրի Արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարությունը. իրա կայքում տեղեկատվություն ա տեղադրել այն մասին, որ գայլը ոչխար ա կերել: Տեղեկացրել ա մարզպետարանին, ոստիկանությանը, Ազգային Անվտանգության Խորհդրին, ՄԱԿ-ին, ԵԱՀԿ-ին: 
> 
> Բա գայլ ա պիտի ոչխար ուտի, կարող ա կլուբնիկ ուտի ?


Եթե էդքան սրտացավ են, պիտի փո_ղ_հատույց լինեն տուժածին: Զզվալս գալիսա, գայլը գյուղ մտավ` տանք սպնենք, աղվեսը հավ կերավ` տանք սպանենք:
Կարծեմ մի տարի առաջ էլ տրամական պարգև էր հասնում նրան, ով գայլ սպանի:
Որ լսեցի , ուղղակի սարսափեցի:
Ոնց են բնապահպաններն էդքան հանգիստ նստում:
Հա, վտանգավոր են, մարդկային կյանքին էլ են վտանգ սպառնում, բայց ախր էդ կենդանու տեսակն էլ են վերացնում հայկական բնաշխարհից, չնայած, բնաշախարհ է նմացել որ... էէէէ:

----------

Varzor (30.08.2012)

----------


## Varzor

:Hands Up: 
Բացեց, բայց այնուամենայնիվ կատակ է եղել` արդեն հենց նույն news.am-ը այդ մասին հաղորդել է:

Հ.Գ.
Բայց գոնե մի բեռնատար կարող էին ուղարկել` Apple-ի վրա կայֆավատ ըլնելը խերա  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (31.08.2012), Ribelle (14.10.2012), VisTolog (30.08.2012), Աթեիստ (30.08.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Samsung-ը Apple-ին 1 միլիարդ դոլարը վճարել է 5 ցենտանոց կոպեկներով (ֆոտո)


Նո՛վու: :Sad: 
Ուրեմն 1 միլիարդը հավասար ա 20.000.000.000 հատ 5-սենթանոցի: Ամերիկյան 5-սենթանոցը («նիկըլ» կոչվածը) *կշռում ա* ուղիղ 5 գրամ: Էդ քեզ արեց 100.000.000.000 գրամ կամ 100.000.000 կիլոգրամ: Հիմա, եթե անգամ էդ բեռնատարները *ԲելԱԶ 75600* էին, ապա կպահանջվեր 313 նման բեռնատար: :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (31.08.2012), Jarre (20.09.2012), keyboard (14.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (30.08.2012)

----------


## Tig

Սրան վերաբերվող բոլոր թեմաները փակ են, դրա համար այստեղ եմ դնում:

Էս ո՞վ են արա.... :Shok: 
Ես չէի պատկերացնում, որ էս հարցում, էս աստիճան խորացած ու տարած հասարակություն գոյություն ունի... :Xeloq: 
Լրիվ գժվել են :Angry2: 

*Гей парады для первосклассников (Видео)*

----------

Nimra (14.09.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Սրան վերաբերվող բոլոր թեմաները փակ են, դրա համար այստեղ եմ դնում:
> 
> Էս ո՞վ են արա....
> Ես չէի պատկերացնում, որ էս հարցում, էս աստիճան խորացած ու տարած հասարակություն գոյություն ունի...
> Լրիվ գժվել են
> 
> *Гей парады для первосклассников (Видео)*


Օրինակ վա՞տա որ փոքր տարիքից սովորեցնում են երեխեքին, որ տղան կարա սիրի տղայի, աղջիկը աղջկա, ու որ ոչ թե պետքա վառել այլ ուղղակի ընդունել, որովհետև իրանք վատը չեն մենակ նրա համար որ տենց են: Իսկ պապա-պապա որ նկարում են գրեքերում, կարողա ուղղակի իրանց երկրում դա էնքան շատա, որ ուզում են գրքերի միջոցով նախապատրաստել: :LOL:

----------


## Tig

> Օրինակ վա՞տա որ փոքր տարիքից սովորեցնում են երեխեքին, որ տղան կարա սիրի տղայի, աղջիկը աղջկա, ու որ ոչ թե պետքա վառել այլ ուղղակի ընդունել, որովհետև իրանք վատը չեն մենակ նրա համար որ տենց են: Իսկ պապա-պապա որ նկարում են գրեքերում, կարողա ուղղակի իրանց երկրում դա էնքան շատա, որ ուզում են գրքերի միջոցով նախապատրաստել:


Վատա Հով, շատ վատա: Ամեն ինչ իրա ժամանակն ունի: Ու հանդուրժողականությունը տենց չեն սովորացնում: Սա հանդուրժողականությանը հաստատ չի նպաստում: Վաղը մյուս օրը ճիշտ կողմնորոշում ունեցողներն են հանդուրժողականության խնդիր ունենալու: Այսինքն այնտեղ արդեն այսօր խնդիրներ ունեն:

----------

Smokie (14.09.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Վատա Հով, շատ վատա: Ամեն ինչ իրա ժամանակն ունի: Ու հանդուրժողականությունը տենց չեն սովորացնում: Սա հանդուրժողականությանը հաստատ չի նպաստում: Վաղը մյուս օրը ճիշտ կողմնորոշում ունեցողներն են հանդուրժողականության խնդիր ունենալու: Այսինքն այնտեղ արդեն այսօր խնդիրներ ունեն:


Իսկ միգուցե հիմայա իրանց մոտ էդ ժամանակը՞: Հանդուրժողականություն սովորեցնելու մի տարբերակ առաջարկի, մեզ մոտ էլ կիրառենք: Ամեն մեկը թող ինքը որոշի ինչա ուզում ու ումիցա ուզում, լավ հասկանալով դրանց տարբերությունը, իսկ լավ հասկանալու համար պետքա սովորեցնել ատելություն քարոզելու փոխարեն:

----------


## Tasia

> Օրինակ վա՞տա որ փոքր տարիքից սովորեցնում են երեխեքին, որ տղան կարա սիրի տղայի, աղջիկը աղջկա, ու որ ոչ թե պետքա վառել այլ ուղղակի ընդունել, որովհետև իրանք վատը չեն մենակ նրա համար որ տենց են: Իսկ պապա-պապա որ նկարում են գրեքերում, կարողա ուղղակի իրանց երկրում դա էնքան շատա, որ ուզում են գրքերի միջոցով նախապատրաստել:


Իսկ ինչու՞ են փակ.....

----------


## Smokie

Աստված հոգին լուսավորի :Sad:  :Cray: 




> *Մահացել է Հրաչուհի Ջինանյանը
> *
> 
> 
> Այսօր, կյանքի 91-րդ տարում, երկարատև հիվանդությունից հետո մահացել է սիրված դերասանուհի, հաղորդավարուհի, ՀԽՍՀ ժողովրդական արտիստ, Երևանի պատվավոր քաղաքացի, պրոֆեսոր Հրաչուհի Ջինանյանը: Այս մասին տեղեկացրել են մշակութի նախարարությունից: Հրաչուհի Ջինանյանի մահվան առթիվ ՀՀ վարչապետի որոշմամբ ստեղծվել է թաղման կառավարական հանձնաժողով` ՀՀ մշակույթի նախարար Հ. Պողոսյանի նախագահությամբ:
> 
> Հ. Ջինանյանը ծնվել է 1919 թ. նոյեմբերի 25-ին, Կ. Պոլսում: 1925 թ. ներգաղթել է Խորհրդային Հայաստան: 1936-41թթ. սովորել է Երևանի պետական համալսարանի բանասիրական ֆակուլտետում: 1941թվականից աշխատել է Հայաստանի Հանրային ռադիոյում` որպես հաղորդավար, ապա` խմբագիր և ռեժիսոր: Երևանի պետական թատերական ինստիտուտի հիմնադրման օրվանից մինչև 2002թ. զբաղվել է մանկավարժական գործունեությամբ, երկար տարիներ ղեկավարել բեմական խոսքի ամբիոնը:
> 
> Արժանացել է բազմաթիվ պատվոգրերի ու մրցանակների, պարգևատրվել պետական պարգևներով: 1977թ. արժանացել է ՀԽՍՀ ժողովրդական արտիստի պատվավոր կոչման: 1984թ. ստացել է բեմական խոսքի ամբիոնի պրոֆեսորի կոչում: 2001թ. պարգևատրվել է «Մովսես Խորենացի» շքանշանով: 2003թ. արժանացել է «Երևանի պատվավոր քաղաքացի» կոչմանը: Հ. Ջինանյանի ստեղծագործական գործունեության մեջ առանձնահատուկ տեղ է զբաղեցնում ասմունքի ժանրը, որով հայտնի է դարձել հայ հանրությանը: Անվանի դերասանուհու որդին դերասան Արթուր Ութմազյանն է:


Աղբյուրը

----------

Varzor (20.09.2012)

----------


## Tig

Էս ո՞նց ա չէի նկատել էս պատասխանդ... :Think: 




> Իսկ միգուցե հիմայա իրանց մոտ էդ ժամանակը՞: Հանդուրժողականություն սովորեցնելու մի տարբերակ առաջարկի, մեզ մոտ էլ կիրառենք: Ամեն մեկը թող ինքը որոշի ինչա ուզում ու ումիցա ուզում, լավ հասկանալով դրանց տարբերությունը, իսկ լավ հասկանալու համար պետքա սովորեցնել ատելություն քարոզելու փոխարեն:


Բայց քեզ ո՞վ ասեց, որ ես ատելություն քարոզելու կողմնակից եմ: Ես էլ եմ սովորեցնելու կողմնակից, բայց իր ժամանակին ու ճիշտ մատուցման ձևով: Ոչ թե մանկապարտեզից ուղեղները լվանալու եղանակով: Իսկ հանդուրժողականություն սովորեցնելու միակ տարբերակը իմ կարծիքով սեփական օրինակն է: Եթե երեխան տեսնում է, որ ծնողը գիտակից մոտեցում է ցուցաբերում ու հանդուրժողականության սահմանագիծը տրամաբանակնի եզրագծից շատ չի տարբերվում, ինքստինքյան ինքն էլ է սկսում այդ մոտեցումը ընդունել: Այլ հարց է, որ հասարակության մեջ ոչ բոլորն են գիտակից ու տրամաբանական մոտեցում ցուցաբերում: Սա էլ արդեն կրթական ոլորտի խնդիր է: Իսկ կրթական ոլորտի խնդիրները իմ կարծիքով ամենաբարդերից են...

----------


## VisTolog

> Էս ո՞նց ա չէի նկատել էս պատասխանդ...
> 
> 
> 
> Բայց քեզ ո՞վ ասեց, որ ես ատելություն քարոզելու կողմնակից եմ: Ես էլ եմ սովորեցնելու կողմնակից, բայց իր ժամանակին ու ճիշտ մատուցման ձևով: Ոչ թե մանկապարտեզից ուղեղները լվանալու եղանակով: Իսկ հանդուրժողականություն սովորեցնելու միակ տարբերակը իմ կարծիքով սեփական օրինակն է: *Եթե երեխան տեսնում է, որ ծնողը գիտակից մոտեցում է ցուցաբերում ու հանդուրժողականության սահմանագիծը տրամաբանակնի եզրագծից շատ չի տարբերվում, ինքստինքյան ինքն էլ է սկսում այդ մոտեցումը ընդունել:* Այլ հարց է, որ հասարակության մեջ ոչ բոլորն են գիտակից ու տրամաբանական մոտեցում ցուցաբերում: Սա էլ արդեն կրթական ոլորտի խնդիր է: Իսկ կրթական ոլորտի խնդիրները իմ կարծիքով ամենաբարդերից են...



Իրանք էլ ապագա ծնողներ են կրթում, բառի լավ իմաստով էլի: :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (24.09.2012)

----------


## keyboard

:LOL: 




> *Բաքվում Ջենիֆեր Լոպեսը մատ է ցույց տվել ադրբեջանցիներին*
> Սեպտեմբերի 22-ին Բաքվում մեկնարկել է մինչև տասնյոթ տարեկան աղջիկների ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնությունը, որի բացման արարողության ժամանակ երաժշտական կատարմամբ հանդես գալու համար հրավիրվել է հայտնի երգչուհի Ջենիֆեր Լոպեսը:
> 
> Veteninf.az լրատվական կայքը հայտնում է, որ ելույթի ժամանակ Լոպեսն ուղղվել է դեպի մարզադաշտի տրիբունաները և մատ ցույց տվել հանդիսատեսներին: Նրա այդ «անքաղաքավարի պահվածքը» որսացել և տարածել են մարզադաշտում գտնվող արտասահմանցի ֆոտոլրագրողները: Լոպեսը Բաքվի հանրապետական մարզադաշտում 10 րոպե է եղել և ընդամենը մեկ երգ է կատարել:
> 
> gafgazinf. az լրատվական կայքը հայտնել է, որ առաջնության բացման արարողությանը 29870 հանդիսատեսի համար նախատեսված մարզադաշտը լեփ-լեցուն է եղել, սակայն, այն անմիջապես դատարկվել է Լոպեսի ելույթից հետո:
> 
> «Հատուկ այդ միջոցառման համար վերանորոգված մարզադաշտի փառահեղությունը ընդամենը մի քանի րոպե է տևել: Լոպեսի ելույթից հետո սկսվել է Ադրբեջանի և Կոլումբիայի միջև խաղը, սակայն, Ադրբեջանի ազգային հավաքականի խաղին մարզադաշտում գրեթե մարդ չի մնացել, քանի որ երկրպագուները մարզադաշտ էին եկել միայն Լոպեսին տեսնելու և լսելու համար, ինչը, նվազագույնն անհարգալից վերաբերմունք է Ադրբեջանի ազգային հավաքականի հանդեպ»,-գրում է կայքը:
> Ի դեպ, Հանդիպումն ավարտվել է հօգուտ Կոլումբիայի հավաքկանի՝ 4-0 հաշվով:


panorama.am

----------

Freeman (27.09.2012), Varzor (24.09.2012), Աթեիստ (24.09.2012), Արէա (24.09.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

*ՏՄՊՊՀ-ը հրապարակեց մանկապարտեզներում պետական գնումների ուսումնասիրությունների արդյունքները. 27 տնտեսվարող ենթարկվեցին պատասխանատվության

*
*Մանկապարտեզներին սփրեդ մատակարարողներն արդարանում են՝ մենք չգիտեինք, որ դա կարագ չէ*


 Տնտեսական մրցակցության պաշտպանության պետական հանձնաժողովը ավարտեց ուսումնասիրությունները՝ մանկապարտեզներում պետական գնումների շրջանակում ձեռք բերվող սննդամթերքի ոլորտում: Ուսումնասիրության նպատակն էր պարզել, թե որքանով են արդյունավետ օգտագործվում պետության կողմից մանկապարտեզներին հատկացվող ֆինանսական միջոցները և որքանով են բարեխիղճ աշխատում սննդի մատակարար հանդիսացող տնտեսվարողները:   

Վարույթի շրջանակներում մանրամասն ուսումնասիրվել է հանրապետության ողջ տարածքում գործող 575 մանկապարտեզների գործունեությունը: Արդյունքում բացահայտվել են ոչ միայն մրցութային կանոնների խախտման, այլ նաև մատակարար ընկերությունների կողմից անբարեխիղճ վարքագծի, այլ կերպ ասած՝ խաբեության տասնյակ դեպքեր: Եւ այսպես.

1. ՏՄՊՊՀ-ի կողմից բացահայտվել են մի շարք դեպքեր, երբ տնտեսվարողները  մանկապարտեզների հետ կնքել են կարագի մատակարարման պայմանագիր, սակայն կարագի փոխարեն երեխաների սննդի համար տրամադրել են բուսասերուցքային խառնուրդ՝ սփրեդ  կամ մարգարին, որոնք թե որակական և թե գնային առումով մի քանի անգամ զիջում են կարագին: Ավելին, որոշ մանկապարտեզների փաստաթղթերի ուսումնասիրությամբ պարզվել է, որ պետության կողմից երեխաների համար տրամադրված սննդի գումարով գնվել են այնպիսի ապրանքներ, որոնց օգտագործումը մանկական սննդում պարզապես անհնար է պատկերացնել: Օրինակ՝ սուրճ, բաստուրմա, սուջուխ, ձկան և մսի պահածոներ, կծու պղպղեղ և այլն (կից ներկայացվում են մի քանի հաշիվ-ապրանքագրեր):

2. Հատկապես մարզերում բացահայտվել են նաև այնպիսի դեպքեր, երբ մանկապարտեզների տնօրենները գնել են հենց սփրեդ,  քանի որ հաշիվ-ապրանքագրերում հստակ նշված է այդ մասին: Եթե նախորդ դեպքում  տնօրենները նշում էին, որ խնդրի մասին տեղյակ չեն եղել, ապա այս դեպքում ակնհայտ է, որ նրանք իմացել են սփրեդի ձեռքբերման մասին:

3. ՏՄՊՊՀ ուսումնասիրությունները փաստում են, որ հատկապես մարզերում, մի շարք ընկերություններ մանկապարտեզների տնօրենների փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ սննդի մատակարար են դարձել՝ առանց մրցույթների  անցկացման, ինչն օրենքի կոպիտ խախտում է: Նման գործելաոճը նպաստել է այս դաշտում անառողջ մրցակցային միջավայրի ձևավորմանը, քանի որ տասնյակ և միգուցե ավելի բարեխիղճ տնտեսվարողներ զրկվել են մրցույթներին մասնակցելու հնարավորությունից:

4. Մի շարք տնտեսվարողների վաճառքի փաստաթղթերից ակնհայտ է դառնում, որ վերջինները մանկապարտեզներին «կարագ» են մատակարարել 1000-1600 դրամով, այն դեպքում, երբ այդ նույն ժամանակահատվածում կարագի շուկայական գինը 2 անգամ ավելի թանկ է եղել, ինչը փաստում է, որ վաճառված ապրանքը կարագ չէ: Խուսափելով ՏՄՊՊՀ ներկայացնել ձեռքբերման փաստաթղթերը, տնտեսվարողները նշել են, որ կարագը կամ սփրեդը գնել են շուկայից` առանց փաստաթղթերի: Այնուհետև ՏՄՊՊՀ-ը տնտեսվարողներից պահանջել է  ներկայացնել ձեռքբերված ապրանքների համապատասխանության սերտիֆիկատները, որպեսզի ի վերջո  պարզի թե մատակարարները իրականում ինչ ապրանք են գնել և վաճառել: Արդյունքում պարզվել է, որ տնտեսվարողները հիմնականում ներկայացնում են միևնույն սերտիֆիկատները: Ստացվում է, որ տնտեսվարողը կարող է ձեռք բերել ցանկացած այլ ընկերության համապատասխանության սերտիֆիկատի պատճե և անհայտ ծագման ապրանքն իրացնել նշված փաստաթղթի ներքո: Բացի այդ, սերտիֆիկատները պարունակում են ընդհանուր բնույթի տեղեկատվություն, տրվում են երկար ժամանակահատվածով և դրանց մեջ չեն նշվում կոնկրետ ապրանքների խմբաքանակները և, ընդհանրապես այդ սերտիֆիկատներով հնարավոր չէ իդենտիֆիկացնել տվյալ ապրանքը:

ՏՄՊՊՀ ուսումնասիրություններով բացահայտված օրինախախտ ընկերություններն են.

Լուսաշխարհ ՍՊԸ, ԱԲԱՖ  ՍՊԸ , Սեար գրուպ ՍՊԸ, Երեքնուկ ՍՊԸ, Այգաբեր ՍՊԸ, Կրիստալ ՍՊԸ, Աբովյան Սիթի ՍՊԸ, Արմեն ԱՔԷ ՍՊԸ, Արարտ ՍՊԸ, Էթյունի ՍՊԸ, Ոսկե խարիսխ ՍՊԸ, Ամալյա Ներկարարյան ԱՁ, Թամարա Զոհրաբյան ԱՁ, Գառնիկ Խաչիկյան ԱՁ, Վոլոդյա Հովսեփյան ԱՁ,Կարապետ Կարապետյան ԱՁ, Վոլոդյա Փանոսյան ԱՁ, Մանուկ Մարգարյան ԱՁ, Նարինե Վիրաբյան ԱՁ, Նվեր Սևումյան ԱՁ, Ռիմա Տոնոյան ԱՁ, Ռիմա Մարգարյան ԱՁ, Երեմ Ասատրյան ԱՁ, Արամայիս Գևորգյան ԱՁ, Խանում Սիմոնյան ԱՁ, Արմեն Հովեյան ԱՁ, Արման Համբարձումյան ԱՁ:


Նշենք նաև, որ ՏՄՊՊՀ կողմից իրականացված ուսումնասիրության ընթացքում ի հայտ եկած խախտումները նաև օրենսդրական բացերի արդյունք են:  Խոսքը մասնավորապես վերաբերում է մանկապարտեզներում երեխաների համար նախատեսված սննդի կազմակերպման կարգին, որը թերի է: Այդ կարգում բացակայում է, թե որոնք են երեխաների համար թույլատրելի և արգելված սննդամթերքները: Օրինակ Ռուսաստանի դաշնությունում գործում է նորմատիվային իրավական ակտ, որը հստակ սահմանում է երեխաների սննդի համար օգտագործվող սննդամթերքի ցանկը:

ՏՄՊՊՀ-ը անընդունելի և դատապարտելի է համարում տնտեսվարողների նման վարքագիծը, առավել ևս, որ խնդիրն առնչվում է մանկահասակ երեխաներին: Այդ իսկ պատճառվող որոշվեց կիրառել անբարեխիղճ մրցակցության համար օրենսդրությամբ նախատեսված առավելագույն պատժաչափ` տվյալ տնտեսվարողի տարեկան հասույթի 1%-ի չափով:

ՏՄՊՊՀ-ը ուսումնասիրությունների ողջ փաթեթը կուղարկի ՀՀ Գլխավոր դատախազություն, ինչպես նաև բոլոր այն պետական մարմիններին, որոնց կարգավորման դաշտում գտնվում են վերոնշյալ խնդիրները

Աղբյուր:

----------

Varzor (28.09.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

:LOL:  :LOL: 




> Ոստիկանությունը, բացի մարմնավաճառնրից հայտնաբերելուց, նրանց հետ նաեւ պրոֆիլակտիկ աշխատանքներ է տանում


http://news.am/arm/news/125553.html

----------

Jarre (13.11.2012), keyboard (20.10.2012), Varzor (22.10.2012), VisTolog (20.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.10.2012), Տրիբուն (21.10.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

http://shamshyan.com/arm/A-woman-cho...5-seconds.html




> Բրիտանացի գիտնականները պարզել են, որ կնոջը 1 ր-ից ավելի քիչ ժամանակ է անհրաժեշտ, որպեսզի կինը հասկանա` տվյալ տղամարդը իրեն համապատասխանո՞ւմ է, թե՞ ոչ, հայտնում է Goodhouse-ը:
> 
> Հետազոտողները պարզել են, որ առաջինը կանայք ուշադրություն են դարձնում, թե ինչ գույնի են տղամարդու աչքերը, և թե որքան ինտելեկտ կա աչքերում:
> 
> Գիտնականները նաև պարզել են, որ կանայք սիրահարվում են ոչ թե առաջին, այլ 6-րդ հայացքից:


 :LOL: 
փաստորեն կանանց մոտ աչքի ինտելեկտի չափիչ սարք կա  :Shok: 
հրաշք հոդված ա  :Xeloq:

----------

Bruno (13.11.2012), Jarre (13.11.2012)

----------


## Tig

Բա ասում են Հայաստանում գործ չկա  :Jpit: 

*Արմավիրի մարզում տալվորիկցի ֆերմերը 5 տարի շարունակ 100-ից ավելի ուզբեկների ապօրինի աշխատեցրել է*

----------

Freeman (20.11.2012), One_Way_Ticket (20.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (20.11.2012), Աթեիստ (20.11.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Բա որ սաղ գործը «պանայեխալի»-ներն անեն, մեզ գործ չի մնա ։)

----------

Tig (20.11.2012)

----------


## Smokie

Մահացել է Ֆլորա Մարտիրոսյանը...

----------

keyboard (20.11.2012), Tig (20.11.2012)

----------


## erexa

> Մահացել է Ֆլորա Մարտիրոսյանը...


Մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս:  :Sad:

----------

Ambrosine (21.11.2012), Arpine (20.11.2012), keyboard (20.11.2012), Smokie (29.11.2012)

----------


## Jarre

Ուրախալի ա  :Smile: 
Ու միևնույն ժամանակ հարաբերական....  :Sad: 

*Նյու Յորքում առաջին անգամ առանց հանցագործության օր է գրանցվել*

Նյու Յորքի նորագույն պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ մեկ օրվա ընթացքում ոչ մի հանցագործություն չի կատարվել: Այդ մասին հայտնել են քաղաքի իրավապահ մարմինների ներկայացուցիչները:

Ընդհանուր առմամբ,  2012 թ. Նյու Յորքում, 1960 թ.-ից ի վեր, գրանցվել է սպանությունների նվազագույն քանակ, հայտնում է  BBC-ն: Ըստ ոստիկանության տվյալների` 2012թ.  սկզբից ի  մինչ օրս Նյու Յորքում տեղի է ունեցել ընդամենը  366 սպանություն`  նախորդ տարվան ցուցանիշից 23%-ով պակաս. 2011-ին սպանությունների թիվը 472 էր:

Փորձագետները նշում են, որ սպանությունների սակավությունը անսովոր է ավելի քան ութ միլիոն բնակչությամբ քաղաքի համար, գրում է  lenta.ru-ն: Համեմատության համար նշվում է, որ Ֆիլադելֆիայում, որտեղ ապրում է 1,5 միլիոն մարդ, 2012 թ. սկզբից ի վեր սպանվել է 301 մարդ, 2,7 միլիոն բնակչությամբ Չիկագոյում` 462:

Աղբյուր՝ *news.am*

----------

Freeman (02.12.2012), Smokie (29.11.2012), Varzor (30.11.2012), Արէա (29.11.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արա, աա իբր մի հետաքրքիր բան եք ուզում գրել, գոնե մի հատ քչից շատից գործից հասկացող գրագետ մարդու խնդրեք, թող գրածներդ մի քիչ դզի փչի: Դնում անոռուգլուխ թարգմանում են, ու չորս պարբերության մեջ մի հատ նորմալ նախադասություն չկա - էլ սև անցք, էլ սև սնցքի կշիռ, էլ լույսի արագությամբ շարժվող առարկաներ, էլ գրավիտացիոն ձգողականություն, էլ խոշոր աստղերի մարում ...... մի հատ ճիշտ տերմին չկա:  

Գիտնականները չափել են աշխարհի ամենամեծ սև անցքի կշիռը




> Ամերիկյան աստղագետները չափել են տիեզերքում հայտնաբերված խոշորագույն սև անցքի զանգվածը. փոխանցում է BBC-ն:
> 
> NGC 1277 անունը կրող սև անցքի քաշը 17 մլրդ անգամ գերազանցում է արևի քաշը: Այդ սև անցքը գտնվում է Երկրից 200 մլն լուսային տարվա հեռավորության վրա գտնվող համաստեղության մեջ:
> 
> Գիտնականների խոսքերով՝ հետազոտությունները կարող են փոխել սև անցքերի ձևավորման մասին տեսությունը:
> 
> Սև անցքերն առաջանում են անսահմանափակ գրավիտացիոն ճնշման պայմաններում, որը տեղի է ունենում խոշոր աստղերի մարումից հետո:
> Նրանք ստեղծում են այնքան ուժեղ գրավիտացիոն ձգողականություն, որ այդեղից դուրս գալ չեն կարող նույնիսկ լույսի արագությամբ շարժվող առարկաները:


Բա սև անցքի նկարը ինչ լավն ա, իսկական անցք ա...

----------

Freeman (02.12.2012), keyboard (29.11.2012), Kuk (01.12.2012), Sambitbaba (01.12.2012), Smokie (29.11.2012), Varzor (30.11.2012), Գալաթեա (29.11.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես էլ ասում եմ ինչի Արմավիան բանի պետք չի: Փաստորեն մենք Կոնգոյում ենք ավիաընկերություն պահում: 

Կոնգոյում վթարված ինքնաթիռը պատկանել է հայկական ավիաընկերության. զոհերի ցանկը

----------

keyboard (02.12.2012), Varzor (05.12.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հայաստանում գրանցված լիքը ավիաընկերություններ կան՝ մեծ մասը Հայաստանի տեղն էլ չգիտեն: Ստեղ հարկերն են կարծեմ ցածր:

----------

keyboard (02.12.2012), Varzor (05.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայաստանում գրանցված լիքը ավիաընկերություններ կան՝ մեծ մասը Հայաստանի տեղն էլ չգիտեն: Ստեղ հարկերն են կարծեմ ցածր:


Փաստորեն, ոնց որ Լիբերիայի նավատորմը:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հա, ինչ-որ տենց մոմենտ ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Tig

Էս եզը մի քանի ամիս առաջ չէ՞ր հայտարարում, որ ինքը հայա... մեղա մեղա... հիմա էլ թուրք ա... :Shok: 
Անսկզբունք մարդուց զզվելի բան չկա էս աշխարհում... :Bad: 




հ.գ. հասկացանք փող... բայց ո՞նց եք քնում գիշերները...

----------

Ingrid (13.12.2012), Varzor (13.12.2012), Աթեիստ (11.12.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Էս եզը մի քանի ամիս առաջ չէ՞ր հայտարարում, որ ինքը հայա... մեղա մեղա... հիմա էլ թուրք ա...
> Անսկզբունք մարդուց զզվելի բան չկա էս աշխարհում...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> հ.գ. հասկացանք փող... բայց ո՞նց եք քնում գիշերները...



Տիգ ջան, ի դեպ, հայերեն էլ է խոսում: Մալադեց Ռուսո, ահագին էլ լեզու գիտի:

----------

Աթեիստ (11.12.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էս Ռուսսոն Արամեի պես լավ հավեսով երգով մտավ աչքներս, հետո երկուսն էլ դարձան շարքային թաթա։

----------


## Varzor

> Էս Ռուսսոն Արամեի պես լավ հավեսով երգով մտավ աչքներս, հետո երկուսն էլ դարձան շարքային թաթա։


Սկզբունքային տեսանկյունից երկուսն էլ Թաթայի չարեքը չարժեն:

----------

Smokie (15.02.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> *Հայ ծանրորդի մեդալը մնացել է մաքսակետում. պետությունը մաքսազերծման գումար է պահանջում*
> 
> Սպորտում ոսկե, արծաթե եւ բրոնզե մեդալները մարզիկների սեփականությունը չեն, դրանք պետության նվաճումներն են, սակայն Հայաստանում այդ ամենին այլ կերպ են նայում` մարզիկի նվաճած մեդալը ենթարկվում է մաքսազերծման 47 հազար դրամով:
> Այս մասին NEWS.am Sport-ի թղթակցի հետ զրույցում ասաց Հայաստանի ծանրամարտի ֆեդերացիայի գլխավոր քարտուղար Փաշիկ Ալավերդյանը:
> 2011թ. Համաշխարհային ուսանողական խաղերում Հայկ Հակոբյանի նվաճած բրոնզե մեդալի համար Հայաստանում մաքսազերծման գումար են պահանջել։
> 
> «Մեր լավագույն ծանրորդներից Հայկ Հակոբյանը 2011թ. համաշխարհային ուսանողական խաղերում գրավել էր չորրորդ տեղը: Ոսկե մեդալակիրը դոպինգ օգտագործելու համար հետագայում որակազրկվել է եւ մեր մարզիկը բարձրացել է երրորդ տեղ եւ նվաճել բրոնզե մեդալ: Նրան վերադարձվել է բրոնզե մեդալը: Ուսանողական խաղերի միջազգային կազմակերպությունը ուղարկել է մեդալը Հայաստան: Սակայն այդ մեդալը այժմ մնացել է Հայաստանի Արարատյան մաքսակետում: Հայաստանում այդ մեդալը ներկրելու համար մաքսազերծում են պահանջում` 47 հազար դրամ: Ասում են՝ արի մուծի այդ գումարը, մեդալդ տանք քեզ։ Այդ մեդալն արժե ընդամենը 10 եվրո` մեր գումարով 5 հազար դրամ: Իսկ սահմանին ասում են` բա ծախս ենք արել, բերել, հասցրել ենք այստեղ, պիտի մաքսազերծենք… Ի՞նչ է նշանակում մարզիկի նվաճած մեդալը մաքսազերծել: Դա մարզիկի անձնական մեդալը չէ, դա պետության անուն ազգանունն է: Այսօր ես գնալու եմ անցակետ՝ տեսնեմ այդ ինչ 47 հազար դրամ են ուզում, ում համար են ուզում: Ծիծաղելի է… Սրա մասին պետք է մտածենք, թե չորս տարվա ցիկլից հետո մեր մարզիկները Օլիմպիական խաղերում ինչու են այդպիսի արդյունքներ ցույց տալիս:  Միայն մեր ներսում պետք է պատճառները փնտրենք, որ մարզիկի նվաճած մեդալի դիմաց մաքսազերծում չպահանջենք 47 հազար դրամ»,- ասաց Փաշիկ Ալավերդյանը:


աղբյուր

Ախր ո՞նց կարող է էսպիսի բան լինել: Համ էլ ո՞նց կարող է 5000 դրամ արժողությամբ իրը մաքսազերծվել 47.000 դրամով...

----------

Ambrosine (21.12.2012), Tig (17.12.2012), Valentina (17.12.2012), Varzor (21.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ախր ո՞նց կարող է էսպիսի բան լինել: Համ էլ ո՞նց կարող է 5000 դրամ արժողությամբ իրը մաքսազերծվել 47.000 դրամով...


Շատ նորմալ ա: Բա հո Սաշիկը 300.000 դոլարանոց ավտոն չի՞, որ 5000 դրամով մաքսազերծեն:

----------


## Varzor

> Շատ նորմալ ա: Բա հո Սաշիկը 300.000 դոլարանոց ավտոն չի՞, որ 5000 դրամով մաքսազերծեն:


???
Ոնց, Սաշիկը որ ավտոյա բերում մաքսայինը իրան փող չի տալիս դրա համար, այլ դեռ մի բան էլ ինքնա 5000 դրամ մուծում?  :Shok: 
Այ քեզ անարդար ու անհարգալից վերաբերմունք  :Angry2:

----------


## Freeman

> ???
> Ոնց, Սաշիկը որ ավտոյա բերում մաքսայինը իրան փող չի տալիս դրա համար, այլ դեռ մի բան էլ ինքնա 5000 դրամ մուծում? 
> Այ քեզ անարդար ու անհարգալից վերաբերմունք


Դե դեմն ընտրություններ են :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Շարլ Ազնավուրի դուստրն իսլամ է ընդունել

----------

Moonwalker (27.01.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Շարլ Ազնավուրի դուստրն իսլամ է ընդունել


Չէի ուզի Ազնաուրի թոռները մահմեդական մեծանային, ինչքան էլ հանդուրժող լինեմ...  :Sad:

----------

Ձայնալար (27.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

«Մահմեդական մեծանալն» ի՞նչ է: Կմեծանան, իրենք կորոշեն ինչի են հավատում ու ինչ են դառնում: 
Համ էլ դա ի վերջո միայն իրենց ընտանիքի գործն է, ինչքան էլ հայերը Ազնավուրին իրենց ազգային սեփականությունը համարեն: 

Էս կրոններն էլ ոնց որ հենց մենակ նրա համար են ստեղծվել, որ մարդկանց իրար դեմ թշնամացնեն. դրանց օգուտը մի տեղ չտեսանք...

----------

Jarre (29.01.2013), Smokie (15.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (27.01.2013), Աթեիստ (27.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (27.01.2013), Արէա (27.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.01.2013), Ներսես_AM (27.01.2013), Շինարար (27.01.2013), Ռուֆուս (27.01.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Այվի ջան, մահմեդական մեծանալն էն է, որ վաղը կհարցնեն՝ Հայստանը գիտեք ի՞նչ է, չեն իմանա, հետո մի կերպ տեղը կբերեն, որ Արմենիան է...

----------


## ivy

Ալֆա ջան, կրոնը ինչ կապ ունի լեզվի կամ աշխարհագրական գիտելիքների հետ, ու եթե անգամ հենց էդպես էլ լինի, ինձ կամ քեզ ինչի պիտի հուզի Ազնավուրի թոռների մի բան իմանալ, չիմանալը: Էդ ինչ մի խորը ազգային արժանապատվություն ունենք, որ մեր ձեռը կրակն ընկած էն խեղճ մարդու թոռների ու ծոռների վրա ենք արդեն տարածում: 
Իսկ էդ «կրոնով մեծանալու» դերը իսկապես գերագնահատում ես: Ու հենց էս օրինակն էլ պիտի դա քեզ ցույց տար: Ազնավուրի աղջիկն էլ «քրիստոնյա էր մեծացել», տես, որ ի վերջո մահմեդական դարձավ:

----------

Smokie (15.02.2013), Աթեիստ (27.01.2013), Գալաթեա (27.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.01.2013), Տրիբուն (27.01.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Չէի ուզի Ազնաուրի թոռները մահմեդական մեծանային, ինչքան էլ հանդուրժող լինեմ...


Դու գիտե՞ս` Թուրքիայում ինչքան մուսուլման հայ կա: Բոլոր տեսակի հանդուրժողականություններից ամենաշատը հայերը պարտավոր են կրոնական հանդուրժողականություն ցուցաբերել:

----------

Jarre (29.01.2013), Moonwalker (15.02.2013), Աթեիստ (27.01.2013), Գալաթեա (27.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.01.2013), Տրիբուն (27.01.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Այվի ջան, մահմեդական մեծանալն էն է, որ վաղը կհարցնեն՝ Հայստանը գիտեք ի՞նչ է, չեն իմանա, հետո մի կերպ տեղը կբերեն, որ Արմենիան է...


չեմ կարծում, թե էտ իմանալ չիմանալը կարող ա կապված լինել մահմեդականության՝ ու ընդհանրապես կրոնի հետ: Ու վաբշե մի վախտ քրիստոնեությունն էր մոդա, հիմա էլ կարողա մահմեդականությունն ա մոդա: Ինչ իմանաս մեկել տեսար վաղն ել վերադառցանք բազմաստվածությանը  :Smile:

----------


## Alphaone

> չեմ կարծում, թե էտ իմանալ չիմանալը կարող ա կապված լինել մահմեդականության՝ ու ընդհանրապես կրոնի հետ: Ու վաբշե մի վախտ քրիստոնեությունն էր մոդա, հիմա էլ կարողա մահմեդականությունն ա մոդա: Ինչ իմանաս մեկել տեսար վաղն ել վերադառցանք բազմաստվածությանը


Բազմաստվածությանն արդեն շատերը վերադարձել են, անձամբ ես գոնե մի քանի հոգու ճանաչում եմ, իմ շատ մտերիմ ընկերուհին էլ մահմեդականի հետ է ամուսնացել ու ինձ համար դա անոմալիա չի եղել, բայց քրիստոնեություն ու Ազնաուրն ինձ մոտ այնքան են շաղկապակցված ու ասոցիացված հայ ինքնության հետ, որ արդեն ոչ քրիստոնյա Ազնաուրի թոռն իմ ուղեղում չի տեղավորվում, գուցե դա կարծրատիպ է, չեմ հերքում, բայց չեմ էլ կարծում, որ Հայաստանում էն մեն-միակն եմ, ով էդպես է մտածում…

----------


## Tig

Հետաքրքիր տեսանյութեր են:

ՌԴ Չելյաբինսկի մարզում երկնաքարային անձրև է տեղացել. վիրավորվել է 4 աշակերտ (տեսանյութեր, լուսանկարներ,թարմացված)

----------

Jarre (16.02.2013), Valentina (15.02.2013), Varzor (16.02.2013), Աթեիստ (15.02.2013), Վահե-91 (15.02.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Նենց որ, եթե հանկարծ ճակատաին բշտիկ լինի, անպայման ուշադրություն դարձրեք, թ՞է չէ....





աղբյուր

----------

Varzor (19.02.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հայեր, ինչ-որ մեկը տեղյա՞կ է արդյոք երեկ Գետաշենում տուն պայթեցվել է, թե ոչ  :Think: 
Նոր ինձ այդ մասին հարցրին, ինքս չեմ լսել ու չեմ կարդացել նման բան ու չեմ էլ գտնում որևէ նյութ, որ այդ մասին ինչ-որ բան կհաղորդի, բայց հարցնողը պնդում է, որ այդ շրջանի բարեկամներից է իմացել, բայց ինքն էլ ցանկանում է 100%-ով համոզվել:

----------


## VisTolog

Ն.Ս.Օ.Տ.Տ. Գարեգին Բ Ամենայն Հայոց կաթողիկոսի Հայրապետական տնօրինությամբ Կոտայքի թեմի առաջնորդ գերաշնորհ Տեր Առաքել եպիսկոպոս Քարամյանը փետրվարի 1-ից առաջնորդական իր ծառայությանը համատեղ ստանձնել է ՀՀ ոստիկանության հոգևոր պատասխանատուի պաշտոնը:  :Blink: 
ՀՀ ոստիկանության պետ Վլադիմիր Գասպարյանին հղած գրության մեջ Մայր աթոռ սուրբ Էջմիածնի կաթողիկոսարանի դիվանապետ Արշակ արքեպիսկոպոս Խաչատրյանը վստահություն է հայտնել, որ ոստիկանության պետի մնայուն աջակցությամբ Առաքել եպիսկոպոսը հաջողությամբ կիրականացնի հոգևոր իր առաքելությունը՝ ի նպաստ մեր եկեղեցու զորացման և մեր երկրի շենացման:
Այս մասին հայտոնւմ է ոստիկանության մամլո ծառայությունը։

http://www.a1plus.am/am/social/2013/02/09/vostikanutyun

----------

keyboard (05.03.2013), Tig (06.03.2013), Varzor (05.03.2013), Նիկեա (02.05.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Ինչպես հայտնում է utro.ru-ն, մահացել է ռուս օլիգարխ Բորիս Բերեզովկսին: Նրան մահացած են գտել իր Լոնդոնյան բնակարանում:

Մանրամասները` այստեղ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ծեծկռտուք գիշերային ակումբում

Աշխա՛րհ-աշխա՛րհ .... Սյունիք գյուղի գիշերային ակումբը  :Love:

----------

keyboard (27.03.2013), Արէա (28.03.2013)

----------


## armspecialist

Նրանք վաղը հայաստանում կլինեն

Վաղը շատ կերևոր օրերից մեկնա, որ մարդիկ ճանանչեն հայաստանը,Ռուսաստանի NATIONAL  GEOGRAPHIC ի անդամները  գալիս են հայաստան, որպեսզի բոլորին ցույց տա մեր երկրի գեղեցկությունը

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ծեծկռտուք գիշերային ակումբում
> 
> Աշխա՛րհ-աշխա՛րհ .... Սյունիք գյուղի գիշերային ակումբը


Այսինքն Սյունիք գյուղում՞՞

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այսինքն Սյունիք գյուղում՞՞


Սյունիք գյուղում, էլ ի՞նչ այսինքն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լիոնի ականջը կանչի .... 

Հանրապետության Հրապարակում կտեղադրվի՞ ազգերի «տոհմածառը»




> «ՓիԱր-ի Զարգացման Հայկական կենտրոնը հանդես է գալիս նոր նախագիծ-առաջարկով: Դրա շրջանակներում առաջարկվում է Հանրապետության Հրապարակում տեղադրել ազգերի «տոհմածառը», որի համաձայն աշխարհի բոլոր ազգերը սերում են Հայաստանից և հայերից:

----------

Moonwalker (15.04.2013), Sagittarius (30.04.2013), VisTolog (16.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (15.04.2013), Դավիթ (15.04.2013), Վահե-91 (15.04.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լարված և պայթյունավտանգ իրավիճակ՝ Արագածոտնի մարզում. գյուղացիները սպառնում են ինքնահրկիզվել 
> 
> Այս պահին արտակարգ և լարված իրավիճակ է ստեղծվել Արագածոտնի մարզում: 
> 
> Shamshyan.com-ի փոխանցմամբ, թվով 1000-ից ավելի գյուղացիներ Երևան-Գյումրի ավտոճանապարհի Ուջան գյուղի հատվածում կանգնեցրել են բեռնատար և այլ մակնիշի տրանսպորտային միջոցներ, ճանապարհի լայնքով դրվել են ջրի հսկայական խողովակներ, որպեսզի երթևեկությունը տվյալ հատվածում տեղի չունենա: 
> 
> Գյուղացիների համբերության բաժակը լցվել է, քանի որ ըստ գյուղացիների, ինչ-որ պարսիկ Արագածոտնի մարզում սարքել է ջրի գեսեր, ինչն էլ արդեն տևական ժամանակ է զրկում է գյուղացիներին խմելու և ոռոգման ջրից։
> 
> Գյուղացիներն ասել են, ոչ այս հարցն օրերի ընթացքում եթե լուծում չստանա,  ապա գնալու են Երևան՝ Կառավարության շենքի դիմաց, և ի նշան բողոքի ընդհուպ ինքնահրկիզվելու են: 
> ...


Ասա` այ վաճառող, քո գյուղացին ջուր եթե չի կարողանալու ստանալ, օտարը քեզ պե՞տք ա: Լավ են արել գյուղացիները, հալալ ա:

----------

Moonwalker (30.04.2013), Sagittarius (30.04.2013), Tig (30.04.2013)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Կարևոր լուր ա… մեզ էլ ա վերաբերվում…

_Այս շաբաթ շվեդական խորհրդարանը մի օրինագիծ կքննարկի, որը տղամարդկանց պարտավորեցնում է նստած միզել: Այս օրինագծի նախաձեռնողները համոզված են, որ այն հնարավորություն կտա բարձրացնել հիգիենայի, տղամարդկանց և կանանց հավասարության մակարդակը, ինչպես նաև խուսափել շագանակագեղձի քաղցկեղից:
Դատելով ամեն ինչից, խոսքը միայն հասարակական պետքարանների մասին է, տեղեկացնում է ZMAN.com-ը:
Օրինագծի հեղինակ Վիգգո Հանսենը կարծում է, որ նստած միզելը շագանակագեղձի քաղցկեղի կանխարգելիչ միջոց է: Սակայն շատ բժիշկներ դա անհեթեթություն են համարում:
Եվ վերջապես, Հանսենի խոսքերով, նստած դիրքը բարելավում է սեռական կյանքը և այն ավելի երկարատև է դարձնում:
Օրինագծի հակառակորդները պնդում են, որ այդպիսի ինտիմ գործողությունները հնարավոր չէ կառավարել, իսկ կանայք կարող են բողոքել իրենց ամուսինների դեմ:_

----------


## Դեկադա

> Կարևոր լուր ա… մեզ էլ ա վերաբերվում…
> 
> _Այս շաբաթ շվեդական խորհրդարանը մի օրինագիծ կքննարկի, որը տղամարդկանց պարտավորեցնում է նստած միզել: Այս օրինագծի նախաձեռնողները համոզված են, որ այն հնարավորություն կտա բարձրացնել հիգիենայի, տղամարդկանց և կանանց հավասարության մակարդակը, ինչպես նաև խուսափել շագանակագեղձի քաղցկեղից:
> Դատելով ամեն ինչից, խոսքը միայն հասարակական պետքարանների մասին է, տեղեկացնում է ZMAN.com-ը:
> Օրինագծի հեղինակ Վիգգո Հանսենը կարծում է, որ նստած միզելը շագանակագեղձի քաղցկեղի կանխարգելիչ միջոց է: Սակայն շատ բժիշկներ դա անհեթեթություն են համարում:
> Եվ վերջապես, Հանսենի խոսքերով, նստած դիրքը բարելավում է սեռական կյանքը և այն ավելի երկարատև է դարձնում:
> Օրինագծի հակառակորդները պնդում են, որ այդպիսի ինտիմ գործողությունները հնարավոր չէ կառավարել, իսկ կանայք կարող են բողոքել իրենց ամուսինների դեմ:_


 Ինձ հիգիենայի պահը դուր եկավ:Շատ լավ կլիներ որ օրինագիծը միայն հասարարակական պետքարանների չվերաբերվեր: Հասարակական  պետքարաններում առանձին ա կանանց ու տղամարդկանցը: Այ թող տանն էլ ընդունվի: ԹԷ չէ մտնում ես պետքարան...

----------

keyboard (03.05.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Կարևոր լուր ա… մեզ էլ ա վերաբերվում…
> 
> _Այս շաբաթ շվեդական խորհրդարանը մի օրինագիծ կքննարկի, որը տղամարդկանց պարտավորեցնում է նստած միզել: Այս օրինագծի նախաձեռնողները համոզված են, որ այն հնարավորություն կտա բարձրացնել հիգիենայի, տղամարդկանց և կանանց հավասարության մակարդակը, ինչպես նաև խուսափել շագանակագեղձի քաղցկեղից:
> Դատելով ամեն ինչից, խոսքը միայն հասարակական պետքարանների մասին է, տեղեկացնում է ZMAN.com-ը:
> Օրինագծի հեղինակ Վիգգո Հանսենը կարծում է, որ նստած միզելը շագանակագեղձի քաղցկեղի կանխարգելիչ միջոց է: Սակայն շատ բժիշկներ դա անհեթեթություն են համարում:
> Եվ վերջապես, Հանսենի խոսքերով, նստած դիրքը բարելավում է սեռական կյանքը և այն ավելի երկարատև է դարձնում:
> Օրինագծի հակառակորդները պնդում են, որ այդպիսի ինտիմ գործողությունները հնարավոր չէ կառավարել, իսկ կանայք կարող են բողոքել իրենց ամուսինների դեմ:_


կանայք ուղղակի նախանձում են, որ իրանք չեն կարա...  :Sulel:

----------

keyboard (03.05.2013), VisTolog (02.05.2013), Աթեիստ (02.05.2013), Հայկօ (04.05.2013)

----------


## Tig

> Կարևոր լուր ա… մեզ էլ ա վերաբերվում…
> 
> _Այս շաբաթ շվեդական խորհրդարանը մի օրինագիծ կքննարկի, որը տղամարդկանց պարտավորեցնում է նստած միզել: Այս օրինագծի նախաձեռնողները համոզված են, որ այն հնարավորություն կտա բարձրացնել հիգիենայի, տղամարդկանց և կանանց հավասարության մակարդակը, ինչպես նաև խուսափել շագանակագեղձի քաղցկեղից:
> Դատելով ամեն ինչից, խոսքը միայն հասարակական պետքարանների մասին է, տեղեկացնում է ZMAN.com-ը:
> Օրինագծի հեղինակ Վիգգո Հանսենը կարծում է, որ նստած միզելը շագանակագեղձի քաղցկեղի կանխարգելիչ միջոց է: Սակայն շատ բժիշկներ դա անհեթեթություն են համարում:
> Եվ վերջապես, Հանսենի խոսքերով, նստած դիրքը բարելավում է սեռական կյանքը և այն ավելի երկարատև է դարձնում:
> Օրինագծի հակառակորդները պնդում են, որ այդպիսի ինտիմ գործողությունները հնարավոր չէ կառավարել, իսկ կանայք կարող են բողոքել իրենց ամուսինների դեմ:_


"Կանանց իրավունքների" պաշտպանության ծայրահեղացման վառ օրինակ, որը ոտնահարում է "տղամարդկանց իրավունքները":
Ահա թե ինչի է հանգեցնում մարդու իրավունքներ ասվածը արհեստականորեն տարանջատելու գործընթացը: Չպիտի լինի առանձին կանանց ու առանձին տղամարդկանց իրավունքներ: Կա մարդու իրավունքներ: Ու մարդը իրավունք ունի միզելու այնպես ինչպես իրեն հարմար է:

----------

keyboard (03.05.2013), Smokie (02.05.2013), _Հրաչ_ (02.05.2013), Ուլուանա (02.05.2013)

----------


## Smokie

> "Կանանց իրավունքների" պաշտպանության ծայրահեղացման վառ օրինակ, որը ոտնահարում է "տղամարդկանց իրավունքները":
> Ահա թե ինչի է հանգեցնում մարդու իրավունքներ ասվածը արհեստականորեն տարանջատելու գործընթացը: Չպիտի լինի առանձին կանանց ու առանձին տղամարդկանց իրավունքներ: Կա մարդու իրավունքներ: Ու մարդը իրավունք ունի միզելու այնպես ինչպես իրեն հարմար է:


Իմ համար սա աբսուրդ էր ու ահավոր տհաճ: Միզելո՞վ են պաշտպանում իրավունքներ :Shok:  До чего техника дошала

----------

keyboard (03.05.2013), Նիկեա (02.05.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> "Կանանց իրավունքների" պաշտպանության ծայրահեղացման վառ օրինակ, որը ոտնահարում է "տղամարդկանց իրավունքները":
> Ահա թե ինչի է հանգեցնում մարդու իրավունքներ ասվածը արհեստականորեն տարանջատելու գործընթացը: Չպիտի լինի առանձին կանանց ու առանձին տղամարդկանց իրավունքներ: Կա մարդու իրավունքներ:*Ու մարդը իրավունք ունի միզելու այնպես ինչպես իրեն հարմար է:*


չեմ կարծում որ ճիշտ ես.. սա հենց են դեպքն է, որ հասարակությունը պետք է խառնվի ու ուղղորդի...
ավելին: էս վերջերս մի չինացի մանրեաբանի ուսումնասիրություններն   էի կարդում:նա հայտնաբերել էր  որ կանանց ներարգանդային ցիստիտի հիմական պատճառը զուգարանակոնքին նստած միզելն է: նա առաջարկում էր որ կնոջը ստիպեն միզել կանգնած:
ու ես միանշանակ կողմ են:

----------


## Tig

> չեմ կարծում որ ճիշտ ես.. սա հենց են դեպքն է, որ հասարակությունը պետք է խառնվի ու ուղղորդի...
> ավելին: էս վերջերս մի չինացի մանրեաբանի ուսումնասիրություններն   էի կարդում:նա հայտնաբերել էր  որ կանանց ներարգանդային ցիստիտի հիմական պատճառը զուգարանակոնքին նստած միզելն է: նա առաջարկում էր որ կնոջը ստիպեն միզել կանգնած:
> ու ես միանշանակ կողմ են:


Եթե խնդիրը մաքրությունն է, տվյալ դեպքում մաքուր զուգարանակոնք ունենալը, ապա չեմ կարծում, որ օրենք ընդունելով մարդիկ կսկսեն ավելի մաքուր լինել: Նման դեպքի համար գիտական հիմնավոր քարոզչություն է պետք տանել, ոչ թե աբսուրդի հասնող օրենքներ ընդունել:

----------

Jarre (02.05.2013), Աթեիստ (02.05.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (02.05.2013), Նիկեա (02.05.2013), Ուլուանա (02.05.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> "Կանանց իրավունքների" պաշտպանության ծայրահեղացման վառ օրինակ, որը ոտնահարում է "տղամարդկանց իրավունքները":
> Ահա թե ինչի է հանգեցնում մարդու իրավունքներ ասվածը արհեստականորեն տարանջատելու գործընթացը: Չպիտի լինի առանձին կանանց ու առանձին տղամարդկանց իրավունքներ: Կա մարդու իրավունքներ: Ու մարդը իրավունք ունի միզելու այնպես ինչպես իրեն հարմար է:


Զարմանում եմ: Նույնիսկ ամենանախնադարյան հասարակական զուգարաններում մեծ մասամբ տղամարդկանց միզելու համար առանձին միզապնակներ (եթե կարելի է այդպես անվանել) են նախատեսված: Եթե արտաթորական այլ, ավելի հուժկու հիմնախնդիրների հետ կապված չէ զուգարան այցելությունը, չեմ կարծում, թե նախ և առաջ նպատակահարմար է զուգարանակոնքից օգտվել, ուր մնաց, թե մտածես նստած, թե կանգնած միզելու մասին: Իսկ եթե ոչ միայն միզելու համար ես այցելել զուգարան, էսպես թե էնպես պետք է նստես:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

ով ուզում ա թող կանգնած շըը... միզի, ով էլ չէ՝ նստած: Ի՞նչ օրինագիծ, ի՞նչ բան:

----------


## dvgray

ցանկացած օրենք ենթադրում է որ ինչ որ ձև պետք է հսկվի նրա կատարումը...
ի՞նչ ձև են պատրաստվում շվեդները վերահսկել այս օրենքի կատարումը
1. վիդիոկամեռանե՞ր դնել միզարաններում, ու շվեդ միլիցեն էլ հետևի սնեյակից կոմպով  նայի թե ով ոնց ա միզում, ու եթե հանակարծ... միզեցիր կանգնած, ապա կանդալեն , պատժեն  մի 2 տարի "նստել" հատուկ ռեժիմի գաղութ, որտեղ արգելված է ընդանրապես կանգնել, ու որտեղ մասնավորապես զուգարանի բարձրությունը ընդամենը 40սմ  է... որ էնքան միզես պպզած, որ երազես նստած միզելու մասին..

2. զուգարանները հարմարասցել այնպես, որ այնտեղ "համար" մտնես միայն չորեքթաթ, ոնց որ մզկիթ, ու ներսում կանգնելու վարիանտ չլինի...  :LOL:   :LOL:  


ես զարմանում եմ, իրականում սրանք ուրիշ անելու բան չունե՞ն ...

----------

Tig (03.05.2013), Աթեիստ (03.05.2013), Ձայնալար (04.05.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Այս շաբաթ շվեդական խորհրդարանը մի օրինագիծ կքննարկի, որը տղամարդկանց պարտավորեցնում է նստած միզել: 
> Դատելով ամեն ինչից, խոսքը միայն հասարակական պետքարանների մասին է:


Հասարակական զուգարանների վրա նույնիսկ կանայք են աշխատում չնստել ու հենց հիգիենիկ պատճառներով, սրանք ասում են՝ տղամարդիկ էլ նստեն, որ հիգիենայի մակարդակը բարձրանա  :Jpit: 




> Եվ վերջապես, Հանսենի խոսքերով, նստած դիրքը բարելավում է սեռական կյանքը և այն ավելի երկարատև է դարձնում:
> Օրինագծի հակառակորդները պնդում են, որ այդպիսի ինտիմ գործողությունները հնարավոր չէ կառավարել, իսկ կանայք կարող են բողոքել իրենց ամուսինների դեմ:


Էս մեկը լրիվ վերջն էր, նստած դիրքը բարելավում է սեռական կյանքը  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (03.05.2013), Tig (03.05.2013), VisTolog (30.06.2013), Աթեիստ (03.05.2013), Ձայնալար (04.05.2013), Ուլուանա (02.05.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> "Կանանց իրավունքների" պաշտպանության ծայրահեղացման վառ օրինակ, որը ոտնահարում է "տղամարդկանց իրավունքները":
> Ահա թե ինչի է հանգեցնում մարդու իրավունքներ ասվածը արհեստականորեն տարանջատելու գործընթացը: *Չպիտի լինի առանձին կանանց ու առանձին տղամարդկանց* իրավունքներ: Կա մարդու իրավունքներ: Ու մարդը իրավունք ունի միզելու այնպես ինչպես իրեն հարմար է:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, պիտի անգամ զուգարանները առանձին չլինեն  :LOL:  մտնում ես զուգարան, մեկել մի աղջիկ պիսուարի դեմը կանգնած ...  :LOL: 

Կամ էլ աղջիկն ա մտնում, տղամարդը նստած....

Պատկերացնում եմ.... բայց լուրջ դզում ա    :LOL: 

Էս հարցի միակ ճիշտ լուծումը հասարակական վայրերում երկու տեսակի զուգարան ունենալն ա, այսինքն` Եվրոպական ու Ասիական, այսինքն` հայերեն ասած պպզովի ու նստովի, ոնց որ մուսուլմանական երկրներից շատերում ա, ուզում ես պպզում ես, ուզում ես` նստում:
Մի անգամանք էլ կա բայց, ցանկացած տղամարդ էլ կարծում եմ նստած միզելա, դա էնքան էն հակաիրավական չի, որ նստում ես նստելու համար, էդ ընթացքում չմիզողը իսկսկան տղա ա ուրեմն  :LOL: 

Բացեց

----------


## Smokie

:Sad: 
http://lurer.com/?p=97620&l=am




> «Երեկ ինձ տեղեկացրին, որ Անահիտ Աստվածուհու կիսանդրին են Անգլիայի Բրիտիշ մուզեից բերել Լեյդեն քաղաքի հնագիտության թանգարան եւ ինչ-որ անհասկանալի բացատրություն կա կիսանդրիi տակ: Հիվանդ մեռնում եմ՝ ջերմությունս 39,5 աստիճան, բայց չեք պատկերացնի՝ ինչ արագությամբ հավաքվեցի ու հայտնվեցի այնտեղ, պարզվեց՝ միակ ռեպլիկն է բերված մեզ լավ հայտնի Britsh museum-ից, ի զարմանս ինձ իրոք որ գրված էր ««Հունական աստվածուհի Աֆրոդիտի գլուխը, գտնված է Թուրքիայում, ըստ այլ աղբյուրների՝ նա նույնիսկ համարվում է Պարսկական աստվածուհի՝ Անահիդա անվամբ, որը եղել է պատերազմների մարմաորողը»» ներքևի մասում էլ գրված է՝ շուտով հանվելու է աճուրդի նախնական արժեքն է 850 Euro...
> 
> Գլխիս խաչը թռավ մի արտահայտություն կա է, այ դա ինձ մոտ էր այդ պահին. երկար-բարակ խոսելուց հետո կանչեցին Կոնսեռվատրին, որ պատասխանատու էր արձանի համար գրված գրության համար, սա էլ Հոլլանդացիներին յուրահատուկ բարի ժպիտով սկսեց արդարանալ, որ մենք այս անարդարության համար պետք է դիմենք Britsh museum, միակ բանը որ իրենք կարող են անել այն կլինի՝ հեռացնել գրությունը մինչև պարզաբանում, հետո ավելացրեց՝ ես լավ գիտեմ ձեր ազգի աննկարագրելի մեծության հնադարյան պատմությունը եւ գիտեմ որ այսօր այն անտեսվում է քաղաքական պատճառներով, ես կմաղթեի ձեր իշխանությանը խոհեմություն, որպեսզի կարողանան տեր լինել նրան որ իրավի Հայ ժողովրդի պատմությունն է ներկայացնում։ Ցավոք սրտի, եթե դուք այն չեք պահպանում ինչը ձերն է ուրիշները երբեք չեն անի այն ձեր փոխարեն» հետո գլուխը կախ ձեռքս սեղմեց, ներեղություն խնդրեց որ չի կարող օգնել ինձ ու գլխիկոր էլ հեռացավ «նորից եմ նամակ գրել Britsh museum, նորից բացատրություն պահանջել։ Թեեւ հույս չունեմ, բայց փորձում եմ, ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում նայել Անահիտի այսքան տխուր դեմքին. կարծես օգնություն է կանչում, իսկ մենք.. մենք՝ ինքներս մեր գլուխը չենք կարողանում պահել բռնկված ազգային ալեկոծումներով, ինչպե՞ս Անահիտինը պահենք(»։
> 
>  Գրառումը՝ Սոֆյա Խաչատրյանի ֆեյսբուքյան էջից։

----------

Sambitbaba (04.05.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Սմոքի ջան, Անահիտը իրոք իրանական ծագում ունեցող աստվածուհի ա, արձանը՝ ակնհայտ հելլենիստական մշակույթի ազդեցությունն ա կրում, էդ շրջանում մեր աստվածները հաճախ նույնացվում էին հունական աստվածների հետ, մոդան մեր պաշտելի Տիգրան Մեծն ա դրել, թե դեռ իր պապը: Արձանն իրոք գտնվել ա այժմյան Թուրքիայի տարածքում: Ի՞նչն ա սխալ, ու ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ պետք ա տա մեզ Անահիտի այդ արձանի գլուխը Հայաստան բերելը, դեռ հիմա գիտենք, որ ապահով Բրիտանական թանգարանում պահվում ա: Մեզ մոտ ո՞վ իմանա՝ մեկ էլ չի հայտնվի ինչ-որ մեկի մասնավոր հավաքածուում: Էնպես որ ոչ մի լրացուցիչ տխրելու կամ վրդովվելու պատճառ չենք ունենա: Երբ կլինենք շատ ու կլինենք հզոր, կկարողանանք թելադրել, իսկ հիմա ավելի կարևոր ա ավելի հողեղեն, երկրային խնդիրների մասին մտածելը՝ սկսած օրվա հացից մինչև իրավունքների պաշտպանվածություն:

----------

Chuk (04.05.2013), keyboard (04.05.2013), VisTolog (30.06.2013), Մինա (04.05.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Սմոքի ջան, Անահիտը իրոք իրանական ծագում ունեցող աստվածուհի ա, արձանը՝ ակնհայտ հելլենիստական մշակույթի ազդեցությունն ա կրում, էդ շրջանում մեր աստվածները հաճախ նույնացվում էին հունական աստվածների հետ, մոդան մեր պաշտելի Տիգրան Մեծն ա դրել, թե դեռ իր պապը: Արձանն իրոք գտնվել ա այժմյան Թուրքիայի տարածքում: Ի՞նչն ա սխալ, ու ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ պետք ա տա մեզ Անահիտի այդ արձանի գլուխը Հայաստան բերելը, դեռ հիմա գիտենք, որ ապահով Բրիտանական թանգարանում պահվում ա: Մեզ մոտ ո՞վ իմանա՝ մեկ էլ չի հայտնվի ինչ-որ մեկի մասնավոր հավաքածուում: Էնպես որ ոչ մի լրացուցիչ տխրելու կամ վրդովվելու պատճառ չենք ունենա: Երբ կլինենք շատ ու կլինենք հզոր, կկարողանանք թելադրել, իսկ հիմա ավելի կարևոր ա ավելի հողեղեն, երկրային խնդիրների մասին մտածելը՝ սկսած օրվա հացից մինչև իրավունքների պաշտպանվածություն:


Մի քիչ տենց չի: Էդ հողեղեն երկրային խնդիրները էլի կարևոր են, շատ կարևոր են, բայց էնպես չի որ գիշեր ցերեկ էդ կարևոր խնդիրներն են լուծում, մանր խնդիրների համար էլ ժամանակ չունեն: Պարապ նստած են, թող գոնե մանր խնդիրները լուծեն: Էն օրը եսիմ ով ասում էր գաղտնիք չէ, որ հայերը այսօրվա ունեցած ամբողջ գրական ժառանգությունը հայերեն են թարգմանել 19-րդ դարում, և փորձում են ներկայացնել, թե հենց հայերեն էլ եղել է: Վաղն էլ կասեն. հիմա էլ հայերը պարսկական աստվածուհու արձանն են իրենցը համարում: Թե իրոք էդպիսի բան կա, թող ասեն, ասեն ժողովուրդ ջան, մենք ձեզ խաբում էինք, էդ դիցարան, բան, տենց բաներ չենք ունեցել, ուզեցել ենք մշակույթ ունեցող ազգի տպավորություն ստեղծենք՝ հորինել ենք, սրանից նրանից վերցրել, կցմցել ենք իրար, մշակույթի պատմություն ենք ստեղծել, մենք էլ ասենք լավ ախպեր, թողնենք գնանք մեր գործերին: Թե չէ էս ենք ունեցել, էն ենք ունեցել, Հիքսոսները գնացին, Մեծամորը եկավ էս եղավ, էն եղավ: Բայց սրանց մասին ամբողջ աշխարհում մենակ մենք ենք խոսում: Թող ասեն ախպեր տենց բան չի եղել, էդ սաղ սուտ ա, մենք էլ սուս մնանք, չխաբենք ուրիշներին, կամ եթե սուտ չի, ուրեմն թող հաստ քամակները շարժեն տեղերից տվարները, մի կարևոր, խելքը գլխին գործ անեն:

----------

Sambitbaba (04.05.2013), Smokie (04.05.2013), VisTolog (30.06.2013), Մինա (04.05.2013), Շինարար (04.05.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի քիչ տենց չի: Էդ հողեղեն երկրային խնդիրները էլի կարևոր են, շատ կարևոր են, բայց էնպես չի որ գիշեր ցերեկ էդ կարևոր խնդիրներն են լուծում, մանր խնդիրների համար էլ ժամանակ չունեն: Պարապ նստած են, թող գոնե մանր խնդիրները լուծեն:


Արեա ջան, լրիվ նենց ա, ոնց ես եմ ասել: Ըստ էության դու ոչ մի սխալ բան չես ասում, կարան՝ էդ քո ենթադրած ձևով մտածել, գուցե մտածում են, եթե չեն էլ մտածում, սենց որ գնա հետո հաստատ մտածելու են, բայց էդ ամեն ինչը հենց ապացուցում ա իմ ասածը: Ու շատ շնորհակալ եմ, որ գրեցիր:

----------


## Two-Face

Բարի գալուստ «Ավելի ապահով Հայաստան»  :Bad: 


*
Երևանի պետական համալսարանը բարձրացնում է վարձավճարների չափը*


Երևանի պետական համալասարանում վարձավճարների բարձրացումը ուղղվելու է աշխատավարձերի բարձրացմանը։ «Արմենպրես»-ի հետ զրույցում ԵՊՀ ուսումնական աշխատանքների գծով պրոռեկտոր Ալեքսանդր Գրիգորյանը այսպես է մեկնաբանել հաջորդ ուսումնական տարվա առաջին կուրսի ուսման վարձավճարների սպասվող բարձրացումը։ ԵՊՀ նվազագույն վարձավճարը այսուհետ կազմելու է 400 հազար դրամ, նախկին 300 հազար դրամի փոխարեն: 300 հազարից ավելի վարձավճար ունեցող մասնագիոտթյունների համար ավելացումները կկատարվեն 20-100 հազար դրամի սահմաններում:

Գրիգորյանի խոսքով՝ ԵՊՀ ուսման միջին վարձը ցածր է Երևանում գործող մի շարք այլ բուհերի ուսման վարձից։ «Եթե հաշվի առնենք, թե ինչպիսի պրոֆեսորադասախոսական կազմ է աշխատում Երևանի պետական համալսարանում, և ինչքան աշխատավարձ են ստանում, ապա ավելորդ կլինի վարձավճարների բարձրացման վերաբերյալ խոսակցությունները։ Համալսարանում աշխատող գիտնականը, պրոֆեսորը, դասախոսը պետք է ստանա այնքան աշխատավարձ, որ այլևս չխոսվի կոռուպցիոն ռիսկերի մասին»,-համոզված է Գրիգորյանը։ Համալսարանի բակալավրիատի 59 մասնագիտությունից 32-ում սահմանված է նվազագույն վարձավճարի չափ։ «Հայագիտական բոլոր, ֆիզիկամաթեմատիկական ու բնագիտական գրեթե բոլոր մասնագիտությունների գծով սահմանված վարձավճարը մինիմալ է։ Սակայն այդ մասնագիտություններից շատերը ամենածախսատարն են համալսարանում»,- ասել է Գրիգորյանը։

Ալեքսանդր Գրիգորյանի խոսքով՝ Երևանի պետական համալսարանում զեղչերի հանրագումարը յուրաքանչյուր տարի կազմում է 250-270 մլն դրամ։ «Դա հսկայական թիվ է, եթե համեմատենք վարձավճարների չափի և պետության կողմից համալսարանին տրամադրվող ֆինանսավորման հետ»,- ավելացրեց նա։


Աղբյուր

----------


## Արէա

Իմ ասածն ի՞նչ ա. եթե կարևոր գործեր ունենք որոնք չենք անում, դա չի նշանակում որ պարապ պիտի վեր ընկնենք տեղներս, ինչ ա թե կարևոր գործեր ունենք ու անկարևորներն էլ չանենք: Բոլորն էլ պիտի անենք: Պիտի պահանջենք, որ բոլորն էլ անեն: Եթե մարդիկ լավ չեն ապրում ու խնդիրներ ունեն, դա առիթ չի, որ մշակույթի նախարարությանը, կամ եսիմ ում ասենք ախպեր կայֆավատ եղի, մենք հլը լիքը չլուծված խնդիրներ ունենք: Էդ էլ իրանց չլուծված խնդիրն ա, պիտի պահանջենք որ իրենք էլ էդ խնդիրները լուծեն, պիտի պատասխան տան, դա հայկական ա, թե չէ: Եթե հա, ուրեմն պիտի ամբողջ աշխարհին ապացուցեն, ձենները գլուխները պիտի գցեն, փաստեր պիտի ներկայացնեն, դիվանագիտական քայլեր անեն: Այսինքն անեն էն, ինչի համար մենք վճարում ենք դրանց: Թե չէ գործի ենք ընդունել, աշխատավարձ ենք տալիս, բայց ասում ենք ախպեր դու գնա քնի, Պողոսը հլը կովերին չի կերակրել, կովերը ընդեղ սոված ծարավ, դու եկել ես լուսամուտներն ես լվանում: Պտի վզից բռնես բերես լուսամուտդ լվալ տաս:

----------

Smokie (05.05.2013), Շինարար (04.05.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իմ ասածն ի՞նչ ա. եթե կարևոր գործեր ունենք որոնք չենք անում, դա չի նշանակում որ պարապ պիտի վեր ընկնենք տեղներս, ինչ ա թե կարևոր գործեր ունենք ու անկարևորներն էլ չանենք: Բոլորն էլ պիտի անենք: Պիտի պահանջենք, որ բոլորն էլ անեն: Եթե մարդիկ լավ չեն ապրում ու խնդիրներ ունեն, դա առիթ չի, որ մշակույթի նախարարությանը, կամ եսիմ ում ասենք ախպեր կայֆավատ եղի, մենք հլը լիքը չլուծված խնդիրներ ունենք: Էդ էլ իրանց չլուծված խնդիրն ա, պիտի պահանջենք որ իրենք էլ էդ խնդիրները լուծեն, պիտի պատասխան տան, դա հայկական ա, թե չէ: Եթե հա, ուրեմն պիտի ամբողջ աշխարհին ապացուցեն, ձենները գլուխները պիտի գցեն, փաստեր պիտի ներկայացնեն, դիվանագիտական քայլեր անեն: Այսինքն անեն էն, ինչի համար մենք վճարում ենք դրանց: Թե չէ գործի ենք ընդունել, աշխատավարձ ենք տալիս, բայց ասում ենք ախպեր դու գնա քնի, Պողոսը հլը կովերին չի կերակրել, կովերը ընդեղ սոված ծարավ, դու եկել ես լուսամուտներն ես լվանում: Պտի վզից բռնես բերես լուսամուտդ լվալ տաս:


Բա Արեա ջան, վզից բռնելու ու ստիպելու համար պե՞տք չի, որ լինես շատ ու հզոր, ուժեղի մոտ միշտ էլ թույլն ա չէ՞ մեղավոր: Ես չեմ ասել. կեսը Սևակը, մյուս կեսը Խնկո Ապերն ա ասել :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես մեկուկես տարի առաջ Լոնդոնի Բրիտանական թանգարանում աչքովս տեսել եմ էդ կիսանդրին, ու տակի բացատրությունն էնքան էլ չէր համապատասխանում հոդվածում ներկայացվածին։ Նկարել եմ նաև, սա է (կներեք, որակը լավ չի ստացվել, բայց ընթեռնելի է).



Ինչպես տեսնում եք, տեքստում ոչ «հունական» ու «Հունաստան» բառերը կան, ոչ էլ «Թուրքիան»։ Գրված է, որ տեղի աստվածուհի Անահիտան է՝ այստեղ ներկայացված Աֆրոդիտեի կերպարանքով, հայտնաբերվել է Փոքր Հայքում։ Բայց, փաստորեն, ուրիշ թանգարան տեղափոխելուց հետո տեքստը փոխե՞լ են...

----------

Chuk (05.05.2013), Rammstein (05.05.2013), Sambitbaba (04.05.2013), Smokie (05.05.2013), VisTolog (30.06.2013), Արէա (04.05.2013), Շինարար (04.05.2013), Ռուֆուս (04.05.2013), Վոլտերա (04.05.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես մեկուկես տարի առաջ Լոնդոնի Բրիտանական թանգարանում աչքովս տեսել եմ էդ կիսանդրին, ու տակի բացատրությունն էնքան էլ չէր համապատասխանում հոդվածում ներկայացվածին։ Նկարել եմ նաև, սա է (կներեք, որակը լավ չի ստացվել, բայց ընթեռնելի է).
> 
> Ինչպես տեսնում եք, տեքստում ոչ «հունական» ու «Հունաստան» բառերը կան, ոչ էլ «Թուրքիան»։ Գրված է, որ տեղի աստվածուհի Անահիտան է՝ այստեղ ներկայացված Աֆրոդիտեի կերպարանքով, հայտնաբերվել է Փոքր Հայքում։ Բայց, փաստորեն, ուրիշ թանգարան տեղափոխելուց հետո տեքստը փոխե՞լ են...


Մինչև նորմալ աղբյուր չտեսնեմ, չեմ հավատա, որ ուրիշ թանգարան են տեղափոխել: Շուտ եմ ասել, ինչ-որ մեկի տառասխալներով լեցուն ՖԲ ստատուսը հավաստի աղբյուր չի համարվում:

----------

Sambitbaba (04.05.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սմոքի ջան, *Անահիտը իրոք իրանական ծագում ունեցող աստվածուհի ա*, արձանը՝ ակնհայտ հելլենիստական մշակույթի ազդեցությունն ա կրում, էդ շրջանում մեր աստվածները հաճախ նույնացվում էին հունական աստվածների հետ, մոդան մեր պաշտելի Տիգրան Մեծն ա դրել, թե դեռ իր պապը: Արձանն իրոք գտնվել ա այժմյան Թուրքիայի տարածքում: Ի՞նչն ա սխալ, ու ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ պետք ա տա մեզ Անահիտի այդ արձանի գլուխը Հայաստան բերելը, դեռ հիմա գիտենք, որ ապահով Բրիտանական թանգարանում պահվում ա: Մեզ մոտ ո՞վ իմանա՝ մեկ էլ չի հայտնվի ինչ-որ մեկի մասնավոր հավաքածուում: Էնպես որ ոչ մի լրացուցիչ տխրելու կամ վրդովվելու պատճառ չենք ունենա: Երբ կլինենք շատ ու կլինենք հզոր, կկարողանանք թելադրել, իսկ հիմա ավելի կարևոր ա ավելի հողեղեն, երկրային խնդիրների մասին մտածելը՝ սկսած օրվա հացից մինչև իրավունքների պաշտպանվածություն:


Շին ջան, ամեն ինչ լավ ասացիր ու տրամաբանականորեն ես էլ այն կարծիքին եմ, որ ավելի լավ է այնպես ապրենք, որ ուրիշները մեր մասին խոսեն, այլ ոչ թե մենք ինքներս: Ամեն ինչ լավ է, չհաշված *իրանական ծագում* ունեցող Անահիտը: Միայն այն պատճառով, որ մեր սկզբնաղբյուրներն ավելի են ոչնչացված, քան պարսկականը, դրան գումարած մեր ոչ սակավաթիվ մասնագետների ջանքերն ամեն հայկականին՝ չգիտեմինչական ծագում կպցնելը, - կարիք չկա համարել, թե մեր Անահիտը՝ պարսիկների Անահիդա-սպիտաման է, այլ ոչ թե հակառակը: Քանզի շատ հնարավոր է, որ նմանապես նրանց Ահուրա-Մազդան է մեր Արամազդը, այլ ոչ հակառակը: :Wink:

----------

Արէա (06.05.2013), Շինարար (04.05.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Շին ջան, ամեն ինչ լավ ասացիր ու տրամաբանականորեն ես էլ այն կարծիքին եմ, որ ավելի լավ է այնպես ապրենք, որ ուրիշները մեր մասին խոսեն, այլ ոչ թե մենք ինքներս: Ամեն ինչ լավ է, չհաշված *իրանական ծագում* ունեցող Անահիտը: Միայն այն պատճառով, որ մեր սկզբնաղբյուրներն ավելի են ոչնչացված, քան պարսկականը, դրան գումարած մեր ոչ սակավաթիվ մասնագետների ջանքերն ամեն հայկականին՝ չգիտեմինչական ծագում կպցնելը, - կարիք չկա համարել, թե մեր Անահիտը՝ պարսիկների Անահիդա-սպիտաման է, այլ ոչ թե հակառակը: Քանզի շատ հնարավոր է, որ նմանապես նրանց Ահուրա-Մազդան է մեր Արամազդը, այլ ոչ հակառակը:


Բայց Անահիտ անունն իսկապես պարսկական ծագում ունի, որ կազմված է պարսկերեն an ժխտական նախածանցից և ahita (արատավոր) արմատից ու թարգմանաբար նշանակում է անբիծ, անարատ։

----------

keyboard (05.05.2013), Sambitbaba (05.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (04.05.2013), Շինարար (04.05.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, ամեն ինչ լավ ասացիր ու տրամաբանականորեն ես էլ այն կարծիքին եմ, որ ավելի լավ է այնպես ապրենք, որ ուրիշները մեր մասին խոսեն, այլ ոչ թե մենք ինքներս: Ամեն ինչ լավ է, չհաշված *իրանական ծագում* ունեցող Անահիտը: Միայն այն պատճառով, որ մեր սկզբնաղբյուրներն ավելի են ոչնչացված, քան պարսկականը, դրան գումարած մեր ոչ սակավաթիվ մասնագետների ջանքերն ամեն հայկականին՝ չգիտեմինչական ծագում կպցնելը, - կարիք չկա համարել, թե մեր Անահիտը՝ պարսիկների Անահիդա-սպիտաման է, այլ ոչ թե հակառակը: Քանզի շատ հնարավոր է, որ նմանապես նրանց Ահուրա-Մազդան է մեր Արամազդը, այլ ոչ հակառակը:


Ախր, պատասխանս էլի նույնն ա լինելու, ինչ նախորդ գրառումներումս: Դա ի՞նչ ա փոխում: Քանի որ էս թեմայում դասականներին շատ դիմեցի, մի հատ էլ Վահրամ Սահակյանին հղում անեմ, Մեա Կուլպայում էր չէ՞, որ ասում էր՝ մենք, մենք, երբ ձեր պապերը դեռ ծառերի վրա էին ապրում, մենք էս ունեինք, էն ունեինք, ու որ նայում ես, թե նույն եվրոպաներում հիմա մարդիկ ոնց են ապրում, ինչեր են ստեղծվում, մտածում ես՝ լա՞վ չէր լինի էն ժամանակ մեր պապերն էլ ծառերի վրա բարձրանային :Smile:  Բա իհարկե, Սամբիթբաբա ջան, եթե էսօր հայկական մշակույթն էլ համաշխարհային մշակույթի պատմության մեջ էն համարումն (հատուկ եմ հենց համարում բառն օգտագործում) ունենար, ինչ իրանականը, Անահիտը հայկական կհամարվեր, ան նախածանցն էլ, ահիտա արմատն էլ: Մնացածը ուղղակի մերկապարանոց զրույցների, երբեմն նույնիսկ հոխորտանքների տպավորություն ա թողնում: Օրվա թեմայի շրջանակներում էլ օրինակ բերեմ՝ որքան ուզում ա ես գորչեմ, թե ես շատ ավելի խելացի եմ և այլն, Երևանի քաղաքապետը մնում ա Տարոն Մարգարյանը, ու ինչ դիմագիծ ունի Երևանը, ինքն ա որոշում:

----------

Freeman (05.05.2013), Sambitbaba (05.05.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Կարևոր լուր ա… մեզ էլ ա վերաբերվում…
> 
> _Այս շաբաթ շվեդական խորհրդարանը մի օրինագիծ կքննարկի, որը տղամարդկանց պարտավորեցնում է նստած միզել: Այս օրինագծի նախաձեռնողները համոզված են, որ այն հնարավորություն կտա բարձրացնել հիգիենայի, տղամարդկանց և կանանց հավասարության մակարդակը, ինչպես նաև խուսափել շագանակագեղձի քաղցկեղից:
> Դատելով ամեն ինչից, խոսքը միայն հասարակական պետքարանների մասին է, տեղեկացնում է ZMAN.com-ը:
> Օրինագծի հեղինակ Վիգգո Հանսենը կարծում է, որ նստած միզելը շագանակագեղձի քաղցկեղի կանխարգելիչ միջոց է: Սակայն շատ բժիշկներ դա անհեթեթություն են համարում:
> Եվ վերջապես, Հանսենի խոսքերով, նստած դիրքը բարելավում է սեռական կյանքը և այն ավելի երկարատև է դարձնում:
> Օրինագծի հակառակորդները պնդում են, որ այդպիսի ինտիմ գործողությունները հնարավոր չէ կառավարել, իսկ կանայք կարող են բողոքել իրենց ամուսինների դեմ:_


Շվեդական խորհրդարանը իր պտուղներն է քաղում  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (04.05.2013), keyboard (05.05.2013), Tig (05.05.2013), Varzor (04.06.2013), VisTolog (30.06.2013), Նիկեա (12.05.2013), Ուլուանա (05.05.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բայց Անահիտ անունն իսկապես պարսկական ծագում ունի, որ կազմված է պարսկերեն an ժխտական նախածանցից և ahita (արատավոր) արմատից ու թարգմանաբար նշանակում է անբիծ, անարատ։


Ես, Ուլուանա ջան, ոչ հայագետ եմ և ոչ էլ պարսկագետ: Բայց միևնույն է, չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու՞, պարսիկների հետ նույն "ան" ժխտական նախածանցն ունենալու դեպքում պարտադիր պետք է համարենք, որ այն պարսկական ծագում ունի: Ինչ է, քի՞չ են հայերենում բառերը, որոնք ժխտական են դառնում այդ նախածանցի շնորհիվ: Ասենք, ան-շնորհք, ան-Աստված, ան-տեր, ան-տուն և էլի հազար ու մի ան-եր: Էսպես որ շարունակենք, վախենամ, մի օր ասենք, որ ընդհանրապես հենց պարսկերեն էլ խոսում ենք… :Sad:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ախր, պատասխանս էլի նույնն ա լինելու, ինչ նախորդ գրառումներումս: Դա ի՞նչ ա փոխում: Քանի որ էս թեմայում դասականներին շատ դիմեցի, մի հատ էլ Վահրամ Սահակյանին հղում անեմ, Մեա Կուլպայում էր չէ՞, որ ասում էր՝ մենք, մենք, երբ ձեր պապերը դեռ ծառերի վրա էին ապրում, մենք էս ունեինք, էն ունեինք, ու որ նայում ես, թե նույն եվրոպաներում հիմա մարդիկ ոնց են ապրում, ինչեր են ստեղծվում, մտածում ես՝ լա՞վ չէր լինի էն ժամանակ մեր պապերն էլ ծառերի վրա բարձրանային Բա իհարկե, Սամբիթբաբա ջան, եթե էսօր հայկական մշակույթն էլ համաշխարհային մշակույթի պատմության մեջ էն համարումն (հատուկ եմ հենց համարում բառն օգտագործում) ունենար, ինչ իրանականը, Անահիտը հայկական կհամարվեր, ան նախածանցն էլ, ահիտա արմատն էլ: Մնացածը ուղղակի մերկապարանոց զրույցների, երբեմն նույնիսկ հոխորտանքների տպավորություն ա թողնում: Օրվա թեմայի շրջանակներում էլ օրինակ բերեմ՝ որքան ուզում ա ես գորչեմ, թե ես շատ ավելի խելացի եմ և այլն, Երևանի քաղաքապետը մնում ա Տարոն Մարգարյանը, ու ինչ դիմագիծ ունի Երևանը, ինքն ա որոշում:


Հարկ չկա տխրել մեր՝ համաշխարհային մշակույթի հետնաբակերում գտնվելու համար, Շին ջան: Շատ հնարավոր է, որ դա էլ՝ ոչ թե պատահականություն էր կամ մեր անշնորհքությունը, այլ հենց էդպես պետք է լիներ, կամ անհրաժեշտ էր, որ այդպես լիներ: Չէ՞ որ բոլոր գողերն ու ավազակները թանկարժեք բաներն առաջին հերթին շքեղ հյուրասրահներում են փնտրում, այլ ոչ թե հետնաբակերում: Միգուցէ մենք ինչ-որ թանկ բա՞ն ունենք պահած ու քողարկել ենք մեր հետամնացության մեջ, ինչպես ադամանդն է քողարկված ածուխի հաստ շերտերի մեջ: Որպեսզի ուրիշները չմտածեն, որ կարևոր բան ունենք պահած… Դե ուրեմն, գուցէ իրո՞ք քիչ էլ սպասենք ու կգա ժամանակը, երբ կսկսեն խոսել մեր մասին: Կարծում եմ, արդեն իսկ սկսել են…

Բայց դա բոլորովին էլ չի նշանակում ախր, որ մենք պետք է օժանդակենք մեր ունեցած խեղճուկրակ կռճոններն էլ ցաքուցրիվ տալուն:

Վերջերս մի պարսիսի հետ խոսում ենք: Իմացավ, որ հայ եմ, ասաց, որ շատ երկար ժամանակ է, որ հարևան-բարեկամներ ենք մեկմեկու: Ես էլ ասացի, որ իմ կարծիքով, ոչ միայն հարևան-բարեկամներ ենք, այլ նաև շատ ժամանակներ առաջ հայերը, պարսիկներն ու ռուսները մի ազգ են եղել: Իսկույն համաձայնվեց հետս ու ասաց. "Ճիշտ ես, բոլորս էլ պարսիկ ենք եղել…"

…Բայց նա պարսիկ էր, հասկանու՞մ ես, նրան ներելի է… :Sad: 


Հ.Գ. Էս էլ՝ մեր մասին խոսելու մասին. :Think:

----------

Շինարար (05.05.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Սամբիթբաբա ջան, քանի որ իմ ասածից տարբեր բաներ չես ասում, էլ զրույցը չեմ շարունակում, մենք ըստ էության նույնն ենք ասում, ամենքս բառերը՝ մեր մտածելու հերթականությամբ դնելով, որի արդյունքում գումարը չի փոխվում:

----------

Sambitbaba (05.05.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Շարունակություն...

Մարց գյուղի բնակիչները ՓՀԷԿ-ի կառուցման համար բերված խողովակները ձորն են գցել




> 5 մայիսի 2013 - 17:24 AMT
> 
> PanARMENIAN.Net - Մարց գյուղի բնակիչները երեկ 3-րդ ՓՀԷԿ-ի կառուցման համար բերված խողովակները ձորն են գցել: Այս մասին PanARMENIAN.Net ի թղթակցի հետ զրույցում տեղեկացրեցին Համահայկական Բնապահպանական Ճակատի ակտիվիստները: Նրանց տվյալներով 3 խողովակ է բերված եղել: Միջադեպի վայր է եկել շինարարական կազմակերպության ներկայացուցիչը, որին գյուղացիները հստակ ասել են, որ չեն թողնելու` ՀԷԿ-ը կառուցեն, եթե նույնիսկ թույլատրություն ունենան:
> 
> Ավելի վաղ PanARMENIAN.Net ը տեղեկացրել էր Մարցի բնակիչների ահազանգի մասին, որ երեկ ՀԷԿ-ի համար խողովակներ են բերել և իջեցրել գետի ափին: Գյուղացիները գնացել էին, որ տեղում պարզեն, թե ինչ է կատարվում:
> 
> Մարցագետի 3-րդ ՓՀԷԿ-ը դեռևս չունի դրական եզրակացություն և շինթույտվություն: Բացի այդ Մարց գյուղի բնակիչներն են միանշանակ դեմ այդ նախագծին, ինչը հիմնավորում էին արդեն գործող «Մարցիգետ-2» ՓՀԷԿ-ի շինարարության և շահագործման հետևանքով առաջացած խնդիրներով: Ըստ գյուղացիների ջրազրկվել է Մարց գետը, իսկ շրջապատի բնությանը զգալի վնաս է հասցվել:


Կրկին` ապրեք!!

----------

Freeman (12.05.2013), Varzor (04.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (13.05.2013), Ուլուանա (05.05.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

Արարատյան հայրապետական թեմի առաջնորդ Նավասարդ Կճոյանն գործող իշխանության անքակտելի մասն է: Նրան կարելի է հանդիպել իշխանության, մասնավորապես Հանրապետական կուսակցության գրեթե բոլոր միջոցառումներին, կուսակցական համագումարներին, բացառությամբ գործադիր մարմնի նիստերից նա ամենուր լինում է: Այստեղ դեռ չի գալիս: Գաղտնիք չէ, որ, քաղաքական հետաքրքրություններից բացի, հոգևոր հովիվն ապրում է աշխարհիկ իշխանությանը հատուկ վայելքներով:
Նա էլ, ինչպես բարձրագույն պաշտոնյաներն ու օլիգարխները, ունի աշխարհիկ գանձեր: Իսկ ի՞նչ իրավիճակ է հովվի հոգում, կա՞ն արդյոք այնտեղ գանձեր, «Հրապարակ»-ը փորձել է պարզել երեկ Հաղթանակի զբոսայգում, երբ տոնի առթիվ վետերանների ու Հովիկ Աբրահամյանի հետ նա ստիպված էր ճաշակել աղքատների կերակուր:
*- Սրբազան, մեր երկրում տիրող վիճակը՝ արտագաղթը, կեղծված ընտրությունները Ձեզ՝ որպես հոգևոր հովվի , հուզո՞ւմ են:*
- Ինձ էդպիսի հարցեր մի տուր՝ ընտրություններ և այլն…
*- Երկրի վիճակը, արտագաղթը հուզո՞ւմ են:*
- Երկրի վիճակը՝ ինչպես բոլոր մարդիկ, էնպես էլ՝ ես:
*- Դուք ինչպե՞ս…*
- Ինչպես դու ես անհանգստանում, էնպես էլ՝ ես:
*- Սրբազան, Սահմանադրությամբ պետությունն անջատ է եկեղեցուց, բայց տպավորություն է, որ հոգևոր դասը քաղաքականության մաս է կազմում, քաղականացված է:*
- Այդ տպավորությունը սխալ է…
*- Պարբերաբար մամուլում գրվում է Ձեր ահռելի ունեցվածքի մասին, մինչդեռ ժողովուրդը…*
- Ի՞նչ ունեցվածքի, ոսկիների՞:
*- Օրինակ, թանկարժեք «Բենթլիի:*
- Մեքենան ի՞նչ ա, դատարկություն, էդ իրանց համար գանձ ա, ինձ համար՝ սովորական բան:
*- Եվ Դուք հոգևորական եք ու ունեք այդ սովորական բաները…*
- Բայց ես հերքե՞լ եմ, որ ունեմ:
*- Ձեզ որտեղի՞ց, նվե՞ր եք ստացել, գնե՞լ եք…*
- Բայց ես դա չեմ հերքել, ես դա չեմ համարում գանձ, ովքեր ասում են գանձ, իրենց համար է գանձ, ինձ համար սովորական բան է:
*- Իսկ Ձեր համար ի՞նչն է գանձ:*
- Բայց ինչո՞ւ ես զարմացել, դա գա՞նձ ա…. Դե ուրեմն վերջացավ, սովորական բան ա:
*- Ամեն դեպքում, աշխարհիկ գանձերը Ձեզ հետաքրքրում են, ինչպես բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներին, չէ՞…*
- Ինձ մտահոգում է Ձեր այդպիսի մտածելակերպը:
*- Իսկ ես ինչպե՞ս պետք է մտածեմ:*
- Ուղիղ, անկեղծ:
*- Ես անկեղծ մտածում եմ, որ մեր հոգևոր առաջնորդները հետաքրքրված են աշխարհիկ վայելքներով, շքեղ կյանքով, ձգտում են գանձերի, ինչպես մեր քաղաքական այրերը:*
- Իսկ ես մտահոգված եմ, որ դու այդպես ես մտածում:
*- Այդպես մտածում են բոլորը՝ տեսնելով Ձեր շքեղ «Բենթլին»:*
- Ուրեմն դա Ձեր աշխարհայացքի աղքատությունն է, որ Դուք դա համարում եք գանձ, իսկ ես համարում եմ, որ դա ոչինչ է: Դուք ուզում եք ճանճից փիղ սարքեք:
-* Արտագաղթը, օրինակ, Ձեզ մտահոգո՞ւմ է:*
- Իսկ դու ցույց տուր մի մարդ, որն անհանգստացած չի:
*- Այդ դեպքում ինչո՞ւ չեք հորդորում իշխանությանն այնպես աշխատել, որ չդատարկվի երկիրը:*
- Էդ հարցով դիմիր պաշտոնյաներին, էսօր տոն ա, եկել ես, հարցազրույց ես անում… ավելի հետաքրքիր հարցեր չկա՞ն:
*- Օրինակ, որո՞նք են հետաքրքիր հարցերը:*
- Օրինակ, դու կարող ես ամուսնանալ, սիրել, երեխաներ ունենալ:
*- Դա իմ անձնական կյանքն է, դրանից ես եմ օգտվում կամ տուժում, ժողովուրդը չի տուժում: Ձեզ մտահոգո՞ւմ է մեր ժողովրդի վիճակը:*
- Քո անձնական խնդիրն ինձ մտահոգում ա՝ որպես հայ աղջիկ, էդքան բան:
*- Իսկ աղքատների խնդիրնե՞րը:*
- Հոգով աղքատներինն ավելի ա հետաքրքրում, էս գրի ու ընդգծի:
*- Մեր հոգևոր առաջնորդները հոգո՞վ են հարուստ, թե՞ ունեցվածքով:*
- Հոգևոր աղքատությունն ինձ ավելի ա մտահոգում, քան նյութականը:
*- Իսկ Դուք հոգո՞վ եք ավելի հարուստ, թե՞ ունեցվածքով:*
- Բնականաբար, հոգով:
*- Հոգով հարուստ լինել, ըստ Ձեզ, ի՞նչ է նշանակում:*
- Հոգևոր, բարոյական, իմացական արժեքների պատկանելն է նշանակում հոգով հարուստ մարդ:
*- Այդպիսի քարոզներով դիմո՞ւմ եք մեր իշխանավորներին:*
- Դա մարդկային հատկանիշ ա, իշխանավոր լինի, ոչ իշխանավոր, տարբերություն չկա, դա մարդու կերպարից ա գալիս, կապ չունի՝ իշխանություն ունի, թե չունի, անհատական է:
*- Իսկ ովքե՞ր այսօր իշխանություն ունեն, սրբազան, հոգով հարուստնե՞րը, թե՞ աղքատները:*
- Իրական իշխանությունը չի երևում ով ունի, որովհետև երկնքից ա, էդ պիտի էությամբ զգաս, ես նկատի չունեմ աթոռները… պետությունն ազգին է պատկանում:
*- Իսկ ո՞վ է ղեկավարում պետությունը:*
- Պետությունը ղեկավարում են ձեր ընտրած մարդիկ…
*- Ասում են՝ ընտրությունը կեղծվել է:*
- Արդեն մտնում ենք քաղաքական դաշտ, ես չեմ ուզում պատասխանել էդ հարցին՝ կեղծվել են, ո՞ւմ համար, ո՞նց…
ՀԳ – Ուշագրավն այն է, որ ցոփ ու շվայտ կյանքով ապրող հոգևոր հովվի իդեալը 5-րդ դարի եկեղեցում ճգնող հոգևորականությունն է: «5-րդ դարի հոգևորականությունն իմ իդեալն ա, գնացեք-տեսեք ինչպես է, ու ինձ կհասկանաք»,-դիմել է լրագրողին Կճոյանը: Հակադարձմանը, թե հիմա իրենց՝ հոգևոր այրերի հայացքներն ու ապրելակերպը ո՞ր դարին են համահունչ, ասել է. «Եթե կուզենաս՝ հիմա պրոբլեմների մեջ ա…. ազգն ա հոգևոր, հոգևորին ազգից տարանջատում եք…

http://hayeli.am/%D5%9C%D5%B4%D5%A5%...0%D5%A1%D5%B6/

----------

keyboard (13.05.2013), Skeptic (12.05.2013), Varzor (04.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (13.05.2013), Նիկեա (12.05.2013), Վահե-91 (12.05.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

շատ անսպասելի նորություն. «,Daft Punk»»-ը իր նոր ալբոմի շնորհանդեսը կազմակերպել է խոստացված ժամանակից մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ vk.com-ում  :Shok: 
հղում

----------


## VisTolog

*Հայաստանցի 78 հոգևորական ազատվել է բանակից կամ տարկետում ստացել 
*
Երեկ կառավարությունը բանակից ազատել է Մայր Աթոռ Uուրբ Էջմիածնի և Երուuաղեմի Uրբոց Հակոբյանց 20 միաբանների: 

Մինչև 2014 թվականի գարնանային զորակոչը պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայության զորակոչից կառավարությունը տարկետում է տվել 58 Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնի, հետևյալ միաբանների, Երուuաղեմի Uրբոց Հակոբյանց միաբանների և ուuանողների, ինչպես նաև Հնդկաuտանի Կալկաթայի մարդաuիրական ճեմարանի uաներին: - See more at: http://www.1in.am/arm/armenia_societ....ovR5OuK3.dpuf

----------

keyboard (18.05.2013)

----------


## Tig

> *Հայաստանցի 78 հոգևորական ազատվել է բանակից կամ տարկետում ստացել 
> *
> Երեկ կառավարությունը բանակից ազատել է Մայր Աթոռ Uուրբ Էջմիածնի և Երուuաղեմի Uրբոց Հակոբյանց 20 միաբանների: 
> 
> Մինչև 2014 թվականի գարնանային զորակոչը պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայության զորակոչից կառավարությունը տարկետում է տվել 58 Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնի, հետևյալ միաբանների, Երուuաղեմի Uրբոց Հակոբյանց միաբանների և ուuանողների, ինչպես նաև Հնդկաuտանի Կալկաթայի մարդաuիրական ճեմարանի uաներին: - See more at: http://www.1in.am/arm/armenia_societ....ovR5OuK3.dpuf


Տարեկետում տալը ազատել չի: Ու կարծեմ իրանք ավերտելուց հետո էդ 2 տարին զորամասերում հոգևորական պիտի լինեն:
Ես էլ սա ճիշտ չեմ համարում, բայց դե պիտք ա իրերը իրենց անուններով անվանել: Տարեկետում տալը ազատել չի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

ՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՍՅՈՒՆԻՔԻ ՄԱՐԶՊԵՏԻ ՏԱՆ ՄՈՏ
http://www.a1plus.am/am/politics/2013/06/02/krakots

ՈՍՏԻԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ԳՈՐԻՍԻ ԿՐԱԿՈՑՆԵՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ
http://www.a1plus.am/am/official/2013/06/02/goris

Հիմի էլ ընկել են էս խեղճ Սուրիկի հետևից: Ո՞նց կարա Նժդեհի զավակը խառը լինի էս պատմության մեջ: Չեն թողում էլի մարդը հանգիստ աշխատի ի փառս սյունյաց արծիվների:

----------

keyboard (03.06.2013), Moonwalker (03.06.2013), Varzor (04.06.2013), Աթեիստ (03.06.2013), Մինա (03.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.06.2013), Ներսես_AM (03.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սուրեն Խաչատրյանի և նրա հարազատների բնակարաններում հայտնաբերվել է մեծ թվով զենք ու զինամթերք

http://www.1in.am/arm/armenia_right_....html?fullsite

էկեք ստավկեք անենք - կդատվի Լիսկան, թե՞ չի դատվի: 

Ես ասում եմ համ չի դատվի, համ էլ մարզպետ կմնա:  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (03.06.2013), Varzor (04.06.2013), Մինա (03.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

http://www.tert.am/am/news/2013/06/0...n-hrazharakan/

Գագիկ Բեգլարյանը վկա, Սուրիկ Խաչատրյանը պաշտոնի լավ բարձրացում ա ստանալու:

----------

keyboard (04.06.2013), Varzor (04.06.2013), Շինարար (06.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սյունիքի մարզպետարանը Գորիսի միջադեպի մասին սկանդալային բացահայտումներ է ներկայացնում և մեղադրում «շահագրգիռ մարմիններին»

Ո՞նց կարա Սերժի արդար ու ապահով Հայաստանում Լիսկան որևէ բանում մեղավոր լինի: 

Փեշով փող ունի - իրանը չի
Մարդ են ընտանիքով բռնաբարում - բռնաբարվողն ա մեղավոր, պիտի աղջիկ չլիներ
12 տարեկան երեխու են ընտանիքով ծեծում - երեխեն ա մեղավոր, պիտի ձեռի տակ չընկներ
Մարդ են իրանց տան հայաթում սպանում - շահագրգիռ մարմիններն են մեղավոր

Կարճ ասած, Լիսկայից լավ տարբերակ չենք կարա ճարենք - Լիսկա՛ նախագահ, Լիսկա՛ նախագահ:

Հ.Գ, Ժողովուրդ, Հայաստանում մնալը կյանքի ու առողջության համար վտանգավոր ա - եթե կրակելով էլ չեն սպանում կամ վիրավորում, կարաս պռոստը էս վիճակից հոգեկան հիվանդ դառնաս: Արտագաղթել ա պետք էս եթիմնոցից, ու ինչքան շուտ, էնքան լավ: Փաթթեմ սենց հայրենիքը, էսի մեր հայրենիքը չի, էսի Սերժի, Լիսկայի ու Գալուստի հայրենիքն ա, թող վայելեն ոնց կարան, ես սրանց .......

----------

Bruno (06.06.2013), keyboard (06.06.2013), VisTolog (30.06.2013), Աթեիստ (06.06.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.06.2013), Արէա (06.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2013), Շինարար (06.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (06.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՀՀ զինված ուժերի գնդապետ է։ Պարգևատրվել է «Գարեգին Նժդեհ», «Մարշալ Բաղրամյան», «Մայրական երախտագիտություն», «Մարտական ծառայություն» մեդալներով, «Մարտական խաչ 2-րդ աստիճանի» և «Սպարապետ Վազգեն Սարգսյան» շքանշաններով։


Մայրական երախտագիտություն  :Jpit: )))) Հերոսը նաև բազմազավակ մայր ա  :Jpit: )))

Բայց էս քիչ ա, Սուրիկին պետք ա նաև Արիության մեդալ տալ, հերոսաբար պաշտպանվելու համար: 




> « Ինչպես լսեցիք, զինվորական դատախազն էլ ասեց՝ տանս վրա զինված ավազակային հարձակում ա տեղի ունեցել: Իսկ եթե քո տան վրա զինված հարձակում լիներ, ի՞նչ կանեիր: Դու հայ աղջիկ ես, եթե քո տան վրա հարձակվեր մեկը ի՞նչ կանես` պետք է պաշտպանվես, չէ՞: Փաստը ցավալի է, շատ ցավալի, որովհետև զոհը երիտասարդ տղա է... դա շատ ցավալի բան է: Բայց ընդհանրապես կատարվածն էլ ավելի ցավալի է»,- այսօր 168.am-ի հարցին ի պատասխան ասել է Սյունիքի մարզպետ Սուրեն Խաչատրյանը,ով Երեւանում էլ։


http://www.a1plus.am/am/politics/2013/06/05/suren

----------

keyboard (06.06.2013), Varzor (07.06.2013), Աթեիստ (06.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

ՍՈՒՐԵՆ ԽԱՉԱՏՐՅԱՆԸ ՊԱՇՏՈՆԻՑ ԱԶԱՏՎԵՑ
http://www.a1plus.am/am/politics/2013/06

11:17 am | 06 Jun 2013
Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարությունը քիչ առաջ որոշեց Սուրեն Խաչատրյանին ազատել Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սյունիքի մարզպետի պաշտոնից՝ իր դիմումի համաձայն:

Տարածքային կառավարման նախարարի տեղակալ Վաչե Տերտերյանը  կառավարության նիստում ներկայացրեց Սյունիքի մարզպետ Սուրեն Խաչատրյանին պաշտոնից ազատելու մասին հարցը։ Այն   մտավ օրակարգ եւ քիչ անց ընդունվեց։

Նա այս պաշտոնում էր 2004 թ. մարտի 25-ից։
.........
Մեղա-մեղա, իր դիմումի համաձայն: Ձեր անիմաստ ու անթասիբ լավը .... 

Մեզ քիչ ա. Սուրիկը պիտի մտնի Սերժի ու վարչապետի մ ոտ ու մարդա մի հատ դաստիարակչական ապտակ տա: Հետո էլ իջնի մանումենտ ու շռի մայր հայաստանի ոտներին: Նեմեցն էլ կողքից պիտի տուշ նվագի:

----------

keyboard (06.06.2013), Varzor (07.06.2013), VisTolog (30.06.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.06.2013), Վիշապ (06.06.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> էկեք ստավկեք անենք - կդատվի Լիսկան, թե՞ չի դատվի: 
> 
> Ես ասում եմ համ չի դատվի, համ էլ մարզպետ կմնա:


ես հակառակ կարծիքի էի, պետք ա ստավկա անեյի  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (06.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ես հակառակ կարծիքի էի, պետք ա ստավկա անեյի


Ու կպարտվեիր: Սուրիկին աշխատանքից չեն ազատել, մարդը իրա դիմումի համաձայն ա ազատվել: Հրաժարական ա տվել, կարող ա առողջական խնդիրներ ունի:

----------

keyboard (06.06.2013), Tig (06.06.2013), Varzor (07.06.2013), VisTolog (30.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2013)

----------


## Hda

> ՍՈՒՐԵՆ ԽԱՉԱՏՐՅԱՆԸ ՊԱՇՏՈՆԻՑ ԱԶԱՏՎԵՑ
> http://www.a1plus.am/am/politics/2013/06
> 
> 11:17 am | 06 Jun 2013
> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարությունը քիչ առաջ որոշեց Սուրեն Խաչատրյանին ազատել Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սյունիքի մարզպետի պաշտոնից՝ իր դիմումի համաձայն:
> 
> Տարածքային կառավարման նախարարի տեղակալ Վաչե Տերտերյանը  կառավարության նիստում ներկայացրեց Սյունիքի մարզպետ Սուրեն Խաչատրյանին պաշտոնից ազատելու մասին հարցը։ Այն   մտավ օրակարգ եւ քիչ անց ընդունվեց։
> 
> Նա այս պաշտոնում էր 2004 թ. մարտի 25-ից։
> ...


ավելի բարձր ա գնում?

----------


## Տրիբուն

Համացանցում է հայտնվել Սյունիքի մարզպետ Սուրեն Խաչատրյանի տան մոտ տեղի ունեցած միջադեպի տեսանյութը

----------

Bruno (07.06.2013), keyboard (07.06.2013), Varzor (07.06.2013), Աթեիստ (07.06.2013), Արէա (07.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էլ ձեռի հետ  :LOL: 

Владимир и Людмила Путины развелись

Մեր սև սիրտ, ձեր ռոզովի տռուսիկ:

----------

Jarre (26.06.2013), keyboard (07.06.2013), Moonwalker (07.06.2013), Rammstein (07.06.2013), Varzor (07.06.2013), Աթեիստ (07.06.2013), Ձայնալար (07.06.2013), Շինարար (07.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (07.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հունիսի 24-ին Գերմանիայի Դյուսելդորֆ քաղաքում տեղի ունեցավ երգչուհի Զեմֆիրայի՝ եվրոպական շրջագայության վերջին համերգը: Նկատելով առաջին շարքերում ծածանվող Հայաստանի դրոշը, մոտեցավ, որ վերցնի, սակայն տատանվեց՝ նկատելով, որ դա Գերմանիայինը չէ: Հարցին, թե որ երկրինն է, բոլոր կողմերից բղավեցին Հայաստան: Երգչուհին, այնուամենայնիվ, վերցրեց դրոշը և խոստովանեց, որ Գերմանիայինի հետ է շփոթել: Տեղադրեց բեմի վրա և ասաց. «Եկեք պատկերացնենք՝ Գերմանիայինն է»:

Ավելի ուշ նկատեց մեկ այլ դրոշ: «Սա արդեն Վրաստանինն է: Հաստատ չեմ շփոթի»,- հայտարարեց երգչուհին՝ վերցնելով դրոշը: «Մնաց մնացած տասներեքը»,- եզրափակեց:

աղբյուրը  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (30.06.2013), impression (25.06.2013), Jarre (25.06.2013), Smokie (25.06.2013), VisTolog (30.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.07.2013), Շինարար (25.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (25.06.2013), Տրիբուն (25.06.2013)

----------


## Smokie

> Հունիսի 24-ին Գերմանիայի Դյուսելդորֆ քաղաքում տեղի ունեցավ երգչուհի Զեմֆիրայի՝ եվրոպական շրջագայության վերջին համերգը: Նկատելով առաջին շարքերում ծածանվող Հայաստանի դրոշը, մոտեցավ, որ վերցնի, սակայն տատանվեց՝ նկատելով, որ դա Գերմանիայինը չէ: Հարցին, թե որ երկրինն է, բոլոր կողմերից բղավեցին Հայաստան: Երգչուհին, այնուամենայնիվ, վերցրեց դրոշը և խոստովանեց, որ Գերմանիայինի հետ է շփոթել: Տեղադրեց բեմի վրա և ասաց. *«Եկեք պատկերացնենք՝ Գերմանիայինն է»:*
> 
> Ավելի ուշ նկատեց մեկ այլ դրոշ: «Սա արդեն Վրաստանինն է: Հաստատ չեմ շփոթի»,- հայտարարեց երգչուհին՝ վերցնելով դրոշը: «Մնաց մնացած տասներեքը»,- եզրափակեց:
> 
> աղբյուրը


Բեեեե իրան :Beee:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.06.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

Շիրակի թեմում առանց դեղորայքի կբուժեն գետին ընկնող, փրփրող դիվահարներին  :Scenic: 

Այսօր Շիրակի թեմում բացվեց քրիստոնեական հոգեբանության կենտրոն, որի նպատակը երկրաշարժից ու սոցիալ–տնտեսական ծանր պայմաններից նեւրոտիկ, վարքային եւ սթրեսային ծանր խանգարումներ ստացած շիրակցիներին բուժելն է: Ինչպես պարզաբանեցին կենտրոնից, այն բացառիկ է լինելու նրանով, որ Հայաստանում առաջին անգամ փորձ է արվում համադրել գիտական հոգեբանության եւ քրիստոնեական բժշկության մեթոդները, որոնք թեեւ դարեր շարունակ կիրառվել են Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու կողմից, սակայն այժմ մոռացության են մատնված: Այս կենտրոնում հոգեբանն աշխատելու է հոգեւորականի հետ, բուժումն ու անձին սոցիալական միջավայրին հարմարեցնելը լինելու է առանց դեղորայքի` հոգեթերապիայի, աղոթքների, ծոմի, պահքի, քահանայի օրհնության, ազգային սովորույթների կիրառման միջոցով: Այստեղ հոգեկան անբուժելի համարվող խանգարումներից զատ կբուժեն նաեւ դիվահարվածներին: «Մենք օգտագործում ենք եկեղեցական մեր ծիսական բժշկության կարգերը եւ միեւնույն ժամանակ օգտագործում ենք առօրեական քրիստոնեական միջոցներ`պահք, ծոմ, աղոթք, ժամերգություն, պատարագ, որոնց ընթացքում մարդը կամաց-կամաց սկսում է ճանաչել, հասկանալ դրանց արժեքները, եւ ապրել ըստ այդ: Այսինքն, օրինակի համար, եթե հաղորդության մասին է խոսքը, պատարագի մասին է խոսքը, մարդը կամաց-կամաց հասկանում է, որ այնտեղից կյանք է գալիս  եւ օգտագործում է Ավետարանական ճշմարիտ հիմքեր, հիմունքներ: Ավետարանն ասում է` ով ուտի իմ մարմինը եւ ով խմի իմ արյունը, ես նրա մեջ եմ ապրում, ինքը կյանք ունի: Իհարկե, եկեղեցական հատվածը կիրառելի է այն դեպքում, երբ անձը ընդունում է,  եւ հավատում, որովհետ եւ Ավետարանն ասում է`ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է նրա համար, ով որ հավատում է, իսկ ով որ չի հավատում, բնականաբար մենք մոգական բան չենք օգտագործում, *եկեղեցին երբեք ինչ-որ մի մոգություն չի անում, այլ վստահ հավատալով Աստծո զորության, Աստծո ներկայության, 
Աստծո գոյության եւ Աստծո հանդեպ տածած սիրո վրա, մենք գիտենք, որ եթե ինչ-որ հանգամանքներում խանգարվել է մարդու նորմալ կենցաղը, դա համարվում է հիվանդություն, ուրեմն Աստծո զորությամբ, սուրբ հոգու ներգործությամբ կբուժվի:* 

Առաքյալն ասում է` սուրբ հոգին ունի այդ շնորհքը, որը տալիս է մարդկանց»,- պարզաբանեց Տեր Փավստոս քահանա Սարգսյանը: Նա վստահ է, որ իրենք կունենան լուրջ հաջողություններ եւ ժողովրդի մեծ մասին կազատեն նյարդային խանգարումներից, կկարողանան ինտեգրել կյանքին ու կբացատրեն, որ որեւէ մեկը անպետք չէ եւ չի կարող մեկուսանալ: Քահանան նա եւ ասաց, որ եկեղեցին բուժել է բազմաթիվ դիվահարների, նրանց, ովքեր ցնցումներ են ունեցել, ընկել են գետին, փրփրել են: Դրանք, ըստ բանախոսի, բավականին ժամանակատար են, բժշկի ծառայություններ ստանալուց հետո հիվանդը նոր միայն մոտեցել իրենց եւ իրենք եկեղեցական աղոթքի միջոցով բուժել են վերջիններիս: Կենտրոնի պատասխանատու Կարեն Պետրոսյանն էլ ասաց, որ դա ամեն եւին ֆանտազայի ժանրից չէ, ինչպես որ կարող է թվալ անհավատներին. դիվահարությունը դարեր շարունակ հենց քրիստոնեական մեթոդիկայով է բուժվել: Քահանն էլ հստակեցրեց, որ այն մեդոթ կոչելը սխալ է, քանի որ մեթոդը ստեղծվում է մարդու կողմից, իսկ այս դեպքում Ավետարանով են բուժվում, որի մեջ մարդը կամ մտնում ու ստանում է այն, ինչի կարիքն ունի, կամ չի մտնում ու չի ստանում: Քահանան նաեւ ասաց, որ գյումրեցի թմրամոլներին, հատկապես, այսպես ասած՝ բենզինիստներին օգնելու, բուժելու համար հատուկ հոգեւորականներ են աշխատում նրանց հետ, ովքեր առանձին պատրաստվածություն են անցել: 

Ամբողջական հոդվածը կարող եք կարդալ այս հասցեով՝ http://www.aravot.am/2013/06/25/258819/ 

© 1998 - 2013 Առավոտ — Նորություններ Հայաստանից



<font size="2">

----------

Jarre (30.06.2013), Աթեիստ (29.06.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Մամայի արև թե լացս չի գալիս, էս ինչ են անում էս ժողովդին, ինչքան ենք սենց դիմանալու, այ անասուննե'ր, էս մարդիկ ինչ են արել ձեզ այ....

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մամայի արև թե լացս չի գալիս, էս ինչ են անում էս ժողովդին, ինչքան ենք սենց դիմանալու, այ անասուննե'ր, էս մարդիկ ինչ են արել ձեզ այ....


Հով, իմ համար անհասկանալի է, թե էս մարդիկ ինչ են պահանջում ու ումից։
«Նոյանը» մասնավոր ընկերություն ա, իրանցից ոչ մեկին ոնց որ թե պարտք չի։ Ոչ խոստացել ա բարձր գնով մթերել, ոչ էլ օրեկան 1000 հոգու ընդունել։
Կամ ստեղ կառավարությունն ի՞նչ պտի անի։ Նոյանին ինչ որ բան ստիպի՞։ Մաքսիմում մրցակցային պայմաններ ստեղծի, որ հյութի գործարաններն ավելի շատ լինեն, իրար մեջ մրցեն, բայց ամոթ ինձ թե իրանք գիտեն, թե ինչ են ուզում։

http://panorama.am/am/comments/2013/...n-poor-people/
Ի դեպ, հոդվածում բողոքողների խոսքերը կառավարությանը՝ «Ձեզ ենք ընտրել, արա´, եկեք տեր եղեք»։  Դե ում ընտրել եք, գնացեք դրան էլ ադեկվատ պահանջ ներկայացրեք, տենամ էնի կարում ա՞ էդ պահանջը կարդա ու հասկանա։

----------


## keyboard

Արտ, կառավարությունն ու նոյանը չի հարցը, հարցը էն ա, որ էս մարդկանց հույսով են արել, ասել են քշեք բերեք անսահմանափակ կընդունենք, էս մարդիկ էլ հելել գնացել են ու էս քանի օրա հերթում սպասում են:
Անձամբ գիտեմ տենց մարդ, ով հենց նոյան ա գնացել, ասել են եկեք, մենք գումարի խնդիր չունենք, մթերման խնդիր էլ չունենք, լցրել են ավտոն տարել են, հիմա կանգնած սպասում են:
Ասածս էն ա, որ չէս մթերելու, հել ասա դավայ դասվիդանյա, մթերելու ես, մի իզուր արհեստական նենց արա, որ միրգը փչանա գին քցես:
Արտ, արհեստականա ջոգում ես, ինքը հեսա 50 դր/կգ կառնի ծիրանը, կսորտավորի ու 1000դր/կգ կարտահանի, որպես բարձորոակ ծիրան, իսկ արդյունքում գյուղացին 1 տոննա ծիրանից կառնի ընդամենը 50000 դրամ, պատկերացնում ես Արտ, 50000 դրամը ինչ ա գյուղացու համար, սկի մի ամսվա ջրի փողը չի դուրս գա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մի քանի, իմ համար անհասկանալի պահեր։

1. Եթե ինչ որ մեկը անձամբ իրան ասել ա, որ կընդունեն, թող էդ մարդուն էլ գնա տենա, եթե էդքան մոտիկ ա հետները։ Ավելի հավանական ա, որ պահակը անկապ բլթցրել ա, իրանք էլ դա պաշտոնական պատասխան են համարում։
2. Ոչ մեկ ինձ չի կարա համոզի, որ գործարանին ձեռ ա տալիս հնացած միրգ մթերել։ Մեկ ա նույն 50 դրամով ա վերցնելու, էսօր լինի, թե վաղը։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա գնին (1000կգ՝ 50000դր)։ Դա արդեն գյուղացիների ամեն տարվա ռիսկն ա, որոշել, թե հաջորդ տարվա համար ինչ ա աճեցնում, ու ինչ ակնկալիքներ ունի։ Իսկ թե էդ ակնկալիքների չարդարանալու մեջ ով ինչքան մեղք ունի, կարծում եմ ինձանից լավ ես հասկանում։

Հ.Գ.
Նենց չի, որ ես իրանց չեմ խղճում, ես էլ մի քիչ ծանոթ եմ գյուղացու վիճակին։ Բայց ինձ կատաղացնում են այ էս ««Ձեզ ենք ընտրել, արա»-ները։ Ջղայնացնում ա, որ իրանք ամեն ընտրությանը, որևէ բանով չհետաքրքրվելով, գնում ընտրում են նույն վարչապեդիկին (շատերը նույնիսկ առանց փող)։ Ինչքան ուզում ես բացատրի, «իրանք իրանց յանը քաշած, հող են մշակում»։ Բայց հենց կարկուտը իրանց ա հասնում, նոր հիշում են, որ ոնց որ թե ահագին մարդ էս կառավարությանը քֆրտում էր, արի մենք էլ 2 թթու խոսք ասենք, օրինակ՝ «արա»։

----------


## keyboard

> Մի քանի, իմ համար անհասկանալի պահեր։
> 
> 1. Եթե ինչ որ մեկը անձամբ իրան ասել ա, որ կընդունեն, թող էդ մարդուն էլ գնա տենա, եթե էդքան մոտիկ ա հետները։ Ավելի հավանական ա, որ պահակը անկապ բլթցրել ա, իրանք էլ դա պաշտոնական պատասխան են համարում։
> 2. Ոչ մեկ ինձ չի կարա համոզի, որ գործարանին ձեռ ա տալիս հնացած միրգ մթերել։ Մեկ ա նույն 50 դրամով ա վերցնելու, էսօր լինի, թե վաղը։
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա գնին (1000կգ՝ 50000դր)։ Դա արդեն գյուղացիների ամեն տարվա ռիսկն ա, որոշել, թե հաջորդ տարվա համար ինչ ա աճեցնում, ու ինչ ակնկալիքներ ունի։ Իսկ թե էդ ակնկալիքների չարդարանալու մեջ ով ինչքան մեղք ունի, կարծում եմ ինձանից լավ ես հասկանում։
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Նենց չի, որ ես իրանց չեմ խղճում, ես էլ մի քիչ ծանոթ եմ գյուղացու վիճակին։ Բայց ինձ կատաղացնում են այ էս ««Ձեզ ենք ընտրել, արա»-ները։ Ջղայնացնում ա, որ իրանք ամեն ընտրությանը, որևէ բանով չհետաքրքրվելով, գնում ընտրում են նույն վարչապեդիկին (շատերը նույնիսկ առանց փող)։ Ինչքան ուզում ես բացատրի, «իրանք իրանց յանը քաշած, հող են մշակում»։ Բայց հենց կարկուտը իրանց ա հասնում, նոր հիշում են, որ ոնց որ թե ահագին մարդ էս կառավարությանը քֆրտում էր, արի մենք էլ 2 թթու խոսք ասենք, օրինակ՝ «արա»։


Արտ, ասածիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց հենց գյուղացին դրա համար էլ գյուղացի ա, որ ինքը չմտածի, որ գնա միտինգ անի, ցույց անի կամ կառավարություն ու իշխանություն տարբերի, գյուղացին հենց էն կարևորագույն օղակն ա, ով "կերակրում" ա հենց կառավարությանն ու իշխանուիթյանը ու մարդը արդարացի պահնջ ա առաջ քաշում, որ իրան օգնեն, աջակցեն, որ իրա բերքը չփչանա, որ իրա ողջ տարվա քրտինքը իրա աչքի առաջ չհոտի, որ էդ չքնած գիշերների ու շոգի տակ ճռալով հավաքած բերքի գոնե մի ինչ-որ տոկոս հանձնի, էս մարդիկ չունեն էդքան գրագիտություն, որ իմանան ումից ինչ պահանջեն ու քո ասածը ստեղ տեղին ա, որ լուրերով նայում են կառավարությանը քրֆում են, իրանք էլ են սկսում քրֆել, է բա ինչ անեն, հա իրանց պրոբլեմն ա, բայց տենց անտարբերությունը արդեն ազգային պրոբլեմ ա իմ կարծիքով

----------

Peace (30.06.2013), Tig (30.06.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, ասածիդ հետ համաձայն եմ,* բայց հենց գյուղացին դրա համար էլ գյուղացի ա, որ ինքը չմտածի, որ գնա միտինգ անի, ցույց անի կամ կառավարություն ու իշխանություն տարբերի*, գյուղացին հենց էն կարևորագույն օղակն ա, ով "կերակրում" ա հենց կառավարությանն ու իշխանուիթյանը ու մարդը արդարացի պահնջ ա առաջ քաշում, որ իրան օգնեն, աջակցեն, որ իրա բերքը չփչանա, որ իրա ողջ տարվա քրտինքը իրա աչքի առաջ չհոտի, որ էդ չքնած գիշերների ու շոգի տակ ճռալով հավաքած բերքի գոնե մի ինչ-որ տոկոս հանձնի, էս մարդիկ չունեն էդքան գրագիտություն, որ իմանան ումից ինչ պահանջեն ու քո ասածը ստեղ տեղին ա, որ լուրերով նայում են կառավարությանը քրֆում են, իրանք էլ են սկսում քրֆել, է բա ինչ անեն, հա իրանց պրոբլեմն ա, բայց տենց անտարբերությունը արդեն ազգային պրոբլեմ ա իմ կարծիքով


Հով, եթե տենց ա, արի պահանջենք, որ էդ գյուղացին իրա հողից բացի ոչ մի բանով չի հետաքրքրվում ու կուրսի չի, իրան սկի ընտրատեղամասերին մոտիկ չթողնենք, մենք ընտրենք։
Ինչ որ տեստ արվի ընտրությունից առաջ, ու նոր մարդուն թողնեն ընտրելու։
Բայց հիմա տենց չի, չէ՞։ Իրանց տրված ա էդ իրավունքն ու ինչ որ տեղ պարտականությունը. ուզում ես դեմոկրատիա (ժողովրդի իշխանություն), պտի ընտրես։ Թեկուզ ամեն տնից մի հոգի 30 րոպե ուղեղով *մտածի*, մնացածին էլ ասի ում ընտրեն։ Էդ ժամանակ ես կընդունեմ, որ իրանք ինչ որ մեկից պահանջելու բան ունեն։
Էս պահին իրանք *ընտրել են* (իրանց բառերով) էս «իշխանությանը», որի օգնությունը իրանք «տեսել են», «տեսնում են» ու, էդ մոտեցմամբ, հըլը երկար «կտեսնեն»։

Հ.Գ.
Նոր հիշեցի, մի ծանոթ կար, 2003-ին գրին քարտ շահեց, գնալուց առաջ մասնակցեց ընտրություններին, ընտրեց քոչին ու թռավ գնաց։ Մեր ընդհանուր ծանոթները հետևից հա քրֆում էին, թե եթե մեր համար էիր ընտրում (փաստորեն), կարելի էր մի հատ էլ մեր կարծիքը հաշվի առնել։ Հիմի էս գյուղացիները ամեն երկրորդ բառը «կթողնեմ, կգնամ»։ Է, բա ի՞մ համար ես դրանց ընտրել, այ քու ... ։

----------

John (30.06.2013)

----------


## Tig

> Արտ, ասածիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց հենց գյուղացին դրա համար էլ գյուղացի ա, որ ինքը չմտածի, որ գնա միտինգ անի, ցույց անի կամ կառավարություն ու իշխանություն տարբերի, գյուղացին հենց էն կարևորագույն օղակն ա, ով "կերակրում" ա հենց կառավարությանն ու իշխանուիթյանը ու մարդը արդարացի պահնջ ա առաջ քաշում, որ իրան օգնեն, աջակցեն, որ իրա բերքը չփչանա, որ իրա ողջ տարվա քրտինքը իրա աչքի առաջ չհոտի, որ էդ չքնած գիշերների ու շոգի տակ ճռալով հավաքած բերքի գոնե մի ինչ-որ տոկոս հանձնի, էս մարդիկ չունեն էդքան գրագիտություն, որ իմանան ումից ինչ պահանջեն ու քո ասածը ստեղ տեղին ա, որ լուրերով նայում են կառավարությանը քրֆում են, իրանք էլ են սկսում քրֆել, է բա ինչ անեն, հա իրանց պրոբլեմն ա, բայց տենց անտարբերությունը արդեն ազգային պրոբլեմ ա իմ կարծիքով


Այսինքն դեմոկրատիան ապացուցում է իր ոչ արդյունավետ լինելը:
Սա չի նշանակում, որ միապետության կամ այլ միահեծան համակարգի կողմնակից եմ: Բայց արձնակագրում ենք հետևյալ փաստը: Դեմոկրատիան մահացման փուլ է մտնում, ընդ որում ամեն տեղ:

Նոր մոտեցման, նոր համագարգերի մշակման կարիքը կա արդեն:

----------

keyboard (30.06.2013), Աթեիստ (30.06.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> բայց հենց գյուղացին դրա համար էլ գյուղացի ա, որ ինքը չմտածի, որ գնա միտինգ անի, ցույց անի կամ կառավարություն ու իշխանություն տարբերի


Չկա տենց թեմա:
Իսկ եթե կա, ուրեմն պետք ա տարածվի բոլոր աշխատավոր խավերի համար, ինչը աննորմալություն ա:

Գյուղացին ոնց որ ցանկացած ուրիշ քաղաքացի պետք ա պայքարի իրա իրավունքների, իրա ազատությունների, իրա աշխատելու հնարավորության համար:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.06.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Չկա տենց թեմա:
> Իսկ եթե կա, ուրեմն պետք ա տարածվի բոլոր աշխատավոր խավերի համար, ինչը աննորմալություն ա:
> 
> Գյուղացին ոնց որ ցանկացած ուրիշ քաղաքացի պետք ա պայքարի իրա իրավունքների, իրա ազատությունների, իրա աշխատելու հնարավորության համար:



Արտ, ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ դու դա տենց իդեալական ես պատկերացնում, բայց մինչև դրան հասնելը ռեալ ա պետք նայել հարցին, հիմա դու ինչ ես կարծում, գյուղացին ամենաթեժ սեզոնին, պտի իրա այգին ու հանդը թողնի գա օպերայում կամ իրանց գյուղամեջում միտինգ ու ցույց անի ու պայքարի իրա իրավունքների համար:
Է էդ ա, էդ, էլ ազգային ժողովն ու ոտերին ա, վարչապեդն ում պեդին ա, թող ամեն մեկը իրա փայ պայքարի իրա իրավունքների համար:
Արտ, պիտի էդ ամենը իրա ընտրյալ "առաքյալն" անի, պատգամավորը, ում ինքն ընտրելա, պիտի էդ պատգամավորը մտածի գյուղացու իրավունքների մասին, ճիշտ ա, իմ գրածն էլ ա ֆանտաստիկայի ժանրից, բայց դե իսկակն մոդելը տենցա իմ կարծիքով:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ դու դա տենց իդեալական ես պատկերացնում, բայց մինչև դրան հասնելը ռեալ ա պետք նայել հարցին, հիմա դու ինչ ես կարծում, գյուղացին ամենաթեժ սեզոնին, պտի իրա այգին ու հանդը թողնի գա օպերայում կամ իրանց գյուղամեջում միտինգ ու ցույց անի ու պայքարի իրա իրավունքների համար:
> Է էդ ա, էդ, էլ ազգային ժողովն ու ոտերին ա, վարչապեդն ում պեդին ա, թող ամեն մեկը իրա փայ պայքարի իրա իրավունքների համար:
> Արտ, պիտի էդ ամենը իրա ընտրյալ "առաքյալն" անի, պատգամավորը, ում ինքն ընտրելա, պիտի էդ պատգամավորը մտածի գյուղացու իրավունքների մասին, ճիշտ ա, իմ գրածն էլ ա ֆանտաստիկայի ժանրից, բայց դե իսկակն մոդելը տենցա իմ կարծիքով:


Հով, երկնքից ոչ մեկը ոչ մեկին ազատություն ու իրավունքների պաշտպանություն դեռ չի նվիրել: Ու մինչև հասնի էն պահը, որ վարչապետը, ԱԺ-ն իսկապես իրա համար աշխատեն, ինքը պիտի բոլոր ֆրոնտներով դրա համար պայքարի:

Ու պայքարի միակ տարբերակն էլ հելնել գալ ու Ազատության հրապարակում կանգնելը չի:

Որ շատ չխորանանք, ընդամենը երկու պայքարի տարբերակ ասեմ.
1. Ընտրությունները բոլորով պայմանավորված բոյկոտել (տվյալ գյուղի շրջանակներում)
2. Ընտրություններին կամք ցուցաբերել, բոլորով գնալ ու ոչ իշխանական թեկնածու ընտրել

Ու սրանք պայքարի միակ տարբերակները չեն, որոնք կարելի ա անել առանց հողագործության ու անասնապահությունը բրախելու:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.06.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այսինքն դեմոկրատիան ապացուցում է իր ոչ արդյունավետ լինելը:
> Սա չի նշանակում, որ միապետության կամ այլ միահեծան համակարգի կողմնակից եմ: Բայց արձնակագրում ենք հետևյալ փաստը: Դեմոկրատիան մահացման փուլ է մտնում, ընդ որում ամեն տեղ:
> 
> Նոր մոտեցման, նոր համագարգերի մշակման կարիքը կա արդեն:


Ինձ թվում է դեմոկրատիայի հետ խնդիրը կապ ունի այնքանով, ինչքանով որ դեմոկրատիա կա Հայաստանում  :Jpit:  Ամեն տարի նույն բազարն է` նույն գյուղացին, նույն մթերողը, նույն միրգը։ Այսինքն խնդիրը վաղուց կա, բայց լուծման մասին նման է որ ոչ մեկ չի մտածել... համենայն դեպս ջանք չեն թափել։ Ո՞վ է ասում, որ գյուղացին պիտի տգետ լինի, պիտի չմտածի ու պիտի լապատկայով հող փորի մենակ... Ես կարծում էի, որ գյուղացիները պիտի որ ավելի խելոք ու հնարամիտ լինեն, ամերիկացի ֆերմերները վկա։

----------

Chuk (01.07.2013), keyboard (01.07.2013), Tig (01.07.2013), Աթեիստ (30.06.2013)

----------


## Tig

> Ինձ թվում է դեմոկրատիայի հետ խնդիրը կապ ունի այնքանով, ինչքանով որ դեմոկրատիա կա Հայաստանում  Ամեն տարի նույն բազարն է` նույն գյուղացին, նույն մթերողը, նույն միրգը։ Այսինքն խնդիրը վաղուց կա, բայց լուծման մասին նման է որ ոչ մեկ չի մտածել... համենայն դեպս ջանք չեն թափել։ Ո՞վ է ասում, որ գյուղացին պիտի տգետ լինի, պիտի չմտածի ու պիտի լապատկայով հող փորի մենակ... Ես կարծում էի, որ գյուղացիները պիտի որ ավելի խելոք ու հնարամիտ լինեն, ամերիկացի ֆերմերները վկա։


Գյուղացին պիտի խելոք լինի, ավելի ճիշտ կուզի խելոք կլինի, կուզի չի լինի: Բայց դրանից դեմոկրատիա կոչվող երևույթի անարդյունավետությունը չի պակասի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Գյուղացին պիտի խելոք լինի, ավելի ճիշտ կուզի խելոք կլինի, կուզի չի լինի: Բայց դրանից դեմոկրատիա կոչվող երևույթի անարդյունավետությունը չի պակասի:



Տիգ ջան եթե գյուղացին ուզում է խելոք չլինել, ապա ինձ թվում է ստեղ դեմոկրատիան, միապետությունն, անարխիան ու դրանց կոմբինացիաները անարդյունավետ կլինեն ու կլինեն։ Եթե ժողովուրդը անխելք է, ապա ու՞մ համար է այդ արդյունավետությունը։ Գյուղացին անխելք, վարչապետը անխելք (ես կասեի` հայվան), բա սենց ո՞նց կլինի։ Դեմոկրատիան ստեղ ի՞նչ կարող էր անել, որ չի արել։

----------

Tig (01.07.2013)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան եթե գյուղացին ուզում է խելոք չլինել, ապա ինձ թվում է ստեղ դեմոկրատիան, միապետությունն, անարխիան ու դրանց կոմբինացիաները անարդյունավետ կլինեն ու կլինեն։ Եթե ժողովուրդը անխելք է, ապա ու՞մ համար է այդ արդյունավետությունը։ Գյուղացին անխելք, վարչապետը անխելք (ես կասեի` հայվան), բա սենց ո՞նց կլինի։ Դեմոկրատիան ստեղ ի՞նչ կարող էր անել, որ չի արել։


Էդ լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում: Բայց իմ ասածը էն ա, որ անկախ խելքով ու անխելք լինելուց, դեմոկրատիան արդեն ապացուցում է իր անարդյունավետ լիելը:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Էդ լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում: Բայց իմ ասածը էն ա, որ անկախ խելքով ու անխելք լինելուց, դեմոկրատիան արդեն ապացուցում է իր անարդյունավետ լիելը:


Տիգ ջան, ոչ մի երկրում գործող քաղաքական մոդելն /դեմոկրատիան/ էլ դեռևս կատարյալ չէ: Այնպես, ինչպես դեռևս գոյություն չունի կատարյալ մրցակցային շուկա: Բայց կան օրինակ «կատարյալ» սոցիալիզմին առավել մոտ երկրներ, օրինակ՝ Շվեդիա. ու դրա համար հեծանվի ակ հայտնագործել պետք չէ, կա անցած փորձ, որը կարելի ա ուսումնասիրել: Ստալին ու Լենին կիսագրագետ ֆերմերների արածը ավանտյուրա էր՝ իրանք Ճորտ 1.0 պլատֆորմի վրա փորձեցին install անել Սոցիալիզմ 7.0 օպերացիոն համակարգը: 
Նույն ավանտյուրան ա կատարվում արաբական երկրներում. էնտեղ ռեվալյուցիա պետք ա, որոնվհետև էվալյուցիան ա կանգ առել: Բայց դեմոկրատիայի հինգերորդ վերսիան առանց որոշակի էվալյուցիայի install անելը սխալ ա: Էտ նման ա կոմպի վրա ծրագիր տեղադրելուն. անընդհատ կոմպդ ռեստարտ չես անի մենակ նրա համար, որ ինստալացիան դանդաղ ա, բայց եթե կոմպդ ամբողջովին «կախի», ռեստարտ կանես ու նորից կսկսես: 

Փորձի հաջողակ փոխանցման օրինակներ են՝ 
ԱՄՆ--» Ճապոնիա, 
Միացյալ Թագավորություն--» Հոնգ Կոնգ, Ավստրալիա, Նոր Զելանդիա, 
ԵՄ--» Կենտրոնական և Արևելյան Եվրոպա /դեռ ընթացքի մեջ ա/, սրա հետ նաև՝ Արևմտյան Գերմանիա--» Արևելյան Գերմանիա

Դեմոկրատիայի նոր վերսիա մասին էլ. կա տենց բան՝ Gov 2.0: Օգտագործելով ինտերնետը՝ կառավարումը դարձնել օրգանիկ պրոցես, որին ուղղակի մասնակից կլինեն բոլոր քաղաքացիները, իսկ նախկին կառավարիչները կլինեն ավելի շատ «մոդերատորներ»: Բայց սենց բան էսօրվա դրությամբ մենակ Լյուքսերմբուրգի նման երկրում մասամբ գործի: 

Իսկ մեզ մոտ ռեստրարտ ա պետք, որ ինստալացիայի պրոցեսը վերսկսվի: Մեզ մոտ Դեմոկրատիայի առաջին վերսիան էլ ա ջնջած՝ ներկա պահին թղթի վրա «պտիչկա» դնելով մարդիկ ոչինչ չեն կարող փոխել:

----------

Tig (01.07.2013), Varzor (01.07.2013), Աթեիստ (01.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (01.07.2013), Ներսես_AM (01.07.2013), Տրիբուն (01.07.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ մեզ մոտ ռեստրարտ ա պետք, որ ինստալացիայի պրոցեսը վերսկսվի: Մեզ մոտ Դեմոկրատիայի առաջին վերսիան էլ ա ջնջած՝ ներկա պահին թղթի վրա «պտիչկա» դնելով մարդիկ ոչինչ չեն կարող փոխել:


Մի ժամանակ ես էլ էի կարծում, որ մեզ ռեստարտ ա պետք, իսկ հիմա համոզված եմ, որ ճիշտը շաթ դաունն ա:

----------

keyboard (01.07.2013), Varzor (01.07.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> Մի ժամանակ ես էլ էի կարծում, որ մեզ ռեստարտ ա պետք, իսկ հիմա համոզված եմ, որ ճիշտը շաթ դաունն ա:


Ճիշտը ցուլնա  :LOL: 

Ճիշտը սպիսատ անելն ու թազա կոմպ գնելն ա:
Իսկ հին սպիսատ արածը կարանք տանք հետամնաց հարևանների երեխեքին?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տիգ ջան, ոչ մի երկրում գործող քաղաքական մոդելն /դեմոկրատիան/ էլ *դեռևս* կատարյալ չէ: Այնպես, ինչպես *դեռևս* գոյություն չունի կատարյալ մրցակցային շուկա:


Sagittarius ախպեր, խելոք դեմքով մի երկու նկատառում անեմ չես հայհոյի, չէ՞:  :Xeloq: 

Ոչ թե դեռևս գեյություն չունեն կատարյալ կամ ուղղակի դեմոկրատիա ու կատարյալ մրցակցություն, այլ այլևս գոյություն չունեն, ու էլ երբեք չեն կարա ունենան: Ուղղակի դեմոկրատիա եղել ա  ժամանակին Հունաստանում: Կատարյալ մրցակցությունն էլ եղել ա ժամանակին գյուղատնտեսական ապրանքների շուկայում: Հիմա էլ սրան շատ մոտ շուկաներ կան - էլի նույն գյուղմթերքի շուկան, փողոցային սննդի շուկան զարգացող երկրներում (որտեղ մաքդոնալդս չեն սիրում  :LOL: ), պայմանականորեն նաև ձրի սոֆթը ինտերնետում: 

Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ հետդ լրիվ համաձայն եմ - հեծանիվ հայտնագործել պետք չի, հատկապես որ մենք էտքան տաղանդ ու շնորք չունենք, որ նորմալ բան հայտնագործենք: Մեր հայտնագործածը, կամ ծնած-սնածը պիտի Լիսկա ու Նեմեց լինի, դեմոկրատիա կամ սոցիալ-դեմոկրատիա չի կարա լինի: էտ մեր խելքի բանը չի, ոչ էլ մեզ պետք ա: Մեզ մի հատ լավ չոբանը լրիվ հերիք ա, դրանից էլ Աստծուն փառք, ունենք:   

Ես գնալով ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ մենք ծայրահեղ անիմաստ ու աննպատակ ազգ ենք, առանց մի գրամ կրեատիվիզմի:

----------

keyboard (03.07.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ճիշտը ցուլնա 
> 
> Ճիշտը սպիսատ անելն ու թազա կոմպ գնելն ա:
> Իսկ հին սպիսատ արածը կարանք տանք հետամնաց հարևանների երեխեքին?


Եթե տենց հարևան ունես, կարաս: Բայց ոնց որ հարևանության մեջ ամենահետամնացն ու աղքատը մենք ենք: Խածյա դուխներս տեղն ա, ու ծակ ջեբով Բրունեյի սուլթանի բազարներ ենք անում:

----------

Varzor (02.07.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե տենց հարևան ունես, կարաս: Բայց ոնց որ հարևանության մեջ ամենահետամնացն ու աղքատը մենք ենք: Խածյա դուխներս տեղն ա, ու ծակ ջեբով Բրունեյի սուլթանի բազարներ ենք անում:


Չունեմ տենց հարևան, բայց ոնց կարամ և ունենամ ("հետամնաց"-ի չակերտները մոռացել էի  :Jpit:  )
Բայց լսի, խի ենք աղքատ? Հըլը մեր երկրի միջին աշխատարավձին նայի, մեր երկրի հեռանկարային ծրագրերին նայի: Սիլիկոնային հովիտը տեղափոխելու ենք Արարատյան դաշտավայր ու Շիրակ: Կարտոլ ու խաղող ցանելու զահլեքս փախելա  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս նորությունը հեչ դեսից դենից չի, ու տարօրինակաբար Ակումբում ընդհանրապես չի քննարկվել, բայց էս վերջին զարգացումներն ահագին հետաքրքիր են: 
Օֆշորային գործով միջնորդությունն առձեռն փոխանցվել է Կիպրոսի գլխավոր դատախազին




> «Նախաքննական մարմինը արդեն երկու անգամ օգնություն ցուցաբերելու վերաբերյալ միջնորդություն է ուղարկել Կիպրոս, և հաշվի առնելով, որ Կիպրոսի գլխավոր դատախազը այս օրերին գտնվում է Հայաստանում, և ստորագրվեց նաև համագործակցության հուշագիր, [Հայաստանի] գլխավոր դատախազը նաև առձեռն է փոխանցել այդ միջնորդությունը՝ խնդրելով հնարավորինս սեղմ ժամկետում օգնել, նպաստել բարձրացված հարցադրումների պատասխանները ստանալու համար», - այսօր ասաց Գլխավոր դատախազության խոսնակը:
> ......
> Կիպրոսի գլխավոր դատախազը, հիշեցնենք, երեկ «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հետ զրույցում ասել էր, որ առաջին անգամ է լսում այդ միջնորդության մասին եւ դեռ պետք է ուսումնասիրի այն: 
> ......
> *Միաժամանակ նա անհնար է համարում, թե կարելի է որեւէ մեկին դարձնել օֆշորային կազմակերպության բաժնետեր՝ առանց տվյալ անձի թույլտվության:*


Ու՞մ էն մեր գեղցիները էշի տեղ դնում: Եթե իրենք իրանց, տո պաժալիստա: Մենակ ոչ մեզ: Ո՞նց կարար որևէ մեկը առանց ՏՍ-ի իմացության իրա անունով փայ գրանցեր որևէ կազմակերպությունում ու միլիոններով փողեր փողանցեր:  :LOL:  Դեբիլ անտերներ:  

ՏՍ-ի սխալը նրանում ա, որ ուզում ա արդարանա ու խաբելով տակից դուրս գա: Պետք ա կանգնի ու պրյամոյ ասի, ունեմ, ու մենակ Կիպրոսում չէ, մի տաս տեղ ունեմ, ու լիքը փողերով: Ու փաթթած ունեմ սաղիդ, քանի որ գողությունը Հայաստանում գտնվում է նախագահի բարձր հովանու ներքո: Գողությունը նաև պաշտոնապես խրախուսվում է: Թե չէ ո՞նց կարային պաշտոնյաները հանգիստ ու առանց մի գրամ վախենալու միլլիոներով ունեցվածք հայտարարագրեին, ու հետո բոլորին ասեին, որ իրանց չի վերաբերվում, թե որտեղից էտ միլլիոնները - Տարոն Մարգարյանը վկա՝ Լիսկայի քավորությամբ: Մեր գյոզալ վարչապետը հո սրանց ղազը չի՞, որ Կիպրոսում ունեցած մի երկու կոպեկ փողը հիմնավորի:

----------

Bruno (03.07.2013), Moonwalker (26.07.2013), Nadine (08.07.2013), Tig (03.07.2013), Աթեիստ (03.07.2013), Արէա (03.07.2013), Ներսես_AM (02.07.2013), Վիշապ (08.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հուլիս 26, 2013 | 14:46 
> Երեւանի կենտրոնում` հենց Մաշտոցի պողոտայում երեկ` հուլիսի 25-ին, սպանություն է կատարվել: NEWS.am-ի տեղեկություններով, գիշերը` ժամը 00:50-ի սահմաններում հեծանվով երթեւեկող անհայտ անձը գնդակահարել է տաքսու վարորդ, 33-ամյա Վահան Հովհաննիսյանին:
> 
> Վահան Հովհաննիսյանի հարազատների փոխանցմամբ, նա մեքենայով հասել է Մաշտոցի պողոտա-Թումանյան փողոց խաչմերուկի հատված, որտեղ վեճ է ծագել մի հեծանվորդի հետ: Վերջինս նստել է տաքսին, ապա քիչ անց դուրս եկել եւ փախուստի դիմել: Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը եւս դուրս է եկել մեքենայից եւ ընկել:
> 
> Ժամանած շտապօգնությունը վարորդին տեղափոխել է 2իվ 1 համալսարանական կլինիկա, որտեղ ժամը 3-ի սահմաններում Հովհաննիսյանը մահացել է: Նրա մարմնից դուրս են բերել «ՏՕԶ» տեսակի հրազենի գնդակ: Չարագործը կրակել էր վարորդի որովայնին:
> 
> Նշենք, որ ոչ հրազենն է հայտնաբերվել, ոչ էլ հեծանվորդը: Քաղաքի բանուկ այդ հատվածում բազմաթիվ տեսախցիկներ են տեղադրված, եւ, մեր աղբյուրի փոխանցմամբ, ոստիկանությունն առգրավել է դրանք եւ ուսումնասիրում է, սակայն ողբերգությունից մեկուկես օր անց ոստիկաններին դեռ հայտնի չէ հանցագործություն կատարած անձը:
> 
> Սպանվածի մահվան վկայականում դատաբժշկի տված եզրակացության համաձայն, Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը ստացել է որովայնի թափանցող հրազենային գնդակային վիրավորում, աղիների վնասում, միջընդերային անոթների վնասում, հեմորագիկ շոկ: Սպանվածը ամուսնացած էր, ուներ 7 եւ 2 տարեկան դուստրեր:


աղբյուր
ժող, էս ի՞նչ հաշիվ ա  :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> աղբյուր
> ժող, էս ի՞նչ հաշիվ ա


ՏՕԶը եքա հրացան չի՞: Հեծանվորդը ո՞նց պիտի հետը ման տար:

----------

VisTolog (26.07.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> ՏՕԶը եքա հրացան չի՞: Հեծանվորդը ո՞նց պիտի հետը ման տար:


Ուսին գցած:  :Jpit: 

Կարող ա վարորդինն ա եղել զենքը:

----------


## Jarre

> Ուսին գցած:


Ռամշ ջան, ինչ որ հետաքրքիր մանրամասներ գիտես  :Think:  
Էս վերջերս Ակումբցիների լուսանկարներում մի հեծանվորդի նկար կար օպերայի շրջակայքում, մեջքին էլ ռյուգզագ։ Դու ավելի լավ ա մի բզբզա   :LOL:

----------

Bruno (26.07.2013), Chuk (27.07.2013), Freeman (27.07.2013), Աթեիստ (26.07.2013), Արէա (26.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.07.2013), Վահե-91 (26.07.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> ՏՕԶը եքա հրացան չի՞: Հեծանվորդը ո՞նց պիտի հետը ման տար:


Ներս, տոզ-ըկարա ինքանաշեն էլ լլինի ու ատրճանակի չափից էլ փոքր :Smile:

----------

Bruno (26.07.2013), Աթեիստ (26.07.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Սատկեք դուք, տենաս հիմի ում շահերին ա սա կպնում  :LOL: 






ՍԱՊԾ. «Roshen»-ի արտադրանքի վերաբերյալ կատարվում են ճշտումներ

----------


## Valentina

> Սատկեք դուք, տենաս հիմի ում շահերին ա սա կպնում 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ՍԱՊԾ. «Roshen»-ի արտադրանքի վերաբերյալ կատարվում են ճշտումներ


Իրոք խախտումներ եղել են, թե՞  :Think: 
Տենց որ ուսումնասիրեն, ինձ թվում ա արտադրանքների 80%-ը պետք ա արգելվի:

----------


## Hda

> ՏՕԶը եքա հրացան չի՞: Հեծանվորդը ո՞նց պիտի հետը ման տար:


ТОЗ-ը ատրճանակներ էլ ունի

----------

Ներսես_AM (30.07.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

*Մարկ Սաղաթելյանը ծանր վիճակում շտապ տեղափոխվել է հիվանդանոց*


Հայտնի շոումեն, հաղորդավար Մարկ Սաղաթելյանն, այսօր՝ հուլիսի 30-ին, ծանր վիճակում շտապ տեղափոխվել է «Նաիրի» բժշկական կենտրոն:«Նաիրի» բժշկական կենտրոնում NEWS.am-ի թղթակցին հայտնեցին, որ նրա մոտ ախտորոշվել է սուր լեյկոզ տրոմբոհեմորագիկ սինդրոմ, գլխուղեղի արյունազեղում: Այժմ Մարկ Սաղաթելյանը գտնվում է վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքում, վիճակը ծանր է:Մեր տեղեկություններով, նա այս գիշեր պետք է մեկներ Գերմանիա՝ բուժզննում անցնելու համար, սակայն նրա առողջական վիճակի վատթարացման պատճառով այցը հետաձգվել է:

Հիշեցնենք, որ ավելի վաղ NEWS.am-ը հայտնել էր, որ 2012 թվականի հունիսի 22-ին, ժամը 01:30-ի սահմաններում, Երեւանի Նալբանդյանի եւ Արամի փողոցների խաչմերուկում վթարի էին ենթարկվել պրոդյուսեր Գրիգոր Նազարյանն ու հաղորդավար, շոումեն Մարկ Սաղաթելյանը:Դեռեւս չպարզված հանգամանքներում բախվել էին «Оպել» մակնիշի 30 ՏԼ 173 համարանիշի եւ «Ֆոլքսվագեն» մակնիշի 14 ՏՕ 811 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենաները, ինչի հետեւանքով «Ֆոլքսվագեն»-ի վարորդ` 41-ամյա Գրիգոր Նազարյանը եւ ուղեւոր՝ 41-ամյա Մարկ Սաղաթելյանը տեղափոխվել էին թիվ 1 համալսարանական հիվանդանոց, ապա` Միքայելյանի անվան վիրաբուժության կենտրոն: Այնուհետեւ Մարկ Սաղաթելյանը տեղափոխվել էր «Էրեբունի» բժշկական կենտրոն, որտեղ վիրահատվել էին կոնք-ազդրային հոդը: Վթարի ենթարկվելու փաստի առթիվ Ճանապարհատրանսպորտային հանցագործությունների քննության բաժնում նախապատրաստված  նյութերով քրեական գործի հարուցումը մերժվել է:

Հուսանք կառողջանա, չնայած մեռածի հաշիվա էլի, արհեստական շնչառությունա դրած... :Sad:

----------


## Rammstein

> *Մարկ Սաղաթելյանը ծանր վիճակում շտապ տեղափոխվել է հիվանդանոց*
> 
> ...


Նոր 1in.am-ը նորություն էր դրել «Մահացել է Մարկ Սաղաթելյանը» վերնագրով, բացելուց էլ ոչ մի հոդված չէր բացվում: Հիմա նայում եմ, հանել են:  :Fool:

----------


## John

ես լուրջ զարմանում եմ, թե ի՞նչ եք գտել էդ էշ (ՀԱԿԱ)հայկական լրատվական կայքերում, որ մի հատ էլ ուշադրության եք արժանացնում մտնում եք... 1in.am, gardenmallաինչա.am, vemard.com, եսիմինչ.am...

----------

keyboard (31.07.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> ես լուրջ զարմանում եմ, թե ի՞նչ եք գտել էդ էշ (ՀԱԿԱ)հայկական լրատվական կայքերում, որ մի հատ էլ ուշադրության եք արժանացնում մտնում եք... 1in.am, gardenmallաինչա.am, vemard.com, եսիմինչ.am...


gardenmall չի, mediamall ա:  :LOL: 
Չգիտեմ, 1in.am-ը հակահայկականի տպավորություն իմ մոտ չի թողել, ինչպես ասենք slaq.am-ը, blognews.am-ը, քո ասած mediamall-ը ու նմանատիպ զիբիլները:

----------

VisTolog (30.07.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Նոր 1in.am-ը նորություն էր դրել «Մահացել է Մարկ Սաղաթելյանը» վերնագրով, բացելուց էլ ոչ մի հոդված չէր բացվում: Հիմա նայում եմ, հանել են:


Խեղճին Նելսոն Մանդելայի օրը գցեցին: 
Էս «լրատվականներին» վառել է պետք. ալարում են մի հատ ճշգրտում անել նյութ դնելուց առաջ: Բա դրանց դրած վերնագրերը: Նոր էլ մի տեղ տեսա. «Մարկ Սաղաթելյանը դեռ կենդանի է»: Էլ ի՞նչ ասես սրանց…

----------

keyboard (31.07.2013), Նիկեա (31.07.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Սկսվեեեեեեց ռեյտինգացավը  :Sad:  դրա համար հղում չեմ դնում։

Մարկ Սաղաթելյանը քիչ առաջ մահացել է  :Sad:

----------

keyboard (31.07.2013), Smokie (15.08.2013), Նիկեա (31.07.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

ՀՀ ժողովրդական արտիստ Ազատ Գասպարյանը վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքում է

նոր տեղեկություններ չկա՞ն

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող, էս ի՞նչ ա նշանակում, էլ բանկում սոցիալիստական քարտ չեն ուզելո՞ւ:




> *Դադարեցվում է սոցիալական քարտերի տրամադրումը*
> 01.8.2013
> 
> ՀՀ Աշխատանքի և սոցիալական հարցերի նախարարության հայտարարության համաձայն՝  սույն թվականի հունիսի 1-ից ուժը կորցրած է համարվում «Սոցիալական ապահովության քարտերի մասին» ՀՀ օրենքը՝ համաձայն «Հանրային ծառայությունների համարանիշի մասին» ՀՀ օրենքի (30.11.2011թ.) դրույթների: Դրանով պայմանավորված՝ «Նորք» տեղեկատվավերլուծական կենտրոնում, ինչպես նաև սոցիալական ծառայությունների տարածքային մարմինների կողմից դադարեցվում է սոցիալական ապահովության քարտերի համար քաղաքացիների դիմումների ընդունումը:
> 
> Ս.թ. հունիսի 1-ից հանրային ծառայությունների համարանիշ ստանալու համար անհրաժեշտ է դիմել ՀՀ բնակչության պետական ռեգիստրը վարող լիազոր մարմնին՝ ՀՀ ոստիկանության անձնագրային և վիզաների վարչությանը կամ քաղաքացու բնակության վայրի տարածքային անձնագրային ծառայություն:


http://www.ebank.am/?p=article&id=273

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Էս վերջերս բանկերում ինչ-որ չեն ուզում: Իսկ հանրային ծառայությունների համարանիշը (ՀԾՀ) տրվում ա սոցքարտի փոխարեն, տրվում ա անձնագրային բաժանմունքներից ու իրանից ներկայացնում ա A4 ֆորմատի սովորական թուղթ: Անունն են փոխում երևույթի: Սկզբից ուզում էին անհատական համարանիշի (ԱՀ) գաղափարը ներդնել, աղմուկ բարձրացավ, անունը փոխեցին սոցիալական քարտ: Հիմա էլ դա վերացրին, աստիճանաբար ՀԾՀ-ից կանցնեն ԱՀ-ի, մարդիկ կունենան անհատական համարներ-չիպեր-զիբիլներ, ոնց որ եվրոները, ամեն ինչ դրան ա տանում: Շատ կուզեմ՝ սխալվեմ, բայց ես տենց եմ գուշակում:

----------


## Rammstein

> Էս վերջերս բանկերում ինչ-որ չեն ուզում: Իսկ հանրային ծառայությունների համարանիշը (ՀԾՀ) տրվում ա սոցքարտի փոխարեն, տրվում ա անձնագրային բաժանմունքներից ու իրանից ներկայացնում ա A4 ֆորմատի սովորական թուղթ: Անունն են փոխում երևույթի: Սկզբից ուզում էին անհատական համարանիշի (ԱՀ) գաղափարը ներդնել, աղմուկ բարձրացավ, անունը փոխեցին սոցիալական քարտ: Հիմա էլ դա վերացրին, աստիճանաբար ՀԾՀ-ից կանցնեն ԱՀ-ի, մարդիկ կունենան անհատական համարներ-չիպեր-զիբիլներ, ոնց որ եվրոները, ամեն ինչ դրան ա տանում: Շատ կուզեմ՝ սխալվեմ, բայց ես տենց եմ գուշակում:


Հիմա որ գնամ բանկ, սոցքարտի փոխարեն էդ ՀԾՀ-ն ե՞ն ուզելու, թե՞ բացի անձնագրից ուրիշ բան չեն ուզի:

----------


## _Հրաչ_

> Հիմա որ գնամ բանկ, սոցքարտի փոխարեն էդ ՀԾՀ-ն ե՞ն ուզելու, թե՞ բացի անձնագրից ուրիշ բան չեն ուզի:


Ավետ ջան, ես գնացել եմ, մենակ անձնագիր են ուզել:

----------

Rammstein (01.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սաղ պարերը պարել էինք, մնացել էր սարի սմբուլը: 

Ե՞ՐԲ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԸ ՏԻԵԶԵՐԱԿԱՆ ԱՐԲԱՆՅԱԿ ԿՍՏԵՂԾԻ

http://www.a1plus.am/am/official/2013/08/09/arbanyak

----------

Chuk (16.08.2013), keyboard (09.08.2013), Norton (09.08.2013), Հայկօ (10.08.2013), Ձայնալար (09.08.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Սաղ պարերը պարել էինք, մնացել էր սարի սմբուլը: 
> 
> Ե՞ՐԲ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԸ ՏԻԵԶԵՐԱԿԱՆ ԱՐԲԱՆՅԱԿ ԿՍՏԵՂԾԻ
> 
> http://www.a1plus.am/am/official/2013/08/09/arbanyak


Բայց դուք ի՜նչ հետ ընկած եք կյանքից....
Մենք արդեն վաղուց ունենք սոլնեչնի պառուսաներով աշխատող տիեզերական արբանյակ։

----------

Freeman (10.08.2013), Արէա (10.08.2013)

----------


## Smokie

> Սկսվեեեեեեց ռեյտինգացավը  դրա համար հղում չեմ դնում։
> 
> Մարկ Սաղաթելյանը քիչ առաջ մահացել է





> ՀՀ ժողովրդական արտիստ Ազատ Գասպարյանը վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքում է
> 
> նոր տեղեկություններ չկա՞ն


Էս ինչեր էր էի բաց թողել :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

> Քիչ առաջ կառավարության 3-րդ մասնաշենքի 6-րդ հարկի պատշգամբից, որտեղ տեղակայված է ԿԳ նախարարությունը, մի տղամարդ է ցած նետվել ու մահացել: Նա ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարության աուդիտի բաժնի աշխատակից Հայկ Հայրապետյանն է: Ըստ ոստիկանության տրամադրած տեղեկությունների` Հայկ Հայրապետյանը 22 տարեկան է (1991թ.):
> - See more at: http://www.lragir.am/index/arm/0/cou....czQS9S4r.dpuf


Մդա...

----------

Moonwalker (20.08.2013), VisTolog (20.08.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Մդա...


Ըստ ոստիկանության տրամադրած տեղեկությունների` Հայկ Հայրապետյանը 22 տարեկան է (1991թ.): Նախարարության աուդիտի բաժնի աշխատակիցների պատմելով` Հայկ Հայրապետյանը ընդմիջումից 5 րոպե առաջ է դուրս եկել աշխատասենյակից, և րոպեներ անց տեղի է ունեցել դեպքը: Նախարարության աշխատակիցների խոսքով` Հայկ Հայրապետյանն աշխատավայրում խնդիրներ չի ունեցել, աշխատակազմի կողմից սիրված ու ընդունված աշխատող է եղել: - See more at: http://www.lragir.am/index/arm/0/cou....c9qQF66b.dpuf

----------


## Նարե91

> Ըստ ոստիկանության տրամադրած տեղեկությունների` Հայկ Հայրապետյանը 22 տարեկան է (1991թ.): Նախարարության աուդիտի բաժնի աշխատակիցների պատմելով` Հայկ Հայրապետյանը ընդմիջումից 5 րոպե առաջ է դուրս եկել աշխատասենյակից, և րոպեներ անց տեղի է ունեցել դեպքը: Նախարարության աշխատակիցների խոսքով` Հայկ Հայրապետյանն աշխատավայրում խնդիրներ չի ունեցել, աշխատակազմի կողմից սիրված ու ընդունված աշխատող է եղել: - See more at: http://www.lragir.am/index/arm/0/cou....c9qQF66b.dpuf


Էհա Չուկի դրած հղման մեջ էլ էր էս նույնն ասվում  :Dntknw:

----------


## VisTolog

> Էհա Չուկի դրած հղման մեջ էլ էր էս նույնն ասվում


Հա, ինքը որ թեմայում դրել ա, էդ ժամանակ սայթում էդքանն էր դրված:  :Jpit:

----------

Նարե91 (20.08.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մդա...


Իրար հետ ենք սովորել: Իր նման կենսուրախ ու միշտ նոր գաղափարներով լեցուն մարդ չկար: Նույնիսկ հասցրեց նոր սպորտաձև բերել Հայաստան. ինչ ոգևորությամբ էր պատմում: Մինչև մի քանի ժամ առաջ չէինք ուզում ընդունել, որ դա ինքն է. բոլոր տվյալները համընկնում էին, բայց նկարն էինք ուզում տեսնել: Հույս ունեինք, որ ինքը չի լինի: Ու պարզ է, որ ռիսկ չէինք անում անգամ զանգել իրեն կամ իր հարազատներից մեկին: Էս կյանքը բանի պետք չի:

----------

Freeman (21.08.2013), Jarre (21.08.2013), Lílium (21.08.2013), Moonwalker (21.08.2013), Smokie (21.08.2013), Նարե91 (21.08.2013)

----------


## V!k

9650098199_37c8a68949_b.jpg



> Facebook սոցիալական ցանցի օգտատեր Հասմիկ Սողոմոնյանը իր էջում մի նկար է տեղադրել, թե ինչպես են առաջին դասարանի երեխային առաջին անգամ ճանապարհում դպրոց:


էս ինչ ցուցամոլ ազգ ենք :Bad: 
http://emedia.am/?p=43601%2F

----------

Bruno (02.09.2013), Jarre (03.09.2013), Valentina (02.09.2013), Vardik! (07.09.2013), VisTolog (02.09.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> 9650098199_37c8a68949_b.jpg
> 
> էս ինչ ցուցամոլ ազգ ենք
> http://emedia.am/?p=43601%2F


ընդամենը նայեք ավտոտնակի շողքին, չի կարա առավոտյան 8ին կամ 9ին ավտոտնակը տենց շողք ունենա, տենց շողք կունենա 12-ի 1-ի կողմերը:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Այսօր 67 տարեկան հասակում մահացել է Գրողների միության նախագահ Լեւոն Անանյանը: Մահվան պատճառը քաղցկեղ հիվանդությունն է:  

Թեև նա արդեն մահացել է, ես կբավարարվեմ ասելով՝ հողը թեթև լինի։

----------


## Chuk

> Այսօր 67 տարեկան հասակում մահացել է Գրողների միության նախագահ Լեւոն Անանյանը: Մահվան պատճառը քաղցկեղ հիվանդությունն է:  
> 
> Թեև նա արդեն մահացել է, ես կբավարարվեմ ասելով՝ հողը թեթև լինի։


Էս մեր լրագրողներին վառել ա պետք: Լրիվ լուրջ: Ի՞նչ նշանակում մահվան լուրում էս նախադասությունը.




> 2001 թ. ընտրվել է Հայաստանի գրողների միության նախագահ,* եւ մինչ օրս նախագահում է այն։*


Լու՞րջ: Մինչև օ՞րս: Նույնիսկ մահանալուց հետո՞:
Արա՛, մի հատ կարդացեք գրածներդ:

----------

Alphaone (03.09.2013), keyboard (03.09.2013), Mephistopheles (03.09.2013), Moonwalker (03.09.2013), Smokie (03.09.2013), Vardik! (07.09.2013), VisTolog (03.09.2013), Աթեիստ (03.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (03.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2013), Նարե91 (03.09.2013)

----------


## Նարե91

Իսկ ինձ ամենաշատը նյարդայինացնում ա էն հանգամանքը, որ քաղաքումը /դե ֆբ-ում էլի/ մահվան գույժերի տակ լայքերի տեղատարափ ա:  :Bad:

----------

Vardik! (07.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

http://www.tert.am/am/news/2013/09/07/mod/

----------


## Նարե91

> http://www.tert.am/am/news/2013/09/07/mod/


Ես ուրիշ բան, անկեղծ ասած, չէի էլ սպասում  :Bad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ո՞նց կարա Սերժի արդար ու ապահով Հայաստանում Լիսկան որևէ բանում մեղավոր լինի:


Մարդու հավատը չի գալիս, որ ամեն ինչ կարա էսքան վատ լինի: Լիսկան, իրա լագոդ լուգուդներով, անձեռմխելի ա:  :Bad:  Սերժը լրիվ ճիշտ ա արդել, մենք ոչ մի ԵՄ-հի հետ գործ չունենք: Մեր տեղը Ռուսաստանի գուբեռնիան ա, Չեչնիայի ու դաղստանի կողքը, Սերժի տեղն էլ Ռամզան Կադիրովի կողքը: 

ՀԱԿ-ի արձագանքը՝ Սուրեն Խաչատրյանի որդուն և թիկնապահին ազատ արձակելու վերաբերյալ

----------


## dvgray

Բռնաբարողների գոյությունը հասականալի ա... շեղված անասուններ միշտ էլ կգտնվեն:
բայց սենց բան՞...

մի հատ անասուն, ով գոմիկ ա ու անգլիայի պառլամենտի դեպուտատ ու պառլամենտի փոխխոսնակն ա, *բռնաբաել ա  7 հատ տղամարդու*  :Shok: 

էս էտքան էտ գոմիկի վրա չեմ զարմանում, որքան սպշած եմ էտ բռանբարողների վրա: էլի բանտում, կամ այլ անազատության վայերում որ լիներ դա մի ձև կմարսվեր...  :Bad: 

լրիվ հիվանդ ազգ ա... այլասերված ու հիվանդ  :Bad: 

http://www.dnaindia.com/world/188742...ffence-charges

http://www.thestandard.com.hk/breaki...l.asp?id=40702

http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-New...er-re-arrested

----------

keyboard (12.09.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> էլի բանտում, կամ այլ անազատության վայերում որ լիներ դա մի ձև կմարսվեր...


Փաստորեն դու արդարացնու՞մ ես հայկական բանտերում կատարվող բռնաբարությունները  :Dntknw: 
Թե՞ նախագահի եղբոր տղու կատարած բռնաբարություններն են բարոյական, ինչ ա թե աղջիկ են բռնաբարվողները   :Huh:

----------


## dvgray

> Փաստորեն դու արդարացնու՞մ ես հայկական բանտերում կատարվող բռնաբարությունները 
> Թե՞ նախագահի եղբոր տղու կատարած բռնաբարություններն են բարոյական, ինչ ա թե աղջիկ են բռնաբարվողները


փաստորեն չեմ արդարացնում
նոր նկատեցի, որ իմ վերևի գրառման մեջ սխալմամբ "բռնաբարվողներ" բառի փոխարեն "բռնաբարվողեր"
խոսքը գնում է , թե ոնց կարող է *բռնաբարվել* տղամարդը  
լեզուս էլ չի ֆռռում սրանց տղամարդ ասել  :Bad:

----------

keyboard (12.09.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Էս լրիվ Հայ-Ռուսական մաքսային տռայնանամների տրամաբանական շարունակությունն ա, նամյոկ են անում էլի, որ հայերին էլ են սենց դպրոց տանելու, եթե արդեն չէն տարել:

Հոդվածը 18+ ա, ինտիմում չեմ դնում, շատերը կան որ ընդեղ չկան, բայց կուզեի որ կարդան.


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*В России открыли курсы орального секса

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էս լրիվ Հայ-Ռուսական մաքսային տռայնանամների տրամաբանական շարունակությունն ա, նամյոկ են անում էլի, որ հայերին էլ են սենց դպրոց տանելու, եթե արդեն չէն տարել:
> 
> Հոդվածը 18+ ա, ինտիմում չեմ դնում, շատերը կան որ ընդեղ չկան, բայց կուզեի որ կարդան.
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*В России открыли курсы орального секса



Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, թե ինչի հետ էր կապված էս «նորության» նկատմամբ լրատվամիջոցների (ոչ միայն հայկական) նման հետաքրքրությունը, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ իրականում «նորությունը» առնվազն մեկ տարվա *պատմություն ունի* (շատ վաղուց էի կարդացել)։

----------


## keyboard

> Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, թե ինչի հետ էր կապված էս «նորության» նկատմամբ լրատվամիջոցների (ոչ միայն հայկական) նման հետաքրքրությունը, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ իրականում «նորությունը» առնվազն մեկ տարվա *պատմություն ունի* (շատ վաղուց էի կարդացել)։


Չգիտեմ Արտ, օբօզրեվածելում 13 сентября 2013, 11:35  էս ամսաթվով ա, ես էլ կարծեցի նոր ա դրեցի:
Թու քու, ես հետ եմ մնացել կյանքից փաստորեն  :LOL: 

Բայց ես դեմ չէի լինի էդ աղջիկների դասատուն լինել կամ ասենք բնորդը,բացի մի քանի պահերից էլի իհարկե   :LOL:

----------

Jarre (19.09.2013), Աթեիստ (19.09.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չգիտեմ Արտ, օբօզրեվածելում 13 сентября 2013, 11:35  էս ամսաթվով ա, ես էլ կարծեցի նոր ա դրեցի:


Գիտեմ, վերջերս սաղ թերթերը սկսեցին գրել։ Էն դեպքու, որ դա կարա արդեն փակված էլ լինի։

----------

keyboard (19.09.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Չհասցրի փաստորեն, ես էլ արդեն մոսկվայի տոմս էի գնում ինտերնետով, թու ու ու ու ու ու~  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (19.09.2013), Աթեիստ (19.09.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Իմ հավաստի աղբյուրները պնդում են,  շուտով Պուտինը մեր կառավարության համար էլ կազմակերպելու է նման արագացված կուրսեր։ 
Ուղղակի դա արդեն պրակտիկորեն անհրաժեշտ բան ա....

----------

keyboard (19.09.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

Կարողա՞ էս կինը բլոգնյուզի տերն ա  :Jpit: 
Կուսակցության ղեկավարի նոր կոչը աղջիկներին. «Արտաամուսնական կապից երեխաներ ունեցեք»

----------

Alphaone (25.09.2013), Jarre (25.09.2013), keyboard (25.09.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Կարողա՞ էս կինը բլոգնյուզի տերն ա 
> Կուսակցության ղեկավարի նոր կոչը աղջիկներին. «Արտաամուսնական կապից երեխաներ ունեցեք»


Ես ոնց որ կանխազգում եմ, որ Հայաստանում շուտով շատ մեծ թափով զարգանալու ա պոռնոինդուստրիան ու էս կտցրածը լինելու ա գլխավոր հերոսուհին, կամաց-կամաց հանվում ա, էնօրն էլ ասում էր, որ իրա սրած տղամարդու հետ 32 տարեկանում սեքս ա արել, կարծում եմ, եթե տեսնի որ էն ազդեցությունը չի ունենում ուղղակի խոսելը, համացանցում կհայտնվի էդ խոսելու վիդեոապացույսը  :LOL: 

Ես սիրում եմ սեքսը...  :Yea:   :sexy smile -իկ


երեխա ուզող կա՞, արտաամուսնական կարամ կազմակերպեմ, էսօրվա մեջ բայց, վաղը զբաղված եմ լինելու  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Տիեզերական սարքերից և տիեզերական տանող հրթիռներից ԱԱՀ չի գանձվի  :LOL: 




> ՀՀ կառավարությունն այսօր կայացած նիստում հավանության է արժանացրել «Կազմակերպությունների և անհատ ձեռնարկատերերի կողմից ներմուծվող` մաքսատուրքի 0 տոկոս դրույքաչափ ունեցող և ակցիզային հարկով հարկման ոչ ենթակա այն ապրանքների ցանկը հաստատելու մասին, որոնցից ԱԱՀ-ն մաքսային մարմինների կողմից չի հաշվարկվում և գանձվում» օրենքի նախագիծը, որով *առաջարկվում է ԱԱՀ չհաշվարկել և չգանձել նաև ինքնաթիռ, ուղղաթիռ, տիեզերական սարք և տիեզերական տանող հրթիռ ապրանքներից և դրանց պահեստամասերից:* Ակնկալվում է, որ օրենքի փոփոխությունը կխթանի հայկական քաղավիացիայի օդային փոխադրումների շուկայի զարգացումը, կնվազեցնի ուղևորա- և բեռնափոխադրման սակագները:


Ուրիշ ենք էլի: Խթնում են հայոց պատմական-ավանդական արդյունաբերության ճյուղերը - հրթիռաշինություն, տիեզերանավեր, մարսագնացներ, շաթլներ .....

----------

Jarre (03.10.2013), keyboard (03.10.2013), VisTolog (03.10.2013), Արէա (03.10.2013), Հայկօ (13.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (12.10.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013), Վահե-91 (03.10.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> ՀՀ կառավարությունն այսօր կայացած նիստում հավանության է արժանացրել «Կազմակերպությունների և անհատ ձեռնարկատերերի կողմից ներմուծվող` մաքսատուրքի 0 տոկոս դրույքաչափ ունեցող և ակցիզային հարկով հարկման ոչ ենթակա այն ապրանքների ցանկը հաստատելու մասին, որոնցից ԱԱՀ-ն մաքսային մարմինների կողմից չի հաշվարկվում և գանձվում» օրենքի նախագիծը, որով առաջարկվում է ԱԱՀ չհաշվարկել և չգանձել նաև ինքնաթիռ, ուղղաթիռ, տիեզերական սարք և տիեզերական տանող հրթիռ ապրանքներից և դրանց պահեստամասերից: Ակնկալվում է, որ օրենքի փոփոխությունը կխթանի հայկական քաղավիացիայի օդային փոխադրումների շուկայի զարգացումը, *կնվազեցնի ուղևորա- և բեռնափոխադրման սակագները*:
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ուրիշ ենք էլի: Խթնում են հայոց պատմական-ավանդական արդյունաբերության ճյուղերը - հրթիռաշինություն, տիեզերանավեր, մարսագնացներ, շաթլներ .....


Համ էլ ավելի էժան կնստի ստեղից փախնելը  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (03.10.2013), Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Փրկվանք ... մեր ազգային անվտանգությանն այլևս ոչ մի վտանգ չի սպառնում .. 

ԱԱԾ. Բացահայտվել է բջջային հեռախոսների մաքսանենգ ներկրման դեպք

----------

Alphaone (14.10.2013), keyboard (12.10.2013), Ձայնալար (13.10.2013), Նիկեա (12.10.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Փոստանջյանին խարույկի վրա կենդանի պետք է այրել որպես Ռամիլ Սաֆարովի. Խաչիկ Ասրյան


աաաաաա, ես ոնց եմ սիրում Ասրյանին  :LOL:

----------

Նիկեա (13.10.2013), Վահե-91 (13.10.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Փոստանջյանին խարույկի վրա կենդանի պետք է այրել որպես Ռամիլ Սաֆարովի. Խաչիկ Ասրյան
> 
> 
> աաաաաա, ես ոնց եմ սիրում Ասրյանին


*keyboard* ջան, ծիծաղալուն ծիծաղալույա, բայց երբ նման ծայրահեղական մտածելակերպը հնչում ա ոչ թե թատրոնի բեմից, կամ Հիտլերի մասին ֆիլմերից, այլ կառավարության աջակցությունը վայելող ոմն արարածից, էտ արդեն լացելու բան ա դառնում։

----------

Alphaone (14.10.2013), Chuk (14.10.2013), Mephistopheles (14.10.2013), Sagittarius (14.10.2013), Աթեիստ (14.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (14.10.2013), Ուլուանա (14.10.2013), Վահե-91 (14.10.2013), Տրիբուն (14.10.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> *keyboard* ջան, ծիծաղալուն ծիծաղալույա, բայց երբ նման ծայրահեղական մտածելակերպը հնչում ա ոչ թե թատրոնի բեմից, կամ Հիտլերի մասին ֆիլմերից, այլ կառավարության աջակցությունը վայելող ոմն արարածից, էտ արդեն լացելու բան ա դառնում։


Ժառ ջան, դե ես հեռու եմ էդքան խորը մտածելուց,իմ մոտ դա ծիծաղից բացի ուրիշ բան չի առաջացնում, իսկ ով ուզում ա լացի, խնդրեմ` ազատ,անկախ պետություն. մտքի, խոսքի, լացի ազատություն :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Հայաստանը Ասրյանի պես հայրենասիրության ֆանատիզմով տառապող տղեքի լուրջ կարիք ունի, ոչ թե սեփական պետության վրա ցեխ շպրտող ապաքաղաքական գործչուհիների

----------


## Արէա

> Հ.Գ. Հայաստանը Ասրյանի պես հայրենասիրության ֆանատիզմով տառապող տղեքի լուրջ կարիք ունի, ոչ թե սեփական պետության վրա ցեխ շպրտող ապաքաղաքական գործչուհիների


Keyboard ջան, իմ մտածելով Հայաստանը Ասրյանի նման մտածող տղեքի ձեռը կրակն ա ընկել, ու հլը ելքը չի երևում ոչ մի կողմից:
Չնայած կարող ա ես սխալ եմ մտածում, կարող ա իրոք Ասրյանի նման տղեքի երկիր ա Հայաստանը, մենք էլ հավայի մեջ ենք ընկել, մեզ ենք կոտորում:

----------

Chuk (14.10.2013), Jarre (14.10.2013), Mephistopheles (14.10.2013), Աթեիստ (14.10.2013), Ուլուանա (14.10.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

Այս տարվա նոյեմբերի 11-ից Google-ը փոխում է իր մատուցած ծառայությունների պայմանները, որից հետո կարող է իր ծառայություններից որևիցե մեկում ունեցած ձեր անձնական նկարներն օգտագործել գովազդի համար: Այն կլինի մոտավոր այս տեսքով՝



Կարող եք հրաժարվել Google-ի կողմից ձեր նկարներն օգտագործելուց, անցնելով այս հղումով:

----------

keyboard (14.10.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Keyboard ջան, իմ մտածելով Հայաստանը Ասրյանի նման մտածող տղեքի ձեռը կրակն ա ընկել, ու հլը ելքը չի երևում ոչ մի կողմից:
> Չնայած կարող ա ես սխալ եմ մտածում, կարող ա իրոք Ասրյանի նման տղեքի երկիր ա Հայաստանը, մենք էլ հավայի մեջ ենք ընկել, մեզ ենք կոտորում:


Արեա ջան, ես չգիտեմ իհարկե դուք ինչ եք անում ու ոնց եք կոտորվում, բայց եթե դու կարծում ես, որ Հայաստանը Ասրյանի նման տղեքի ձեռը կրակն ա ընկել, դեմն առ, մի բան արա, ոչ թե գրառումներում կոտորվի  :Smile:

----------


## Արէա

> Արեա ջան, ես չգիտեմ իհարկե դուք ինչ եք անում ու ոնց եք կոտորվում, բայց եթե դու կարծում ես, որ Հայաստանը Ասրյանի նման տղեքի ձեռը կրակն ա ընկել, դեմն առ, մի բան արա, ոչ թե գրառումներում կոտորվի


Չէ ապեր, լավ ա  :Smile: 
Հերիք ա: 
Ես ձրի գլուխ չունեմ պատերին խփելու համար:
Էս գրելն էլ չլնի, մարդ կգժվի էլի:
Ի՞նչ անեմ, ո՞նց անեմ  :Smile: 
Նորմալ մարդու նման, առանց որևէ մեկին վնաս տալու, առանց աջ ու ձախ մուննաթ շպրտելու ապրում եմ էլի:
Ի՞նչ անեմ, գնամ Ասրյանին գյուլլե՞մ:
Էդ մի բան անելու խորհուրդը էլի շատ են տվել, ու ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ հասկացել ու ոչ էլ կարողացել եմ բացատրություն ստանալ, թե էդ մի բան ասելով ի՞նչ նկատի ունեն մարդիկ:
Ի՞նչ անեմ Keyboard ջան:

----------

Chuk (14.10.2013), Smokie (15.10.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Չէ ապեր, լավ ա 
> Հերիք ա: 
> Ես ձրի գլուխ չունեմ պատերին խփելու համար:
> Էս գրելն էլ չլնի, մարդ կգժվի էլի:
> Ի՞նչ անեմ, ո՞նց անեմ 
> Նորմալ մարդու նման, առանց որևէ մեկին վնաս տալու, առանց աջ ու ձախ մուննաթ շպրտելու ապրում եմ էլի:
> Ի՞նչ անեմ, գնամ Ասրյանին գյուլլե՞մ:
> Էդ մի բան անելու խորհուրդը էլի շատ են տվել, ու ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ հասկացել ու ոչ էլ կարողացել եմ բացատրություն ստանալ, թե էդ մի բան ասելով ի՞նչ նկատի ունեն մարդիկ:
> Ի՞նչ անեմ Keyboard ջան:


Մի բան անելով ես նկատի ունեմ ընդամենը էն, ինչը դու նպատակային կգտնես Ասրյանի նման տղեքին Հայաստանից ջնջելու համար, ըդամենը էսքանը, ճանապարհն ու միջոցները դու ինձանից լավ կորոշես վստահ եմ, վստահ եմ նաև, որ էս դեպքում հստակ բացատրություն ստացար, թե էդ ասելով ինչ նկատի ունեի:
Հիմա կարծում եմ, ինչ անեմ-ի պատասխանն էլ հստակվեց քեզ համար Արեա ջան :Smile:

----------


## Արէա

> Մի բան անելով ես նկատի ունեմ ընդամենը էն, ինչը դու նպատակային կգտնես Ասրյանի նման տղեքին Հայաստանից ջնջելու համար, ըդամենը էսքանը, ճանապարհն ու միջոցները դու ինձանից լավ կորոշես վստահ եմ, վստահ եմ նաև, որ էս դեպքում հստակ բացատրություն ստացար, թե էդ ասելով ինչ նկատի ունեի:
> Հիմա կարծում եմ, ինչ անեմ-ի պատասխանն էլ հստակվեց քեզ համար Արեա ջան


Խորհուրդ ես տալիս վերացնե՞մ Ասրյանին ու Ասրյանի նման տղեքին  :Smile: 
Ինչ-որ շատ մեծ կարծիք ունես իմ մասին եղբայր  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Խորհուրդ ես տալիս վերացնե՞մ Ասրյանին ու Ասրյանի նման տղեքին 
> Ինչ-որ շատ մեծ կարծիք ունես իմ մասին եղբայր


Արէա ջան, Ասրյաններն ու Գոռ Թամազյանները դրանք մեր ազգի էն տականքներն են որոնց եթե սպանես կարող ա դրանց ռեյտինգը բարձրանա… դրանք էն թափթփուկներն են որոնց ազգը պտի մերժի որ տեղ չունենան… 

էնպես որ, Արէա ջան, չարժե ձեռքերդ դրանց պիղծ արյամբ կեղտոտես…

----------

Chuk (14.10.2013), Jarre (14.10.2013), Աթեիստ (14.10.2013), Ուլուանա (14.10.2013), Տրիբուն (14.10.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> հայրենասիրության ֆանատիզմով տառապող տղեքի լուրջ կարիք ունի


Տենցներին այլ կերպ կտցրած կամ յանը տարած են ասում...

----------


## keyboard

> Խորհուրդ ես տալիս վերացնե՞մ Ասրյանին ու Ասրյանի նման տղեքին 
> Ինչ-որ շատ մեծ կարծիք ունես իմ մասին եղբայր


Արեա ջան, ես ով եմ, որ քեզ խորհուրդ տամ, էն էլ էն մակարդակի, ինչ դու կարծում ես, ես ըդամենը քո գրառումներից ենթադրություններ եմ անում, գուցե սխալ, բայց անում եմ.
Մարդուն վերացնելը ֆիզիկապես ռադիկալ, բայց ոչ միշտ արդարացված մեթոդ ա ու դե ֆակտո Ասրյանը ոչ ինձ, ոչ քեզ ֆիզիկապես չի վերացրել, բայց այ մի քնաի գրառում վերև դու ասեցիր, որ Հայաստանը կրակն աընկել Ասրյանի նման տղեքի ձեռը, սրանից ես կարամ չէ՞ հետևություն անեմ, որ դու քեզ ճնշված ես զգում Ասրյանի նման տղեքի գոյությունից, իսկ էս դեպքում մնում ա մի բան անելը, ինչը որ ես ասել էի, էլի մի քանի գրառում վերև:
Հիմա դու ինքդ քեզ հարցրու, ինչով ա Ասրյանը "առավել", որ կարում ա քեզ ճնշի ու ինչու դու քո բոլոր լավ առավելություններով,իսկ ես վստահ եմ, որ դու Ասրյանից շատ ավելի լավն ես՝ մտածելակերպով, նվիրվածությամբ, հայրենասիրությամբ,ազգասիրությամբ, չես ակրում դրա դեմն առնես: Հենց էս հարցին պատասխանես, Ասրյանը միանգամից կվերանա հավատա:




> Տենցներին այլ կերպ կտցրած կամ յանը տարած են ասում...


Դե Վահե ջան, մարդ, որ մի բանը զգացած չի լինում, դա իրա համար խորթ ա լինում, որ կողքինի զգացածը տեսնում ա, մոտը պահի տակ տենց ռեակցիա ա առաջացնում, որ դիմացինին կտցրել ա, որտև համեմատում ա իրա հետ ու հասկանում, որ ինքը տենց չի ուրեմ դիմացինին կտցրել ա  :Smile:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Դե Վահե ջան, մարդ, որ մի բանը զգացած չի լինում, դա իրա համար խորթ ա լինում, որ կողքինի զգացածը տեսնում ա, մոտը պահի տակ տենց ռեակցիա ա առաջացնում, որ դիմացինին կտցրել ա, որտև համեմատում ա իրա հետ ու հասկանում, որ ինքը տենց չի ուրեմ դիմացինին կտցրել ա


Ֆանատիզմը ավելի շատ հիվանդության ա նման, քան զգացմունքի, իմհկ  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.10.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Ֆանատիզմը ավելի շատ հիվանդության ա նման, քան զգացմունքի:


Վահե ջան, թող ես իմ հայրենիքի ֆանատը լինեմ, դու էլ ինձ հիվանդ համարի  :Smile:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Վահե ջան, թող ես իմ հայրենիքի ֆանատը լինեմ, դու էլ ինձ հիվանդ համարի


Ուղղակի հայրենասեր լինելու մեջ վատ բան չկա, բայց ֆանատիզմի մեջ կա: Հլը որ տենց հայրենիքի ֆանատ չեմ տեսել, որ սթափ մտածի, մարդկանց հանդեպ հանդուրժող լինի ու իրերին իրանց անուններով դիմի: Հուսամ դու բացառություն կլինես  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (14.10.2013), Sagittarius (14.10.2013), Smokie (15.10.2013), Աթեիստ (14.10.2013), Ուլուանա (14.10.2013), Տրիբուն (14.10.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Արեա ջան, ես ով եմ, որ քեզ խորհուրդ տամ, էն էլ էն մակարդակի, ինչ դու կարծում ես, ես ըդամենը քո գրառումներից ենթադրություններ եմ անում, գուցե սխալ, բայց անում եմ.
> Մարդուն վերացնելը ֆիզիկապես ռադիկալ, բայց ոչ միշտ արդարացված մեթոդ ա ու դե ֆակտո Ասրյանը ոչ ինձ, ոչ քեզ ֆիզիկապես չի վերացրել, բայց այ մի քնաի գրառում վերև դու ասեցիր, որ Հայաստանը կրակն աընկել Ասրյանի նման տղեքի ձեռը, սրանից ես կարամ չէ՞ հետևություն անեմ, որ դու քեզ ճնշված ես զգում Ասրյանի նման տղեքի գոյությունից, իսկ էս դեպքում մնում ա մի բան անելը, ինչը որ ես ասել էի, էլի մի քանի գրառում վերև:
> Հիմա դու ինքդ քեզ հարցրու, ինչով ա Ասրյանը "առավել", որ կարում ա քեզ ճնշի ու ինչու դու քո բոլոր լավ առավելություններով,իսկ ես վստահ եմ, որ դու Ասրյանից շատ ավելի լավն ես՝ մտածելակերպով, նվիրվածությամբ, հայրենասիրությամբ,ազգասիրությամբ, չես ակրում դրա դեմն առնես: Հենց էս հարցին պատասխանես, Ասրյանը միանգամից կվերանա հավատա:


Keyboard ջան, հենց կարողացանք Ասրյանի ու իրա նմանների դեմն առնենք հաջորդ օրը նորմալ տրանսպորտով ու մարդավարի ենք գործի գնալու, ծերերը նորմալ թոշակ են ստանալու ու էդ թոշակը իրենց տանը, բազմոցին նստած են ստանալու, բանտերում լինելու են էն մարդիկ, որոնք իրոք պետք է բանտերում լինեն, մանկավարժերն ու գիտնականներն իրենց մանկավարժ ու գիտնական են զգալու, ես ու դու էլ սիրելու ենք մեր երկիրն ու անկեղծ համոզված ենք լինելու ար սա աշխարհի ամենալավ երկիրն ա: Բայց Ասրյանի ու իրա նմանների դեմը չենք կարողանալու առնենք, որովհետև հենց մեկը սրա մասին սկսեց խոսել, մյուսներն ասելու են. "դե զահլա տարար, հենա գնա վերացրու դրանց, ոչ թե էշ-էշ գրառումներ արա", ոնց որ դու ինձ ասեցիր: Ու Ասրյանն ու իր նմանները թփռոշանալու են օր-օրի, ու օր-օրի ավելի ու ավելի անհնար ա լինելու դրանց դեմն առնելը:

----------

Chuk (14.10.2013), Mephistopheles (14.10.2013), Smokie (15.10.2013), Աթեիստ (14.10.2013), Տրիբուն (14.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Տենցներին այլ կերպ կտցրած կամ յանը տարած են ասում...


Չէ, Վահե ջան, տենցներին (կոնկրետ Ասրյանի նմաններին) ասում են իրանց իրանց երազած տղու տեղը դրած, իրանց ձև տված, հավայի քյոլ:

Հետույք մտնելու շնորհիվ ձեռք բերած դիրքը ձեռից վերցնում ես, դառնում են ղզիկ լամուկներ:

Ոչինչ, գյադաների ժամանակն ա, էս էլ կանցնի:

----------

Jarre (14.10.2013), Mephistopheles (14.10.2013), Sagittarius (14.10.2013), Աթեիստ (14.10.2013), Ձայնալար (14.10.2013), Վահե-91 (14.10.2013), Տրիբուն (14.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժառ ջան, դե ես հեռու եմ էդքան խորը մտածելուց,իմ մոտ դա ծիծաղից բացի ուրիշ բան չի առաջացնում, իսկ ով ուզում ա լացի, խնդրեմ` ազատ,անկախ պետություն. մտքի, խոսքի, լացի ազատություն
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հայաստանը Ասրյանի պես հայրենասիրության ֆանատիզմով տառապող տղեքի լուրջ կարիք ունի, ոչ թե սեփական պետության վրա ցեխ շպրտող ապաքաղաքական գործչուհիների


Ասրյանը ֆանատիկ հայրենասեր չի, իզուր կոմպլիմենտ մի արա, քանի որ իրա համար նույնիսկ ֆանատիկն ա կոմպլիմենտ: Ասրյանը իրանից բարձրի ոռը մտնող, շարքային, շիզոֆռենիկ վիժվածք ա:

----------

Chuk (14.10.2013), Jarre (14.10.2013), Mephistopheles (14.10.2013), Աթեիստ (14.10.2013), Ձայնալար (14.10.2013), Շինարար (14.10.2013), Վահե-91 (14.10.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ժառ ջան, դե ես հեռու եմ էդքան խորը մտածելուց,իմ մոտ դա ծիծաղից բացի ուրիշ բան չի առաջացնում, իսկ ով ուզում ա լացի, խնդրեմ` ազատ,անկախ պետություն. մտքի, խոսքի, լացի ազատություն
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հայաստանը Ասրյանի պես հայրենասիրության ֆանատիզմով տառապող տղեքի լուրջ կարիք ունի, ոչ թե սեփական պետության վրա ցեխ շպրտող ապաքաղաքական գործչուհիների


keyboard ջան, էս վերջերս ինչ ասում ես, սաղի համար թարս ա դուրս գալիս: Էս ձախ լիբերալներն էլ, որ սկսում են, մեկ-մեկ էլ չեն գրում, է, միանգամից, իրար վրա հելած  :Jpit: 

Ուզում եմ գոնե ես հետդ համաձայն լինեմ, որովհետև հայրենասիրության ֆանատիզմ ունեցող մարդիկ կարևոր են, ու ես մի քիչ ուրիշ ձև եմ պատկերացնում ֆանատիկ հայրենասերին, քան Վահեն վերը ներկայացրեց, ու էդ իմ պատկերացրած ֆանատիկ հայրենասերը լիքը լավ տղա ա: Ու էդպիսի տղաներ լիքն են Հայաստանում, վստահ եմ: 

Էն թվերին, որ Արցախի համար կռիվը սկսեց, մի պարկետչիկ, մի ավտոդզող-փչող, մի դասատու, էլի մի դասատու, մի բժիշկ, բանակից նոր եկած մի տղա, մի ուրիշ տղա, մի տարիքով մարդ վեր կացան գնացին Արցախը ազատագրելու, ընտանիքները՝ ստեղ բառիս բուն իմաստով սովի մատնված, տղերքը հայրենիք էին ազատազրկում, աայ ֆանատիզմը: Էդ ֆանատիկ տղերքից շատերը հիմա խոպաններում փող են աշխատում, որ տուն ղրգեն, իրանց ընտանիքները ապրացնեն: 

Ֆանատիզմը ես հասկանում եմ, թե էն ա, երբ հանուն ինչ-որ բանի նկատմամբ սիրո պատրաստ ես ինքդ քեզ զոհաբերել: Ասրյանը քանի՞ անգամ ա ինքն իրան զոհաբերել: Մեր քաղաքում իրեք հատ Ասրյանիկ կային, հիմա չորսն են դառել, բազմանում են դրանք էլ դու սուս: Ես երբեք չէի նեղվի, թե ես իմ տեղում չեմ, եթե դրանք էդպիսի տեղերում չլինեին,եթե դրանք հայրենասիրությունից խոսացողները չլինեին: Եթե մի օր Հայաստանից ես գնամ, էս երկրի սաղ անարդարությունները մի կուռ, էդ չորս Ասրյանիկների պատճառով եմ գնալու: 

Աստված մի արասցե, մի օր կռիվ եղավ, շատ հավանական ա, որ վերջապես երևա, որ նույն Արեան ա հենց ֆանատիկ հայրենասերը... Էլի եմ ասում, Աստված չանի՝ կռիվ լինի: Բայց ցավոք լավատես չեմ, որ ասեմ, թե շատ հստակ կրևա, որովհետև հավանաբար էդ կռվից հետո բեմից ճառ ասողը, ծափողջույններ ստացողը էլի մի Ասրյան լինի:

----------

Chuk (14.10.2013), Jarre (14.10.2013), keyboard (14.10.2013), Mephistopheles (14.10.2013), Smokie (15.10.2013), Արէա (14.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (14.10.2013), Ուլուանա (14.10.2013), Տրիբուն (14.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> keyboard ջան, էս վերջերս ինչ ասում ես, սաղի համար թարս ա դուրս գալիս: Էս ձախ լիբերալներն էլ, որ սկսում են, մեկ-մեկ էլ չեն գրում, է, միանգամից, իրար վրա հելած 
> 
> Ուզում եմ գոնե ես հետդ համաձայն լինեմ, որովհետև հայրենասիրության ֆանատիզմ ունեցող մարդիկ կարևոր են, ու ես մի քիչ ուրիշ ձև եմ պատկերացնում ֆանատիկ հայրենասերին, քան Վահեն վերը ներկայացրեց, ու էդ իմ պատկերացրած ֆանատիկ հայրենասերը լիքը լավ տղա ա: Ու էդպիսի տղաներ լիքն են Հայաստանում, վստահ եմ: 
> 
> Էն թվերին, որ Արցախի համար կռիվը սկսեց, մի պարկետչիկ, մի ավտոդզող-փչող, մի դասատու, էլի մի դասատու, մի բժիշկ, բանակից նոր եկած մի տղա, մի ուրիշ տղա, մի տարիքով մարդ վեր կացան գնացին Արցախը ազատագրելու, ընտանիքները՝ ստեղ բառիս բուն իմաստով սովի մատնված, տղերքը հայրենիք էին ազատազրկում, աայ ֆանատիզմը: Էդ ֆանատիկ տղերքից շատերը հիմա խոպաններում փող են աշխատում, որ տուն ղրգեն, իրանց ընտանիքները ապրացնեն: 
> 
> Ֆանատիզմը ես հասկանում եմ, թե էն ա, երբ հանուն ինչ-որ բանի նկատմամբ սիրո պատրաստ ես ինքդ քեզ զոհաբերել: Ասրյանը քանի՞ անգամ ա ինքն իրան զոհաբերել: Մեր քաղաքում իրեք հատ Ասրյանիկ կային, հիմա չորսն են դառել, բազմանում են դրանք էլ դու սուս: Ես երբեք չէի նեղվի, թե ես իմ տեղում չեմ, եթե դրանք էդպիսի տեղերում չլինեին,եթե դրանք հայրենասիրությունից խոսացողները չլինեին: Եթե մի օր Հայաստանից ես գնամ, էս երկրի սաղ անարդարությունները մի կուռ, էդ չորս Ասրյանիկների պատճառով եմ գնալու: 
> 
> Աստված մի արասցե, մի օր կռիվ եղավ, շատ հավանական ա, որ վերջապես երևա, որ նույն Արեան ա հենց ֆանատիկ հայրենասերը... Էլի եմ ասում, Աստված չանի՝ կռիվ լինի: Բայց ցավոք լավատես չեմ, որ ասեմ, թե շատ հստակ կրևա, որովհետև հավանաբար էդ կռվից հետո բեմից ճառ ասողը, ծափողջույններ ստացողը էլի մի Ասրյան լինի:


Շին, բա հայրենասիրությունը ո՞րն ա…

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, բա հայրենասիրությունը ո՞րն ա…


Մեֆ ջան, հայրենասիրության թեմայով պատրաստի շարադրություն չունեմ, հենց ունենամ, կտեղադրեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Վահե-91

> ես մի քիչ ուրիշ ձև եմ պատկերացնում ֆանատիկ հայրենասերին, քան Վահեն վերը ներկայացրեց, ու էդ իմ պատկերացրած ֆանատիկ հայրենասերը լիքը լավ տղա ա: Ու էդպիսի տղաներ լիքն են Հայաստանում, վստահ եմ: 
> Ֆանատիզմը ես հասկանում եմ, թե էն ա, երբ հանուն ինչ-որ բանի նկատմամբ սիրո պատրաստ ես ինքդ քեզ զոհաբերել:


Իսկ ես ֆանատիկ հայրենասերին պատկերացնում եմ որպես անհանդուրժող, կապռոնից էշ ունեցող, ուրիշի տեսակետը չհարգող մարդու: Էսքան վախտ չեմ տեսել խելքը գլխին ֆանատիկ հայրենասեր, ով ոչ միայն իրա հայրենիքն ա սիրում, այլ նաև հարգում ա իրա հայրենակիցներին: Քո պատկերացրած լիքը լավ տղեն իմ պատկերացրած «ուղղակի» հայրենասերն ա, ով բացի հայրենիքը սիրելուց, այլ մարդկանց մասին կարծիք ա կազմում ոչ թե իրա արտաքինով, ժառանգականությամբ, հավատքով, այլ՝ մարդկային հատկանիշներով (Էն ժառանգականության պահը անտեղի չեմ նշել, մարդ գիտեմ իրան «պառոդիստի» ա համարում, պրիտոմ բոլորից բարձր պառոդի): Ես բանակում չեմ ծառայել, աթեիստ եմ, բայց հաստատ Ասրյանը, Թամազյանը կամ էս «հոպարը» դժվար ինձնից հայրենասեր լինեն:

----------

Chuk (14.10.2013), Jarre (14.10.2013), Mephistopheles (14.10.2013), Sagittarius (14.10.2013), Տրիբուն (14.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, հայրենասիրության թեմայով պատրաստի շարադրություն չունեմ, հենց ունենամ, կտեղադրեմ


Մի չարչարվի… վերևի գրառմանդ "ֆանատ" բառը որ "հայրենասիրությամբ" փոխարինես, կընկնի տեղը…

----------

Շինարար (14.10.2013), Տրիբուն (14.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի չարչարվի… վերևի գրառմանդ "ֆանատ" բառը որ "հայրենասիրությամբ" փոխարինես, կընկնի տեղը…


Այ հայրենասեր ա Զորի Բալայանը: Իրա գրածներից մի ստեղծագործության անունը եթե մեկը հիշի ճակատը կհամբուրեմ: Բայց մարդը հայրենասիրաբար մի քանի տարի լող էր տալիս Միջերկրականի ջրերով, մինչև հետ գար ու հերթական հայրենասիրական գործն աներ, նամակ գրեր ռուսաց թագավորին: Բոսյակը մի օր հայոց թագավորին երկու տող նամակ չգրեց, ասեր, այ թագավորն ապրած կենա, հերիք ա էս ժողովրդի կյանքն ուտես:

----------

Chuk (14.10.2013), Mephistopheles (14.10.2013), Աթեիստ (14.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (14.10.2013), Շինարար (14.10.2013), Վահե-91 (14.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այ հայրենասեր ա Զորի Բալայանը: Իրա գրածներից մի ստեղծագործության անունը եթե մեկը հիշի ճակատը կհամբուրեմ: Բայց մարդը հայրենասիրաբար մի քանի տարի լող էր տալիս Միջերկրականի ջրերով, մինչև հետ գար ու հերթական հայրենասիրական գործն աներ, նամակ գրեր ռուսաց թագավորին: Բոսյակը մի օր հայոց թագավորին երկու տող նամակ չգրեց, ասեր, այ թագավորն ապրած կենա, հերիք ա էս ժողովրդի կյանքն ուտես:


եդրյոնամածը գլխներից Կոլոմբոս ա դառել… թազա հայկական մայրցամաք ա ման գալի… բայց մի հատ ստեղծագործություն ես կարամ ասեմ… Օջախ… էն էլ նրանից եմ հիշում որ մեր հայերենի դասատուն տվել էր որ կարդայինք ու ինձ ընկել էր քննադատությունները… դու պտի իմ դասատուի երեսը տենայիր էդ օրը որ պատասխանեցի… դաս լսող էլ էր եկել…

----------

Chuk (14.10.2013), Աթեիստ (14.10.2013), Վահե-91 (14.10.2013), Տրիբուն (14.10.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Էնքան եք գրել, բոլորիդ միանգամից պատասխանել չեմ կարա.
Ասրյանը ոչ ախպերս ա, ոչ էլ հոպարիս տղեն, բայց այնուամենայնիվ, ստեղ գրառում անող շատերից շատ ավել բանի ա հասել, թե ոնց ա հասել դա այլ հարց ա, ստեղ հարցն էն ա, որ հասել ա, եթե 96-ին Լևոնը ծեծուջարդով եկավ իշխանության ու ինքն իրան հռչակեց նախագահ, ապա ասրյանի ոռ մտնելը դրա դեմ հավատացեք հացի փշուրի արժեք էլ չունի:
Հիմա նույն վիճակն էլ լինելու ա, եթե չլինի Ասրյանը այլ լինի Պողոսյանը ու ես վստահ եմ, քանի դեռ մենք սենց ենք մտածում էդ գյդայություն անողները բազմանալու են ու շատանան:
Հարցը մեկին աբիժնիկավարի քլնգելը չի, հարցը դրան հակադարձելու մեխանիզմն ա, ես էլ կդնեմ ու ձեր հետ միասին կասեմ, որ Ասրյանը գյադա ա ու լիքը վարկանիշ ու լավ խոսքեր կլսեմ իմ հասցեին, բայց մեկա, էդ գյադեն ա էսօր բավական հարցերում եղանակ փոխում ոչ թե ես ու մենք հայրենասերներով: Կարող ա գիժ ա, հիվանդ ա, ամբիցիոզ դեբիլ ա, շիզոֆրենիկ ա, ինչ ասես կարա լինի, բայց մեկա, ինքն իրա տեղում ա, անկախ նրանից թե մենք հայրենասերներս ինչ կարծիք ունենք իրա մասին:

ԱմԷն  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Էնքան եք գրել, բոլորիդ միանգամից պատասխանել չեմ կարա.
> Ասրյանը ոչ ախպերս ա, ոչ էլ հոպարիս տղեն, բայց այնուամենայնիվ, ստեղ գրառում անող շատերից շատ ավել բանի ա հասել, թե ոնց ա հասել դա այլ հարց ա, ստեղ հարցն էն ա, որ հասել ա, եթե 96-ին Լևոնը ծեծուջարդով եկավ իշխանության ու ինքն իրան հռչակեց նախագահ, ապա ասրյանի ոռ մտնելը դրա դեմ հավատացեք հացի փշուրի արժեք էլ չունի:
> Հիմա նույն վիճակն էլ լինելու ա, եթե չլինի Ասրյանը այլ լինի Պողոսյանը ու ես վստահ եմ, քանի դեռ մենք սենց ենք մտածում էդ գյդայություն անողները բազմանալու են ու շատանան:
> Հարցը մեկին աբիժնիկավարի քլնգելը չի, հարցը դրան հակադարձելու մեխանիզմն ա, ես էլ կդնեմ ու ձեր հետ միասին կասեմ, որ Ասրյանը գյադա ա ու լիքը վարկանիշ ու լավ խոսքեր կլսեմ իմ հասցեին, բայց մեկա, էդ գյադեն ա էսօր բավական հարցերում եղանակ փոխում ոչ թե ես ու մենք հայրենասերներով: Կարող ա գիժ ա, հիվանդ ա, ամբիցիոզ դեբիլ ա, շիզոֆրենիկ ա, ինչ ասես կարա լինի, բայց մեկա, ինքն իրա տեղում ա, անկախ նրանից թե մենք հայրենասերներս ինչ կարծիք ունենք իրա մասին:
> 
> ԱմԷն


Ամեն չէ, անցած  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (14.10.2013), Շինարար (14.10.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Էնքան եք գրել, բոլորիդ միանգամից պատասխանել չեմ կարա.
> Ասրյանը ոչ ախպերս ա, ոչ էլ հոպարիս տղեն, բայց այնուամենայնիվ, ստեղ գրառում անող շատերից շատ ավել բանի ա հասել, թե ոնց ա հասել դա այլ հարց ա, ստեղ հարցն էն ա, որ հասել ա, եթե 96-ին Լևոնը ծեծուջարդով եկավ իշխանության ու ինքն իրան հռչակեց նախագահ, ապա ասրյանի ոռ մտնելը դրա դեմ հավատացեք հացի փշուրի արժեք էլ չունի:
> Հիմա նույն վիճակն էլ լինելու ա, եթե չլինի Ասրյանը այլ լինի Պողոսյանը ու ես վստահ եմ, քանի դեռ մենք սենց ենք մտածում էդ գյդայություն անողները բազմանալու են ու շատանան:
> Հարցը մեկին աբիժնիկավարի քլնգելը չի, հարցը դրան հակադարձելու մեխանիզմն ա, ես էլ կդնեմ ու ձեր հետ միասին կասեմ, որ Ասրյանը գյադա ա ու լիքը վարկանիշ ու լավ խոսքեր կլսեմ իմ հասցեին, բայց մեկա, էդ գյադեն ա էսօր բավական հարցերում եղանակ փոխում ոչ թե ես ու մենք հայրենասերներով: Կարող ա գիժ ա, հիվանդ ա, ամբիցիոզ դեբիլ ա, շիզոֆրենիկ ա, ինչ ասես կարա լինի, բայց մեկա, ինքն իրա տեղում ա, անկախ նրանից թե մենք հայրենասերներս ինչ կարծիք ունենք իրա մասին:
> 
> ԱմԷն


Մենք ստեղ Լևոնի մասին չէինք խոսում, որ իրան հիշար, անձամբ ես էլ իրա կողմնակիցներից չեմ ու չեմ էլ եղել: Ցերեկն ասում էիր մեր երկիրը Ասրյանի պես մարդկանց կարիք ունի, դրա համար սենց երկար շարունակվեց էս թեման  :Pardon:

----------

Mephistopheles (14.10.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Ամեն չէ, անցած


Ոնց ասես, վերջի խոսքը քոնն ա Արտ ջան:

Էն ոնց են ասում, ոտդ կկոտրեմ, բայց խաթրդ չեմ կոտրի Արտ ջան  :LOL: 

Կատակը կատակ, բայց դե որ ասում ես ուրեմ մի բան գիտես  :Smile:

----------


## keyboard

> Մենք ստեղ Լևոնի մասին չէինք խոսում, որ իրան հիշար, անձամբ ես էլ իրա կողմնակիցներից չեմ ու չեմ էլ եղել: Ցերեկն ասում էիր մեր երկիրը Ասրյանի պես մարդկանց կարիք ունի, դրա համար սենց երկար շարունակվեց էս թեման


Վահե ջան, ես օրինակ եմ բերել, կլինի դա Լևոնը 96-ին, թե Սերժը 2008-ին, դրանից իրավիճակը չի փոխվում, հիմա դու Լևոնից մի կախվի, էդ ընդամենը պարզեցնելու օրինակ էր, տեց եմ հարմար գտել, էդ օրինակն եմ բերել, դու կարաս Լևոնի տեղը Բաբկեն կարդաս, էդ կարևոր չի, անունները չեն կարևոր այլ էն ինչ ես ասում եմ, որը ցավոք դու էսքան գրելուց հետո էլ չհասկացար:
Ես հիմա էլ եմ ասում, Հայաստանին պետք են Ասրյանի պես տղեք, ես պաշտոնն ու անձը նկատի չունեմ, ես էն նկատի ունեմ, որ թեկուզ արտաքնապես ներկայացվածը իրանց մոտ լավ ա ստացվում, որ դրանում ոռ մտնելու կոնտեքստ կա, ես դա երբեք չեմ էլ ժխտել  :Smile:

----------


## Վահե-91

> ես էն նկատի ունեմ, որ թեկուզ արտաքնապես ներկայացվածը իրանց մոտ լավ ա ստացվում, որ դրանում ոռ մտնելու կոնտեքստ կա, ես դա երբեք չեմ էլ ժխտել


Եթե երկիրը, նախագահին հարգելու, պատվելու պահերը նկատի ունես, ապա ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ասել մեզ երկիրը իրոք հարգող ու իրոք սիրող մարդիկ են պետք, ոչ թե Ասրյանի պես մարդիկ  :Wink:  Էտ դեպքում ավելի հեշտ կհասկացվեիր  :Smile: 
Բայց դե քանի Սերժն ա նախագահը, ոնց կարելի ա նախագահին սիրել  :Dntknw:

----------

Mephistopheles (14.10.2013), Աթեիստ (14.10.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Էնքան եք գրել, բոլորիդ միանգամից պատասխանել չեմ կարա.
> Ասրյանը ոչ ախպերս ա, ոչ էլ հոպարիս տղեն, բայց այնուամենայնիվ, ստեղ գրառում անող շատերից շատ ավել բանի ա հասել, թե ոնց ա հասել դա այլ հարց ա, ստեղ հարցն էն ա, որ հասել ա, եթե 96-ին Լևոնը ծեծուջարդով եկավ իշխանության ու ինքն իրան հռչակեց նախագահ, ապա ասրյանի ոռ մտնելը դրա դեմ հավատացեք հացի փշուրի արժեք էլ չունի:
> Հիմա նույն վիճակն էլ լինելու ա, եթե չլինի Ասրյանը այլ լինի Պողոսյանը ու ես վստահ եմ, քանի դեռ մենք սենց ենք մտածում էդ գյդայություն անողները բազմանալու են ու շատանան:
> Հարցը մեկին աբիժնիկավարի քլնգելը չի, հարցը դրան հակադարձելու մեխանիզմն ա, ես էլ կդնեմ ու ձեր հետ միասին կասեմ, որ Ասրյանը գյադա ա ու լիքը վարկանիշ ու լավ խոսքեր կլսեմ իմ հասցեին, բայց մեկա, էդ գյադեն ա էսօր բավական հարցերում եղանակ փոխում ոչ թե ես ու մենք հայրենասերներով: Կարող ա գիժ ա, հիվանդ ա, ամբիցիոզ դեբիլ ա, շիզոֆրենիկ ա, ինչ ասես կարա լինի, բայց մեկա, ինքն իրա տեղում ա, անկախ նրանից թե մենք հայրենասերներս ինչ կարծիք ունենք իրա մասին:
> 
> ԱմԷն


*keyboard* ջան, ազդեցություն ունենալու պահով հետդ համաձայն եմ։ Ինչքան էլ քֆրտենք փաստը փաստ ա, որ ինքը կա ու տենց պաշտոն ա զբաղեցնում։ Ու նաև փաստ ա էն, որ ես Ակումբում ընդամենը մի քսան ծանոթ ունեցող «անհաջողակ եմ», որ էս տիրույթում գրելուց բացի ուրիշ էական բան չեմ անում։ Բայց դա գիտակցելը մի բան ա, դրան հավանություն տալը ուրի բան։ Ես քո հավանություն տալու հետ համաձայն չեմ։ 

Ես վստահ եմ, որ ասրյանաազգիները մենակ հոգեբուժարանի պալատի մաշտաբով պիտի ազդեցություն ունենան։ Էն էլ ադինոչկա պալատի։ Իսկ նման միկրոբների համար բարենպաստ հող ստեղծողը հենց մենք ենք, ոչ թե կառավարությունը։ Օրինակ նացիստական Գերմանիայի օրոք, կամ Ստալինյան ռեժիմի վախտերով խոմ սաղ վատ բաները կառավարությո՞ւնը չէր անում։ Էն որ հարևանը հարևանի վրա գործ էր տալիս, աջակցություն էին ցուցաբերում էտ ռեժիմին, դա խոմ միայն կառավարությա՞ն պատճառով չէր։ Ամեն մի աջակից շարքային քաղաքացի իրա փայ պատասխանատվությունն ա ունեցել։

Այ իմ ասածը հենց դա է։ Ու ես կարծում եմ, որ նման մարդկանց հիվանդությունը քողազերծող մտքեր գրելը՝ թեկուզ Ակումբի մաշտաբով, կարա օգնի նման հիվանդներին սիմպատիայով վերաբերվող մարդկանց, որ վերանայեն իրենց հայացքները։

----------

Chuk (14.10.2013), Mephistopheles (14.10.2013), Sagittarius (15.10.2013), Աթեիստ (14.10.2013), Շինարար (14.10.2013), Ուլուանա (14.10.2013), Տրիբուն (14.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> եդրյոնամածը գլխներից Կոլոմբոս ա դառել… թազա հայկական մայրցամաք ա ման գալի… բայց մի հատ ստեղծագործություն ես կարամ ասեմ… Օջախ… էն էլ նրանից եմ հիշում որ մեր հայերենի դասատուն տվել էր որ կարդայինք ու ինձ ընկել էր քննադատությունները… դու պտի իմ դասատուի երեսը տենայիր էդ օրը որ պատասխանեցի… դաս լսող էլ էր եկել…


Բայց գոնե խելքը էնքան հասնում ա, որ մեկ-մեկ ճիշտ բաներ ասի 




> Իսկ նամակը նա ուղարկել է, ինչպես կարգն է: «Հանձնել եմ Հայաստանում Ռուսաստանի դեսապանատանը: Չեմ կասկածում, որ պատասխան կլինի»,-ասաց Զորի Բալայանը: Վերջում նա խորհուրդ տվեց, որ նամակը համակ ուշադրությամբ կարդան եւ յուրաքնաչյուր կարդացող իր սեփական տեսակետը ունենա:
> 
> «Իսկ դուք ինչ եք մտածում իմ քայլի մասին»,-հարցրել է Բալայանը:
> 
> «Դե, Հայաստանում յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի ունի իրավունք իր տեսակետը ազատ արտահայտելու»,-պատասխանեցինք:
> 
> «Ոչ, ես այդ կարծիքին չեմ: *Մարդիկ կան` պիտի չխոսեն:* Ցտեսություն»,-եզրափակեց Զորի Բալայանը:


Ինչպիսի ազնիվ ինքնաքննադատություն  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (14.10.2013), keyboard (14.10.2013), Mephistopheles (14.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.10.2013), Վահե-91 (14.10.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Եթե երկիրը, նախագահին հարգելու, պատվելու պահերը նկատի ունես, ապա ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ասել մեզ երկիրը իրոք հարգող ու իրոք սիրող մարդիկ են պետք, ոչ թե Ասրյանի պես մարդիկ  Էտ դեպքում ավելի հեշտ կհասկացվեիր 
> Բայց դե քանի Սերժն ա նախագահը, ոնց կարելի ա նախագահին սիրել


Վահե ջան, շատ լավ էլ հնարավոր ա սիրել։ Օրինակ հունարեն լեզվում սեր բառը կարելի ա արտահայտել մի քանի տարբեր բառերով։ Էտ բառերից մեկը էրոս բառն ա՝ սեր, որը դրսևվորում ա սեռական հարաբերության միջոցով։ Օրինակ տենց իրան կարելի ա սիրել։

----------

Վահե-91 (14.10.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Վահե ջան, շատ լավ էլ հնարավոր ա սիրել։ Օրինակ հունարեն լեզվում սեր բառը կարելի ա արտահայտել մի քանի տարբեր բառերով։ Էտ բառերից մեկը էրոս բառն ա՝ սեր, որը դրսևվորում ա սեռական հարաբերության միջոցով։ Օրինակ տենց իրան կարելի ա սիրել։


ինքը մենակ սադոմազոյով «սիրելուն» ա արժանի, որը ես չեմ սիրում  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Էնքան եք գրել, բոլորիդ միանգամից պատասխանել չեմ կարա.
> Ասրյանը ոչ ախպերս ա, ոչ էլ հոպարիս տղեն, բայց այնուամենայնիվ, ստեղ գրառում անող շատերից շատ ավել բանի ա հասել, թե ոնց ա հասել դա այլ հարց ա, ստեղ հարցն էն ա, որ հասել ա, եթե 96-ին Լևոնը ծեծուջարդով եկավ իշխանության ու ինքն իրան հռչակեց նախագահ, ապա ասրյանի ոռ մտնելը դրա դեմ հավատացեք հացի փշուրի արժեք էլ չունի:
> Հիմա նույն վիճակն էլ լինելու ա, եթե չլինի Ասրյանը այլ լինի Պողոսյանը ու ես վստահ եմ, քանի դեռ մենք սենց ենք մտածում էդ գյդայություն անողները բազմանալու են ու շատանան:
> Հարցը մեկին աբիժնիկավարի քլնգելը չի, հարցը դրան հակադարձելու մեխանիզմն ա, ես էլ կդնեմ ու ձեր հետ միասին կասեմ, որ Ասրյանը գյադա ա ու լիքը վարկանիշ ու լավ խոսքեր կլսեմ իմ հասցեին, բայց մեկա, էդ գյադեն ա էսօր բավական հարցերում եղանակ փոխում ոչ թե ես ու մենք հայրենասերներով: Կարող ա գիժ ա, հիվանդ ա, ամբիցիոզ դեբիլ ա, շիզոֆրենիկ ա, ինչ ասես կարա լինի, բայց մեկա, ինքն իրա տեղում ա, անկախ նրանից թե մենք հայրենասերներս ինչ կարծիք ունենք իրա մասին:
> 
> ԱմԷն


Քեյբորդ ջան, գրածդ ամեն նախադասության հետ առանձին կբանավիճեի, բայց գրավոր հավես չի էդքան երկար: Ուղղակի ասեմ, որ ամեն մարդ էն ա, ինչ որ կա: Ես սրտանց ուզենամ էլ՝ երբևէ Ասրյանի տեղում չեմ լինի, երբեք, որովհետև ես էդպիսի գործունեության համար անճարակ եմ: Ես կարամ ֆորումում գրեմ, ես կարամ արտահայտվեմ խոսքով, ես կարամ գնամ բողոքի ցույցի՝ ժողովրդի մեջ, գնացողների շարքում կագնեմ, ոչ առաջնորդների: Էդքանից ավել ոչինչ չեմ կարող անել: Հիմա դու ասում ես՝ էնպես անենք, որ իրանք չլինեն էդտեղ, իմ կարեցած անելն էսքանն ա: 

Ինձ կողքից գիտե՞ս ինչքան են խորհուրդ տալիս, որ մտնեմ հանրապետական կուսակցություն, որ իբր պետք ա մեջից մաքրել և այլն: Ուզում եմ ասել, որ փորձեմ անել, չհասնեմ, էդ ժամանակ կարամ լինեմ աբիժնիկ, բայց ի՞նչ կա աբիժնիկության, եթե դու դա չես ուզում: Գիտեմ՝ կոնկրետ ինձ չէիր ասում, խոսքի օրինակ եմ ասում:

----------

Mephistopheles (15.10.2013), Աթեիստ (15.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, ասրյանը բարդույթավորված թափթփուկ ա… ինչ՞ մասին ա խոսքը… նա սկի ֆանատիկ չի կարող լինել… ֆանատիկները գոնե ինչ  որ բանի հավատում են…

----------

Jarre (15.10.2013), Աթեիստ (15.10.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Մեկդ մի թարս բան ասեք, բերենք էս թեման, մի քիչ ամփոփվենք:

----------


## Վահե-91



----------

Bruno (22.10.2013), keyboard (22.10.2013), Lusina (23.10.2013)

----------


## Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ

*Ավտովթարից մահացել է 30–ամյա դերասան Երվանդ Ենգիբարյանը*  :Sad: 




> Հոկտեմբերի 22-ին, ողբերգական ավտովթար է տեղի ունեցել Երևանում: Ժամը 05:00-ի սահմաններում Ավան վարչական շրջանի Թումանյան թաղամասի 6/2 շենքի բնակիչ 30-ամյա Երվանդ Ենգիբարյանը, իր կողմից վարած Mercedes մակնիշի 27 ՕՏ 077 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենայով Միասնիկյան պողոտայում՝ «Ջրաշխարհ»-ի դիմաց, դուրս է եկել ճանապարհի երթևեկելի գոտուց, բախվել էլեկտրասյանը և գլխիվայր շրջվել:
> 
> Ինչպես վթարի վայրից հայտնում է ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, վթարի հետևանքով ավտոմեքենայի ուղևորուհի՝ ՌԴ քաղաքացի, 34-ամյա Մարիամ Սարգսյանը, մարմնական վնասվածքներով տեղափոխվել է Սուրբ Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ բժշկական կենտրոն: Նրան ավտոմեքենայից դուրս են բերել ոստիկանության Երևան քաղաքի վարչության պարեկապահակային ծառայության գնդի 3-րդ հատուկ գումարտակի 2-րդ վաշտի ոստիկաններ Սամվել Աբազյանը և Վաչագան Մանուկյանը, ովքեր կարճ ժամանակում վթարի վայր ժամանած շտապ օգնության ավտոմեքենայով վիրավորին տեղափոխեցին հիվանդանոց:
> 
> Վարորդ Ե. Ենգիբարյանի դին ավտոմեքենայից դուրս բերելու համար ժամանել էին ՀՀ Արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարության փրկարար ծառայության փրկարարները, ովքեր հատուկ տեխնիկայի միջոցով կարողացան մեքենան մասնատել, որպեսզի դին տեղափոխվի: Դեպքի վայր էին ժամանել նաև ոստիկանության Նոր Նորքի բաժնի օպերատիվ խումբը և Երևան քաղաքի 1-03 շտապ օգնության թիվ 53 բրիգադը:


http://blognews.am/arm/press/96977/a...gibaryany.html

----------

Meme (22.10.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

բռնվեք՝ չընկնեք  :Lol2:

----------

Bruno (26.10.2013), Աթեիստ (26.10.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Այ մարդ, էս ինչ դժբախտ բան է պատահել, էհ խի՞  :Sad: 

Վարդան Պետրոսյանի մոտ ախտորոշվել է սթրեսային վիճակ

տրամադրությունս լրիվ ընկավ…

----------


## Vaio

> Վարդան Պետրոսյանի մոտ ախտորոշվել է սթրեսային վիճակ


Ում էլ ուզեն ձեռբակալեն` սթրես կառաջանա:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ում էլ ուզեն ձեռբակալեն` սթրես կառաջանա:


կատակդ/սարկազմդ/լոմկեդ/դիտարկումդ/պնդումդ շատ չարն էր ու տուֆտության գագաթնակետ…

----------


## Vaio

> կատակդ/սարկազմդ/լոմկեդ/դիտարկումդ/պնդումդ շատ չարն էր ու տուֆտության գագաթնակետ…


Բացարձակապես անհասկանալիա քո ռեակցիան իմ գրածին: Գրածներիցդ ոչ ոք չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը, բացի "դիտարկում" արտահայտությունից:

Իսկ օրինակ իմ գրածի մեջ տրամաբանություն կա, ու անհասկանալիա, թե ինչու է իմ գրածը քեզ այդքան ափերից հանել: 

Բազմաթիվ ավտովթարներ են տեղի ունենում Հայաստանում` մահվան ելքով, ինչի արդյունքում ձեռբակալվում են շատ մարդիկ: Մյուս ձեռբակալվածների վերաբերյալ դեռ չեմ հիշում, որ ասեն, թե նրանց տարել են սթրես կնետրոն, թեպետ վստահ եմ, որ դրա կարիքը ունեցողներ եղել են........

----------


## Sagittarius

> Բացարձակապես անհասկանալիա քո ռեակցիան իմ գրածին: Գրածներիցդ ոչ ոք չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը, բացի "դիտարկում" արտահայտությունից:
> 
> Իսկ օրինակ իմ գրածի մեջ տրամաբանություն կա, ու անհասկանալիա, թե ինչու է իմ գրածը քեզ այդքան ափերից հանել: 
> 
> Բազմաթիվ ավտովթարներ են տեղի ունենում Հայաստանում` մահվան ելքով, ինչի արդյունքում ձեռբակալվում են շատ մարդիկ: Մյուս ձեռբակալվածների վերաբերյալ դեռ չեմ հիշում, որ ասեն, թե նրանց տարել են սթրես կնետրոն, թեպետ վստահ եմ, որ դրա կարիքը ունեցողներ եղել են........


Երկու երեխու կյանք խլելու հետևանքով սթրես ապրելը քեզ համար էտքան տարօրինա՞կ ա:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Երկու երեխու կյանք խլելու հետևանքով սթրես ապրելը քեզ համար էտքան տարօրինա՞կ ա:


բայց դեպքը նոր չի եղել, չէ՞ ... արդեն ահագին անցել ա ...

----------


## Sagittarius

> բայց դեպքը նոր չի եղել, չէ՞ ... արդեն ահագին անցել ա ...


ես նոր իմացա  :Dntknw: 

թե եթե նկատի ունես՝ խի հենց կոնկրետ հիմա են ախտորոշել սթրեսային վիճակ... չգիտեմ՝ կարող ա էն գլխից էլ սթրեսային ա եղել, հիմա են ուշադրություն դարձրել: 
Բայց դե էտ արդեն տասներորդական ա, ուղղակի ափսոս, շատ դժբախտ դեպք ա:

----------

Ուլուանա (07.11.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Ժող ջան, եթե վթարը Վարդանի մեղքով ա եղել, պետք ա դատվի, դա կասկածից դուրս ա: 
Բայց հիմա բոլորով կամ շատերով չարանալը Վարդանի վրա՝ սխալ ա: Դժբախտ միջադեպ ա, եկեք սա հիշենք: Ոչ առաջինն ա, ցավոք, ոչ էլ վերջինը: Դատարկ խոսել չեմ ուզում, բայց ամեն մեկի հետ էլ կարող ա լինի: Մեկը ես շատերին գիտեմ, որ արագություն էլ գերազանցում, ոչ սթափ վիճակում էլ են քշում, մեքենան նորմալ տեխզննում չանցած էլ են քշում և այլն: Սա Վարդանին արդարացում չի, ուղղակի ուզում եմ, որ հիմա որպես թշնամի ու ամենանամոթ մարդ իրան չդիտարկենք:

Ինչ վերաբերվում սթրեսին, ապա շատ էլ հավանական ա, որ ունենա.
- Ծանր վթար, սեփական առողջության խաթարում,
- Երկու զոհ, որը չի կարող ծանր չտանի,
- Էդքան էլ շուտ չի եղել, 20 օր էլ չի անցել,
- Նստելու վտանգ,
- Իր վրա չարացած՝ նախկին երկրպագուների բանակ,
- Եվ այլն:

Ցանկացած վթար ա սթրեսի բերում, էս կարգի վթարը չի կարող չբերի:

Բայց, կրկնում եմ, եթե իր մեղքով է, ապա օրենքին համապատասխան պետք է պատժվի:

----------

erexa (26.11.2013), Jarre (07.11.2013), Kuk (07.11.2013), Sagittarius (07.11.2013), Vaio (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013), Ուլուանա (07.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ժող ջան, եթե վթարը Վարդանի մեղքով ա եղել, պետք ա դատվի, դա կասկածից դուրս ա: 
> Բայց հիմա բոլորով կամ շատերով չարանալը Վարդանի վրա՝ սխալ ա: Դժբախտ միջադեպ ա, եկեք սա հիշենք: Ոչ առաջինն ա, ցավոք, ոչ էլ վերջինը: Դատարկ խոսել չեմ ուզում, բայց ամեն մեկի հետ էլ կարող ա լինի: Մեկը ես շատերին գիտեմ, որ արագություն էլ գերազանցում, ոչ սթափ վիճակում էլ են քշում, մեքենան նորմալ տեխզննում չանցած էլ են քշում և այլն: Սա Վարդանին արդարացում չի, ուղղակի ուզում եմ, որ հիմա որպես թշնամի ու ամենանամոթ մարդ իրան չդիտարկենք:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում սթրեսին, ապա շատ էլ հավանական ա, որ ունենա.
> - Ծանր վթար, սեփական առողջության խաթարում,
> - Երկու զոհ, որը չի կարող ծանր չտանի,
> - Էդքան էլ շուտ չի եղել, 20 օր էլ չի անցել,
> - Նստելու վտանգ,
> - Իր վրա չարացած՝ նախկին երկրպագուների բանակ,
> ...


սոված շակալների հասարակություն ենք. մի քանի ամիս առաջ վայնասուն էինք դրել էն Մոսկվայի հայ վարորդի համար, բոլորս մտել էինք իրա վիճակի մեջ, բոլորիս մոտ կարեկցանք էր առաջացել, ուրիշ մեղավորներ էինք փնտրում, բայց պարզվում ա միայն նրա համար, որ ինքը հայ էր, իսկ զոհերը՝ ոչ: 

Եթե իրա մեղքով ա (ու շատ հնարավոր ա որ հենց իրա մեղքն ա) օրնեքին համապատասխան պետք ա պատժվի, դա քննարկումից դուրս ա... բայց ուղղակի ափսոս, ափսոս զոհերը, ափսոս Վարդան Պետրոսյանը:

----------

boooooooom (07.11.2013), Jarre (07.11.2013), Lílium (07.11.2013), Smokie (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013), Արէա (07.11.2013), Ուլուանա (07.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Եթե իրա մեղքով ա (ու շատ հնարավոր ա որ հենց իրա մեղքն ա) օրնեքին համապատասխան պետք ա պատժվի, դա քննարկումից դուրս ա... բայց ուղղակի ափսոս, ափսոս զոհերը, ափսոս Վարդան Պետրոսյանը:


Ապեր, ափսոս, որ մարդիկ իրենց բարոյական իրավունք են վերապահում առանց մարդու հոգեվիճակին ծանոթ լինելու իրա վիշտը կասկածի տակ դնել.....
Ես Վարդանին անձամբ ծանոթ չեմ, բայց ոչ մի բարոյական հիմք չունեմ կասկածելու իրա ահավոր հոգեկան ապրումները։ Ու գիտե՞ս մեկը ես եթե հանկարծ սենց բանի մեղավոր լինեի, կգերադասեի որ ինձ մահապտժի ենթարկեին, քան թե իմ հասցեին ու իմ բարոյականության վերաբերյալ մեղադրանքներ հնչեցնեին։ Ու էտ անզորությունը, որ ես տառապում եմ, որ մարդ եմ սպանել, որ երազում եմ ինքս մեռնեի իրանց տեղը, երբեք չեմ կարա հասցնեմ տենց մտածող ուղեղների։

Ես ուղղակի ընկեր եմ ունեցել, ով նման միջադեպի պատճառ է եղել ու շատ լավ հասկանում եմ, թե ինչ կարա կատարվի մարդու հետ։

----------

Chuk (07.11.2013), Lílium (07.11.2013), Sagittarius (07.11.2013), Smokie (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013), Արէա (07.11.2013), Ուլուանա (07.11.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> ես նոր իմացա 
> 
> թե եթե նկատի ունես՝ խի հենց կոնկրետ հիմա են ախտորոշել սթրեսային վիճակ... չգիտեմ՝ կարող ա էն գլխից էլ սթրեսային ա եղել, հիմա են ուշադրություն դարձրել: 
> Բայց դե էտ արդեն տասներորդական ա, ուղղակի ափսոս, շատ դժբախտ դեպք ա:


հնարավոր ա, չեմ բացառում, որ ուղղակի հիմա ա հասել կրիտիկական վիճակի... ես էլ եմ ցավում, որ սենց եղավ...տենաս ինչքա՞ն են տալիս նման դեպքերում

----------

Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Vaio

Ժողովուրդ խի բոլորդ խորացաք սթրեսի մեջ: Իսկ ոչ ոք չի էլ ասում, որ սթրես չէր ունենա: Ում էլ տանեն ձերբակալեն, բնականաբար, սթրես կապրի, բայց դա այն սթրեսը չէ, որի համար պետք է ստացիոնար բուժում ստանա: 
Քանի այսպիսի բազմաթիվ դեպքեր են եղել, սակայն չեմ հիշում, որ մեղադրյալին կամ կասկածյալին սթրեսի համար հոսպիտալացնեն: 
Իսկ ընդհանրապես, նման դեպքերում գնահատական տալիս ճիշտ կլինի նայել տուժող կողմի տեսանկյունից: 
Վարդան Պետրոսյանի նկատմամբ թշնամանք ճիշտ չի, սակայն օրենքի առջև բոլորը պետք է հավասար լինեն:

Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ անկեղծորեն ցավում եմ ինչպես մահացած երեխեքի համար, այնպես էլ Վարդան Պետրոսյանի համար, բայց, բնականաբար, ավելի շատ երեխեքի համար:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովուրդ խի բոլորդ խորացաք սթրեսի մեջ: Իսկ ոչ ոք չի էլ ասում, որ սթրես չէր ունենա: Ում էլ տանեն ձերբակալեն, բնականաբար, սթրես կապրի, բայց դա այն սթրեսը չէ, որի համար պետք է ստացիոնար բուժում ստանա: 
> Քանի այսպիսի բազմաթիվ դեպքեր են եղել, սակայն չեմ հիշում, որ մեղադրյալին կամ կասկածյալին սթրեսի համար հոսպիտալացնեն: 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, նման դեպքերում գնահատական տալիս ճիշտ կլինի նայել տուժող կողմի տեսանկյունից: 
> Վարդան Պետրոսյանի նկատմամբ թշնամանք ճիշտ չի, սակայն օրենքի առջև բոլորը պետք է հավասար լինեն:
> 
> Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ անկեղծորեն ցավում եմ ինչպես մահացած երեխեքի համար, այնպես էլ Վարդան Պետրոսյանի համար, բայց, բնականաբար, ավելի շատ երեխեքի համար:


Եթե ուշադիր ես, քննարողներից ոչ մեկը չի վիճարկել «օրենքի առաջ բոլորը պետք է հավասար լինեն» կետը:
Ես ճիշտն ասած ծանոթ չեմ համանման մյուս դեպքերին, չգիտեմ, ուրիշներին տանում են ստացիոնար բուժման թե չէ, բայց վստահ եմ, որ նմանատիպ իրավիճակում գտնվողներից շատերը դրա կարիքն ունեն: Ու «օրենքի առաջ բոլորը պետք է  հավասար լինեն» դրույթն էս կոնտեքստում իմ համար նշանակում ա, որ նմանատիպ իրավիճակում հայտնված ցանկացածին պետք ա տանեն ստացիոնար բուժման, եթե ինքը դրա կարիքը ունի, անկախ նրանից կլինի հայտնի դերասան, թե չարքաշ բանվոր:

Ստացիորան բուժման տանելը չպետք է նշանակի պատասխանատվությունից խուսափել:

----------

Sagittarius (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (26.11.2013)

----------


## Bruno

*SHAMSHYAN.com են ահազանգել քաղաքացիներ և հայտնել, որ հայ-վրացական սահմանի մոտ կրակոցներ են հնչել և կան զոհեր ու վիրավորներ
*

SHAMSHYAN.com-ի տեղեկություններով՝ քիչ առաջ կրակոցներ են հնչել հայ-վրացական սահմանի մոտ՝ Բագրատաշենի հսկիչ-անցակետին հարակից տարածքում: Կրակոցները հնչել են Վրաստանի Հանրապետության Շուլավեր բնակավայրում, սակայն SHAMSHYAN.com-ի խմբագրություն ահազանգած մի քանի քաղաքացիներ էլ հայտնել են, որ կրակոցների ձայներ են լսել հայկական տարածքում: Ըստ տեղում շրջանառվող լուրերի՝ կան զոհեր և վիրավորներ: SHAMSHYAN.com-ը փորձում է լուրի իսկությունը պարզել ՀՀ ԱԳՆ-ից և պատկան մարմիններից: ©shamshyan.com http://shamshyan.com/arm/2013-11-25-...shootings.html

----------


## Վահե-91

Բիլլ Գեյթսը պատմել է բնակչության թվաքանակի աճը նվազեցնող պատվաստման մասին 
http://svobodaslova.in.ua/news/read/26542

----------

VisTolog (29.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե ուշադիր ես, քննարողներից ոչ մեկը չի վիճարկել «օրենքի առաջ բոլորը պետք է հավասար լինեն» կետը:
> Ես ճիշտն ասած ծանոթ չեմ համանման մյուս դեպքերին, չգիտեմ, ուրիշներին տանում են ստացիոնար բուժման թե չէ, բայց վստահ եմ, որ նմանատիպ իրավիճակում գտնվողներից շատերը դրա կարիքն ունեն: Ու «օրենքի առաջ բոլորը պետք է  հավասար լինեն» դրույթն էս կոնտեքստում իմ համար նշանակում ա, որ նմանատիպ իրավիճակում հայտնված ցանկացածին պետք ա տանեն ստացիոնար բուժման, եթե ինքը դրա կարիքը ունի, անկախ նրանից կլինի հայտնի դերասան, թե չարքաշ բանվոր:
> 
> Ստացիորան բուժման տանելը չպետք է նշանակի պատասխանատվությունից խուսափել:


Վարդանի դեպքում խնդիրը էնքան սթրեսը կամ բուժումը չի, ինչքան էն, որ կալանքն ա ընտրվել որպես խափանման միջոց: Վարդանը լավ բան չի արել, ու եթե քննությամբ հաստատվի մեղավորությունը, դատարանն էլ հաստատի մեղադրանքը, թող գնա նստի: Բայց ինչի՞ մինչև դատը պահել կալանքի տակ: Հասարակության համար վտանգ ա ներկայացնու՞մ ինքը, թե՞ կարա քննության ընթացքի վրա ազդի: Կալանքը Հայաստանում սարքել են պատժի ու հաշվեհարդարի գործիք, էս ա խնդիրը:

----------

Chuk (26.11.2013), Sagittarius (26.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (29.11.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Վարդանի դեպքում խնդիրը էնքան սթրեսը կամ բուժումը չի, ինչքան էն, որ կալանքն ա ընտրվել որպես խափանման միջոց:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, ուղղակի էդ պահին կոնկրետ բանի մասին էր խոսակցությունը, դրա համար էլ գրառման շեշտադրումներն էդպիսին էին:

Մի քիչ էլ շեղվելով ասեմ, որ Հայաստանի իրավական համակարգը էն կարգի վարկը կորցրած ա, որ հիմա ցանկացած որոշում (Վարդանի գործով) հասարակության մի մեծ խավի կողմից չի ընդունվելու: Մեղավոր ճանաչեն, շատերի սիրտը որթը սողոսկելու ա ասի, որ իրան հալածում են, իրականում անմեղ էր, արդարացնեն, շատերն ասելու են, ըհը, իրանց մարդն էր, թատրոն սարքեցին հետո ազատեցին: Այ սենց տականք իրավական համակարգի հետ գործ ունենք հիմա:

----------

keyboard (26.11.2013), Sagittarius (26.11.2013), Ձայնալար (27.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (29.11.2013), Տրիբուն (26.11.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

Նախապատմությունը.

Երևանի Նելսոն Ստեփանյանի անվան թիվ 71 հիմնական դպրոցում արտակարգ իրավիճակ է ստեղծվել:  6բ դասարանի աշակերտները արդեն երկրորդ օրեն է հրաժարվում են  դասի նստել և պահանջում են դպրոցից հեռացնալ իրենց դասընկերներից մեկին, ում հետ իրենք մշտական կոնֆլիկտ ունեն: Հիշյալ աշակերտն ու իր ծնողներն էլ  ոչ մի կերպ չեն համաձայնվում փոխել երեխայի դպրոցը կամ դասարանը: Պարզվում է՝ աշակերտը այս դպրոց տեղեփոխվել է Երևանի թիվ 114 դպորցից այս տարվա սեպտեմբերին ու նոր դասարանում իտեգրացիան չի ստացվել՝ անընդհատ բախումներ են եղել նորեկի հետ ՝վիճաբանություններ, ծեծկռտուք, անգամ տղաներից մեկի քիթն է վնասվել ,ով  ենթարկվել  է վիրահատության: Դպրոցի տնօրենը, մանկավարժներն ու ծնողները աշակերտների խնդիրը չեն կարողոցել հարթել ու բանն արդեն հասել է համադասարանական ընդվզման: Այսօր արդեն դպրոց են այցելել ուտիկանության տեսուչները, ՄԻՊ գրասենյակի ներկայացուցիչներ, մինչ այդ դպրոցում բացատրական աշխատանքն է կատարել նաև Երևանի քաղաքապետարանի հանրակրթության վարչության դպրոցական բաժնի պետ Անահիտ Մելքոնյանը: Hayeli.am-ի հետ զրույցում ՀՀ ԿԳՆ հանարկրթության վարչության պետ Նարինե Հովհաննիսյանը նշեց, որ օրենքը ցանկացած պարագայում թույլ չի տալիս երեխային հեռացնել դպրոցից: «Խնդիրը մանկավարժական է, որը պետք է հարթել հոգեբանների, ծնողների, աշակերտների, մանկավարժների ու  ոստիկանության անչափահասների վարչության համատեղ աշխատանքի արդյուքնում: Երեխային դպրոցից հեռացնելը ընդունելի լուծում չէ, մենք իրավունք  չունենք երեխային վարքի պատճառով դուրս թողնել դպրոցից, այլ հարց, եթե ծնողները որոշեն  իերնց երեխային տեղեփոխել այլ դպրոց: Ես զրուցել եմ այս երեխայի նախկին դպրոցի՝ թիվ 114 դպրոցի տնօրենի հետ, նա ասում է, որ այդ երեխան իրենց դպրոցում խնդիրներ չի հարուցել և պատրաստ է ետ ընդունել նրան»:
ԿԳՆ հանրակրթության վարչության պետի խոսքով խնդիրներ հարուցած աշակերտը թիվ 114 դպրոցից տեղափոխվել է հարևանությոմբ գտնվող թիվ 71 դպրոց երկրորդ հերթափոխի պատճառով ՝ծնողները չեն կամեցել, որ երեխան երկրորդ հերթ լինի: «Ամեն դեպքում երեխային դպրոցից դուրս թողնելը լուծում չէ: Մենք որդեգրել են ընդհանրական հանրակրթության քաղաքականություն, անգամ ներառական կրթության կարիք ունեցող երեխաներին տանում ենք սովորական հանրակրթական դպրոց, որպեսզի նա չառանձնանա հասարակությունից: Մենք ուղղակի իրավունք չունենք ընդհարման պատճառով առողջ տղային առանձնացնել բոլորից, եղել է ինտեգրացիայի հետ կապված խնդիր, որը այդ տարիքի տղաներին բնորոշ է: Ես կարծում եմ, որ դպրոցն ու ծնողները պետք է նախապես կանխարգելիչ աշխատանք կատարեին և թույլ չտային, որ  իրավիճակն այսքան սրվեր: Հիմա  բացատրական աշխատանք է տարվում, որպեսզի խնդիրը հարթվի»,- նշեց   Ն. Հովհաննիսյանը:


Նշենք, որ մեր ունեցած տեղեկություններով ոստիկանության տեսուչները այժմ բացատրական աշխատանք են տանում աշակերտների ու ծնողների հետ, սակայն ընդհանուր հայտարարի առայժմ չեն եկել: Խնդիրն արդեն աշակերտներից տեղափոխվում է ծնողներին, ովքեր դպրոցում վիրավորել են միմյանց:
Hayeli.am-ը ավելի ուշ  խնդրի առնչությամբ կներկայացնի  նաև  ոստիկանության  ու դպրոցի մեկնաբանությունը:


Կարինե Սարիբեկյան

http://hayeli.am/article/401822/

----------


## VisTolog

Լավ ա, որ կարողացան թերթերի ու հեռուստաալիքների լրատվականների կողմից տրված սուտ տեղեկությունների դեմ դուրս գալ:

hayeli.am-ը արդեն տեղեկացրել է, որ Երևանի Նելսոն Ստեփանյանի անվան թիվ 71 հիմնական դպրոցում արտակարգ իրավիճակ է ստեղծվել: 6բ դասարանի աշակերտները արդեն երկրորդ օրն է, հրաժարվում են դասի նստել և պահանջում են դպրոցից հեռացնել իրենց դասընկերներից մեկին, ում հետ իրենք մշտական կոնֆլիկտ ունեն: Խնդրի հետ կապված ներկայացրել էինք ՀՀ ԿԳՆ հանրակրթության վարչության պետ Նարինե Հովհաննիսյանի մեկնաբանությունը, ով նշել էր, թե օրենքը թույլ չի տալիս երեխային հեռացնել դպրոցից, և խնդիրը մանկավարժական է, որը պետք է հարթել հոգեբանների, ծնողների, աշակերտների, մանկավարժների ու ոստիկանության անչափահասների վարչության համատեղ աշխատանքի արդյուքնում: Հարցի առնչությամբ հայտարարություն էր տարածել նաև Երևանի քաղաքապետարանի հանրակրթության վարչությունը: Այսօր համադպրոցական կոնֆլիկտի թիրախում հայտնված աշակերտի՝ Հարություն Ղազարյանի եղբայրն ու ծնողները հանդես են եկել ՀՀ Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանին ուղղված բաց նամակով, որը ներկայացնում ենք ստորև.


<<Հարգարժա՛ն պարոն Անդրեասյան, ստիպված եմ գրում այս դիմումը` Ձեզ անհանգստություն պատճառելով` կապված «Նելսոն Ստեփանյանի» անվան թիվ 71 միջնակարգ դպրոցի 6-բ դասարանում ստեղծված անբարո և խիստ պայթյունավտանգ իրավիճակի հետ, որը հարթելու անկարող է նշված դպրոցի տնօրինությունը: Ցավոք, չեմ կարող շատ ամփոփ կերպով ներկայացնել եղելությունը, քանի որ բաց կթողնենք ողջ զազրելի պատկերը, այլ կփորձեմ հնարավորինս հանգամանալից ներկայացնել պատմությունը, քանզի «սատանան հիրավի թաքնված է մանրամասներում»: Դեպքերը ներկայացնում եմ ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ, նաև որպեսզի ի սպառ մերկացվի մի քանի ծնողների և դպրոցի տնօրինության կողմից եղբորս մեղսագրվող «մեղադրանքների» ողջ մեղկությունը:


Եվ այսպես, չարաբաստիկ պատմությունը սկսվում է նրանով, որ եղբայրս` Հարություն Ղազարյանը, այս ուսումնական տարվա (2013 – 2014) սկզբից թիվ 114 դպրոցից տեղափոխվում է թիվ 71 դպրոց` ուսումը շարունակելու` կապված ուսումնական հոսքերի հերթերի հետ (2-րդ հերթից տեղափոխվում է 1-ին հերթ): Ինչպես հետագայում պետք է պարզվեր, սույն դասարանում երեխաների, մասնավորապես` տղաների միջև անցած 5 տարիների ընթացքում ձևավորվել էին որոշակի հիերարխիկ կարծրացած հարաբերություններ, որոնք «սրբագրվել» էին ծնողական կոմիտեի մի քանի «առանցքային» ակտիվիստ ծնողների «բարձր» հովանավորությամբ: Ստեղծված իրավիճակը ձեռնտու էր «բոլորին», քանի որ դպրոցի տնօրինությանը և դասվարին անհրաժեշտ չէին լրացուցիչ «անհանգստություններ», իսկ նշված ծնողներին ձեռնտու էր, որ իրենց երեխաները դասարանում ունենան իշխող դիրք (իրենց միջավայրում տարածված զազրելի բառապաշարով` լինեն լիդերներ): Եղբայրս` Հարությունը, լինելով բավականին ամուր և արդարամիտ բնավորության տեր երեխա, բնականաբար, չէր կարող հանդուրժել իր կամ որևէ ուրիշ աշակերտի նկատմամբ իշխող վերաբերմունք, և, այսպիսով, ինքնըստինքյան պետք է դառնար նշված արատավոր ծնողական կոալիցիայի «աչքի փուշը»: Առաջ ընկնելով` ասեմ, որ, ցավալիորեն, դպրոցի տնօրինությունը, փոխանակ համարձակորեն պաշտպանելու արդարությունը և շարժվելու` համաձայն ուսումնամանկավարժական կանոնակարգի, հիմնավորապես որդեգրում է նվազագույն հոգսատարությունը պահանջող ուղին` տեղի տալով այդ ծնողական բնազդային, արատավոր ագրեսիային` անկախ նրանից, թե որքանով այդ ընթացքում կխախտվեն աշակերտի տարրական իրավունքները թե՛ որպես քաղաքացի, թե՛ որպես ուսումնական հաստատության սան: Եվ այսպես, եղբորս` նշված դասարան մուտքից չանցած մի քանի օր` տեղի է ունենում առաջին կոնֆլիկտը: Եղբայրս, ունենալով վատ տեսողություն (2.5 – 3.0 դպտր.), դասամիջոցին խնդրում է դասվարին, որպեսզի նստի առջևի թափուր նստարանին` գրատախտակը լավ տեսնելու համար, դասվարը, բնականաբար, թույլատրում է և հեռանում դասարանից: Այդ ժամանակ նրա առջև նստած տղաներից մեկը, որը հիշատակածս ծնողներից մեկի երեխան է, հրամայական կերպով ասում է եղբորս, որ դուրս գա այդտեղից, որովհետև «ըտեղ պիտի իրանց ախպերը նստի» (ներեցեք նման մեջբերումներ անելու համար, սակայն առանց դրանց` լիովին ընկալելի չի լինի ողջ լկտի և ամենաթող մթնոլորտը, որը, ինչպես հետագայում պետք է պարզվեր, թելադրվում և խրախուսվում էր ծնողական այդ կոալիցիայի կողմից, և որի առաջ աչք էր փակում ուսուցչական անձնակազմը): Եղբայրս, տեղեկացնում է, որ վատ է տեսնում և թույլտվություն է խնդրել դասվարից, իսկ երբ իրենց բացակա ընկերը գա, դուրս կգա այդ տեղից, ինչին ի պատասխան` լսում է բազմաթիվ առումներով տարօրինակ ու շատ ֆոնային երևույթներ նախանշող հետևյալ հարցադրումը` «ի՞նչ դասղեկ, մենք քեզ ասում ենք, էդ քեզ հերիք չի՞»: Սակայն, ինչպես արդեն պարզ է, այս պահանջների ներկայացումը նպատակ չուներ իրենց ընկերոջ («ախպոր») նստատեղի ապահովությունը երաշխավորելու, այլ նպատակ էր հետապնդում իրենց գերիշխանությունը հաստատելու նորեկի նկատմամբ, ուստի խոսակցությունն այսքանով չի ավարտվում, այլ շարունակվում` վերածվելով լեզվակռվի և անպիջապես` ձեռնամարտի ու հրմշտոցի, որին միանում են ևս երկու հոգի իրենց ընկերներից (միևնույն ծնողական խմբավորման ծնողների տղաներից), ու սկսում երեքով հարվածներ հասցնել եղբորս: Սակայն, ցավոք, այսքանն էլ դեռ բավական չէր. միանում է չորրորդ դասընկերը, որը «բաժանողի» դիմակով առավելաբար սկսում է խոչընդոտել Հարությունի` եղբորս ձեռնարկած պաշտպանական միջոցները: Եվ այս ամենը… դասարանի կենտրոնում` աղջիկների ներկայությամբ, ինչը, ինչպես շատ չանցած պետք է զարմանալիորեն պարզվեր, ընդունված պրակտիկա է, որտեղ թույլատրված են ամենավերջին սեռական բնույթի բացահայտ հայհոյանքները դասարանի աղջիկների և… ուսուցիչների ներկայությամբ, ինչը, կարծեք թե, չի դիտարկվում վերջիններիս կողմից որպես, մեղմ ասած, արտառոց երևույթ: Որոշ ժամանակ անց ներս է մտնում ուսուցիչը, պարզապես նստեցնում երեխաներին իրենց տեղերում և այսպիսով, առանց եղելությունը պարզելու, ավարտում այս հարցը: Բայց վեճն ու կռիվը շարունակվում են հաջորդ դասամիջոցին, արդեն առավել համակարգված կերպով: Եղբայրս, զգալով դեպքերի զարգացման ակնհայտ ուղղությունը, հասցնում է ձեռքը վերցնել ցուցափայտը, որի միջոցով փորձում է հեռավորության վրա պահել այդ չորս աշակերտներին, ինչը երկար չի տևում. կարճ ժամանակ անց նրանցից մեկը, գրիչի ծայրով ետևից հարվածելով եղբորս մեջքին (պատճառելով լուրջ վնասվածք) և ձեռքերը ոլորելով, խլում է ցուցափայտը: Դասվարը, գալով դասարան, նույնպես առանց մանրամասների մեջ մտնելու, շատ արագ «ավարտում» է վեճը, այնուհետև եղբորս տանում փոխտնօրենի մոտ, ով ասում է, թե այդ երեխաները «շատ հանգիստ» երեխաներ են, և ինքը չի հավատում, թե նրանք իրենց կարող էին նման կերպ պահել: Այնուհետև կանչելով այդ տղաներին` «հաշտեցնում» է նրանց և եղբորս:


Թվում էր` «ստուգատեսն» ավարտված է, բայց սրանք հետագայի լոկ ծիլերն էին, քանի որ այստեղ ոչ այնքան այդ երեխաների դիրքի խնդիրն էր դրված, որքան… նրանց ծնողների փառամոլության, որոնք պետք է ամեն կերպ խանգարեին ինքնուրույն և արժանապատվություն ունեցող որևէ տարրի գոյությունը դասարանում, որը կխոչընդոտեր իրենց տղաների մենիշխանությանը:


Դեպքերը շարունակում են ուղղորդված կերպով զարգանալ մեծ արագությամբ: Հաջորդ իսկ օրը ֆիզկուլտուրայի դասաժամին, երբ եղբայրս փորձում է հանդերձարանի կիսաբաց դռնով ներս մտնել, նրան տեսնելով` ներսում գտնվող նույն այդ ծնողների երեխաները անմիջապես հրում են իրեն և փակում դուռն իր վրա` թույլ չտալով ներս մտնել: Հարությունը սկսում է թակել դուռը ու խնդրել, որ բացեն այն: Սակայն ապարդյուն կերպով որոշ ժամանակ փորձելով հասկացնել այս պարզ խնդրանք-պահանջը` մեծ ճիգերով կարողանում է մի կերպ բացել դուռը: Որից հետո ներսում հավաքվածներից մի քանիսը հռետորաբար հարցնում են, թե ինչու է ուզում այդտեղ մտնել, և ասում, որ նա պետք է մտնի… կողքում գտնվող աղջիկների համար նախատեսված հանդերձարան (!!!): Դժվար է նույնիսկ երևակայել, թե ինչ աստիճանի հղփացած պետք է լինեն այդ տարիքի երեխաները նման բան ասելու համար, իսկ թե ինչ աստիճանի վիրավորական է նման արտահայտությունը տղա երեխայի համար, քննարկման առարկա նույնիսկ չեմ համարում: Դրանից հետո անմիջապես փորձում են նրան նորից դուրս հանել, բնականաբար սկսվում է հրմշտոց, որն ուղեկցվում է այդ միջավայրում բնական դարձած հայհոյանքներով: Եվ երբ հետևում կանգնած տղաներից մեկը, կռիվն ավելի թեժացնելով, հերթական ծաղրական վիրավորանքն է հասցնում, եղբայրս, այլևս չունենալով իրեն զսպելու որևէ ուժ, շրջվում և ձեռքով հարվածում է վերջինիս այտին: Այդտեղ ներս է մտնում ուսուցիչը և ամեն կերպ ջանում դադարեցնել ծեծկռտուքը (որը, բնականաբար, նույնիսկ այդ ժամանակ ուղեկցվում էր հայհոյանքներով` չխորշելով անգամ ուսուցչից): Վեճը, կարծեք թե, դադարում է, սակայն անընդհատ սպառնալիքներ են հնչում եղբորս հասցեին, թե վեճը դեռ չի ավարտվել և թե ինքը դեռ պետք է «պատասխան» տա: Այտը վնասած երեխային տանում են բուժկետ, սառը թրջոց դնում և ուղարկում դասարան: Եղբայրս այդքանից հետո, մոռանալով իրեն հասցված ծայրաստիճան ստորացուցիչ վիրավորանքը, նստում է այդ տղայի կողքին, ներողություն խնդրում նրանից և ամեն կերպ ջանում քավել իր «մեղքը»: Այս ամենից հետո, բնականաբար, նույնպես առանց մանրամասների մեջ մտնելու (քանի որ դա լրացուցիչ «անհանգստության» առիթ կարող էր լինել մանկավարժների համար)` տնօրինությունը կանչում է Հարությունի ծնողներին: Վերջիններիս ներկայացվում է իրականությունից բիրտ ձևով կտրված և գլխիվայր շրջված պատկեր, որը պատմում և «հաստատում» են այդ ամենի մասնակից տղաները (ինչպես հետագայում կպարզվի, զարհուրելի կերպով ստել սովորեցնելը նրանց «դաստիարակելու» («անդաստիարակելու») անքակտելի մասն էր կազմում): Ըստ էության ձայն չտալով եղբորս (սեփական փորձով հետագայում պետք է համոզվեի, թե ինչպես կարելի է այդ միջավայրում երկու ժամ մեկ նախադասություն ասելու հնարավորության խնդրել, բայց այդպես էլ չստանալ…)` իբր «հաստատված» է համարվում իրենց կողմից ներկայացված սցենարը, որտեղ եղբայրս ներկայացվում է որպես ծայրաստիճան «մեղսագործ»: Հայրս ամոթահար սկսում է ներողություն խնդրել տնօրինությունից և հարված ստացած երեխայի ծնողից` խոստանալով, որ այլևս նման բան չի կրկնվի: Եղբայրս ակնհայտորեն ընկճված գալիս է տուն և, ինձ հետ խոսելով, բացահայտում ողջ զազրելի իրականությունը, ինչը բնականաբար անմիջապես հայտնում եմ ծնողներին: Ծնողներս անմիջապես ետ են գնում դպրոց և պատմում իրականությունը տնօրենին: Լսելով ողջ ճշմարտությունը` տնօրինությունը սկսում է խրախուսել և գովել եղբորս, որ այդքան քաջ է եղել և տուրք չի տվել այդպիսի ճնշումներին` միաժամանակ… ամեն կերպ հորդորելով շարունակություն չտալ այս ամենին (ցավոք, ինչպես հետո պետք է պարզ դառնար, դա արվում էր պարզապես բոլոր կողմերին հաճոյանալու և, ինչպես ասում են, «գլխի տակ փափուկ բարձ դնելու» համար, իսկ նրանց դիրքորոշումը կտրուկ փոխվում էր` ըստ իրավիճակային հարմարության): Ֆոնային իրականությունը, որը շատ չանցած պետք է դառնար աղաղակող բացահայտ, դեռևս այս փուլում նշմարելու համար ասեմ, որ այդ օրը դպրոց գնալու ճանապարհին ծնողներս, անցնելով հարված ստացած երեխայի ծնողի և երեխաների հայոց լեզվի ուսուցչի կողքով, լսում են, թե ինչպես է ծնողն ասում ուսուցչին, որ Հարությունին պետք է… «մեկուսացնել» դասարանից, ինչին ի պատասխան` ուսուցիչն ասում է, որ անկասկած հենց այդպես էլ պետք է անեն (վայ կրթօջախ, վայ բարքեր…): Սակայն երբ այդ խոսքերի վրա մայրս մոտենում է նրանց, ծնողն անմիջապես հեռանում է, իսկ ուսուցիչը սկսում է հանգստացնել մորս և հաճոյանալ` ասելով, թե Հարությունը իրականում «շատ էլ լավ է արել» և դեռ «քիչ» (մեջբերում եմ բառացի):

----------


## VisTolog

Թվում էր այսքանն արդեն ավելի քան բավարար է փոխադարձաբար ճանաչելու և հաշտության ու խաղաղ գոյակցության եզրեր գտնելու համար: Բայց… երիտասարդ կանանց փառամոլությունը ավերիչ է, և առաջինը հենց իրենց համար… Իսկ անտարբեր տնօրինության` չարիքին վճռականորեն չընդդիմանալը լավագույն գործակցությունն է վերջինիս:
Հաջորդ մոտ երկու շաբաթն անցնում են հարաբերականորեն խաղաղ մթնոլորտում, որի ընթացքում եղբայրս հասցնում է ծանոթանալ այդ դասարանում միևնույն ծնողների երես առած տղաների լկտի վարքի այլ «գոհարների». թե ինչպես են ծաղրուծանակի ենթարկում իրենց դասարան նոր եկած սիրիացի հայրենադարձ-փախստական աղջիկ աշակերտներին, չեն թողնում մտնել դասարան, ընդհուպ գետնին գցում, բռունցքով հարվածում դեմքին (այո՛, սարսափելի է անգամ պատկերացնելը): Իհարկե, դրանից հետո ամեն ստորություն գործադրելով` այդ երիտասարդ ծնողների տղաները գլխիվայր շրջում էին իրականությունը և այդպե՛ս միաձայն ներկայացնում ուսուցիչներին` պարտակելով կատարվող լկտիությունները:


Եվ ահա մոտ երկու շաբաթ անց տեղի է ունենում այդ ծնողների կողմից հրահրված հերթական միջադեպը: Երգեցողության դասաժամի ավարտին, երբ դասարանը բաժանված էր երեք մասի, և որոշակի մրցույթ էր կազմակերպվել նրանց միջև, եղբայրս նկատում է, որ հակառակորդ թիմին կես միավոր ուսուցիչը սխալմամբ ավել է հաշվել: Ասելով, որ գրատախտակին գրված միավորների մեջ փոքրիկ շփոթմունք կա, հակառակ թիմում գտնվող այդ ծնողներից մեկի տղան սանձարձակ կերպով հակադարձում է, թե «հիմա քեզնի՛ց կես բալ կհանեմ»: Եղբայրս զարմացած շրջվում և փորձում է պարզել, թե ում էր ուղղված այդ խոսքը, և ինչու է այդպես խոսում, ինչին ի պատասխան` «թե բա լավ եմ անում» «պատճառաբանությամբ» սկսվում է լեզվակռիվը, որը կարճ է տևում: Քիչ անց նույն տղան հարձակվում է եղբորս վրա, որը գտնվում էր մյուս շարքում, փորձելով խեղդել և գցել գետնին: ՈՒսուցիչը մի կերպ բաժանում է նրանց, ինչից հետո, սակայն, վեճը չի դադարում. կանգնած ուսուցչի կողքին այդ տղան սեռական բնույթի հայհոյանք է հասցնում եղբորս ողջ դասարանի և ուսուցչի ներկայությամբ (շշմեցնող լկտիություններն ամեն քայլափոխի են) ու, կրկին խույս տալով ուսուցչից բղավոցով հարձակվում եղբորս վրա, որն էլ նրանից պաշտպանվելու համար ձեռքով հարվածում է վերջինիս, ինչի արդյունքում այս տղայի քիթն արյունոտվում է (այս փաստերը նշում եմ, որովհետև հետագայում ահա այսպիսի բաները ամենաստոր կերպով փորձ է արվում օգտագործել` «գիշատիչ-զոհ» պատկերը շրջելու, և եղբորս որպես «նախահարձակի» ներկայացնելու համար): Իսկ կռիվը ուսուցչի ներկայությամբ դեռ պետք է շարունակվեր ևս մի քանի րոպե մինչև դասի ավարտը: Բոլորը ցրվում են: Հաջորդ օրը դասարան է ներխուժում այդ տղայի մայրը և բղավելով ասում, թե գիտի արդյոք եղբայրս, որ իր տղայի քիթը… կոտրվել է (!!! սրան դեռ քիչ անց կանդրադառնամ): ՈՒ հրամցնում մի հնարանք, թե Հարությունը իր տղային ոչ թե ձեռքով է հարվածել, այլ հեռախոսով, ինչի մասին իբր ինքն իմացել է համադասարանցի Միքայելից (սա այն տղան է, ով ուսումնական տարվա սկզբին փորձում էր ապահովագրել «իրենց ախպոր» նստատեղը): Այնուհետև ավելացնում, թե «դու էդքան ուժ չունես, որ ուղղակի ձեռով խփես տղուս ու քիթը ջարդես» (կարծում եմ` արդեն վաղուց Ձեզ պարզ է սրանց բարոյական ու մտավոր որակը, բայց սպասվում է ավելին): Երբ եղբայրս ասում է այդ տղայի մորը, որ շատ է ցավում, եթե իրոք նման բան է պատահել, բայց երդվում (մեջբերում եմ բառացի) «իր բոլոր սրբություններով», որ հարվածը եղել է անզեն ձեռքով ու միայն պաշտպանվելու նպատակով, մայրը պատասխանում է` ասելով, թե «դու սրբություն չունես»: Նույն օրը դասվարն ասում է եղբորս, որ դասերի ավարտին կանչի հորը դպրոց: Եղբայրս, այս ամենից զարմացած, հետաքրքրվում է համադասարանցիներից, թե ինչպես կարող էր քիթը կոտրվել նման վեճի ժամանակ: Իրեն համադասարանցիներից մեկն ասում է, թե իրականում այդ վեճի ժամանակ «քիթը կոտրած» տղան մի պահ վայր է ընկել դեմքի վրա, ինչի հետևանքով, հնարավոր է, վնասեր քիթը: Եղբայրս զանգահարում է հորս` հայտնելով դասվարի պահանջը` ներկայանալ դպրոց: Տարեց հայրս կրկին հասնում է դպրոց, տեսնում է դասվարին և այդ տղայի մորը, ով, առանց երկար բարակ խոսել ցանկանալու, ասում է հորս, թե կա՛մ Հարությունը կմնա այդ դպրոցում, կա՛մ իր տղան: Հայրս, եղածի համար ներողություն խնդրելով (առհասարակ լինելով մշտապես զիջող մարդ), որպես ավագ խորհուրդ է տալիս հարցերին այդպես կտրուկ և վերջնագրով չմոտենալ, այլ մշտապես փորձել գտնել հաշտության եզրեր: Հայրս նաև բազաթիվ անգամներ առաջարկում է հնարավորինս օժանդակել նրանց որդու շուտափույթ ապաքինմանը (եթե իհարկե նման բանի անհրաժեշտություն կար!, այդ ժամանակ հայրս դեռ տեղյակ չէր ողջ եղելությանը): Գալով տուն` եղբայրս ինձ և հորս պատմում է այդ երկու օրվա իրադարձությունները, որի ընթացքում անմիջապես ստանում ենք դպրոցից հեռախոսազանգ, թե տնօրենը կանչում է Հարությունի ծնողներին իր մոտ (կրկին! իգական բնազդը հանգիստ չի գտնում): Որոշում եմ ես էլ գնալ: Առաջին անգամ պետք է իմ աչքով տեսնեի այդ վարքուբարքը… Մտնելով տնօրենի մոտ` տեսնում ենք տնօրենին, փոխտնօրենին և այդ տղայի մորը, որոնք խիստ անկիրթ կերպով սկսում են ծայրահեղ անհիմն և միտումնավոր կերպով ոտքից գլուխ ծայրեիծայր խեղաթյուրված «իրողությունների» մի ամբողջ տարափ տեղալ մեզ վրա, և դրանց վրա հիմնվելով` ներկայացնել եղբորս որպես… «հանցագործի»: Այնուհետև, առանց թողնելու, որ գեթ մի խոսք ասենք (բառի բուն իմաստով), ներկայացնում են այդ տղայի մոր կողմից «կայացված» որոշումը. «կա՛մ ձեր տղան է հեռանում դպրոցից, կա՛մ իմ տղան»: Մայրը, տնօրենն ու փոխտնօրենը վրդոված պնդում են («տուժող կողմ» երևալու համար), թե հիմա այդ երեխան պետք է վաղը վիրահատության ենթարկվի: Առաջ ընկնելով` ասեմ, որ այդ «վաղը» մեկ շաբաթ մնում է «վաղը», հետագայում դառնում` «չորս օրից», իսկ հետո…` 4 տարի (! սրանից ավելի աբսուրդային ու տկար սուտ դժվար է երևակայել` «տուժող կողմ» երևալու համար): Այնուհետև գալիս են այդ կնոջ ամուսինն ու եղբայրը, վերջինս սկզբում փորձում է փողոցային ժարգոնով ու տրամաբանությամբ մի երկու չկապակցված միտք արտահայտել, բայց շատ արագ հասկանում է, որ հասցեների շփոթ ունի ու լռում: Ամեն գնով, որևէ տեսակ լկտիությունից չխորշելով` իրենց երեխաներից դասարանային «լիդերներ» ստանալու երիտասարդական նողկալի մղում: Պետք է կրկին ու կրկին արձանագրենք, որ եղելությունները պարզելու համար ամենևին ջանք կամ հատուկ ունակություններ չեն պահանջվում ուսուցչական անձնակազմի կողմից, անհրաժեշտ է միայն այդպիսի կամք և երիտասարդ ծնողների ագրեսիային արդարամտությամբ ու օրինապաշտությամբ դիմակայելու վճռականություն, ինչը, ցավոք, չի դրսևորվում. լավագույն դեպքում որդեգրվում է կողքից դիտողի կարգավիճակ:


Ես այդ ընթացքում, ամենաանկիրթ ձևով ըստ էության չստանալով որևէ հերթ խոսելու, միայն կաբինետից դուրս գալիս կարողանում եմ բարձրաձայն արձանագրել, որ զրույցը կամ քննարկումը ոչ մի կերպ չկայացավ` դրսևորված կատարյալ անհասունության պատճառով, և հույս հայտնում, որ հետագայում մեկ ուրիշ անգամ կկարողանանք զրուցել (բարեբախտաբար կարողանում եմ այդ մթնոլորտում հավասարակշռությունից դուրս չգալ…): Այդ ընթացքում հայրս միայն հասցնում էր ասել, որ շատ է ցավում, եթե այդ տղայի քիթը վնասվել է, և առաջարկում իր օգնությունը, իսկ ավելին ասելուց ամաչելով` պարզապես կարմրում էր… Դուրս գալիս տեսնում եմ այդ տղային, ում քիթը (իբր) կոտրվել էր, որն արտաքինից կատարելապես անվնաս էր երևում (երբեք նման «կոտրվածք» ստացածի չեմ տեսել…) (բայց այդ ժամանակ չեմ համարձակվում կասկածս հայտնել` իրավիճակին ամեն դեպքում լուծում տալու և կոնֆլիկտը չխորացնելու նպատակով): Այդ տղայի հայրը և մենք հաշտեցնում ենք մեր երեխաներին` հետագայի համար խրատներ տալով, ինչի ընթացքում տղայի մայրը, շարունակելով չզսպել իր հաճախ սանձարձակության սահմանը հատող վարքը, կիսաբարձրաձայն հայհոյում և անպարկեշտ արտահայտություններ էր հասցեագրում կա՛մ իմ, կա՛մ եղբորս հասցեին, ինչին սակայն անդրադառնալը և պատասխանելը ինձ թույլ չէր տալիս դաստիարակությունս (առավել ևս` հորս ներկայությունը): Արդեն պարզ էր ինչի հետ գործ ունենք…


Հաշտությունը չկայացավ… Իրենց տղաների համար «խոչընդոտն» անհանդուրժելի էր…
«Կոտրվածք» ստացած տղայի մայրը լուր է տարածում, թե իր որդուն չի բերի դպրոց, քանի դեռ Հարությունին չեն հեռացրել: Ֆոնային տիրույթում գործի է դրվում ծնողական կոմիտեի ողջ զինանոցը` կենտրոնում ունենալով ծնողական կոմիտեի նախագահի և իր շուրջ համախմբված մի քանի այլ երիտասարդ ծնողների ուսումնական պրոցեսը փոթորկելու «լծակները»: Չեն խորշում անգամ «մանկապղծությունից»` սովորեցնելով և ուղղորդելով երեխաներին ակնբախ ու ակնհայտ Սուտը «հաստատել», երբ իրենց նման ուղղորդված հարց կտրվի` ձգտելով ազդել եղբորս հոգեկան աշխարհի և ճշմարտության ու արդարամտության` տարիների ընթացքում սերմանված արժեքների վրա` հանգեցնելով լիարժեք հիասթափության ազնիվ, խիզախ և շիտակ մարդու կերպարից… Ակտիվիստ ծնողները սկսում են սպառնալ տնօրինությանը և վերջնագրեր ներկայացնել. «կա՛մ մենք մեր տղաներին կհանենք դպրոցից, կա՛մ Հարությունը դուրս կգա»: Իսկ տնօրինությունը… չցանկանալով ճշմարտությունը համարձակորեն բացահայտել և պաշտպանել, սկսում է «խփել և՛ նալին, և՛ մեխին»` մեզ առանձին ասելով, թե «ախր դուք չեք տեսնու՞մ` ինչ որակի մարդկանց հետ գործ ունեք, մենք ի՞նչ կարող ենք անել (զարմանալի է !, բա էլ ո՞վ պետք է կարողանա)», իսկ ընդհանուրի մեջ պարտակողի դեր ստանձնելով, բռնելով նվազագույն հոգսատար ճանապարհը` անկախ նրանից, թե որքանով այն կհակադրվի արդարությանը:
Այսպիսով, տուրք տալով այս ճնշումներին` որոշ ուսուցիչներ այդ մի քանի օրերի ընթացքում սկսում են իրենց դրսևորել կատարյալ հակամանկավարժական, հակամարդկային և հակաբարոյական կեցվածքով` ձգտելով եղբորս հասցնել այնպիսի հոգեբանական իրավիճակի, որ մենք ինքներս մեր կամքով երեխային տանենք դպրոցից: Օրինակ` ուսուցիչներից մեկը, տեղի ունեցած միջադեպի հետ կապված, դասարանում բղավելով, ասում է եղբորս, թե ինքը այնքան կծեծի եղբորս, միչև նա «խելքը գլուխը հավաքի», իսկ թե ուժն էլ չպատի, ապա «քացիներով կտա» (մեջբերում եմ իր իսկ բառերով), ինչը կրկնում է նաև մեկ այլ ուսուցիչ` ավելացնելով. «ընենց կչռփեմ, որ կծեփվես պատին ու լապատկով էլ չեն կարանա քեզ քերեն»): Մեկ ուրիշ անգամ ասում` «տղա ջան, ես քեզ խղճում եմ», կամ «երեխաներ (դիմում է դասարանին), մինչև էդ լավ էր, չէ՞, երբ մեր դասարանում կլյաուզնիկներ չկային…»: Մեկ այլ ուսուցիչ էլ` թե «դու մեկ-մեկ զուգարանում մտածի քո ապագայի մասին…» (ներեցեք նման լեքսիկոնի համար… պարզապես տառացի մեջբերված զարհուրելի խոսքեր են): Եվ այս ամենը` հատկապես դասարանում տրամադրություններ բորբոքելու ակնբախ նպատակով: Ի դեպ, ցանկացած խոսք եղբորս կողմից նման իրավիճակներում հրամցվում է որպես մեծին հակաճառել ու անմիջապես լռեցվում, նույնիսկ հանում են դասարանից դուրս: Մենք, կատարելապես տեղյակ լինելով այս ամենին, որևէ կերպ չէինք արձագանքում` հուսալով, թե որոշ ժամանակ անց կհանդարտվի: Բայց…

----------


## VisTolog

Գալիս է հաջորդ հեռախոսազանգը, որով դասվարը տեղեկացնում է, որ ծնողական ժողով պետք է լինի և կանչում է միայն ու միայն (!) հորը (ցանկանում էին համեստ մարդու հետ գործ ունենալ): Հայրս, կարծելով, թե դա հերթական ժողով է, գնում է ժողովին, որտեղ հանկարծ իրեն բացահայտում են, որ դա արտահերթ ժողով է, կազմակերպվել է միայն ծնողների կողմից, որտեղ «Հարությունի՛ հարցը պետք է քննվի»: Ներկա էին միայն մոտ տասը կին, որոնց կորիզը կազմում էին այդ մի քանի տղաների «ակտիվ» մայրերը, և մեկ աղջիկ աշակերտի հայր: Եվ ահա, այս «ակտիվիստ» կանանցից մի քանիսը միանգամից հռետորաբար հայտնում են հորս, որ իրենք «որոշել են» (! փաստորեն, ակամայից մատնելով, որ որոշողն այդտեղ իրենք են), որ Հարությունը պետք է դպրոցից հեռանա, ինչից հետո, այդ կանանցից մեկը (ում տղան քիչ անց պետք է «աչքի ընկնի» իր աներևակայելի արտառոց արարքով) ցուցադրական կերպով բացում է դուռը, մատով ցույց տալիս դուռը և ասում հորս, որ այժմ նա «ազատ» է և կարող է գնալ: Ավելի մեծ անբարոյական վարք նման իրավիճակում դժվար է պատկերացնել երիտասարդ կնոջ կողմից: Այս դեպքերի առնչությամբ տնօրենը առանձին զրույցում ասում է հորս, որ ուշադրություն չդարձնի, «թող ինչ ուզում են անեն», «ինքն արդեն չգիտի` ինչ անի դրանց ձեռքը»:


Հայրս չափից շատ բարկանալով այս ամենի պատճառով` եղբորս այդ օրն ասում է, որ եթե մեկ անգամ էլ ինքը լսի, որ կռիվ է արել` անկախ նրանից` ճիշտ է, թե սխալ, ապա կարող է այլևս տուն չգալ: Մի քանի օր անց եղբայրս խիստ հուզված զանգում է հորը և ասում, թե չի գալու տուն, բայց չի կարող այս անգամ էլ լռել ու պատասխան չտալ: Բնականաբար բոլորս, զգալով պահի լրջությունը և թողնելով մեր բոլոր գործերը, անմիջապես շտապում ենք դպրոց: Որտեղ իմանում եմ եղբորիցս, որ այդ ակտիվ ծնողներից մեկի տղան, ում քիչ վերը հիշատակեցի, (ակնհայտորեն ծնողների կողից սովորեցված կերպով, որովհետև թեկուզև այս ամենից հետո եղբորս անկոտրում լինելն ու արժանապատվության զգացումը ճանաչած լինելով` անհնար էր նման բան խիզախեր) հայհոյել է եղբորս (ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս)… մորը (!!!), այն էլ` ողջ դասարանի ներկայությամբ: Փաստորեն, այս անգամ արդեն փորձ էր արվել վերջնականապես այնպիսի բան անել, որ եղբայրս ուղղակի որևէ գերլարումով անգամ չկարողանար զսպել իրեն, և հենց դա էլ օգտագործեին եղբորս մեղադրելու և նախորդ բոլոր դեպքերում էլ որպես նախահարձակ և մեղավոր կողմ ներկայացնելը հիմնավորելու համար: Ուզում էին ստանալ «հանցագործ», որպեսզի հետո հնարավոր լիներ «պատժել»: Վերջին մոտեցումը, ի դեպ, եղբորս նկատմամբ շարունակվում է առ այսօր` պարբերաբար կոնֆլիկտներ հրահրելով և ծնողների և ուսուցչական անձնակազմի կողմից երեխաներին սովորեցված սցենարով ընթացող խմբակային զազրելի վարք դրսևորելով: Ահա՛ ստորաբար ձևավորված հանցածին միջավայր: Եվ այսպես, երբ հասանք տեղ, հավաքվել էին ուսուցիչները տնօրենը և երեխաները, իսկ այդ տղաներից մի քանիսը փորձում էին նախապես պայմանավորված (բայց վատ) սցենարով հրամցնել, թե իբր ոչ թե իրենք են նման հայհոյանք հասցրել, այլ… ընդհակառակը. իրենք պարզապես հակադարձել են այդ հայհոյանքը: Բայց փոխտնօրենի և մեր մի քանի դիպուկ հարցերից հետո անմիջապես սկսեցին շփոթվել ու հակասել իրենք իրենց, բոլորին արդեն պարզ էր իրականությունը: Իսկ քիչ անց փոխտնօրենն, ինձ մոտենալով, հաղորդում է, որ իրենք դասարանի հետ առանձնազրույցում արդեն պարզել են, որ իրոք այդ երեխան է եղբորս հայհոյել, և որ այլևս անհանգստանալու կարիք չկա. իրենք վերահսկում են իրավիճակը: Այնուհետև «պատահաբար» հայտնվում են այդ մի երկու խիստ ակտիվ ծնողները, մեկն էլ` ամուսնու հետ (հայհոյանք տվողի հայրը), ով, նորից սկսելով արդեն իսկ ավարտված թվացող զազրելի «խաղը», վերստին շարունակում է պնդել, թե այդ եղբայրս է այդպիսի հայհոյանք հասցրել իր տղային: Ստիպված սկսվում է ժողով տնօրենի ղեկավարությամբ (թերևս իրական ղեկավարությունը այդ ծնողների ձեռքում էր) և դասարանի մասնակցությամբ: Այնուհետև այդ ծնողների նախապես մշակած սցենարով ու հրահանգներով հերթով բարձրանում են մեկ-երկու չափազանց ակտիվ և կեղծավոր համեստությամբ աչքի ընկնել ցանկացող երեխաներ, որոնք, իրենք իրենց ասածների և համեմած խոսքերի մեջ շփոթվելով, «հաստատում» են, թե այդ հայհոյանքը առաջինը հասցվել է Հարությունի կողմից: Եղբայրս, ապշած այս ամենից, նայելով նրանց, մերթընդմերթ մոտենում էր այդպիսի «ցուցմունքներ» տվողներին` ասելով, որ նայեն իր աչքերին ու ազնվորեն կրկնեն իրենց ասածը. հավատը չէր գալիս, որ նման տականքություն հնարավոր է (դեռ չէր տեսել…), բայց երեխաներից ոմանց արդեն հասցրել էին վերջնականապես խեղաթյուրել: Երեխաներից մի քանիսը եղբորս հարցի վրա կարկամում էին, գլուխները կախում, մի քանիսը, նայելով ծնողներին և տնօրենին, վարժեցված կերպով կամաց ձայնով ասում «այո», իսկ առավելաբար նախընտորում ծնողների կամ տնօրենի հարցերին պատասխանել խմբային համաձայնով (унисон), որտեղ պատասխանողի անհատականությունն ընդգծված չէ (դեռևս ազնվությունը լրիվ չէր նահանջում երբեմն). զրկել էին երեխաներին իրենց անհատականությունից, էլ ինչ ավելի մեծ բան կարելի էր երեխաներից գողանալ: Իսկ երբ եղբայրս մոտենում էր «սուտ վկայություն տվող» որևէ աշակերտի և իր ապշանքն ու զարմանքը հայտնում` խնդրելով ազնվորեն կրկնել «վկայությունը», այդ ակտիվիստ ծնողները… կորցրած արդեն բոլոր բարոյական նորմերը և ցանկանալով ստեղծել ինչ-որ վատ բան անող երեխայի Պատրանք, եղբորս ամեն մի արարքի, շարժման կամ հայացքի արձագանքում էին ռեպլիկով ու բղավոցով` ձգտելով կաշկանդեցնել երեխային` մեղքի զգացում ներարկելով, իսկ համադասարանցիներին սցենարին չենթարկվելու որևէ հնարավոր փորձ թույլ չտալով: Երբ Սիրացի հայրենադարձ-փախստական երեխաներից մի երկուսը ոտքի կանգնելով փորձեցին իրենց իսկապես տեսածն ու լսածը հաղորդել, անմիջապես հետևեց այդ ծնողների լռեցնող արձագանքը. «իրանք հիմա ի՞նչ են հասկանում, թե ինչ է կատարվում, որ բան են ուզում պատմեն…»: Իսկ վերջում հերթով մոտենում էին երեխաներին ու ասում. «ես քեզ չեմ ասե՞լ, որ իրա հետ չշփվես ու չխոսաս»: Փաստորեն, ասել էին…
Տեսածս զարհուրելի էր…
Իհարկե, անկարելի էր իրավիճակն այլևս հանդուրժել և պետք էր դուրս գալ այդ ամենը տեսնելուց հետո առաջացած ապատիայից: Ընդամենը… մեկուկես րոպե պահանջվեց, որպեսզի բոլորի աչքի առջև մի քանի դիպուկ հարցեր տալով երեխաներին` հանգիստ բացվի արհեստականորեն սարքված թնջուկը, և ճշմարտությունը ջրի երես դուրս գա: Այս ամենը, իհարկե, ամեն կերպ խոչընդոտվում էր ծնողների ու տնօրենի կողմից. բայց համբերության բաժակը լցված էր, իսկ մեջտեղում մի կողմից դեռևս նոր ձևավորվող և բարու ու չարի մասին նոր-նոր պատկերացում կազմող եղբայրս էր, իսկ մյուսում` մի ամբողջ դասարան երեխաներ, որոնք կարող էին արդեն, ուր որ է, իրենց փորձով «սովորել», որ անբարոյականությունը կարող է «հաղթանակ» տոնել: Սրա համար անկասկած պետք չէին յուրահատուկ ունակություններ (ինչպես արդեն մեկ անգամ նշեցի), ցանկացած ուսուցիչ (մեծահասակ մարդ) կարող էր դա անել հաշված րոպեների ընթացքում, միայն ցանկություն և համարձակություն լիներ: Այս բացահայտմանը հետևեց մի քանի ակնթարթ տևած լռություն` պայմանավորված այդ մի քանի ծնողների կողմից իրենց սատանայական «խաղը» տապալված տեսնելու գիտակցությամբ: Նպատակին (Հարությունին իրենց տղաների կողքին որպես «խոչընդոտ» չտեսնելը) կառչած մնալու համար մնում էր մեկ ելք` տապալել ժողովը ու ստեղծել վիճաբանություն (պատրանք), որպեսզի եղելությունը ամփոփված չհամարվի, ինչին էլ միանգամից լծվեցին մեր «բարեկիրթ» և «ազնվաբարո» ծնողները: Անմիջապես տեղներից վեր կենալով` սկսեցին բոլորով բղավել և քաոս ստեղծել, իսկ այդ վիրավորանք հասցրած տղայի հայրը նույնիսկ ցանկանում էր ինձ հետ հրահրել ֆիզիկական կոնֆլիկտ (!!!)` մոտենալով ինձ և հրել ցանկանալով, ինչն, իհարկե, չստացվեց: Այս ամենից հետո տնօրենին այլ ելք չէր մնում, քան բոլորին հեռացնելը դասասենյակից:


Դրան հետևում է այդ ծնողների կողմից տնօրենին` արդեն ծանոթ բովանդակությամբ վերջնագիր ներկայացնելը. «կա՛մ մենք, կա՛մ Հարությունը»:
Հաջորդ աշխատանքային օրը եղբորս տանելով դպրոց` քույրս դպրոցի մուտքի մոտ հանդիպում է իրենց սպասող տնօրենին, ով հրամցնում է իր կայացրած (!) որոշումը. Հարությունը պետք է տեղափոխվի այլ դասարան, ինչը, բնականաբար, կտրականապես մերժվում է: Այս «որոշումը» ներկայացվում է որպես տնօրենի իրավասությունների մեջ գտնվող տիրույթի հարց:


Այս իրավիճակում առավել քան ակնհայտ է դառնում, որ տնօրինությունն ի վիճակի չէ, ըստ էության, արդարության առջև առանց կոպտագույնս մեղանչելու, կարգավորել այս իրավիճակը և այս անգամ էլ նախընտրելով նվազագույն «գլխացավանքի» ճանապարհը` «որոշում» է կայացնում եղբորս դասարանից տեղափոխելու վերաբերյալ, ինչը, սակայն, որևէ առողջ տրամաբանությամբ խստագույնս անթույլատրելի եմ համարում թե՛ բարոյական, թե՛ մանկավարժական և թե՛ օրինականության տեսանկյունից:
Այս բոլոր իրադարձություններում բազմակի անգամներ կոպտագույնս խախտվել են թե՛ բարոյական ամենից հասարակ նորմերը, թե՛ «Կրթության մասին ՀՀ օրենքի», «Հանրակրթության մասին ՀՀ օրենքի», «Երեխաների իրավունքների մասին» միջազգային հռչակագրի և «Երեխայի իրավունքների մասին ՀՀ օրենքի» բազում սկզբունքային կետեր և հոդվածներ:


Նկարագրված իրականությունը բովանդակող նմանօրինակ մեկ այլ դիմում ներկայացվել է Երևանի քաղաքապետարանի Հանրակրթության վարչությանը:
Ձեզնից ակնկալում եմ հետևողականորեն վերահսկել Երևանի քաղաքապետարանի համապատասխան բաժանմունքի` սույն գործի վերաբերյալ տարվող քննության ողջ գործընթացը և անհապաղ միջոցներ ձեռնարկել ստեղծված հակաբարոյական, հակամանկավարժական և հանցագործ ու հանցածին մթնոլորտը կարգի բերելու ուղղությամբ:
Ձեր հետևողական միջնորդությամբ իրավիճակը շուտափույթ կերպով շտկված տեսնելու ակնկալիքով…
Շնորհակալ եմ նախապես:


Դիմող` ________________________ /Մակար Ղազարյան (Հարությունի եղբայրը) /
________________________ /Հովսեփ Ղազարյան (հայրը) /
________________________ / Մարինա Վարդանյան (մայրը) /
« » նոյեբերի, 2013թ.


Ոնց մեկնաբանողներից մեկն էր գրել՝ Ես էտ բոլորի ծնողներին հրավիրում եմ սաունա

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ով Երևանյան դպրոցներում երեխա ունի կհաստատի, որ նորմալ պրոցես ա .... մինչև վերջ անառակությունը մտցվում ա ազգի ուղն ու ծուծը: Ամեն կերպ դասարաններում խրախուսվում ա սենց կոչված էլիտան. տուպոյ, քաղքենի, ծնողների լակոտները .. փողոտ, հաբռգած, լկտի ... դպրոցներում զբաղված են մենակ փող հավաքելով, պարապելու համար աշխակերտ կպցնելով, երեխեքին այլանդակելով

----------

Kuk (30.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ով Երևանյան դպրոցներում երեխա ունի կհաստատի, որ նորմալ պրոցես ա .... մինչև վերջ անառակությունը մտցվում ա ազգի ուղն ու ծուծը: Ամեն կերպ դասարաններում խրախուսվում ա սենց կոչված էլիտան. տուպոյ, քաղքենի, ծնողների լակոտները .. փողոտ, հաբռգած, լկտի ... դպրոցներում զբաղված են մենակ փող հավաքելով, պարապելու համար աշխակերտ կպցնելով, երեխեքին այլանդակելով


Բայց էս ախպոր նամակը մի քիչ շատ կրակոտ ա դուրս եկել, նենց տպավորություն ա, որ գրողը մեջը մեռնում էր ու վերջապես հորդալու առիթ էր ստացել, մի տեսակ հակառակ տպավորություն ա թողնում:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.11.2013), Արէա (29.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց էս ախպոր նամակը մի քիչ շատ կրակոտ ա դուրս եկել, նենց տպավորություն ա, որ գրողը մեջը մեռնում էր ու վերջապես հորդալու առիթ էր ստացել, մի տեսակ հակառակ տպավորություն ա թողնում:


Էական չի .. մեր մեջ ասած իմ համար մեկա, թե ով ա էս հարցում ճիշտ, իսկ ով ա սխալ, ո էլ կարանք պարզենք, ոչ էլ պետք ա .... կարևորն էն ա, որ դպրոցներում հենց էս մթնոլորտն ա, չոտկի ..

----------

Bruno (29.11.2013), Chuk (29.11.2013), Jarre (29.11.2013), Kuk (30.11.2013), Sagittarius (29.11.2013), VisTolog (29.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (29.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (29.11.2013), Ներսես_AM (30.11.2013), Շինարար (29.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (29.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Չափահասները ինչ են, որ երեխեքը ինչ լինեն: Դաստաուներից ու տնօրեններից շատերի մարդկային հատկանիշների մասին լռում եմ...

----------

Jarre (29.11.2013), Շինարար (29.11.2013), Տրիբուն (29.11.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Երևանի Նելսոն Ստեփանյանի անվան թիվ 71 հիմնական դպրոցում արտակարգ իրավիճակ է ստեղծվել: 6բ դասարանի աշակերտները արդեն երկրորդ օրն է, հրաժարվում են դասի նստել և պահանջում են դպրոցից հեռացնել իրենց դասընկերներից մեկին, ում հետ իրենք մշտական կոնֆլիկտ ունեն:


Մի քանի հոգու անձամբ ճանաչում եմ, որ դպրոցից հանել են դասատուներին ու աշակերտներին վիրավորելու, մի խոսքով՝ վատ վարքի համար: Ու շատ կասկածում եմ, թե եթե էտ մի հոգին մեղավոր լիներ էս պատմության մեջ, չէին հանի դպրոցից: Եթե մեկի վրա չեն կարում, ուրեմն հաստատ էն մի քանի հոգու տակ մի (կամ մի քանի) *աք կա  :Pardon:  
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա թե ինչի՞ էտ երեխուն չեն տանում ուրիշ դասարան...իսկ ինչի՞ պետք ա տանեն, եթե իրանց երեխեն մեղավոր չի  :Think:  Մեծ լավություն արած կլինեն էն մի քանի լակոտներին  :Pardon:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մի պատմություն պատմեմ՝ ընկերոջս հետ պատահած։
Մանկապատեզում իր որդու խումբ բերում են նոր երեխայի, որը հենց սկզբից աչքի ա ընկնում ագրեսին վարքով, անդաստիարակությամբ ու սանձարձակությամբ։ Մի անգամ էդ ընկերոջս երեխային հրում գցում ոու կոտրում ա ձեռքը։ Պատմում են, որ մանկապարտեզում տռոուսիկն իջեցնում, ասում ա, տեսեք ստեղ ով ա տղա (*մանկապարտեզում*)։
Ընկերս պահանջում ա դրան տեղափոխել այլ խումբ։ Դաստիարակները 2 ձեռքով կողմ են այլ մանկապարտեզ տեղափոխելուն, մանկապարտեզի տնօրենը կողմ է, բայց ծնողը չի համաձայնում։ Թաղապետարանի մի աշխատից սկզբունքորեն հրաժարվում ա, պահանջելով որ, դաստիարակները ավելի լավ զբաղվեն իրանց գործով, որ տենց բաներ չլինեն։
Վերջը, ավելի բարձր ինստանցիաներ խառնելով, կարացան հասնեն իրանց ուզածին ու դրա լիրբ ընտանիքից պրծան և իրանք և մանկապարտեզը։

Ասածս ինչ ա, որ դրա ծնողներին լսեինք, լրիվ այլ պատկեր էր ստացվելու։
Եթե մարդամեկը բողոքում ա, որ իրան էդ դասարանում ծեծում են, բայց հենց առաջարկում ես փոխել (սաղ դասարանն ա առաջարկում), հրաժարվում ա, ուրեմն ինչ որ բան էն չի։

----------

Smokie (29.11.2013), Արէա (29.11.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Մի պատմություն պատմեմ՝ ընկերոջս հետ պատահած։
> Մանկապատեզում իր որդու խումբ բերում են նոր երեխայի, որը հենց սկզբից աչքի ա ընկնում ագրեսին վարքով, անդաստիարակությամբ ու սանձարձակությամբ։ Մի անգամ էդ ընկերոջս երեխային հրում գցում ոու կոտրում ա ձեռքը։ Պատմում են, որ մանկապարտեզում տռոուսիկն իջեցնում, ասում ա, տեսեք ստեղ ով ա տղա (*մանկապարտեզում*)։
> Ընկերս պահանջում ա դրան տեղափոխել այլ խումբ։ Դաստիարակները 2 ձեռքով կողմ են այլ մանկապարտեզ տեղափոխելուն, մանկապարտեզի տնօրենը կողմ է, բայց ծնողը չի համաձայնում։ Թաղապետարանի մի աշխատից սկզբունքորեն հրաժարվում ա, պահանջելով որ, դաստիարակները ավելի լավ զբաղվեն իրանց գործով, որ տենց բաներ չլինեն։
> Վերջը, ավելի բարձր ինստանցիաներ խառնելով, կարացան հասնեն իրանց ուզածին ու դրա լիրբ ընտանիքից պրծան և իրանք և մանկապարտեզը։
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա, որ դրա ծնողներին լսեինք, լրիվ այլ պատկեր էր ստացվելու։
> Եթե մարդամեկը բողոքում ա, որ իրան էդ դասարանում ծեծում են, բայց հենց առաջարկում ես փոխել (սաղ դասարանն ա առաջարկում), հրաժարվում ա, ուրեմն ինչ որ բան էն չի։


Դպրոցում դժվար չի լինի աշակերտներին համոզել, որ դասի չգան ու բողոքեն մի հոգու դեմ: Մի հատ դասի չգալու նամյոկ ու 1-12 դասարան, ոչ մեկ դասի չի գա...Պլյուս էտ տղեն նորեկ ա, սրտներին դարդ չի լինի իրան զրպարտել...կամ էլ որ նամյոկ անեն թե ցածր կնշանակենք...հազար ու մի ձև կա դպրոցում աշակերտին իրանց կողմ քաշելու  :Pardon:

----------

keyboard (30.11.2013), VisTolog (29.11.2013), Ուլուանա (12.12.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի պատմություն պատմեմ՝ ընկերոջս հետ պատահած։
> Մանկապատեզում իր որդու խումբ բերում են նոր երեխայի, որը հենց սկզբից աչքի ա ընկնում ագրեսին վարքով, անդաստիարակությամբ ու սանձարձակությամբ։ Մի անգամ էդ ընկերոջս երեխային հրում գցում ոու կոտրում ա ձեռքը։ Պատմում են, որ մանկապարտեզում տռոուսիկն իջեցնում, ասում ա, տեսեք ստեղ ով ա տղա (*մանկապարտեզում*)։
> Ընկերս պահանջում ա դրան տեղափոխել այլ խումբ։ Դաստիարակները 2 ձեռքով կողմ են այլ մանկապարտեզ տեղափոխելուն, մանկապարտեզի տնօրենը կողմ է, բայց ծնողը չի համաձայնում։ Թաղապետարանի մի աշխատից սկզբունքորեն հրաժարվում ա, պահանջելով որ, դաստիարակները ավելի լավ զբաղվեն իրանց գործով, որ տենց բաներ չլինեն։
> Վերջը, ավելի բարձր ինստանցիաներ խառնելով, կարացան հասնեն իրանց ուզածին ու դրա լիրբ ընտանիքից պրծան և իրանք և մանկապարտեզը։
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա, որ դրա ծնողներին լսեինք, լրիվ այլ պատկեր էր ստացվելու։
> Եթե մարդամեկը բողոքում ա, որ իրան էդ դասարանում ծեծում են, բայց հենց առաջարկում ես փոխել (սաղ դասարանն ա առաջարկում), հրաժարվում ա, ուրեմն ինչ որ բան էն չի։


Տռուսիկ իջեցնելու պահը խնդալու ա, էնպես ես նշել, ոնց որ եսիմինչ սարսափելի դեպք ա, խոսքը մանկապարտեզի տարիքի երեխու մասին չի՞:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մի պատմություն պատմեմ՝ ընկերոջս հետ պատահած։
> Մանկապատեզում իր որդու խումբ բերում են նոր երեխայի, որը հենց սկզբից աչքի ա ընկնում ագրեսին վարքով, անդաստիարակությամբ ու սանձարձակությամբ։ Մի անգամ էդ ընկերոջս երեխային հրում գցում ոու կոտրում ա ձեռքը։ Պատմում են, որ մանկապարտեզում տռոուսիկն իջեցնում, ասում ա, տեսեք ստեղ ով ա տղա (*մանկապարտեզում*)։
> Ընկերս պահանջում ա դրան տեղափոխել այլ խումբ։ Դաստիարակները 2 ձեռքով կողմ են այլ մանկապարտեզ տեղափոխելուն, մանկապարտեզի տնօրենը կողմ է, բայց ծնողը չի համաձայնում։ Թաղապետարանի մի աշխատից սկզբունքորեն հրաժարվում ա, պահանջելով որ, դաստիարակները ավելի լավ զբաղվեն իրանց գործով, որ տենց բաներ չլինեն։
> Վերջը, ավելի բարձր ինստանցիաներ խառնելով, կարացան հասնեն իրանց ուզածին ու դրա լիրբ ընտանիքից պրծան և իրանք և մանկապարտեզը։
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա, որ դրա ծնողներին լսեինք, լրիվ այլ պատկեր էր ստացվելու։
> Եթե մարդամեկը բողոքում ա, որ իրան էդ դասարանում ծեծում են, բայց հենց առաջարկում ես փոխել (սաղ դասարանն ա առաջարկում), հրաժարվում ա, ուրեմն ինչ որ բան էն չի։


իսկ մանկապարտեզը փոխելով խնդիրը լուծվե՞ց. կարող ա էտ երեխուն Լուսնի մանկապարզետ տեղափոխեցի՞ն: Ուղղակի մի մանկապարտեզը խնդիրը իրա վրայից քցեց այլ մանկապարտեզի վրա: Ինքը ընդամենը երեխա ա:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Տռուսիկ իջեցնելու պահը խնդալու ա, էնպես ես նշել, ոնց որ եսիմինչ սարսափելի դեպք ա, խոսքը մանկապարտեզի տարիքի երեխու մասին չի՞:


ես էլ չէի հավատում, որ 5-6 տարեկան երեխեն կարա նենց իրան պահի, որ ասես սրան արժի մի 10 տարի նստցնել...մինչև աչքովս չտեսա

----------

keyboard (30.11.2013), VisTolog (29.11.2013), Աթեիստ (29.11.2013), Արէա (29.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> ես էլ չէի հավատում, որ 5-6 տարեկան երեխեն կարա նենց իրան պահի, որ ասես սրան արժի մի 10 տարի նստցնել...մինչև աչքովս չտեսա


Լավ հա, հո չասիր, տնաշեն: Գնդակահարենք ու պրծնենք բեր միանգամից, նստացնելը դրանց քիչ ա:

----------


## Sagittarius

Ժող. Տրիբունը ճիշտ ա ասում էս ու նման բոլոր դեպքերում հարցը էն չի, թե Վալոդիկներ ճիշտ, թե Արմանչիկը: Խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ մենք՝ չափահասներս, ենք անկազմակերպ, մենք՝ որպես հասարակություն, չենք կարողանում հասարակության մեջ ներդաշնակ ապրող սերունդ մեծացնել, որովհետև մենք ինքնրես  (անհատապես չեմ խոսում, այլ հավաքական) այդպիսին չենք:

----------

Տրիբուն (29.11.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Լավ հա, հո չասիր, տնաշեն: Գնդակահարենք ու պրծնենք բեր միանգամից, նստացնելը դրանց քիչ ա:


Ծնողներին արժեր գնդակահարել...մի անգամ տենալ ա պետք ուղղակի, պատմելով էտ երեխու մասին ճիշտ պատկերացում չես կազմի  :Pardon:

----------

VisTolog (29.11.2013), Աթեիստ (29.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ծնողներին արժեր գնդակահարել...մի անգամ տենալ ա պետք ուղղակի, պատմելով էտ երեխու մասին ճիշտ պատկերացում չես կազմի


Մի հատ պատմի էլի, Վահե ջան, ահավոր հետաքրքրեց, թե ինչ ա արել՝ մանկապարտեզում պուպուլիկը ամբողջ խմբի ներկայությամբ էլի բացե՞լ ա, բռունցնքներով կռի՞վ ա արել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մի քիչ էլ «ղժժամ» բուն նամակի վրա։

Էս մի արտահայտությունն էլ ինձ բացում ա՝  «_իրենց միջավայրում տարածված զազրելի բառապաշարով` լինեն լիդերներ_»։ Կներեք էս *զազրելի* արտահայտությունը ևս մեկ անգամ կրկնեելու համար  :LOL: 

_«ասում են, որ նա պետք է մտնի… կողքում գտնվող աղջիկների համար նախատեսված հանդերձարան (!!!): Դժվար է նույնիսկ երևակայել, թե ինչ աստիճանի հղփացած պետք է լինեն այդ տարիքի երեխաները նման բան ասելու համար, իսկ թե ինչ աստիճանի վիրավորական է նման արտահայտությունը տղա երեխայի համար, քննարկման առարկա նույնիսկ չեմ համարում:_»
Դժվար է պատկերացնել, թե ինչ աստիճանի դալբավեբ պետք է լինի հեղինակը, նման բան գրելու համար։

«_Հայրս չափից շատ բարկանալով այս ամենի պատճառով` եղբորս այդ օրն ասում է, որ եթե մեկ անգամ էլ ինքը լսի, որ կռիվ է արել` անկախ նրանից` ճիշտ է, թե սխալ, ապա կարող է այլևս տուն չգալ: Մի քանի օր անց եղբայրս խիստ հուզված զանգում է հորը և ասում, թե չի գալու տուն, բայց չի կարող այս անգամ էլ լռել ու պատասխան չտալ: Բնականաբար բոլորս, զգալով պահի լրջությունը և թողնելով մեր բոլոր գործերը, անմիջապես շտապում ենք դպրոց: Որտեղ իմանում եմ եղբորիցս, որ այդ ակտիվ ծնողներից մեկի տղան, ում քիչ վերը հիշատակեցի, (ակնհայտորեն ծնողների կողից սովորեցված կերպով, որովհետև թեկուզև այս ամենից հետո եղբորս անկոտրում լինելն ու արժանապատվության զգացումը ճանաչած լինելով` անհնար էր նման բան խիզախեր) հայհոյել է եղբորս (ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս)… մորը (!!!), այն էլ` ողջ դասարանի ներկայությամբ:_»

Հիմա փորձենք պատկերացնել ։)
Դասարանում կռիվ են անում, տղերքից մեկը «զոհին» մայր ա քրֆում *ամբողջ դասարանի ներկայությամբ*, «զոհը» ասում ա. «մի րոպե», զանգում ա տուն, զգուշացնում, որ իրան էլ տանը չսպասեն (!!!) {ասեցի ես էլ էս նշաններից մի քիչ օգտագործեմ}, նոր ֆռռում, ասում ա. «էդ ո՞ւմ ասիր, արա՛»։ Խփոցու շարունակությունը պատմությանն անհայտ է։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> իսկ մանկապարտեզը փոխելով խնդիրը լուծվե՞ց. կարող ա էտ երեխուն Լուսնի մանկապարզետ տեղափոխեցի՞ն: Ուղղակի մի մանկապարտեզը խնդիրը իրա վրայից քցեց այլ մանկապարտեզի վրա: Ինքը ընդամենը երեխա ա:


Ինքը դաստիարակությունից զրկված homo ա, sapiens-ից հեռու, տենց դեպքերոի համար հատուկ հաստատություններ կան, իմ իմանալով։

----------


## Վահե-91

> Մի հատ պատմի էլի, Վահե ջան, ահավոր հետաքրքրեց, թե ինչ ա արել՝ մանկապարտեզում պուպուլիկը ամբողջ խմբի ներկայությամբ էլի բացե՞լ ա, բռունցնքներով կռի՞վ ա արել:


Մարշրուտնու մեջ եմ տեսել, բառ առ բառ չեմ հիշի.
-Ազիզ ջան արի նստի:
-Չէ
-Վայ արի, նայի ինչքան տեղ կա
-*իկտիր եղի
Մերն  ա ասում.
-Արա խելոք քեզ պահի
-Դու վաբշե սուս, արա՛
Մի հատ ուրիշ տատի.
-Էտ ի՞նչ ձև ես խոսում մամայի հետ
-Ախչի հեսա կտամ բերնիդ
Ու տենց մի քսան րոպե մինչև իջան...
Բայց կարևորը իրան տենալն էլ, մենակ բառերով լրիվ մթնոլորտը չես փոխանցի 




> Մի քիչ էլ «ղժժամ» բուն նամակի վրա։
> 
> Էս մի արտահայտությունն էլ ինձ բացում ա՝  «_իրենց միջավայրում տարածված զազրելի բառապաշարով` լինեն լիդերներ_»։ Կներեք էս *զազրելի* արտահայտությունը ևս մեկ անգամ կրկնեելու համար


երևի ուզեցել ա ասի «յախշի», բայց դուխ չի արել  :LOL:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մի հատ պատմի էլի, Վահե ջան, ահավոր հետաքրքրեց, թե ինչ ա արել՝ մանկապարտեզում պուպուլիկը ամբողջ խմբի ներկայությամբ էլի բացե՞լ ա, բռունցնքներով կռի՞վ ա արել:


Տիրան ջան, ձեռքը կոտրելու փաստը չհետաքրքրե՞ց, թե՞ կարդալուց անուշադիր էիր։
Եթե սաղ օրը երեխաներին հրել գցելով զբաղվի, մի օր ձեռքը պտի կոտրի, մյուս օրը գանգը։ 
Բայց լաչառ «ծնողները» ոչ դաստիարակում են, ոչ էլ տեղափոխում ավելի մասնագիտական հաստատություն։


Թեմայի մեջ մի պատմություն դնեմ՝ օտար լեզվով։




> Ехала в метро. Сзади сидела какая-то мамаша с 5-6 летним ребенком. И вот этот "малыш" постоянно меня тыкал ногой в грязных ботинках по белым брюкам (специально) на что я обратилась к его мамаше с просьбой его унять. Она мне сказала, что ОНИ воспитывают ребенка по системе "Эйзера", это когда ребенку все разрешают.. тут сзади подошел парень, Вынул изо рта жвачку, налепил прямо на лоб мамаше и сказал: "Меня тоже по этой системе воспитывали...", - подмигнул мне и вышел на следующей остановке.

----------

keyboard (30.11.2013), VisTolog (29.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (29.11.2013), Ներսես_AM (30.11.2013), Ուլուանա (12.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (29.11.2013), Վահե-91 (29.11.2013), Տրիբուն (29.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ինքը դաստիարակությունից զրկված homo ա, sapiens-ից հեռու, տենց դեպքերոի համար հատուկ հաստատություններ կան, իմ իմանալով։


*Մարդու* դաստիարակության համար հասարակությունը ավելի մեծ պատասխանատվություն ա կրում, քան ծնողը: Եթե էտ գործի համար ստեղծված կառույցները դա չեն կարողանում անել ու իրանց վրից քցում են պատասխանատվությունը, ուրեմն թող սաղ հասարակությունը իրար ձեռ բռնած ֆորմատ լինի:

----------

Շինարար (29.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ապերներ, դպրոց-մանկապարտեզներում տիրող վիճակը մեր երկրի ընդհանուր վիճակի արտացոլանքն ա - աննպատակ, անապագա ու քաղքենի ու փիս սամադավոլնի: Ես էս ասում եմ, որպես երկու դպրոցական տարիքի երեխու հայր: Որ շատ հեռու չգնանք, նայեք թե ովքեր են մեր կրթության նախարարները, փոխնախարարները, քաղաքապետարանի կրթության բաժնի պետն ու աշխատակիցները, ու սաղ պարզ կլինի: Սրան գումարեք ընտրական հանձնաժողովների նախագահ ՀՀԿ-ական դպրոցների տնօրեններին, ու պատկերը կամբողջանա: Ես բացարձակ չեմ քաղաքակականացնում  :LOL:   հիմա մոդա չի, ասում եմ էն ինչ կա:

----------

Արէա (29.11.2013), Ուլուանա (12.12.2013), Վահե-91 (29.11.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> *Մարդու* դաստիարակության համար հասարակությունը ավելի մեծ պատասխանատվություն ա կրում, քան ծնողը: Եթե էտ գործի համար ստեղծված կառույցները դա չեն կարողանում անել ու իրանց վրից քցում են պատասխանատվությունը, ուրեմն թող սաղ հասարակությունը իրար ձեռ բռնած ֆորմատ լինի:


Ես իմ երեխայի դաստիարակությունը համարում եմ իմ պարտականությունը ու իմ վրից չեմ գցի հարևան ալկաշ Վալոդի վրա։

----------

keyboard (30.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Ամեն ԲՏ կարա երեխա ունենա, բայց էտ երեխուն ուղարկելով հասրակություն (մանկապարտեզ, դպրոց, փողոց, հետո համալսարան, աշխատանքի)՝ հասարակությանը հնարավորություն է ընձեռվում էտ մարդու ձևավորման գործում ավելի մեծ դեր ունենալ, քան իրա ծնողները: Եթե հասարակությունը հրաժարվում է էտ պատասխանատվությունից, էտ «մարդիկ» մեծանում են ու դառնում էտ հասարակության համար ավելի մեծ խնդիր:

----------

Անվերնագիր (29.11.2013), Շինարար (29.11.2013), Վահե-91 (29.11.2013), Տրիբուն (29.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Տիրան ջան, ձեռքը կոտրելու փաստը չհետաքրքրե՞ց, թե՞ կարդալուց անուշադիր էիր։
> Եթե սաղ օրը երեխաներին հրել գցելով զբաղվի, մի օր ձեռքը պտի կոտրի, մյուս օրը գանգը։ 
> Բայց լաչառ «ծնողները» ոչ դաստիարակում են, ոչ էլ տեղափոխում ավելի մասնագիտական հաստատություն։
> 
> 
> Թեմայի մեջ մի պատմություն դնեմ՝ օտար լեզվով։


Աթեիստ ջան, տռուսիկի մասը հատկապես ծիծաղալու էր, դրա համար առանձնացրի, ինձ թվում ա նախ պետք ա էն դաստիարակին հեռացնել, ում ժամին էդ տեղի ա ունեցել, դրանից հետո արդեն մանկապարտեզները խելքի կգան, կիմանան ինչը ոնց ա: Ախր,, վեց տարեկան էրեխուն հրեշ եք հանում, էդ էն տարիքն ա, երբ պետք ա երեխայով զբաղվել, ոչ թե թքել վրեն, ասել անհուսալի ա ու վսյո: Ինձ համար դա անընդունելի ա:

----------

Sagittarius (29.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես իմ երեխայի դաստիարակությունը համարում եմ իմ պարտականությունը ու իմ վրից չեմ գցի հարևան ալկաշ Վալոդի վրա։


Ամեն մեկն իրա պատասխանատվության բաժինն ունի: Դու քո փայ գործը ողջ պատասխանավությամբ արա, բայց հասարակությանն էլ մի ազատի իրա փայ պատասխանատվությունից:

----------

Sambitbaba (01.12.2013), Ուլուանա (12.12.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ես իմ երեխայի դաստիարակությունը համարում եմ իմ պարտականությունը ու իմ վրից չեմ գցի հարևան ալկաշ Վալոդի վրա։


Դու ուզես-չուզես, քո երեխան հասարակությունից սովորելու ա՝ և՛ լավ, և՛ վատ առումով:

----------


## Շինարար

> Մարշրուտնու մեջ եմ տեսել, բառ առ բառ չեմ հիշի.
> -Ազիզ ջան արի նստի:
> -Չէ
> -Վայ արի, նայի ինչքան տեղ կա
> -*իկտիր եղի
> Մերն  ա ասում.
> -Արա խելոք քեզ պահի
> -Դու վաբշե սուս, արա՛
> Մի հատ ուրիշ տատի.
> ...


Դե ուղղակի բաց թողած երեխա ա, նորմալ մի շաբաթ զբաղվես, խելքի կբերես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե ուղղակի բաց թողած երեխա ա, նորմալ մի շաբաթ զբաղվես, խելքի կբերես:


Տենց երեխա չկա, որ չկարանաս խելքի բերես, լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Բայց մենք սաղով ընկել ենք փակ շրջանի մեջ - որոշ «ընտրյալ» ընտանիքներ հասարակությանը թելադրում են իրանց խաղի կանոնները, հասարակությունը հլու-հնազադ ոչխարի հոտի պես կոլեկտիվ ընդունում ա էտ կանոնները, հետո էտ հասարակությունը էտ կանոնները թելադրում ա առանձին ընտանիքներին, իսկ էտ ընտանիքներն էլ իրանց երեխեքին: Ու մենք ինքներս սկսում ենք նպաստել նրան, որ ունենանք այլանդակված հասարակություն: 

Հասարակ օրինակ, իմ տղեն ֆիզիկապես պատրաստված ու շատ սպորտային տղայա: Հույս ունեմ, որ նորմալ դաստիարակություն եմ տվել: Բայց գիտեմ, որ գնում ա դպրոց, որտեղ լիքը հաբռգած բոսյակի լակոտ կա, ու դպրոցն ու հասարակությունը ինձանից հեռու իմ երեխուն չեն պաշտպանի: Մի բան էլ կարող ա կոլեկտիվ նստեն գլխին: Հաշվի առնելով մեր հասարակության ներկա վիճակը, իմ տղեն սովորել ա պարզ բանաձևը. «դու ոչ մեկին բան մի ասա, բայց որ խաթրիդ կպնող լինի, ձեռիդ տակ եղած ամենածանր բանով տուր գլխին, պապան տեր ա»: Այ հենց էտ ձև, ու ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս: Կասեք այլանդակությու՞ն ա: Համաձայն եմ: Դե հիմա ասեք, որն ա այլընտրանքը:

----------

Freeman (30.11.2013), keyboard (30.11.2013), Kuk (30.11.2013), Sagittarius (29.11.2013), Smokie (30.11.2013), Շինարար (29.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (29.11.2013), Վահե-91 (29.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Տենց երեխա չկա, որ չկարանաս խելքի բերես, լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Բայց մենք սաղով ընկել ենք փակ շրջանի մեջ - որոշ «ընտրյալ» ընտանիքներ հասարակությանը թելադրում են իրանց խաղի կանոնները, հասարակությունը հլու-հնազադ ոչխարի հոտի պես կոլեկտիվ ընդունում ա էտ կանոնները, հետո էտ հասարակությունը էտ կանոնները թելադրում ա առանձին ընտանիքներին, իսկ էտ ընտանիքներն էլ իրանց երեխեքին: Ու մենք ինքներս սկսում ենք նպաստել նրան, որ ունենանք այլանդակված հասարակություն: 
> 
> Հասարակ օրինակ, իմ տղեն ֆիզիկապես պատրաստված ու շատ սպորտային տղայա: Հույս ունեմ, որ նորմալ դաստիարակություն եմ տվել: Բայց գիտեմ, որ գնում ա դպրոց, որտեղ լիքը հաբռգած բոսայի լակոտ կա, ու դպրոցն ու հասարակությունը ինձանից հեռու իմ երեխուն չեն պաշտպանի: Մի բան էլ կարող ա կոլեկտիվ նստեն գլխին: Հաշվի առնելով մեր հասարակության ներկա վիճակը, իմ տղեն սովորել ա պարզ բանաձևը. «դու ոչ մեկին բան մի ասա, բայց որ խաթրիդ կպնող լինի, ձեռիդ տակ եղած ամենածանր բանով տուր գլխին, պապան տեր ա»: Այ հենց էտ ձև, ու ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս: Կասեք այլանդակությու՞ն ա: Համաձայն եմ: Դե հիմա ասեք, որն ա այլընտրանքը:


Ես քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ լրիվ:

----------


## Շինարար

Աթեիստ ջան, քեզ հետ էլ եմ համաձայն ի դեպ, որ ախպոր նամակը իրոք մի քիչ շատ ա ծայրահեղ, էնպես ոնց որ էդ էրեխու մասին քո նկարագրությունը: Թիրախը էրեխեքը չպիտի լինեն, այլ միջավայրը, որում էրեխեքը տենց են դառնում: «Շկիդ« հանրապետությունը հիշեցի, երեխեքին էնքան հեշտ ա փոխել, հրաշք էրեխեքից ոնց երդվյալ կոմունիստներ ստացան  :Jpit:  Ուղղակի էնտեղ երեխեքի դաստիարակությամբ մի միջավայր էր զբաղվում, էստեղ դպրոցն ինչ էլ անի, դասից հետո էրեխեքը տուն են գնում, գուցե ուրիշ խրատներ լսում: Բայց ամեն դեպքում դպրոցը պետք ա իր բարձրության վրա մնա, իր սկզբունքներն ունենա, բայց մեր երկրում էն ո՞ր կառույցն ա իր բարձրության վրա մնում որ:

----------

Sagittarius (29.11.2013), Smokie (30.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (29.11.2013), Ուլուանա (12.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (29.11.2013), Տրիբուն (29.11.2013)

----------


## Dayana

> Մարշրուտնու մեջ եմ տեսել, բառ առ բառ չեմ հիշի.
> -Ազիզ ջան արի նստի:
> -Չէ
> -Վայ արի, նայի ինչքան տեղ կա
> -*իկտիր եղի
> Մերն  ա ասում.
> -Արա խելոք քեզ պահի
> -Դու վաբշե սուս, արա՛
> Մի հատ ուրիշ տատի.
> ...


Եթե երեխան 5-6  տարեկան ա ու էսպես ա խոսում, պետք ա իրա ծնողներին վառել  :Viannen 09:  Թե չէ երեխին առանձնացնելով ոչնչի էլ չես հասնի։

Իսկ էդ դպրոցական երեկու պատմությունն ուղղակի աբսուրդ ա։ Հնարավոր չի, որ մի հոգի ՝ 6-րդ դասարանցի, կարողանա մի ամբողջ դասարանի «տեռորի» ենթարկի։ Բոլորդ էլ լավ գիտեք, թե ոնց են մեր դպրոցներում խմբավորումներ կազմակերպում ու հատ-հատ ճնշում լավ սովորող կամ սոցիալապես անապահով ընտանիքի երեխեքին՝ հատկապես տղա։ Հիմա հանկարծ պարզվել ա, որ մի եքա դպրոցում մի 6-րդ դասարանցի եսիմ ինչեր  ա անում, ու ոչ մեկ դեմը չի կարողանում առնել։ Ու ի՞նչ ա նշանակում դասարանը փոխել O_o, որ նոր դասարան գնա պիտի խելոքանա՞։ Պարզ ա չէ՞, որ հենց էդ դասարանն ունի խնդիր, թե չէ անկառավարելի աշակերտին մի դասարանից մյուսը տեղափոխելով հարցը չի լուծվի, պետք ա դպրոցից հեռացնել կամ ոստիկանություն դիմել, կամ էլ նոր, մոդայիկ, դպրոցական սոց․ աշխատակիցների օգնությանը դիմել։

----------

Աթեիստ (29.11.2013), Վահե-91 (29.11.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

1. Հասարակության ազդեցությունը երեխայի վրա տարբեր կերպ կարելի ա անվանել, բայց ոչ դաստիարակել. նորմերի պարտադրում, ինչ որ վերացական արգելքների թելադրում։ Իսկ դաստիարակությունը մի քիչ ավելի բարձր հասկացություն ա, դրանով զբաղվում են սկզբում ծնողները, հետո համապատասխան հիմնարկները՝ մանկապարտեզ, որոշ չափով դպրոց։
2. Չգիտես խի, վստահ եմ, որ էն մարդիկ, ովքեր պնդում են, որ էդ մանկապարտեզի երեխային 1 շաբաթում կարելի ա դաստիարակել, երեխա չունեն։
Մի պահ պատկերացրեք, թե ինչ կարող է անել մանկապարտեզի դաստիարակչուհին, երբ երեխաներից մեկը սաղ օրը մյուսներին խփում ու հրում, գցում ա։ Եթե երեխան լրբի ծնունդ ա (բերած օրինակի պես), հենց մի հատ դաստիարակչական ապտակ հասցրեց, հաջորդ օրը վրեն կռիվ են գալիս, ու ասում, որ սկի իրա ծնողները իրանց թույլ չեն տալիս իրանց երեխուն խփել, դու ի՞նչ իրավունք ունես։
Գալիս են դաստիարակչուհուն անպատվում, հետո էլ տանը երեխայի ներկայությամբ քննարկում իրանց արածը, էլի անպատվելով դաստիարակչուհուն։ Արդեն պարզ ա, որ երեխան հաջորդ օրը նույն է անելու, նագլիավարի նայելով դաստիարակչուհու դեմքին։ Երեխային դուրս շպրտելու լիազորություն էլ չունեն, ու դա նման «ծնողներին» արխայինացնում ա։
3.Դպրոցի դեպքում, մեկդ մի տրամաբանական բացատրություն կտա՞ք, թե «զոհը» խի չի համաձայնվում դասարանը փոխել, տնօրենի էդ որոշումն էլ հերիք չի մերժում են, համ էլ պնդում են, որ դա ապօրինի ա։ Պռինցիպի ընկնելը հեռույա տրամաբանակ փաստրակ կոչվելուց։

----------

Արէա (29.11.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> 3.Դպրոցի դեպքում, մեկդ մի տրամաբանական բացատրություն կտա՞ք, թե «զոհը» խի չի համաձայնվում դասարանը փոխել, տնօրենի էդ որոշումն էլ հերիք չի մերժում են, համ էլ պնդում են, որ դա ապօրինի ա։ Պռինցիպի ընկնելը հեռույա տրամաբանակ փաստրակ կոչվելուց։


Որ հարևանդ ամեն գիշեր դռելով գործ անի, տունդ կծախես ուրիշ տեղ կառնե՞ս  :Dntknw:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Որ հարևանդ ամեն գիշեր դռելով գործ անի, տունդ կծախես ուրիշ տեղ կառնե՞ս


1. համեմատությունը տեղին չի, որովհետև 
ա) դպրոցում դու ընդամենը աշակերտ ես, ու ենթարկվում ես *իրանց* կարգուկանոնին, տնօրենը իմ իմանալով իրավասու ա դասարան փոխել
բ) Դպրոցում տեղափոխությունը լինում ա մի քանի մետր, նույն դպրոցի շենքում, չսիրած դասարանից անփորձ դասարան։

2. Նույնիսկ եթե համարեմ, որ համեմատությունդ տեղին ա, եթե հարևանս ամեն ինչ անում ա օրենքի սահմաններում ու ես չեմ կարող նրան օրենքով լռեցնել, այո պետք է մտածեմ նենց, անել էդ ձենը չառնեմ կամ տունս փոխեմ։

----------


## Վահե-91

> 1. համեմատությունը տեղին չի, որովհետև 
> ա) դպրոցում դու ընդամենը աշակերտ ես, ու ենթարկվում ես *իրանց* կարգուկանոնին, տնօրենը իմ իմանալով իրավասու ա դասարան փոխել
> բ) Դպրոցում տեղափոխությունը լինում ա մի քանի մետր, նույն դպրոցի շենքում, չսիրած դասարանից անփորձ դասարան։
> 
> 2. Նույնիսկ եթե համարեմ, որ համեմատությունդ տեղին ա, եթե հարևանս ամեն ինչ անում ա օրենքի սահմաններում ու ես չեմ կարող նրան օրենքով լռեցնել, այո պետք է մտածեմ նենց, անել էդ ձենը չառնեմ կամ տունս փոխեմ։


Իսկ ի՞նչ երաշխիք կա, որ դասարան փոխելուց հետո կոնֆլիկտներ չեն լինի։
Հ.գ.
ժամը 22-ից հետո օրենքով կարաս լռեցնես։

----------


## keyboard

Անձնական "փորձից" ասեմ, մի քանի դպրոց եմ փոխել, ամեն դպրոցում մի դրվածք էր, բայց սենց անասունություններ չկար:
Բնականաբար միլպետի ու հարուստ ծնողների երեխեքը տարբերվում էին, իրանց արածները միշտ քողարկվում էին, բայց վայն էնա դու սայթաքեիր ու ազգովի կթռնեին դեմքիդ:
Մեր ժամանակով էդ կարգի ռազբոռկեք չկային, բայց դասարաններում խումբ-խումբ բաժանվածություն կար ու դու էդ ոչ մի խմբում տեղ չունեիր, որտև էդ խումբ մտնելու պայմանը "դոմփվելն" էր կամ քոռանալը, բայց էդ խմբերից ոչմեկում` քոռ մեկը չկար: Ասածս ինչ ա, ծնողը տնից ոնց բրախում ա, էդ նույնն էլ դպրոցում արըտացոլվում ա, ինչ հասարակություն այ ժողովուրդ, կարողա էդ ամեն երեխեն հասարակության կտորը չի, եթե 3 ընտանիք տենց անասուն ա աճացնում, 4-րդի երեխեն որ ընկնի էդ գոմը ինքն էլ կդառնա անասուն, բայց եթե իրա ծնողների ազդեցությունը ճիշտ լինի անասուն չի դառնա, այլ անասուններին չոբան կդառանա առնվազն:
Ես իմ երեխուն ասել եմ, հիմա էլ ասում եմ, ով ոտդ կտրորի վրով անցի, տուր սատկացրու, ինչ կա ձեռդ տուր գլխին ու տենց էլ շարունակելու եմ, քանզի մեր ժողովւորդը ոչինչ չի անում փոխադարձ հարգանք ու միմիանց նկտմամբ գոնե մի քիչ սեր սերմանելու իրանց սերդնի մեջ, ես էլ չեմ ուզում, որ իմ երեխեն նեղվի շրջապատում:
Էս ամեն ինչը կարդալուց հետո մարդ փոշմանում էլ ա թե երեխա ա ունեցել:

Ես մնում եմ իմ մտքին, հայ ժողովրդին ամեն 60-80 տարին մեկ եղեռն ա պետք, քոքահան անեն, թողեն մի քանի էկզեմպլյառ, որ սրանք իրար սիրելով, հարգելով, մեկը մեկին գնահատելով ու մեկը մեկի վրա դողալով ապրեն:

----------

Վահե-91 (30.11.2013)

----------


## Kuk

Էս էրեխու խոսացած մի քանի բառից արդեն պարզ ա, որ ինքը մյուսներից մի քանի գլուխ բարձր ա:

----------

Chuk (30.11.2013), ivy (30.11.2013), keyboard (30.11.2013), Lílium (30.11.2013), Mephistopheles (01.12.2013), Norton (01.12.2013), Sagittarius (02.12.2013), Sambitbaba (01.12.2013), Smokie (01.12.2013), VisTolog (30.11.2013), Աթեիստ (30.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (30.11.2013), Արամ (30.11.2013), Արէա (30.11.2013), Ներսես_AM (30.11.2013), Ուլուանա (12.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (30.11.2013), Տրիբուն (01.12.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իսկ ի՞նչ երաշխիք կա, որ դասարան փոխելուց հետո կոնֆլիկտներ չեն լինի։
> Հ.գ.
> ժամը 22-ից հետո օրենքով կարաս լռեցնես։


Վահե ջան, մի հատ էլ կարդա գրածս, մասնավորապես «ամեն ինչ անում ա օրենքի սահմաններում», իսկ օրենքով ինքը ժամը 22-ից հետո ոչ թե պետք ա լռի, այլ աղմուկը չպետք ա գերազանցի որոշակի սահմանը, իսկ թե էդ սահմանը ում վրա ոնց ա ազդում լրիվ այլ հարց ա։ Մարդ կա ահավոր ներվայնանում ա հարևանի աղջկա ջութակ նվագելուց, բայց դա տեղավորվում ա օրենքով սահմանված աղմուկի մեջ։ Ի՞նչ կառաջարկես անի։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էս էրեխու խոսացած մի քանի բառից արդեն պարզ ա, որ ինքը մյուսներից մի քանի գլուխ բարձր ա:


Համոզվեցի։

----------


## Արամ

Հպարտանում եմ, որ մենք սենց էրեխեք ունենք:

----------

Kuk (01.12.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> Հպարտանում եմ, որ մենք սենց էրեխեք ունենք:


Հաստատ հպարտանալու առիթ ա: Ես որ 7-10-րդ դասարան էի, մեր դպրոցների (երկու դպրոց եմ սովորել, հատկապես էդ տարիքում  :LOL: ) փոքր դասարաններից նկատում էի սենց էրեխեքի, որ լավն էին, բայց իրանց խանգարում էին դասարանի լակոտները, ու իրանց մազը չէր ծռվում: Մինչև հիմա էդ երեխեքից շատերը ինձ դուրսը տեսնում գալիս բարևում են, արդեն մեծ տղեք են, կայացած, քեֆս բերում են, ոչ մեկի հարցում չեմ սխալվել: Իսկ այ էն լակոտները, ովքեր նեղացնոմ էին կամ ուզում էին նեղացրած լինեին, ոչ մի տեղ չեն երևում, գնացել կորել են երևի ամեն մեկն իրա ճամփով: Կորելու ճամփեքն ամեն մեկի մոտ մի ձև ա լինում, շատ փող ունեցողները դեղ ու կազինո, քիչ փող ունեցողները բերդ ու լավագույ դեպքում խոպան՝ պատ գաջելու:

----------

Jarre (01.12.2013), Lílium (01.12.2013), My World My Space (03.12.2013), VisTolog (01.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (01.12.2013), Արամ (01.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (08.12.2013), Տրիբուն (01.12.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Հաստատ հպարտանալու առիթ ա: Ես որ 7-10-րդ դասարան էի, մեր դպրոցների (երկու դպրոց եմ սովորել, հատկապես էդ տարիքում ) փոքր դասարաններից նկատում էի սենց էրեխեքի, որ լավն էին, բայց իրանց խանգարում էին դասարանի լակոտները, ու իրանց մազը չէր ծռվում: Մինչև հիմա էդ երեխեքից շատերը ինձ դուրսը տեսնում գալիս բարևում են, արդեն մեծ տղեք են, կայացած, քեֆս բերում են, ոչ մեկի հարցում չեմ սխալվել: Իսկ այ էն լակոտները, ովքեր նեղացնոմ էին կամ ուզում էին նեղացրած լինեին, ոչ մի տեղ չեն երևում, գնացել կորել են երևի ամեն մեկն իրա ճամփով: Կորելու ճամփեքն ամեն մեկի մոտ մի ձև ա լինում, շատ փող ունեցողները դեղ ու կազինո, քիչ փող ունեցողները բերդ ու լավագույ դեպքում խոպան՝ պատ գաջելու:


էդ երեխեքին պրոստո կոտրում են, միշտ չի որ իրանց պադեռշկա անող ա լինում: 
Ոնց որ սրանք են ուզում արած լինեն, չնայած էդ երեխու խոսալուն, որ նայում ես հեչ տանձին էլ չի: 
Բայց էդ շատ վատ ա, ինձ թվում էր, որ էդ լակոտական բաները դպրոցներից վերացել ա, փաստորեն, ոնց էն ժամանակ էր, նույն էլ հիմայա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էդ երեխեքին պրոստո կոտրում են, միշտ չի որ իրանց պադեռշկա անող ա լինում: 
> Ոնց որ սրանք են ուզում արած լինեն, չնայած էդ երեխու խոսալուն, որ նայում ես հեչ տանձին էլ չի: 
> Բայց էդ շատ վատ ա, ինձ թվում էր, որ էդ լակոտական բաները դպրոցներից վերացել ա, փաստորեն, ոնց էն ժամանակ էր, նույն էլ հիմայա:


Էտ լակոտական բաները հիմա ավելի են սրվել, քաի որ լակոտությունը խրախուսվում ա դասատու-տնօրենների կողմից: Փակ համակարգ ա, ոնց որ Հայաստանի ցանկացած ոլորտում: Լակոտները ու իրանց ծնողները նրանք են, ովքեր դպրոցի համար փողի աղբյուր են: Իրանք են սաղ դվիժենիները կազմակերպում: Դպրոցին էս լրիվ ձեռ ա տալիս, դրա համար էլ խրախուսվում են լակոտներն ու դրանց ծնողները: Համակարգից շեղված ցանկացած երեխա՝ իրա ծնողով, մարգինալացվում ա:

----------

keyboard (08.12.2013), Kita (04.12.2013), Kuk (01.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (01.12.2013), Արամ (01.12.2013), Արէա (01.12.2013), Ուլուանա (12.12.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

:Huh: 
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-10...=2547-1_3-0-20

----------

keyboard (08.12.2013), VisTolog (07.12.2013), Արամ (09.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (07.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (08.12.2013)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Ռուսաստանի բանկը հաստատել է ռուբլու սիմվոլը: Այսուհետ հայոց այբուբենի *Ք* տառը, ռուսիո պետականության արժեթղթի պաշտոնական պատկերն է (չնայած ռուսներն արդեն դեզինֆորմացնում են այն կիրիլիկ այբուբենին վերագրելով): Իմ կողմից առաջարկում եմ պատկան մարմիններին քննարկել *Ք* տառը մեր այբուբենի առաջին տառը դարձնելու հնարավորությունը: Դրանով, ապագայում, Հայաստանին ՄՄ-ում առաջատար ու կարևոր դիրք զբաղեցնելու հող պատրաստելով: Խորին շնորհակալություն Հրանտին, Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցին Ք-ի անհրաժեշտության մասին հուշում անելու համար (թեկուզ երազում): Քեցցե ՄՄ-ն... Քեցցե Ք-ն... և այլ քեցցեներ...
http://lenta.ru/news/2013/12/11/symbol/

Հ.Գ. Քեցցե ՄՄ-ն, Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցին ա վերաբերվում, թյուրիմացություններ չլինեն   :Wink:

----------

Alphaone (24.04.2014), Bruno (11.12.2013), Chuk (11.12.2013), keyboard (11.12.2013), Sagittarius (11.12.2013), Vaio (11.12.2013), Աթեիստ (11.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (11.12.2013), Արէա (11.12.2013), Ձայնալար (12.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.12.2013), Տրիբուն (11.12.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Հարգանքս այս մարդկանց....  :Hi: 

*43-ժամյա հայ-թուրքական ձեռքսեղմումը՝ Գինեսի ռեկորդ*
Դեկտեմբերի 6-ին Թբիլիսիում տեղի է ունեցել Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի քաղաքացիների՝ Երևանի մնջախաղի թատրոնի դերասան  Հովհաննես Աջինյանի և Մերսին քաղաքից նրա թուրք գործընկեր Դենիս Բարիշի
խորհրդանշական ձեռքսեղմումը, որը պատմության ամենաերկարատև ձեռքսեղմումն է և տևել է 43 ժամ ու ավարտվել դեկտեմբերի 8-ին: Այս մասին հաղորդում է «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի վրացական ծառայությունը:  

«The Longest Handshake ակցիայի («Ամենաերկար ձեռքսեղմումը») նպատակն է «ցույց տալ աշխարհին, որ փակ սահմանի երկու կողմում հասարակ մարդիկ պատրաստ են երկխոսության և բաց են շփումների համար»,- ասված է TANGO ցանցի (Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի հասարակական կազմակերպությունների ցանցի նախագիծ) պաշտոնական հաղորդագրության մեջ:

Միջոցառումը կազմակերպվել է Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի գործարարների և արվեստի գործիչների նախաձեռնությամբ: Այն հիշեցնում է Կարսում կանգնեցված հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները խորհրդանշող «Մարդկության հուշարձան» կոթողը, որն իշխանությունների հրամանով ավելի ուշ ապամոնտաժվել է:

Միջոցառման անցկացման վայրը՝ Վրաստանը, ընտրվել է որպես «ներկայում Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև հարաբերություններում կարևոր դերակատար», որը հանդիսանում է «տարանցիկ գոտի և կապող օղակ»:

Միջոցառումն ամբողջությամբ ուղիղ հեռարձակվել է համացանցով, ինչպես նաև տեսագրվել: Միջոցառման մասնակիցները մտադիր են հայտ ներկայացնել Գինեսի ռեկորդների գիրք, քանի որ նախորդ ռեկորդը, որ տեղի է ունեցել 2011թ. Նյու Յորքում տևել է 42 ժամ 35 րոպե:

Աղբյուր՝ *CivilNet*

----------

Chuk (12.12.2013), John (12.12.2013), Norton (12.12.2013), Sagittarius (12.12.2013), Smokie (12.12.2013), VisTolog (12.12.2013), Աթեիստ (12.12.2013), Արամ (12.12.2013), Ուլուանա (12.12.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> *43-ժամյա հայ-թուրքական ձեռքսեղմումը՝ Գինեսի ռեկորդ*


Շոու բիզնես + քաղաքականություն, ուրիշ թեմա չկա էստեղ։ Հասարակ մարդիկ տատուս թվից շփվում են իրար հետ, սահմանի փակ լինելն էլ հարաբերական ա, Հայաստանում թուրքական քրջուփալասը, Անթալիայում էլ հանգստացող հայերը վկա։

Հ.Գ.
Երկարատև հայ–ռուսական սեքս, շուտով` Գինեսի ռեկորդներում;

----------

Alphaone (24.04.2014), Bruno (12.12.2013), keyboard (12.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (12.12.2013), Շինարար (12.12.2013), Տրիբուն (13.12.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Վիշապ ջան, հնարավոր ա որ հենց քո գրած տարբերակով ա ամեն ինչ ընթացել՝ շոու բիզնես + քաղաքականություն։
Բայց նման լարված հարաբերությունների ֆոնի վրա նման շոուն թողնում ա իրա հետքը։ Հենց օրինակ էն, որ էս մասին ինձ գրեց իմ ֆեյսբուքի թուրք ընկերներից մեկը ու հայտնեց, որ իր երազանքն ա, որ հասարակ մարդիկ միշտ հարգեն ու սիրեն իրար անկախ քաղաքական ինտրիգներից։

Ֆիլմերն էլ են շոու։ Երբ նացիստական ոգով ֆիլմ ենք դիտում, որտեղ նվստացվում ա կոնկրետ ազգ կամ ազգություն մենք վրդովում ենք։ Սա էլ ա շոու, որի նպատակը հավանաբար հաշտության ոգի մտցնելն ա մարդկանց մեջ։ Գոնե ինչ որ չափով։

----------

Lílium (12.12.2013), Smokie (12.12.2013), Աթեիստ (12.12.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, հնարավոր ա որ հենց քո գրած տարբերակով ա ամեն ինչ ընթացել՝ շոու բիզնես + քաղաքականություն։
> Բայց նման լարված հարաբերությունների ֆոնի վրա նման շոուն թողնում ա իրա հետքը։ Հենց օրինակ էն, որ էս մասին ինձ գրեց իմ ֆեյսբուքի թուրք ընկերներից մեկը ու հայտնեց, որ իր երազանքն ա, որ հասարակ մարդիկ միշտ հարգեն ու սիրեն իրար անկախ քաղաքական ինտրիգներից։
> 
> Ֆիլմերն էլ են շոու։ Երբ նացիստական ոգով ֆիլմ ենք դիտում, որտեղ նվստացվում ա կոնկրետ ազգ կամ ազգություն մենք վրդովում ենք։ Սա էլ ա շոու, որի նպատակը հավանաբար հաշտության ոգի մտցնելն ա մարդկանց մեջ։ Գոնե ինչ որ չափով։


Ժար ջան, շատ լավ ա որ մարդիկ իրար հարգում ու սիրում են անկախ ազգությունից, բայց էս շոուն մարդկային հարաբերությունների հետ աղերս ունի այնքանով, ինչքանով որ Դավիթողլուն մեր լավն ա ուզում ու դրա համար եկել ա Հայաստան: 
Դու համաձայն չե՞ս, որ հիմա ազգամիջյան ատելության թեմա չկա, ու էս ձեռքսեղմումը ընդհամենը շոու ա։ 
Ու ընդհանրապես քաքի համը դուրս ա գալիս հենց որ սերն ու հագանքը մտնում են քաղաքականություն։ 
Մենք բազմիցս զգացել են թուրքական, պարսկական, ռուսական սիրո արդյունքները, ինձ թվում ա հիմա կարոտում ենք ու մեր որոշակի տեղը քոր ա գալիս։
Մինչև հիմա մենք պիտի դասեր քաղած լինեինք ու ականջներիս օղ անեինք, որ հենց մեր հարևաններից մեկը սկսում ա սեր քարոզել, ապա մենք պիտի մեր փամփուշտները հաշվենք: Չնայած նաև պիտի դասեր քաղած լինեինք, որ ամեն քյալլագյոզի պետք չի առաջնորդ սարքել:
Կներես...

----------

Alphaone (24.04.2014), Տրիբուն (13.12.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Ժար ջան, շատ լավ ա որ մարդիկ իրար հարգում ու սիրում են անկախ ազգությունից, բայց էս շոուն մարդկային հարաբերությունների հետ աղերս ունի այնքանով, ինչքանով որ Դավիթողլուն մեր լավն ա ուզում ու դրա համար եկել ա Հայաստան: 
> Դու համաձայն չե՞ս, որ հիմա ազգամիջյան ատելության թեմա չկա, ու էս ձեռքսեղմումը ընդհամենը շոու ա։ 
> Ու ընդհանրապես քաքի համը դուրս ա գալիս հենց որ սերն ու հագանքը մտնում են քաղաքականություն։ 
> Մենք բազմիցս զգացել են թուրքական, պարսկական, ռուսական սիրո արդյունքները, ինձ թվում ա հիմա կարոտում ենք ու մեր որոշակի տեղը քոր ա գալիս։
> Մինչև հիմա մենք պիտի դասեր քաղած լինեինք ու ականջներիս օղ անեինք, որ հենց մեր հարևաններից մեկը սկսում ա սեր քարոզել, ապա մենք պիտի մեր փամփուշտները հաշվենք: Չնայած նաև պիտի դասեր քաղած լինեինք, որ ամեն քյալլագյոզի պետք չի առաջնորդ սարքել:
> Կներես...


Վիշապ ջան, եթե օրինակ Պիտեր Գաբրիելը համերգ ա կազմակերպում հանուն հանդուրժողականության ու մարդու իրավունքների, Ժառը հանուն հանդուրժողականության, Նելսոն Մանդելան քարոզներ էր կարդում։ Իմ համար սա դրա տիպի բան ա։ Մանավանդ, որ երկու մասնակիցներն էլ արվեստի մարդիկ են։

Ես սա չեմ դիտում, որպես պետությունների միջև սեր, այլ հասարակ հանդուրժողականության մարդկանց միջև։

Եթե ռեալ ու ավելի պրակտիկ, ապա ես ունեմ թուրք ընկեր, ստեղ ունեմ ադրբեջանցի ընկերուհի (խոսքը ռոմանտիկ ընկերության մասին չի)։ Ես էս հարաբերությունների մասին եմ խոսում։ Ու նաև էն մասին, որ նման հարաբերություններին չհավատացող մարդը նման ակցիաների շնորհիվ կարա ինչ որ դասեր քաղի իրա համար։

----------

Smokie (13.12.2013), Աթեիստ (12.12.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, եթե օրինակ Պիտեր Գաբրիելը համերգ ա կազմակերպում հանուն հանդուրժողականության ու մարդու իրավունքների, Ժառը հանուն հանդուրժողականության, Նելսոն Մանդելան քարոզներ էր կարդում։ Իմ համար սա դրա տիպի բան ա։ Մանավանդ, որ երկու մասնակիցներն էլ արվեստի մարդիկ են։
> 
> Ես սա չեմ դիտում, որպես պետությունների միջև սեր, այլ հասարակ հանդուրժողականության մարդկանց միջև։
> 
> Եթե ռեալ ու ավելի պրակտիկ, ապա ես ունեմ թուրք ընկեր, ստեղ ունեմ ադրբեջանցի ընկերուհի (խոսքը ռոմանտիկ ընկերության մասին չի)։ Ես էս հարաբերությունների մասին եմ խոսում։ Ու նաև էն մասին, որ նման հարաբերություններին չհավատացող մարդը նման ակցիաների շնորհիվ կարա ինչ որ դասեր քաղի իրա համար։


Պիտեր Գաբրիելն ու Նելսոն Մանդելան երևի թե տեղին են/էին անում քարոզները, իսկ սա իմ կարծիքով ոչ միայն տեղին չի զուտ օբյեկտիվորեն, այլև դեմագոգիա է, 
որ այս շոուն դիտելիս կարելի է կարծել թե հայերն ու թուրքերը իսկապես իրար ատում են: 
Նույնն է թե ես հիմա քեզ քարոզեմ, որպեսզի մի քիչ բարյացկամ լինես կատուների նկատմամբ ու մի հատ կատվիկի փաղաքաշես որպես ապացույց քո բարի տրամադրությունների: 
Երևի թե կարելի է հասկանալ, թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ... ունեի... գրողը տանի:

----------


## Chuk

> որ այս շոուն դիտելիս կարելի է կարծել թե հայերն ու թուրքերը իսկապես իրար ատում են:


Ամբողջ ազգերը չեն ատում, բայց երկու ազգի մեջ էլ կան հատվածներ, որ մյուս ազգին ատում են: Ենթադրվում ա, որ սիմվոլիկ ակցիան էդ մարդկանց համար ա: Բայց դե անկեղծ լինենք, թուրքատյաց ոչ մի հայ, ու հայատյաց ոչ մի թուրք էս ակցիայի պատճառով ավելի հանդուրժող չի դառնա: Ու էս կոնտեքստում էս ակցիայի միակ դերը լինում ա աշխարհին ցույց տալը, որ երկու ազգերի մեջ էլ կան հանդուրժող մասսաներ: Բայց դե եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ աշխարհն էլ հավանաբար էս ակցիայի վրա թքած կունենա, ստացվում ա, ճիշտ ես ասում, անիմաստ շոու ա: Բայց դե գեղեցիկ շոու ա  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (12.12.2013), Աթեիստ (13.12.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Սենց դեպքերում ինձ միշտ ապուշ հարցեր են հետաքրքրում։ Խոսքի էդ ընթացքում մեկն ուզել ա զուգարան գնալ, էդ պահը ո՞նց են կազմակերպել ։))

----------

Jarre (12.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (12.12.2013), Տրիբուն (13.12.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Սենց դեպքերում ինձ միշտ ապուշ հարցեր են հետաքրքրում։ Խոսքի էդ ընթացքում մեկն ուզել ա զուգարան գնալ, էդ պահը ո՞նց են կազմակերպել ։))


Երևի հենց էդ պահին էլ ակցիան ավարտվել ա  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (12.12.2013), keyboard (12.12.2013)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Նախորդ գրառմանս գաղափարին խփում են...

_Unicode-ը խնդրել է ՌԴ Կենտրոնական բանկին ռուբլու նշանի համար չօգտագործել հայկական այբուբենի 36-րդ տառը՝ Ք-ն (U+0554), որն առաջին հայացքից նման է ռուսական արժույթի նշանին: Այդ մասին ասված է կոնսորցիումի հաղորդագրության մեջ, գրում է lenta.ru-ն:
Ռուբլու նոր գրաֆիկական նշանին նվիրված քննարկմանը մասնակցել է նաև Մայքլ Էվերսոնը՝ նոր նշաններ շրջանառության մեջ դնելու բազմաթիվ առաջարկների հեղինակը: Նա նշել է, որ արդեն աշխատում է ռուբլու նոր նշանը Unicode-ում ներառելու ուղղությամբ:
Ռուսաստանի բանկը ռուսական արժույթի գրաֆիկական նշանը պաշտոնապես հաստատել է դեկտեմբերի 11-ին: Կենտրոնական բանկի կայքում քննարկման էր դրվել հինգ տարբերակ, ընտրված նշանի համար ձայն է տվել քվեարկողների 61 տոկոսը:_
http://www.tert.am/am/news/2013/12/12/unicode-ruble/
Կորչի Unicode-ը... քեցցե Ք-ն...

----------

Աթեիստ (13.12.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Սենց դեպքերում ինձ միշտ ապուշ հարցեր են հետաքրքրում։ Խոսքի էդ ընթացքում մեկն ուզել ա զուգարան գնալ, էդ պահը ո՞նց են կազմակերպել ։))


Ձեռ ձեռքի բռնած եղբայրաբար գնացել են  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սենց դեպքերում ինձ միշտ ապուշ հարցեր են հետաքրքրում։ Խոսքի էդ ընթացքում մեկն ուզել ա զուգարան գնալ, էդ պահը ո՞նց են կազմակերպել ։))


Էս էլ ա մտել Գինեսի ռեկորդների գիրք - հայը չորս անգամ բռնեց թուրքինը, որ չիշիկ անի, թուրքը՝ վեց անգամ հայինը: 10 խաչուփաչ չիշիկ, որը 2-ով ավելին է, քան նախորդ՝ ուզբեկ-տաջիկական խաչուփաչ չիշիկը: Հայ-թուրքական ձեռքսեղմում՝ ավելին, քան ձեռքսեղմում !!!!

----------

keyboard (13.12.2013), Աթեիստ (13.12.2013), Արամ (13.12.2013), Ձայնալար (13.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (13.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (13.12.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Էս նոր տարուն Մասիս քաղաքի գերեզմանոցում թաղվածները չեն ձանձրանա.






> Մասիս քաղաքի գերեզմանոցի տնօրինությունը որոշել է ետ չմնալ աշխարհիկ հաստատություններից և ամանորին համապատասխան զարդարել իր ենթակայության տակ գտնվող «օբյեկտը»՝ տոնական լույսեր ու զարդեր կախելով գերեզմանոցի եղևնիներից:
> 
> Ոչինչ, որ հանգուցյալները չեն կարողանա գնահատել այս տոնական շքեղությունները, նրանց հարազատները՝ գուցե գնահատեն: Հուսանք՝ գերեզմանոցի տերերն այնքան չեն կորցնի իրականության զգացումը, որ գոնե կերուխումի երաժշտություն չեն միացնի՝ հանգուցյալներին ուրախացնելու համար:


Աղբյուր՝ *Հրապարակ*

----------

keyboard (23.12.2013), Norton (23.12.2013), VisTolog (23.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (15.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (15.12.2013), Տրիբուն (15.12.2013)

----------


## V!k

դե Լֆիկից ուրիշ բան պետք էլ չէր սպասել  :Bad: 



> *Լֆիկն էլ Աֆրիկայից ընձուղտի մսի խմբաքանակ է պատվիրել` կոկորդիլոսներից հետ չմնալու համար*
> 
> Ժողովուրդ, մի բան ասեմ կքանդվեք, բայց իրականություն ա: Սկզբում ես էլ չէի հավատում, բայց մեռնելու բան եմ իմացել: Ուրեմն էս մեր աշխարհի ամենախելոք Լֆիկը հերթական ապուշությունն ա արել: Ասում են մի այլ կարգի չի մարսել էն փաստը, որ SAS-ը կոկորդիլոսներ ա ներմուծել նոր տարվա համար ու որպեսզի հանկարծ հետ չմնա մրցակցից, ինքն էլ իրա նոու-հաուն ա որոշել անել ու Աֆրիկայից հրատապ ռեժիմով ընձուղտի մսի մեծ խմբաքանակ ա ներմուծել Հայաստան: Սիթիից իմացա, որ վաղը չէ մյուս օրը սուպերմարկետում վաճառքի կհանվեն նաև ընձուղտի մարմնի տարբեր մասերը տապակած վիճակում: 
> Օղբաթ են էս մեր օլիգարխները, մեկը մի բառադիություն ա անում, մյուսը շտապում ա էլ ավելի մեծ բառադիություն անի: Սպասենք տեսնենք էլ ինչ էկզոտիկ կենդանիների կբերեն մինչև նոր տարի: Քո հերթն ա Մասկվիչա սուպերմարկետ))


Աղբյուր

մարդ մի քիչ փող ունենար փղի միս բերեր էս Նոր Տարվա շեմին, հաստատ ծախվող էր :Think:

----------

Norton (23.12.2013), VisTolog (23.12.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Էս նոր տարուն Մասիս քաղաքի գերեզմանոցում թաղվածները չեն ձանձրանա.
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ *Հրապարակ*





> Հարգելի լրագոր եթե ցանկանում եք սենսացիա տարածել, ապա փորձեք գտնել սենսացիոն իրականությունը, ստահոտ լութեր տարածելով ընթերցող, չեք շահի: Եղելությունը ներկայացնելիս գրեք իրականությունը. այն է՝ եղևնիները, որոնք զարդարված են գտնվում են եկեղեցու դիմաց,որի մասին դուք ընդհանրապես չեք նշել, իսկ գերեզմանւց գտնվում է փոքր ինչ հեռու, իսկ ձեր արված <<հմուտ>> լուսանկարից անգամ չի էլ երևում թե եղևնիները, որտեղ են գտնվում: Եվ ընդհանրապես ինձ թվում մեր հարազատների հավերժական կացարանը բարեկարգ պահելը չէ, որ անարգում է նջեցյալների հիշատակը, այլ տարին մի քանի անգամ մենակ մեռելոցներին, որպես ստիպողական պարտականություն նրանց շիրիմին այցելելը: 
> Իդեպ հայտնեմ նաև, որ ըուրաքանչյուր տաղավար տոնին այդ նույն գերեզմանոցին հարակից եկեղեցու բակում մատուցվում է սիրո ճաշ: Մենք մեր հարազատներին անմասն չենք թողնում մեր ավետիսներից և ձեզ էլ, երկրային կյանքի ժամանակավոր բնակիչ, մեծահոգաբար հրավիրում ենք, որպեսզի փարատես նջեցյալների նկադմամբ ունեցաց թյուր կարծիքդ:
> Հոգաչափ շնորհակալ եմ քննարկման մասնակիցներից և իրականությունն արծարծողներից:


Narine Abgaryan

----------

keyboard (23.12.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Narine Abgaryan


Եկեղեցու հայաթում գերեզմա՞ն էլ կա...պարզ երևում ա, որ ճաղերից ներս են ծառերը ու ծառերից մի քիչ հեռու գերեզման կա:

.....

Լավ արդեն տեսա ամբողջական նկարը, եկեղեցին էլ ա գերեզմանոցի տարածքում  :Smile: 


էս կոմենտն էլ վերջն էր՝
Гехецик србатехи ур амахмбвум ен Масис кахакичишт кристонянер ев матах серндин уххордум депи чишт аватк,депи чишт крон...

----------

Տրիբուն (23.12.2013)

----------


## V!k

այ էս արդեն "լուրջ"  պատժամիջոց ա ռուսների համար  :LOL:  



> *Ուկրաինուհիները «ռուս տղամարդկանց հետ սեքսից հրաժարվելու» ակցիա են նախաձեռնել*
> 
> Ուկրաինայում Ռուսաստանի դեմ պատժամիջոցների ինքնատիպ տարբերակ են մտածել: Մի խումբ ուկրաինացի աղջիկներ ակցիա են նախաձեռնել՝ բոլոր ցանկացողներին առաջարկելով հրաժարվել ռուս տղամարդկանց հետ սեքսից:
> Ակցիան մեկնարկել է Facebook սոցիալական ցանցի էջերում: Աղջիկները նույնիսկ շապիկ են թողարկել՝ հեշտոց խորհրդանշող իրար միացած ձեռքի ափերի տեսքով «ֆիրմային» լոգոտիպով: Նրանք նաեւ լուսանկարվել են այդ շապիկներով:
> «Հայրենասիրական շապիկներով լուսանկարված մեր բոլոր հերոսուհիներն իրենց հոգեհարազատ ինչ-որ բան են նկատի ունեցել. ռուսին մի տուր Ղրիմը, ռուսին թույլ մի տուր գրավել քո հողը, ռուսին թույլ մի տուր հաղթել»,- պատմում են կազմակերպիչները:
> «Որքան էլ ծիծաղելի է, առաջին հերթին սեքսի մասին չէ, որ մտածել ենք»,- ասվում է ակտիվիստների հաղորդագրությունում:
> Աղջիկները պարզաբանել են, որ որոշել են օգտագործել դեռեւս հին հունական գրող Արիստոֆանեսի «Լիսիստրատե» կատակերգությունում նկարագրված հայտնի «կանացի» ռազմավարությունը, երբ կանայք միավորվել ու դադարել են քնել տղամարդկանց հետ, որպեսզի վերջինները դադարեցնեն անիմաստ պատերազմները:


Աղբյուր

----------


## Նարե91

Մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս, ախր մարդ կա շաբաթ օրն էլ ա դասի, թե էդ լրացումը ո՞նց ա լինելու:  :Dntknw:

----------

John (30.03.2014)

----------


## John

էս ինչ լավ նորություն էր ՃՃՃ Աշոտյանից խեր էլ կա փաստորեն

----------


## Արամ

Նորությունը կարդացի՝ ուրախացա, ասի․
-Ջաաաաան, վաղը դասի չեմ․․․
էն էլ հետո հիշեցի, որ ուսանող չեմ։ -_-

----------

Aperna (30.03.2014), Lusina (30.03.2014), Ձայնալար (30.03.2014), Մ Մ (21.04.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Պոռնիկ, բոշա հայ ժողովուրդ։ Ու սրանք էլ են հայ կոչվու՞մ։  :Bad:  Թողնես մենակ ազգային արժեքներից խոսեն: Յախք  :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad:

----------


## Chuk

> Պոռնիկ, բոշա հայ ժողովուրդ։ Ու սրանք էլ են հայ կոչվու՞մ։  Թողնես մենակ ազգային արժեքներից խոսեն: Յախք


Արա դե հերիք ա էլի սենց վիդեոները տարածեք: Սաղս էլ գիտենք, որ սենցները կան, բայց սրա խրախուսումը (այսինքն կոնկրետ անձանց սենց տեղ «հրավիրելը») ու հստակ տարածելը որոշակի քաղաքականություն ա, հերիք ա էդ անասունությանը մաս կազմեք:

----------

John (21.04.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> *
> 
> Մահացել է «Գրանտ Հոլդինգ»–ի ղեկավար Հրանտ Վարդանյանը*





> «Նաիրի» բժշկական կենտրոնում այսօր՝ ժամը 0.10-ին, 65 տարեկան հասակում մահացել է «Գրանտ Հոլդինգ»–ի ղեկավար Հրանտ Վարդանյանը, այս մասին Tert.am-ին տեղեկացրեց «Նաիրի» բժշկական կենտրոնի փոխտնօրեն Լուսինե Աղաբաբյանը։
> 
> Նա նշեց, որ Հրանտ Վարդանյանը շտապօգնության մեքենայով «Նաիրի» ԲԿ է բերվել արդեն իսկ սրտի կանգով, և նրա մահը «հավանաբար վրա է հասել տրոմբոէմբոլիկ բարդացման պատճառով»։ 
> 
> Բժիշկները մոտ մեկուկես ժամ պայքարել են նրա կյանքի համար, սակայն բոլոր փորձերն ապարդյուն են անցել։ \





http://www.tert.am/am/news/2014/04/20/Hrant-vardanyan/

----------

Vardik! (21.04.2014)

----------


## Smokie

Ժողովուրդ համացանցում ոչ մի տեղ դեռ գրված չի այդ մասին, բայց հեռուստացույցով ասեցին... Ճիշտ ա՞, որ Կոնստանտին Օրբելյանն ա մահացել :Sad:

----------


## Smokie

:Cray: 



> Ապրիլի 24-ի առավոտյան, Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգների Լոս-Անջելես քաղաքում մահացել է ԽՍՀՄ ժող. արտիստ, մեծանուն հայ կոմպոզիտոր Կոնստանտին Օրբելյանը: Նշենք, որ հուլիսի 29-ին Կոնստանտին Օրբելյանը կդառնար 86 տարեկան: Այս մասին տեղեկանում ենք Կոմպոզիտորների միության կայքից։
> 
> 
> Կոնստանտին Օրբելյանը ծնվել է 1928թ. հուլիսի 29-ին, Ռուսաստանի Արմավիր քաղաքում: Երաժշտական ունակությունները ի հայտ են եկել դեռ մանուկ հասակում: Վաղ տարիքից սովորել է Բաքվի կոնսերվատորիային կից տաղանդավոր երեխաների համար նախատեսված երաժշտական հատուկ դպրոցում: Ծնողները դարձել են ստալինյան բռնությունների զոհ, որի պատճառով նրան հեռացրել են դպրոցից և եղբայրների հետ տեղափոխվել է Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի փոքրիկ գյուղերից մեկը: 
> 
> 
> 1942թ. աշխատել է ավիացիոն կորպուսի ջազային խմբում` որպես դաշնակահար և ակարդեոնահար: Որոշ ժամանակ անց, ռազմական օրկեստրի հետ, համերգներով հադես է եկել Երևանում, ապա` Հայաստանի էստրադային նվագախմբում: 1945թ-ից նվագախմբի համար վերամշակել է ժողովրդական երգեր, ինչպես նաև ստեղծել է նոր մեղեդիներ: Առաջին գործերից է «Օրորոցայինը»: 1952թ. ընդունվել է Երևանի Ռ.Մելիքյանի անվան երաժշտական ուսումնարան, որից հետո` Երևանի Կոմիտասի անվան պետական կոնսերվատորիա: 1955թ. գրել է «Սիրտը երգում է» ֆիլմի երաժշտությունը: 1956թ-ից եղել է Հայաստանի էստրադային նվագախմբի դիրիժորն ու գեղարվեստական ղեկավարը: 1957թ. դարձել է ԽՍՀՄ Կոմպոզիտորների միության անդամ: 
> 
> 1962թ. Մոսկվայում անցկացվող ԽՍՀՄ երիտասարդ կոմպոզիտորներ մրցույթի հաղթող է ճանաչվել: 1969թ. գրել է «Անմահություն» բալետը: 36 տարի գլխավորել է Հայաստանի պետական էստրադային նվագախումբը: Նրա հայտնի երգերը բազմաթիվ կատարողների ներկայացմամբ արժանացել են մի շարք մրցանակների` «Երգել, նշանակում է ապրել», «100 երջանիկ ժամեր», «Շնորհակալություն կյանքին», «Սերը չի ծերանում», «Դու այն չէս, ով պետք է ինձ», «Հիշեք» և այլն: 1974թ. արժանացել է ՀԽՍՀ, 1979թ.` ԽՍՀՄ ժողովրդական արտիստի կոչմանը: 1992թ. մեկնել է ԱՄՆ և բնակություն հաստատել Սան-Ֆրանցիսկոյում: 2012թ. պարգևատրվել է ՀՀ Պատվո շքանշանով:


http://www.tert.am/am/news/2014/04/24/orbelian/

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լիոնն ա հայտնվել, սեփական արքայացանկով, ֆորումով ու սեպագիր հրավիրատոմսով իրա ֆորում: 

Աղբյուր

----------

Ձայնալար (28.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (28.04.2014)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

> Լիոնն ա հայտնվել, սեփական արքայացանկով, ֆորումով ու սեպագիր հրավիրատոմսով իրա ֆորում: 
> 
> Աղբյուր


Կանտարովը չի՞:  :Jpit:

----------


## Jarre

Խայտառակություն ա.....
Ես էլ էսօր պիտի գնայի մի հուշանվեր վերցնեի։ Պատվիրել էի անցած շաբաթ ու էսօր ժամը 13:00 պիտի այնտեղ լինեի, բայց քնած էի մնացել։ Նոր վեր կացա ու կարդացի էս նորությունը։ 

Ստեղ ամենացավալին էն ա, որ էբ անբարոյականները էն ում ուզեցել են խփեն, սկի մի փամփուշտ չի էլ կպել։ Փոխարենը անմեղ վիրավորներ։ Իսկ մի երիտասարդի կյանքն էլ վտանգի տակ է......  :Sad: 

*Կրակոցներ վերնիսաժում*

Վերնիսաժի մոտ այսօր՝ մայիսի 17-ին ժամը 13:30-ի սահմաններում տեղի ունեցած կրակոցների հետեւանքով վիրավորվել է ոչ թե երեք անձ, այլ հինգ, կրակոցները դիպել են այն մարդկանց, ովքեր առաջին կրակոցից հավաքվել են «Պրոգրեստեխ Արմենիա» ընկերության մոտ: Այս մասին NEWS.am-ի թղթակցին հայտնեցին ականատեսները:

NEWS.am-ի թղթակիցը հաղորդում է, որ վիրավորներին հիվանդանոց տեղափոխել են փողոցի տարբեր մասերից: Ականատեսների պատմում են, որ կրակոցները դիպել են նաեւ հեռվում կանգնած մարդկանց: Վիրավորների մեջ կա երիտասարդ մի տղա, որն ըստ ականատեսների ուժեղ արնահոսում էր:

Ականատեսները պատմել են նաեւ, որ մեկ հոգի էլ BMW X 6-ով դիմել է փախուստի, իսկ դեպքի վայրում հայտնաբերվել են Porsche Cayenne մակնիշի 80 ՊՊ 008 համարանիշի և Toyota մակնիշի 80 TT 008 համարանիշի ավտոմեքենաներ, որոնք մեր տեղեկություններով պատկանում են ԱԺ պատգամավոր ԲՀԿ-ական Կարո Կարապետյանին («Յուվեցի Կարո»):

NEWS.am-ի թղթակցին ականատեսներից մեկը պատմել է, թե ինչպես երկու երիտասարդ կրակոցներից անմիջապես հետո նստել են սպիտակ գույնի ջիպ ու արագ հեռացել:

Այս պահին դեպքի վայրում աշխատում են ոստիկաններն ու քննիչները, հարուցվել է քրեական գործ: Նախաքննությունը շարունակվում է:

Աղբուր՝ *News.am*

----------

Lílium (17.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Քանի որ դեբիլություն բաժին չկա, ստեղ եմ էս գրառումն անում: 

Ուրեմն, էս մի ամիսը սաղ երկիրը քննրակում ա Միկոյանի արձանը դնել-չդնելու հարցը - յանիմ ուրիշ դարդ չունենք: Ամեն կողմը իրա փաստարկներն ա բերում, մարդիկ ինչ-որ բաներ են վերլուծում, պատմական խառը իրադարձություններ, Միկոյանը լավն ա, Միկոյանը վատն ա, էսօր արդեն Լեհաստանի դեսպանն ա խառնվել, չգիտես ինչիու սենց ... Բանը գալիս հասնում ա քաղաքապետին, ու սա փաստորեն ասում ա հետևյալը. արա դե մի հատ կիսանդրի ա էլի, յանիմ ինչ ա, մարդ չի էլ նկատելու, թողեք սուս ու փուս դնենք:  :LOL: 




> Սա այն հարցը չէ, որ մենք դնենք լայն քննարկման, որովհետև ընդամենը մի հատ կիսանդրի է տեղադրվելու: Իմ կարծիքով, հասարակական դժգոհությանը որոշ ուժեր դրդրում են, որովհետև եթե սովորական մեր քաղաքացիներին հարցնենք, իրենց ոչ մեկին էլ դա չի հետաքրքրում:




Նկարն առանց մեկնաբանության:

----------

Chuk (09.06.2014), Sambitbaba (10.06.2014), VisTolog (09.06.2014), Նիկեա (09.11.2014), Ռուֆուս (10.06.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Քանի որ դեբիլություն բաժին չկա, ստեղ եմ էս գրառումն անում: 
> 
> Ուրեմն, էս մի ամիսը սաղ երկիրը քննրակում ա Միկոյանի արձանը դնել-չդնելու հարցը - յանիմ ուրիշ դարդ չունենք: Ամեն կողմը իրա փաստարկներն ա բերում, մարդիկ ինչ-որ բաներ են վերլուծում, պատմական խառը իրադարձություններ, Միկոյանը լավն ա, Միկոյանը վատն ա, էսօր արդեն Լեհաստանի դեսպանն ա խառնվել, չգիտես ինչիու սենց ... Բանը գալիս հասնում ա քաղաքապետին, ու սա փաստորեն ասում ա հետևյալը. արա դե մի հատ կիսանդրի ա էլի, յանիմ ինչ ա, մարդ չի էլ նկատելու, թողեք սուս ու փուս դնենք: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Նկարն առանց մեկնաբանության:


Սաղ հեչ, բայց էդ արձանի դնել-չդնելու քննարկումներից իմ գլխի կափարիչն էլ ա թռնում:

----------


## Smokie

:Cray:  :Sad: 



> *Մահացել է դերասան Ռոբին Ուիլյամսը*
> Ամերիկացի դերասան Ռոբին Ուիլյամսին մահացած են գտել ԱՄՆ-ի Կալիֆոռնիա  նահանգի Տիբերոն քաղաքում գտնվող սեփական տանը, գրում է lenta.ru-ն:  Ոստիկանության համաձայն՝ «Օսկար»-ի 63-ամյա մրցանակակիրն ինքնասպան է եղել:
> 
> 
>  Ողբերգությունը տեղի է ունեցել երկուշաբթի՝ օգոստոսի 11-ին՝ ժամը մոտ  11:20-ին: Շրջանի շերիֆը հայտարարել է, որ Ուիլյամսի մահվան ենթադրյալ  պատճառ է դարձել ասֆիքսիան (շնչահեղձությունը): Նա հավելել է, որ որպես  հիմնական վարկած ոստիկանությունում դիտարկում են ինքնասպանությունը, սակայն  մահվան վերջնական պատճառը կհաստատվի միայն դատաբժշկական փորձաքննությունից  հետո:
> 
>  «Այսօր առավոտյան Ռոբին Ուիլյամսը հեռացել է կյանքից: Վերջին  ժամանակներում նա պայքարում էր ծանր դեպրեսիայի դեմ: Սա մեզ համար շատ  անսպասելի կորուստ է: Բարեկամներն ու մերձավորները խնդրում են հարգանք  ցուցաբերել իրենց անձնական կյանքի նկատմամբ այս բարդ շրջանում»,- ասել է  դերասանի ներկայացուցիչ Մարու Բուքսբաումը:
> 
>  Ռոբին Ուիլյամսն «Օսկար»-ի և 4 «Ոսկե գլոբուսի» մրցանակակիր է: Դերասանն  Ամերիկյան կինոակադեմիայի մրցանակի՝ «Օսկար»-ի է արժանացել «Խելոք Ուիլ  Հանթինգը» ֆիլմում երկրորդ պլանի դերի համար: Ուիլյամսը խաղացել է մոտ 300  ֆիլմերում:


Աղբյուր

----------

Vardik! (12.08.2014), Աթեիստ (12.08.2014), Մուշու (14.08.2014), Նիկեա (09.11.2014)

----------


## Smokie

http://www.ankakh.com/article/9296/h...-djanibyekyane

 :Sad: 



> *Մահացել է անվանի  դերասան Կարեն Ջանիբեկյանը*
> 
> 
>  
> *ԿԵՆՍԱԳՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ*
> 
> ՋԱՆԻԲԵԿՅԱՆ  Կարեն Գուրգենի (ծ. 1.7.1937, Երևան), դերասան: ՀՀ վաստակավոր արտիստ  (2004): Գուրգեն Ջ. Ջանիբեկյանի որդին: Ավարտել է ԵԳԹԻ (1964): 1953-ից՝  Երևանի Սունդուկյանի անվան (ընդհատումով), 1991-ից՝ նաև Համազգային  թատրոնների դերասան:
> ԳՈՐԾՈՒՆԵՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ
> Ջանիբեկյանի  լավագույն դերերից են՝ Գրիգոր («Հացավան», ըստ Ն. Զարյանի), Վինտեր  (Հաուպտմանի «Մայրամուտից առաջ»), Մոլիեր («Մոլիերի կյանքը», ըստ  Բուլգակովի), Քեբոտ (Նիլի «Սերը ծփիների տակ»), Ջոուն (Վ. Սարոյանի «Մի  գավաթ բարություն»), Ֆաբիո (Դե Ֆիլիպոյի «Սանիտայի թաղապետը») և այլն:
>   Խաղացել է հեռուստաթատրոնում (Ջ. Պատրիկի «Տարօրինակ միսիս Սևիջ», «Մատյան  եղելության», ըստ Ս.Խանզադյանի, «Չեզոք գոտի», ըստ Հ. Մաթևոսյանի և այլն):  Նկարահանվել է կինոյում («Քաոս», 1973, «Աշնան արև», 1977, «Որտեղ էի՞ր,  մարդ Աստծո», 1992, բոլորը՝ Հայֆիլմ):

----------


## Smokie

Goodbye My Love Goodbye :Sad: 



> 





> Մահացել է հանրահայտ հույն երգիչ և երաժիշտ Դեմիս Ռուսոսը:  Այս մասին  Le Figaro-ին հայտնել է երգչի դուստրը:
>     Ռուսոսը 68 տարեկան էր։ Վերջին շրջանում նա ապրում էր ինչպես  Հունաստանում, այնպես էլ Ֆրանսիայում՝ Նոյի (Neuilly-sur-Seine) քաղաքում։
> 
>     Իր երաժշտական կարիերայի ընացքում նա վաճառել է ալբոմների մոտ 60 մլն օրինակ։
>       Նրա մահվան պատճառնմերի մասին ոչինչ չի հաղորդվում:
>       Ինչպես տեղեկացնում են ռուսական ԶԼՄ-ները,  մարտի 12-ին Մոսկվայում  նախատեսված էր Դեմիս Ռուսոսի հոբելյանական համերգը, որը նվիրված էր նրա  ստեղծագործական գործունեության 50-ամյակին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

И смех и грех թեմայով: 

Սեյրան Օհանյանը ծանոթացել է արտադրվող ռազմական տեխնիկայի նմուշներին

Ու նկարում Սեյրան Օհանյանին լոմ են ցույց տալիս ....

----------

Bruno (13.03.2015)

----------


## Smokie

Арканов-ը :Sad:  շատ էի սիրում:
http://lifenews.ru/news/151607

Ջանիբեկյանը :Cray: 
http://asekose.am/hy_AM/news/8/18496...nibekyane.html

----------


## Ձայնալար

Սմոք ջան, թեթև տար էլի, դե հիմա մարդ են մի օր պտի մեռնեն: Մենք էլ իրանց պես մի 80 տարի ապրենք լավ ա էլի  :Smile:

----------

Tiger29 (23.03.2015)

----------


## Smokie

> Սմոք ջան, թեթև տար էլի, դե հիմա մարդ են մի օր պտի մեռնեն: Մենք էլ իրանց պես մի 80 տարի ապրենք լավ ա էլի


Ուղղակի ցավալի ա, որ ժողովուրդն ա նման մարդկանց կորցնում:

Ամեն դեպքում՝ իմ կարծիքով պետք չի շրջանցել, անտեսել նորությունը, ինչքան էլ տխուր լինի:

----------


## Vaio

> Арканов-ը շատ էի սիրում:
> http://lifenews.ru/news/151607
> 
> Ջանիբեկյանը
> http://asekose.am/hy_AM/news/8/18496...nibekyane.html


Մի քանի գրառում վերև էլի էիք գրել Կարեն Ջանիբեկյանի մահվան մասին 2014 թ.-ին:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.03.2015)

----------


## Smokie

> Մի քանի գրառում վերև էլի էիք գրել Կարեն Ջանիբեկյանի մահվան մասին 2014 թ.-ին:


Թյուրիմացություն էր, հենց էդ օրերին էլ տեսա:



> Պարզվում ա Ջանիբեկյանը չէր, Ջանգիրովն էր: Վերջինս  նույնիսկ  վիքիփեդիայում էջ չունի, շատ քիչ են իր մասին խոսում:  Ֆեյսբուքում նկարը  տեսել էի՝ վերևի մեկնաբանությամբ, վստահ էի, որ ինքն  է, բայց ոչ մի տեղ  գրված չէր, կարծեցի սխալվել եմ: Իրենց տարբերությունն  ակնհայտ է, բայց քիչ  թե շատ նմանեցնում եմ՝ հավանաբար անուն-ազգանունից:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անհամբեր սպասում էի, թե երբ ա էդ ախմախ դպրոցը փակվելու: Հիմա նայեք էս հղմանը: Հայկական դպրոցը ռուսականով են փոխարինում: Տպավորություն ա՝ մենակ երկու հարկ ա, շատ բան չի: Բայց իրականում դպրոցի առաջին հարկում ընդհանրապես դասարան չկա, երկրորդում էլ հիմնականում փոքր տարածքներ են՝ տնօրենի, քարտուղարուհու և այլնի կաբինետներ, մի երեք հատ դասասենյակ ա սաղ-սաղ: Երրորդ-չորրորդ հարկերում են նորմալ դասասենյակները: 

Տխուր ա....

----------

Cassiopeia (29.05.2015), Mr. Annoying (04.06.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

http://www.a1plus.am/1398508.html 

աչքիս Լիսկան վարչապետ ա դառնալու ...

----------


## Chuk

> http://www.a1plus.am/1398508.html 
> 
> աչքիս Լիսկան վարչապետ ա դառնալու ...


Երևի ուղղակի սահմանադրական հանրաքվեի հարցում իրան փորձել ա թանկ ծախի, ղոզ են խաղացրել:

----------


## arazaz

էս ի՞նչ են ուզում ես խեղճ մարդուց, չեմ հասկանումն



> The sixty-eight-year-old is already serving 19 years in prison for 32 sex offences against Inuit children, committed between 1978 and 1982 in the remote village of Igloolik.
> The victims in that case included 12 boys, 10 girls and one dog.



հետո՞ ինչ; լրիվ համը արդեն հանել են; շանը կարելի ա կռվացնել ու ուրախանալ, իսկ շան հետ սեքսը արգելվում ա; չեմ հասկանում լոգիկան  :Think: 
 ինչ՞ են դարդ անում, ստից ձևեր են տվել լրիվ իրանց; 

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/defrock...buse-1.2588620

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նախագահը ներկա է գտնվել Շառլ Ազնավուրի համերգին

Արա, Ռիտիկն էս ի՜նչ լավանալ ա լավացել ․․․․

----------

Chuk (12.10.2015), Ռուֆուս (10.10.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Միշել Օբամայի հետ հանդիպումից հետո որոշել ա կտրականապես ոճը փոխի  :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Միշել Օբամայի հետ հանդիպումից հետո որոշել ա կտրականապես ոճը փոխի


Փաստորեն էս թազա Ռիտիկը Միկաել Ժանն ա, Ֆրանկոֆոնիայի գլխավոր քարտուղարը։  Պատկերացնում եմ Սերժն ու Գալուստը էս քանի օրը ֆրանսերեն ի՜նչ ժարիտ են արել։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բայց իրոք շատ լավն ա, ես հանուն իրեն սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին կողմ կքվեարկեմ  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.10.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց իրոք շատ լավն ա, ես հանուն իրեն սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին կողմ կքվեարկեմ


Անճաշակներ  :Beee:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց իրոք շատ լավն ա, ես հանուն իրեն սահմանադրական փոփոխություններին կողմ կքվեարկեմ


Քվեարկում ես, որ ինքը սերժիկին փա՞յ դառնա  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Երեկ էս վիդեոն աչքովս ընկավ, նայեք, իսկական բայեվիկ ա.

----------

Chuk (01.04.2016), John (01.04.2016), Շինարար (01.04.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

բա իրանց ընկերոջը խի՞ էին տենց ծեծում, չասավ ոնց որ:

----------


## Գաղթական

Երեկ երեկոյան Փարիզում տեղի ունեցած Եվրոմիլիոնի խաղարկությանը մի բելգիացի 168.085.323 € է շահել  :Scare:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Երեկ երեկոյան Փարիզում տեղի ունեցած Եվրոմիլիոնի խաղարկությանը մի բելգիացի 168.085.323 € է շահել


էս խեղճ տղու նկարը թերթերում բան տպեցին ու գցին ք*քը..
պարզվումա ինքը Կոսովոյից փախստական էր: թեև 18 տարիա Բելգիայում էր ապրում, բայց դեռ մնալու իրավունք չէր ստացել ու ընտանիքի հետ (կինը ու 4 երեխաներ) ապրում էր անլեգալ:
Բրյուսելում փողոցի հավաքարար էր աշխատում..

հիմա էլ միանգամից սենց բախտ...
էնքան մարդ էին ընկել իր միլիոնների հետևից, որ ստիպված նորից անհետացել է..
ըստ լրագրողների կողմնակի աղբյուրի՝ փախել է Գերմանիա, բայց իրականում ոչ ոք չգիտի, թե ուր է...

Աստված քո հետ ախպերո )))

----------

John (18.10.2016), Smokie (19.10.2016), Մուշու (21.10.2016), Նաիրուհի (19.10.2016), Ուլուանա (26.10.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էսպիսի լավ լուր   :Smile: . երկու և ավելի երեխա ունեցողները կարող են անվճար սովորել բուհում։

----------

Smokie (26.10.2016), _Հրաչ_ (26.10.2016), Մուշու (27.10.2016)

----------


## keyboard

ԾԵԼԵԳՌԱՄ իմ սեեեեեե՜ր 
ՃՈ խախտումների ծանուցում Տելեգրամ հավելվածով




> ԵՐԵՎԱՆ, 30 մայիսի. /ԱՌԿԱ/. Ճանապարհային ոստիկանությունը տեղեկացնում է, որ 2017 թվականի հունիսի 5-ից գործարկվելու է Ճանապարհային ոստիկանության տեսանկարահանող կամ լուսանկարահանող սարքերով արձանագրված իրավախախտումների գործերով կայացված որոշումների վերաբերյալ «TELEGRAM» բջջային հավելվածի միջոցով տեղեկություններ տրամադրելու համակարգը, հաղորդում է ՀՀ ոստիկանության մամուլի ծառայությունը։
> 
> Համակարգից օգտվելու համար անձը պետք է ներբեռնի «TELEGRAM» բջջային հավելվածը, որում փնտրի և ընտրի «ROADPOLICEbot» ենթահավելվածը:
> 
> Այնուհետև, անհրաժեշտ է համապատասխան ցանկից ընտրել «գրանցել նոր մեքենա» հրահանգը և մուտքագել տրանսպորտային միջոցի հաշվառման համարանիշը (12YY345 կամ 345YY12 ձևաչափով) և հաշվառման վկայագրի սերիա-համարը (օրինակ՝ LZ999999 ձևաչափով):
> 
> «Եթե ուղարկված տվյալները ճիշտ են և հաշվառման համարանիշ ու հաշվառման վկայագրի սերիա-համար տվյալների զույգն իրականում առկա է Ճանապարհային ոստիկանության էլեկտրոնային ռեգիստրում, ապա անձը կստանա պատասխան այն մասին, որ նշված տրանսպորտային միջոցի տվյալներն ավելացվել են վարչական որոշումների վերաբերյալ տեղեկությունների հասանելիության ցանկում», – նշվում է ոստիկանության հաղորդագրության մեջ։
> 
> Եթե ուղարկված տվյալները ճիշտ չեն և հաշվառման համարանիշ ու հաշվառման վկայագրի սերիա-համար տվյալների զույգն առկա չէ Ճանապարհային ոստիկանության էլեկտրոնային ռեգիստրում, ապա անձը կստանա համապատասխան պատասխան:
> ...

----------


## Լեո

> ԾԵԼԵԳՌԱՄ իմ սեեեեեե՜ր 
> ՃՈ խախտումների ծանուցում Տելեգրամ հավելվածով


Շուտ ֆայմեի, մի հատ բջջային հավելված գրեի, ՃՈ-ին էլ ավելի հարմար «բիզնես» առաջակ անեի, մարդ ես, կարող ա կպներ: Բիզնեսը մնում ա բիզնես, կորչեն ՃՈ այլ ֆունկցիաները:

----------


## keyboard

> Շուտ ֆայմեի, մի հատ բջջային հավելված գրեի, ՃՈ-ին էլ ավելի հարմար «բիզնես» առաջակ անեի, մարդ ես, կարող ա կպներ: Բիզնեսը մնում ա բիզնես, կորչեն ՃՈ այլ ֆունկցիաները:


Էս գործում շահողը տելեգրամն ա, ընդ որում ոչ ուղիղ իմաստով  :Smile:  գովազդ ա իրա համար։
Մնացած ամեն ինչը անվճար ա, տելեգրամն ինքն ա անվճար պրոեկտ և վճարովի ֆունկցիաներ չունի։ Անգամ ստիկերներ, որ վայբերը սրիկայաբար ծախում ա։ Այ ռոբոտ գրելը տելեգրամի համար ու ճո-ին ծախելը լուրջ գործ ա ու փողաբեր։

----------

Աթեիստ (31.05.2017)

----------


## Լեո

> Էս գործում շահողը տելեգրամն ա, ընդ որում ոչ ուղիղ իմաստով  գովազդ ա իրա համար։
> Մնացած ամեն ինչը անվճար ա, տելեգրամն ինքն ա անվճար պրոեկտ և վճարովի ֆունկցիաներ չունի։ Անգամ ստիկերներ, որ վայբերը սրիկայաբար ծախում ա։ Այ ռոբոտ գրելը տելեգրամի համար ու ճո-ին ծախելը լուրջ գործ ա ու փողաբեր։


Լավ, բայց ինչի՞ Տելեգրամ ու ոչ ասենք փեյջե՞ր: Ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի ՃՈ այս քայլը Հայաստանում, բացի Տելեգրամին գովազդելուց: Վիճակագրություն կա՞, թե ՀՀ-ում օգտագործվող մեսենջերների քանի տոկոսն ա Տելեգրամը: Մի 5% կարող ա լինի...

----------


## keyboard

> Լավ, բայց ինչի՞ Տելեգրամ ու ոչ ասենք փեյջե՞ր:


Էս հարցին Դուրովը ավելի լավ կպատասխանի, իրա ֆանտազիայի մասով, թե ինչի հենց տելեգրամ։ Երբ մարդը որոշակի պրոեկտ ա անում, մանավանդ տելեգրամի պես լավը, հաստատ ֆանտազիան էլ գնում ա իրա ուզած անունը դրան դնելուն։ 



> Ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի ՃՈ այս քայլը Հայաստանում, բացի Տելեգրամին գովազդելուց: Վիճակագրություն կա՞, թե ՀՀ-ում օգտագործվող մեսենջերների քանի տոկոսն ա Տելեգրամը: Մի 5% կարող ա լինի...


Իմաստը շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ հատկանշական ու կարևոր ա։ Նախ, էն որ խախտումդ իմանում ես ու գուցե արագ արձագանքում ես բողոքարկման կամ դատական վարույթ սկսելու իմաստով, հետո ասենք մասնավոր դեպք․ կայանել ես մի վայրում, որտեղ կայանելը արգելվում ա ՃՈ նշանով կամ այլ տեսակի սահմանափակմամբ ու էնպես ա ստացվել, որ նշանը չես նկատել և մի քանի օր շարունակ կայանում ես նշված վայրում, տվյալ դեպքում տելեգրամով կամ սմս ով ծանուցում ստանալուց հետո խախտում կրկնակի, եռակի չես կատարի, իվերջո խախտոմների արձանագրումը ոչ թե շահույթ ա հետապնդում, ոնց որ մեր մոտ, այլ՝ կանոնակարգում ու վարորդնորի ուշադրությունն ա կենտրոնացնում նշված վայրերում երթևեության կանոնների վրա։ Ինչ վերաբերվում ա վիճակագրությանը՝ սեփական ստատստիկայից ասեմ․ հեռախոսիս մեջ մոտ 400 կոնտակտ կա, տելեգրամիս մեջ օրեկան 2-3 նոր կոնտակտից նոթիֆիքեյշն ա գալիս, որ գրացնվել են տելեգրամում։ Ընդ որում, եթե նախկինում շաբաթը մեկ-երկու անգամ էր նման բան լինում, վերջին շրջանում դա ամեն օր ա լինում։
Մնացած ստատիստիկան ՃՈ-ն կհրապարակի երևի ասենք 6 ամսվա կամ 1 տարվա բաժանորդագրություններից։

----------

Լեո (30.05.2017)

----------


## Լեո

> Էս հարցին Դուրովը ավելի լավ կպատասխանի, իրա ֆանտազիայի մասով, թե ինչի հենց տելեգրամ։ Երբ մարդը որոշակի պրոեկտ ա անում, մանավանդ տելեգրամի պես լավը, հաստատ ֆանտազիան էլ գնում ա իրա ուզած անունը դրան դնելուն։ 
> 
> 
> Իմաստը շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ հատկանշական ու կարևոր ա։ Նախ, էն որ խախտումդ իմանում ես ու գուցե արագ արձագանքում ես բողոքարկման կամ դատական վարույթ սկսելու իմաստով, հետո ասենք մասնավոր դեպք․ կայանել ես մի վայրում, որտեղ կայանելը արգելվում ա ՃՈ նշանով կամ այլ տեսակի սահմանափակմամբ ու էնպես ա ստացվել, որ նշանը չես նկատել և մի քանի օր շարունակ կայանում ես նշված վայրում, տվյալ դեպքում տելեգրամով կամ սմս ով ծանուցում ստանալուց հետո խախտում կրկնակի, եռակի չես կատարի, իվերջո խախտոմների արձանագրումը ոչ թե շահույթ ա հետապնդում, ոնց որ մեր մոտ, այլ՝ կանոնակարգում ու վարորդնորի ուշադրությունն ա կենտրոնացնում նշված վայրերում երթևեության կանոնների վրա։ Ինչ վերաբերվում ա վիճակագրությանը՝ սեփական ստատստիկայից ասեմ․ հեռախոսիս մեջ մոտ 400 կոնտակտ կա, տելեգրամիս մեջ օրեկան 2-3 նոր կոնտակտից նոթիֆիքեյշն ա գալիս, որ գրացնվել են տելեգրամում։ Ընդ որում, եթե նախկինում շաբաթը մեկ-երկու անգամ էր նման բան լինում, վերջին շրջանում դա ամեն օր ա լինում։
> Մնացած ստատիստիկան ՃՈ-ն կհրապարակի երևի ասենք 6 ամսվա կամ 1 տարվա բաժանորդագրություններից։


Գաղափարը լավն ա, ինչ խոսք: Բայց իմ ասածն ուրիշ բան ա. ինչի՞ ընտրել մի մեսենջեր, որ էդքան ոչ տարածված ա, հատկապես նպատակային խմբերի համար: Վստահ եմ, ուղարկված հաղորդագրությունների առյուծի բաժինը երբեք չեն կարդացվի առաջիկա չգիտեմ քանի տարում (չնայած ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել` հաղորդագրությունների առյուծի բաժինը երբեք չեն ուղարկվի, որովհետև մարդիկ պարզապես չեն գրանցվի համակարգում)... Լրիվ հյուսիս-հարավ ճանապարհի պատմություն ա, պրոցեսը գնում գնում գնում ա, ծախսերն էլ հետը, իսկ արդյունքը չկա ու չկա...

Ասենք ի՞նչն ա խանգարում, եթե sms հաղորդագրույթյան տեսքով դա լիներ: Ջհանդամը էդ 30 դրամը, թող 10 հազարանոց տուգանքից ոստիկանության արտաբյուջետային ֆոնդ 9970 դրամ գնար, գրողի ծոցը էդ ֆոնդը:

----------

Տրիբուն (31.05.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Տելեգրամով սա անելը համ հեշտ ա, համ լրացուցիչ ծախս չի պահանջում (օրինակ՝ սմս ուղարկել)։

Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Լեո

> Տելեգրամով սա անելը համ հեշտ ա, համ լրացուցիչ ծախս չի պահանջում (օրինակ՝ սմս ուղարկել)։


Իսկ սպասվող արդյունավետության մասին ի՞նչ կասես:

----------


## keyboard

> Իսկ սպասվող արդյունավետության մասին ի՞նչ կասես:


Սմս ուղարկող համակարգի ներդրումը հսկայական ծախսերի հետ ա կապված, ընդ որում կան վարորդներ, օրինակ՝ ես, որ իրա անունով հեռախոսահամար չունի ու նշված վարորդին սմսով ծանուցելը պրակտիկորեն անհնար ա։ Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ինչի հենց տելեգրամը, որովհետև կրկնում եմ՝ անվճար ա, ցանկացած իմաստով ու հենց նույն սկրիպների տեսնակյունից ու ծրագիրը մշակողի ֆանտազիայից կախված ամեն ինչ կարելի ա անել։ Տարածված չլինելը խնդիր չի, հենց նման ակցիաների շրջանակում էլ կտարածվի։ 
Էս դեպքում մի քիչ հզոր համակարգիչ դնելով ու մի աշխատող պահելով, էս ողջ պրոեկտը իրականանալի ա, իսկ սմս ծանուցման համար բավական բարդ ու աշխատատար մեխանիզմ ա պահանջվում։ Ու միասին կտեսնենք, թե ոչ շատ հեռու ապագայում վայբերի պես ու ավելի տարածված ու գործածական կլինի տելեգրամը:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.05.2017)

----------


## Լեո

> Սմս ուղարկող համակարգի ներդրումը հսկայական ծախսերի հետ ա կապված, ընդ որում կան վարորդներ, օրինակ՝ ես, որ իրա անունով հեռախոսահամար չունի ու նշված վարորդին սմսով ծանուցելը պրակտիկորեն անհնար ա։


Էնպես չէ, որ Տելեգրամ ունեցողին միանգամից տեղեկացում ա գալու, դրա համար պետք ա գրանցվել համակարգում: Նույնը հեռախոսահամարի պահով. պարտադիր չէ քո անունով լինի, կարող ես կարճ սմս-ով գրանցվել ու վերջ (մի ժամանակ 4car.am-ը անում էր, ու բավական արդյունավետ էր):




> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ինչի հենց տելեգրամը, որովհետև կրկնում եմ՝ անվճար ա, ցանկացած իմաստով ու հենց նույն սկրիպների տեսնակյունից ու ծրագիրը մշակողի ֆանտազիայից կախված ամեն ինչ կարելի ա անել։ Տարածված չլինելը խնդիր չի, հենց նման ակցիաների շրջանակում էլ կտարածվի։


Հսկայական ասվածը հարաբերական ա: Նախ պետք ա ծախսը համեմատել արտաբյուջետային ֆոնդում կուտակված գումարների հետ, հետո սպասվող արդյունքի հետ: Եթե անվճար նշանակում ա, որ մարդը կամ պիտի չօգտվի էդ ծառայությունից, որովհետև սմարտֆոն չունի, կամ պիտի կատարի լրացուցիչ ծախսեր ու գնի սմարտֆոն, ապա անվճար տարբերակի արդարացված լինելը կասկածելի ա դառնում: Նման խտրական մոտեցումը մարդու ինֆորմացված լինելու իրավունքի խախտում ա:




> Էս դեպքում մի քիչ հզոր համակարգիչ դնելով ու մի աշխատող պահելով, էս ողջ պրոեկտը իրականանալի ա, իսկ սմս ծանուցման համար բավական բարդ ու աշխատատար մեխանիզմ ա պահանջվում։ Ու միասին կտեսնենք, թե ոչ շատ հեռու ապագայում վայբերի պես ու ավելի տարածված ու գործածական կլինի տելեգրամը:


Առանց բարդությունների ու աշխատանքի հաջողություն համարյա թե չի լինում, բայց թող որ ես չարաչար սխալված լինեմ, ու մոտիկ ապագայում գամ ասեմ` հալալ ա ՃՈ-ին, սաղի բերանը փակեց, այդ թվում իմ : )

----------

Տրիբուն (01.06.2017)

----------


## keyboard

> Էնպես չէ, որ Տելեգրամ ունեցողին միանգամից տեղեկացում ա գալու, դրա համար պետք ա գրանցվել համակարգում: Նույնը հեռախոսահամարի պահով. պարտադիր չէ քո անունով լինի, կարող ես կարճ սմս-ով գրանցվել ու վերջ (մի ժամանակ 4car.am-ը անում էր, ու բավական արդյունավետ էր):


Էնպես չէ, որ իրանք նշում են, որ միանգամից ա տեղեկանալու օգտվողը ու նենց էլ չի, որ համակարգը վերջնական վիճակում ա: Նշված կայքը որևէ վստահություն չի ներշնչում, որ ես իմ հեռախոսահամարով այնտեղ գրանցվեմ, իսկ տելեգրամի ծառայությունների մասին ՃՈ-ն պաշտոնապես տեղեկացնում ա:




> Հսկայական ասվածը հարաբերական ա: Նախ պետք ա ծախսը համեմատել արտաբյուջետային ֆոնդում կուտակված գումարների հետ, հետո սպասվող արդյունքի հետ: Եթե անվճար նշանակում ա, որ մարդը կամ պիտի չօգտվի էդ ծառայությունից, որովհետև սմարտֆոն չունի, կամ պիտի կատարի լրացուցիչ ծախսեր ու գնի սմարտֆոն, ապա անվճար տարբերակի արդարացված լինելը կասկածելի ա դառնում: Նման խտրական մոտեցումը մարդու ինֆորմացված լինելու իրավունքի խախտում ա:


Ասածդ նման ա նրան, որ մարդը հնարավորություն չունի թիվի գնելու՝ դա իրա տեղեկաված լինելու իրավունքի խախտում ա, եղբայր, նախ ոչ մեկ չի ասում, որ սա միակ համակարգա լինելու խախտումների տեղեկացման, սա ընդամենը այթիի հրարավորությունների կիրառում ա ՃՈ սպեկտրում:






> Առանց բարդությունների ու աշխատանքի հաջողություն համարյա թե չի լինում, բայց թող որ ես չարաչար սխալված լինեմ, ու մոտիկ ապագայում գամ ասեմ` հալալ ա ՃՈ-ին, սաղի բերանը փակեց, այդ թվում իմ : )


Այո, համարյա, իսկ ես կասեմ լինում ա, եթե արհեստական չեն բարդացնում: Ստեղ նպատակ չի դրված մեկին սխալ հանելու կամ աչոկ հավաքելու, ստեղ ընդամենը կարծիքների փոխանակում ա:

----------

Լեո (10.06.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

7-ամսում Հայաստանում 117 մարդ ինքնասպան է եղել, 275 փորձ կանխվել է

Ես էլ մտածում էի իմ մոտ ա պարանոյա ․․․․ 

Ուրեմն էս վերջին մի վեց-յոթ ամիսներին համարյա տենց օր չկա, որ նորություններում չկարդամ ինքնասպանությունների մասին։ Գումարած խիստ շատացել են բռնության ու սպանության դեպքերը։ Ձեր մոտ էլ ա տենց տպավորություն, թե՞ իմ մոտ իրոք պարանոյա ա։ Ու էս 117-ը յոթ ամսում հարաբերականորեն շատ ա, թե՞ քիչ, ավելացել ա նախորդ տարիների համեմատ, թե՞ չէ։ Կա՞ ինչ-որ վիճակագրություն։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 7-ամսում Հայաստանում 117 մարդ ինքնասպան է եղել, 275 փորձ կանխվել է
> 
> Ես էլ մտածում էի իմ մոտ ա պարանոյա ․․․․ 
> 
> Ուրեմն էս վերջին մի վեց-յոթ ամիսներին համարյա տենց օր չկա, որ նորություններում չկարդամ ինքնասպանությունների մասին։ Գումարած խիստ շատացել են բռնության ու սպանության դեպքերը։ Ձեր մոտ էլ ա տենց տպավորություն, թե՞ իմ մոտ իրոք պարանոյա ա։ Ու էս 117-ը յոթ ամսում հարաբերականորեն շատ ա, թե՞ քիչ, ավելացել ա նախորդ տարիների համեմատ, թե՞ չէ։ Կա՞ ինչ-որ վիճակագրություն։


Ես չէի անհանգստանա։ Չեմ կարծում, թե Հայաստանում շատացել են ինքնասպանությունների, բռնությունների ու սպանությունների դեպքերը։ Ուղղակի մեդիա ուշադրությունն ա դրանց վրա շատացել։ Իսկ ասենք քաղցկեղի դեպքերի մասին չեն խոսում, բայց քաղցկեղն իրոք անհանգստանալու հարց ա։ Հայաստանում մահվան քսան ամենահաճախ հանդիպող պատճառներն էստեղ են։

----------


## ivy

> 7-ամսում Հայաստանում 117 մարդ ինքնասպան է եղել, 275 փորձ կանխվել է
> 
> Ես էլ մտածում էի իմ մոտ ա պարանոյա ․․․․ 
> 
> Ուրեմն էս վերջին մի վեց-յոթ ամիսներին համարյա տենց օր չկա, որ նորություններում չկարդամ ինքնասպանությունների մասին։ Գումարած խիստ շատացել են բռնության ու սպանության դեպքերը։ Ձեր մոտ էլ ա տենց տպավորություն, թե՞ իմ մոտ իրոք պարանոյա ա։ Ու էս 117-ը յոթ ամսում հարաբերականորեն շատ ա, թե՞ քիչ, ավելացել ա նախորդ տարիների համեմատ, թե՞ չէ։ Կա՞ ինչ-որ վիճակագրություն։


Մի երկու հոդված գտա էս թեմայով։

https://jam-news.net/?p=16239

http://arka.am/en/news/society/suici...armenia_grows/

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ տվյալներ, թե ինքնասպանություններով Հայաստանն աշխարհում որերորդ տեղում ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս էլ տվյալներ, թե ինքնասպանություններով Հայաստանն աշխարհում որերորդ տեղում ա։


Փաստորեն պարանոյա ա մոտս։  :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փաստորեն պարանոյա ա մոտս։


Չէի ասի պարանոյա ա, լրատվամիջոցներն են տենց պատկեր ստեղծում։

----------

Տրիբուն (02.09.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէի ասի պարանոյա ա, լրատվամիջոցներն են տենց պատկեր ստեղծում։


Երևի ․․․ 

Տենց օր չկա, որ սպանության, ինքնասպանության ու բռնության մասին գոնե մի լուր չլինի։ Երևի էնքան էլ բան չկա ասելու, էնքան էս երկրում բան տեղի չի ունենում, որ ֆոկուսը լրիվ գնացել ա դեպի յանի հօթ նյուզ ․․․․ իրանց հոր արևին։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փաստորեն պարանոյա ա մոտս։





> Երևի ․․․ 
> 
> Տենց օր չկա, որ սպանության, ինքնասպանության ու բռնության մասին գոնե մի լուր չլինի։ Երևի էնքան էլ բան չկա ասելու, էնքան էս երկրում բան տեղի չի ունենում, որ ֆոկուսը լրիվ գնացել ա դեպի յանի հօթ նյուզ ․․․․ իրանց հոր արևին։


Դրանք ամենաշատ քլիք հավաքող նյութերն են։ Դրա համար եթե չլինի էլ սպանություն կամ բռնություն, կնստեն ու կհորինեն։

----------

Շինարար (02.09.2017), Տրիբուն (02.09.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

2 օր առաջ Բելգիայի Բռուխ (Brugge) քաղաքի դատարանում լսվում էր 41 ամյա ազգությամբ հայ Դավիթ Ս.-ի գործը:

Վերջինս մեղադրվում էր կնոջը պարբերաբար ծեծելու մեջ:

Ինքն իրեն արդարացնում էր, թե 4 տարի է, ինչ կինը հրաժարվում է իր ամուսնական պարտքը կատարել, ինչի համար էլ տանն անընդհատ վեճ է ծագում:

Բայց զղջում է ու հայտարարում, թե ամեն գնով ցանկանում է պահպանել ընտանիքը:

Դատարանի որոշումը պիտի հրապարակվի եկող ամսվա 23-ին:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.09.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

Այ մարդ սրանք բայց լրիվ անասուն են..

Բան չասեց՝ մեր ժեշտի բանկեքից լավնա, բայց դե XXI-րդ դարնա վերջապես...

 В Азербайджане караульных собак будут дрессировать реагировать на армянскую речь

----------


## Տրիբուն

Քաշվանք ․․․ 

Վրաստանում 8000 տարվա հնության անոթներում հայտնաբերվել է աշխարհում ամենահին գինին. BBC

----------


## Հարդ

> Քաշվանք ․․․ 
> 
> Վրաստանում 8000 տարվա հնության անոթներում հայտնաբերվել է աշխարհում ամենահին գինին. BBC


Ոչ մեկ էլ չի քաշվել, հա հասկացանք Վրաստանում, բայց սարքողները հո հայեր էին  :Jpit:

----------

Մուշու (21.11.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչ մեկ էլ չի քաշվել, հա հասկացանք Վրաստանում, բայց սարքողները հո հայեր էին


Էն ժամանակ Վրաստան չկար, սաղ մերոնք էին ։))

----------

Հարդ (16.11.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էն ժամանակ Վրաստան չկար, սաղ մերոնք էին ։))


Կար, բայց խմիչքն ու հագուստը, մասնավորապես Արենիի կոշիկը, ներմուծում էին Հայաստանից։

----------

Mr. Annoying (15.11.2017), Մուշու (21.11.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

ասումա հույներն էլ Վրաստանից «ոսկե գեղմ»-եր էին մի հանգի կրում տանում

----------


## Bookinist

> Էն ժամանակ Վրաստան չկար, սաղ մերոնք էին ։))


Կներեք․ վրացիները արիակա՞ն ազգ են ընդհանրապես

----------


## Գաղթական

> Կներեք․ վրացիները արիակա՞ն ազգ են ընդհանրապես


Չէ, արիացի մենակ մենք ենք ու բավարացիները:
Իսկ վրացիք տուտուց են..

----------

Mr. Annoying (17.11.2017), Աթեիստ (16.11.2017), Տրիբուն (16.11.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

Իսրայելի պաշտպանության նոր Հատուկ Ջոկատ է ստեղծվել

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մեր տղեն առանց լիժեքի էլ սաղին կկրի։  :LOL: 

Հայ դահուկորդը Օլիմպիական խաղերում դահուկներ չունի

----------

Progart (14.02.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (16.02.2018), Աթեիստ (13.02.2018), Գաղթական (14.02.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մեր տղեն առանց լիժեքի էլ սաղին կկրի։ 
> 
> Հայ դահուկորդը Օլիմպիական խաղերում դահուկներ չունի


Պա՚հ, դահուկներ: Պիտի գոհ լինի, որ հյուրանոց ու սնունդ են տվել:

----------

Բարեկամ (14.02.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Բելգիան հաղթել է դատական գործն ընդդեմ ՖեյսԲուքի՝ առ այն, որ վերջինս խախտում է ինտերնետ օգտվողների գաղտնիության իրավունքը (privacy rights):

Բրյուսելի դատարանը դատապարտել է ընկերության գործունեությունն ու մարդկանց (նաև ոչ ֆբ-օգտատերերի) գաղտնիության իրավունքի ոտնահարումը՝ հետևելով բոլորին և ամենուր:

Եթե ինտերնետգիգանտն անմիջապես չդադարեցնի Բելգիայից ինտերնետ օգտագործողներին հետևելն ու չվերացնի իր կողմից հավաքագրված անձնական տվյալների բազան, ապա նա ստիպված կլինի մուծել 250.000€ տուգանք՝ ամեն ուշացրած օրվա համար:

Ընկերությունը պատրաստվում է վիճարկել դատարանի որոշումը:

----------

Progart (16.02.2018), Smokie (19.02.2018), Նաիրուհի (17.02.2018)

----------


## Վահիկ

http://www.tert.am/am/news/2018/02/2...s-lady/2622622

Ամերիկացի ակտիվիստուհին, ով պայքարում է քաղաքի աղտոտվածության դեմ, վերջին 3.5 տարվա ընթացքում իր ողջ ազատ ժամանակը նվիրում է իր հայրենի քաղաքի փողոցները ծխախոտի մնացուկներից մաքրելուն:

Դզեց

----------

Աթեիստ (25.02.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Քաղաքապետը սենց պիտի լինի էլի..

Բրյուսելյան Էթերբեքի քաղաքապետը հրամայելա ոստիկանությանը փողոցից հավաքել բոլոր այն թափառաշրջիկներին, որոնք մերժել են գիշերել ձմեռային կացարաններում:

Բելգիայի տարածքով էս օրերին մեծ սառը ալիքա անցնում ու գիշերները ջերմաստիճանը կարող է իջնել մինչև -10:
Սրա պատճառով դուրսը մնացած մարդիկ կարող են ցրտից սառել ու մահանալ:

Ոստիկանությունը կհավաքի բոլոր էդ կացարանը մերժած թափառաշրջիկներին ու կբերի քաղաքապետարանի հատուկ դահլիճ, որտեղ նրանց կզննեն բժիշկները ու բաց կթողեն միայն այն դեպքում, եթե նրանց առողջական վիճակը բավարար գնահատվի:

ՈՒ այսպես կշարունակվի մինչև մարտի 8-ը:

----------

Alphaone (10.06.2018), boooooooom (26.02.2018), Sambitbaba (26.02.2018), Smokie (04.03.2018), Նաիրուհի (26.02.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Հոլանդերեն լեզվով տեղեկատվությունա, առ այն, որ հայկական ձմերուկները պատրաստվում են էս տարի հասնել Գերմանիա ու Ավստրիա:
Իսկ ավելի ուշ՝ նաև Ֆրանսիա, Բելգիա ու Հոլանդիա:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.05.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Բրյուսելի խորհրդանիշ «Մանեկեն Պիս» արձանը զարդարվեց հայկական տարազով

----------

Gayl (09.06.2018), Տրիբուն (09.06.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Բլումբերգը հայտնում է, որ ԵՄ-ն Google-ի համար նոր պատժաչափ է սահմանել՝ 4.3 մլն €-ի չափով (5 մլն $), ինչը Google-ի տարեկան շրջանառության 5%-ն է կազմում:

Մեղադրանքը հիմնված է այն հանգամանքի վրա, որ, ըստ համաձայնագրերի, նրանք ստիպում են Անդրոիդի օգտատերերին օգտվել իրենց որոնման համակարգերից:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Բլումբերգը հայտնում է, որ ԵՄ-ն Google-ի համար նոր պատժաչափ է սահմանել՝ 4.3 մլն €-ի չափով (5 մլն $), ինչը Google-ի տարեկան շրջանառության 5%-ն է կազմում:
> 
> Մեղադրանքը հիմնված է այն հանգամանքի վրա, որ, ըստ համաձայնագրերի, նրանք ստիպում են Անդրոիդի օգտատերերին օգտվել իրենց որոնման համակարգերից:


մլրդ

----------

Աթեիստ (19.07.2018), Գաղթական (19.07.2018)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

> Բլումբերգը հայտնում է, որ ԵՄ-ն Google-ի համար նոր պատժաչափ է սահմանել՝ 4.3 մլն €-ի չափով (5 մլն $), ինչը Google-ի տարեկան շրջանառության 5%-ն է կազմում:
> 
> Մեղադրանքը հիմնված է այն հանգամանքի վրա, որ, ըստ համաձայնագրերի, նրանք ստիպում են Անդրոիդի օգտատերերին օգտվել իրենց որոնման համակարգերից:


Ձևը ճշտենք, մի հատ էլ Յանդեքս ու Ամիգո բրաուզերները զոռով նստացնելու համար դրանց հեղինակներին դատի տանք:

----------


## Գաղթական

Հարևանները դուխով լցրել են տակները)))

----------


## Տրիբուն

Shurnukh Gay Pride 2018 

ԼԳԲՏ ակտիվիստներ Շուռնուխում։ Տփել-մփել, հոմոֆոբիայի մեջ մեղադրել չլինի, բայց ես մի ժամ ա ձենով ծիծաղում եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Shurnukh Gay Pride 2018 
> 
> ԼԳԲՏ ակտիվիստներ Շուռնուխում։ Տփել-մփել, հոմոֆոբիայի մեջ մեղադրել չլինի, բայց ես մի ժամ ա ձենով ծիծաղում եմ


Էս չլինի՞ էսօր հոմոֆոբիայի միջազգային օրն էր:
Պետերբուրգում էլ ոստիկանություննա ԼԳԲՏ ակտիվիստներին նեղացրել

----------


## Gayl

Իմ արև մնումա գնան Ծովագյուղում գեյ պառադ անեն:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իմ արև մնումա գնան Ծովագյուղում գեյ պառադ անեն:


Ծովագյուղում ըսկի նատուռալները չեն կարա պառադ անեն ՃՃ

----------


## Gayl

> Ծովագյուղում ըսկի նատուռալները չեն կարա պառադ անեն ՃՃ


Հա դե ինադու են տենց տեղեր գնում, որ շուխուռ բարձրանա:

----------


## Գաղթական

Վենեսուելայի նախագահ Մադուրոն ելույթ էր ունենում մայրաքաղաք Կարակասում, երբ ենթարկվում է պայթուցիկներով զինված դրոնների կողմից հարձակման:

Պաշտոնական Կարակասը մեղադրում է հարևան Կոլումբիայի նախագահին, սակայն իրեն հարձակման հեղինակ է հռչակել մինչ այժմ անհայտ զինված խմբավորում:

Կասկածներ կան, որ պատվիրատուների հետքն ԱՄՆ-ում է:

----------

Tiger29 (05.08.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Shurnukh Gay Pride 2018 
> 
> ԼԳԲՏ ակտիվիստներ Շուռնուխում։ Տփել-մփել, հոմոֆոբիայի մեջ մեղադրել չլինի, բայց ես մի ժամ ա ձենով ծիծաղում եմ


Մեկը իմանա՝ ինչ կա ծիծաղալու, երբ երեսուն հոգով ինը ջահելի քարերով ջարդում են, որ պահն ա տենց զվարճալի։
Իրենք հավաքվել էին Շուռնուխում իրենց ընկերոջ տանը, տնից հանել են բոլորին ու ջարդել։ Էդ արնաշաղախ նկարները տեսե՞լ եք։
Մի քիչ մարդկություն, ուրիշ բան պետք չի։
Թե չէ ֆեյսբուքը բացում ես, ինչ այլանդակություն ու ատելություն ասես լցված չի քոմենթներում, դե էստեղ էլ ծիծաղում են, ընտիր վիճակ, ինչ ասեմ։

----------

Sambitbaba (06.08.2018), Շինարար (05.08.2018), Վիշապ (05.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Մեկը իմանա՝ ինչ կա ծիծաղալու, երբ երեսուն հոգով ինը ջահելի քարերով ջարդում են, որ պահն ա տենց զվարճալի։
> Իրենք հավաքվել էին Շուռնուխում իրենց ընկերոջ տանը, տնից հանել են բոլորին ու ջարդել։ Էդ արնաշաղախ նկարները տեսե՞լ եք։
> Մի քիչ մարդկություն, ուրիշ բան պետք չի։
> Թե չէ ֆեյսբուքը բացում ես, ինչ այլանդակություն ու ատելություն ասես լցված չի քոմենթներում, դե էստեղ էլ ծիծաղում են, ընտիր վիճակ, ինչ ասեմ։


Նենց չի, որ դու կարմիր խաչից էիր մենք էլ իգիլի անդամ: 
Նախ ներկայացրել են, որ գեյ պառադա եղել, իսկ դա չի նշանակում, որ ընկերոջ տանն են հավաքվել: Ու եթե քո ասածով ա հետևաբար պետք չի ներկայացնել, որ ծեծ են կերել գեյ լինելու համար: Կարողա իրանց ոռի են պահել ծեծել են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեկը իմանա՝ ինչ կա ծիծաղալու, երբ երեսուն հոգով ինը ջահելի քարերով ջարդում են, որ պահն ա տենց զվարճալի։
> Իրենք հավաքվել էին Շուռնուխում իրենց ընկերոջ տանը, տնից հանել են բոլորին ու ջարդել։ Էդ արնաշաղախ նկարները տեսե՞լ եք։
> Մի քիչ մարդկություն, ուրիշ բան պետք չի։
> Թե չէ ֆեյսբուքը բացում ես, ինչ այլանդակություն ու ատելություն ասես լցված չի քոմենթներում, դե էստեղ էլ ծիծաղում են, ընտիր վիճակ, ինչ ասեմ։


Էտ հեչ ծիծաղելի չի։ Ես ցավում եմ, որ իմ գրածը տենց ա հասկացվել, որ ես կարող ա ծիծաղեի բռնության վրա, ուզում ա երեսուն հոգով ինի վրա հարձակված լինեին, ուզում ա հակառակը։ Հույս ունեմ երեսուննին էլ ոնց պետք ա կպատժի օրենքը։ Ֆեյսբուքում էլ խաբար չեմ ինչ ա կատարվում… 

Իմ համար ծիծաղելին զուտ «ԼԳՏԲ ակտիվիստները Շուռնուխում» արտահայտությունն ա. contradiction in terms: Ոնց ուզում ես հասկացի, բայց էտ ծիծաղելի ա։ Շուռնուխը աշխարհի վերջն ա, ընդհանուր մի 250 հոգի բնակչությամբ։ Էտ գյուղում սկի երևի ռադիո մինչև հիմա չի բռնում, ի՞նչ ԼԳՏԲ ակտիվիստ։

----------

Chuk (06.08.2018), ivy (05.08.2018), Sambitbaba (06.08.2018), Անվերնագիր (06.08.2018), Հայկօ (05.08.2018), Շինարար (06.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

«Շուռնուխում տեղի ունեցածը ծրագրավորված սցենար էր»
Գորիս համայնքի ավագանու անդամ ԱՐԱՐԱՏ ԱՂԱԲԵԿՅԱՆԸ «Իրավունքի» հետ զրույցում նոր մանրամասներ է պատմել Սյունիքի մարզի Շուռնուխ գյուղում տեղի ունեցած միջադեպից: Հիշեցնենք, որ օրեր առաջ սահմանապահ գյուղ էին Շուռնուխ էին ժամանել մոտ 10 ԼԳԲՏ-ականներ՝ խմբակային հավաք կազմակերպելու անվան տակ: Գյուղի անդորրն ու հասարակական կարգը խախտելու, խուլիգանական դրսեւորումների եւ գյուղացիների պատիվն ու արժանապատվությունը վիրավորելու համար էլ շուռնուխցի կանայք եւ դեռահաս երեխաները վրդովվել եւ անցել էին ինքնապաշտպանության՝ դուրս հրավիրելով ԼԳԲՏ-ականներին իրենց գյուղից:

 Հնարավոր է, ՔՊ-ն Երևանի ավագանու ընտրություններին մասնակցի բոլորովին նոր դաշինքով. Նիկոլ Փաշինյան
Ըստ Ա. Աղաբեկյանի, ամեն ինչ ծրագրավորված էր ու միտումնավոր, ինչ-որ տեղ կարելի է ասել նաեւ, որ ԼԳԲՏ-ականներն իրենց նպատակին հասան:

- Նախ առաջինն անդրադառնանք Շուռնուխ բնակավայրին, կարծես թե, հենց այնպես չէ, որ թիրախավորվել է այս գյուղը: Շուռնուխն ազատագրված գյուղ է, գյուղի բնակիչների մեծամասնությունը ազատամարտիկների, պատերազմի միջով անցած վիրավոր տղերքի ընտանիքներ են ու ամենակարեւորը՝ ավանդապաշտ: Շուռնուխցիները մեր քրիստոնեությունը, մեր եկեղեցին, մեր նիստուկացը, մեր ադաթները պահող մարդիկ են: Բոլորը կփաստեն այս մասին, ովքեր մեր գյուղով անցել են՝ տուրիստ լինի, թե ճամփորդ, հյուրին հյուրասիրությունով, աղ ու հացով ենք միշտ գոհացրել եւ ճանապարհ դրել: Ինչ վերաբերում է ԼԳԲՏ-ականներին, երկու-երեք տարի է նկատել ենք գյուղում նրանց շարժը, բայց ոչ մեկը դրանց բան չի ասել:  Ինչ ուզում են անեն, մենք ավանդապաշտ ենք, մենք չենք սիրում այն ամենն, ինչը մեզանում ընդունված չէ, հարիր չէ մեր ազգին եւ մեր եկեղեցուն:

- Պարոն Աղաբեկյան, եթե նախկինում էլ են ԼԳԲՏ-ականներ հայտնվել գյուղում, ի՞նչն էր պատճառը, որ այս անգամ գյուղացիները ոտքի ելան ու դուրս հրավիրեցին նրանց Շուռնուխից:

- Ես կմանրամասնեմ թող բոլորը լսեն ու նոր քննադատությունները տան՝ մեր ժողովուրդի արածն արդարացի էր, թե՝ ոչ: Նախ օգոստոսի 2-ի գիշերվա կեսին իրենք մոմավառություն են անում ու գելուգազանի ձայներ հանում, մարդկանց անդորրը խանգարում: Մենք չափահաս մարդիկ ենք, գիտենք, թե իրենք ովքեր են, արդեն մի քանի տարի է, մեզ թույլ չենք տալիս մի բան ասենք, բայց երբ արդեն նրանք հետաքրքրություն են առաջացնում երեխաների մոտ, ինչը մեր երեխաներին ընդհանրապես պետք չէ, արդեն վտանգավոր է դառնում: Իբր մենք գիտենք, թե իրենք ով են քիչ է, մի հատ էլ մեր երեխաներն իմանա՞ն: Մինչդեռ այսօր նույնիսկ իրենց այդ հապավումն են անգիր արել: Մի՞թե մեր երեխաները հայրենասիրություն ու այլ բաներ չունեն սովորելու, մնացել էր սա: Այս մի քանի օրվա մեջ այդ շեղվածությունը դեպի անդունդն է տանում մեր երեխաների մանկանան հոգիները, իրենց աղմուկ-աղաղակով պղտորում էին մեր երեխաների մտքերը:

- Այսինքն՝  կարելի՞ է ասել, որ առաջին հերթին գյուղի հասարակական կարգն ու անդորրն է խախտվել ԼԳԲՏ-ականների աղմկոտ հավաքի պատճառով:

- Միայն այդ գիշերվա կեսի ձայները չէ, պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք, որ տղա երեխաները տեսել են, թե ինչպես են այդ տղամարդիկ կանացի հագուստով, հային ոչ վայել կեցվածքով, շարժուձեւով, կանացի սովորություններով  շրջել գյուղամիջում: Օգոստոսի 2-ին՝ իրենց հավաքվելու օրը, եկել են գյուղ ու կամաց-կամաց զանգվածը մեծացել է, դարձել են մի 9-10 հոգի ու երեկոյան էլ իրենց այդ փարթի են կազմակերպել: Ինչ են անում, ինչով են զբաղված իրենց սովորության համաձայն, մեզ ընդհանրապես հետաքրքիր չի, բայց շատ խորթ է ու բարոյահոգեբանական ծանր ազդեցություն է թողնում մեր երեխաների վրա: Ու էլի եմ ասում՝ հենց այնպես չէ, որ Շուռնուխն են ընտրել, իմացել են, որ շուռնուխցիները վայրկյանում պոռթկացող, ավանդապաշտ ժողովուրդն են: Սա ծրագրված էր եւ սրա մեջ շատ թաքնված նպատակներ են դուրս գալու:

 Բակո Սահակյանն ու Արթուր Վանեցյանը քննարկել են անվտանգության ոլորտում հայկական երկու պետությունների համագործակցությանը վերաբերող հարցեր
- Նկատի ունեք, որ հենց ԼԳԲՏ-ականնե՞րն են հրահրել, որ միջադեպը տեղի ունենա:

- Բա կարծում եք՝ այդ քաշքշոցը իրենց ուզածով չէ՞ր: Դեռ մի տեղ իրենք մոմ էլ կվառեին, որ հաջողության այս փառքին հասան, թե տեսեք, միջազգային կազմակերպություններ, մեզ նեղեցին, ճնշեցին, մեզ օգնություն ցույց տվեք, դրսից գումարներ տվեք ու չի բացառվում, որ ապաստան էլ խնդրեն այլ պետություններից, որ փրկեք մեզ հալածում են: Կարծես, ամեն ինչ ծրագրված լիներ, մեկին ասել էին՝ դու անպայման գլուխդ այնպես կպահես, որ հարված ստանաս, մյուսին ասել էին՝ ոտքդ այնպես կհապես, որ սայթաքես, ու ամենակարեւորը՝ նրանցից մեկն էլ փաստավավերագրական նյութը նկարահանողն էր, որ հանրությանը ցույց տան, թե տեսեք մենք այս վիճակում ենք: Լրիվ ծրագրավորված սցենար էր, դրա արմատները չգիտեմ որտեղից է գալիս, բայց հաստատ արմատներ ունի: Ուղղակի բերեցին, ջարդեցին շուռնուխցիների գլխին, բայց Աստված գոյություն ունի, մարդկություն գոյություն ունի, մեր ժողովրդին ճիշտ գնահատական տվողը, կտա: Ով ինչ ուզում է անի՝ իր կեցվածքով, իր տոնայնությամբ, շարժումներով ու սովորություններով, բայց թող չգան, չվարակեն մեզ ու չտարածվեն: Ես վարչապետին էլ եմ խնդրում, որ օրենքի ամենայն խստությամբ՝ օրենսդիրը մի որոշում ընդունի, որ նման քարոզչության համար պատժեն խստագույնս: Քանի ունենք եկեղեցի, ունենք ժողովուրդ, առողջ հասարակություն, մենք դրան դեմ ենք լինելու:

- Փաստորեն, ԼԳԲՏ-ականները հաճախ են եկել Շուռնուխ եւ հյուրընկալվել շուռնուխցի ԼԳԲՏ-ական Հայկ Հակոբյանենց տանը կամ օբյեկտում: Նախկինում ինչպե՞ս է ստացվել, որ գյուղը դեմ չի կանգնել ու չի բողոքել:

- Ավելի ճիշտ ոչ թե ընդունել է, այլ թքած է ունեցել, բայց այս անգամ բանը հասել է այն աստիճանի՝ այդ աղմուկի, ոռնոցի, փողոցային շնացման ու գելացման պատճառով, որ եթե մի պահ դուք այնտեղ լինեիք կմտածեիք, որ զուտ գազանանոց է: Ի դեպ, նոր ենք իմանում երեխաներից, որ անցած տարի գյուղ եկած ԼԳԲՏ-ականները տղա երեխաներին նույնիսկ հրավիրել են երեկոյան գինի ըմպելու: Այս ամենը չի կարող  անհետեւանք մնալ:

Նյութը՝ ՀՐԱՆՏ ՍԱՐԱՖՅԱՆԻ
https://www.iravunk.com/news/64289

----------


## Gayl

Ինչպես միշտ փորձել են պաշտպանվողի,խեղճի ու անմեղի կերպարանք ընդունել: Եթե երեխայի պահը ճիշտա ու վապշե, եթե էս պատմությունը ճիշտա ուրեմն սրանք, ոչ թե գեյ են այլ գ7 են:

----------


## Chuk

Ապ, մի կարդա սենց էշություններ ։ճ

----------

ivy (11.08.2018), Ծլնգ (11.08.2018), Հայկօ (11.08.2018), Տրիբուն (11.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Ապ, մի կարդա սենց էշություններ ։ճ


Միշտ զոհի կարգավիճակում ենք պատկերացրել ու էն սկզբից էլ վստահ էի, որ բզբզացել են:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> «Շուռնուխում տեղի ունեցածը ծրագրավորված սցենար էր»


Գորիսի ավագանու ՀՀԿ անդամը որ գեյերի մասին խոսելիս Նժդեհի անունը չի տվել արդեն եքյա պռոգրես ա  :LOL: 

Սաղ հեչ, էն որ կարդում ես սենց սադրանքներով-բանով ԼԳԲՏ-ական տասովկեք, հայրենասիրական ավանդապաշտ Զանգեզուրի ու գեյրոպական բարքերի դարակազմիկ բախում․․․ մեկ էլ հոպ՝ «Հնարավոր է, ՔՊ-ն Երևանի ավագանու ընտրություններին մասնակցի բոլորովին նոր դաշինքով. Նիկոլ Փաշինյան»․․․ էս սմայլիկը ահագին մեղմ ա ցույց տալիս էս տողի վրա պադնոժկաս  :Shok:  Գայլ ջան, մի արա սենց բան, ախպերս, սրտից (պտուտակադիսկից) թույլ հնամաշ հեռախոսներ էլ են մեկ-մեկ էս ակումբը կարդում․․․

----------


## Gayl

Ծլնգ խի պիտի գեյերին հավատամ ու ոչ թե գյուղացիներին կամ հակառակը? 
Նախ ծեծող կանայք էլ են նույն պատմությունը պատմում, հետո դա իրենց կողմից չի հերքվել: Էդ ոնց եղավ մի քանի անգամ գնացել եկել ծեծ չեն կերել ու մեկ էլ հիմա ծեծեցվին? Եվ եթե գյուղացիք ճիշտ են պատմում ուրեմն լավ են արել, քիչ են արել, պտի նենց ծեծեին, որ բամբակով ջուրը խմեին: Ինչ ա նշանակում երեխային հրավիրեն գինի խմելու? այ ո...ատու գ7 էդքան անվախ ես?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Միշտ զոհի կարգավիճակում ենք պատկերացրել ու էն սկզբից էլ վստահ էի, որ բզբզացել են:


Էն օրը մի հատ վիդեո էին տեղարդել նորություններով, հիմա զահլա չկա ման գամ գտնեմ, շատ պատահական Շուռնուխցի կանանցից մեկը մի տողով ասեց ողջ ճշմարտությունը։ Ասեց, էրեխես էկավ տուն ասեց, մամ տղեքն ասում են գյուղ գոմիկներ են էկել, տղեքով որոշել ենք գնանք գյուղից լարենք, մենք էլ ասեցինք գնացեք։ 

Մնացած սաղ արդեն դասական մուտիլովկեքն են՝ գյուղական լեգենդները շարքից - մոմավառություն  :LOL:  հինավուրց գոմիկների ոգեկոչում, փողոցում գայլերի ու դինոզավրերի ձայներ, կոկորդիլոսների օրգիաներ ․․․․  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (12.08.2018), Վիշապ (11.08.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հեսա, գտա վիդեոն ․․․․ 2:50-ից։ 




Կարաք լրիվ էլ նայեք։ Էս կարմիր շորերով տանկը, քիթս կտրեմ, գյուղի գլխավոր ընտրակաշառք բաժանողն ա եղել։

----------

Աթեիստ (18.08.2018), Վիշապ (12.08.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

NBC-ով էլ սրան անդրադարձան, խայդառագ եղանք :Ճ

----------


## Gayl

> Էն օրը մի հատ վիդեո էին տեղարդել նորություններով, հիմա զահլա չկա ման գամ գտնեմ, շատ պատահական Շուռնուխցի կանանցից մեկը մի տողով ասեց ողջ ճշմարտությունը։ Ասեց, էրեխես էկավ տուն ասեց, մամ տղեքն ասում են գյուղ գոմիկներ են էկել, տղեքով որոշել ենք գնանք գյուղից լարենք, մենք էլ ասեցինք գնացեք։ 
> 
> Մնացած սաղ արդեն դասական մուտիլովկեքն են՝ գյուղական լեգենդները շարքից - մոմավառություն  հինավուրց գոմիկների ոգեկոչում, փողոցում գայլերի ու դինոզավրերի ձայներ, կոկորդիլոսների օրգիաներ ․․․․


Կարա և քո ասածով լինի,բայց կարա և հակառակը լինի ու չենք կարող վստահ լինել, որովհետև ոչ դու ես ներկա եղել ու ոչ էլ ես: Ամեն դեպքում ոստիկանությունը թող պարզի եղելությունը:

----------


## Chuk

> Էն օրը մի հատ վիդեո էին տեղարդել նորություններով, հիմա զահլա չկա ման գամ գտնեմ, շատ պատահական Շուռնուխցի կանանցից մեկը մի տողով ասեց ողջ ճշմարտությունը։ Ասեց, էրեխես էկավ տուն ասեց, մամ տղեքն ասում են գյուղ գոմիկներ են էկել, տղեքով որոշել ենք գնանք գյուղից լարենք, մենք էլ ասեցինք գնացեք։ 
> 
> Մնացած սաղ արդեն դասական մուտիլովկեքն են՝ գյուղական լեգենդները շարքից - մոմավառություն  հինավուրց գոմիկների ոգեկոչում, փողոցում գայլերի ու դինոզավրերի ձայներ, կոկորդիլոսների օրգիաներ ․․․․


Էդ գյուղապետն էլ ա ասել, հարցազրույցներից մեկում: Որ գյուղի երեխեքն իրան զանգել ասել են «գոմիկներ են եկել, ուզում ենք տփենք, ես էլ ասեցի, դրանք շառ են գործ չունեք»: Տենց մի բան:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.08.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Բազմահազարանոց ցույցեր են տեղի ունեցել այսօր Թունիսում՝ ընդդեմ նոր օրինագծի, որը նախատեսում է չեղարկել մահապատիժը, օրինականացնել հոմոսեքսուալիզմը և հավասար ժառանգական իրավունքներ սահմանել կանանց համար:

Մինչ այս հոմոսեքսուալիզմը երկրում դատապարտելի էր ու պատժվում էր 3 տարի ազատազրկմամբ:
Իսկ կանայք իրավունք ունեյին ժառանգություն ստանալու՝ տղամարդկանցից 2 անգամ պակաս:

Ցուցարար ֆունդամենտալիստները վստահ են, որ օրինագիծը դեմ է Ղուրանի հիմունքներին և տեղացիների հասարակական բարքերին:

----------


## Chuk

> Մինչ այս հոմոսեքսուալիզմը երկրում դատապարտելի էր ու պատժվում էր 3 տարի ազատազրկմամբ:


Հոմոսքեսուալիզմի համար 3 տարի դատապարտելը ո՞րն ա: Բերդում փոխու՞մ ա սեքսուալ կողմնորոշումը: Թե՞ հենց ազատվում ա՝ մի հատ էլ են նստացնում:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.08.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հոմոսքեսուալիզմի համար 3 տարի դատապարտելը ո՞րն ա: Բերդում փոխու՞մ ա սեքսուալ կողմնորոշումը: Թե՞ հենց ազատվում ա՝ մի հատ էլ են նստացնում:


Լավն էր )))
Տենց չէի մտածել:
Երևի հուսով են, որ կամ կենդանի դուրս չի գա բանտից, կամ «կուղղվի»..

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ խի պիտի գեյերին հավատամ ու ոչ թե գյուղացիներին կամ հակառակը? 
> Նախ ծեծող կանայք էլ են նույն պատմությունը պատմում, հետո դա իրենց կողմից չի հերքվել: Էդ ոնց եղավ մի քանի անգամ գնացել եկել ծեծ չեն կերել ու մեկ էլ հիմա ծեծեցվին? Եվ եթե գյուղացիք ճիշտ են պատմում ուրեմն լավ են արել, քիչ են արել, պտի նենց ծեծեին, որ բամբակով ջուրը խմեին: Ինչ ա նշանակում երեխային հրավիրեն գինի խմելու? այ ո...ատու գ7 էդքան անվախ ես?


Ոչ նրանց պիտի հավատաս, ոչ էլ մյուսներին․ ինքդ քեզ պիտի հավատաս, ու այդ սմբակավորի հարցազրույցից չի որ պիտի հետևեություններ անես։ Չնայած ոտից գլուխ էդ տավարը մառազմ ա, բայց լրիվ բացող մի բանը մենակ նշեմ։ Ասում ա․ «Իբր մենք գիտենք, թե իրենք ով են քիչ է, մի հատ էլ մեր երեխաներն իմանա՞ն:»․․․ հիմա սրան մեկը լինի ասի․ ― չէ, հրոխպեր, ձեր գյուղի երեխաները թող չիմանան, թող հալամ աշխարհը իմանա, ու դու էլ սենց տավար-տավար կանգնած կողքդ լիքը երեխաները վրեդ նայելով աննասուն ինտերվյուներ տաս։ Մեկը ինձ որ մի շաբաթ առաջ հարցնեիր՝ շուռնուխը ի՞նչ ա, կպատասխանեի՝ «գյաբռլամիշի» գրական հայերեն տարբերա՞կը․․․ բայց պարզվեց որ չէ՝ Գորիսի համայնքի գյուղ ա, որտեղ ոչ միայն ազատ ու բացահայտ նույնասեռականներ են ապրում, այլ նաև որ բախտդ բերի կողքով անցնելուց, կարող ա դինոզավրա-մամոնտների ձայներով ու մոմավառությամբ ցենտր ԼԳԲՏՔ-ական վակխանալիաների հանդիպես, իսկ թե պոպկոռնդ հերիքի, մի հատ էլ՝ գյուղամիջով խմբակային վազքով փառավոր մախաչի էլ։ Ես հլը հեչ, հեն ա NBC-ի լսարանն էլ արդեն գիտի, որ ԼԳԲՏՔ համայնքի իրավուքների պայքարի հայաստանյան ֆրոնտը Շուռնուխ գյուղով ա անցնում  :LOL:  Եթե արտերկրից զբոսաշրջիկների սպասարկման գործակալություն ունենայի, Արցախ քշող տրանսպորտը մի հատ Շուռնուխի մեջով կպտտեի, ու այդ «կենտրոնական դիրք ունեցող» տան մոմավառությամբ պատմության գիրկը մտած պատշգամբը մատնացույց կանեի, պատմելով, թե ոնց են քրիստոնեությունը առաջինը որպես պետական կրոն ընդունած երկրի սենց խուլ գյուղերում լրիվ բացահայտ նույնասեռականներ ապրում, բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ ԼԳԲՏՔ թեմաները մշտակտիվ են հումանիստ, բայց ավանդական հայերի սրտերում ու հասարակական կյանքում։ Երեխաներին են փրկում, որ հանկարծ չիմանամ  :Lol2:  աչքիս մի շաբաթ առաջվա «շուռնուխ»-ի մասին վարկածս էլ իրականությունից շատ հեռու չէր լինի  :LOL: 

Հ․Գ․
Եթե մեծերը իրենց գործողությունները «երեխաների մասին մտածե՛ք» տիպի արդարացումներով են բացատրում, ապա Չուկի ասած, էդ էշություններին ուշադրություն մի դարձրու։

Հ․Հ․Գ․
Սաղ ողբերգությունը նրանում ա, որ կարծես սադրանք անողները եղել են մի երկու գորիսցի, ովքեր ԼԳԲՏՔ-ականների հետքերով եկել են գյուղ, ու տեղացիներին թասիբի գցելով, Շուռնուխը մի մեծ յուղալի կետով քարտեզի վրա շշել (լինի հետևը քաղաքական մոտիվ, թե չէ)։ Հիմա էս սմբակավորներն էլ կանգնած գյուղամեջում իրենք իրենց արադարացումներ են մոգոնում։

----------

Աթեիստ (18.08.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հեսա, գտա վիդեոն ․․․․ 2:50-ից։ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Կարաք լրիվ էլ նայեք։ Էս կարմիր շորերով տանկը, քիթս կտրեմ, գյուղի գլխավոր ընտրակաշառք բաժանողն ա եղել։


Արա Տրիբուն էս ի՞նչ արիր  :LOL:  Գայլի դրած հոդվածից հետո էս վիդեոյի զաստավկեն որ տեսա, ասի էս նեուժելի՞ քվիրները օրը ցերեկով ու երեխաներով շրջապատված Շուռնուխի ավանդական ցլերին ջիջիլ են գցում իրենց կարմիր զգեստներով, էն էլ պարզվեց էսի քվիր չի, այլ ընտրակաշառք բաժանող տանկ ա։  :Jpit:

----------


## Ծլնգ

Արա Էս ի՜նչ բոմբ են սրանք  :LOL:  էս ի՜նչ զբոսաշրջիկային պոտենցիալ ա կորում․․․ Խնձորեսկի անունն ա հելել, կողքը սենց գանձը անտես ա մնացել․․․




Կարգին Հայկո եք ասում․․․ այ սենց գյուղերով պետք ա շրջել ու ռեալիթի շոուներ հանել․․ էլ կակոյ-տակոյ հնդկական սերիալ։

----------

Տրիբուն (12.08.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Բա որ ասում եմ՝ հոմոֆոբիայի օրերն են..

Շաբաթվա սկզբում բելգիական Գենտում էին հոլեբիներ ծեծել, երեկ էլ՝ Անտվերպենի գեյ-պարադի ընթացքում..

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արա Էս ի՜նչ բոմբ են սրանք  էս ի՜նչ զբոսաշրջիկային պոտենցիալ ա կորում․․․ Խնձորեսկի անունն ա հելել, կողքը սենց գանձը անտես ա մնացել․․․
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Կարգին Հայկո եք ասում․․․ այ սենց գյուղերով պետք ա շրջել ու ռեալիթի շոուներ հանել․․ էլ կակոյ-տակոյ հնդկական սերիալ։


Խոսացողների հետևի պլանում գյուղի գլխին տնգած խաչ ա երևում։ Չգիտեմ, թե էս որ իզվռաշեններն են որոշել, որ մեր գյուղերի գլխին գերեզմանաքարի պես իրանց գեղցի ճաշակներով խաչեր պիտի տնգեն։ Ես էս վերջերս եմ էս տրենդը նկատել։ Գնում էի Արմավիրի Բաղրամյան գյուղ, որ Սարդարապատ մտա, գյուղամեջում մի հատ հիսուն մետրանոց խաչ էր, ասեցի մեղայաստսծուաստված, էս ի՞նչ էր։ Հետո դեպի Բաղրամյան «ճանապարհին» ամեն գյուղի մուտքի մոտ մի հատ էս խաչի մինի կոպիայից էր, մի 10-15 մետրանոց։ Գյուղամիջյան ճանապարհները ․․․․․  իմ արև, Ստալնգրադի ռմբակոծությունից հետո ճանապարհները դրանց համեմատ գերմանական տռասաներ են։ Ու նոր հասկացա, որ խաչը դրած ա, որ մի հատ տարածք մտնելուց առաջ ասես «Աստված մեր հետ», մի հատ էլ դուրս գալուց հետո ասես «փառքդ շատ տեր Աստված»:

----------


## Շինարար

> Խոսացողների հետևի պլանում գյուղի գլխին տնգած խաչ ա երևում։ Չգիտեմ, թե էս որ իզվռաշեններն են որոշել, որ մեր գյուղերի գլխին գերեզմանաքարի պես իրանց գեղցի ճաշակներով խաչեր պիտի տնգեն։ Ես էս վերջերս եմ էս տրենդը նկատել։ Գնում էի Արմավիրի Բաղրամյան գյուղ, որ Սարդարապատ մտա, գյուղամեջում մի հատ հիսուն մետրանոց խաչ էր, ասեցի մեղայաստսծուաստված, էս ի՞նչ էր։ Հետո դեպի Բաղրամյան «ճանապարհին» ամեն գյուղի մուտքի մոտ մի հատ էս խաչի մինի կոպիայից էր, մի 10-15 մետրանոց։ Գյուղամիջյան ճանապարհները ․․․․․  իմ արև, Ստալնգրադի ռմբակոծությունից հետո ճանապարհները դրանց համեմատ գերմանական տռասաներ են։ Ու նոր հասկացա, որ խաչը դրած ա, որ մի հատ տարածք մտնելուց առաջ ասես «Աստված մեր հետ», մի հատ էլ դուրս գալուց հետո ասես «փառքդ շատ տեր Աստված»:


Վրաստան տուրիզմի աշխուժացման հետևանքներն են: Լավ բան չենք սովորի: Վերջին անգամ Հայաստան գալիս՝ Վրաստանի սահմանից մինչև Վանաձոր ամենատհաճ նորությունները էս խաչերն էին, Վանաձորում Թագավորանիստ հրաշք բլրի գլխին նույնիսկ, աջուձախ այսինքն:

----------


## Gayl

> Ոչ նրանց պիտի հավատաս, ոչ էլ մյուսներին․ ինքդ քեզ պիտի հավատաս, ու այդ սմբակավորի հարցազրույցից չի որ պիտի հետևեություններ անես։ Չնայած ոտից գլուխ էդ տավարը մառազմ ա, բայց լրիվ բացող մի բանը մենակ նշեմ։ Ասում ա․ «Իբր մենք գիտենք, թե իրենք ով են քիչ է, մի հատ էլ մեր երեխաներն իմանա՞ն:»․․․ հիմա սրան մեկը լինի ասի․ ― չէ, հրոխպեր, ձեր գյուղի երեխաները թող չիմանան, թող հալամ աշխարհը իմանա, ու դու էլ սենց տավար-տավար կանգնած կողքդ լիքը երեխաները վրեդ նայելով աննասուն ինտերվյուներ տաս։ Մեկը ինձ որ մի շաբաթ առաջ հարցնեիր՝ շուռնուխը ի՞նչ ա, կպատասխանեի՝ «գյաբռլամիշի» գրական հայերեն տարբերա՞կը․․․ բայց պարզվեց որ չէ՝ Գորիսի համայնքի գյուղ ա, որտեղ ոչ միայն ազատ ու բացահայտ նույնասեռականներ են ապրում, այլ նաև որ բախտդ բերի կողքով անցնելուց, կարող ա դինոզավրա-մամոնտների ձայներով ու մոմավառությամբ ցենտր ԼԳԲՏՔ-ական վակխանալիաների հանդիպես, իսկ թե պոպկոռնդ հերիքի, մի հատ էլ՝ գյուղամիջով խմբակային վազքով փառավոր մախաչի էլ։ Ես հլը հեչ, հեն ա NBC-ի լսարանն էլ արդեն գիտի, որ ԼԳԲՏՔ համայնքի իրավուքների պայքարի հայաստանյան ֆրոնտը Շուռնուխ գյուղով ա անցնում  Եթե արտերկրից զբոսաշրջիկների սպասարկման գործակալություն ունենայի, Արցախ քշող տրանսպորտը մի հատ Շուռնուխի մեջով կպտտեի, ու այդ «կենտրոնական դիրք ունեցող» տան մոմավառությամբ պատմության գիրկը մտած պատշգամբը մատնացույց կանեի, պատմելով, թե ոնց են քրիստոնեությունը առաջինը որպես պետական կրոն ընդունած երկրի սենց խուլ գյուղերում լրիվ բացահայտ նույնասեռականներ ապրում, բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ ԼԳԲՏՔ թեմաները մշտակտիվ են հումանիստ, բայց ավանդական հայերի սրտերում ու հասարակական կյանքում։ Երեխաներին են փրկում, որ հանկարծ չիմանամ  աչքիս մի շաբաթ առաջվա «շուռնուխ»-ի մասին վարկածս էլ իրականությունից շատ հեռու չէր լինի 
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Եթե մեծերը իրենց գործողությունները «երեխաների մասին մտածե՛ք» տիպի արդարացումներով են բացատրում, ապա Չուկի ասած, էդ էշություններին ուշադրություն մի դարձրու։
> 
> Հ․Հ․Գ․
> Սաղ ողբերգությունը նրանում ա, որ կարծես սադրանք անողները եղել են մի երկու գորիսցի, ովքեր ԼԳԲՏՔ-ականների հետքերով եկել են գյուղ, ու տեղացիներին թասիբի գցելով, Շուռնուխը մի մեծ յուղալի կետով քարտեզի վրա շշել (լինի հետևը քաղաքական մոտիվ, թե չէ)։ Հիմա էս սմբակավորներն էլ կանգնած գյուղամեջում իրենք իրենց արադարացումներ են մոգոնում։


Այսինքն ինքս ինձ հավատամ? Կարողա գիտես Վանգան եմ? Էդ դու կարողա փաստերի փոխարեն մոմ թափելն ես նախընտրում?: Ոչ մի կողմի խոսքը չպիտի անտեսվի: Ավելի լավ կլինի ոստիկանությանը հավատանք:

----------


## Գաղթական

Սբ. Մարիամ Աստվածածնի Վերափոխման տոնի կապակցությամբ հանդիսությունն էի նոր լայվ նայում՝ Շուռնուխից:

Հավեսով ու քեֆչի ժողովուրդ են երևում:

Մարդկանց, ու ողջ երկիրն էլ հետները, աշխարհով մեկ խայտառակ արեցին ու ով չալարեց՝ արտահայտվեց սրա մասին, դաժը եթե մինչև էդ ըսկի Հայաստանի տեղն էլ չգիտեյին..

Բայց ոչ ոքի մտքով չանցավ մի կես բերան նշել, որ մինչև էդ սաղ գյուղն էլ իմացելա իրենց գեյ համագյուղացու մասին ու ձեռք չեն տվել:
Ավելին՝ նրան թեկուզ խմբով համեցող հավանաբար էլի հոլեբի հյուրերի մասին էլ են իմացել ու էլի երբեք խնդիր չի եղել, երբ վերջիններն իրանց մարդավարի են պահել:
Էլ ավելին՝ հայտնի դեպքերից առաջ տաքարյուն ջահելությունը միանգամից ոհմակի պես չի՛ որ հարձակվելա, այլ սկզբից ավագ սերնդի ու մինչև գյուղապետ կարծիքա հարցրել, թե ոնց վարվեն ստեղծված իրավիճակում, հետո հավաքվել գնացել են հյուրերին կարգի հրավիրելու, ագրեսիայի են հանդիպել ու նոր միայն կրկնապատիկ կամ քառապատիկ ավել ագրեսիայով հետ պատասխանել..
Ինչը, ինչ խոսք, անտեղի ու անհամաչափ բռիությունա եղել, քանի որ օրինաց երկրում ինքնադատաստանը տեղ չպիտի ունենա ու հասարակական կարգը խախտելու համար էլ պատժաչափեր կան սահմանված (եթե իհարկե էդպիսիք իրոք տեղ են ունեցել):

Մի խոսքով՝ 2 կողմերի հերոսներին էլ պրն. Վերցիկյանի մոտ հրավիրելա պետք:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Այսինքն ինքս ինձ հավատամ? Կարողա գիտես Վանգան եմ? Էդ դու կարողա փաստերի փոխարեն մոմ թափելն ես նախընտրում?: Ոչ մի կողմի խոսքը չպիտի անտեսվի: Ավելի լավ կլինի ոստիկանությանը հավատանք:


Այսինքն քթածակ օգտագործի տեղեկությունների հնդրման մեջ։ Պատմելու թելին, արգումենտների որակին, հարցազրույց վարողի հարցադրման ոճին, տրամաբանականությանը ի վերջո։ Էդ հարցազրույցի վիդեոն էլ կարաս նայես, թե ոնց ա հարց տվողը հա փորձում «այլասեռության քարոզի» խոսք քաշել, ու գինու խմելու կանչելու կոնտեքստն է կարաս լսես (6:33-ից), որ հասկանաս, թե ինչ մատից ծծած տուֆտություն ա․․․ 




բայց հա, դու մի անտեսի, ոստիկանությանն էլ հավատա (որ ավանդապաշտ գյուղում հայտնի գեյի ու իր ընկերներին սամասուդ անող հեղինակավոր տղերքի վրա արդարություն են բերելու)։ Տո վարչապետին էլ հասնի, վախեմ նախընտրեն հարցը տակով փակեն, որ չդիտվեն որպես «համասեռամոլության կողմնակից» արտահերթ ընտրություններից առաջ։ Հեն ա եկեղեցական գործիչներն արդեն ասում են՝ մենք բռնություններին դեմ ենք, բայց սա բռնություն չի, սա ինքնապաշտպանություն ա, ու որպես բռնություն որակելը վտանգում ա հայ ժողովրդի ինքնությանը։ Քյասա գեյերի վրա բաց որսի սեզոն ա, իսկ ով չի տալիս սամասուդ անի, վտանգում ա հայ ժողովրդի ապագան։ Էլ ֆաշիզմը ո՞նց ա լինում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քյասա գեյերի վրա բաց որսի սեզոն ա, իսկ ով չի տալիս սամասուդ անի, վտանգում ա հայ ժողովրդի ապագան։ Էլ ֆաշիզմը ո՞նց ա լինում։


Ծայրահեղացնել պետք չի: Որսի սեզոն չկա: Հեղափոխական ժամանակներ են ու ամեն թավաքյալի իրա ձևով ա պատկերացնում առաջընթացն ու զարգացումը  :LOL:  Մարդիկ կան, որ տեղական մակարդակով էլ են ուզում ազգը փրկեն, էս անգամ գեյերից: 

Ինձ թվում ա էս շատ լոկալ նշանակության դեպք ա՝ կոնկրետ մոտիվներով: Տանտիրոջ մոր փաստարկները շատ համոզիչ էին. ասում ա սաղ գյուղը միշտ էլ իմացել ա իմ տղու կողմնորոշման մասին ու ոչ մի պրոբլեմ մինչև հիմա չի եղել _(մեր մեջ ասած, սենց ուղղակի ու հանգիստ իրա տղու կողմնորոշման մասին դաժե Սան Ֆրանցիսկոյում մարդիկ դժվար ասեն, իսկ նա դա անում ա Շուռնուխում)_ ամուսինս գյուղապետի թալանածների մասին բողոքեց ու դրանից հետո սկսեցին պրովոկացիաները։ Դե մենք էլ մեր գյուղապետ կադրերին գիտենք էլի։ Ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդը տեղում միացել ա ու ֆիքսվել ա իրան ծանոթ միակ գլոբալ պրոբլեմի լուծման ուղղությամբ․ ազգը փրկել գեյերից։ Բա որ մարդու տղեն գեյ չլինի, տենց մարդը գյուղապետից կբողոքի՞։

----------

Chuk (12.08.2018), Հայկօ (12.08.2018), Վիշապ (12.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Սբ. Մարիամ Աստվածածնի Վերափոխման տոնի կապակցությամբ հանդիսությունն էի նոր լայվ նայում՝ Շուռնուխից:
> 
> Հավեսով ու քեֆչի ժողովուրդ են երևում:
> 
> Մարդկանց, ու ողջ երկիրն էլ հետները, աշխարհով մեկ խայտառակ արեցին ու ով չալարեց՝ արտահայտվեց սրա մասին, դաժը եթե մինչև էդ ըսկի Հայաստանի տեղն էլ չգիտեյին..


Էդ էն հանդիսությունն ա, չէ՞, որ մեր «ավանդապաշտիկներ» գնացել հասել են Շուռնուխ՝ հոմոֆոբիային աջակցելու, դուխ տալու, ծեծն արդարացնելու, «գոմիկներին պետք ա վառելը» հաստատելու համար։

-Էն հայտնի «բլոգեր» Փիղը, որ ակումբում 2 օր չձհեց իրական բանավեճին, 
-մինչև ինչ-որ մի պահը հոմոֆոբիային դեմ արտահայտվող, հիմա քաղաքական ծիրին մեջ ուժեղ հոմոֆոբ ու «գոմիկ վառող» Դանիելյան Արթուրը, 
-Գասպարյան Վովայի հայտնի շնիկ, հիմա իրան «ադեկվադ» անունը կպցրած Նարեկ Մալյանը։ 

Զզվանքս եկավ, էլ չնայեցի թե մեր հակահեղափոխական թայֆից ուրիշ ովքեր են գնացել տեղում թեման թեժացնելու, հոմոֆոբիային զարկ տալու։

Հետներն էլ դե մուզիկա են տարել, պարի խումբ են տարել, ուտելիք են տարել ու գյուղացիքին երդում տվել, թե ձեզնից ավելի հայրենասեր մեկը չկա, մենք մուզիկան նվագենք, ուտելիքն ու խմելիքը տանք՝ դուք պարեք։

Հաստատ ընթացքում ոռնացել էլ են մեր փղիկները, կնճիթներով ագրեսիվ գործողություններ արել, մոմ էլ վառած կլինեն, ձեռի հետ իրան վերին դիըքից տակտիչնի կայֆավատ էլ եղած կլինեն գյուղացիքի վրա, բայց դե խեղճ շուռնուխցիք ի՞նչ իմանան, որ իսկական գ7երը հենց սրանք են, գյուղից չեն լարել, աղուհացով են դիմավորել վայթե։

----------

Արէա (12.08.2018), Հայկօ (12.08.2018), Շինարար (12.08.2018), Վիշապ (12.08.2018), Տրիբուն (12.08.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էդ էն հանդիսությունն ա, չէ՞, որ մեր «ավանդապաշտիկներ» գնացել հասել են Շուռնուխ՝ հոմոֆոբիային աջակցելու, դուխ տալու, ծեծն արդարացնելու, «գոմիկներին պետք ա վառելը» հաստատելու համար։
> 
> -Էն հայտնի «բլոգեր» Փիղը, որ ակումբում 2 օր չձհեց իրական բանավեճին, 
> -մինչև ինչ-որ մի պահը հոմոֆոբիային դեմ արտահայտվող, հիմա քաղաքական ծիրին մեջ ուժեղ հոմոֆոբ ու «գոմիկ վառող» Դանիելյան Արթուրը, 
> -Գասպարյան Վովայի հայտնի շնիկ, հիմա իրան «ադեկվադ» անունը կպցրած Նարեկ Մալյանը։ 
> 
> Զզվանքս եկավ, էլ չնայեցի թե մեր հակահեղափոխական թայֆից ուրիշ ովքեր են գնացել տեղում թեման թեժացնելու, հոմոֆոբիային զարկ տալու։
> 
> Հետներն էլ դե մուզիկա են տարել, պարի խումբ են տարել, ուտելիք են տարել ու գյուղացիքին երդում տվել, թե ձեզնից ավելի հայրենասեր մեկը չկա, մենք մուզիկան նվագենք, ուտելիքն ու խմելիքը տանք՝ դուք պարեք։
> ...


Հնարավորա և, որ քո ասած մոտիվներով են գնացել Չուկ ջան:
Էդ մոտիվն ինձ համար էլ էնքան պարզ չէր, բայց կուզենայի, որ բարձրացած աղմուկին ու համատարած բացսական ֆոնին դրական նոտա ավելացնելու նպատակով լիներ:
Հետն էլ մշակույթի գործիչներ երգիչ բան են գնացել, նստեյին մարդավարի բացատրեյին, թե տղերք ձևը տենց չի, սեր ու հանդուրժողականություն բան..

Նշածդ մարդկանց, ճիշտն ասած, առանձնապես չեմ հետևում, քանի որ մի երկու անգամ լսել եմ ու չի հետաքրքրել:

Իսկ լայվը դիտում էի Հրանտ Մելիք-Շահնազարյանից, ով թեև հիմա հակահեղափոխականա, բայց էսքան տարի միշտ հետևել եմ թե՛ իրեն ու թե՛ օղորմածիկ հորը, ու միշտ շատ բարձր եմ գնահատել իրենց պրոֆեսիոնալ վերլուծությունները:

----------


## Chuk

Գաղթական, հստակեցնեմ, որ ես ենթադրություն չէի անում։

Ավտոերթի պաշտոնական կարգախոսն էր.
«Առողջ երիտասարդություն,
Ավանդական ընտանիք,
Առաջադեմ պետություն»։

Պաշտոնականից էն կողմ պոտենցյալ մասնակցողները բոլորը ատելություն տարածող, ընդգծված հոմոֆոբ տեքստով էին հանդես գալիս, բոլորին հասկանալի էր ավտոերթի բուն նպատակը

Հատկանշական ա, որ անողների ստվար զանգվածը հակահեղափոխական թայֆեն էր, ովքեր էս դեպերի հիմնական ռասկրուտկա անողներից եղան։

Հրանտ Մելիք-Շահնազարյանի մասին էլ քեզնից տարբերվող կարծիք ունեմ, բայց չխորանանք։ Մենակ փաստենք, որ նշածս թայֆից ա։

----------


## Gayl

> Այսինքն քթածակ օգտագործի տեղեկությունների հնդրման մեջ։ Պատմելու թելին, արգումենտների որակին, հարցազրույց վարողի հարցադրման ոճին, տրամաբանականությանը ի վերջո։ Էդ հարցազրույցի վիդեոն էլ կարաս նայես, թե ոնց ա հարց տվողը հա փորձում «այլասեռության քարոզի» խոսք քաշել, ու գինու խմելու կանչելու կոնտեքստն է կարաս լսես (6:33-ից), որ հասկանաս, թե ինչ մատից ծծած տուֆտություն ա․․․ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> բայց հա, դու մի անտեսի, ոստիկանությանն էլ հավատա (որ ավանդապաշտ գյուղում հայտնի գեյի ու իր ընկերներին սամասուդ անող հեղինակավոր տղերքի վրա արդարություն են բերելու)։ Տո վարչապետին էլ հասնի, վախեմ նախընտրեն հարցը տակով փակեն, որ չդիտվեն որպես «համասեռամոլության կողմնակից» արտահերթ ընտրություններից առաջ։ Հեն ա եկեղեցական գործիչներն արդեն ասում են՝ մենք բռնություններին դեմ ենք, բայց սա բռնություն չի, սա ինքնապաշտպանություն ա, ու որպես բռնություն որակելը վտանգում ա հայ ժողովրդի ինքնությանը։ Քյասա գեյերի վրա բաց որսի սեզոն ա, իսկ ով չի տալիս սամասուդ անի, վտանգում ա հայ ժողովրդի ապագան։ Էլ ֆաշիզմը ո՞նց ա լինում։


Ահա հասանք ֆաշիզմին: Երկիրդ փոխի, չնայած դու էլ գիտես, որ լաչառացար:
Քանի որ չեմ բացառում, որ քո նման գլխին սարքողներ կարան գեյերի մեջ լինեն հետևաբար զոհի տեսանկյունից չեմ նայում: Կարա նաև էրեխու հետ կապված պատմությունն էլ ճիշտ լինի, չենք բացառում: 
Ոչ մեկ բաց որսի սեզոն չի հայտարարել ու նամյոկ չի էլ արվել, եթե էդպես լիներ ապա էս դեպքից հետո ոգևորված որսորդներ կհայտնվեին, բայց քանի որ էդպիսի բան չկա ուրեմն Ծլնգ ջան դու հենց նոր ՄՈՒՏԻՏ արիր:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հրանտ Մելիք-Շահնազարյանի մասին էլ քեզնից տարբերվող կարծիք ունեմ, բայց չխորանանք։ Մենակ փաստենք, որ նշածս թայֆից ա։


Մեկն ինձ համար էս պահին էդքան սկզբունքային չի, թե ով ում թայֆիցա:
Ավելի կարևոր եմ համարում, թե ով ինչա խոսում ու որքանով տրամաբանական/փաստարկված:

Ասենք՝ Անժելն էլա էդ թայֆից, բայց դա ոչ մի կերպ չի զրոյացնում իր բարձր պրոֆեսիոնալիզմն ու մատուցած ինֆոյի վստահելի լինելը..

----------


## Chuk

> Մեկն ինձ համար էս պահին էդքան սկզբունքային չի, թե ով ում թայֆիցա:
> Ավելի կարևոր եմ համարում, թե ով ինչա խոսում ու որքանով տրամաբանական/փաստարկված:
> 
> Ասենք՝ Անժելն էլա էդ թայֆից, բայց դա ոչ մի կերպ չի զրոյացնում իր բարձր պրոֆեսիոնալիզմն ու մատուցած ինֆոյի վստահելի լինելը..


Կապ ունի էնքանով, որ էդ թայֆեն գործում ա հրահանգված։ Իրանց տրամաբանությունը հարմարեցվում ա «պատվերին»։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Կապ ունի էնքանով, որ էդ թայֆեն գործում ա հրահանգված։ Իրանց տրամաբանությունը հարմարեցվում ա «պատվերին»։


Կարա լինի եղբայր:
Բայց իրանց վաստակած հացի աղբյուրներն ինձ քիչ են հուզում:

Ինձ ավելի հետաքրքիրա տրված ինֆոն ու դրա մատուցման ձևը:
Հետն էլ՝ թու-թու-թու ամեն կարդացած ականջներս կախ հալած յուղի տեղ չեմ ընկալում, այլ լսածը ստուգել էլ գիտեմ ))

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծայրահեղացնել պետք չի: Որսի սեզոն չկա: Հեղափոխական ժամանակներ են ու ամեն թավաքյալի իրա ձևով ա պատկերացնում առաջընթացն ու զարգացումը  Մարդիկ կան, որ տեղական մակարդակով էլ են ուզում ազգը փրկեն, էս անգամ գեյերից: 
> 
> Ինձ թվում ա էս շատ լոկալ նշանակության դեպք ա՝ կոնկրետ մոտիվներով: Տանտիրոջ մոր փաստարկները շատ համոզիչ էին. ասում ա սաղ գյուղը միշտ էլ իմացել ա իմ տղու կողմնորոշման մասին ու ոչ մի պրոբլեմ մինչև հիմա չի եղել _(մեր մեջ ասած, սենց ուղղակի ու հանգիստ իրա տղու կողմնորոշման մասին դաժե Սան Ֆրանցիսկոյում մարդիկ դժվար ասեն, իսկ նա դա անում ա Շուռնուխում)_ ամուսինս գյուղապետի թալանածների մասին բողոքեց ու դրանից հետո սկսեցին պրովոկացիաները։ Դե մենք էլ մեր գյուղապետ կադրերին գիտենք էլի։ Ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդը տեղում միացել ա ու ֆիքսվել ա իրան ծանոթ միակ գլոբալ պրոբլեմի լուծման ուղղությամբ․ ազգը փրկել գեյերից։ Բա որ մարդու տղեն գեյ չլինի, տենց մարդը գյուղապետից կբողոքի՞։


Թող էլի սկզբնապատճառը լոկալ լինի, բայց սրա շուրջ հիստերիկան արդեն լոկալ չի։ Հայաստանում հատուկ կարգավիճակ ունեցաղ եկեղեցու ներկայացուցիչը բացահայտ բռնությունը (որ բռնություն կատարողներն էլ չեն մերժում) որակում ա առասպելական ինքնապաշտպանությամբ, ու ասում ա, որ այդ բռնությանը բռնություն ասելը վտանգում ա ազգը։ Եթե քո կարծիքով սա հավատացյալ մասսային մեսիջ չի ուղարկում, որ մյուս անգամ հանգիստ սամասուդ արեք, մենք (մեր աստվածը) ձեր մեջքին կանգնած ենք, ապա I have a bridge to sell you։




> Ահա հասանք ֆաշիզմին: Երկիրդ փոխի, չնայած դու էլ գիտես, որ լաչառացար:
> Քանի որ չեմ բացառում, որ քո նման գլխին սարքողներ կարան գեյերի մեջ լինեն հետևաբար զոհի տեսանկյունից չեմ նայում: Կարա նաև էրեխու հետ կապված պատմությունն էլ ճիշտ լինի, չենք բացառում: 
> Ոչ մեկ բաց որսի սեզոն չի հայտարարել ու նամյոկ չի էլ արվել, եթե էդպես լիներ ապա էս դեպքից հետո ոգևորված որսորդներ կհայտնվեին, բայց քանի որ էդպիսի բան չկա ուրեմն Ծլնգ ջան դու հենց նոր ՄՈՒՏԻՏ արիր:


Գայլ ջան, ես քեզ ապացուցելու բան չունեմ, չնայած դա երևի անհնարին էլ կլիներ։ Նենց որ պիտակումներդ քեզ պահի, ինչպես նաև թիրախավորման ու մարգինալիզացիայի մասին տգիտությանդ պաշարը։

----------


## Gayl

Չես կարա որտև ապացույց չունես, ենթադրություններ անելը շատ քիչ է: Մի նեղվի ճիշտ եմ ադում Ծլնգ ջան, կոնկրետ կատվի հայացքով բոչկա գլորելով ես զբաղված: Լրբի շուխուռ մի արա ու քեզնից դուրս հայտարարություններ մի արա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թող էլի սկզբնապատճառը լոկալ լինի, բայց սրա շուրջ հիստերիկան արդեն լոկալ չի։ Հայաստանում հատուկ կարգավիճակ ունեցաղ եկեղեցու ներկայացուցիչը բացահայտ բռնությունը (որ բռնություն կատարողներն էլ չեն մերժում) որակում ա առասպելական ինքնապաշտպանությամբ, ու ասում ա, որ այդ բռնությանը բռնություն ասելը վտանգում ա ազգը։ Եթե քո կարծիքով սա հավատացյալ մասսային մեսիջ չի ուղարկում, որ մյուս անգամ հանգիստ սամասուդ արեք, մենք (մեր աստվածը) ձեր մեջքին կանգնած ենք, ապա I have a bridge to sell you։


Դու չէ՞իր զարմանա, եթե եկեղեցու ներկայացուցիչի հանկարծ ուրիշ բան ասեր։ Մինչև հիմա Ֆրանսիայում կամ Իտալիայում կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու խառը ներկայացուցիչներ ինչ ասես չեն ասում էս թեմաներով։ Ու նենց չի, որ մենք էլ խիստ կրոնապաշտ ու հավատացյալ ազգ ենք, ու որ մի տերտեր մի ախմախ բան ա ասել, հեսա ազգովի հավաքվում ենք ու Բարդուղիմեոսյան Գիշեր ա սկսվում։ Էս ուրիշ թեմայա, բայց հայերը իմ իմացած ամենաքիչ կրոնական հիստերիայով տառապող ժողովուրդներից են, ձևական կողմը հանած։

Ոնց տարբեր ազգի փրկիչներն են ծայրահեղացնում էս խնդիրը, նենց էլ հիմա դու ես ծայրահեղացնում, յանի մի բռնության քարոզ ա սկսել Հայաստանում, ու հեսա բռնության ալիքը Շուռնւոխից տարածվելու ա սաղ երկրով մեկ։ ԱՄՆ դեսպանությունը արդեն հայտարարություն ա արել, հեսա, ՀՀԿ-ն պատասխան հատուկ հայտարարությամբ հանդես կգա, որ Արցախի հերոսին բռնել են, ՀԱՊԿ-ի դեմ որոգայթ են հյուսել ու արմտյան գեյերին բաց են թողել, որ սաղիս ուտեն։    

Նենց որ, ինչպես հիմա ընդունված ա ասել, հարցը իրավական տիրույթում ա պետք դիտարկել։ Ես հույս ունեմ որ նորմալ քննություն կիրականացվի ու սաղ հարցերի պատասխանները կլինեն ու ով պետք ա պատժվի, կպատժվի։

----------


## Շինարար

> Էդ էն հանդիսությունն ա, չէ՞, որ մեր «ավանդապաշտիկներ» գնացել հասել են Շուռնուխ՝ հոմոֆոբիային աջակցելու, դուխ տալու, ծեծն արդարացնելու, «գոմիկներին պետք ա վառելը» հաստատելու համար։
> 
> -Էն հայտնի «բլոգեր» Փիղը, որ ակումբում 2 օր չձհեց իրական բանավեճին, 
> -մինչև ինչ-որ մի պահը հոմոֆոբիային դեմ արտահայտվող, հիմա քաղաքական ծիրին մեջ ուժեղ հոմոֆոբ ու «գոմիկ վառող» Դանիելյան Արթուրը, 
> -Գասպարյան Վովայի հայտնի շնիկ, հիմա իրան «ադեկվադ» անունը կպցրած Նարեկ Մալյանը։ 
> 
> Զզվանքս եկավ, էլ չնայեցի թե մեր հակահեղափոխական թայֆից ուրիշ ովքեր են գնացել տեղում թեման թեժացնելու, հոմոֆոբիային զարկ տալու։
> 
> Հետներն էլ դե մուզիկա են տարել, պարի խումբ են տարել, ուտելիք են տարել ու գյուղացիքին երդում տվել, թե ձեզնից ավելի հայրենասեր մեկը չկա, մենք մուզիկան նվագենք, ուտելիքն ու խմելիքը տանք՝ դուք պարեք։
> ...


Գեյերին տփել են մշակույթի գործիչներով գնացել են աչքալուսանքով նշելու։ Էս էն նույն գործիչներն են որ հանրապետականի նախընտրականին երգում էին տիկին Ռիտայի առաջ երկտակ ծալվում։ Բարոյական արժեքների անկման խորհրդանիշ երգիչ կաքավիչներ։ Ես համոզված եմ որ հասարակության մեծ մասի նույն շուռնուխցիների վեջը չի, ուղղակի միակողմանի ա քարոզչությունը իսկ հակառակ կողմից խոսելու անունը սարսափելի օտար բառով են պիտակում՝ պրոպագանդա։ Ահագին վախենալու ա հնչում։

----------

Վիշապ (12.08.2018), Տրիբուն (12.08.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չես կարա որտև ապացույց չունես, ենթադրություններ անելը շատ քիչ է: Մի նեղվի ճիշտ եմ ադում Ծլնգ ջան, կոնկրետ կատվի հայացքով բոչկա գլորելով ես զբաղված: Լրբի շուխուռ մի արա ու քեզնից դուրս հայտարարություններ մի արա:


Հա դե դու միշտ էլ սաղ ճիշտ ես ասում, ես էլ՝ լրբի շուխուռ եմ անում՝ ինձնից դուրս հայտարարություններ անելով․․․ չկարծես թե նեղվելուցս եմ ասում, խոսքերդ եմ հաստատում միմիայն։ Բարով մնաս։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դու չէ՞իր զարմանա, եթե եկեղեցու ներկայացուցիչի հանկարծ ուրիշ բան ասեր։ Մինչև հիմա Ֆրանսիայում կամ Իտալիայում կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու խառը ներկայացուցիչներ ինչ ասես չեն ասում էս թեմաներով։ Ու նենց չի, որ մենք էլ խիստ կրոնապաշտ ու հավատացյալ ազգ ենք, ու որ մի տերտեր մի ախմախ բան ա ասել, հեսա ազգովի հավաքվում ենք ու Բարդուղիմեոսյան Գիշեր ա սկսվում։ Էս ուրիշ թեմայա, բայց հայերը իմ իմացած ամենաքիչ կրոնական հիստերիայով տառապող ժողովուրդներից են, ձևական կողմը հանած։
> 
> Ոնց տարբեր ազգի փրկիչներն են ծայրահեղացնում էս խնդիրը, նենց էլ հիմա դու ես ծայրահեղացնում, յանի մի բռնության քարոզ ա սկսել Հայաստանում, ու հեսա բռնության ալիքը Շուռնւոխից տարածվելու ա սաղ երկրով մեկ։ ԱՄՆ դեսպանությունը արդեն հայտարարություն ա արել, հեսա, ՀՀԿ-ն պատասխան հատուկ հայտարարությամբ հանդես կգա, որ Արցախի հերոսին բռնել են, ՀԱՊԿ-ի դեմ որոգայթ են հյուսել ու արմտյան գեյերին բաց են թողել, որ սաղիս ուտեն։    
> 
> Նենց որ, ինչպես հիմա ընդունված ա ասել, հարցը իրավական տիրույթում ա պետք դիտարկել։ Ես հույս ունեմ որ նորմալ քննություն կիրականացվի ու սաղ հարցերի պատասխանները կլինեն ու ով պետք ա պատժվի, կպատժվի։


Կապ չունի ես ինչի վրա կզարմանայի, կամ չէի զարմանա։ Կոնկրետ այդ մի կրոնավորի ասածը հանգիստ կարելի է բռնության քարոզ էլ անվանել։ Ու իմ «որսի սեզոնը» վերաբերում էր ոչ թե ստեղծված իրավիճակին, այլ այդ կրոնական ներկյացուցչի ասածներին (բռնության արդարացումն ու ինչ-որ տեղ մեջը սխրագորոծություն տեսնելը, դրան բռնություն անվանելն էլ ազգի դավաճանությանը համարժեք բան)։ Չասի հավաքվում ենք բարդուղիմեոսյան գիշեր սկսենք, այլ ասի, որ այդ կրոնավորի ասածը բռնության քարոզի տարրեր ա պարունակում։

Ես չեմ ծայրահեղացնում, դուք եք իմ գրածների մեջ ձեր համար մոգոնած ծայրահեղացումներ տեսնում։ Նորից, իմ ասածը վերաբերում էր մի կոնկրետ կրոնավորի ասածին (իր խոսքերն էի պարզաբանում այդ «որսի սեզոնով»)։ Ու դա արել էի էն կոնտեքստում, որ այս հեղափոխական վիճակում երկրի ղեկավարությունը եկեղեցու կողմից էլ է ճնշման տակ լինելու, եթե փորձի իրավապաշտպանական բաներ անել ԼԳԲՏՔ-ականների նկատմամբ։ Հա, պիտի իրավական տիրույթում դիտարկվի, իսկ հատուկ կարգավիճակ ունեցող եկեղեցու ներկայացուցիչը չպիտի օրենքով դատապարտելի բռնությունն ինքնապաշտպանություն անվանի, իսկ դրան բռնություն ասողին՝ ազգի դավաճան։ Նորմալ երկրում սրա շուրջ նենց հիսթերիկա կբարձրանար, որ այդ եկեղեցին այդ ներկայացուցչին հրապակայնորեն կլռեցներ։ Իսկ մեր մոտ մի բան ասես, կասեն հոմոֆիլ ես, զոհ են ուզում ձևանան ու նման տափակություններ, բայց դե էն որ իրենք «մեր երեխեքին գոմիկ են սարքում» բարբաջանեքներով սամասուդ են արդարացնում, չէ, դա զոհի տեսանկյուն չի։ Ու ի տարբերություն քեզնից, ես բացարձակ հույս չունեմ, որ նորմալ քննություն ա լինելու։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կապ չունի ես ինչի վրա կզարմանայի, կամ չէի զարմանա։ Կոնկրետ այդ մի կրոնավորի ասածը հանգիստ կարելի է բռնության քարոզ էլ անվանել։ Ու իմ «որսի սեզոնը» վերաբերում էր ոչ թե ստեղծված իրավիճակին, այլ այդ կրոնական ներկյացուցչի ասածներին (բռնության արդարացումն ու ինչ-որ տեղ մեջը սխրագորոծություն տեսնելը, դրան բռնություն անվանելն էլ ազգի դավաճանությանը համարժեք բան)։ Չասի հավաքվում ենք բարդուղիմեոսյան գիշեր սկսենք, այլ ասի, որ այդ կրոնավորի ասածը բռնության քարոզի տարրեր ա պարունակում։
> 
> Ես չեմ ծայրահեղացնում, դուք եք իմ գրածների մեջ ձեր համար մոգոնած ծայրահեղացումներ տեսնում։ Նորից, իմ ասածը վերաբերում էր մի կոնկրետ կրոնավորի ասածին (իր խոսքերն էի պարզաբանում այդ «որսի սեզոնով»)։ Ու դա արել էի էն կոնտեքստում, որ այս հեղափոխական վիճակում երկրի ղեկավարությունը եկեղեցու կողմից էլ է ճնշման տակ լինելու, եթե փորձի իրավապաշտպանական բաներ անել ԼԳԲՏՔ-ականների նկատմամբ։ Հա, պիտի իրավական տիրույթում դիտարկվի, իսկ հատուկ կարգավիճակ ունեցող եկեղեցու ներկայացուցիչը չպիտի օրենքով դատապարտելի բռնությունն ինքնապաշտպանություն անվանի, իսկ դրան բռնություն ասողին՝ ազգի դավաճան։ Նորմալ երկրում սրա շուրջ նենց հիսթերիկա կբարձրանար, որ այդ եկեղեցին այդ ներկայացուցչին հրապակայնորեն կլռեցներ։ Իսկ մեր մոտ մի բան ասես, կասեն հոմոֆիլ ես, զոհ են ուզում ձևանան ու նման տափակություններ, բայց դե էն որ իրենք «մեր երեխեքին գոմիկ են սարքում» բարբաջանեքներով սամասուդ են արդարացնում, չէ, դա զոհի տեսանկյուն չի։ Ու ի տարբերություն քեզնից, ես բացարձակ հույս չունեմ, որ նորմալ քննություն ա լինելու։


Վայ սատկեր էտ տերտերը, տենց բան չասեր, որ էսքան չշահարկեիր էտ հարցը։ Չնայած, էս տերտերը չլիներ, մի ուրիշ տերտեր կամ դաշնակ կլիներ։  Էն ԼԳԲՏ աղջիկը մուննաթ դեմքով ասում ա, է՞ս ա ձեր ոչ բռնի հեղափոխությունը իրա հանդուրժողականությամբ։ Էն արիացի հետերոսեքսուալ գյուղապետն էլ երեխեքին փրկում հեղափոխական գեյ դառնալուց։ Արդյունքում երկկողմանի իռացիոնալ աղմուկն ապահովված ա, էպիկենտրոնում Շուռնուխը։

Հ․Գ․ Հաշվի առ, որ եկեղեցու ներսում էլ խմորումներ են գնում ու ուշադրությունը իրանց պրոբլեմներից շեղելու ու ազգապահպանության վրա կենտրոնացնելու խնդիր ունեն։

----------

Վիշապ (13.08.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Վայ սատկեր էտ տերտերը, տենց բան չասեր, որ էսքան չշահարկեիր էտ հարցը։ Չնայած, էս տերտերը չլիներ, մի ուրիշ տերտեր կամ դաշնակ կլիներ։  Էն ԼԳԲՏ աղջիկը մուննաթ դեմքով ասում ա, է՞ս ա ձեր ոչ բռնի հեղափոխությունը իրա հանդուրժողականությամբ։ Էն արիացի հետերոսեքսուալ գյուղապետն էլ երեխեքին փրկում հեղափոխական գեյ դառնալուց։ Արդյունքում երկկողմանի իռացիոնալ աղմուկն ապահովված ա, էպիկենտրոնում Շուռնուխը։
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Հաշվի առ, որ եկեղեցու ներսում էլ խմորումներ են գնում ու ուշադրությունը իրանց պրոբլեմներից շեղելու ու ազգապահպանության վրա կենտրոնացնելու խնդիր ունեն։


ե՞ս եմ շահարկում․․․ իմ միակ ասածը էն էր, որ ոստիկանությունը դժվար ստեղ անկողմնապահ լինի, ու թեկուզ սեր ու հանդուրժողականություն քարոզով իշխանության եկած վարչապետն էլ փորձի խառնվել, վրեն ճնշում ա գործադրվելու, հոգևորականների վիստուպատները վկա (ոչ թե դաշնակ ու շանորդի, այլ հատուկ կարգավիճակ ունեցող եկեղեցու ներկայացուցիչներ, ու ինքը միակը չի, եկեղեցին էլ քաղաքականության մեջ շատ ավելի ծանր ուժ ունի, քանի հարյուր հատ դաշնակ, Գարեգինի ներքաղաքական ճգնժամի վախտով տասովկեքը վկա), իսկ դուք հավայի ծայրահեղություն եք պոռում։ Ինձ չի քորում եկեղեցում ինչ ա կատարվում, ու դա բացարձակ չի արդարացնում հոգևորականի ասածը։ Ես փաստ եմ ասում, դու ասում ես չէի՞ր զարմանա, սենց նենց․․․ ախպեր չի քորում ինձ ինչի համար ա անում, բայց անում ա, դա ա փաստը։

Ոչ մի իռռացիոնալ աղմուկ էլ չկա, կա ֆիզիկական բռնության փաստ ու դրա մի վախտ իռռացիոնալ արդարացումներ ու հրապարակային ատելության դրսևորումներ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ե՞ս եմ շահարկում․․․ իմ միակ ասածը էն էր, որ ոստիկանությունը դժվար ստեղ անկողմնապահ լինի, ու թեկուզ սեր ու հանդուրժողականություն քարոզով իշխանության եկած վարչապետն էլ փորձի խառնվել, վրեն ճնշում ա գործադրվելու, հոգևորականների վիստուպատները վկա (ոչ թե դաշնակ ու շանորդի, այլ հատուկ կարգավիճակ ունեցող եկեղեցու ներկայացուցիչներ, ու ինքը միակը չի, եկեղեցին էլ քաղաքականության մեջ շատ ավելի ծանր ուժ ունի, քանի հարյուր հատ դաշնակ, Գարեգինի ներքաղաքական ճգնժամի վախտով տասովկեքը վկա), իսկ դուք հավայի ծայրահեղություն եք պոռում։ Ինձ չի քորում եկեղեցում ինչ ա կատարվում, ու դա բացարձակ չի արդարացնում հոգևորականի ասածը։ Ես փաստ եմ ասում, դու ասում ես չէի՞ր զարմանա, սենց նենց․․․ ախպեր չի քորում ինձ ինչի համար ա անում, բայց անում ա, դա ա փաստը։
> 
> Ոչ մի իռռացիոնալ աղմուկ էլ չկա, կա ֆիզիկական բռնության փաստ ու դրա մի վախտ իռռացիոնալ արդարացումներ ու հրապարակային ատելության դրսևորումներ։


Ծլնգ, կոնկերտ կախվել ես մի տերտերից, եկեղեցու հատուկ կարգավիճակից (չնայած տենց իրավական նորմ ՀՀ-ում չկա, ընդամենը սահմանադրությամբ ճանաչվում ա ՀԱԵ դերը, բլա բլա) ու սարքում ես համաշխարհային շուխուռ։ 

Մեր մեջ ասած, չնայած ես ասեցի, որ հույս ունեմ որ նորմալ քննություն կլինի, ես էլ դրան էտքան չեմ հավատում։ Ու ստեղ հարցը նրանում ա, որ մենք ընդհանուր առմամբ անդաստիարակ հասարակություն ենք գենդերային հարցերում, ու տերտեր տուտ նիպրիչոմ։ Տերտերն արել ա սպասելին։ 

Ես ավելի շուտ հարցը սենց կդնեի - մոռացի տերտերին, he is irrelevant, օգտակար բան ես ուզում արած լինել, ճնշում գործադրի իրավապահների վրա, որ գործը լիարժեք քննվի ու մեղավորները պատժվեն։ Տենց ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի իրավունքներին ավելի օգուտ կտաս, քան տերտերին անընդհատ մեջբերելով։

----------

Վիշապ (13.08.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, կոնկերտ կախվել ես մի տերտերից, եկեղեցու հատուկ կարգավիճակից (չնայած տենց իրավական նորմ ՀՀ-ում չկա, ընդամենը սահմանադրությամբ ճանաչվում ա ՀԱԵ դերը, բլա բլա) ու սարքում ես համաշխարհային շուխուռ։ 
> 
> Մեր մեջ ասած, չնայած ես ասեցի, որ հույս ունեմ որ նորմալ քննություն կլինի, ես էլ դրան էտքան չեմ հավատում։ Ու ստեղ հարցը նրանում ա, որ մենք ընդհանուր առմամբ անդաստիարակ հասարակություն ենք գենդերային հարցերում, ու տերտեր տուտ նիպրիչոմ։ Տերտերն արել ա սպասելին։ 
> 
> Ես ավելի շուտ հարցը սենց կդնեի - մոռացի տերտերին, he is irrelevant, օգտակար բան ես ուզում արած լինել, ճնշում գործադրի իրավապահների վրա, որ գործը լիարժեք քննվի ու մեղավորները պատժվեն։ Տենց ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի իրավունքներին ավելի օգուտ կտաս, քան տերտերին անընդհատ մեջբերելով։


Ես ոչնչից էլ չեմ կախվել, դու ու Գայլն էիք կախվել իմ մի հատ ասածից՝ լրիվ կոնտեքստից պոկելով ու վրես ծայրահեղականություն կարելով։ Ես էլ միմիայն պատասխանում էի, որ այդ իմ ասածը միմիայն տերտերի ասածին էր վերաբերում, ու տերտերին մեջ էի բերում մենակ այդ ձեր իմ պարզ հայերենով գրածը չհասկանալու մասին զրույցում։ Հիմա էլ դու շրջում ես, թե շատ եմ կախվել։ Ախպեր, ինձ ոչ տերտերն ա քորում, ոչ էդ գյուղը, ոչ էլ մնացած ամենը։ ԼԳԲՏՔ համայնքի իրավունքներն էլ, թե ուզում ես իմանալ, շատ չեն քորում։ Ինձ մտքի ազատությունն ա քորում, ինտելեկտուալ ազնվությունը, ոչ թե «ազատությունը սահամանափակվում ա այնտեղ, որտեղ ուրիշի ազատությունն ա սկսվում» վեհ-վեհ դուրս տվողի բռնության արդարացնելն ու քարոզը։ Ու դա քորում ա, որովհետև մինչև այդ մտքի ազատությունը չլինի, ոչ ԼԳԲՏՔ-ն են իրավունքներ ունենալու, ոչ էլ հետերոսեքսուալները, այլ բոլորն էլ մանթոյից կորելու են, թե ոնց մի երկու հոգի Գորիսից եկան, ու հանդուրժող Շուռնուխ գյուղը դարձրին հրապարակային սամասուդ անող համայնք։ Ջոգո՞ւմ եմ ասածս ինչ ա։ Ստեղ ոչ թե հոմոֆոբիան ա խնդիրը, այլ մտքի սննկությունը, ժողովրդի ոչխարացումը․․․ ու ցավալի ա, որ այս ամբողջ շուխուռի մեջ միակ խոհեմ ձայնը ԼԳԲՏՔ-ականների ձայնն է։ Ու չէ, սա նրանից չի, որ ես հոմոֆիլ եմ կամ մեկ այլ ցնդաբանություն, այլ նրանից ա, որ ԼԳԲՏՔ-ականների ամբոխ դեռ չկա, որ ամբոխային մտածելակերպով շարժվեն։ Սա այն ամենն էր, ինչ ես ունեի այս թեմայով ասելու։

----------


## Գաղթական

Բայց ինչի՞ եք տենց վստահ, թե արդար հետաքննություն չի լինելու..

Կողմերին ձեռք չի տա՞ օրինակ, եթե պարզվի, թե բոլորն էլ սադրանքի զոհ են դարձել:

#Դավադրության_Տեսություն

Ասենք մինչև էդ գյուղ հանգիստ ներս ու դուրս արած ԼԳԲՏ-ներին համոզել են իրենց մոտ փարթի անել (որի հայտարարությունը հետո հանկարծ կորավ), իսկ եկվորներից մի երկուսն էլ հավայի շուխուռ են արել ու իրենց անշնորհք պահել:
Էս ֆոնի վրա «հակառակ բանակն» էլա համալրվել եկվոր սադրիչներով, թե ամոթ չեք անո՞ւմ, էս ինչա ձեր գյուղում տեղի ունենում:
Արդյունքում բախում ու ծեծուջարդ:

Վերջում էլ՝ կեցցե
մեր ավանդապաշտ ու գոմիկախեղդ գյուղը. երգ ուրախություն:
Առռըհա քեզ Նոր Հայաստան:

----------


## Gayl

Ծլնգ հաջող:

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց ինչի՞ եք տենց վստահ, թե արդար հետաքննություն չի լինելու..
> 
> Կողմերին ձեռք չի տա՞ օրինակ, եթե պարզվի, թե բոլորն էլ սադրանքի զոհ են դարձել:
> 
> #Դավադրության_Տեսություն
> 
> Ասենք մինչև էդ գյուղ հանգիստ ներս ու դուրս արած ԼԳԲՏ-ներին համոզել են իրենց մոտ փարթի անել (որի հայտարարությունը հետո հանկարծ կորավ), իսկ եկվորներից մի երկուսն էլ հավայի շուխուռ են արել ու իրենց անշնորհք պահել:
> Էս ֆոնի վրա «հակառակ բանակն» էլա համալրվել եկվոր սադրիչներով, թե ամոթ չեք անո՞ւմ, էս ինչա ձեր գյուղում տեղի ունենում:
> Արդյունքում բախում ու ծեծուջարդ:
> ...


Ու շատ հավանական սցենար ես ասում: Էս ամբողջը կարա շինած սցենար լինի, որի հետևում Լևոնի ասած հայտնի ուժեր են կանգնած:ճճ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ոչնչից էլ չեմ կախվել, դու ու Գայլն էիք կախվել իմ մի հատ ասածից՝ լրիվ կոնտեքստից պոկելով ու վրես ծայրահեղականություն կարելով։ Ես էլ միմիայն պատասխանում էի, որ այդ իմ ասածը միմիայն տերտերի ասածին էր վերաբերում, ու տերտերին մեջ էի բերում մենակ այդ ձեր իմ պարզ հայերենով գրածը չհասկանալու մասին զրույցում։ Հիմա էլ դու շրջում ես, թե շատ եմ կախվել։ Ախպեր, ինձ ոչ տերտերն ա քորում, ոչ էդ գյուղը, ոչ էլ մնացած ամենը։ ԼԳԲՏՔ համայնքի իրավունքներն էլ, թե ուզում ես իմանալ, շատ չեն քորում։ Ինձ մտքի ազատությունն ա քորում, ինտելեկտուալ ազնվությունը, ոչ թե «ազատությունը սահամանափակվում ա այնտեղ, որտեղ ուրիշի ազատությունն ա սկսվում» վեհ-վեհ դուրս տվողի բռնության արդարացնելն ու քարոզը։ Ու դա քորում ա, որովհետև մինչև այդ մտքի ազատությունը չլինի, ոչ ԼԳԲՏՔ-ն են իրավունքներ ունենալու, ոչ էլ հետերոսեքսուալները, այլ բոլորն էլ մանթոյից կորելու են, թե ոնց մի երկու հոգի Գորիսից եկան, ու հանդուրժող Շուռնուխ գյուղը դարձրին հրապարակային սամասուդ անող համայնք։ Ջոգո՞ւմ եմ ասածս ինչ ա։ Ստեղ ոչ թե հոմոֆոբիան ա խնդիրը, այլ մտքի սննկությունը, ժողովրդի ոչխարացումը․․․ ու ցավալի ա, որ այս ամբողջ շուխուռի մեջ միակ խոհեմ ձայնը ԼԳԲՏՔ-ականների ձայնն է։ Ու չէ, սա նրանից չի, որ ես հոմոֆիլ եմ կամ մեկ այլ ցնդաբանություն, այլ նրանից ա, որ ԼԳԲՏՔ-ականների ամբոխ դեռ չկա, որ ամբոխային մտածելակերպով շարժվեն։ Սա այն ամենն էր, ինչ ես ունեի այս թեմայով ասելու։


Հուզախառն վիճակ ա մոտդ  :LOL:  Մտքի սնանկություն, ժողովրդի ոչխարացում ․․․․ Եթե մտքի ազատությունն ա քեզ էտքան քորում, տերտերի ասածին էլ նայի մտքի ազատության տեսանկյունից։ Տերտերն ասել ա էն, ինչ տերտերից սպասելի ա։ 

Շատ ես սրիտդ մոտ ընդունել։ 

Ինձ կոնկրետ հուզում ա էն, որ երկու գորիսեցի չմո սաղին խառնել են իրար։ Վերջին անգամ սենց բռնության դեպք մի յոթ ութ տարի առաջ էր եղել։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ ԼԳՏԲ ֆոնը հանգիստ էր Հայաստանում։ Բացառությամբ մի քանի մարգինալ լուզեռների, ոչ մեկը առանձնապես հարցը քննարկման թեմա չէր սարքում․ էն ինչ պետք ա տոլեռանտության ճանապարհի սկզբնամասում կանգանծ հասարակության համար։

----------

Վիշապ (13.08.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հուզախառն վիճակ ա մոտդ  Մտքի սնանկություն, ժողովրդի ոչխարացում ․․․․ Եթե մտքի ազատությունն ա քեզ էտքան քորում, տերտերի ասածին էլ նայի մտքի ազատության տեսանկյունից։ Տերտերն ասել ա էն, ինչ տերտերից սպասելի ա։


Հիմա տերտերից ես եմ կախված, թե դո՞ւ  :LOL:  Իսկ բռնության քարոզը մտքի ազատության մեջ ներառելը հուզազրկության նշան  ա, բայց որ ասում ես սպասելի ա, ուրեմն մնացած ամեն ինչն էլ ա սպասելի, թեման փակենք ցրվենք ամենքս մեր սերիալները նայելու․․․ 




> Շատ ես սրիտդ մոտ ընդունել։


Հա, ինձ ոչինչ չքորելը շատ սրտիս մոտիկ ընդունել ա  :Yes: ․․․ անտրամաբանախառն վիճակ ա մոտդ  :LOL: 




> *Ինձ կոնկրետ հուզում ա էն, որ երկու գորիսեցի չմո սաղին խառնել են իրար*։ Վերջին անգամ սենց բռնության դեպք մի յոթ ութ տարի առաջ էր եղել։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ ԼԳՏԲ ֆոնը հանգիստ էր Հայաստանում։ Բացառությամբ մի քանի մարգինալ լուզեռների, ոչ մեկը առանձնապես հարցը քննարկման թեմա չէր սարքում․ էն ինչ պետք ա տոլեռանտության ճանապարհի սկզբնամասում կանգանծ հասարակության համար։


ըհըն, հազիվ մի քիչ ասածներս տեղ հասան․․․ էլ մտքի սննկությունն ու ոչխարացումը պոզով պոչո՞վ ա լինում, որ իրար հանդուրժող դրացիները մեկ էլ սկսում են հարևանի տղու ու իրա հյուրերի վրա քարեր գցել, թե ինչ ա երկու գորիսեցի չմո եկել խառնարկչություն են անում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ըհըն, հազիվ մի քիչ ասածներս տեղ հասան․․․ էլ մտքի սննկությունն ու ոչխարացումը պոզով պոչո՞վ ա լինում, որ իրար հանդուրժող դրացիները մեկ էլ սկսում են հարևանի տղու ու իրա հյուրերի վրա քարեր գցել, թե ինչ ա երկու գորիսեցի չմո եկել խառնարկչություն են անում։


Ծլնգ, Շուռնուխ .... Շուռնուխ ..… Շուռնուխ։  :Smile:  Գյուղի պարապ ջահելություն, հնարավոր ա նույնիսկ մեջները մի երկու գեյ, իրանց համար լռված։ Մեկ էլ գալիս են երկու, լավ տղու համբավով գորիսեցի, ու հարցը դնում են սենց. արա, էս ինչ օրի եք դուք, որ ձեր գյուղում էս գյոթերը սենց հանգիստ ֆռֆռում են ? Երկու պրիմիտիվ մանիպուլյացիաներով սաղ գյուղին կարելի ա խառնել իրար։ Շուռնուխն էլ, դե գիտես, էս վերջին տարիներին behavioral science-ում գիտահետազոտական դիրքերը զիջել ա Հարվարդին։

----------

Chuk (13.08.2018), Life (13.08.2018), Բարեկամ (13.08.2018), Գաղթական (13.08.2018), Վիշապ (13.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Ծլնգ, Շուռնուխ .... Շուռնուխ ..… Շուռնուխ։  Գյուղի պարապ ջահելություն, հնարավոր ա նույնիսկ մեջները մի երկու գեյ, իրանց համար լռված։ Մեկ էլ գալիս են երկու, լավ տղու համբավով գորիսեցի, ու հարցը դնում են սենց. արա, էս ինչ օրի եք դուք, որ ձեր գյուղում էս գյոթերը սենց հանգիստ ֆռֆռում են ? Երկու պրիմիտիվ մանիպուլյացիաներով սաղ գյուղին կարելի ա խառնել իրար։ Շուռնուխն էլ, դե գիտես, էս վերջին տարիներին behavioral science-ում գիտահետազոտական դիրքերը զիջել ա Հարվարդին։


Մեջտեղում էնիքի մեջ հայտնվում ա կառավարությունը, որն էս պահին առանց էն էլ նրբագույն լարի վրա ու իրան ավելորդ խժդժություն պետք չի:
Որտև ինչքան էլ հայտարարվում ա, որ իրավական ու դատական ատյանների վրա չենք բռնանալու, մեկ ա, սաղի աչքը վարչապետի վրա ա: Սպասում են, որ Նիկոլն իտոգ տա:

Արդյունքում.
- Թե որ բռնում բռնարարին խստագույն պատժում են, ազգայնական ու հոմոֆոբ հատվածը կատաղում ա. թե բան մենք սրա համար չէինք փողոց փակում,
- Թե որ բռնարարը չի պատժվում կամ մեղմ պատիժ ա ստանում, ԼԳԲՏ համայնքն ու իրանց առաջադեմ համարողներն են կատաղում. թե բա մենք սրա համար չէինք փողոց փակում:

Էս ընթացքում հակահեղափոխական խունտան, անկախ նրանից, կազմակերպմանը որևէ ձև մասնակցել ա, թե չէ, էսքանը հասկանում ա ու հո չի՜ զարգացնում թեման: Էս նեղ մաջալին ԼԳՊՏ թեման դառնում ա առաջին կռվախնձորը: Մեկը համարձակվում ա ասել «բռնություն չի կարելի, բայց..» ու կապ չունի ինչ բայց ա ասում, քացու տակ են քցում մի թևից: Էն մյուսն ասում ա «ես միասեռականությունը չեմ ընդունում, բայց...» ու կապ չունի ինչ բայց ա ասում, մյուս թևից են քացու տակ քցում:

Արմենչիկին էլ գրավով բաց են թողնում. մի զբաղմունք էր, կունենար, էլի, Քոչարյանը. կդոր մը մարդկություն ունեցեք:

----------

Gayl (13.08.2018), Գաղթական (13.08.2018), Տրիբուն (13.08.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, Շուռնուխ .... Շուռնուխ ..… Շուռնուխ։  Գյուղի պարապ ջահելություն, հնարավոր ա նույնիսկ մեջները մի երկու գեյ, իրանց համար լռված։ Մեկ էլ գալիս են երկու, լավ տղու համբավով գորիսեցի, ու հարցը դնում են սենց. արա, էս ինչ օրի եք դուք, որ ձեր գյուղում էս գյոթերը սենց հանգիստ ֆռֆռում են ? Երկու պրիմիտիվ մանիպուլյացիաներով սաղ գյուղին կարելի ա խառնել իրար։ Շուռնուխն էլ, դե գիտես, էս վերջին տարիներին behavioral science-ում գիտահետազոտական դիրքերը զիջել ա Հարվարդին։


ո՞նց էիր ասում․․․ հա՛․ whatevs...  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ո՞նց էիր ասում․․․ հա՛․ whatevs...


Բաիարգե ․․․․ 

Ծլնգ ջան, ես կիսում եմ քո մտահոգությունները։ Ամենավերջին բանը, որ ես ուզում եմ Հայաստանում, էտ ցանկացած տեսակի ատելության ու անհանդուրժողականության քարոզն ու դրսևորումն ա։ 

Բայց, կոնկրետ դեպքը քննարկելիս պետք ա որոշ դետալներ հաշվի առնել․ որտեղ ա դեպքը տեղի ունեցել, ովքեր են մասնակիցները, ինչ մոտիվներով, ովքեր են կրակի վրա յուղ լցնողներն ու ինչ մոտիվներ ունեն, ինչ են իրանցից ներկայացնում ու ինչքանով ա իրանց ասածները լուրջ ընդունվում, ով ա իրանց վաբշե քաքի տեղ դնում։ Իսկ դու ֆիքսվել ես մի պահի վրա ու ողջ կոկորդով գոռում ես․ ոչխարացուուուում, բռնության քարոոոոզ, բռնության քարոոոոզ, սամասուդ են անուուում, սպանում եեեեն ․․․․  Էն եկեղեցու հատուկ կարգավիճակի մասին բացի քեզանից ոչ մեկը չգիտի, ու հաստատ էտ կարգավիճակից ելնելով չի, որ որևէ մեկը պիտի տերտերի ասածն ընդունի որպես գործողությունների դիմելու առաջադրանք ու եղանն առած վազի գեյերին սպանելու։ 

Ավելին, Հայաստանում, նույնիսկ էն ամենահետադիմական քարոզի վախտերով, երբ Գեղամյան-Բաբուխանյաններ էին տոն տվողը, հասարակության մեջ տոլեռանտության բավականին ընդունելի մակարդակ ա եղել։ Փայլուն չի, լիքը բան կա անելու։ Բայց երբեք տենց սարսափելի չի եղել վիճակը։ Ու սա ես ասում եմ լիարժեք համոզվածությամբ ու լիքը այլ երկրների հետ համեմատության մեջ, դաժե որոշ ԵՄ անդամ եկրների։ 

Նենց որ, ավելի լավ ա մտածի թե ոնց ա պետք ավելի ու ավել կրթել հասարակությանը ու հանդուրժողականության դաստիարակել, ոչ թե կոնկրետ դեպքը սրելով հանգեցնել կոնֆլիկտի, որից ոչ մեկը չի շահելու։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բաիարգե ․․․․ 
> 
> Ծլնգ ջան, ես կիսում եմ քո մտահոգությունները։ Ամենավերջին բանը, որ ես ուզում եմ Հայաստանում, էտ ցանկացած տեսակի ատելության ու անհանդուրժողականության քարոզն ու դրսևորումն ա։ 
> 
> Բայց, կոնկրետ դեպքը քննարկելիս պետք ա որոշ դետալներ հաշվի առնել․ որտեղ ա դեպքը տեղի ունեցել, ովքեր են մասնակիցները, ինչ մոտիվներով, ովքեր են կրակի վրա յուղ լցնողներն ու ինչ մոտիվներ ունեն, ինչ են իրանցից ներկայացնում ու ինչքանով ա իրանց ասածները լուրջ ընդունվում, ով ա իրանց վաբշե քաքի տեղ դնում։ Իսկ դու ֆիքսվել ես մի պահի վրա ու ողջ կոկորդով գոռում ես․ ոչխարացուուուում, բռնության քարոոոոզ, բռնության քարոոոոզ, սամասուդ են անուուում, սպանում եեեեն ․․․․  Էն եկեղեցու հատուկ կարգավիճակի մասին բացի քեզանից ոչ մեկը չգիտի, ու հաստատ էտ կարգավիճակից ելնելով չի, որ որևէ մեկը պիտի տերտերի ասածն ընդունի որպես գործողությունների դիմելու առաջադրանք ու եղանն առած վազի գեյերին սպանելու։ 
> 
> Ավելին, Հայաստանում, նույնիսկ էն ամենահետադիմական քարոզի վախտերով, երբ Գեղամյան-Բաբուխանյաններ էին տոն տվողը, հասարակության մեջ տոլեռանտության բավականին ընդունելի մակարդակ ա եղել։ Փայլուն չի, լիքը բան կա անելու։ Բայց երբեք տենց սարսափելի չի եղել վիճակը։ Ու սա ես ասում եմ լիարժեք համոզվածությամբ ու լիքը այլ երկրների հետ համեմատության մեջ, դաժե որոշ ԵՄ անդամ եկրների։ 
> 
> Նենց որ, ավելի լավ ա մտածի թե ոնց ա պետք ավելի ու ավել կրթել հասարակությանը ու հանդուրժողականության դաստիարակել, ոչ թե կոնկրետ դեպքը սրելով հանգեցնել կոնֆլիկտի, որից ոչ մեկը չի շահելու։


Մեր զրույց-երկխոսության խնդիրը գիտե՞ս որն ա, որ մոտավորապես էլ չես փորձում հասկանալ ասածներս, այլ կախվում ես մի երկու բառերից, հանում ես դրանք կոնտեքստից, ու ինձ ու իմ ասելիքները քո թվացյալ ճանաչելով պայմանավորված նախախնամությունից ելնելով կիսատ-պռատ եզրակացություններ ես անում։ Ու այդ եզրակացություններդ շարունակում ես անել չնայած նրան, որ մի քանի անգամ ճշտումներ եմ մտցնում ասածներիս թերի ընկալումներիդ մեջ։ Բայց whatever, շարունակի կարծել, թե դու մի հատ հասկանում ես իմ մտահոգությունները ու հլը կիսում էլ ես դրանք՝ դրանց հակասող գրառումներ անելով։ Ու թե թույլ կտաս, մի փոքր խորհուրդ․ երբ ասում են whatever (թեկուզ քո սլենգացված ձևով), ապա արտահայտում են զրույցի ավարտի ցանկություն, այնպես որ առաջ անցի, հոպար, ես քո նպատակային լսարանում չեմ, որ դրել փորձում ես այդ whatevs-ից հետո ինձ կյանք սովորեցնել։

Հ․Գ․
Ու հա, պատկերացնում եմ, որ այս գրառումիցս հետո քո մոտ էլ, շատ-շատ ուրիշների մոտ էլ, իմ մեծամտության մասին տպավորությունները միմիայն խորանալու են, չնայած որ չեմ կարծում, թե դրա համար որևէ նախադրյալներ կան։ Բայց մի whatever էլ դրան։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեր զրույց-երկխոսության խնդիրը գիտե՞ս որն ա, որ մոտավորապես էլ չես փորձում հասկանալ ասածներս, այլ կախվում ես մի երկու բառերից, հանում ես դրանք կոնտեքստից, ու ինձ ու իմ ասելիքները քո թվացյալ ճանաչելով պայմանավորված նախախնամությունից ելնելով կիսատ-պռատ եզրակացություններ ես անում։ Ու այդ եզրակացություններդ շարունակում ես անել չնայած նրան, որ մի քանի անգամ ճշտումներ եմ մտցնում ասածներիս թերի ընկալումներիդ մեջ։ Բայց whatever, շարունակի կարծել, թե դու մի հատ հասկանում ես իմ մտահոգությունները ու հլը կիսում էլ ես դրանք՝ դրանց հակասող գրառումներ անելով։ Ու թե թույլ կտաս, մի փոքր խորհուրդ․ երբ ասում են whatever (թեկուզ քո սլենգացված ձևով), ապա արտահայտում են զրույցի ավարտի ցանկություն, այնպես որ առաջ անցի, հոպար, ես քո նպատակային լսարանում չեմ, որ դրել փորձում ես այդ whatevs-ից հետո ինձ կյանք սովորեցնել։
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Ու հա, պատկերացնում եմ, որ այս գրառումիցս հետո քո մոտ էլ, շատ-շատ ուրիշների մոտ էլ, իմ մեծամտության մասին տպավորությունները միմիայն խորանալու են, չնայած որ չեմ կարծում, թե դրա համար որևէ նախադրյալներ կան։ Բայց մի whatever էլ դրան։


Կարոտել էի քեզ, ուզում էի երկար մնաս, խոսես, կիսվես .....  :Sad:

----------

Gayl (13.08.2018), Գաղթական (13.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Օգոստոսի 14-ին՝ ժամը 4-ն անց 30-ից սկսած, ոստիկանության Կենտրոնականի բաժնում մի քանի րոպեն մեկ ահազանգեր էին ստացվում: Մի քաղաքացի հայտնում էր, որ «Կոմայգում» իրեն հարվածել են, մյուս ահազանգով խնդրում էին ոստիկան ուղարկել «Շիրակ» հյուրանոց, հաջորդ զանգահարողը ասում էր, որ նույն հյուրանոցում հարձակվել են իրենց վրա, դանակ ու զենք է եղել հարձակվողների մոտ, մի ուրիշն էլ նշում էր, որ «Աստորիա» հյուրանոցի մոտ իր ընկերուհու վրա են հարձակվել:

Այս մասին հայտնում են ոստիկանության մամուլի ծառայությունից։

Ոստիկանության օպերատիվ խումբը նշված տարածքում պարզեց, որ ըստ զանգահարողների հայտարարությունների՝ նրանք համասեռամոլներ են և նրանց հարվածել է մի քաղաքացի: Այդ քաղաքացուն ոստիկանները մարմնական վնասվածք պատճառելու կասկածանքով բերման ենթարկեցին ոստիկանություն:


Այսպես կոչված տուժած կողմը, իմանալով, որ կասկածյալին բերման են ենթարկում ոստիկանության Կենտրոնականի բաժին, հավաքվեցին ոստիկանության դիմաց, իսկ կասկածյալին բերման ենթարկելու պահին քաշքշուկ սկսեցին: 


Իրավիճակը սրվեց, երբ բարձրաձայն հայհոյանքներից վրդովված՝ դուրս եկան հարակից տների բնակիչները:


Ոստիկանության ծառայողները փորձեցին հանդարտեցնել նրանց: Ցավոք ոստիկանների հանդուրժողականությունը համարժեք չգնահատվեց և առաջին հայացքից կանայք, սակայն իրականում աղջկա զգեստներով տղամարդիկ ու նրանց համախոհները ներխուժեցին ոստիկանության բաժին՝ բերման ենթարկվածին հայտնաբերելու և վրեժխնդիր լինելու համար՝ այդ ընթացքում մարմնական վնասվածքներ պատճառելով ոստիկանության երկու ծառայողի, որոնցից մեկը տեղափոխվեց հիվանդանոց: Ոստիկանները կարգի հրավիրեցին ոստիկանության բաժին ներխուժածներին:


Պարզվել է ոստիկաններին մարմնական վնասվածք պատճառածների ինքնությունը՝ դավիթաշենցի, 21-ամյա Ժիրայր Հովհաննիսյան և երևանցի, 30-ամյա Մարատ Կիրիլյուկ:
Այս ամենը, բնականաբար, օրենքի շրջանակում իրավական հետևանքներ ունեցավ:


Նշանակվել են փորձաքննություններ:


Նախապատրաստվում են նյութեր:

----------


## Gayl

Իսկ ինչ կարծիք կասեք էս դեպքի հետ կապված?
Հույս ունեմ ոստիկաններին հարվածող գեյերը կպատժվեն օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ:

----------


## Chuk

Լրիվ կինոյի նյութ ա ))
Երկու կողմն էլ օրենքի շրջանակում պիտի պատժվեն, ի՞նչ կա մտածելու ))

----------


## Chuk

Էս էլ տեսագրությունը.

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Պարզվել է ոստիկաններին մարմնական վնասվածք պատճառածների ինքնությունը՝ *դավիթաշենցի*, 21-ամյա Ժիրայր Հովհաննիսյան և *երևանցի*, 30-ամյա Մարատ Կիրիլյուկ:


էս էն սերիայից ա, որ չգիտեմ ձեր Մոկսվայում ոնց, մեր մոտ Ռուսաստանում ուր ցույց են տալիս էնտեղ էլ քշում են․․․

Մի հատ էլ անհանդուրժողական անեկդոտ պատմեմ (էքսքյուզ մայ ֆռենչ).
- Что там за шум на улице, Бэрримор?
- Проститутки бастуют, сэр!
- И чего же они хотят?
- Говорят, что им мало платят, сэр!
- А разве им мало платят?
- Да нет, я бы так не сказал, сэр!
- Так чего же они тогда бастуют?
- Бляди, сэр!

----------

Chuk (15.08.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (15.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Լրիվ կինոյի նյութ ա ))
> Երկու կողմն էլ օրենքի շրջանակում պիտի պատժվեն, ի՞նչ կա մտածելու ))


Բայց դրանց ռիսկը? Մտնեն ստիկանության բաժին ու ծեծկռտուք սարքեն: Օբշակի մեջ հաստատ ժամանակ կունենան տնքալու:

----------


## Հայկօ

Վիդեոյի տակի քոմենթներից.




> Ու լա՛վ հիշեք ՔՈՉԱՐՅԱՆԻՆ հայհոյողներ.. ՀԵՐՈՍՆԵՐԻՆ ուրացողներ... է՛ս ա լինելու ձեր նոր Հայաստանը.. դու՛ք դրանց ՛՛դուխ՛՛ տվեցիք:﻿


Ամեն ինչ օրինաչափ ա: Տիպիկ straw man ա: Աննկատ փոխարինիր ընդդիմախոսիդ պնդումը մեկ այլ պնդմամբ կամ ծայրահեղացրու իրական պնդումը, հետո ջախջախիր այդ նոր կեղծ պնդումն ու տպավորություն ստեղծիր, իբր հաղթել ես բանավեճը: Ազատ Հայաստանը նշանակում ա անկառավարելի, սարձարձակ ու ամենաթող Հայաստան: Ձյուն գար, էլի:

----------

Վիշապ (15.08.2018), Տրիբուն (15.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց դրանց ռիսկը? Մտնեն ստիկանության բաժին ու ծեծկռտուք սարքեն: Օբշակի մեջ հաստատ ժամանակ կունենան տնքալու:


Ապ, սրանք կոնկրետ սոռտի մարդիկ են: 
Էդ սորտից մենակ իրանք չեն, հետերոսեքսուալների մեջ էլ կան: Գիտես քիչ եզի գլուխներ կան, որ սենց բան են անում, ուղղակի հրապարակային չի դառնում:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինձ թվում է, Հայաստանում անառակներին սխալմամբ անվանում են հոմոսեքսուալներ…

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բայց դրանց ռիսկը? Մտնեն ստիկանության բաժին ու ծեծկռտուք սարքեն: Օբշակի մեջ հաստատ ժամանակ կունենան տնքալու:


Բա՛, իսկ դու ասում էիր զոհի կարգավիճակով են փորձում ներկայանալ. կաղապարի պատռում  :LOL: 

ստեղ են ասում՝ նոր Հայաստանում հոմոսեքսուալներն են ոստիկան տփում  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Բա՛, իսկ դու ասում էիր զոհի կարգավիճակով են փորձում ներկայանալ. կաղապարի պատռում 
> 
> ստեղ են ասում՝ նոր Հայաստանում հոմոսեքսուալներն են ոստիկան տփում


Դե պարզվումա կոմայգու պուտանկեքը  ուրիշ սորթի են:

----------


## Գաղթական

Ամերիկյան արտադրության էլեկտրոնիկան բոյկոտելու էրդողանի հաթաթային արձագանքելով՝ թուրք և ազերի սմբակավորները սկսել են մասսայականորեն ոչնչացնել իրենց iPhone-ներն ու iPad-ները:

ՈՒ թեև անգլիացի գիտնականներն առայժմ դժվարանում են գնահատել ամերիկյան տնտեսությանը խաշնարածների հասցրած վնասի իրական չափերը, եթե վերջիններս սկզբից գնում են այդ ապրանքներն իսկ հետո ոչնչացնում դրանք, բայց սույն գործողությամբ հայրենիքի հանդեպ հարգանքի հաստաղիքն արտահայտել ցանկացած սմբակավոր իր հոգու սուրբ պարտքն է համարում.

----------


## Գաղթական

Ի նշան թուրքիային իրենց աջակցության՝ սմբակավորներն այսօր Բաքվում երթ են կազմակերպել դեպի ԱՄՆ դեսպանատուն, որտեղ կոչերով են հանդես եկել անցնել թուրքական լիրայով առևտրի՝ ԱՄՆ դոլարի փոխարեն ու ցուցադրաբար այրել են կեղծ դոլարներ (հասարակ սև-սպիտակ տպիչով դրանց տպված լինելը երևում է 1:05 րոպեից).

----------


## Գաղթական

Բելգիայում անցկացվելիք տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների ընտրություններին ընդառաջ տարբեր առաջատար կուսակցությունների կողմից ներկայացված թեկնածուների շարքերում մեկը մեկի հետևից բացահայտում են թուրքական «գորշ գայլեր» կազմակերպության անդամների:

թուրքերն ինչ-որ պղտոր խաղ են նախապատրաստում...

----------

Աթեիստ (07.10.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Հետևում ե՞ք Ստամբուլում սաուդիտ լրագրողի անհայտացմանը:

Ասումա՝ 60տ մարդն եկել էր հյուպատոսարան, հետո փրայվիթ ռեյսով ժամանած 15 հատուկջոկատայինների հետ ձեռնամարտի բռնվեց ու միամիտ մեռավ...
Դե թագավորի աջ ձեռքին էլ ուրիշ բան չէր մնում անելու, քան դին մասնատելն ու անտառում թաղելը...

----------

Աթեիստ (20.10.2018), Տրիբուն (20.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էն ո՞վ էր ասում հայուգենը սուտ ա ․․․․ 

Քննարկվել է առողջապահության ոլորտում գենետիկ հետազոտություններին վերաբերող «Հայկական գենոմ» նախագիծը

----------


## Գաղթական

Աբու-Դաբիում Շեյխ Զաիդի անվան պատմա-մշակութային ժառանգության փառատոննա ընթանում, որը նախատեսված է անցկացնել ս.թ. նոյեմբերի 30-ից մինչև 2019թ. հունվարի 26-ը:

Էս էլ ազերփայչանի տաղավարնա էդ փառատոնին.

----------


## Գաղթական

Նիդերլանդների քաղաքական մայրաքաղաք էս-Խրավենհագըում, որն առավել հայտնի է կրճատ Հաագա տեսքով, գործող հայկական համայնքային Աբովյան միության ջանքերով քաղաքի ամենամարդաշատ վայրում` երկաթուղային կայարանի առջև, 28 այլ լեզուների շարքում, փորագրվել է նաև հայերեն ասացվածք՝ ճանապարհի մասին. «Ջուրն իր ճանապարհը կգտնի»։

----------

Chuk (06.01.2019), John (05.01.2019), Life (05.01.2019), Sambitbaba (10.07.2020), Smokie (10.01.2019), Աթեիստ (06.01.2019), Բարեկամ (28.09.2019), Լեո (06.01.2019), Նաիրուհի (15.01.2019), Տրիբուն (06.01.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սկսում ենք շտապօգնության կանչերի կենտրոնացման պիլոտային ծրագիրը:
> 
>  Այս պահին մարզերից բջջային և IP հեռախոսակապով 103 զանգահարելու դեպքում քաղաքացին միանում է Երևանի ՇՕ կայանին (բացի Վիվասելի բաժանորդներից), որը սակայն չի սպասարկում մարզերի կանչերը, այլ ուղղակի քաղաքացուն է փոխանցում մարզի տվյալ կայանի հեռախոսահամարը և քաղաքացին ստիպված է լինում կատարել երկրորդ զանգը մարզային համապատասխան կայան, ինչը երկարացնում է կանչի ընդունման և սպասարկման ժամանակը:
> 
>  Պիլոտային ծրագրի շրջանակներում Աշտարակի, Աբովյանի, Արարատի, Արտաշատի և Վաղարշապատի ՇՕ կայանների բոլոր կանչերը կգան Երևանի ՇՕ կայան, որտեղից առանց հավելյալ զանգի անհրաժեշտության կփոխանցվեն համապատասխան կայան:
> 
>  Ծրագրի արդյունքները ամփոփելուց հետո այն կտարածվի ամբողջ երկրի վրա: Հիշեցնեմ նաև որ վերջին 2 ամիսների ընթացքում Երևանի և մարզերի ՇՕ կայանները համալրվել էին հավելյալ հերթափոխներով, ինչը էականորեն բարելավել է կանչերի սպասարկման ժամանակը և որակը: Շտապօգնության բարեփոխումները շարունակական են լինելու:
> 
> #ՀասանելիԱռողջապահություն
> #ՈրակյալԲուժգնություն


Մ-դաաա..
Հաջորդ պիլոտային ծրագիրն արժի լինի, որ անջատիչը սեղմելու դեպքում լույսը վառվի...

----------


## Գաղթական

Չիկագոյում մինչև Երևան հեռավորությունը նշող ցուցանակ է հայտնվել:




> Paruir Sarkisian, adviser of the consulate, suggested how putting the street signs will be helpful for spreading word about Armenia. “What will the citizens, who are unaware of Yerevan, do when they see the sign?  Won’t they simply pull out their cell phones and Google? That’s how they will come across information about our country,” said Sarkisian.

----------

Varzor (04.10.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Կալիֆորնիա նահանգն արգելել է իր թոշակային ֆոնդին ներդրումներ կատարել թուրքիայում:
Այս սանկցիայով թուրքիան պատժվում է՝ Մեծ Եղեռնը չճանաչելու պատճառով:

Հ.Գ. Հայաստան աշխարհ նայի Կալիֆորնիայի հավկիթներին, ամաչի:
Քո թեմայով քեզնից ավելի սկզբունքային ա..

----------

Varzor (05.10.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ախխ, Պուտինը, ժողովրդի հաշվին, ինքն իրան նվեր ա արել` ծնունդի կապակցությամբ )))




> В соответствии с указами президента зарплаты главы государства, премьер-министра и членов правительства, а также ряда других лиц увеличиваются на 4,3%

----------

Varzor (08.10.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ասում ա՝ ինտերնետյան ազերի սեգմենտից ա լուրը, հավանաբար՝ թուրքերեն, որտև ման եկա-չգտա:
Բայց վիդեո կա:

Մահացու ա )))

----------

Varzor (21.10.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Խնդալուց մեռել էինք...


Ամստերդամի համալսարանում  տեղի է ունեցել  Սարա Քրոմբախի «Զիա Բունյաթովը և Ադրբեջանի անցյալի հորինվածքը» դոկտորական թեզի պաշտպանությունը

----------

Smokie (25.10.2019), Varzor (21.10.2019), Աթեիստ (22.10.2019), Արշակ (22.10.2019), Նաիրուհի (25.10.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ոմն բաքվեցի, ինքն իր մեքենայում նստած, հայերեն երգ ա երգում, էս պրոցեսը նկարահանում ու գցում համացանց..

Բաքվի ոստիկանապետն ասում ա «հանցագործն» արդեն բռնված է, ընթանում է քննություն...

----------

Varzor (06.11.2019), Աթեիստ (07.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ոմն բաքվեցի, ինքն իր մեքենայում նստած, հայերեն երգ ա երգում, էս պրոցեսը նկարահանում ու գցում համացանց..
> 
> Բաքվի ոստիկանապետն ասում ա «հանցագործն» արդեն բռնված է, ընթանում է քննություն...


Արյաա՜ա, հետն էլ՝ Սպիտակցի Հայկոյի ու Սուպեր Սաքոյի «Մի գնա»-ն ա եղել՝ էն որ իրա դուրս գալու թվին թուրքիայում տարվա ամենաշատ ներբեռնված երգն էր..
Վադ եմ ՃՃՃ





Ըսիգ էլ՝ «Մի գնա»-ի թուրքական ֆան-կլուբը )))

----------

Varzor (07.11.2019), Աթեիստ (07.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Սա մի տեղ անմահացնել էր պետք..

Սկզբից, երբ նորություններում հայտնվեց, իմ հավատն էլ չէր գալիս, մինչև իրոք վաճառքում չտեսա..

Մի խոսքով՝ Գվինեթ Փալթրոուի վագինայի հոտով մոմերն արդեն հասանելի են ընդամենը 75$-ով.

----------

Աթեիստ (14.01.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Դաղստանում ծեծել են կովերի տուգանային հրապարակի պահակին:

Ըըըը... բանը...
Դաղստանում կովերի տուգանային հրապարակ կա..
ՈՒ ինչ-որ մեկը գումար ա վճարում, որ էդ տուգանային հրապարակը պահակ էլ ունենա..

Ծխցրեց...

----------

Varzor (18.05.2020), Արշակ (17.05.2020)

----------


## Freeman

> Դաղստանում ծեծել են կովերի տուգանային հրապարակի պահակին:
> 
> Ըըըը... բանը...
> Դաղստանում կովերի տուգանային հրապարակ կա..
> ՈՒ ինչ-որ մեկը գումար ա վճարում, որ էդ տուգանային հրապարակը պահակ էլ ունենա..
> 
> Ծխցրեց...


Մարդուն ծեծել են, դու ինչի մասին ես մտածում ։Դ

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մարդուն ծեծել են, դու ինչի մասին ես մտածում ։Դ


Նորմալ ա:
Ըստ հին դերբենդյան ավանդապատումի՝ եթե ծեծ չես կերել, ուրեմն արժան չես կովերի տուգանայինի նայիչ լինել )))

----------

Freeman (16.05.2020), Varzor (18.05.2020)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ղրղզստանը` ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի չեմպիոն  :Hands Up: 

https://mir24.tv/news/16417333/sborn...bolnym-myachom

----------

Varzor (14.07.2020)

----------

